# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta na VUKU VRHOVCU

## MIJA 32

drage moje
otvaram novu temu

*molim     vas budite:
- sažete
-informativne*

*molim     vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje)
-chatati jer     ćemo svaki chat brisati bez upozorenja*

 :Heart: SRETNO     SVIMA :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

info

Adresa: Dugi Dol 4a, Zagreb - 2.kat   
Centrala *01/ 23 53 800*     Liječnici - ginekolozi
  Dr. med*. Dražen Lučinger* tel.* 23 53 914* 
Dr. med*. Miro Šimun Alebić*tel. *23 53 906*

    Liječnici - androlozi  
Mr.sc. Božo Čolak, dr.med.,tel. *23 53 903*
 Dr. med. *Kristijan Peroš*, tel. *23 53 916*

     Androloški laboratorij i labaratorij za biologiju humane  reprodukcije
   Mr. sc. *Lana Krile*, dipl. ing. biolog. 
 Mr. sc. *Romina Rakoš Justament*, dipl. ing. biol. 
*Slavica Orešković*
*Josip Barišić*
*Davorka Blašković*

    Sestre  *
Ivanka Jug*  glavna sestra Odjela
*Gordana Škvorc*
*Sonja Brdar*
*Jasminka Feketić*

*Naručivanje*        za ginekologa
*Sestre/naručivanje* - dr. Lučinger: tel. *2353 893*
*Sestre/naručivanje* – dr. Alebić: tel. *2353 907*
*Naručivanje između 13:00 – 14:00 sati* 

    za androloga  *Administrator – naručivanje*: tel. *23 53 904*

*Androloški labaratorij - davanje uzorka*
 /2. kat - desno iza staklenog zida/
     od 7:30 - uzimanje uzorka za postupke IVF i ICSI 
 od 9:00/9:30 - uzimanje uzoraka za obradu spermiograma
*Laboratorij (biokemija i imunologija)*
 /2. kat - lijevo, soba 403/


Spermiogram se čeka između 20 i 40 danaSpermiogram  iz druge klinike se na Vuk Vrhovcu ne priznajeZa spermiogram  se ne treba naručiti - uputnica se predaje na glavnom šalteru –  kod administratoraZa pregled kod androloga se treba naručiti -  uputnica se predaje na  glavnom šalteru – kod administratora (2. kat  lijevo - ostakljeni  prostor)Pregled kod androloga čeka se 1 – 2  mjesecaZa pregled kod ginekologa se treba naručitiAko  idete prvi puta ili nosite nalaze najbolje je doći poslije 11 satiZa  dan pregleda izdvojite nekoliko sati jer se dugo čekaZa prvi  ili kontrolni pregled kod ginekologa te prvi pregled kad ulazite u  postupak – uputnicu predajete sestri vašeg liječnikaFolikulometrija  u postupku od 07:00 – 08:30 - ne morate se javljati sestriŠtoperica  – Choragon se prima u 23:00Prije punkcije u stimuliranom  postupku dobijete injekciju tramala i/ili injekciju normabela (ovisno o  broju js)Prije punkcije u prirodnom postupku ne dobivate  nikakve lijekovePrije transfera ne dobivate nikakve lijekove –  nije bolnoJutro transfera popijte utrogestan umjesto da ga, kao  inače, aplicirate vaginalnoNa dan punkcije i transfera dođite u  7:30 i ponesite papuče, čarape, spavačicu i ogrtač – ne morate se  javljati sestriNa dan punkcije s vama mora doći suprug/partnerNedjeljom  i praznikom se ne rade punkcije niti transferiNedjeljom i  praznikom se ne može primiti injekcija hormonske terapije na VV-u

----------


## nana1976

Imam jedno pitanje, duga vas pratim i sve čitam, ali bi molila pomoć. U 6 mj. sam bila na stimulativnij oplodnji ICSI i betn je bila 0. Zvala sam dr.A i reka mi je da se naručim za 10 ili 11 mj. 3 d. ciklusa. Sada ne znam s kojom uputnicum trebam doći ili da kada se budem narućivala pitam sestru. Da li je kojoj to poznato pošto mi je ovo prva oplodnja. I ako koja čita ovo a bila je na punkciji 11.06. ili transveru 14.06 da se javi kako su prošle. Dali su imale više sreće od mene.

----------


## nataša

meni stvarno treba konkretan odgovor: jel se neko čuo sa dr Alebićem ili dr Lučingerom ili s nekom od sestara i saznao točno kad počinju radit? 01. 09. ? ili?? 01.09. je srijeda...

----------


## m arta

koliko ja znam, dr L. počinje raditi 06.09.
za dr A. ne znam.

----------


## nivesa

I ja imam jedno pitanje,tj.100000 pitanja!!!Ali za početak,kako da dođem do dr.L.Svi kažu da je najbolji pa me zanima da li je dovoljno nazvat i naručit se ili moram tamo?I koliko se čeka prvi pregled?Imam neke nalaze ali još dosta ih čekam.Nova sam u svemu tome pa svaki savijet dobro dođe!!!tnx

----------


## nivesa

I još nešto,dr.kod kojeg sam bila na pregledu ni je prepisao GLUFORMIN,znam da ga inače koriste dijabetičari,ali me strah da mi to ne naškodi jer me nije poslao ćak ni na vađenje hormona.Kako onda zna da baš to trebam pit!!!Imam pco  povečani jajnici  jedan8,10 drugi 7cm

----------


## m arta

za prve konzultacije sa dr L. možeš odmah u slijedećem ciklusu, a onda će ti on reći šta i kako dalje. bilo bi dobro da imaš što viš nalaza da on vidi kakva je uopće situacija, inače će ti sigurno reći da još obaviš potrebne pretrage.
sretno i ja isto baš ne bi pila tbl ako bi mi tako dr prepisao bez dodatnih pregleda i pretraga.

----------


## kiša

> Imam jedno pitanje, duga vas pratim i sve čitam, ali bi molila pomoć. U 6 mj. sam bila na stimulativnij oplodnji ICSI i betn je bila 0. Zvala sam dr.A i reka mi je da se naručim za 10 ili 11 mj. 3 d. ciklusa. Sada ne znam s kojom uputnicum trebam doći ili da kada se budem narućivala pitam sestru. Da li je kojoj to poznato pošto mi je ovo prva oplodnja. I ako koja čita ovo a bila je na punkciji 11.06. ili transveru 14.06 da se javi kako su prošle. Dali su imale više sreće od mene.


moje mišljenje je ako ti je reka da se naručiš za 3. dan ciklusa da si opet od tog dana u novom postupku pa ti treba uputnica za ICSI, znači trebaš zvati 1. dan ciklusa, puno sreće na jesen!!!!!!

----------


## maby

> I ja imam jedno pitanje,tj.100000 pitanja!!!Ali za početak,kako da dođem do dr.L.Svi kažu da je najbolji pa me zanima da li je dovoljno nazvat i naručit se ili moram tamo?I koliko se čeka prvi pregled?Imam neke nalaze ali još dosta ih čekam.Nova sam u svemu tome pa svaki savijet dobro dođe!!!tnx


Pozdrav i što brže nam otišla među trudnice! Mislim da se svi vračaju sa go 06.09  tad nazovi sestre i naruči se. Traži da hoćeš kod dr. L.  ako bude mjesta primit će te. Za to ti treba puno strpljenja (teško se dobija linija zbog gužvi)  i "malo" sreće jer doktor L. je prebukiran pacijentima. Sakupi što više nalaza,brisevi itd. i sve to nosi sa sobom. Inače naručuje se 8 dan ciklusa (na prvi pregled) tada se navodno najbolje vidi sve na ultrazvuku.

----------


## nataša

> meni stvarno treba konkretan odgovor: jel se neko čuo sa dr Alebićem ili dr Lučingerom ili s nekom od sestara i saznao točno kad počinju radit? 01. 09. ? ili?? 01.09. je srijeda...


 :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*nataša* nazovi na centralu oni ti znaju

----------


## Šiškica

6.9. kreću s poslom i dr.L i dr. A.

----------


## nataša

> 6.9. kreću s poslom i dr.L i dr. A.


joj, neću stić uć u postupak, evo samo što nisam dobila, a trebam doći 21. daN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kako da odgodim mengu na par dana????????''' ŠTA DA RADIIIIIIIM???

----------


## Šiškica

Nataša jedino što znam metodu odgađanja M je antibebi pilulama... 

Sad ti je kasno. Da si ih pila ovaj ciklus koji ti sad završava uspijela bi, al ovako nemam ideja..

----------


## Aurora*

> joj, neću stić uć u postupak, evo samo što nisam dobila, a trebam doći 21. daN!!!!!!!!!!!!! Kako da odgodim mengu na par dana????????''' ŠTA DA RADIIIIIIIM???


Mozda bi mogla pokusati s Utrogestanom, ako vec nije stigla.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Potpis na Auroru, vise sam ti napisala na pp.

----------


## nana1976

Kiša hvala ti odgovoru i ja sama sam takog mišljenja, ali nisam bila sigurnapošto nisam s nikim u kontaktu ko je već to prošao.

----------


## nataša

cure fala na odgovorima, nemam pojma kako se toga nisam sjetila, baš ono o čemu skroz pričamo...a meni ne padne na pamet!!!

 :Klap:

----------


## BHany

*oprostite na upadu…samo obavijest*
  Otvorile smo novi topic MPO trudnoća nakon svega pa vas pozivamo da ga posjetite, pročitate uvod i da nadalje tamo pišete svoje trudničke probleme i pitanja, kao i da bodrenje, slavlje te razmjenu osjećaja i stanja tijekom postupka i iščekivanja rezultata nevezanog za kliniku u kojoj se liječite dijelite na temama Odbrojavanje, Nakon transfera ili nekoj sličnoj.
  Hvala

----------


## jo1974

več dugo tražim temu gdje smo pisali o smještajima kraj vv,moje podatke koje sam spremila je otišlo zajedno sa pokvarenom matičnom pločom pa molim osoblje foruma da ako može da postavi one postove sa brojevima telefona od onih koji iznajmljuju sobe unaprijed hvala pozz

----------


## jo1974

pronašla hvala vam ako netko ipak ima friške vijesti molim na pp a ne ovdje jer neželim da kršimo pravila foruma i pravimo nekome reklamu  :Smile: )

----------


## nivesa

Hvala ti!Samo ne znam da li će me samo tako primit:Ali ja ću probat pa šta bude.Jer dr.koji mi je prepisao te tablete ništa nije pitao.

----------


## nivesa

Skupljam nalaze ali svaki se čeka po mjesec dana kako da onda to sakupim ????Toliko toga mi trba da više ni sama ne znam di da krenem.Trenutno čekam 25 dmc da vadim drugi dio hormona....Brisevi mi nisu bajni ali šta da radim tk je kak je...

----------


## beilana

cure, imam pitanje, jer se na VV naručujem tek 06.09.dok gin počinju raditi il tete rade pa mogu nazvat sad već koj dan da me naruče. jer mi je gin rekao da dođem dok sakupim sve nalaze kaj mi je napisal, a ja sam ih prikupila?
 :Smile:   :Razz:

----------


## Pinky

> I još nešto,dr.kod kojeg sam bila na pregledu ni je prepisao GLUFORMIN,znam da ga inače koriste dijabetičari,ali me strah da mi to ne naškodi jer me nije poslao ćak ni na vađenje hormona.Kako onda zna da baš to trebam pit!!!Imam pco  povečani jajnici  jedan8,10 drugi 7cm


ja sam na gluforminu, ali zbog inverzije hormona, pa mi nikako nije jasno kako ti je dao gluformin bez hormona. a možda zbog očitog pcosa - povećanih jajnika. gluformin ti neće naškoditi, ja ga pijem stalno, kroz sve ivf-ove, jedino su mi nuspojave bile ogavne (povraćanje, proljev, slabost), ali prošle su za par tjedana.

----------


## pirica

> cure, imam pitanje, jer se na VV naručujem tek 06.09.dok gin počinju raditi il tete rade pa mogu nazvat sad već koj dan da me naruče. jer mi je gin rekao da dođem dok sakupim sve nalaze kaj mi je napisal, a ja sam ih prikupila?


6.9.

----------


## nivesa

Ne znam,totalno mi je čudan taj dr.Zato bi htjela da me dr.L  primi pa da mi kaže kaj misli.A gluformina se bojim jer uz te pco imam i hematoloških problema(majak trombocita i erierocita) i zato što moja sestra ima dijabetes tip1. Pa mi je bilo čudno da mi uz to sve da tablete bez ikakvog nalaza osim ultrazvučne slike jajnik.Ja svejedno  nisam počela pit dok sve ne skupim i dok mi ne provjere šečer i hormone....

----------


## nivesa

> Pozdrav i što brže nam otišla među trudnice! Mislim da se svi vračaju sa go 06.09  tad nazovi sestre i naruči se. Traži da hoćeš kod dr. L.  ako bude mjesta primit će te. Za to ti treba puno strpljenja (teško se dobija linija zbog gužvi)  i "malo" sreće jer doktor L. je prebukiran pacijentima. Sakupi što više nalaza,brisevi itd. i sve to nosi sa sobom. Inače naručuje se 8 dan ciklusa (na prvi pregled) tada se navodno najbolje vidi sve na ultrazvuku.


Da li znaš kako ću se naručit baš 8 dc kad nikada ne znam kada će to bit???Jel mi je totalno neredovit mc.Znam da sam možda malo dosadna sa pitanjima ali nova sam u svemu tome pa bi htjela što više saznat.Da li bi mi bilo možda bolje da započnem novu temu???

----------


## Šiškica

nivesa naručuješ se 1 dc za 8 dc.

----------


## Šiškica

Tako sve radimo jer  nitko ne može sa sigurnošću znati kad će mu doći M. 
Znači kad ti dođe M nazoveš i naručiš se.. (ak ne stigneš zvati  1 dc možeš i 2dc -nije problem..bitno je da se naručiš)

----------


## nivesa

> Tako sve radimo jer  nitko ne može sa sigurnošću znati kad će mu doći M. 
> Znači kad ti dođe M nazoveš i naručiš se.. (ak ne stigneš zvati  1 dc možeš i 2dc -nije problem..bitno je da se naručiš)


Aha!!   :Ups:   :Laughing: 
Baš sam smotana!!Hvala ti puno!A uspjeli smo i MM natjerat da nađe vremena za spermiogram..Jel to svim muškima tako teško pada???

----------


## kiša

> Aha!!   
> Baš sam smotana!!Hvala ti puno!A uspjeli smo i MM natjerat da nađe vremena za spermiogram..Jel to svim muškima tako teško pada???


ha ha pada pada prvi - drugi put, poslije im je to rutina...................bar mm :Laughing:

----------


## elen

pozdrav svima!
imam pitanje pa ako tko zna odgovor,  molim za pomoć...
naime,  mm je naručen na vv na bakteriološku analizu ejakulata s naglaskom na postojanje/nepostojanje izoenzima LDH-X. 
zanima me koliko dugo se čeka nalaz...dali kao za spermiogram ili kraće??
thnx!

----------


## nivesa

> ha ha pada pada prvi - drugi put, poslije im je to rutina...................bar mm


Eh da barem znaju da je to ništa u usporedbi šta sve ženski dio prolazi... :Smile:  ali...eto stigli su neki nalazi i ne daju mi baš veliku nadu da ću uskoro preći u trudnice....a riješit će se valjda i to!!!Ne znam...ali zato znam da NE ODUSTAJEM!!!I da se nadam da će mu to vrlo brzo postat normalno.....

----------


## majalena

čao cure.evo ja sam nova ovdje,sviđa mi se vaš forum,stvarno je super.imala bih jedno pitanje pa ako može netko da odgovori>
u 6-om mj. bila sam kod dr. alebića i rečeno mi je da prikupim svu potrebnu dokumentaciju za MPO i da dođem u devetom mj. da se dogovorimo za postupak.pa mene zanim koliko se dugo čeka od dogovora do postupka s obzirom da idem prvi put.nisam navela postupak je ICSI.hvala

----------


## jo1974

ovisno ogodinama starosti obično ako imaš iznad 35 je malo brže a i od same dijagmoze ,najbolje češ znati u  9 mjesecu kad se sastaneš sa svojim dr.,želim ti što brže da odeš odavde  i preseliš se na trudnički forum sretno

----------


## frka

*majalena,* s obzirom da je vec dogovoren ICSI, vjerovatno neces dugo cekati. kod nas nije bilo druge osim IVF-a jer nemam jajovoda, imala sam 26 g. kad smo dosli dr.A i odmah smo isli u postupak... tj. cim su svi nalazi bili gotovi.

sretno!!!

----------


## kiša

> čao cure.evo ja sam nova ovdje,sviđa mi se vaš forum,stvarno je super.imala bih jedno pitanje pa ako može netko da odgovori>
> u 6-om mj. bila sam kod dr. alebića i rečeno mi je da prikupim svu potrebnu dokumentaciju za MPO i da dođem u devetom mj. da se dogovorimo za postupak.pa mene zanim koliko se dugo čeka od dogovora do postupka s obzirom da idem prvi put.nisam navela postupak je ICSI.hvala




meni ti je isto tako bilo i kad sam došla u 9 mj. opet sam trebala doći čini mi se u 10 mj. a onda sam u postupak ušla u 2 mj. iduće godine

----------


## nivesa

Cure UPOMOĆ!!!!!!Dobila sam neke nalaze od progesterona ali nemam pojma kaj to znači kaj tamo piše!!!

----------


## hop

Cure, ja malo upadam kod vas,pa bi vas molila da mi pomognete, doktor na v.v će me pripremati za Prag zbog donacije sjemena, ali interesira me jedna stvar, pa ako bi mi mogle pomoći pošto vi ostale obavljate postupak u Hr,pa mi samo objasnite jer me iz nekih razloga interesira kada u Hr obavljate postupak, tko vam riješava lijekove za postupak, socijalni ginekolog i ili mpo, i prije nego idete na postupak , da li socijalni ginekolog daje vam uputnicu za umjetnu tamo gdje već idete, ja nisam iz zg, tako da u svom gradu imam socijalnog a u zg mpo doktora , doktor mi se je ponudio da mi pomogne oko lijekova, ja ih u biti nemam besplatno, preko hzzo-a, pa da vas pitam kako to ide s vama koje radite postupak u Hr, ko vam nabavlja od doktora itd?

----------


## RuzicaSB

*hop* jedno vrijeme su lijekovi isli preko soc.gin. ali sada opet idu preko klinika za mpo, naravno ako ides u drzavnu i preko hzzo-a.Uputnice za IVF ti daje tvoj soc.gin. Za lijekove se raspitaj gdje su ti najpovoljniji za kupiti a zna tu na forumu biti i cura koje svoj visak lijekova poklanjaju.Na forumu udruge Beta imas topc na kojem se lijekovi mogu i kupovati i prodavati pa pokusaj i tamo.Pretpostavljam da ti ni tvoj doc u HR ne moze nabaviti besplatno lijekove.Zelim ti puno puno srece u Pragu i da nam se javis i kao trudnica.pozz

----------


## Kadauna

Iskreno HOP, obzirom da bi išla na donora što je zakonom u HR i dozvoljeno ali nije omogućeno jer su banke prazne, ja bih išla upravo na HZZO i tražila od njih da ti zbog toga moraju omogućiti bar lijekove, nek ti to broje kao jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka, jer ćeš sve imati u HR osim same punkcije, kultiviranja i transfera.

Javi se na PP ako imaš pitanja, ali mislim da bi to moglo proći.

----------


## nataša

jel neko zvao gore?!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> jel neko zvao gore?!


Ja probala, nula bodova. Nitko se ne javlja.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nataša

> Ja probala, nula bodova. Nitko se ne javlja..


 de nemoj zezat?!

ja moram biti gore 06.09. kad mi je 21. dan ciklusa da počnem s terapijom!!

kako ću to izvest ako rade od06.? da zovem dr Alebića na mob?

šta mislite?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> de nemoj zezat?!
> 
> ja moram biti gore 06.09. kad mi je 21. dan ciklusa da počnem s terapijom!!
> 
> kako ću to izvest ako rade od06.? da zovem dr Alebića na mob?
> 
> šta mislite?


Vjerojatno će sestre početi sljedeći tjedan raditi.

----------


## frka

posalji mu poruku. zasto ne?

sretno svima!!!

----------


## nataša

> posalji mu poruku. zasto ne?
> 
> sretno svima!!!


misliš da neće negativno reagirat?

----------


## frka

pa zasto bi? samo mu objasni sto je i pitaj da li da dodjes 06.09.

----------


## nataša

> pa zasto bi? samo mu objasni sto je i pitaj da li da dodjes 06.09.



 morat ću, ako ne dobijem sestre idući tjedan. javim šta je bilo ( kao da vas zanima, ha? ) :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Naravno da nas zanima!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

> de nemoj zezat?!
> 
> ja moram biti gore 06.09. kad mi je 21. dan ciklusa da počnem s terapijom!!
> 
> kako ću to izvest ako rade od06.? da zovem dr Alebića na mob?
> 
> šta mislite?


pa normalno :Grin:

----------


## nataša

joj, pa kad smo u istim , da ne kažem čemu, pa se borimo, i trudimo, i lomimo..............

svima :Love:

----------


## AB7

Cure molim za jednu informaciju dali znate kad se ide kod dr.L jel treba ponijeti svjež nalaz hormona,briseve sam radila hormon za štitnjaču isto samo nisam na hormone,molim vas odgovor što prije.Hvala

----------


## ivkica28

mislim da će 6.9. biti nemoguća misija naručit se..svi če zvat taj dan jer je svima u interesu da dođu što prije na red. curke sretno..!!!

----------


## vikki

> Cure molim za jednu informaciju dali znate kad se ide kod dr.L jel treba ponijeti svjež nalaz hormona,briseve sam radila hormon za štitnjaču isto samo nisam na hormone,molim vas odgovor što prije.Hvala


Mene nikad nije tražio nikakve hormone, sve što sam mu odnijela samoinicijativno sam vadila, mislim da on hormonski status uglavnom dobro ocijeni UZ-pregledom.

----------


## nataša

> mislim da će 6.9. biti nemoguća misija naručit se..svi če zvat taj dan jer je svima u interesu da dođu što prije na red. curke sretno..!!!



 pa kad mi je 06.09. 21. dan ciklusa!! kako i kad  da se naručim???

poslala sam sr A poruku, ne znam hoće li mi odgovrit.. Nisam to još nikad napravila, sa dr Popovićem se komunicira isključivo na taj način, ali sa dr A ne znam...
Bar da mi je 07.09. 21. dan pa da se naručim 06. Nego ne, baš sam tako morala procurit... :Evil or Very Mad: 

uf......

----------


## amariya

Nemoj se živcirati. Samo se pojavi taj dan i gotovo. Primit će te, sigurna stvar.

----------


## nataša

> Nemoj se živcirati. Samo se pojavi taj dan i gotovo. Primit će te, sigurna stvar.


ma ne znam, trebam ja prijeći 260 km , ipak bih trerbala znati nešto sigurno, ima li lijekova, ima li doktora..šta ja znam...

joj, baš sam na mukama..još mi dr nije odgvorio na sms :Sad:

----------


## frka

> ma ne znam, trebam ja prijeći 260 km , ipak bih trerbala znati nešto sigurno, ima li lijekova, ima li doktora..šta ja znam...
> 
> joj, baš sam na mukama..još mi dr nije odgvorio na sms


natasa, don´t worry - ja sam mu poslala poruku jednom prilikom jer nisam znala kada tocno doci i vratio mi je nakon par sati. covjek je na go - morti spava  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> natasa, don´t worry - ja sam mu poslala poruku jednom prilikom jer nisam znala kada tocno doci i vratio mi je nakon par sati. covjek je na go - morti spava



aj dobro, ovo me utješilo, možda mi ipak odgovori..

 naravno da je moja poruka dugačka , dok sam sve objasnila, možda sam i pretjerala pa  pomisli:" Ajme, koja je ovo napast!"

*ne znam imam li točan broj  mobitela?! ako neko ima broj, može li mi poslati na pp? da provjerim... PLEASE?!*

----------


## AnaMarija34

Bok...ja se ispričavam ako upadam nepoželjno, ali danas sam se vratila na ovaj forum, nakon što sam ga vesela napustila prije dvije godine....možda nije priločno da vas pitam, ali kakva su vaša iskustva s nekim kome je uspjelo dobiti bebicu, i da li pokušavaju ponoviti isto...ja sam od onih sretnica koje su dočekale svoju bebicu koja sada već ima dvije godine, pa me muče razmišljanja o još jednoj ali neznam da li to ima smisla tražiti kada tolike nemogu imati niti jedno.... (ps. išla sam kod dr. Alebića, i uspio je 1. IVF)

----------


## nataša

još ništa....

----------


## ivkica28

ja sam razmišljala o tome da odem gore 6.9. i da se tamo na licu mjesta naručim..samo ko zna od kad rade..mislila sam otić rano u jutro prije posla

----------


## špelkica

Ana Marija 34, zašto ne bi išla na još jedno dijete kad to jako želiš? Pa nije ograničeni broj djece. Sretno !!!!!!

----------


## frka

> Bok...ja se ispričavam ako upadam nepoželjno, ali danas sam se vratila na ovaj forum, nakon što sam ga vesela napustila prije dvije godine....možda nije priločno da vas pitam, ali kakva su vaša iskustva s nekim kome je uspjelo dobiti bebicu, i da li pokušavaju ponoviti isto...ja sam od onih sretnica koje su dočekale svoju bebicu koja sada već ima dvije godine, pa me muče razmišljanja o još jednoj ali neznam da li to ima smisla tražiti kada tolike nemogu imati niti jedno.... (ps. išla sam kod dr. Alebića, i uspio je 1. IVF)


AnaMarija34, pogledaj temu "trudilice za drugu bebu" pa da vidis koliko vas ima (i koliko je drugih beba vec na putu  :Smile: )!!!

evo link: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/49504-t...-za-drugu-bebu!

sretno!!!

----------


## nataša

> Bok...ja se ispričavam ako upadam nepoželjno, ali danas sam se vratila na ovaj forum, nakon što sam ga vesela napustila prije dvije godine....možda nije priločno da vas pitam, ali kakva su vaša iskustva s nekim kome je uspjelo dobiti bebicu, i da li pokušavaju ponoviti isto...ja sam od onih sretnica koje su dočekale svoju bebicu koja sada već ima dvije godine, pa me muče razmišljanja o još jednoj ali neznam da li to ima smisla tražiti kada tolike nemogu imati niti jedno.... (ps. išla sam kod dr. Alebića, i uspio je 1. IVF)


   evo mene imaš tui odmah kraj sebe koja idem za drugom bebom!  i ne mogu dočekat da krenem u postupak, jer  moja IVF cura je već 5 godina

----------


## AnaMarija34

Puno Vam hvala na podršci....sad će mi biti lakše krenuti...sinoć sam skupila stare papire .....i krećem....Nataša, pokušala bih u Osijeku...što misliš o tome?

----------


## andream

AnaM, ja ću ti samo kao "stara" VV dati podršku i napisati - samo punom parom naprijed! Ostvarili smo isto trudnoću kod doca A, malecka još nema ni godinu dana a ja upravo danas skupila sve nalaze za novi postupak kojem se nadam vrlo uskoro, možda već i ovaj mjesec (ovaj put sreću okušavamo u drugoj klinici).

----------


## nataša

pokušala sam i ja, bliže mi je, ali odustala...dr Popović je great, ali to je sve, to je moj subjektivni stav, naravno... Biologinja mi se nije svidjela, organizacija također, ljekove moraš čekat, nema igala.......i nakon 3 neuspjela pokušaja vratila se svojim korjenima, na VV! Sad sam sretna,  i puna nade!

svaka čast dr Popoviću koji se trudi, i zna, ali ne može sam..

naglašavam, ovo je moj subjektivan stav, nemojte me sad na križ zbog toga!

----------


## nataša

> AnaM, ja ću ti samo kao "stara" VV dati podršku i napisati - samo punom parom naprijed! Ostvarili smo isto trudnoću kod doca A, malecka još nema ni godinu dana a ja upravo danas skupila sve nalaze za novi postupak kojem se nadam vrlo uskoro, možda već i ovaj mjesec (ovaj put sreću okušavamo u drugoj klinici).


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

Čitam i vidim da sve više vas piše da je kod doca A.Jel mi možete objasnit,dati neki savjet kako da se odlučim kod kojeg da odem kad skupim sve papire i da li je  A bolji od L ili je svejedno????Eto još čekamo nalaze od horm.3dmc i spermiograma pa ne znam da li da krenem odmah na vv ili kad to dobijem?

----------


## ksena28

dr A je mlađi i samim tim ima manje iskustva od dr L. pacijentice dr L u pravilu razgovaraju sa biologicom (što je vrlo važno kad kreneš u postupak) dočim pacijentice dr A nerijetko ne dođu do nikakve informacije o stanju svojih embrija i stanica... kod dr A je nešto malo manja gužva, ali u ovoj priči to nije presudno... 

na ovom forumu imaš cure koje su njime prezadovoljne, ali imaš i cure koje ne gaje takve osjećaje. sve je stvar percepcije, ali jedno je sigurno - u IVF-u treba stremiti najboljem (čak i u okolnostima koje nam je zakon stvorio, učinivši najbolje nedostupnim!)

----------


## anddu

Pozdrav cure, trebam vaš savjet. Nakon neuspjelog postupka u 5. mj. dr. L. mi je rekao da se javim u rujnu. E sad nisam pametna dali da se samo ja pojavim na kontrolni pregled i nadam se dogovor za dalje ili da sa mnom ide i MM (pitam jer smo 600 km daleko od Zg)? Ne da mi se opet čekati nalaze spermiograma mjesec dana pa još mjesec za novi pregled i tako u nedogled. Mislim da su nas do sad ionako previše zavlačili, situacija s MM-om je jasna, a meni su se hormoni pogoršali, odnosno vrijednost FSh po zadnjem nalazu od prije 10-ak dana mi je granična!
A dr. L u 5. mj. ništa nije definirao, samo da se javim u rujnu

----------


## amariya

Trebaš doći samo ti na dogovor za sljedeći postupak. Muž je potreban samo kod punkcije, nije loše ni kao vozač (hehhe).

----------


## nataša

ja naravno imam cistu, kao i u 5.mjesecu kad sam trebala u postupak!

kasnije je nije bilo, ali sad ju opet imam!!

jel možete zamislit moj bijes??!

----------


## AnaMarija34

> Čitam i vidim da sve više vas piše da je kod doca A.Jel mi možete objasnit,dati neki savjet kako da se odlučim kod kojeg da odem kad skupim sve papire i da li je  A bolji od L ili je svejedno????Eto još čekamo nalaze od horm.3dmc i spermiograma pa ne znam da li da krenem odmah na vv ili kad to dobijem?



Ja sam išla kod dr. A. i uspio nam je IVF već od prvog pokušaja...imala sam 3 js. koje su se oplodine i suprotno onome što sam pročitala da njegove pacijentice ne idu kod biologice na razgovor, ja sam išla prije ET-a kao ostale cure...rekla mi je " 3  od 3. oplđene, nisu odlučni ali su vrlo dobri, šanske za trudnoću 40%, mogućnost za trojke 30%, posavjetovala me oko vraćanja mami, rekla je da im je najljepše i najbolje  se razvijaju kod mame, tako da smo vratili sva tri...primila su se dva, ali na žalost jednom nije srce počelo kucati ....i sada imam jednu vrlo živahnu mušku bebicu kojoj su dvije godine....dr. A. je predivan, bio mi je uvijek dostupan mobitelom, a kako nisam iz Zg. toliko je bio susretljiv da smo sve to odradili, a da nisam boravila u Zg. nego se vraćala kući....to je moje iskustvo...i ja bih ti preporučila njega....ja sam mu se najavila u devetom mjesecu a već u dvanaestom sam bila trudna....želim ti svu sreću da i ti dočekaš svoju bebicu..... :Smile:

----------


## andream

ajoj nataša, žao mi je. od toga i ja strepim sad na pregledu prije postupka. gdje si radila UZV, imaš li kakvu terapiju?

----------


## draga

Cure da vam svima pozelim uspjesnu novu MPO sezonu. Neka se svakoj od vas ostvare snovi!

----------


## andream

draga, moram malo offtopic, tickers je  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Darkica

Pozdrav svim VV curama!
MM i ja smo u srpnju bili privatno kod dr. L, razgovor i s-gram.rekao je da se narucim u rujnu za dogovor o postupku na koji bi isla, nada se dr L (a i ja) do kraja godine. Nije mi nista rekao da moram zvati i/ili se naruciti odredjeni dan ciklusa.Jel to onda bitno ako nije nista naglasio/spomenuo? To ce biti samo dogovor tj razgovor ili i pregled? (Da se znam prikladno odjenuti :Laughing: ) Nije potrebno da ide i MM?Mislim dosada niti jednom nije trebao :Grin: 
Svima vama, to jest svima nama zelim uspjesnu i plodnu MPO sezonu! 
Da sto prije dobijemo svoje mrvice :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nivesa

U nadi je spas....Želim svima što plodniju sezonu i da što prije ostvarimo svoj najveći san.........

----------


## NINA30

Može li mi netko reći koliko se dugo čeka na prvi pregled u VV.?I može li mi netko preporučiti nekog dr.čula sam da je dr.L odličan?! Inače sam iz KBO ali planiram se naručiti u VV za konzultacije za početak a onda ćemo dalje vidjeti?!
Hvala

----------


## nivesa

Meni su sve cure rekle dr.L je zakon tako da jedino mogu prosljedit njihove rijeći hvale ta njega...Sretno

----------


## frka

NINA, oba su dr-a odlicna i sumnjam da postoji neka razlika u uspjesnosti postupaka. Dr.L je stariji i time i iskusniji pa je kod njega veca guzva i duze se ceka i na prvi pregled i postupak, ali zbilja mislim da ne mozes pogrijesiti koga god odabrala. ja sam bila kod dr.A (i prezadovoljna sam) - dosla sam se naruciti sasvim slucajno 1.dc i odmah su me narucili za 8.dc. u postupak sam usla cim su stigli nalazi. sad je pitanje kakva ce biti situacija na VV-u zbog spajanja s merkurom, ali mozda se bar ovo prvo vrijeme stvari nece bitno mijenjati... tako da se nastoj cim prije naruciti - probaj kao i ja 1.dc pa te mozda ubace odmah taj mjesec... 

sretno!!!

----------


## Darkica

Za prvi pregled narucuju za 8dc...ja sam zvala 3dc i odmah su me narucili kod dr L za 8-i dc...Tako da termin ta taj prvi pregled dobijes bez problema :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> ajoj nataša, žao mi je. od toga i ja strepim sad na pregledu prije postupka. gdje si radila UZV, imaš li kakvu terapiju?


ništa, šalje me na ca 125 i gotovo! ja to neću ni ići, ciste su meni redovna pojava koje dolaze i odlaze same od sebe i to uvijek kad ne treba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! otići ću nakon menstruacije vidjet jel otišla, ako nije,. onda ću na ca 125. no otići će ona, uvijek ode...


ali sam tako ljuta :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Sad:

----------


## Tinkica

> Pozdrav svim VV curama!
> MM i ja smo u srpnju bili privatno kod dr. L, razgovor i s-gram.rekao je da se narucim u rujnu za dogovor o postupku na koji bi isla, nada se dr L (a i ja) do kraja godine. Nije mi nista rekao da moram zvati i/ili se naruciti odredjeni dan ciklusa.Jel to onda bitno ako nije nista naglasio/spomenuo? To ce biti samo dogovor tj razgovor ili i pregled? (Da se znam prikladno odjenuti) Nije potrebno da ide i MM?Mislim dosada niti jednom nije trebao
> Svima vama, to jest svima nama zelim uspjesnu i plodnu MPO sezonu! 
> Da sto prije dobijemo svoje mrvice


Darkice,meni je isto tako dr L rekao za rujan u postupak,sad sam zvala i sestra mi je rekla da se trebam naručiti par dana prije ciklusa,no kako sam ja upravo završila s M naručila me 29.9. na dogovor za postupak. usput mi je spomenula kako sad i nije bitno kad će me naručiti jer se ne radi zbog ovog spajanja s Merkurom-misleći na postupke(tako sam ja shvatila) a nisam puno zapitkivala jer sam bila šokirana što sam dobila vezu uopće. Da,i obuci se za pregled jer you never know...
pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## ivkica28

Ne rade postupke zbog spajanja s merkurom????

----------


## anddu

> sad i nije bitno kad će me naručiti jer se ne radi zbog ovog spajanja s Merkurom-misleći na postupke


Zar je moguće da opet ne rade postupke!!!??? :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Tinkica

Nemojte me držati za riječ,ja sam tako u toj brzini shvatila sestru,treba provjeriti svakako.

----------


## gabica80

> Zar je moguće da opet ne rade postupke!!!???


 Isuse,
 opet cekanje.......nije valjda tako  :Sad:

----------


## capka

Cure da li je danas još koja uspjela dobiti telefonski VV ili je bila tamo pa ima još kakvu informaciju? Ja sam bezuspješno zvala  u periodu od 13-14h, stalno je bilo zauzeto..

----------


## majalena

evo ja sam zvala danas da se naručim za dogovor za postupak i dobila sam ih negdje od petog pokušaja i to nedje oko jedan i pet,rekla mi je sestra da donsem uputnicu i povjest bolesti i to je to.da li uopće budem ušla u postupak ove godine??????tko to zna......ako se postupci ne rade preostaje mi samo iduća godina :Sad: (((

----------


## Darkica

Maby je mene danas narucila za cetvrtak :Smile: )))Hvala, maby! :Smile: )))))))))
Uglavnom, idem u cetvrtak, pa cu biti nesto pametnija u petak.
Sretno svima

----------


## beilana

ja sam zvala od jedan neprekidno i dobila sam u 13:35, naručila sam se za petak, rekla je da tad ima slobodno
nije ništ rekla da ne rade postupke. u petak ću i ja bit pametnija pa javim  :Smile:

----------


## andream

cure, čitam vas i vibram za sve vas (i dalje sam u mislima s vama iako više nismo na VV-u). Nadam se da ćete brzo u postupke, jer ni mi nismo dugo čekali u Vinogradskoj - u 6. došli prvi put bez ijednog nalaza, sve prikupili preko ljeta i sljedeći mjesec smo u postupku.

----------


## maby

Pozdrav svima! Ja sam bila danas gore,išla sam se naručiti i ostala na dogovoru kod dr. L. pošto nas nije bilo puno,nekih desetak. Radilo se normalno tj. bar prividno normalno. Mislim da će cure za koji dan znati više ....pa javljajte. Jednostavno danas nisu imali informacija da li bude postupaka tj. lijekova i koliko...Sve mi to izgleda kao ono "MERKUR ODLUČUJE"

----------


## n&a

ja sam jučer zvala i dobila iz drugog pokušaja oko 13 sati. naručila se za danas jer mi je treći dan ciklusa i rekli su mi da dođem oko 9. uglavno danas šok, poslali me doma jer me doktor nemože primiti jer ide na neki sastanak u 9.30 i vjerovatno se ne vraća ili neznaju kada se vraća, da dođem sutra. kao trebali ste doći ranije i ja velim da su mi rekli da dođem oko 9. ispričavale su se da nisu znale da će biti danas takva situacija, doktor im nije rekao. uglavnom sutra sam opet gore, pa ćemo vidjeti. i meni sve nešto smrdi što će biti, sestre su nešto šuškale ali nisam pitala.
javim sutra...

----------


## nataša

stvarno super! za pop.....!

----------


## Dodirko

Nataša, nemoj biti ljuta. U postupak nije dobro ići sa cisto. Dr. nezna da je cista od petog mjeseca nestala pa ponovno nastala. On samo zna da ju je vidio u 5-tom mjesecu i da ju vidi opet.... CA 125 je dobro izvaditi u tom slučaju.

Znam da je to igra živaca ali dr-ovi najbolje znaju kada krenuti u postupak.

Sretno!!!!

----------


## Ela28

Ja sam danas procurila pa ih sutra krećem zvati hoće biti problem ako kažem da me naruče za 8.dan ciklusa a ne za 3.dan jer me neće pustiti sa posla a za idući tjedan bi tražila slobodan dan jer meni je to dogovor za postupak .....

----------


## nivesa

Ok.Opet ja sa svojim nalazima.Konačno su stigli nalazi sa vv od hormona 3 dmc.i daaa!Kao ja sad znam šta tamo piše.Ačekam da dobijem da odem giniču (tak mi je rekao)Pa me zanima da li netko od vas zna nešto pa da mi bar dio pomognete prokužit da znam otprilike kaj se događa????HELP!!!TNX

----------


## nivesa

> Ja sam išla kod dr. A. i uspio nam je IVF već od prvog pokušaja...imala sam 3 js. koje su se oplodine i suprotno onome što sam pročitala da njegove pacijentice ne idu kod biologice na razgovor, ja sam išla prije ET-a kao ostale cure...rekla mi je " 3  od 3. oplđene, nisu odlučni ali su vrlo dobri, šanske za trudnoću 40%, mogućnost za trojke 30%, posavjetovala me oko vraćanja mami, rekla je da im je najljepše i najbolje  se razvijaju kod mame, tako da smo vratili sva tri...primila su se dva, ali na žalost jednom nije srce počelo kucati ....i sada imam jednu vrlo živahnu mušku bebicu kojoj su dvije godine....dr. A. je predivan, bio mi je uvijek dostupan mobitelom, a kako nisam iz Zg. toliko je bio susretljiv da smo sve to odradili, a da nisam boravila u Zg. nego se vraćala kući....to je moje iskustvo...i ja bih ti preporučila njega....ja sam mu se najavila u devetom mjesecu a već u dvanaestom sam bila trudna....želim ti svu sreću da i ti dočekaš svoju bebicu.....


Evo čitam i idu mi suze,od nervoze i toga šta ti se dogodilo,ali tako je valjda suđeno.Hvala ti puno na savjetu i na poticaju.Malo se bojim svega toga ali znam da drugačije ne ide.Toliko sam nervozna da mi kasni svaki mj sve više i ne znam da li da idem na vv dok ne riješim bakterije dolje ..Dr.kaže da nemam po kaj dok to ne sredimo a tome nikada kraja.....Stvarno se teško odlučit...iskreno ne znam kako da odlučim.Bojim se.....

----------


## Mali Mimi

Anamarija rekla bih da su se neke stvari promjenile u zadnje dvije godine, ja primjerice niti jednom nisam dočekala taj razgovor sa biologicom(a liječila sam se 2 godine tamo) i kod dr. A sam isto kao ni druge pacijentice koje su bile sa mnom u grupi, a to smatram prilično bitnim kako nisam ostala trudna voljela bih znati gdje je zaštekalo. No ipak dr. A mi je ostao u jako dobrom sjećanju iako zbog zakona i nekih drugih stvari više ne idem tamo.

----------


## frka

nivesa, za hormone pitaj ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/29465-s...-nalaz-hormona....

bakterije moras srediti prije postupka - i meni se zbog njih oduzio odlazak na VV. pretrazi po forumu - puno je cura ostavilo recepte za prirodne lijekove koji su im rijesili bakterije dok su im antibiotici samo komplicirali stvari... mislim da ima neki odlican recept s vinom i cesnjakom, ali ne znam kako tocno ide tako da pretrazi forum (ako se ne varam, to je recept od forumasice Pinky pa nju kontaktiraj).

sto se tice dr.A - potpisujem AnaMariju34 - takodjer imam odlicno iskustvo s njim i toplo ga preporucam. ali istina je da njegove pacijentice vise ne idu embriologici na razgovor - tako je sam odlucio i mislim da i ima pravo jer od tog razgovora ponekad ima vise stete nego koristi. jedino bi po mom misljenju trebali uvesti da se nakon neuspjelog postupka ljudima kazu kakvi su bili zameci i stanice kako bi znali za eventualne postupke u drugim klinikama... 
oba su dr-a super tak da ne mozes fulati!

sretno!!!

----------


## ksena28

potpisujem Mali Mimi, u zadnje dvije godine su se itekako promijenili međuljudski odnosi na klinici pa tako i dostupnost biologice pacijentima određenog liječnika. a osim toga promijenila se i klima na forumu i liječnici više nisu svete krave o kojima se mora i smije pisati u rukavicama, hvala svemiru na tome...

----------


## nivesa

Hvala Frka,mislim hvala svima........

----------


## andiko

> ništa, šalje me na ca 125 i gotovo! ja to neću ni ići, ciste su meni redovna pojava koje dolaze i odlaze same od sebe i to uvijek kad ne treba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! otići ću nakon menstruacije vidjet jel otišla, ako nije,. onda ću na ca 125. no otići će ona, uvijek ode...
> 
> 
> ali sam tako ljuta


Nataša, i meni su stalno te glupe ciste upropaštavale postupke... Dr. L me jednom pogledao 3. dan i vidio cistu..malo razmišljao i rekao...dođi za dva dana. Nije je bilo 5. dan i išla sam u postupak... To mi je bilo ful čudno kad već nije otišla s M... A valjda 3 puta od tada mi je zbog toga bio odgođen postupak (u 3 godine)... Bila sam luda od toga...

----------


## zdenkomagic

Bok svima,da li je netko danas uspio dobit dr.A. na telefon u VV?Supruga zove cijeli dan,stalno je zauzeto.

----------


## n&a

pozdrav svima, evo svježih vijesti sa VV! postupaka nema jer su se pripojili sa merkurom i dok ne dogovore administrativne tijekove poslovanja, odnosno potpisi, naručivanja materijala itd. nema postupaka. koliko će to trajati, dr. nije rekao. ali bio je optimističan kao i uvijek. pošto je meni vještica tek došla mislila sam da ću odmah u postupak, al eto moram se javiti par dana prije iduće. uglavnom javljajte što se dešava koji ćete ići u narednim tjednima.

----------


## andream

jako sam tužna zbog ovoga i ne mogu vjerovati. Prošle godine nisu radili postupke isto u ovo vrijeme zbog usklađivanja sa Zakonom, a sad ovo... sve se to trebalo uskladiti tijekom ljeta.

----------


## Kadauna

gdje je stari Vuk Vrhovec koji je bio na glasu kao najbolja MPO klinika u Hrvatskoj, koja je definitivno imala najveći broj postupaka u HR ali i najbolje rezultate, ovo sve prije zakona  :Sad: ( 


Žalim za tim vremenom i ipak se čini da više ništa neće biti kao prije. 

Još *ako* dr. L. odluči otići skroz u privatnike skupa s biologicom.........................

----------


## Kadauna

Je, Andream, trebali su to uskladiti tijekom ili prije ljeta, u potpunosti se slažem.............. ali pitanje je postoji li uopće good will da se stvari pokrenu................... Potporu ministarstva ova klinika nažalost nema!

----------


## vikki

> gdje je stari Vuk Vrhovec koji je bio na glasu kao najbolja MPO klinika u Hrvatskoj, koja je definitivno imala najveći broj postupaka u HR ali i najbolje rezultate, ovo sve prije zakona (


Tužan kraj za nekad izvrsnu kliniku  :Sad:  Jako mi je žao zbog ovoga iako više nisam njihov pacijent.

----------


## lastavica1979

Nazalost zato sam ja otisla s vv jer su se ovake drame dogadjale i prosle godine kad sam ja trebala ic u postupak.Imam osijecaj da je samo vv zakinut sve klinike lijepo rade i imaju nove mpo odijele i lijekove,samo vv radi u skucenim prostorima s najboljim lijecnicima al bez materijala.Jao sam tuzna zbog toga

----------


## vikki

> ali pitanje je postoji li uopće good will da se stvari pokrenu...................


Mislim da je upravo u tome stvar!

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, i meni su stalno te glupe ciste upropaštavale postupke... Dr. L me jednom pogledao 3. dan i vidio cistu..malo razmišljao i rekao...dođi za dva dana. Nije je bilo 5. dan i išla sam u postupak... To mi je bilo ful čudno kad već nije otišla s M... A valjda 3 puta od tada mi je zbog toga bio odgođen postupak (u 3 godine)... Bila sam luda od toga...


eto vidiš, kao da je i moja cista znal da neće biti postupaka na VV. Ne znam jel mi lakše ili teže?! svakako teže!

----------


## maby

Još mi molim pojasnite ako idem na AIH dal ni to ne rade ???

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Još mi molim pojasnite ako idem na AIH dal ni to ne rade ???


Mislim da ne rade..ni AIH ni IVF..ne rade ništa

----------


## nivesa

Krasno nam je zdravstvo!!!Pitala bi ih da su njihove žene,sestre ili kčeri u pitanju.Sve bi proradilo za 5 minuta!

----------


## nivesa

Kad srce kaže dijete, Vlada kaže NE!

----------


## ivkica28

> Još mi molim pojasnite ako idem na AIH dal ni to ne rade ???


ne vjerujem da ti to doktor nebi rekao, rekao ti je da nabaviš klomifene što bi značilo da ideš? zar ne? mislim da te nebi zavaravao..

----------


## maby

> ne vjerujem da ti to doktor nebi rekao, rekao ti je da nabaviš klomifene što bi značilo da ideš? zar ne? mislim da te nebi zavaravao..


Pa da tak bi trebalo biti,ali rekao mi je samo da nabavim klomifene i dođem 3dc. Ne znam terapiju,ne znam ništa! Sad se bojim da dok dođem u pon.-uto. ne kaže dođite idući ciklus ?

----------


## vikki

Ako nema postupaka do daljnjeg, mislim da se to odnosi na sve postupke, pa i AIH. Tako je bilo i prošle godine u rujnu (iz drugih razloga).

----------


## Kadauna

možda će joj čisto pratiti ciklus i ciljane odnose preporučiti.. i ja mislim da ništa ne rade...........

----------


## Šiškica

da bi čovjek jednu riječ rekao ... samo sr*** !!!

----------


## ivkica28

> Pa da tak bi trebalo biti,ali rekao mi je samo da nabavim klomifene i dođem 3dc. Ne znam terapiju,ne znam ništa! Sad se bojim da dok dođem u pon.-uto. ne kaže dođite idući ciklus ?


Kad sam radila AIH pila sam samo klomifene, došla treći dan pa tada on odluči kolko češ i kad počinješ piti. Ma ne brini i da neče biti ništa ovaj ciklus tokom drugog če se sigurno srediti...barem se ja tako tješim.

----------


## maby

> Kad sam radila AIH pila sam samo klomifene, došla treći dan pa tada on odluči kolko češ i kad počinješ piti. Ma ne brini i da neče biti ništa ovaj ciklus tokom drugog če se sigurno srediti...barem se ja tako tješim.


Mislim ovo je stvarno za poludit...

----------


## anabanana

molim Vas ako  netko nesto zna..na VV se postupak (sa klomifenima) ICSI prije par godina placao 3 500 kuna. Ako su se sada spojili sa Merkurom, hoce li biti besplatan kao i u drugim drzavnim bolnicama, ili ce se i dalje naplacivati??

----------


## amariya

Postupci se odavno ne naplaćuju, koliko god puta išla, a lijekovi (menopuri, gonali, štoperica) se plaćaju nakon 6-og puta.

----------


## anabanana

Stvarno, niti prirodni??? Pa to je super, jer ja sam zadnji puta bila prije 2 godine, i placao se prirodnjak. Za Gonale i dr. znam da se ne placaju, 3 puta sam ih uzimala vec, i htjela bih pauzu, probati ponovo samo sa klomifenom.

----------


## Kadauna

> Kad sam radila AIH pila sam samo klomifene, došla treći dan pa tada on odluči kolko češ i kad počinješ piti. Ma ne brini i da neče biti ništa ovaj ciklus tokom drugog če se sigurno srediti...barem se ja tako tješim.


mislim da je lijepo da tješimo jedno drugo, jednu drugu no isto tako mislim da je bitno izlaziti s činjenicama pa molim one koje znaju nešto više o postupcima i daljnjem tijeku egzistencije Vuk Vrhovca da se obavezno jave. 

ONo što ja sa sigurnošću mogu tvrditi je da Vuk Vrhovec već duže vrijeme nije ono što je bio... a da li će ikada više biti, u to iskreno osobno sumnjam. Treba vidjeti kako će se dalje odvijati situacija, da li dr. L. uopće ostaje ako presele u bolnicu Merkur, da li ostaje biologica L., kako će sve dalje funkcionirati, kad će profunkcionirati,  da li se uopće fizički sele gore, etc. 

Vuk Vrhovec još uvijek nema anesteziju koja je obvezna u međuvremenu a nisam primjetila da se pripremaju gore na Vuku da istu pruže pacijenticama u postupku. Ovo je samo jedan od k.o. faktora za ovu bolnicu u MPO vodama, pored svih onih drugih problema koje imaju.

----------


## vikki

> ONo što ja sa sigurnošću mogu tvrditi je da Vuk Vrhovec već duže vrijeme nije ono što je bio... a da li će ikada više biti, u to iskreno osobno sumnjam.


*X !*

----------


## andream

I ja potpisujem ovo navedeno i mogu samo tužno dodati da sam pretpostavljala da će se to dogoditi i da više nikada neću biti njihov pacijent.

----------


## frka

to s anestezijom je vec druga prica - nema sanse da se uvede osim ako se eventualno fizicki presele na merkur. za sad nema kapaciteta za anesteziju - niti mjesta niti para... i da se u onom prostoru uvede anestezija, broj punkcija bi pao s 20-ak na 4-5 dnevno jer se nakon anestezije mora lezati par sati a gore nema kreveta... don´t get me wrong - ja sam definitivno za anesteziju, ali trenutno bi njeno uvodjene na VV-u samo islo na stetu pacijenata...

a druge stvari - sam Bog zna kak ce to sad izgledati... bojim se ne bas najbolje... i toplo se nadam da se varamo svi skupa...

----------


## ivkica28

ja idem sutra u jutro..javim kako je prošlo

----------


## angel 1

Evo da i ja dodam o anesteziji.... To mi je bilo prvo što sam pitala drL kad sam došla u 3mj. isto sam mislila da po zakonu bi kao trebali i oni uvesti anesteziju..ali dr mi je objasnio da ljudi krivo čitaju zakon jer da tamo lijepo piše ILI anestezija ILI medikamenti (oni daju tramal i apaurin) pa dakle to je to ! 
Baš mi je žao što se opet sve ovo ponavlja na VV ..toga sam se i ja bojala, ali smo sad zadnji put imali sreću...
A ono što mi je dr L rekao u 7mj. je da iako već neko vrijeme radi privatno ne misli još otići sa VV-a.
Sretno svima !!

----------


## anabanana

ma ja upadam kao padobranac i ispricavam se svima. Gdje to dr. L radi privatno- i jeli s njime i Lana? I drugo, nemam vise niti brojeve telefona za smjestaj pokraj bolnice. Molim odgovore na pp ako ne moze javno. Dugo me nije bilo, uzasnuta sam sto se to zbiva na VV, bolnica i doktori i sestre su mi ostali u lijepom sjecanju...  :Sad:

----------


## maby

> ja idem sutra u jutro..javim kako je prošlo


Sretno Ivkice! Čekamo  vijesti sa nestrpljenjem ! ? !

----------


## nana1976

Da se priključim temi pošto bi i ja trebala početkom 10 mj. ići gore. Ukratko u 6 mj. sam bila u postupku koji nazalost nije završio sretno, od 3 oplođene ni jedna. Da li mi možete pomoći. dr. A kada sam zvala u 6 mj. da mu javim ishod rekao da se naručim u 10 mj. 3 dc. Da li to znaći da sam da sam opet u postupku i dali znate koju uputnicu trebam.

----------


## hop

Cure da vas pitam,malo upadam kod vas. trebam me doktor L.pripremiti ovdje odreditiprotokol i napraviti folikulometrije i to je to narućena sam 27 ovog mj, par dana prije krvarenja pa ću onda vidjeti, ali da vas pitam to ću moći obaviti na v.v to nije postupak, nego eto samo da me doktor za tamo pripremi ,a postupak će biti u Pragu, pa to nema veze koliko ja mislimsa ovime što se ne rade za sada postupci na v.v?

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Hop* mislim da za to ne bi trebalo biti prepreka no za svaki slucaj nazovi i pitaj da budes sigurna.

Za pretpostaviti je bilo da ce biti frke cim se uopce spomenulo spajanje dviju klinika tako da mene ovo uopce ne cudi.Ja jos uvijek vjerujem u osoblje na VV i ne odustajem od njih, a dr. L je i meni jednom prilikom rekao da ne odlazi nikuda i da se jos vidimo gore gdje god da se postupci budu radili, na VV ili na Merkuru.Nadam se samo da sve skupa nece predugo trjati i da cure koje su trebale ici u postupak ovaj mjesec nece cekati duze od jednog ciklusa.Nimalo mi nije drago zbog svega sto se dogadja gore ali ne dam im gusta jer imam dojam da im je i bio najveci cilj obezvrijediti VV.

----------


## Kadauna

> Da se priključim temi pošto bi i ja trebala početkom 10 mj. ići gore. Ukratko u 6 mj. sam bila u postupku koji nazalost nije završio sretno, od 3 oplođene ni jedna. Da li mi možete pomoći. dr. A kada sam zvala u 6 mj. da mu javim ishod rekao da se naručim u 10 mj. 3 dc. Da li to znaći da sam da sam opet u postupku i dali znate koju uputnicu trebam.



nana, ovo bi prije svakako trebalo značiti da si opet u postupku, no treba pratiti razvoj situacije na VV-u.

----------


## jo1974

ja sam u 6 mjesecu bila kod dr.l i trebala sam iči u postupak ali kongres me je spriječio ,i tako me je dr. naručio za 9 mjesec,neki dan sam zvala sestre i naručena sam za 20.09. ,rekla sam da sam za dogovor za postupak ,i sad kad sve ovo čitam prosto nemogu da vjerujem da mogu biti takav baksuz ,od prošle godine ovo če mi biti treči  puta da mi je postupak odgođen zbok našek gospičkog medvjeda ludim ...
ako ke netko bio gore i ima friških novosti neka javi ,pozz

----------


## angel 1

> Da se priključim temi pošto bi i ja trebala početkom 10 mj. ići gore. Ukratko u 6 mj. sam bila u postupku koji nazalost nije završio sretno, od 3 oplođene ni jedna. Da li mi možete pomoći. dr. A kada sam zvala u 6 mj. da mu javim ishod rekao da se naručim u 10 mj. 3 dc. Da li to znaći da sam da sam opet u postupku i dali znate koju uputnicu trebam.


Ovo definitivno znači da si u postupku i treba ti uputnica za  IVF/ICSI samo obzirom na situaciju nazovi tjedan dana prije i provjeri jesu li počeli raditi... Sretno !

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej curke, ja sam se danas naručila za ponedjeljak jer moram vaditi hormone 3. - 5. dana ciklusa i OGTT. Da vas pitam da li za OGTT moram biti na tašte tj. dan prije od 18 h navečer ne smijem ništa jesti. Kada sam se naručivala nitko mi nije ništa rekao, a mislim da je to pravilo što se tiče OGTT-a.

----------


## beilana

cure, ja sam danas bila na vv, al sam dobila neke loše nalaze pa sam zaboravila pitat jel rade postupke.
ispričavam se, bila sam van sebe
ak želite nazovem i pitam, nisam namjerno zaboravila :'(
inače, danas nisu raili, bilo je par cura

----------


## nana1976

> Ovo definitivno znači da si u postupku i treba ti uputnica za  IVF/ICSI samo obzirom na situaciju nazovi tjedan dana prije i provjeri jesu li počeli raditi... Sretno !


Hvala angel 1 ;

----------


## nana1976

Zaboravih pitati RužicuSB da li može jedna kava da me malo posavjetuješ. Reci kada i gdje! Hvala

----------


## nivesa

> Hej curke, ja sam se danas naručila za ponedjeljak jer moram vaditi hormone 3. - 5. dana ciklusa i OGTT. Da vas pitam da li za OGTT moram biti na tašte tj. dan prije od 18 h navečer ne smijem ništa jesti. Kada sam se naručivala nitko mi nije ništa rekao, a mislim da je to pravilo što se tiče OGTT-a.


Nebi smjela jest od nekih 22h.samo voda.Ali ako ti je gušterača u banani to će se vidjet tak i tak.Jesi pitala dolje da li ti je uputnica za njih,ja sam zazujala zadnji put.Nisam ni pitala samo sam došla i onda mi kaže da imam uputnicu koja nije za njih,a dr.me tamo poslao.Pa zato provjeri...

----------


## jo1974

> Zaboravih pitati RužicuSB da li može jedna kava da me malo posavjetuješ. Reci kada i gdje! Hvala


pozivam se i ja na kavi nana1976 skoro smo si generacija i ja sam iz broda točnije iz slobodnice

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala Nivesa  :Smile:  Ja imam samo uputnicu za dr. A, a za hormone i OGTT budem od njega dobila. Jer meni moja gin. neda....

----------


## anabanana

molim Vas,tko god zna broj telefona za smjestaj pokraj bolnice. molim vas na pp, uskoro idemo za Zg i trebamo smjestaj.

----------


## tikica_69

> molim Vas,tko god zna broj telefona za smjestaj pokraj bolnice. molim vas na pp, uskoro idemo za Zg i trebamo smjestaj.


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24362-S...hovec+smjestaj

----------


## nivesa

> Hvala Nivesa  Ja imam samo uputnicu za dr. A, a za hormone i OGTT budem od njega dobila. Jer meni moja gin. neda....


Ma super ti je ta dr.i ja sam imala takvu sličnu...Samo ti javi kaj ti je rekao dr.A..možeš i na pp...

----------


## marincezg

tako je bilo i kod mojeg m.

----------


## laky

nisam skuzila jeli opet VV neradi ipostupke ili?
kako je počelo morat ćemo puno ranije po smrzliće no sto smo planirali jer tko zna ste se moze desiti dok je ovaj Lički na vlasti  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## vikki

Izgleda da ne radi, ali i prošle jeseni kad nisu radili počeli su najprije s FET-ovima, pa može biit da ih i sad rade.

----------


## marincezg

> ha ha pada pada prvi - drugi put, poslije im je to rutina...................bar mm


da tako je bilo i sa mm.....

----------


## RuzicaSB

Za kavicu sam uvijek.Pisite na pp kad vam pase pa zovemo i ostale curke.

----------


## laky

hvala vikki očito ćemo morati malo ubrzati sve bas mi nije svejedno sto se sve događa na VV mada u dr nesumnjam :Smile:

----------


## molu

ja sam bila ovaj tjedan gore i naručio me za sredinu 10 mj, ali sam vidjela bar dvije ženice kojima je sestra davala lijekove, tako da mi se čini da postupaka ipak ima

----------


## majalena

evo curke ja idem u utorak u vv pa javim novosti,tad ću konačno znati na  čemu smo

----------


## maby

> ja sam bila ovaj tjedan gore i naručio me za sredinu 10 mj, ali sam vidjela bar dvije ženice kojima je sestra davala lijekove, tako da mi se čini da postupaka ipak ima


Jesi li sigurna ? Koji dan si bila?

----------


## anabanana

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/24362-S...hovec+smjestaj


 puno hvala!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## molu

*maby* bila sam u petak gore

----------


## beilana

cure moje, bila sam ovih dana malo ljuta i tako, nisam se nadala da je moje tj naše stanje gore i nego sam mislila. 
dijagnoza:JA-hiperprolaktinemija! da sad ne pišem mnogo o tome, ima na googlu dosta o tome, i ja sam se prvi put susrela s tim nazivom. al tješim se jer dok mi riješe taj problem mogučnost je prirodne T.
pusam vas i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da počnu s postupcima!

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja sam danas bila na vađenju krvi i kod dr. A, u 11. mjesecu bude moj prvi AIH  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cula se danas sa prijateljicom, pacijentica dr.A uzeo je u prirodnjak odmah (cisti doduse al postupak je postupak  :Smile:  )

----------


## kikica

ja danas dogovorila sa dr.A za FET :Very Happy: 
u srijedu 22-og prvi UZ

----------


## sretna35

drago mi je da je ipak krenulo gore po malo, moje srce je još uvijek s njima i sa svima vama koji hodočastite gore

puno sreće

----------


## Šiškica

Da se i ja malo javim,  spremam se gore kroz kojih desetak dana .. 
malo sam zbunjena i ne znam što da napravim..
MM me je nagovorio da provjerim opet štitnjaču,  kakva je situacija.  I tako došao nalaz a ja skoro u nesvijet pala(TSH porastao na 3.8, anti -TG 669,6  a anti-TPO 496,6) i imala sam namjeru se naručiti na Rebro kod dr. Kusačić Kune da se malo detaljnije pozabavi  štitnjačom (prvi slobodni termin je tek 24.01.2011.- i opet pala u nesvijest..)

U dilemi sam dali da odlaske na VV obustavim dok štitnjaču ne stavim pod kontrolu ili da to sve guram parelelno..
dr.A mi je spomenuo da antitjela vrlo moguće sprečavaju implataciju .. 

zapravo morat ću sama sa sobom sjesti i promozgati što bi bilo najbolje..

----------


## angel 1

Pamožda da se čuješ ili vidiš i sa dr A pa i njemu pokažeš nalaze i čuješ i njegovo mišljenje.. možda onda lakše odlučiš.. Ja sam tako uvijek za sve se konzultirala s dr L pa bi mi on rekao šta ima veze ,a što ne...

----------


## anabanana

i ja sam narucena za dogovor iduci tjedan, rekao mi je doktor da odmah donesem briseve i papu, s obzirom da smo ponavljaci, tj vec imamo curicu, iduci ce mjesec 2 godine, ne znam trebamo li i mi na taj famozni razgovor kod psihologa da nas procijeni????????? Meni to uopce nema smisla, ali?? Htjela bih se pripremiti, dr. mi to nije spominjao na tel.

----------


## frka

siskice, a da odes privatno kod endokrinologa ili dr.R u Vili da ti propisu terapiju za stitnjacu pa ti dr. opce prakse moze dati lijekove... i svakako se posavjetuj s dr.A.

anabanana - mislim da stari pacijenti dr-a L ne idu na pp savjetovanje, a dr-a A idu. ali to ti nije procjena vec savjetovanje (samo su si neki frikovi od psihologa uzeli za pravo nametati neke testove i sl. bullshitove) i na VV-u je stvarno super, super psihologica i pravnica i to savjetovanje nije niti najmanje neugodno - na VV-u je to zbilja samo savjetovanje.

i meni je drago da se pocelo pokretati gore... samo se nadam da ovo spajanje s merkurom nece raditi prevelike probleme... dovoljni su oni koje zakon radi...

----------


## anabanana

anabanana - mislim da stari pacijenti dr-a L ne idu na pp savjetovanje, a dr-a A idu. ali to ti nije procjena vec savjetovanje (samo su si neki frikovi od psihologa uzeli za pravo nametati neke testove i sl. bullshitove) i na VV-u je stvarno super, super psihologica i pravnica i to savjetovanje nije niti najmanje neugodno - na VV-u je to zbilja samo savjetovanje.

Stvarno, kao da situacija nije dovoljno bolna i stresna pa ju samo pogorsavaju

----------


## andream

ne razumijem zašto nisu ista pravila za sve - mi smo bivši pacijenti dr A i sada smo u Vinogradskoj, nama su rekli da ne trebamo pp savjetovanje baš zato jer smo već bili u postupcima.

----------


## frka

moguce da se to i na VV-u promijenilo... cini mi se da je dr.A u pocetku isao ziheraski da kasnije ne bi bilo nismo znali... ali vidim da lucija83 iz Rijeke ide na pp a vec ima dijete iz MPO, tak da se (kao i u svemu drugom kod nas) tu ne zna tko pije, a tko placa... vjerovatno nije tocno definirano, a neki dr-i se ne zele zafrkavati da ne bi zavrsili na tapeti...

----------


## Mia Lilly

Provjereno kod dr.L, stari pacijenti koji su prije donošenja Milinovićevog zakona imali postupak ne trebaju na savjetovanje.

Ja sam u srijedu na dogovoru pa možda donesem neke nove informacije.

----------


## philipa

> Da se i ja malo javim,  spremam se gore kroz kojih desetak dana .. 
> malo sam zbunjena i ne znam što da napravim..
> MM me je nagovorio da provjerim opet štitnjaču,  kakva je situacija.  I tako došao nalaz a ja skoro u nesvijet pala(TSH porastao na 3.8, anti -TG 669,6  a anti-TPO 496,6) i imala sam namjeru se naručiti na Rebro kod dr. Kusačić Kune da se malo detaljnije pozabavi  štitnjačom (prvi slobodni termin je tek 24.01.2011.- i opet pala u nesvijest..)
> 
> U dilemi sam dali da odlaske na VV obustavim dok štitnjaču ne stavim pod kontrolu ili da to sve guram parelelno..
> dr.A mi je spomenuo da antitjela vrlo moguće sprečavaju implataciju .. 
> 
> zapravo morat ću sama sa sobom sjesti i promozgati što bi bilo najbolje..





Draga Šiškice!

Navela bih ti moje iskustvo sa sličnim problemom...Naime je imam pozitivna anti dDNA pt,a ranije i anti TPO.kako sam na terapiji kortikosterodima rekli su mi da to može imati utjecaj(dakle sve navedeno i pt i terapija) na implantaciju,oplodnju...U 6.mj sam bila u stimuliranom postupku za vrijeme kojeg mi je dr.smanjio dozu lijeka.  Wrong!!!!!!!! Od onda se nemogu fizički oporaviti..Pa ti skrušeno preporučujem da ne ostavljaš samo na ginekologu konačnu odluku o samom postupku,neka te spec.koji te vodi pod osnovnom dg. procijeni možeš li proći kroz sve ovo..Ja sam dobila jezikovu juhu od reumatologa (a žena je u pravu) jer ako organizam nije spreman i doveden u remisiju samo si produžavamo agoniju vjerujući da će sve ispasti dobro..A netko dijete treba i nositi  9 mj,a onda i brinuti se za njega...Ja čekam oporavak,a zatim prirodnjak.. :Coffee:  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Provjereno kod dr.L, stari pacijenti koji su prije donošenja Milinovićevog zakona imali postupak ne trebaju na savjetovanje.
> 
> Ja sam u srijedu na dogovoru pa možda donesem neke nove informacije.


koje su ovo sprdačine od zakona i provedbe...
meni su u st-u trebali svi milinovićevi papiri, bez obzira što sam išla na postupke i prije zakona...

----------


## vikki

Philipa, Šiškica ima zasad samo pozitivna antitijela na štitnjaču, i ona najčešće ostaju pozitivna, bez obzira na eventualnu terapiju, tu ne treba čekati remisiju. Tvoj pozitivan anti-dsDNA upućuje na autoimunu bolest i zahtijeva imunologa i terapiju kortikosteroidima, a za štitnjaču bi trebao dati mišljenje endokrinolog koji ima malo uvida u MPO.

Pinky, ta sprdačina od provedbe zakona osobito dolazi do izražaja u klinici u kojoj jedan dr. traži pp savjetovanje za stare pacijente, a drugi ne, bez obzira na razloge. Ni meni na VV ne treba savjetovanje, ali kad želim prijeći u Vili, treba mi  :Rolling Eyes:  Zato na kraju ne idem nigdje.

----------


## philipa

> Philipa, Šiškica ima zasad samo pozitivna antitijela na štitnjaču, i ona najčešće ostaju pozitivna, bez obzira na eventualnu terapiju, tu ne treba čekati remisiju. Tvoj pozitivan anti-dsDNA upućuje na autoimunu bolest i zahtijeva imunologa i terapiju kortikosteroidima, a za štitnjaču bi trebao dati mišljenje endokrinolog koji ima malo uvida u MPO.
> 
> Pinky, ta sprdačina od provedbe zakona osobito dolazi do izražaja u klinici u kojoj jedan dr. traži pp savjetovanje za stare pacijente, a drugi ne, bez obzira na razloge. Ni meni na VV ne treba savjetovanje, ali kad želim prijeći u Vili, treba mi  Zato na kraju ne idem nigdje.


Vikki,moja sestra je imala pozitivna antitijela samo na štitnjaču i dobila je imunosupresivnu terapiju..sada godinama ništa ne koristi i protutijela su negativna..Samo sam htjela napomenuti da se savjetuje s nekim osim MPO liječnika jer oni o ovakvim situacijama neznaju ništa konkretno..a protutijela bilo koje vrste upućuju na autoimuno zbivanje koje se mora kontrolirati i po potrebi liječiti..

----------


## vikki

Ima ostvarenih trudnoća s pozitivnim antitijelima na štitnjaču (Cvita npr.), naime nije svako autoimuno oboljenje isto. Kod sistemskog eritemskog lupusa i reumatoidnog artritisa treba čekati remisiju, no za Hashimoto postoji euthyrox s kojim se uspješno da zatrudnjeti i iznijeti trudnoću.

----------


## hop

Šiškica, da li koristiš kakvu terapiju ili da li si koristila zbog štitnjaće, ja isto ima problema, još nisam bila u postupku ni jednom, ali sam isto na v,v kod doktora L, on će me pripremati za van, za u Prag, jer mm je imao tumor testisa pa idemo na donaciju, pa me zanima da li si tokom postupka možda koristila kakvu terapiju zbog štitnjaće, ja anti. TG nisam vadila, ali anti tpo jesam on mi je 345, a tsh mi je uvijek bio ok i sada mi je porastao, isto mi je preko 3, pa sam dobila euthyrox 50, ali ko zna da li bi i to dobila da nisam rekla da idem na umjetnu, radila sam punkciju jer imam čvorove i dijagnoza mi je kronični limfocitni tireoditis, tako nešto, neznam da li sam baš točno napisala tireoditis, počela sam ih piti malo više od 2.tjedna, jedino što osjećam da sam manje umorna, ali me dosta boli u vratu, više nego prije, dali je to reakcija, neznam , ići ću vaditi za dva tj tsh i t3 it4, da vidim kakovo je stanje, a 27.09, moram na v.v onda sam narućena za pregled, kao par dana prije krvarenja, bila sam već 8dc i 19dc na pregledu, ciklusi su mi jako redovni i toćni, ali me živcira po tj dana prije menge imam onak krvarenje onak malo kao spoting a valjd i je to, to nitko ne obraća pažnju, i traje mi menga dva tri dana ali tako je oduvijek . prvi dan jako , drugi srednje i treći skoro ništ,sada eto vidjet ću što će biti, mući me ta štitnjaća, a ovako kada idem na pregled a bila sam ih na monogo i kod dpsta ginekologa, uvijek sve ok, ali eo sada je štitnjaća i to baš sda se uzbunila, tj taj tsh, a taj anti tpo sam ćula on se ne može smanjiti!

----------


## lastavica1979

Anti tpo se moze smanjit Eutiroxom bar je kod mene to slucaj,ja imam akutnu hipotireozu

----------


## maya3

Pozz curke! Može li mi tko odgovoriti sa sigurnošću dali na VV rade postupke ili ne? Zovem bezuspješno gore da pitam al mi se nitko ne javlja tj. dobivam sekretaricu bez obzira što je vrijeme za predbilježbe!?

----------


## molu

Ja sam bila zvala na broj sestri od dr L. i jedva uspjela dobiti, kad mi  sestra kaze: dajte nazovite na onaj 907. I onda opet slijedecih 15  minuta vrti pozive. Isto mi se u par navrata javila sekretarica ali sam  ih uspjela dobiti. Budi uporna. Sto se tice postupaka, gore sam napisala  da je mene narucio u 10 mj, ali vidjela sam par cura koje su od sestara  dobivale lijekove - tako da mislim da postupaka ima, ali znas da je  gore sve individualno, pa ti je najbolje nazvati. Sretno!

----------


## maya3

tako je i meni rekla pa daj nazovite 893 pa dok dobijem taj kažu mi zovite na 907 pa više ću popi...

----------


## majalena

evo da se ja i ja javim  kako je prošlo:postupaka ima, naručena  sam 01.10.sad mi je dr.A
dao kontracepcijske tablete da m dođe na vrijeme i da nakon toga  krenemo s hormonima tako da ja mislim da sam negdje krajem
ili sredinom desetog mj. u postupku.baš sam happy ,napokon!!

----------


## ana-

Cure i ja imam sa štitnjačom problema i to od svoje 10g.THYREOIDITIS CHRONICA HASHIMOTO
I ostala trudna u postupku,mislim da nije sve u hormonima,jednim djelom ima ali ne vjerujem da je potpuni krivac u začeču.

Cure želim vam puno sreče u postupcima od sveg srca !!!!!

pusa od mene i mojih fakina  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Pokušavam nekako preko vezine veze doći do spomunete doktorice na Rebru.. ak ne uspije, tak i tak idem kod dr.A već idući tjedan pa ću ga pitati za savjet i preporuku.
Nisam ja neki doktor al se volim informirati.. pa sam davno vidjela da je idealno za trudnoću da je TSH oko 1 a da antitjela uopće nema..vidim da moji nalazi nisu dobri i misli da bi si skoro mogla sama postaviti diagnozu i terapiju  :Laughing:  al ne ide to tako  :Laughing:

----------


## lastavica1979

ana ti si pod terapijom,al stitnjaca ima jako velike veze s zacecem on je jako bitna u nasem organizmu

----------


## Ela28

Pozdrav curke  :Smile: 
Evo ja se vratila iz Zagreba.Moram opet doći za dva tjedna na kontrolni pregled i krećem sa pripremama za postupak.Samo što nikad nisam dolazila na 21.dan ciklusa.Hoće mi nešto promjeniti ili.....zašto tako puno prije ciklusa....
Uzeo mi je papire od psihološkog savjetovanja koje smo obavili doma u obiteljskom centru,vjenčani list i kopije osobnih.
Nije baš puno pričao tako da nisam ni pitala ima li kakvih problema u klinici .....

----------


## andream

ela, evo ja ću ti brzinski odgovoriti: dolaziš 21 dc da te doc pregleda ultrazvukom i vidi imaš li možda kakvu cistu i je li bila ovulacija. cista bi mogla biti problem u postupku. također će ti dati protokol i odrediti kad počinješ prije svega uzimati supresiju (sprej suprefact). Ja sam ga koristila od prvog dana ciklusa, dok je nekim curama dao već od tog 21-tog dana, što ovisi o hormonalnom statusu pretpostavljam.

----------


## nivesa

Cure,jedno pitanje,ako nisam u "potpisanom"braku zar nemam pravo na postupak???

----------


## frka

imas, Nivesa. ali morate kod javnog biljeznika po izjavu da zivite u vanbracnoj zajednici. popunite izjavu, pljunete 100kn, dobijete zig i to nosis na VV umjesto vjencanog lista.

----------


## ana-

> ana ti si pod terapijom,al stitnjaca ima jako velike veze s zacecem on je jako bitna u nasem organizmu


Draga,nisam pod nikakvom terapijom jer nesmijem ju primati radi više problema sa srcem.
Znam da je bitna našem organizmu ali sam odgovorila po svom primjeru kod mene nije bilo problema,a znam i da može prouzročiti i velike.

pozdrav svima  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ana-

*andream* šaljem ti puno,puno ~~ i od  :Heart:  želim uspješan postupak  :Wink: 
*frka*  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## lastavica1979

ne znam ja imam akutnu hipotireozu pijem eutirox,a citala sam i endokrinolog mi je rekao da taj hasimotov sindrom moras cijeli zivot pit eutirox.Meni je stitnjaca velike probleme stvarala,a nisam ni kuzila misla manjak zeljeza,eto svaki organizam dukcije reagira

----------


## nivesa

> imas, Nivesa. ali morate kod javnog biljeznika po izjavu da zivite u vanbracnoj zajednici. popunite izjavu, pljunete 100kn, dobijete zig i to nosis na VV umjesto vjencanog lista.


Oh pa to je onda još malo!!!Mislila sam da će bit veća muka oko toga.Samo nek se usreće sa tih 100kn.

----------


## nivesa

Jel onda na vv sve funkcionira normalno ili??Koliko ste vi čekali taj spermiogram?Kaj se svaki nalaz čeka mjesec dana?

----------


## ksena28

Na žalost, neki i više... 

Kakva je situacija gore? Jel se rade postupci ili ne? Kome treba PP savjetovanje, kome ne? Jel rade smrzavanje js? Jel rade FET-ove iz postupaka prije zakona? Jel se pristup promijenio?

----------


## frka

ksena, dosta je vec odgovoreno u prijasnjim postovima - postupci lagano pocinju - dobivaju se lijekovi i narucuje za 10.mj., PP treba novima i pacijentima dr.A koji ga nisu prosli, smrzavaju js i rade FET-ove. za pristup ne znam bas kaj mislis?! mislis zbog merkura i tih bullshitova?

----------


## frka

nivesa, sve nalaze (hormone i spermiogram) uglavno cekas mjesec-mjesec i pol (a nazalost se znalo i vise oduziti...).

----------


## pirica

> i ja sam narucena za dogovor iduci tjedan, rekao mi je doktor da odmah donesem briseve i papu, s obzirom da smo ponavljaci, tj vec imamo curicu, iduci ce mjesec 2 godine, ne znam trebamo li i mi na taj famozni razgovor kod psihologa da nas procijeni????????? Meni to uopce nema smisla, ali?? Htjela bih se pripremiti, dr. mi to nije spominjao na tel.


je li muž trebao ponavljat spermiogram kod njih

----------


## Aurora*

> imas, Nivesa. ali morate kod javnog biljeznika po izjavu da zivite u vanbracnoj zajednici. popunite izjavu, pljunete 100kn, dobijete zig i to nosis na VV umjesto vjencanog lista.


Da li je za tu potvrdu od javnog biljeznika o izvanbracnoj zajednici nuzno da partneri imaju prijavljeno prebivaliste na istoj adresi?

----------


## frka

> Da li je za tu potvrdu od javnog biljeznika o izvanbracnoj zajednici nuzno da partneri imaju prijavljeno prebivaliste na istoj adresi?


nije - mi nismo bili.

----------


## anabanana

> je li muž trebao ponavljat spermiogram kod njih


je, trebat ce.radio je tamo vec, ali prije 5 godina, nalaz oligoastenoteratoozospermija. Radio ga je i prosli tjedan kod nas u bolnici, potpuno isti nalaz. Mora ga ponoviti sad opet u Vuka u utorak, jer oni ne priznaju nicije osim svojih nalaza. Ali sumnjam da ce biti razlike.

----------


## pirica

> je, trebat ce.radio je tamo vec, ali prije 5 godina, nalaz oligoastenoteratoozospermija. Radio ga je i prosli tjedan kod nas u bolnici, potpuno isti nalaz. Mora ga ponoviti sad opet u Vuka u utorak, jer oni ne priznaju nicije osim svojih nalaza. Ali sumnjam da ce biti razlike.


da toga sam se i bojala :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sretna35

Ne znam koja je fora kod tih spermiograma, ali kad sam bila u Mariboru i prof. Vlaisavljević je gledao samo spermiogram s VV-a promrljao je nešto oni imaju dobru mašinu...

----------


## frka

je, sretna35 - znalo se dogadjati da spermiogram iz petrove bude uredan pa se ljudi vode kao idiopate, a na VV-u ispadne los... bolji su im aparati pa priznaju samo svoje nalaze.

----------


## vikki

Nama je bilo obratno: u Petrovoj dva puta asthenozoospermia, na VV oba puta normozoospermia. Ne znam je l' im se kriteriji malkice razlikuju (sumnjam, ne bi trebali, a ni aparatura) ili je to ipak do spermiograma koji, znamo, variraju.
Sretna  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> Nama je bilo obratno: u Petrovoj dva puta asthenozoospermia, na VV oba puta normozoospermia. Ne znam je l' im se kriteriji malkice razlikuju (sumnjam, ne bi trebali, a ni aparatura) ili je to ipak do spermiograma koji, znamo, variraju.
> Sretna


nama je uvijek bio normo (i u petrovoj i na vv-u)
ali najgori dio prikupljanja nalaza mi je njihov s-gram jer se najduže čeka (što za naručit MM-a, što nalaz)

----------


## RuzicaSB

Udruga Beta poslala upit klinici Vuk Vrhovec

----------


## andream

Odgovor kao da je vješto izbjegnut - znamo svi koliko traje godišnji odmor ali nigdje se ništa pobliže ne navodi za sadašnje stanje. "nema zastoja" moglo bi se tumačiti i da je osoblje na klinici, ali to opet ne objašnjava pobliže što se uistinu radi (čak ni kad je napisano "normalno se radi"). Možda griješim?

----------


## nivesa

frka   Jesi to nedavno radila ili prije ovog glupog zakona??

----------


## TrudyC

> Odgovor kao da je vješto izbjegnut - znamo svi koliko traje godišnji odmor ali nigdje se ništa pobliže ne navodi za sadašnje stanje. "nema zastoja" moglo bi se tumačiti i da je osoblje na klinici, ali to opet ne objašnjava pobliže što se uistinu radi (čak ni kad je napisano "normalno se radi"). Možda griješim?


Odgovor uopće nije niti dan....ono tipa kaj vi glupe žene brijete pa mi normalno radimo :Rolling Eyes: 

Svejedno - hvala udruzi BETA na pokušaju

----------


## nivesa

cure jel zna netko dobrog urologa?Ako sam ot sorri

----------


## frka

> frka Jesi to nedavno radila ili prije ovog glupog zakona??


ako mislis na izjavu o vanbracnoj zajednici kod javnog biljeznika - to smo obavili u 4. mjesecu prije postupka. prije ovog zakona to nije niti bilo potrebno (a ne bi trebalo biti ni sada).

----------


## MAJA14

pozzz,ja sam tu nova tj.slabije se služim forumom nisam baš vješta.al zanima me da li si dobila termin i kada.ja sam se vratila iz zag.i ak bude sve ok početkom 11.mjeseca sam tamo pa bi voljela imati društvo.

----------


## anabanana

Za spermiogram se ne treba naručiti - uputnica se predaje na glavnom šalteru – kod administratora
po novome, Treba se naruciti i za spermiogram...dobro da sam prije nazvala, jer bi se glatko vratili kuci neobavljenog posla. Ceka se oko 3 tjedna( to je najbrze,rekla je zena).

----------


## nivesa

> ako mislis na izjavu o vanbracnoj zajednici kod javnog biljeznika - to smo obavili u 4. mjesecu prije postupka. prije ovog zakona to nije niti bilo potrebno (a ne bi trebalo biti ni sada).


 Aha!!Hvala puno....to sam mislila..

----------


## maya3

cureee jeste li čule novost?? dr. L. radi samo do 01.10. na VV i onda odlazi u privatnike!??? sad sam zvala gore da se naručim za postupak i neka mi sestra je to rekla. Naravno da neću ostat pacijent VV kad nam Luči ode.....

----------


## amariya

A joj, koji će to onda biti pritisak na dr. A. Još će biti veća gužva! Katastrofa!

----------


## ivkica28

Ja jutros bila i A. je bio dosta neraspoložen nisam ni ja nešto bila pa mi nije smetalo ali sam primjetila.

----------


## TrudyC

Sad sam i ja zvala. Dr. L definitivno odlazi s VV-a. Detalje ne znam, planiram ga nazvati drugi tjedan na mob...išla bi za njim, ali financije nam nisu jača strana...mislim da za sad ne postoji opcija prebacivanja kod dr. A. - tako mi je bar sestra koja se javila na telefon rekla...majku mu pa šta će se još dogoditi :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## hop

Pa stvarno ovo nema nigdje, cure ja sada neznam što da radim, ja 27.09 trebam ići tj naručila sam se kod dr L., priprema me za postupak u Pragu sa doniranim sjemenom i što ću sada ,pa jel se ne može kod doktora A. prebaciti, pa šo mi sada cure preostaje?

----------


## anddu

Ima li još kakva 'lijepa' novost???!!! A što će biti s nama, pacijentima dr.L? Je li netko dolazi umjesto njega? Ja sam gore tek 22. 9. kao za dogovor, ne znam čega sad

----------


## molu

A gdje to dr. L ima privatnu ordinaciju?

----------


## Tinkica

Ajme,sad još i to!!! Kog vraga su me naručili onda 29. na dogovor za postupak?? Sve mi se čini da ću preći 300 km i poljubiti vrata  :Sad: ((( Kuda da sad idem? Luda sam  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

> A gdje to dr. L ima privatnu ordinaciju?


Metalceva kod Doma sportova....
Da, i ja imam termin za dogovor par dana prije ocekivane m, 24.09. pa isto onda sad ne znam za sto tocno....

----------


## ina33

Cura Pražanka, ako te ne primi A., naruči se kod L-a privatno, kod Radončića privatno, kod Šimunića privatno, svi oni vjerojatno mogu raditi pripremu za Prag, nemoj Prag odgađat zbog toga. Sretno!

----------


## molu

Da, zaboravih spomenuti da me prošli tjedan naručio u 10 mjesecu par dana prije m za postupak. Ma super!  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Deželo, čekaj nas...

----------


## anddu

Malo je čudno da prošli tjedan nije znao da odlazi!?

----------


## hop

Čudno mi je da dr. A nebi primio pacijentice od dr L. mislim kuda ćemo mi svi onda pripasti i stići, pa ako neće dr A. pa onda će valjda nela zamjena doći umjesto dr. L! A znam cure da mogu privatno, ali eto to će me koštati, ja trebam par folikulometrija i to praćenje, a koliko će me to koštati joj, ja bi najradije kod dr L, a neznam što ću, kada mi financijski opet to nepaše, išla bi i ja kod dr A, a sada neznam da li će primati, šta će to sada biti, bila sam kod dr L, 8dc i 19dc na pregledu sada kao trebam 27.09 par dana prije krvarenja, pa sada neznam da li mi već onda može odrediti kakvu stimulaciju i onda kada krenem sa stimulacijom praćenej, ali treba i to praćenje neko strućan odraditi, a ja b da to mogu na v.v, joj tako sam jadna, kuda sve tako , tu sada i još taj probe, pa 27.09. će valjda cure još biti tamo, ?

----------


## Tibi

> Malo je čudno da prošli tjedan nije znao da odlazi!?


a sve se bojim da nije znao  :Rolling Eyes: 
ali vjerujem da će na VV organizirati neku zamjenu jer dr. L ima jako puno pacijentica. 
Držim vam fige cure da nađete svoj put do sreće  :Heart:

----------


## jo1974

pa ja nemogu doči sebi da mogu biti takav baksuz pa to nema nigdje trebala iči u 6mj. i odgodio radi kongresa i sad idem 20.9 na dogovor par dana prije menge jer kao tobože idem u potstupak a trebam procuriti 25.9 da bar oče odraditi otkazni rok mjesec dana,ljuta sam grizem sve oko sebe više ču izluditi ,a u ponedjeljak sam gore vidjet ču šta če mi reči dok nečujem iz njegovih usta da odlazi više neču niti navračati ovdje jer odkada sam pročitala da ide cijeli dan me se nemože podnjeti grizemm,danas sam luda ... :Evil or Very Mad:  :Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## jo1974

molila bih one koje znaju neka mi na pp pošalju kako im se zove klinika i točnu adresu gdje bude dr.l .. hvala

----------


## Šiškica

U šoku sam.. šta će nas još snaći  :Shock: ..

pacijent sam dr. A .  i sad me frka da će i on otići za dr. L . :Shock:

----------


## amariya

Mislim da sad opet ne trebamo širiti frku više nego što je. Ne vjerujem da će dr. A otići. Već je naručio pacijentice za 11.mj. Sve je moguće, ali jednostavno ne vjerujem. Možda i L bude radio neku paralelku, tko to zna. U svakom slučaju bi imao manje pacijenta, jer ovo dosad i nije bilo normalno. Ipak njegove pacijentice bi trebale imati pravo biti informirane na vrijeme, kako bi na vrijeme znale na čemu su. Čula sam i neke priče (to je još u stanju pregovaranja) da i Rebro počne raditi IVF.

----------


## anabanana

??????????????????????????? katastrofa ?????????????????? I ja sam narucena u utorak za dogovor.Jel netko zna da li on ovaj mjesec uopce ima koga u postupku FETa ili prirodnome?? Ne znam ni ja sto cu ici na dogovor u utorak ako on odlazi??? Pa nije mi bas preko puta..... Nije uopce bitno koja bolnica ni koliko njih ce poceti sa postupcima. Bit je bio u uigranom timu koji su svi do jednoga znali sta rade..to je bilo super, i ulijevalo je nadu nama koje smo bile u postupcima..a vec i samo vjerovanje je put ka uspjehu. ovo je tema dana, a ne ono glupo sudjenje, trebalo bi dati lickoga medvjeda na sud za sve nerodjenje bebe sa VV

----------


## laky

:Sad:

----------


## nana1976

:Shock:  :Confused: Kako super, ja sam pacijent dr.A, ako sada svi pređu kod njega dok se to sve ne stabilizira ja u postupak ću 2000 i............Šta reći šok za šokom. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pirica

meni sve smrdi na to da bi se potpomognuta na vv-u za koji mj mogla ugasit  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nivesa

Sve je to smišljeno unaprijed da nam Mili pokaže da je ON  jači od svih nas i da će bit onako kako njegovom novčaniku paše...........

----------


## lastavica1979

Rebro nece radit IVF jer Petrova spada pod KBC.Petrova,Rebro,Salata,Bozidareviceva i Gunduliceva sve je to KBC Zagreb

----------


## RuzicaSB

Zao mi je sto nas Luci napusta, njegova ce energija gore itekako faliti, ali sam opet uvjerena da su se pripremili za taj korak ipak to nije bas tako iznenada kao kad se dr. Jukic razbolio.

----------


## vikki

> meni sve smrdi na to da bi se potpomognuta na vv-u za koji mj mogla ugasit


I meni  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

Dugo se već piše o tome, neke od vas su htjele slušati - dok su druge samo odmahivale na to da se na VV-u spremaju promjene. 

Lučinger sad ipak odlazi u privatnike što je vjerojatno rezultat spajanja Merkura i VV-a, to je i sam govorio nekim pacijenticama da će otići u privatnike ako se bolnice budu spojile. 



Ako se spoje bolnice, ja sam opet pak čula, da dr. Alebić to jedva čeka i otići će gore na Merkur. Što će biti s pacijenticama Lučingera? VJerojatno će i ta spojena varijanta na Merkuru imati dodatnog liječnika koji će preuzeti dio pacijentica. Kako se zove liječnik na Merkuru koji je radio također među ostalim IVF? 


I po meni ima apsolutno mjesta panici, jer ne vjerujem da Alebić koji je inače imao manje pacijentica nego Lučinger preuzeti sve Lučingerove jer to fizički jednostavno ne može. 

*Ono što također treba provjerit i što će imati još većih posljedica je da li i Lana odlazi,* u što ja iskreno apsolutno vjerujem, a ako i Lana biologica odlazi u privatnike, to će tek biti veća šteta jer će početi raditi neki no name početnici embriolozi.

----------


## laky

nezavidna situaija bas. mi imamo smrzliće gore i opet planiramo ići a da polazim od početka odlučila bih se kod L privatno ići.

----------


## goodwitch

i Lana odlazi sa dr.L...
a navodno se ne sele u Merkur nego ostaju gdje su i sada,ali tko će radit i kako to se još ne zna...

----------


## nataša

jel ima neko neku dobru vijest?!

----------


## vikki

> Ako se spoje bolnice, ja sam opet pak čula, da dr. Alebić to jedva čeka i otići će gore na Merkur. Što će biti s pacijenticama Lučingera? VJerojatno će i ta spojena varijanta na Merkuru imati dodatnog liječnika koji će preuzeti dio pacijentica. Kako se zove liječnik na Merkuru koji je radio također među ostalim IVF?


Čanić, mislim. On radi sve do punkcije, a onda su pacijentice išle na VV na ET. Ima još doktora humane na Merkuru (Kašnar koji me uputio na VV nakon operacije).

----------


## Darkica

Cure, upravo sam procitala sve postove vezane uz odlazak dr L.Nije me bilo par dana i *maby* mi je javila situaciju, pa sam brze-bolje otisla na Rodu sve na miru procitati.Ja sam paciejntica dr L.Bila sam na VV 9.9. i narucili su me 25.10., par dana pred mengu da napravimo ultrazvuk i odredimo protokol.Jos mi je dr L rekao da idem u postupak u 11 mjesecu. Bila sam sva sretna i dolebdjela sam do Rijeke.Ovo sada me je sokiralo.Iskreno, i ja cisto sumnjam da ce dr A preuzeti pacijentice dr L, jer je nas jako puno i on to ne bi mogao ni fizicki podnijeti.Opcije su, po meni, da ce dr L doci mijenjati neki drugi dr na VV ili ce nas, pacijentice dr L, prevaciti k nekom drugom dr na Merkur.Ne znam kome bi nas mogli 'dati', ali dr L je jedini i iskljucivi razlog moga odlaska u Zagreb.On me vodi od prvoga dana, u njega imam povjerenja i odgovara mi i kao osoba i kao lijecnik.Ne zelim drugoga.Jos me vise muci hoce li i biloginja otici s njime u privatnike buduci da vec ionako rade u istom IVF centru.Ona je, po rijecima dr L, najbolja...a i ona je jedina koja je mm detaljno objasnila rezultat njegovoga spermiograma...nitko to ranije nije ucinio.Opcija je i ici k dr L privatno...ali to kosta...zna li mozda itko koliko tocno?Ili cca?Mislim...imam pravo na 6 besplatnih postupaka, nisam jos iskoristila nijedan, taj u 11 mj bi mi bio prvi...pa mi se ne placa ako jos nisam iskoristila ono na sto imam pravo..s dr pak strane zelim nastaviti s dr L, ne zelim mijenjati lijecnike...ni biologinju...nikada ne znas tko ce ih zamijeniti, a nisam voljna ni spremna biti pokusnim kunicem nekome pocetniku...svaka cast, svi moraju poceti od pocetka, ali ja ne zelim biti niciji pocetak :Sad:

----------


## AmeliePoulain

Joj cure...ja se od proljeća spremam na VV i nikako da se poklopimo - prvo kongres, godišnji i sad kad sam se namjerila... ta daaammm... Strašno!!!! A glavni razlog zašto sam htjela otići na VV je da muž napravi 'pošteni' spremiogram da vidimo na čemu smo ali... 
Sad mi nije jasno. Ako Dr. L i biologica odlaze u privatnike ne vjerujem da će imati tako kvalitetan aparat, ono mozgovi na jednu stranu a tehologija ostaje u VV....Sad već si svašta vrtim u glavi  :Sad:

----------


## snow.ml

EVO VAM PODACI O FIRMI, PODACI IZ SUDSKOG REGISTRA...
IVF CENTAR d.o.o.
Članovi uprave - likvidatori
Lana Krile
Funkcija	- direktor
Ovlaštenje	- zastupa društvo pojedinačno i samostalno
Dražen Lučinger
Funkcija	- direktor
Ovlaštenje	- zastupa društvo pojedinačno i samostalno

ovo bi značilo da i lana odlazi jer sumnjam da bi ona isto radila na dva mjesta...a to su osnovali još 2008 god.

ovo je moj kraj sa VV...

----------


## draga

> Ne znam kome bi nas mogli 'dati'(


Nikome! Dovidenja, sretan put. Snadi se druze...

Suze mi ide..

----------


## Darkica

Cure, ja imam adresu IVF centra, i broj i email, jer smo mm i ja tamo privatno radili s-gram, pa ako kojoj još treba, neka mi se slobodno javi pp.Jer ne znam smijem li to ovdje napisati, da ne ispadne da reklamiram.
Pozz svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

O ovom da dr. L odlazi u privatnike se priča već 2 godine i ne kužim zašto nije pacijentima na vrijeme rekao istinu, prije ili kasnije sve se sazna ali ovo je puno gora situacija koliko je pacijenata čekalo obećane postupke sada najesen i što sad? Tko ima novaca za privatno ok ali tko nema dolazi u ruke novog dr. o kojem se još uvijek ne zna ništa.
Stvarno situacija za pop. od muke

----------


## jo1974

> Cure, ja imam adresu IVF centra, i broj i email, jer smo mm i ja tamo privatno radili s-gram, pa ako kojoj još treba, neka mi se slobodno javi pp.Jer ne znam smijem li to ovdje napisati, da ne ispadne da reklamiram.
> Pozz svima


darkice probala sam ti poslati pp ali nešto šteka pa eto ovim putem molim te pošalji mi na pp adresu ,hvala

----------


## BHany

može adresa javno
i na topicu o privatnim klinikama su objavljene adrese i podaci

----------


## BHany

i na temu

i moja je to bila matična klinika
bilo je jasno da je i to jedna od opcija, nažalost najgori scenarij za nas pacijentice...ali se baš taj obistinio

----------


## Darkica

> darkice probala sam ti poslati pp ali nešto šteka pa eto ovim putem molim te pošalji mi na pp adresu ,hvala


Poslala sam ti :Love:

----------


## Darkica

BHany kaze da moze adresa, pa evo:

IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
Metalčeva 5/IV
Zagreb
tel. 095/ 561 6132
e-mail: drazenlucinger@gmail.com

----------


## RuzicaSB

Da, nazalost oboje odlaze s VV i nemam pojma kako ce to sada tamo izgledati.
Web stranica Lucijeve privatne poliklinike je u izradi pa cemo vjerojatno imati na uvid i kompletan cijenik, za sada znam da ce najskuplja metoda kostati cca 10 000 kuna dakle od prilike kao i u ostalim privatnim klinikama kod nas.Radit ce se svi oblici MPO pa i TESA a postoji i mogucnost zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja js i embrija tako da ce njegove pacijentice koje imaju zamrznute embrije na VV moci ih prebaciti tamo na odmrzavanje.Mogucnosti anestezije kod punkcije nema i nece je ni biti.Ako bude kakvih novosti javim vam naravno.

I sam kaze da vec nekoliko godina radi na dvije strane paralelno, da mu je zbog toga naruseno zdravlje i da su razlozi njegovog odlaska iskljucivo privatne prirode.

----------


## Jesen82

> Da, nazalost oboje odlaze s VV i nemam pojma kako ce to sada tamo izgledati.
> Web stranica Lucijeve privatne poliklinike je u izradi pa cemo vjerojatno imati na uvid i kompletan cijenik, za sada znam da ce najskuplja metoda kostati cca 10 000 kuna dakle od prilike kao i u ostalim privatnim klinikama kod nas.Radit ce se svi oblici MPO pa i TESA a postoji i mogucnost zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja js i embrija tako da ce njegove pacijentice koje imaju zamrznute embrije na VV moci ih prebaciti tamo na odmrzavanje.Mogucnosti anestezije kod punkcije nema i nece je ni biti.Ako bude kakvih novosti javim vam naravno.
> 
> I sam kaze da vec nekoliko godina radi na dvije strane paralelno, da mu je zbog toga naruseno zdravlje i da su razlozi njegovog odlaska iskljucivo privatne prirode.


bok Ružice :Smile:  ja sam nova na Rodi iako već dosta dugo čitam... zanima me.. pošto vidim da znaš... da li će Luči početi raditi postupke privatno do kraja ove godine? pitam zato jer inače planiram u Cito u 11-om mjesecu iako sam iz Zagreba... ali s Lučijem u privatnicima po meni to više neće biti potrebno...puno hvala na odgovoru :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> Da, nazalost oboje odlaze s VV i nemam pojma kako ce to sada tamo izgledati.
> Web stranica Lucijeve privatne poliklinike je u izradi pa cemo vjerojatno imati na uvid i kompletan cijenik, za sada znam da ce najskuplja metoda kostati cca 10 000 kuna dakle od prilike kao i u ostalim privatnim klinikama kod nas.Radit ce se svi oblici MPO pa i TESA a postoji i mogucnost zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja js i embrija tako da ce njegove pacijentice koje imaju zamrznute embrije na VV moci ih prebaciti tamo na odmrzavanje.Mogucnosti anestezije kod punkcije nema i nece je ni biti.Ako bude kakvih novosti javim vam naravno.
> 
> I sam kaze da vec nekoliko godina radi na dvije strane paralelno, da mu je zbog toga naruseno zdravlje i da su razlozi njegovog odlaska iskljucivo privatne prirode.


Moje emicije oko odlaska su podjeljene:
-bio je moj doktor par godine i kao njegov pacijent smatram da smo u realnim rokovim trebali imati informaciju da je gotovo (bar u 6 mj. o.g. jer dr. nije jučer počeo razmišljati o privatnim vodama već taj plan traje par godina)
-da, većina nas je očekivala ovaj scenarij, ali tako grub rez, ja ipak nisam
-bila sam dovoljno "plitka" pa si nisam osigurala dodatnu kliniku u HR ili bar MB
-dr. je svojim pacijentima uskratio prilagodbu na nove uvjete (kako zamjenskog doktora na VV-u tako i odabir neke druge klinike)
-bez obzira na izgovor o zdravlju, osobno smatram ovaj čin previše sebičnim od strane dr. kojeg su pacijenti iznimno cijenili.

Svim pacijentima dr.A također neće biti lako jer odlazi i Lana.
Svima koji su gajili nadu da će spajanje sa Merkurom donijeti bolje uvjete za pacijente, neka ovaj čin dr. L bude poticaj da konačno povjeruju kako boljih uvjeta sa ovim spajanjem nema niti će biti.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Pretpostavljam da se sve i dogodilo iznenada jer i sama ne mogu vjerovati da nam ne bi ranije rekao.Slazem se u potpunosti sa tvojim zadnjim pasusom, i ja mislim da je Lanin odlazak veliki gubitak za VV.Koliko god zeljela biti optimisticna u ovom trenutku to ne mogu biti u vezi opstanka MPO na VV, na moju veliku zalost.U kategoriji sam onih koje je cjelokupna situacija itekako tesko pogodila pocev od zakona pa nadalje.

----------


## Tinkica

Ok,šok je tu mada nisam dugo na VV,kod dr L. sam bila na 2 pregleda i ove jeseni sam trebala u prvi postupak. Sada ću možda glupost pitati,ali zanima me što to znači "privatno"? Tih 10000 kuna pokriva što? HZZO ništa ne pokriva ili bar nešta(ljekove?)? Mislim koštalo bi me svakako samim tim što nisam iz Zg i nemam kod koga biti,ali ne znam na koji iznos bi se trebala pripremiti.

----------


## ivica_k

privatno se liječiti podrazumijeva sve platiti iz svog džepa - postupak, lijekove + putni troškovi, smještaj - računaj na cca 15-17 tis kn

----------


## RuzicaSB

> privatno se liječiti podrazumijeva sve platiti iz svog džepa - postupak, lijekove + putni troškovi, smještaj - računaj na cca 15-17 tis kn


x

----------


## Tinkica

Da,tako nekako sam i mislila,hvala na odgovoru....

----------


## nataša

pa ima tamo još koja biologinja koja je radila uz Lanu?' !? valda je nešto naučila?!

----------


## andream

Bila je Romina ali je otišla u Vinogradsku kako sam pročitala (ne sjećam se točno te ženice).
Tko je onda uopće ostao??

----------


## nataša

> Bila je Romina ali je otišla u Vinogradsku kako sam pročitala (ne sjećam se točno te ženice).
> Tko je onda uopće ostao??


?!!
  Možda ukuni kompletan odjel, helouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?! ide li neko sutra tamo, ja sam naručena za 30.09. kod dr A, mislim, jel da to jutro ustanem il da odustanem?!

fucking..

 neko relevantan sigurno čita ova naša nagađanja sa VV, pa dajte nam malo pomozite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bebel

> ?!!
>   Možda ukuni kompletan odjel, helouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu?! ide li neko sutra tamo, ja sam naručena za 30.09. kod dr A, mislim, jel da to jutro ustanem il da odustanem?!
> 
> fucking..
> 
>  neko relevantan sigurno čita ova naša nagađanja sa VV, pa dajte nam malo pomozite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


A, kako bi nam to netko sa VV-a mogao pomoći?
- Odsjek za reprodukcijsku  ginekologiju se spaja sa Merkurom (pa se samim tim na neki način i ukida) i ostaje bez voditelja dr. L
- Laboratorij za biologiju humane reprodukcije se spaja sa Odjelom Merkura i ostaje bez voditeljice Lane
- pacijenti dr. L trenutno ostaju bez doktora
- pacijenti dr. A. ostaju bez dosadašnje kvalitetne podrške labosa
- dio pacijenata dr. L.  vjerojatno će htjeti preći kod dr. A, što će njegovim pacijentima produžiti listu čekanja

Nama nam tko pomoć... Tražimo druge mogućnosti...

----------


## anna25

Evo i ja sam nova na forumu, ali već upoznata sa postupkom, bila na VV kod dr. L lani u 2 mj., oplođeno 9js, 7 loših, 2 dobre.....dijagnoza i danas nepoznata (navodno nekakvo sljepljivanje...koga?, čega?...još pod ?, ali kao niš posebno, niš što se ne može rješiti), vraćeno mi 5js (3 loše, 2 vrlo dobre, 0 zamrznuto), 3 dan nakon punkcije. Rezultat, pozitivna beta (svi u šoku, čak i biologinja i dr.L), još 3 bete pozitivne. Peta beta....padanje...razočaranje, suze, ali glava gore, tek je prvi put! Onda veeeeelika pauza, kao što vidite, to je moj prvi i jedini (zasad) postupak. Jedino što mi preostaje još je napuniti si džepove i naravno dobra volja, ponovo se zaputiti u Zagreb na 20ak dana, ostaviti posao, (suprug i ja), jer očito je da nas naš dr. L napušta, a ja sam stvarno od prvog kontakta s njim prezadovoljna, nažalost to znači adio VV. No, ostaje nam ipak nadati se da će možda naš dr. L raditi bar nešto preko HZZO-a. Nada umire zadnja!!!!    :Smile: )

----------


## ksena28

Iskreno, sumnjam da će dr L uskoro dobiti dozvolu da u privatnoj klinici obavlja postupke preko uputnica. Za to je ipak potrebno malo više guzice... no da će se i to u konačnici dogoditi, ne sumnjam, jer ..... dosad se dokazao kao "doktor vjeran sistemu" za što je i nagrađen...

dr A. (bez obzira na emocije koje pojedine od vas gaje prema njemu) nije dovoljno dobar da bi vukao sam, pogotovo bez biologice Lane, tako da mislim da ispisujemo posljednje trzaje na topicu pod nazivom "Potpomognuta na Vuk Vrhovcu"

----------


## TrudyC

Pacijentica sam dr. L preko 3 godine i nikad, baš nikad iz njegovih usta nisam čula da rzamišlja o odlasku ili čak da radi privatno (to sam tu saznala). No, s druge strane u zadnjih godinu dana čak 2 privatna ginekologa su mi otvoreno rekli da dr. L odlazi s VV-a. Ljudi za koje nikad ne bih rekla da imaju veze s njim su znali ono što mnoge od nas sad šokira. Ja im (glupača) nisam vjerovala...
Anyway uzrujana u petka sam zvala Ministarstvo zdravstva i zahtjevala neki službeni odgovor za sve nas L-ove pacijentice. Trabala bi ga danas dobiti. Javim se čim se to dogodi

----------


## Šiškica

ksena u svemu ovom crnilu si me nasmijala s ovim komentarom "malo više guzice"..

Mislim da sve pacijentice s VV  razmišljaju dal da ostanu gore sad kad nema ni Lane. 
Nažalost ni dr.A ne može puno napraviti bez dobrog biologa..

Beskrajno mi je žao ovog rasprleta, ali to je ličkom medevedu i bio cilj uništiti VV do kraja.

(nebi se čudila da i dr.A digne sidra uskoro)

----------


## anabanana

evo i ja sam narucena za sutra. Bezuspjesno zovem cijelo jutro u nadi da ce mi se ITKO javiti na telefon. Da li se iz Zadra uputiti na "dogovor" a ne znam ni sta cu dogovarati vise ako on odlazi, jedino da vidim opciju privatno, i koliko bi to kostalo..majko mila.

----------


## nana1976

Sve bolje od boljeg. Sada napokon kada sam se odlućila u te vode zaći ono se raspada, barem na VV. Kamo dalje jer i da imam 15-17 tisuća sigurno bi bila vani. U koju sad da se ide. Ajde vi koje ste ipak malo duže i sigurno da ste upoznale i sa drugih klinika molim odgovor. Hvala u naprijed.

----------


## ksena28

Vinogradska, oni idu niz dlaku ministru pa su u milosti.

----------


## Marnie

Pa i Petrova je u ministrovoj milosti. A i tamo ima više MPO liječnika nego u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## anddu

> evo i ja sam narucena za sutra. Bezuspjesno zovem cijelo jutro u nadi da ce mi se ITKO javiti na telefon. Da li se iz Zadra uputiti na "dogovor" a ne znam ni sta cu dogovarati vise ako on odlazi, jedino da vidim opciju privatno, i koliko bi to kostalo..majko mila.


 Znam kako ti je, ja sam u srijedu naručena, a moram preći 600 kilometara za doći do Zg. No idem svejedno kako bi iz prve ruke nešto saznala. A što mi drugo preostaje?
Moj ginekolog, koji je navodno dobar s dr. L o njegovom odlasku jutros nije znao ništa.

----------


## laky

cure koje idu ovih dana valjda nesto saznaju.A okudianju odjela MPO na VV mislilm da nema sanse uostalom udavila bih nekog da ostanem bez smrzlića koji su mi tamo

----------


## nataša

možda da malo prestanemo s kuknjavom i crnim mislima i sačekamo neke konkretne odgovore koje nam mogu dati ili doktori ili sestre, ja više ovo ne mogu čitat! 

 znam, ne moram, ali ovo je moja stranica i mogu reći šta mislim!

svi smo isfrustrirani samim tim što nam je MPO potrebna, ovo je dodatno, ajd nemojmo još više opterećivat jedni druge s nečim u što još nismo ni sigurni!

s ovakvim raspoloženjem ni jedna maternica neće biti sposobna prihvatit embrij!

----------


## mravak

> s ovakvim raspoloženjem ni jedna maternica neće biti sposobna prihvatit embrij!


*X*

----------


## ksena28

da, hajmo se praviti da dr L ne ide u privatnike.

i još bolje, hajmo se praviti da zakon uopće nije donesen. 

 :Rolling Eyes:  e ja to više NE MOGU ČITATI!!!!!!

----------


## molu

> da, hajmo se praviti da dr L ne ide u privatnike.
> 
> i još bolje, hajmo se praviti da zakon uopće nije donesen. 
> 
>  e ja to više NE MOGU ČITATI!!!!!!



*X*

----------


## Dodirko

Žao mi je zbog svih problema koji će nastati odlaskom Lučija i Lane.... ali očito tamo više nisu mogli funkcionirati.  Ja iskreno ne bi mogla već odavno raditi tako sofisticirani posao u tako lošim uvjetima.

Možda se ova nova klinika tako ustroji da će biti moguće raditi postupke kao i preko državnih klinika!?. 
Ja samo tražim pozitivu u svemu ovome.... drugo mi je preteško za svhatiti. Što će me/nas još odalamiti...  :Sad:

----------


## Dodirko

Kada treba doći gore ako sam dogovorila samo razgovor sa doktorom?  Sestra mi je samo rekla datum ali ne i sat. :/

----------


## ina33

Ljudi moji, znam da je nekima tako lakše, i svak ima neku svoju furku, ali tvrdnja da "maternica koja negativno razmišlja" neće primit embrij jednostavno - ne stoji. To nije niko dokazao, nalaze se istraživanja na jednu i na drugu stranu, imam osobno iskustvo da mi je uspjelo kad sam mislila negativno, i ovo pišem zbog svih žena koje će se grist jer su se nervirale tijekom postupka i mislit da je tu kriva njihova glava. Dokaz - isto već izlizan - onda u ratovima, u silovanjima žene ne bi ostajale trudne. Nije - da citiram glavnog aktera ovih sada natpisa - dr. L-a, čija poputbina na ovom topicu neka bude "sve je na embriju", može glava mislit ovako ili onako, to je... onako... u domeni uvjerenja, nema dokaza.

----------


## nataša

> da, hajmo se praviti da dr L ne ide u privatnike.
> 
> i još bolje, hajmo se praviti da zakon uopće nije donesen. 
> 
>  e ja to više NE MOGU ČITATI!!!!!!


a sad si ti fatalista!!  

naravno da se sve dešava, ali nije sve tako strašno katastrofično i bezizlazno, ja kad sam prvi put počinjala MPO imala sam na raspolaganju jednu dr. kliniku! čekala sam na pregled i psotupak 1,5 godinu! 

 sad bar imamo mogućnost izbora, u pitanju je imati sreće, doktori su malo bolji ili malo lošiji, bilozi također...  
ja sam imala iskustvo sa super doktorom i ne tako dobrim bilogom, tj. sa ne preterano puno isksutva, ne znam bi li bilo bolje da je bilo obrnuto?!
u moje vrijeme mislilo se da neko kao dr Jukić više se neće rodti, ispostavilo se da ihz sad ima puna tako dobrih kao on..

trebamo se preorijenitati  , okrenit list i krenit dalje, možda je ovo prst sudbine?!

možda se ovo trebalo dogodit? 
 možda će bit bolje i dr Alebiću? možda mu stvore bolje uvjete? 


a opet....možda sve ode u nepovrat :Grin:

----------


## ina33

I misli negativno i misli pozitivno je legitiman pogled na svijet, i to nema veze sa zatrudnjivanjem.

A, za one koje žele znati više, ima jedna knjiga, sad jako popularna, nekako ide "opasnost mišljenja pozitivno" (valjda hoće reći gledanja svijeta u prerozim naočalama).

Dakle - svakom na izbor, ali jednoznačne tvrdnje da psiha ima veze - ne stoje (nema znan. dokaza da stres u IVF-u išta radi za rezultat implantacije). Ja sam duboko uvjerena da ima više veze dobar labos, dobri uvjeti rada i pogođena stimulacija, od svega toga.

----------


## Mona 20

Upravo sam zvala sestru da ju pitam ima li smisla dolaziti sada u četvrtak, bila sam naručena za lijekove i znate što mi je rekla (jadna sva nasekirana): "ukoliko se ne želite dogovoriti s dr. L. za postupak privatno - nema smisla dolaziti. Žao mi je, probajte biti strpljivi i zovite nas 1 mjesečno da vidite ima li kakve promjene"....baš sam tužna

----------


## mara123

Drage moje,
ja sam zvala gore prije pola sata i kaže sestra da L. definitivno odlazi, da A. ne prima njegove pacijentice jer je pun do 01.2011. i za tada naručuje postupke. Zamjenskog doktora nema. Da li će doći - ne zna se. Što će biti sa odjelom - ne zna se. Njezina preporuka je da se ode u neku drugu bolnicu pa stat u red. Zovem od tada L. u njegovu privatnu ordinaciju, ali se nitko ne javlja. 
Btw, trebala sam za tjedan dana krenuti u postupak. Godinu dana prikupljanja nalaza i pretraga i razgovora otišlo u nepovrat. I što sad?

----------


## laky

ina u pravu si labos ,doktor i biolog su bar 80% ali ima i 20% ostalog
kod mene nije stres nego bijes ali ne na Lučija ili Lanu nego lajem na zvijezde,mozda malo smanjujem strah(neopravdan jer znam da nesmiju dirati smrzliće) ali jednostavno je sad takvo stanje duha ...
Nekako se nadam da će ipak biti neko rjesenje i da će moja princeza dobiti brata ili seku a i ako ne opet smo sretni sto imamo nju  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ina33

> ina u pravu si labos ,doktor i biolog su bar 80% ali ima i 20% ostalog
> kod mene nije stres nego bijes ali ne na Lučija ili Lanu nego lajem na zvijezde,mozda malo smanjujem strah(neopravdan jer znam da nesmiju dirati smrzliće) ali jednostavno je sad takvo stanje duha ...
> Nekako se nadam da će ipak biti neko rjesenje i da će moja princeza dobiti brata ili seku a i ako ne opet smo sretni sto imamo nju


Laky, imamo dole i topic pristašica misli negativno - psovka oslobađa  :Smile: . Ma, zezam se, pokušavam malo maknut napetost, meni je uvijek bilo lakše dat outleta bijesu i ljutnji, tuga nije nekako moj medij, kao ni optimizam ako nema dobru podlogu u dobrom labu i mirni IVF uvjeti i dobri jajnici, dostatnim sredstvima itd. itd. Nema veze, svako ima svoju furku u glavi. 

Ono što sam ti htjela reći je da ne mogu tebi uskratit tvoje smrzliće, a pripremu ti može radit neko ko ti je blizu, možda CITO ili što ti je god izvedivo, ako hoćeš i L privat, i A, ako si od opcije čekanje.

A možda se može dogovoriti i FET privat kod L-a, to će se još raspetljavat.

Enivej, svima sretno, stanje na VV-u je već dugo tako da je sve ukazivalo, na žalost, na ovakav kraj... ili intermezzo.

----------


## ina33

> ina u pravu si labos ,doktor i biolog su bar 80% ali ima i 20% ostalog
> kod mene nije stres nego bijes ali ne na Lučija ili Lanu nego lajem na zvijezde,mozda malo smanjujem strah(neopravdan jer znam da nesmiju dirati smrzliće) ali jednostavno je sad takvo stanje duha ...
> Nekako se nadam da će ipak biti neko rjesenje i da će moja princeza dobiti brata ili seku a i ako ne opet smo sretni sto imamo nju


Laky, sve je to OK, ima topic psovka  :Smile: . Nego, tvoj FET sigurno ostaje neupitan, možda se može dogovoriti i FET u L-a, pričekaj da to malo proradi. 

Na žalost, po svemu što možemo pratiti zadnjih godinu dana, ovakav kraj ili intermezzo na VV-u je bio predvidiv...

----------


## ina33

Prespor net, ne znam na kraju što je prošlo što ne, isprike.

----------


## pirica

s novi razvojem situacija na VV-u moja MPO priča s njima završava koliko god mi to bilo teško, ali nemam namjeru trošit svoje dragocijeno vrijeme dok se njima ne raspetlja cijela situacija. _hvala im na svemu šta su učinili za mene, a najviše im hvala na mojoj L_. po seku ili bracu za L krećemo u vinogradsku. svima koji ostajete želim puno sreće.

----------


## draga

> s novi razvojem situacija na VV-u moja MPO priča s njima završava


Za tebe i mnoge. mnoge druge...

Ja bi curama koje nemaju para za prvatnike(i ne zele cekati termin kod dr.A jel bi to moglo potajati) predlozila da se cim prije prikljuce na teme o drugim klinikama i krenu dalje..

----------


## tikica_69

> Ja bi curama koje nemaju para za prvatnike(i ne zele cekati termin kod dr.A jel bi to moglo potajati) predlozila da se cim prije prikljuce na teme o drugim klinikama i krenu dalje..


A dok cekaju (sto ce sigurno potrajati) neka svakodnevno obasipaju naseg premilog ministra mailovima "podrske". Izgleda da to jedino dobije odjeka, bar onako - da se cuje tu i tamo kroz medije i da se tu i tamo sam "po_ere" i ispadne smijesan i neupucen. Znam da nije neka satisfakcija kad vrijeme prolazi, no....
Ja sam se prosli tjedan istresla za narednih mjesec dana, a obuhvatila sam osim klinike VV i rodilista i e-zdravstvo i reformu i jos sijaset toga...i bas mi je sada mrak  :Grin: 
Naravno, od odgovora ni o....

----------


## Gabi

> s novi razvojem situacija na VV-u moja MPO priča s njima završava koliko god mi to bilo teško


X
Pacijentica sam dr. A ali bez Lane to jednostavno nije to. Kao što su cure već napisale, u MPO-u je JAKO bitan i dobar biolog a ne samo liječnik. Još uz ovakav Zakon mislim da je ovo kraj mog MPO u HR, a ne samo na VV. 
Odlazak dr. L je bio samo pitanje vremena. Pričalo se o tome i prije ali nekima je jednostavije staviti ružičaste naočale i hops hops, bit će sve super. E pa nije tako. 
Da se više pacijenata pobunilo protiv ovakvog Zakona, ZAJEDNO S LIJEČNICIMA, možda bi sada pisali o ljepšim stvarima, ali ovako ... 

Bez obzira na uvjete meni je na Vuku bilo ok ... sve dok nije izglasan Zakon o MO ... nakon toga sve je pošlo nizbrdo.

Puno sreće svima

----------


## nana1976

Zvala danas dr.A i naravno ništa do 01.2011 katastrofa ništa mi drugo nepreostaje nego zvati druge. Inaće živjela sam za 10 mj. a sada .......................................... srce mi puca.

----------


## andream

čitam vas i ne mogu vjerovati... ispada kao da sam bila neki mag kad sam se odlučila na Vinogradsku još prije ljeta....

----------


## romanica

danas sam bila gore....sva sretna što ću napokon krenuti u novi postupak...nakon  par minuta čekanja u redu,shvatim kaj se događa...u par minuta izmjenjuju se emocije od tuge,bijesa,nemoći..dr mi je sve objasnio ,zašto ide itd.i ja ću krenuti kod njega privatno sljedeći mjesec...danas je bio službeno moj oproštaj od VV

----------


## Mali Mimi

Izgleda da je najbolje prijaviti se u 2 bolnice istovremeno čisto ako jedna ode k vragu da ljudi imaju alternativu i ne čekaju po godinu dana bezveze, sorry na negativnom razmišljanju ja čak i nisam više aktivni pacijent sa VV, bila sam tamo prije nekih godinu dana na zadnjem postupku no nemogu još uvijek vjerovati da se toliko bitnih stvari promjenilo a da nemaju adekvatne zamjene

----------


## andream

I ja i dalje nastojim opravdati na neki način sadašnju situaciju - poklopile su se dvije bitne stvari, odlazak troje kvalitetnih ljudi iz MPO tima, te spajanje klinike s Merkurom. U sadašnjem vakuum prostoru svi smo ostali bez zraka jer je klinika uživala izvrsne rezultate a sad više kormilara na brodu nema, ne znam je li itko osim dr A na odjelu uopće s VSS-om. Osobno ne volim prazne hodove i makla bih se iz tih stopa bilo gdje drugdje, ali to je ionako u domeni osobnog izbora. Za sve druge koji mogu i imaju volje čekati ne preostaje ništa drugo nego pratiti razvoj situacije ili kako sestra reče zvati jednom mjesečno.
Ne znam jel se moguće prijaviti u dvije bolnice, za sve to trebaju uputnice koje se često teško i dobivaju, a na kraju treba biti iskren i s doktorom što se tiče postupaka i stimuliranja.
I dalje se nekako uvjeravam, iako teško, da je sve ovo samo intermezzo u neka druga i bar jednako dobra vremena bivšeg VV-a (evo morat ćemo mijenjat i naslov jer VV formalno ionako više ne - egzistira).

----------


## vikki

> danas sam bila gore....sva sretna što ću napokon krenuti u novi postupak...nakon  par minuta čekanja u redu,shvatim kaj se događa...u par minuta izmjenjuju se emocije od tuge,bijesa,nemoći..dr mi je sve objasnio ,zašto ide itd.i ja ću krenuti kod njega privatno sljedeći mjesec...danas je bio službeno moj oproštaj od VV


Uh  :Sad:  Iako više nisam planirala ići gore, ovo mi je pretužno...

----------


## sretna35

drage čitam i ne vjerujem, jedva čekam četvrtak kada ću posjetiti svog najdražeg doktora i biologicu pa da i od njih čujem koju riječ...ne mogu zamisliti da ću po bracu ili seku negdje drugdje, ali će to izgleda biti tako...

----------


## jo1974

pozz rodice.evo izvještaj sa vv i dr .l :
pozdravlja sve svoje pacijentice i kaže da mu je jako žao što odlazi trebao je otiči još 1.9 ali ipak je dao šansu barem one koje su mogle iskoristiti,ima problema sa zdravljem i tlakom i prenaporno je a valjda je pogodovalo i sve ovo sa zakonom i spajanjem nije se oko toga jasno iskazao već je rekao da je dosta razapinjati se na dvije strane,ja sam naravno danas došla na dogovor za postupak on je preporučio i rekao svoje mišljenje gdje dalje jer do daljnjega se nerade nikakve postupke a i neče najvjerojatnije do kraja godine nezna se niti ko mu je zamjena i dali je uopče ima ,kaže da i ako dođe zamjena to če biti dosta neiskusna osoba znaći bay bay vv,meni je preporučio dr.baumana na sv.duh i dr.kuna u vinogradskoj,ja sam se odlučila da nastavim kod njega jer sa svojim godinama nemam vremena niti želim biti ičiji pokusni kunić,čim nabavim ljekove krečem u postupak,osobno je rekao da mu je jako žao i da vam prenesem njegove pozdrave,klinika počinje raditi od 4.10 a sve info možete dobit na njegovom starom broju mobitela,eto toliko od mene,ako sam šta zaboravila,oprostite .pitajte ja ču vam odgovoriti.
inače ko je za dogovor a nemisli kod njega na privatno nemora niti iči ako je iz daljnjega,nego neka se sve dogovore preko mobitela,jer nema smisla iči i bespotrebno si samo trošak praviti,jer meni je samo napisao kontrola po dogovoru što možete misliti šta to znači vv je povijest. pozz cure moje selim se na drugu temu  .

----------


## jo1974

andream traži negdje dalje sestre bez problema če ti dati svu dokumentaciju da si isfotokopiraš ja danas pitala,a čekati bolje nemoj još sutra počni nazivati druge bolnice i naručivati se je ovdje još dugo neče se raditi postupke .....nažalos

----------


## Mimek

R.I.P.

baš sam tužna

----------


## maby

Mislim da nitko ne bi trebao zamjeriti  dr. L što je odlučio otići,vjerojatno na bolje (to bi svatko od nas) no trebalo je to nekako postepeno urediti. Obavijestiti pacijentice na vrijeme,dati im mogućnost prelaska kod nekog drugog postepeno...nitko sad ne bi bio tužan da se ne GUBI to dragocjeno VRIJEME.

----------


## ina7

Mišljenja sam da ne treba dizati paniku oko svega ovoga.Treba pričekati neko vrijeme da sve stvari dođu na svoje mjesto. Vjerujem da će svaka od nas pronaći za sebe ono najbolje rješenje.Žao mi je kao i većini što je sve ovako ispalo jer smo trebali za 20-tak dana ići na naš 2.IVF ali će to sada malo pričekati.Nadam se samo da ćemo moći pokupiti svoju dokumentaciju koju ćemo dalje sa sobom nositi.Najbolje mišljenje imam o dr.L. i želim mu puno sreće i puno dobrih rezultata.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Igrom slucaja sam bas sada odlucila napraviti pauzu sa postupcima i odmoriti se inace bih vjerojatno i sama dizala paniku da sam trebala ici u postupak ovih dana ili za mjesec dva i to nakon tko zna koliko cekanja, tako da razumijem ogorcenost i ljutnju svih cura koje su se nasle u toj situaciji.Nazalost odlaskom ne samo Lucingera nego i Lane sa VV otici ce i mnoge stare pacijentice oba doktora i gore nikad vise nece biti isto.Mozda ce jednom sve profunkcionirati ali nikad ovako kako je bilo do sada.Mozda ce opet imati more pacijenata ali nikad ove danasnje i jucerasnje.Nisam mislila da cu ovo ikada napisati ali i ja mislim da je ovo kraj VV kakvog smo poznavali i voljeli bez obzira na sve (ne)uvjete.

----------


## ivkica28

curke ovo je prestrašno..ja sam jedna od sretnica koja je sad u postupku ali kod dr. A. Mada me to nimalo ne tješi jer postoji velika šansa da ču ponovno za par mjeseci s ostalim,curama stajat u redu. 
Imam pitanje Gonal F se daje u ruku pod kožu. imali kakve razlike ako sam ga primila u mišić ( ruke ). bila sam jutros na hitnoj u Vg i mislim da mi je sestra dala u mišić( Užasno su nervozne i pospane kad dođem sa injekcijama tako da vjerojatno nije obračala pozornost da se taj lijek daje pokožno)

----------


## Kadauna

Ajoj Ivkica, mislim da ti to nije strašno ali gonal treba ne intramuskularno nego subkutano, zato ja volim da mi se daje i dajemo sami sebi (MM i ja) u trbuh, tad nemaš greške jer ja tamo NEMAM mišića :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

SRETNO!

----------


## ivkica28

ali uglavnom misliš da nije strašno..odnosno doza koja mi je propisana je na ovaj ili onaj način utjecala na rast mojih folikula,?

----------


## BHany

pozdrav VV-u 'as we know it'  :Sad: 

žao mi je moje matične klinike u kojoj sam još kod dr.Jukića ostvarila trudnoću, na kojoj sam kod dr.L. nastavila borbu za drugo dijete, na kojoj sam bila skoro 10 godina...ali s koje sam, ako uopće odlučim nastaviti, i tako odlučila otići proljetos nakon što sam u dva prethodna postupka potvrdila i vidjela da je to sve otišlo kvragu, da se sistem na VV-u raspada, da se radi daleko ispod nivoa nekad najbolje klinike, da je dr.L. stao uz...
i na kraju krajeva, da sam kroz tih nekoliko postupaka potvrdila da ja s našom dijagnozom i godinama po novom zakonu nemam što tražiti u hrvatskoj, usprkos poslovičnom optimizmu dr.L.


zato ako ikada (u dogledno vrijeme dok sam još u reproduktivnoj dobi) uspijem sakupiti novce) idem isključivo van...


a VV-ovkama, posebno 'starim'...
VV-u, sestrama i ekipi iz laba
dakle, najljepši pozdrav i zahvala od srca...uvijek sam se osjećala ugodno i kao kod kuće



topic ostaje dok se ne ugasi... :Sad:

----------


## 2hope

Ja također tužna srca čitam ovo sve, iako je stvarno sve vodilo k tome
Kod dr. L sam bila od 2005, hodočastila na vv, čekala strpljivo od 7-3, udisala svu onu pozitivnu energiju, ostvarila trudnoću...
moja i MM je odluka, želja donošenjem novog zakona ići van, ...

najljepši pozdrav i zahvala, d. L, Lani i sestrama

----------


## molu

Baš sam  :Crying or Very sad: 

2 godine sam na vv-u. Iako nisam uspjela hvala od  :Heart:  dr. L, biologici, svim sestrama i svima u labosu

----------


## ksena28

mene u cijeloj ovoj drami zanima radi li dr A postupke sad?

----------


## Kadauna

da i pitanje je s kojim biologom do kraja godine, zato cure koje ste gore trenutno, pa i *Ivkica* pls updejtirajte nas s friškim informacijama.

----------


## Kadauna

> ali uglavnom misliš da nije strašno..odnosno doza koja mi je propisana je na ovaj ili onaj način utjecala na rast mojih folikula,?



ne brini, ovo je ok, ali za ubuduće pls subkutano ako se tako traži. 

i *Ivkica*, nemoj nas zaboraviti obavijestiti o novitetima na VV-u

----------


## nevena

Danas su dvije cure imale punkciju kod dr. A, to sam vidjela a kako je dalje sa dogovaranjem postupaka neznam. Iako cure dolaze kod dr. A na dogovor.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sto se napravi do 01.10.2010.g. to je to nazalost.

----------


## Kadauna

> Sto se napravi do 01.10.2010.g. to je to nazalost.



to je to za Lučingerove pacijentice ili i za Alebićeve? ne kužim!?

----------


## nataša

> to je to za Lučingerove pacijentice ili i za Alebićeve? ne kužim!?


i za jedne i za druge, nema postupaka od 01.10. pa do daljnjega..provjerena informacija!

----------


## Kadauna

> i za jedne i za druge, nema postupaka od 01.10. pa do daljnjega..provjerena informacija!


*Hvala Vam ministre Milinoviću* što u nekada najfrekventnijoj, najuspješnijoj MPO-klinici do daljnjega i ali i kroz 9.mjesec samo sporadično NEMA postupaka.................


Ovo je zavrijedilo svakako pismo upućeno ministarstvu, to ću danas svakako napraviti.

----------


## vikki

> *Hvala Vam ministre Milinoviću* što u nekada najfrekventnijoj, najuspješnijoj MPO-klinici do daljnjega i ali i kroz 9.mjesec samo sporadično NEMA postupaka.................
> 
> 
> Ovo je zavrijedilo svakako pismo upućeno ministarstvu, to ću danas svakako napraviti.


Znaš da će on uvjeriti medije i naciju da postupaka ima  :Rolling Eyes:  Već je uvježban.

----------


## TrudyC

Evo da i ja malo pridonesem općoj (ne)informiranosti foruma - čula sam se s dr. L. i najvažnija stvar za cure koje ostaju na VV je da se Odjel kao takav nigdje ne seli, s Merkura će povući jednog ili dva ginekologa (spominjao je imena, ali meni nisu ništa značila) u dogledno vrijeme...za biologicu nisam ni pitala jer se bojim da novog biologa nigdje neće naći...On počinje ful privatno raditi od 4. 10. kad mu se na mobitel mogu javiti sve koje to žele i mogu platiti. Bio je prilično hladan, moram priznati...valjda bi svi trebali prihvatiti filozofiju "šta je tu je"...cure koje nemate vremena javite se što prije u druge Klinike dok i one nisu zatvorile vrata!!!

----------


## TrudyC

> *Hvala Vam ministre Milinoviću* što u nekada najfrekventnijoj, najuspješnijoj MPO-klinici do daljnjega i ali i kroz 9.mjesec samo sporadično NEMA postupaka.................
> 
> 
> Ovo je zavrijedilo svakako pismo upućeno ministarstvu, to ću danas svakako napraviti.


Milinović zna od petka - ja sam zvala njegovu glasnogovornicu i obavijestila je!  Kao što vidiš iz svega priloženog - baš ga briga

----------


## nana1976

> to je to za Lučingerove pacijentice ili i za Alebićeve? ne kužim!?


Ni zakoga nema postupaka. Ja zvala jućer dr.A i rekao mi je da zovem iza nove godine da li će tada biti, za sada ništa, nažalost. Kada je to reka meni srce da nije puklo jer sam se pripremala za 10 mj.

----------


## ana-

Nemogu vjerovati da se ovo događa  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
Mi se od 2004.vodimo na VV još dok je radio dr.Jukić poslije prešli dr.L. i uspio je sa cijelim timom ostvariti naš san dobili dva prekrasna  :Saint: .

Hvala vam dr L. cijelom ostalom timu od  :Heart:  na tome.

Želja nam je na godinu po smrzliče,ali sad moramo vidjeti kako če to na kraju ići dalje.

Svima želim da im se ispuni največi san  :Kiss:

----------


## beba38

Budimo realni , jedine koji su uz nas to su bile sestre ,i ja se jedino njima zahvaljujem , a dr. i ostali mislim na bilologa  gledali su svoje d***,
inače onaj tko je dolazio u proteklih godinu i pol mogao se uvjeriti da već od tada neštima koješta , sve je bilo traljavo i nepotpuno , a dr . po meni je licemjeran , zna on točno koliko ima pacijentica , bar nas je sve mogao obavjestiti puno ranije , otkaz se ne daje preko noći , pogotovo dr. za kojeg smo mislile da je drugačiji od ostalih , ali nije , prodavao nam je maglu  ,a sa druge strane se ministru uvlačio, to je hrvatska i njezini droktori , to je stvarnost,samo se sjetite one konferencije za novinare o novom zakonu kada mu je sjedio sa desne strane , a nama pričao drugu priču,  zato drage moje da imam novaca na bacanje i bez obzira što sam kod njega jako dugo , ne bih mu  više otišla ni u njegovu privatnu kliniku  ,odlučite se za druge bolnice ,ili van u Sloveniju  , barem ću ja tako ...
Ovim postom nisam imala namjeru nikoga uvrijediti , samo sam iznjela svoje razmišljanje i neke stvari koje odavno znam , a znam da i vi to znate .

----------


## ksena28

beba38 ja te samo mogu potpisati

----------


## loki

Naravno da svatko ima pravo iznjeti svoje mišljenje pa to je i osnova demokracije ( bar bi trebala biti).
Godinama je dr  L sa cijelim  timom bio tamo za nas svaku subotu, svaki praznik i svaki blagdan dok smo mi to trebali i za to vrijeme nije bio sa svojom obitelji,  nikakvi novci ne mogu to nadoknaditi.
Osnovna plaća liječnika je 8.000k, a  nedavno mi je vodoinstalater za 5 dana odnio 6000k, žalosno.Tako da ga ja potpuno razumijem i hvala im za svu skrb koju su pružili svojim pacijenticama uključujući i mene.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sve curke koje imaju svoje smrzlice na VV mogu ih kod dr. Lucingera odmrznuti ako to zele.

----------


## acitam

> Naravno da svatko ima pravo iznjeti svoje mišljenje pa to je i osnova demokracije ( bar bi trebala biti).
> Godinama je dr  L sa cijelim  timom bio tamo za nas svaku subotu, svaki praznik i svaki blagdan dok smo mi to trebali i za to vrijeme nije bio sa svojom obitelji,  nikakvi novci ne mogu to nadoknaditi.
> Osnovna plaća liječnika je 8.000k, a  nedavno mi je vodoinstalater za 5 dana odnio 6000k, žalosno.Tako da ga ja potpuno razumijem i hvala im za svu skrb koju su pružili svojim pacijenticama uključujući i mene.


x

----------


## Kadauna

Ja danas ili ovih dana očito ne razumijem više ni svoj jezik..........  :Smile: ) 

Kako to Ruzice mislis da se moze doci kod dr. Lucingera po smrzlice? Privatno se moze doci? Uz placanje? Sele te smrzlice u privatnu kliniku ili sam ja to krivo shvatila?

----------


## beba38

Draga moja loki  puno toga ja znam , i nisam nimalo iznenađena sa ovim svim,jer je tako u cijeloj našoj  Hrvatskoj, ali njemu je svaka subota plačena , a  godišnjeg je imao dva mjeseca po ljeti , mjesec dana  u 1mj. ,nešto u proljeće , tako kada se sve to zbroji  bez brige bilo mu je dobro nije bio pačenik , mi smo pačenici , i dokle god mi takve ljude žalili i suosječali se s njima i njihovim poslom biti će nam ovako kao i dosada  , biti će  jadno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Iskreno i po drugim bolnicama doktori koji su u MPO vodama rade i petkom i svetkom i svaku nedjelju za razliku od VV, mislim to je takav posao za to su učili i znali su da će morati podnjeti određene žrtve. Doktori su ljudi a ne bogovi i imaju isto kao i svi mi svoje mane, slabosti i ostali i ne osjećam kao da su zaslužili naše hvalospjeve ali niti da budemo prestogi jer kao što rekoh i oni su samo ljudi.

----------


## acitam

I samo da nadodam - nakon 6 godina neuspješnoj liječenja i vjerovanja dr L, ne mogu tek tako promijeniti mišljenje o njemu. Uvijek je bio susretljiv, dostupan na mobitelu u svako doba dana, trudio se beskrajno i zar sada čovjek nema pravo raditi kako hoće i gdje hoće? I ja sam se danas čula s njim, i ne bi rekla da je bio hladan, već prije nekako žalostan i zabrinut. Nije ni njemu lako, a da nam je mogao prije reći, možda i je, ali to je njegov izbor, kao i sada naš da odlučimo gdje ćemo dalje. Ja mu jednostavno ne mogu zamjeriti, iako nisam u pozitivnoj situaciji, nije mi lako. Još uvijek nisam uspjela ostvariti svoj san, i zato i dalje razmišljam da ostanem kod njega jer on najbolje pozna moju situaciju. I ako nikada ne uspijem, znati ću da je čovjek dao sve od sebe. A ako ipak uspijem, vjerujem da će se iskreno veseliti sa mnom. I zato doktore, ako ovo čitate, hvala na svemu. I da ne zaboravim, hvala i magistri i cijelom timu, i svima želim da pronađu svoj mir i zadovoljstvo u daljnjem radu.

----------


## ksena28

> Ja danas ili ovih dana očito ne razumijem više ni svoj jezik.......... ) 
> 
> Kako to Ruzice mislis da se moze doci kod dr. Lucingera po smrzlice? Privatno se moze doci? Uz placanje? Sele te smrzlice u privatnu kliniku ili sam ja to krivo shvatila?


e i mene to zanima??? koliko će se ta "selidba" smrzlića naplaćivati? joj Luči Luči...

Ružice, ti imaš ili neki dobar izvor gore ili si postala glasnogovornica dr L...

----------


## ksena28

ajme, ja za ove izljevi ljubavi prema liječniku *KOJI SE OD DONOŠENJA ZAKON NIJE OGLASIO SVE DOK GA NIJE PODUPRO* nemam želudac

----------


## mare41

OT: Razumijem žalost za klinikom i doktorom, samo se želim uključiti zbog nekih dezinformacija-nije početna plaća specijaliste 8000 kn nego nešto više, i da, rad vikendom je plaćen. Nisu ginekolozi jedini koji rade vikendom, niti u zdravstvu, niti u brojnim drugim službama, niti je on jedini MPO dr koji je stalno dostupan svojim pacijenticama, niti će biti jedini privatni MPO dr. S druge strane, oon što znam- i MB i Ljubljana i Prag rade vikendima i stalno su dostupni i susretljivi i ljubazni.

----------


## nataša

> ajme, ja za ove izljevi ljubavi prema liječniku *KOJI SE OD DONOŠENJA ZAKON NIJE OGLASIO SVE DOK GA NIJE PODUPRO* nemam želudac


x

----------


## maya3

taj je doktor bio uvijek dostupan za nas, tješio bi nas kad bi doživjele neuspjeh... radovao se s nam kad bi doživjele uspjeh... tjerao nas da dignemo glavu gore kad bi izgubile snagu za dalje.... stoga nemoj pisati takve stvari...

----------


## loki

Nisu to nikakve provale ljubavi prema dr. L nego samo ono osnovno poštovanje. Mene ne smeta što netko drugačije misli, ja sam samo zahvalna za ono što mi je tamo pruženo. Probala sam i ljubaznost U MB samo me je ona poprilično koštala i još je bilo neuspješno.
Ako ovo dr.L  čita s guštom će otići sa VV (biti će mu lakše jel će shvatiti kakvo mišljenje imaju neki o njemu), pustite čovjeka s mirom nitko nikoga ne tjera da mu dolazi privatno. Ionako ga se vodstvo  VV želi riješiti jer je radi nas probijao sve limite bolnice i stalno su ga prozivali radi prekobrojnih postupaka doslovno su mu radi nas sjedili za vratom.

----------


## aenea

Ali zar samo jer je netko ljubazan prema nama treba izgubiti svaku kritičnost? 
Meni je više stvarno pun kufer zakulisnih igara i idealiziranja mpoovaca u Hrvata..Ne, nemojte ništa protiv njega, on je prema meni bio baš ljubazan. Ne, nemojte ništa protiv ovoga, on dolazi i vikendom. Nemojte ništa protiv onoga, mene je uzeo u postupak ranije. Uostalom, ako je bio okej prema tebi, ne mora značiti da svi imaju super iskustvo sa njime. Ok, svi se mi na neki način vežemo za svoje liječnike, ali ajmo malo razuma..
Ne volem svete krave i točka.

----------


## aenea

Ne razumijem - zašto bi bilo dozvoljeno pisati samo pozitivna iskustva?

----------


## ksena28

Nije to poštovanje, nego ulagivanje, servilnost! Ajmo bit ok prema čovjeku, jer odlazi. Oprosti, ali ja sumnjam da su cure koje dr L već mjesecima uvjerava da će doći na red u 10. mj, i k tome to im potvrdi prije tjedan dva, njemu ZAHVALNE. Na čemu točno one trebaju bit zahvalne? Na ljubaznosti?!

Ajde žene unesite malo kritičnosti u svoje živote!

----------


## acitam

> Ne razumijem - zašto bi bilo dozvoljeno pisati samo pozitivna iskustva?


Upravo smo zato ovdje - da iznosimo svoja mišljenja - bilo pozitivna bilo negativna - i u tome ne vidim ništa loše. Bitno je samo da nikoga ne vrijeđamo - barem ja to tako mislim. A da smo sve mogle zajedno više učiniti kada je za to bilo vrijeme - mogle smo. Ja prva nisam bila 100% angažirana. Priznajem, i sada mi je žao. A da li bi što postigle, to nećemo saznati.

----------


## Ela28

> i za jedne i za druge, nema postupaka od 01.10. pa do daljnjega..provjerena informacija!


Ma daj zašto je onda A mene naručio 27.9.na pregled i pripremu za postupak  :Sad:

----------


## loki

Malo više tolerancije prema onima koji ne misle kao Vi. Mene ne smeta što pišete negativno.
 Pa ako je dr. loš, nikakav, onda one koje tako misle trebaju biti sretne da odlazi i ne treba biti gorčine. Nije lako, zapravo je i točno rečeno nije nikako moguče takvog dr zamjeniti, ma što si neke mislile :Kiss:  u zato se zaustavlja rad na VV-

----------


## nataša

> Ma daj zašto je onda A mene naručio 27.9.na pregled i pripremu za postupak


 i mene je naručio 30.9. pa mi sestra, kad sam nazvala isfrustrirana zbog svih ovih navoda na forumuu,  rekla da ne moram dolazit :Sad:

----------


## Dodirko

Čovijek je otišao u privatnike jer mu tamo nije bilo dobro i jer si može stvoriti bolje uvijete i vjerojatno veću plaću. 
Halo!!! Tko ne bi od vas to napravio da može?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Niti sam glasnogovornica dr. Lucingera niti imam neke izvore gore.Telefonski sam razgovarala s doktorom i pitala nekoliko stvari koje su me zanimale izmedju ostalog i za smrzlice (radi svojih prijateljica). Tocno je onako kako sam i napisala, one *koje to zele* mogu svoje embrije odmrznuti kod Lucingera privatno.Nitko nista ne seli nigdje sa VV.Nadam se da je sad malo jasnije, a to sto unatoc ogorcenosti zbog situacije na VV ne pljujem po nikome, sorry.Nije mi to nivo.

----------


## azrijelka36

> Zvala danas dr.A i naravno ništa do 01.2011 katastrofa ništa mi drugo nepreostaje nego zvati druge. Inaće živjela sam za 10 mj. a sada .......................................... srce mi puca.



 potpisujem!  :Sad:

----------


## azrijelka36

bili smo 14.09 kod dr. L i dogovorili po prvi put AIH za početak 10.mj.dobili smo i recept za klomifene.
a šta sad?
nazvat ću ga privatno na mob i vidjeti s njim koliko košta postupak kod njega.
trenutno ssmo u financ. stiski..tako da vidjet ćemo koliki će to biti iznos...

na kraju će doći na to da će se pružiti prilika za djecu samo onima s puno para...

----------


## tikica_69

> Nije to poštovanje, nego ulagivanje, servilnost! Ajmo bit ok prema čovjeku, jer odlazi. Oprosti, ali ja sumnjam da su cure koje dr L već mjesecima uvjerava da će doći na red u 10. mj, i k tome to im potvrdi prije tjedan dva, njemu ZAHVALNE. Na čemu točno one trebaju bit zahvalne? Na ljubaznosti?!
> 
> Ajde žene unesite malo kritičnosti u svoje živote!


Ja sam jedna od takvih koja je cekala svoj postupak prvo u rujnu, pa u listopadu, pa ga eto nije docekala.
Takodjer sam poprilicno sigurna da me vecina smatra jako kriticnom osobom.
Da li trebam biti zahvalna? Pa, mislim da trebam jer u dva postupka koliko sam ih imala na VV, dr. Lucinger je bio ljubazan, strucan i bez obzira na pritisak i guzvu, strpljiv i nikad nisam izasla iz njegove ordinacije da nisam dobila odgovor na sva svoja pitanja. Dakle, nemam primjedbi na njegov rad bez obzira sto postupci nisu urodili pozitivnom betom jer on nije jedini koji utice na to.
Kad se sjetim onih redova, zena koje sretno istrcavaju iz labosa jer su im rekli da ima stanica, pa onih koje su docekale da se stanice oplode, pa onih mama koje su mu dosle pokazati djecicu iz njegove "radionice"...i tako godinama, mislim da sve mi moramo na tome biti zahvalne, pa cak i na suzama jer je zaista vrhunski lijecnik. Ne samo po rijecima pacijenata vec i njegovih kolega. Jasno mi je da ce uvijek biti onih koji ne misle tako, no jasno mi je i da su u velikoj manjini.
Razumijem ljutnju, ogorcenost, kriticnost i sve ostalo. No, ako ipak pokusamo biti objektivni, taj covjek je tamo zaista radio bez pauze, petkom i svetkom i bez obzira sto tako rade i policija, smetlari, sestre i ini djelatnici, on nikada nije bio bijesan, nikada nije pogrijesio da bi nekoga uskratio za organ ili nedaj Boze zivot, cime se ne mogu bas svi ginekolozi pohvaliti. Dakle, zaista je svim srcem bio prisutan uz pacijenta.
A sto se tice ovog dijela da je otisao navrat, nanos....da li bi vi da recimo radite na salteru banke i svaki dan vam je sve teze i teze obradivati 100 stranaka, pa pocinjete osjecati da vam je zdravlje ugrizeno, da vise niste smireni, da vas tolika kolicina posla i razni zahtjevi stranaka pocne izuzetno opterecivati - da li bi otisle na bolje radno mjesto koje vam se mjesecma smijesi i ceka ili bi riskirali da ugrozite banku ili stranku ostetivsi je za neki iznos jer niste bili koncentrirani ili spremni pokazati svoje slabosti. Svi mi imamo svoj prag i svoju cijenu i sasvim je bespotrebno raspravljati jel moj prag tu iza coska a neciji jos kilometrima daleko.
no svako koristi priliku na svoj nacin i zasto zamjerati jednom a drugome ne?!
Mislim, to je danas sasvim obicna slika u Hrvata, no nismo bas revni kad treba nekog jajcem zviznuti pred Saborom u glavu da shvati da ga vidimo, da nismo bas toliko slijepi.
U svakom slucaju dr. Lucingeru zelim puno uspjeha u radu, a svim njegovim pacijenticama da nadju jos boljeg lijecnika.

----------


## Gabi

> Pa ako je dr. loš, nikakav, onda one koje tako misle trebaju biti sretne da odlazi i ne treba biti gorčine. Nije lako, zapravo je i točno rečeno nije nikako moguče takvog dr zamjeniti, ma što si neke mislile u zato se zaustavlja rad na VV-


Rad na VV se zaustavlja zato jer odlazi Lana. A da je s L. strane fer što nije rekao svojim pacijenticama istinu - NIJE!!!

----------


## philipa

Čovjek ide tamo gdje mu je bolje,i zašto ne?.Jedino je mogao biti fer prema nama i reći to ranije kako bi imale vremena za pronaći druge klinike,a svakako je nonsens da je naručivao pacijentice za postupak u 10 mj i onda  rekao puj pik ne važi...Nije fer..

----------


## loki

Postupci u MB se skupo plačaju pa su se upravo sada za vanjske odgađali, pa žene u Mariboru nisu ne do samog postupka znale da li idu ili ne već su neke i počele terapiju i futrale se dalje da produže cikluse i to su postupci od nekoliko tisuća eura, toliko o fer ili ne fer. A što mi znamo što se tamo događa, jesu li mu probali naći zamjenu već ranije ili im je  drago da MPO na VV propada, ponovo napominjem da je limit  same bolnice bio upitan radi prekomjernog rada prvenstveno dr. L.

----------


## ksena28

*Ružo* peace  :Kiss:  nisam mislila ništa loše, mada kužim da je tako zazvučalo... *sorry!*

a što se ove rasprave tiče, o novcima i tko ih je primio i nudio neću, jer to nisam ni radila, niti mi je išta slično "suptilno" ikada sugerirano.

loki, s tobom neću više raspravljat, jer da je unazad godinu i pol na forumu vladalo raspoloženje koje ti "nudiš" nikad se ne bi izrodila Građanska inicijativa MPO pacijenata, na čiju stranu dr L nikad nije javno stao.

----------


## Ljufi

U Sloveniji je bio u pitanju štrajk medicinskog osoblja koji je okrznuo kako vanjske, tako i njihove domaće pacijente. Što se događa u samom VV i zašto dr. L odlazi to ne bi trebala biti briga pacijenata kada bi sustav funcionirao. O kakvoj se kvaliteti sustava radi govori i ovaj primjer kada odlaskom jednog liječnika i jednog biologa kompletan centar prestaje s radom. Ali tu se opet vraćamo na ministra Milinovića i njegove "fantastične" sposobnosti da sve čega se primi završi katastrofom, kako za medicinsko osoblja, tako i po nas pacijente. Ovo je samo mali dio njegove tzv. reforme zdravstva i projekta spajanja bolnica u Zagrebu. 
A što se tiče limita bolnica, to opet ne bi trebala biti stvar nas pacijenata. Nama svima od plaća odvaju za zdravstveno osiguranje i kada je u pitanju zdravlje moje obitelji i mene samoga, ne interesiraju me nikakvi limiti jer smo tu uslugu već unaprijed platili.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja sam nakon sto sam procitala ovdje info da dr.Lucinger odlazi, mu posala sms jer sam htjela to cuti i od njega, nisam mogla vjerovati.Nije mi odgovorio dva dana ali me zato u nedjelju prije podne nazvao da mi sve sam kaze.Rekao je da odlazi iskljucivo iz privatnih razloga jer mu je zdravlje naruseno i jer je zavrsio u bolnici radi visokog tlaka, bas kako vam je i Jo1974 napisala.Tada mi je rekao da i magistrica odlazi s njim 01.10. sto me dodatno sokiralo.Ja mu ne mogu zamjeriti ni zbog cega, prema meni je bio covjek od mog prvog dana na VV.

Dosla sam kao pacijentica s druge klinike sa 4 neuspjesna IVF-a iza sebe.Na postupak nisam dugo cekala jer sam imala sve potrebne nalaze a i dosta godina.Zadnjih par klomifenskih postupaka smo znali jednostavno dogovoriti telefonski tako da sam jos i par putovanja u ZG usparala.Ja bih ga nazvala on bi pitao koji je dc, kada pocinjem s klom. i kada se vidimo gore tako da sam u tim postupcima imala 3-4 putovanja umjesto 13-14 kao u stimuliranom.Sve cure s VV jako dobro znaju tko gore prvi dolazi a zadnji odlazi i kao sto rece Tikica nikada nije pokazivao ni umor ni nervozu i sl. svojim pacijenticama, naprotiv imao je strpljenja saslusati sve sto sam imala reci i pitati.
O tome da je MPO lijecnik br.1 u RH bas kao sto je i Lana biologica br.1 ne treba ni govoriti, i ja sam to do sada cula iz usta mnogih i lijecnika i pacijenata.Upravo ta njihova strucnost je u cijeloj ovoj prici ja mislim i najvaznija.Mozete ga osudjivati zbog cega god hocete ali to im ne mozete osporiti.

Trenutno se osjecam nekako izgubljeno, ni sama jos ne znam na koju stranu bih se okrenula, nedostajat ce mi cijela ekipa i atmosfera iz "dnevnog boravka",(sve cure koje sam gore upoznala pamtit cu dok zivim) nase vrijedne sestre a posebno dr.Lucinger.Nadam se da cu uspjeti namaknuti sredstva za bar jedan pokusaj kod njega privatno jer se trenutno tesko mogu vidjeti bilo gdje drugdje. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

Slažem se s Ljufi u svemu, osim u tome što se meni čini da bi zdravstvo malo prodisalo kad bi se dio usluga naplaćivao malo više, na način da nam bude svima bolje koji bilo radimo u, bilo koristimo državno zdravstvo, a ne da od nečeg što je kao fol besplatno, imaš toliko da moraš sve plaćat vani.

----------


## vikki

> O kakvoj se kvaliteti sustava radi govori i ovaj primjer kada odlaskom jednog liječnika i jednog biologa kompletan centar prestaje s radom. Ali tu se opet vraćamo na ministra Milinovića i njegove "fantastične" sposobnosti da sve čega se primi završi katastrofom, kako za medicinsko osoblja, tako i po nas pacijente. Ovo je samo mali dio njegove tzv. reforme zdravstva i projekta spajanja bolnica u Zagrebu.


Debelo potpisujem! Tikicu također. 

Zamjeram doktorima s VV-a što se nisu više angažirali protiv zakona (dok je sestra s VV-a bila na jednome od prosvjeda protiv novoga zakona i angažirano pratila što se događa!), ali malo manje nego ostalima koji su bili izravno pitani i imali su veći utjecaj. Isto tako, napuštanje pacijenata (što je stvarno koma, i ne znam što bih na mjestu nekoga tko je imao zakazan postupak najesen) mi znače puno manje nego susretljivost s obzirom na godine i dijagnozu, kao i činjenica da je popratio sve moje trudnoće i spontane iako nisu bile iz postupaka. Žao mi je što se gasi najuspješniji IVF centar u nas, i to na ovakav način (no to su neke struje priželjkivale, i evo, isplatilo im se biti uz bok vladajućima), žao mi je zbog pacijenata (vjerujem da bi mnogi odustali da nisu bili baš gore, ja prva, i sada kad trebam krenuti drugdje, mislim da ću završiti s postupcima jednako kao sam VV), žao mi je što ostaju bez doktora koji je bio među rijetkima u državnoj bolnici s kojim se moglo razgovarati i koji se pacijentu posvećivao kao da mu je privatni (pokušajte u Petrovoj razglabati s doktorima o stimulaciji i nećkati se ne bih ovo, bih ono), no drago mi je da je doktor sebi stvorio bolje uvjete. 
Ja sam se gore dobro osjećala (bez obzira na gužve i sl. negativne strane hodočašćenja po Vuku), a nije me koštalo ništa osim vlastite dobre volje da se s uputnicom popnem na 2. kat, žao mi je što pacijenti koji još nisu uspjeli to neće moći i što se _ad hoc_ moraju snalaziti po drugim državnim klinikama, odnosno keširati tromjesečnu prosječnu plaću za upitne rezultate.

----------


## BHany

ajme, ajme  :Nope: 

slobodni ste raspravljati i iznositi svoje mišljenje, ali optužbe i informacije o trećim osobama koje mogu imati ozbiljne posljedice i za vas i za tu treću osobu...


ako bilo što i bilo gdje postoji što je zakonski upitno, to nije tema za pisanje po forumu, već nešto što se rješava pravnim putem ako za to ima osnova...

brišem

----------


## ina33

VV je nekad bio najuspješnija klinika u Hrvatskoj, od državnih, i jedina koja je radila sve što bi moderan IVF trebao moći ponuditi(zamrzavanje). Sad više nemamo niti modernog IVF-a, ni na VV-u, ni uopće, i za to će mi biti žao, kao i za to da se masa hrvatskih IVF turista poput vodnog vala prelijeva i po drugim državama i tamo radi "nered" i gužvanje. Za prosperitet IVF-a najbolji su najstabilniji uvjeti, to su okolnosti u kojima dobar MPO cvate, a sad imamo kaos, upravo obrnuto onome što je proklamirani cilj Zakona. 

Potpisat ću tikicu - želim ekipi s VV-a, onoj koja ostaje i onoj koja je otišla, uspjeha u radu, ali prvenstveno želim svim pacijentima koji su mu gravitirali sreće u postupcima, ma gdje se odvijali, ako nastavak MPO-a bude njihova odluka.

----------


## ina7

> Niti sam glasnogovornica dr. Lucingera niti imam neke izvore gore.Telefonski sam razgovarala s doktorom i pitala nekoliko stvari koje su me zanimale izmedju ostalog i za smrzlice (radi svojih prijateljica). Tocno je onako kako sam i napisala, one *koje to zele* mogu svoje embrije odmrznuti kod Lucingera privatno.Nitko nista ne seli nigdje sa VV.Nadam se da je sad malo jasnije, a to sto unatoc ogorcenosti zbog situacije na VV ne pljujem po nikome, sorry.Nije mi to nivo.




Svaka čast. Istoga sam mišljenja!

----------


## ina7

> Ja sam jedna od takvih koja je cekala svoj postupak prvo u rujnu, pa u listopadu, pa ga eto nije docekala.
> Takodjer sam poprilicno sigurna da me vecina smatra jako kriticnom osobom.
> Da li trebam biti zahvalna? Pa, mislim da trebam jer u dva postupka koliko sam ih imala na VV, dr. Lucinger je bio ljubazan, strucan i bez obzira na pritisak i guzvu, strpljiv i nikad nisam izasla iz njegove ordinacije da nisam dobila odgovor na sva svoja pitanja. Dakle, nemam primjedbi na njegov rad bez obzira sto postupci nisu urodili pozitivnom betom jer on nije jedini koji utice na to.
> Kad se sjetim onih redova, zena koje sretno istrcavaju iz labosa jer su im rekli da ima stanica, pa onih koje su docekale da se stanice oplode, pa onih mama koje su mu dosle pokazati djecicu iz njegove "radionice"...i tako godinama, mislim da sve mi moramo na tome biti zahvalne, pa cak i na suzama jer je zaista vrhunski lijecnik. Ne samo po rijecima pacijenata vec i njegovih kolega. Jasno mi je da ce uvijek biti onih koji ne misle tako, no jasno mi je i da su u velikoj manjini.
> Razumijem ljutnju, ogorcenost, kriticnost i sve ostalo. No, ako ipak pokusamo biti objektivni, taj covjek je tamo zaista radio bez pauze, petkom i svetkom i bez obzira sto tako rade i policija, smetlari, sestre i ini djelatnici, on nikada nije bio bijesan, nikada nije pogrijesio da bi nekoga uskratio za organ ili nedaj Boze zivot, cime se ne mogu bas svi ginekolozi pohvaliti. Dakle, zaista je svim srcem bio prisutan uz pacijenta.
> A sto se tice ovog dijela da je otisao navrat, nanos....da li bi vi da recimo radite na salteru banke i svaki dan vam je sve teze i teze obradivati 100 stranaka, pa pocinjete osjecati da vam je zdravlje ugrizeno, da vise niste smireni, da vas tolika kolicina posla i razni zahtjevi stranaka pocne izuzetno opterecivati - da li bi otisle na bolje radno mjesto koje vam se mjesecma smijesi i ceka ili bi riskirali da ugrozite banku ili stranku ostetivsi je za neki iznos jer niste bili koncentrirani ili spremni pokazati svoje slabosti. Svi mi imamo svoj prag i svoju cijenu i sasvim je bespotrebno raspravljati jel moj prag tu iza coska a neciji jos kilometrima daleko.
> no svako koristi priliku na svoj nacin i zasto zamjerati jednom a drugome ne?!
> Mislim, to je danas sasvim obicna slika u Hrvata, no nismo bas revni kad treba nekog jajcem zviznuti pred Saborom u glavu da shvati da ga vidimo, da nismo bas toliko slijepi.
> U svakom slucaju dr. Lucingeru zelim puno uspjeha u radu, a svim njegovim pacijenticama da nadju jos boljeg lijecnika.


Potpisujem....

----------


## ina7

Drage moje ogorčene, za sve ipak treba tražiti drugdje krivca- u ministarstvu - "našeg dragog" ministra!!! Tako je sve počelo!!!!! Dr. L je najbolji i tu nema što da se doda! Izbor je veliki - i svatko za sebe može pronaći alternativu!!! Kao i sebi želim puno sreće u daljnjim pokušajima za ono zbog čega se borimo. Bez obzira na sve mislim da je jako ružno negativno pisati o dr. L jer kolikogod bile sada tužne i neznamo što ćemo dalje svima nama koje smo bile barem jedanput kod njega znamo kako radi i koliko znači u takvim postupcima imati tako nekog dr. Vi koje ga kritizirate - razmislite malo kakvi su vam drugi dr.koji vas liječe i kod kojih idete - ovakvi kakav je nama bio dr. L i kako se ponašao prema nama u situacijama u kakvima smo bile ,mislim da ne postoji.

----------


## jo1974

u potpunosti te potpisujem tikice 100% si ovo super napisala i tako je ja sam u dve godine odradila samo jedan postupak trebala sam sljedeči u 6 mjesecu kongres nije to dopustio pa dogovor u 9 mjesecu nažalost okolnosti nisu mi bile baš naklonjene ,na burzi rada smo i ja i mm svim snagam ču se potruditi nekako doči do novca i opet kod svog drago lječnika na postupak .
SRETNO DR.LUČINGER I IMAJTE JOŠ PUNO PUNKCIJA I JOŠ VIŠE BEBICA  ,sretno i svim ostalim rodicama i neka malo razmislimo šta kažemo da kasnije nebismo to požalile , :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

> ajme, ajme 
> 
> slobodni ste raspravljati i iznositi svoje mišljenje, ali optužbe i informacije o trećim osobama koje mogu imati ozbiljne posljedice i za vas i za tu treću osobu...
> 
> 
> ako bilo što i bilo gdje postoji što je zakonski upitno, to nije tema za pisanje po forumu, već nešto što se rješava pravnim putem ako za to ima osnova...


potpisujem

znam da ste ljute,razočarane,uplašene....no molim vas da poštujete pravila foruma
nikada nisam bila L. pacijentica,no o njemu sam uvijek čula samo najbolje;da je vrhunski liječnik i sjajan čovjek
nije mi jasno zbog čega sada ovakvo "pljuvanje"

nije najavio svoj odlazak?
sigurna sam da ima svoje razloge za to (možemo ih samo nagađati,govoriti da nije fer...no ništa nećemo promijeniti) :Sad: 

nije javno progovorio protiv zakona?
iako to ne opravdavam,mislim da se trebao boriti za svoju struku...
no pitam vas koliko bi vas javno progovorilo da je bilo na njegovom mjestu?
da preformuliram pitanje : koliko vas je spremno javno govoriti u vezi zakona,neplodnosti,stanja MPO u Hr ? (masu puta se traži netko tko bi rekao riječ dvije i teško se netko odluči ili se najčešće odlučuju jedni te isti) :Sad: 

i mogla bi sada u nedogled,*no ne želim da se ovo shvati kao prozivanje nekoga,jer to nije*
voljela bi da svu tu energiju koju ste utošile na L. nefer odlazak pretvorite u nešto pozitivno i usmjerite na osobu (osobe) koje su odgovorne za ovakvo stanje MPO kod nas,jer se nitko neće izboriti za nas neplodne parove osim nas samih

----------


## nataša

malo off topic( iako mislim da je cijela ova rasprava već sasvim dovoljno istančirana i da nema potrebe za više i da smo s istom ošli već off topic, no nema veze :Grin: ), može li mi neko reći kako da dođem do svojih papira sa VV ( tamo su mi originali HIV, KRVNA GRUPA I OSTALO..) , a da ne moram tamo ići? jesu li sestre voljne slati to poštom ili faksom?

----------


## BHany

potpisujem miju (sad će ispasti da se mija i ja samo međusobno potpisujemo  :Grin: ) 

da dodam...ja dakle kao moderator ne mogu zabraniti da raspravljate o cijeloj temi, samo o onome što krši pravila foruma...ali ja osobno ne bih nikada napadala na taj način dr.L.

ja kao njegova pacijentica, za njega kao liječnika - za njegov pristup, dostupnost, posvećivanje pacijenticama, njegovu stručnost i izlaženje u susret ...imam samo riječi hvale i nisam nikada imala negativno iskustvo bilo koje vrste (a u potpisu možete vidjeti koliko sam dugo bila gore)...ako ne smatramo preveliki optimizam i hrabrenje manom, a ja nisam od tih, volim pozitivizam

isto tako i za sestre, 
kao i za stručnost biologice
kao i za sve ljude u labu
kao i za domaću atmosferu gore u kojoj mi, zbog friendly okruženja, nikada nisu smetale gužve


kao što sam negdje naprijed i napisala...istina, smeta me, onako ljudski, kad sam dr. L. vidjela iza 'krivca za sve što nam se u mpo-u događa' ...ali taj je krivac, na kraju krajeva, sve to tako dobro odigrao da je sve uspješno izmanipulirao, uključujući i pacijente, a liječnike...pretpostavljam doveo u pat poziciju - i tko sam ja da bacam kamenje (ako ćemo već bacati, ima i drugih na koje bismo mogli) 
istina, mogli su i trebali svi odigrati drukčije...i mi i oni...i da smo stali zajedno, tada na početku...da smo na trg došli svi mi...da je broj bio u tisućama, a da su svi mpo liječnici stali iza nas...sve ovo se ne bi događalo, ali, ali...


i smatram da je doktor možda mogao nekako ranije obavijestiti pacijentice...ako je uopće i sam znao datum svoga odlaska, ako se nije nešto naprasno dogodilo...što je prilično moguće
osim toga većina njegovih pacijentica je (meni je npr. pred ljeto to rekao), da nije siguran što će biti od jeseni...i pisali smo o tome ovdje, ali neki od vas su to uporno poricali...sa vječitim stavom 'sve će biti uredu'
ja osobno sam trebala zvati u 9. mjesecu za dalje...nisam zvala...i to sam negdje naprijed rekla...odlučila sam da zbog općeg raspašoja koji sam gore osjećala...zbog osjećaja da nekad vrhunski stručnjaci ne mogu raditi kako su nekada radili...na način kako se mi veteranke sjećamo vv-a...zbog osjećaja neizvjesnosti, zbog osjećaja da se vv sustavno uništava od strane onih kojima je to u interesu i da nažalost, nema osobite budućnosti...otići
otići i zato jer očito nemam velike šanse u hrvatskoj dobiti stanicu za transfer...i zbog toga sam još tada odlučila da neću ići u hrvatsku, a ako si budem mogla priuštiti neke novce, ići ću negdje van gdje imam kakve-takve šanse...
dakle, to nema direktne veze s dr.L. već opet s glavnim krivcem za sve ovo - Milinovićem, njegovim pulenima, sramotnim manipulacijama sa zdravstvenim ustanovama i micanjem nepodobnih s onih mjesta gdje im smetaju, sramotnim zakonom, igranjem zakulisnih igra koje mi ne možemo ni zamisliti itd.

----------


## BHany

nataša, netko je gore napisao da možeš otići tamo i da su voljni dati da se fotokopiraju svi dokumenti

sumnjam da će ti oni tamo htjeti fotokiparti cijelu dokumentaciju i slati onda poštom ili faxom...osim ako možda imaš tek koji papir

meni sigurno neće, moj je karton malo podeblji  :Grin: , pa planiram otići tamo i to riješiti, bez obzira što nisam iz zagreba...

----------


## m arta

> da preformuliram pitanje : koliko vas je spremno javno govoriti u vezi zakona,neplodnosti,stanja MPO u Hr ? (masu puta se traži netko tko bi rekao riječ dvije i teško se netko odluči ili se najčešće odlučuju jedni te isti)


istina, kad je trebalo javno reći NE zakonu, nitko se nije htio javiti, pa zašto bi i on. 
ipak smo mi ti kojima zakon ne odgovara,a on samo radi svoj posao najbolje što može.
i ja mu želim puno sreće i još puno beba u daljnjem radu!

----------


## ksena28

pa nije baš da se nitko nije javio, nije fer prema curama koje jesu istupile!

----------


## beba38

svaka čast BHany, ispravljanje mog posta BRAVO , samo pišem istinu , nemam ja ništa protiv dr. samo sam realna i pišem što sam doživjela ,,ne sumljam u njegovu stručnost i ljubaznost tko ne bi bio ljubazan kada su upitanju ..... , riječ nisam upisala da mi se post ne ispravlja i da se ne bi tumačile kao neprimjerena informacija ili ružna riječ , kod njega sam išla isključivo zbog stručnosti,ovo proljeće sam doživjela ružno iskustvo na VV i rekla sam više nikada tamo ali evo sve je prošlo i zaboravilo se i naravno ja sam se ipak odlučila ove jeseni otići opet kod njega   na VV , nisam osoba koja voli mijenjati dr. a tu je ulogu kod mene najviše odigralo njegovo znanje i zbog toga sam planirala opet kod njega , a ono loše sam zaboravila jer svi griješimo i ljudski je oprostiti , napisala sam da ja sigurno neću ići kod njega privatno ,ne znam zbunjena sam i ja ,zapravo ne znam kada prođe nekoliko mj. znati ču što mi je činiti  . Znam samo da u ovoj priči mi ispaštamo , oni ne jer su se  za sebe pobrinuli , I znam da nije on jedini stručnjak u ovom poslu ,ima ih dosta  koji su jednako ljubazni i stručni , samo nisu došli do izražaja .
Mislim da mi je ovo  zadnji post  na ovom forumu , smatram da je ovo forum za dr, da čitaju sve ljepo o sebi i da im se podiže moral i vrijednost ,  navratit ću povremeno samo zbog informacija o VV, ovdje ne postoji demokracija  i iskrenost , NAŽALOST.

----------


## BHany

draga beba, tvoj izbor je hoćeš li pisati ili nećeš

meni bi osobno bilo jako žao da više ne pišeš iz revolta jer svi mi ovdje moderatori djelujemo sukladno pravilima foruma i ovo je tek jedan u nizu mnogi slučajeva kad moderatori djeluju na sličan način

i ako smo svojevremeno, mi kao (valjda to ne moramo nikome dokazivati, ili moramo?) dokazani borci protiv zakona, brisali i editirali neprovjerene informacije o milinoviću i drugim protagonistima tih događanja i davali opomene ljudima koji su o tome pisali onda doista nema razloga da ne postupimo isto i u ovom slučaju

raspravu sam ostavila, ono što nije u skladu s pravilima foruma sam obrisala

žao mi je što te to pogodilo
nadam se da ćeš ipak ostati s nama

----------


## m arta

> pa nije baš da se nitko nije javio, nije fer prema curama koje jesu istupile!


ja sam jedna od nas rijetkih koja je istupila javno i bila na TV.
i znam da nas je jako malo, i često uvijek iste nažalost.
al dobro.....

----------


## andream

nataša, ništa od toga s VVa ti ne treba, prošlo je dosta godina ionako i doktor će ionako tražiti sve novo. Tako je bar meni bilo kad sam došla u Vinogradsku, nije mi htio priznati čak niti markere na hepatitis i HIV rađenih prije postupka na VV-u pa smo i to trebali ponavljati (iako sam mu priložila te nalaze)

----------


## ina33

> nataša, ništa od toga s VVa ti ne treba, prošlo je dosta godina ionako i doktor će ionako tražiti sve novo. Tako je bar meni bilo kad sam došla u Vinogradsku, nije mi htio priznati čak niti markere na hepatitis i HIV rađenih prije postupka na VV-u pa smo i to trebali ponavljati (iako sam mu priložila te nalaze)


Uobičajeno je da se markeri na hepatitis i HIV ponavljaju, mislim svakih godinu dana, jer, teoretski, u proteklih godinu dana mogla si se zaraziti s HIV-om i hepatitisom (ne dao Bog, of kors). To traže sve klinike vani, mislim da to negdje u ESHRE smjernicama mora pisat - to dokad "vrijede" ti specifični nalazi.

----------


## Gabi

> Uobičajeno je da se markeri na hepatitis i HIV ponavljaju, mislim svakih godinu dana, jer, teoretski, u proteklih godinu dana mogla si se zaraziti s HIV-om i hepatitisom (ne dao Bog, of kors). To traže sve klinike vani, mislim da to negdje u ESHRE smjernicama mora pisat - to dokad "vrijede" ti specifični nalazi.


Meni je u uputama za Mb pisalo da ne smiju biti stariji od 10 mjeseci. Ali mislim da priznaju i one koji su unutar godine dana starosti.

----------


## mare41

Ako neko krene u Češku da zna-vrlo strogo taj razmak drže unutar 6 mjeseci, sada smo OT :Smile: .

----------


## Gabi

Kad smo već kod nalaza koji su u kartonu na VV...ja sam uvijek napravila nekoliko kopija prije odlaska gore i ostavljala im kopije, a originale čuvam kod kuće. Jedini nalaz koji nemam su hormoni rađeni kod njih koji su išli direktno dr.

----------


## sretna35

cure čitam i ne vjerujem, ajmo malo poštivati  ustavno pravo da svatko sebi bira zaposlenje i radno mjesto, za moje mišljenje o dr. Lučingeru trebalo bi ispisati čitav roman u superlativima pa neću ovdje, samo ću reći posebno empatična osoba i izuzetan liječnik, naravno, svatko ima pravo na vlastito mišljenje ali postoji i granica ukusa u komunikaciji dostupnoj široj javnosti

----------


## frka

jucer navecer sam krenula pisati... i pisala sam i pisala iz tuge i bijesa i ljutnje i nemoci i nevjerovanja da je rasprava otisla u smjeru koji ne dolikuje nikome od nas... kad sam krenula copy pastati tekst iz worda na forum vidjela sam post MIJE 32... i odahnula... moj je bio gotovo istog sadrzaja samo puuuuno nabijeniji i pomalo napadalacki nastrojen - ponijele me emocije... zato sam ga sacuvala, ali i odlucila ne poslati.

stvar je u tome da ovo "prozivanje" pacijenata zapravo nije prozivanje vec navodjenje cinjenica - gdje smo svi bili kad smo trebali biti na prosvjedima i u javnosti? i to nema veze s curama koje jesu istupile u javnost - svaka im cast i skidam kapu! ali njih je jaaaako malo i uvijek su isti parovi u pitanju. a velika vecina najvecih kriticara dr-a ovdje nije medju njima. nije ni to fer... 
nisam niti zelim biti iciji odvjetnik, ne svidjaju mi se pretjerani hvalospjevi i hopsanja na stvari koje su mi u okviru sadasnje MPO situacije tragicne, a nikako pozitivne (poput "jipi jaj jej - dobili smo 12 stanica!"), ali isto tako nemam razumijevanja za pljuvanja ovakve vrste i poprilicno su mi licemjerna. hoce reci - imam isto toliko (ne)razumijevanja za lijecnike koliko za nas same (mnogo je pacijenata svoje neizlazenje pred kamere pravdalo strahom od gubitka posla. zasto bi s lijecnicima bilo drugacije? noga u dupe nakon javnog kontriranja doticnima se vec pokazala praksom u "lijepoj nasoj", a 90% ljudi se prije svega brine za vlastitu egzistenciju i onu svoje obitelji). 

samo cu pastati zadnji dio svog posta - ono sto me najvise razocaralo i rastuzilo:
Uglavnom – neki su si previse uzeli za pravo i rasprava i neke izjave su stvarno izmakle kontroli! I nakon svega toga vise nije bijedna situacija samo na VV-u vec i na forumu, tj. medju nama koji jedino sloznoscu nesto i mozemo postici, a sloznosti, razumijevanja i tolerancije ni od kuda...

----------


## pino

Zaustavljanje postupaka na VV-u definitivno znaci povecanje guzvi svugdje. VV je bio je veci od SD i Petrove ZAJEDNO i brojio je sigurno preko cetvrtine SVIH postupaka u Hrvatskoj. Ako se vecina pacijenata prelije s VV-u u te druge klinike, liste cekanja ce se poduplati preko noci. Najgore je sto za vecinu pacijenata koji su sad na VV-u ova vijest znaci produljenje cekanja - a pogotovo nakon sredine 30-tih, ljudi nemaju vremena za cekanje  :Sad:   Ali dok to covjek shvati - da vremena nema, da se ne smiju vozati unedogled po raznim pretragama, vec prodje par godinica  :Sad: 
I da, VV je imao daleko najbolje rezultate u postocima u Hrvatskoj od drzavnih klinika. Ni to nije za zanemariti.

----------


## Marnie

Neću puno komentirati, jer je sve već rečeno i dobro i loše. Samo sam htjela nadodati - baš me zanima kako će naš ministar ostvariti 1000 trudnoća do kraja godine bez VV-a...

----------


## Kadauna

> Neću puno komentirati, jer je sve već rečeno i dobro i loše. Samo sam htjela nadodati - baš me zanima kako će naš ministar ostvariti 1000 trudnoća do kraja godine bez VV-a...


navući će ministar kao što je navukao i računicu svoje i suprugove plaće i tako prikazao da si je kuću u onakvom izdanju mogao priuštiti a isto tako je navukao rezultate koje je prikazivao nakon kongresa u Plitvicama. Igrica s brojkama je čudna stvar, on će vjerojatno opet hipotetski "da je Vuk Vrhovec radio neprekidno bilo bi više od 1000 trudnoća", taj smo film već gledali i slušali. Bljuje mi se a još nisam napisala pismo ministru i njegovom velebnom tajniku koji je također 100% involviran u ovu temu.

----------


## vikki

> navući će ministar kao što je navukao i računicu svoje i suprugove plaće i tako prikazao da si je kuću u onakvom izdanju mogao priuštiti a isto tako je navukao rezultate koje je prikazivao nakon kongresa u Plitvicama.


Uopće ne sumnjam u to.

----------


## Kadauna

zaboravih napisati da je meni sasvim ok da se pišu i dobre i manje dobre stvari o liječniku, zašto uostalom jedne ili druge i prešutjeti?


Lučingeru hvala za sve učinjeno i sretno u novoj privatnoj poliklinici,  no gorki ukus  -  bar za mene  - ostaje i to uglavnom zbog popuštanja i podržavanja ministra i njegovih nebuloza. Svako ima pravo na svoj izbor ali se ja ne moram složiti sa svakim izborom kao što se ne moraju svi složiti s mojim osobnim.

----------


## angel 1

Evo i ja s tugom čitam ove postove i žao mi je zbog mnogo toga što su neki napisali...
 Pa ako su i mnogi ogorčeni odlaskom drL (razumljivo jer su sad u teškoj situaciji što i gdje dalje) , nemože taj jedan njegov postupak zasjeniti i uništiti ono što on jeste..a to je prije svega čovjek pun razumijevanja i strpljenja za druge, izvrstan psiholog i onda izvrastan ginekolog ! Iako nemam dugogodišnji staž na VV kao mnogi , u 2 godine obavila sam 8 postupaka (kod njega 6) i zaista mogu reći da nije bilo njega davno bih odustala..Vjerojatno već nakon prvog neuspješnog IVF-a kod drA kad mi je iznerviran mojim brojnim pitanjima na kraju rekao da sam ja možda u onoj statistici koja nikada neće biti trudna...i time mi uništio i ono malo snage što mi je bilo preostalo i ubio i zadnji tračak nade. Na nagovor mm smo prešli kod drL i kao prvo je bio izvrstan psiholog..uvijek je strpljivo odgovarao na svako pitanje,iznova objašnjavao, hrabrio, izvlačio iz crnih misli,uvjeravao me da ću biti trudna.. Nikad nije dozvolio da izađem iz ordinacije dok nisam obrisala i zadnju suzu (nakon negativne bete) i skupila hrabrosti za dalje. Nikad nisam doživjela da ga nisam mogla dobiti na mob., da nije odgovorio na sms ili me nazvao kroz neko vrijeme,ako se trenutno nije javljao.. a sve to besplatno ! Ne znam ni jednog privatnog dr-a koji je tako bio dostupan i na usluzi svojim pacjentima kao on.( Prijateljica mi je promijenila tri dr-a na Petrovoj-tamo to ne postoji, pa i u Pragu i Mariboru gdje se masno plača kad vam je nešto hitno nekad nemožete dobiti na tel. ni sestru,a kamoli dr-a). I ono što mu neću nikada zaboraviti je kada mi je prije godinu i pol usred postupka poginuo brat i ja sam preko noći otputovala u Njem. Ujutro ga je mm samo nazvao da pita trebam li nešto primiti,popiti..da se nešto  ne zakomplicira..rekao je da ne..i onda je nakon 15 min on nas zvao sa svog mob. na fiksni u Njem. i 20-ak min nagovarao da ipak nastavimo,da kupimo tamo lijekove..jer ćemo se do punkcije ionako vratiti u Zg(na sprovod).. i  da ćemo zamrznuti embrije(tada se još moglo) i čekati dok meni ne bude bolje..i tako nekoliko puta dok nam nije točno objasnio koje lijekove (tamo su drugačiji nazivi) i sve to da nam eto ne propadne postupak koji je naravno bio besplatan..Zaista neznam koji privatnik bi se tako potrudio i bacio u trošak zbog pacijenta kojeg prije nije poznavao (poslije sam skroz zaboravila ga pitati da mu bar to nadoknadim). I zaista ne osjećam se povlašteno jer znam mnoge pacijentice s kojim je imao ovakav odnos i nikada u čekaoni se nije čulo ništa drugo osim hvale za njega.. Žao mi je što mnoge od vas koje su možda bile kod njega par puta(ili nisu uopće) ga nisu stigle upoznati i same se uvjeriti kako je to zaista bio poseban čovjek koji je tamo dolazio prvi i odlazio posljednji i rintao cijeli dan bez pauze (jeo bi u letu i trčao na wc).. I pravo svakog čovjeka je da izabere bolji posao za sebe (tko i od nas to ne bi učinio) sa boljim uvjetima rada i boljim primanjima...U svoj ovoj situaciji je najviše kriva uprava bolnice koja nije osigurala zamjenu za njega i biologicu pa da bolnica nastavi s radom.. 
Iako će mnogi sad reći da imam ovakvo mišljenje jer sam napokon zatrudnila tamo.. ja sam ionako planirala otići s VV nakon ovog zadnjeg postupka baš zbog te čudne situacije gore nakon novog zakona i prvenstveno zbog neizdrživo bolnih punkcija...negdje gdje je moguća anestezija..  teška srca bi se pozdravila s njim..ali to je naše pravo da si biramo bolje uvjete... pa dozvolimo to i njemu..
I oprostite na dužini posta...

----------


## Ela28

Ja sad zvala sestre da pitam da dođem 27.09. ili ne rekla mi da moram nazvat i pitati doktora Alebića da ona ne zna....
Sad ni sama ne znam što da radim već imam i uputnicu i putni nalog.

----------


## MIJA 32

> pa nije baš da se nitko nije javio, nije fer prema curama koje jesu istupile!


pa ja sam i napisala da se teško netko javi ili da se najčešće javljaju jedni te isti i njima  :Klap:  
ono što sam htjela naglasiti je da ne treba očekivati da  netko drugi istupa i bori se za nas,a sami nismo spremni učiniti gotovo ništa :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ja sad zvala sestre da pitam da dođem 27.09. ili ne rekla mi da moram nazvat i pitati doktora Alebića da ona ne zna....
> Sad ni sama ne znam što da radim već imam i uputnicu i putni nalog.


pa nazovi doktora Alebića na mobitel i pitaj njega, šaljem ti broj na PP.

----------


## Ela28

Sad sam zvala Alebića na mobitel znate što mi je rekao dobro da ste nazvali nema potrebe da dolazite 27.09.nazovite me u 11.mjesecu i onda će te znati di sam i hoćete ići za mnom  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Znači da i on odlazi  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## laky

raspad sistema na VV očito  :Sad:

----------


## vikki

Evo, tko ne prati forum i prevali 400 km radi razgovora i dogovora, baš će se razveseliti. Žalosno da je u tako važnoj stvari, kao što je prestanak rada jednog MPO odjela, forum jedini izvor informacija za pacijentice.

----------


## Ela28

> Evo, tko ne prati forum i prevali 400 km radi razgovora i dogovora, baš će se razveseliti. Žalosno da je u tako važnoj stvari, kao što je prestanak rada jednog MPO odjela, forum jedini izvor informacija za pacijentice.


 
Slažem se s tobom mogli su oni nas kontaktirati i obavijestiti jer kako bi drukčije saznala da nije foruma.Baš sam tužna tamo sam skoro dvije godine i u biti nisam imala ni jedan postupak jer u 1.2010.nisam ni došla do transfera  :Sad: 
I sad čekamo 11.mjesec onda će brzo blagdani i opet ništa a tako mi se ne da mjenjati kliniku da sam ja bar kopirala sve nalaze nego ja ništa nemam kod sebe ....

----------


## ksena28

> Sad sam zvala Alebića na mobitel znate što mi je rekao dobro da ste nazvali nema potrebe da dolazite 27.09.nazovite me u 11.mjesecu i onda će te znati di sam i hoćete ići za mnom  
> Znači da i on odlazi


to je to, nemojte me opet prozivat fatalistom, ali možemo komotno zatvorit ovaj pdf!

i otvorit novi s pozdravima i porukama za dr L.

----------


## kiara79

prestrašno...no comment..

----------


## anabanana

> Znam kako ti je, ja sam u srijedu naručena, a moram preći 600 kilometara za doći do Zg. No idem svejedno kako bi iz prve ruke nešto saznala. A što mi drugo preostaje?
> Moj ginekolog, koji je navodno dobar s dr. L o njegovom odlasku jutros nije znao ništa.


Evo, ja se vratila, puna glava ?????????????????????????????? Nista napravila, vlada opce neznanje. Niti sestre ne znaju ni tko dolazi ni jel uopce dolazi, cak se ne mozes ni kod dr. A prebaciti...NISTA

----------


## aenea

Ubijte me, ali ja nikad neću shvatiti status božanstva koji se dodijeli bilo kojem čovjeku.

----------


## TrudyC

> Evo, tko ne prati forum i prevali 400 km radi razgovora i dogovora, baš će se razveseliti. Žalosno da je u tako važnoj stvari, kao što je prestanak rada jednog MPO odjela, forum jedini izvor informacija za pacijentice.


U ovome je sukus problema! Zašto nas netko na neki način nije obavijestio o odlasku doktora i našoj budućnosti na toj Klinici???

----------


## ina33

Moj lesson learned u komunikaciji s većinom institucija - uvijek zovi i provjeri. Kao mjera štenje u državnim institucijama koji put je ograničenje budžeta za telekomunikacije - odlazne pozive ili za slanje pošte - a događalo se to i s velikim međunarodnim firmama - službenik ne nazove jer ne može zvati u inozemstvo...

A propos svega, najbolja je, po meni - racionalna distanca - pa ljudi neće smještat nikoga u kategorije na gore, niti na dolje.

----------


## pirica

> to je to, nemojte me opet prozivat fatalistom, ali možemo komotno zatvorit ovaj pdf!
> 
> i otvorit novi s pozdravima i porukama za dr L.


a šta sam ja prije par stranica napisala
tužan kraj za tako veliku i šta je najgore uspješnu kliniku a sramota za državu da to dopušta

----------


## AnaMarija34

Meni je isto tako jako žao što se sve to događa na VV, nisam tamo bila dugo svega par mjeseci i sve što je Angel 1 rekla za dr. L, ja ponavljam, ali za dr. A, .....nisam iz Zg. i uvijek mi je izlazio u susret, bio dostupan, jednostavan, ljubazan, jasan i konkretan, bila sam sretna jer su mi svi savjetovali "razvikana" imena liječnika i klinika, a mi smo sve to pronašli u tako mladom i prespektivnom liječniku, .....a kao što je Angel 1 rekla sve besplatno...naravno da svatko ima pravo tražiti bolju poslovnu priliku za sebe, ali mi je jako žao što puno žena koje si ne mogu omogućiti plaćanje privatnih klinika, ako i on ode raditi privatno, ostaju zakinute za tako dobrog liječnika ... i za priliku da dočekaju svoju bebicu, a na kojoj smo mu mi "do neba" zahvalni...

----------


## Tibi

> Iako nemam dugogodišnji staž na VV kao mnogi , u 2 godine obavila sam 8 postupaka (kod njega 6)


*angel* neizmjerno sam sretna zbog tvoje sreće  :Heart: , ali ovo što si napisala ne mogu vjerovati. Je li mi pričamo o istom doktoru i istoj klinici?
Slažem se da je doktor stručan, radoholičar i šarmantan, ali i majstor u zavlačenju ljudi sa postupcima i sad kad ovo pročitam u meni se javlja bijes, ali ne zbog tebe angel nego zbog sustava koji je vladao na VV i što su postojala dvostruka mjerila i što su neki svako malo išli u postupak, a neke se zavlačilo po godinu dana i duže između postupaka.
Hvala Bogu da sam se maknula od tamo, a bilo bi mi i bolje da ovo više ne čitam jer mi sada treba mira, a kad ovako nešto pročitam dođe mi da vrištim  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Doktoru svako dobro želim i puno uspjeha u daljnjem radu, a svim curama sa ovog pdf-a da pronađu svoju sreću  :Heart:

----------


## Marnie

Htjela bih samo napomenuti da naše zdravstvo nije BESPLATNO kao što neke od vas u hvalospjevima spominjete kako su naši dr.-i "bili ljubazni i izlazili u susret, a sve besplatno". Mi koji radimo svaki dan izdvajamo iz svoje plaće za to zdravstvo tako da nema tu ničeg BESPLATNOG i želim kvalitetu usluge na nekom normalnom nivou za svoje novce. Osim toga ti dr-i primaju plaću za to, kao i ja - pa zar bi se trebalo tolerirati da su neljubazni samo zato jer rade u državnoj službi?!?

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam u 2 godine bila na samo 3 postupka, tako da mi stvarno nije jasno zašto i mi nismo mogli ići ćešće...glavno da sam svaki mjesec morala dolaziti tamo na neke dogovore pa pretrage...što kaže Tibi bili su majstori u zavlačenju za dobar dio nas.
Sve u svemu i ja želim cijeloj ekipi s VV sreću gdje god da krenuli dalje :Heart:

----------


## angel 1

Da *Marnie* slažem se s tobom da zdravstvo nije besplatno, i da bi svi trebali biti uslužni i ljubazni (barem to ) jer za to dobivaju plaću,ali u našoj državi to nažalost nije tako. Kad sam pisala besplatno mislila sam usporedno s privatnicima kojima sam plaćala za neke usluge,a nisam dobila toliko susretljivosti i podrške kao od njega.Pa ni od dr opće prakse kod kojeg sam 20g i slično. A da ne pričam o drugim djelatnostima počevši od banke kojima godinama palćamo razne usluge (i ogromne kamate),a kad dođeš tamo i nešto trebaš ponašaju se prema tebi kao prem zadnjem jadniku iako od tebe žive već godinama..

*Tibi* zaista mi je žao zbog tvog iskustva, neznam po kojem principu i redu se išlo u postupak (i godine igraju ulogu),ali znam da sam dosta cura viđala iz mjeseca u mjesec na prirodnjacima..

----------


## RuzicaSB

Da u prirodnjake i poluprirodnjake se moglo ici cesce tako sam i ja u 2 i pol godine imala 1 stimulirani 3 polustimulirana.

----------


## Darkica

> Evo i ja s tugom čitam ove postove i žao mi je zbog mnogo toga što su neki napisali...
>  Pa ako su i mnogi ogorčeni odlaskom drL (razumljivo jer su sad u teškoj situaciji što i gdje dalje) , nemože taj jedan njegov postupak zasjeniti i uništiti ono što on jeste..a to je prije svega čovjek pun razumijevanja i strpljenja za druge, izvrstan psiholog i onda izvrastan ginekolog ! Iako nemam dugogodišnji staž na VV kao mnogi , u 2 godine obavila sam 8 postupaka (kod njega 6) i zaista mogu reći da nije bilo njega davno bih odustala..Vjerojatno već nakon prvog neuspješnog IVF-a kod drA kad mi je iznerviran mojim brojnim pitanjima na kraju rekao da sam ja možda u onoj statistici koja nikada neće biti trudna...i time mi uništio i ono malo snage što mi je bilo preostalo i ubio i zadnji tračak nade. Na nagovor mm smo prešli kod drL i kao prvo je bio izvrstan psiholog..uvijek je strpljivo odgovarao na svako pitanje,iznova objašnjavao, hrabrio, izvlačio iz crnih misli,uvjeravao me da ću biti trudna.. Nikad nije dozvolio da izađem iz ordinacije dok nisam obrisala i zadnju suzu (nakon negativne bete) i skupila hrabrosti za dalje. Nikad nisam doživjela da ga nisam mogla dobiti na mob., da nije odgovorio na sms ili me nazvao kroz neko vrijeme,ako se trenutno nije javljao.. a sve to besplatno ! Ne znam ni jednog privatnog dr-a koji je tako bio dostupan i na usluzi svojim pacjentima kao on.( Prijateljica mi je promijenila tri dr-a na Petrovoj-tamo to ne postoji, pa i u Pragu i Mariboru gdje se masno plača kad vam je nešto hitno nekad nemožete dobiti na tel. ni sestru,a kamoli dr-a). I ono što mu neću nikada zaboraviti je kada mi je prije godinu i pol usred postupka poginuo brat i ja sam preko noći otputovala u Njem. Ujutro ga je mm samo nazvao da pita trebam li nešto primiti,popiti..da se nešto  ne zakomplicira..rekao je da ne..i onda je nakon 15 min on nas zvao sa svog mob. na fiksni u Njem. i 20-ak min nagovarao da ipak nastavimo,da kupimo tamo lijekove..jer ćemo se do punkcije ionako vratiti u Zg(na sprovod).. i  da ćemo zamrznuti embrije(tada se još moglo) i čekati dok meni ne bude bolje..i tako nekoliko puta dok nam nije točno objasnio koje lijekove (tamo su drugačiji nazivi) i sve to da nam eto ne propadne postupak koji je naravno bio besplatan..Zaista neznam koji privatnik bi se tako potrudio i bacio u trošak zbog pacijenta kojeg prije nije poznavao (poslije sam skroz zaboravila ga pitati da mu bar to nadoknadim). I zaista ne osjećam se povlašteno jer znam mnoge pacijentice s kojim je imao ovakav odnos i nikada u čekaoni se nije čulo ništa drugo osim hvale za njega.. Žao mi je što mnoge od vas koje su možda bile kod njega par puta(ili nisu uopće) ga nisu stigle upoznati i same se uvjeriti kako je to zaista bio poseban čovjek koji je tamo dolazio prvi i odlazio posljednji i rintao cijeli dan bez pauze (jeo bi u letu i trčao na wc).. I pravo svakog čovjeka je da izabere bolji posao za sebe (tko i od nas to ne bi učinio) sa boljim uvjetima rada i boljim primanjima...U svoj ovoj situaciji je najviše kriva uprava bolnice koja nije osigurala zamjenu za njega i biologicu pa da bolnica nastavi s radom.. 
> Iako će mnogi sad reći da imam ovakvo mišljenje jer sam napokon zatrudnila tamo.. ja sam ionako planirala otići s VV nakon ovog zadnjeg postupka baš zbog te čudne situacije gore nakon novog zakona i prvenstveno zbog neizdrživo bolnih punkcija...negdje gdje je moguća anestezija..  teška srca bi se pozdravila s njim..ali to je naše pravo da si biramo bolje uvjete... pa dozvolimo to i njemu..
> I oprostite na dužini posta...


 X

----------


## nataša

> to je to, nemojte me opet prozivat fatalistom, ali možemo komotno zatvorit ovaj pdf!
> 
> i otvorit novi s pozdravima i porukama za dr L.


tu se slažem sa ovim fatalizmom, potpuno si u pravu, zatvorite "potpomognuta u vv" i otvorite temu "Kako i kamo nakon VV?"

----------


## laky

ja se neslazem sa zatvaranjem PDF-a jer mislim da će ipak na VV doći netko bar kao ispomoć ili zamjena.ja osobno nebih imala nista protiv dr Čanić koji je vodio nasu Dariju (nadam se da sam napisala ispravno prezime) iz Merkura.nije samo dr L i Lana VV niti MPO pa ima liječnika entuzijasta jos.
Ja ipak ostajem na VV i čekam ,istina u mozda boljoj situaciji nego dosta cura jer imam curicu i smrzlice ....
To za zavlačenje s postupcima kako nazivate ili činjenica da su neki česće bili mi nestoji ...normalna stvar da zena sa +38 godina ide česće ili da prirodnjaci idu česće tako je uostalom svuda
ja sam na VV dosla 2006 a u postupku bila 11/2008 čekala sam prikupljanje nalaza na preporuku dr L odradila laparo i histero i na kraju dobila princezu.
Nisam osoba koja nikoga dize u zvijezde ali sama činjenica a postoje doktori kojima na vratima pise radno vrijeme 08.00-16.00 sati a dolaze u 06.15 dosta govori,Koja od nas dolazi sat i 45 minuta na posao prije radnog vremena.
A po pitanju godišnjeg odmora od 15.7 do 1.9 sto su neki spomenuli...samo da zbrojimo svaki dan bar po 2-2.5 sata viska vidili bi da čovjek nije iskoristio ni dio tih sati.

u svakom slučaju sva sreća i Lani i Lučingeru u novoj klinici a i curama koje su odlučile potraziti sreću negdje drugdje (sto je normalno obzirom da VV neradi postupke do 1.1.2011 ) ali mislim da trba ipak priznati da je jedan od rijetkih dr koji je sebe dao i u drzavnoj bolnici

----------


## maby

> nisam osoba koja nikoga dize u zvijezde ali sama činjenica a postoje doktori kojima na vratima pise radno vrijeme 08.00-16.00 sati a dolaze u 06.15 dosta govori,koja od nas dolazi sat i 45 minuta na posao prije radnog vremena.
> A po pitanju godišnjeg odmora od 15.7 do 1.9 sto su neki spomenuli...samo da zbrojimo svaki dan bar po 2-2.5 sata viska vidili bi da čovjek nije iskoristio ni dio tih sati.
> 
> U svakom slučaju sva sreća i lani i lučingeru u novoj klinici a i curama koje su odlučile potraziti sreću negdje drugdje (sto je normalno obzirom da vv neradi postupke do 1.1.2011 ) ali mislim da trba ipak priznati da je jedan od rijetkih dr koji je sebe dao i u drzavnoj bolnici


slaŽem se potpuno !

----------


## Snjeska

O dr.L mislim sve najbolje i nije u redu da ga mu se zamjera šo si je stvorio bolje radne uvjete.
Svi smo mi sami sebi na prvom mjestu, zašto bi on morao biti iznimka?

Želim mu puno sreće u privatnom  i poslovnom životu, za mene je bio i ostao najbolji dr. na svijetu.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Citam  ovo  i  ne  mogu  vjerovat.....Na  VV-u  sam  dvije  godine  i  za  to vrijeme  nisam  ni  dosla  do  postupka, dok  smo  prikupili  sve  nalaze,....i  cjelo  to  vrijeme  sam  mislila  kako  mi  nije  sudeno  da  imam  djete  jer  uvjek  je  nesto  znalo  iskrsnut...i  sad  citam  ove  vase  postove  i  jos  vise  sam  uvjerena  da  mi  definitivno  nije  sudjeno  da  imam  bebu....
Strasno    :Sad: ((

----------


## AnneMary

> Citam  ovo  i  ne  mogu  vjerovat.....Na  VV-u  sam  dvije  godine  i  za  to vrijeme  nisam  ni  dosla  do  postupka, dok  smo  prikupili  sve  nalaze,....i  cjelo  to  vrijeme  sam  mislila  kako  mi  nije  sudeno  da  imam  djete  jer  uvjek  je  nesto  znalo  iskrsnut...i  sad  citam  ove  vase  postove  i  jos  vise  sam  uvjerena  da  mi  definitivno  nije  sudjeno  da  imam  bebu....
> Strasno   ((


Zna se dogodit da se stvari kompliciraju i odužuju, sad kad razmislim i mi smo skoro 2 i pol godine bili zavlačeni, brojne upale, antibiotici, kontrole, čekanje spermiograma mjesec i pol, pa operacija varikokele koja ništa nije promjenila i sl., ali nikad nisam pomislila da mi nije suđeno, već sam iz prve stimulacije dobila svoju curu.
Zato glavu gore i ne odustaj!

Trenutni najbolji primjer je naša Denny, koja je hvala Bogu trudna iz prve stimulacije, nakon brojnih komplikacija sa tlakom i operacijama oka.

A šta se tiče VV moje iskustvo je negativno, bila sam jedan put, došli smo u 7 sati obavit pregled i neki test sa sluzi.
čekali do 10 lijevo za muža, da bi nas nakon bezveznog razgovora uputio da ja idem čekat desno kod dr.L  gdje sam čekala do 14 sati i nakon običnog pregleda i UZV-a, dr. me poziva da s ejavim u 9 mj.
a kad sam pitala za taj test odgovorio mi je : Sad je kasno, to se radi ranije ujutro! (a mi gore od 7 sati, javili se sestri)
Uglavnom više tamo nisam kročila i ne mislim.
Moja ginićka me uputila na SD i dr.B i tamo sam se od prvog puta osjećala ugodno, tamo sam našla svoju sreću.
Sad čekamo drugu bebicu, ovaj put je bila DR.T i druga biologica tako da mogu reći da oni imaju dva uspješna tima.
Mislim da nema ništa loše u mjenjanju klinika, jer negdje se osjećamo bolje a negdje ne tako dobro.
Mene nitko nije mogao natjerat ponovno na VV iako sam znala da je to možda bio samo takav dan.

Želim svima da pronađu svoju sreću!

----------


## mala_aria

Nisam se dugo javljala na forumu ali vas redovito pratim i ne mogu da vjerujem u ovo sto citam o VV. Stvarno mi je zao sto dr. L. odlazi jer sam zahaljujuci njegovoj pomoci ostala trudna nakon 1IVF i sada sam majka dvogodisnjeg djecaka. Uistinu sam mu zahvala na podrsci, lijepi rijecima i sto je uvijek bio dostupan na mob. za svako moje pitanje, sto se zajedno radovao sa mnom kada se rodio moj sin i rekao mi jos cemo se mi vidjeti... Naime imamo smrzlice na VV po koje smo misli ici kada sin napuni tri godine (rujan 2011. FET), ali s obzirom na sve sto citam bojim se kako ce se sve odvijati na VV, postoji li mogucnost prijenosa smrzlica u privatnu kliniku dr. L.? Hoce li dr. A. preuzeti FET-ove cura koje su bile kod dr. L.?

Molim Laky da isprazni inbox jer bi joj poslala pp.

----------


## ina33

> Naime imamo smrzlice na VV po koje smo misli ici kada sin napuni tri godine (rujan 2011. FET), ali s obzirom na sve sto citam bojim se kako ce se sve odvijati na VV, postoji li mogucnost prijenosa smrzlica u privatnu kliniku dr. L.? Hoce li dr. A. preuzeti FET-ove cura koje su bile kod dr. L.?


Mala_aria, gore su napisali da će se smrzlići moći prebaciti u privat kliniku dr. L-a (to je usluga koja i inače postoji po privatnim klinikama), a da se zasad ne zna što će biti s pacijenticama dr. L-a i hoće li i dr. A ostati na VV-u, neko će ga vjerojatno zamijeniti, pitanje je samo kada (nešto se govori da se ništa neće raspetljati prije 01/2011). SRetno u bebi br. 2 :!)

----------


## AnaMarija34

Čitam ovdje u nekoliko navrata riječ "ZAVLAČITI"...zar vi stvarno mislite da vas netko namjerno zavlači ili koči iz nekog razloga ........????????

----------


## Tibi

> Čitam ovdje u nekoliko navrata riječ "ZAVLAČITI"...zar vi stvarno mislite da vas netko namjerno zavlači ili koči iz nekog razloga ........????????


DA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gala1979

Cure, budimo konstruktivne, koja je sad izlazna strategija? Petrova, Sv. Duh il Vinogradska? Znam da je na Vinogradskoj biologica koja je prija radila na VV. Meni inozemstvo još nije opcija zbog love.

----------


## Šiškica

> Sad sam zvala Alebića na mobitel znate što mi je rekao dobro da ste nazvali nema potrebe da dolazite 27.09.nazovite me u 11.mjesecu i onda će te znati di sam i hoćete ići za mnom  
> Znači da i on odlazi


 
Čim sam vidjela da dr.L i Lana idu odmah mi je Alebićev odlazak pao na pamet.. Nažalost čini mi se da je to bio logičan slijed događaja.. Raspad VV..

Okolo se i dalje priča da MPO VV-a se ipak seli na Merkur.. (priče dolaze s Merkura od doktora)

Danima smišljam što napraviti.. 
Mislim da se sve bavimo istim mislima gdje i kud dalje?
I nisam došla do nikakvog pametnog zaključka.. Naručena sam 29.9. kod dr.A -( onaj 8dc) pa ću vidjeti što dalje .. ako slučajno dr.ostaje u državnoj bolnici idem za njim.. ak ide u privatnike onda se razilazimo jer novaca nemam..
Koja bi državna klinika došla u obzir ne znam.. trenutno mi je sve svejedno jer svi su oni prodane duše..(samo neki su odmah stali uz minista, a neke je trebalo malo više nagovarati, ali SVI SU PALI NA TESTU) - tak da mi je sad ravna njiva..

----------


## kiša

eto cure ja sam mišljenja da dr. A neće ići nigdi, mislim da nema uvjete za ići bilo gdje, još nije dovršio specijalizaciju, a uz to ako mu je slučajno vv financira, e onda je tek vezan ostati di i jeste
samo se trebamo malo smiriti i čekati da se situacija smiri, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje u roku mj. dana, a valjda nisu ni drugi dr. loši, iako i mene ovo sve strašno pogađa, i nadam se da će se u kratkom roku situacija rješiti

----------


## Šiškica

kiša mislim da ak je čovjek najavio da ide - onda ide...Trebamo se prestati zavaravati i brijati pozitivu..
Od toga nema kruha.. 
VV MPO više ne postoji..to je okrutna stvarnost..I ŽENE POMIRITE SE S TIM..

----------


## niki78

pozdrav cure! evo da se i ja pridružim ovoj temi i problemima na VV. i ja sam zvala dr. A. i iako sam trebala doći na pripremu za postupak 01.10., rekao mi je da  mu se javim u 10. mjesecu pa ćemo vidjeti gdje će biti i da samo nastavim piti kontracepcijske pilule. najviše me muči dok kad ću morati piti pilule jer pitanje je da li će i u 10. ili 11. mjesecu on išta znati. želim dijete, a moram piti kontracepcijske pilule i to pitanje je do kad  :Sad:

----------


## BHany

dr.A je završio je završio specijalizaciju i položio ispit iz subspecijalitičke 
bilo bi šteta da ne iskoristi tu subspecijalizaciju - nema ih puno u hrvastkoj - nadam se da će se nastaviti baviti tim, pa gdje god to bilo...još je mlad, možda još bude imao prilike iskoristiti svoje znanje kako treba, a ne ovako mizerno propisano lošim zakonom

inače, nemam ni ja love - skupljam...i skupljat ću još dugo  :Sad: 
... ali kako napisah naprijed,  kad već plaćam onda idem negdje gdje će mi moći oploditi više od 3 js i zamrznuti ostatak embrija ako ih bude bilo...bez obzira na naklonos prema liječniku ili nekim sentimentima

potpis na zadnju šiškicinu rečenicu

----------


## kiša

sorrrrryyyyyyyyyyyy, eto ja sam samo u principu mislila reći da ima i drugih klinika i doktora, a sama sam pacijent dr. A tako da mi je isto teško zbog svega što se događa, i nisam mislila ništa loše

----------


## Gabi

> *dr.A je završio je završio specijalizaciju i položio ispit iz subspecijalitičke* 
> bilo bi šteta da ne iskoristi tu subspecijalizaciju - nema ih puno u hrvastkoj - nadam se da će se nastaviti baviti tim, pa gdje god to bilo...još je mlad, možda još bude imao prilike iskoristiti svoje znanje kako treba, a ne ovako mizerno propisano lošim zakonom
> 
> potpis na zadnju šiškicinu rečenicu


X
MPO na VV (ako ga i bude) više nikad neće biti kao nekad ... sad su valjda Milinović i neki dr. zadovoljni, postigli su cilj

----------


## Šiškica

A mogli bi baciti opkladu koliko sestara ide s dr.L i Lanom u privatnu kliniku  ..

 sigurno jedna ak ne i dvije..

Nikada više VV neće biti što je bio..

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Siskice* apsolutno se slazem s tobom, VV nikad vise nece biti isti.Nadam se da ce na kraju oformiti novi tim na VV ali morate biti svjesne da ce njima trebati najmanje 4-5 godina da se usavrse i pocnu pokazivati rezultate slicne dosadasnjim.Ja nemam vremena glumiti pokusnog kunica.Nadam se da ste svi svjesni da je u postupku najvazniji tim koji radi u laboratoriju i oprema.Za odmrzavanje, zamrzavanje, oplodnju, inkubaciju i sve sto se radi u laboratoriju potrebno je znanje a jos potrebnije iskustvo koje je tim na VV imao i upravo odlaskom magistrice ova tragedija gore je tim veca.Moze doci ne znam koji ginekolog s ne znam koliko godina iskustva u MPO vodama ali ako imate neiskusnog biologa....ne hvala.

Sto je najgore nitko nista ne zna, ni hoce li se radi ni kada ce se raditi ni tko ce raditi itd. Tome nije kriv ni Luci ni Lana ni Alebic ako ode, kriva je uprava i ponajvise nas vrli ministar.Njima treba reci da smo zakinuti za blagovremenu informaciju, da su nam oduzeli dragocjeno vrijeme i da ocekujemo ako hocete i zadovoljstinu.Neka nadju mjesto na drugim klinikama zenama koje su bile narucene za postupke ako nista drugo!!!

----------


## anddu

Cure, prema jučer prikupljenim dojmovima teško da će se VV uspjeti konsolidirati za nastavak MPO-a. Nisam čula što će biti s dr. A, ide li na Merkur i tome slično, ali sam shvatila da su nade za konsolidaciju stanja ravne nuli.

----------


## Darkica

> slaŽem se potpuno !


Potpisujem *laky* i *maby*!

----------


## Dodirko

Vjerujem da će oni krenuti kad-tad ali sa kojom ekipom to je upitno. U pravilu samo treba vremena (jer opreme imaju) da se stvar pokrene. Doći će _Neki novi klinci_ i nastaviti raditi. Dr. A se brzo snašao i dobro mu ide pa zašto ne bi i drugi. Sigurno puno doktora aplicira nja njihova mjesta. Neće biti sigurno VV kao što je bio a nadam se da će ići na bolje jer treba smanjiti redove čekanja, omogućiti ženama da leže nakon punkcije i transfera, omogućiti anesteziju, stvoriti primjerene uvjete za davanje "doprinosa".

----------


## laky

> Nisam se dugo javljala na forumu ali vas redovito pratim i ne mogu da vjerujem u ovo sto citam o VV. Stvarno mi je zao sto dr. L. odlazi jer sam zahaljujuci njegovoj pomoci ostala trudna nakon 1IVF i sada sam majka dvogodisnjeg djecaka. Uistinu sam mu zahvala na podrsci, lijepi rijecima i sto je uvijek bio dostupan na mob. za svako moje pitanje, sto se zajedno radovao sa mnom kada se rodio moj sin i rekao mi jos cemo se mi vidjeti... Naime imamo smrzlice na VV po koje smo misli ici kada sin napuni tri godine (rujan 2011. FET), ali s obzirom na sve sto citam bojim se kako ce se sve odvijati na VV, postoji li mogucnost prijenosa smrzlica u privatnu kliniku dr. L.? Hoce li dr. A. preuzeti FET-ove cura koje su bile kod dr. L.?
> 
> Molim Laky da isprazni inbox jer bi joj poslala pp.


ispraznila

----------


## ina7

Da li netko slučajno zna - ako smo svu dokumentaciju prikupili za postupak (psiholog,pravnik,drugo mišljenje) i to nam je na VV da li će nam to važiti kad odemo na neku drugu kliniku? 
Da li postoji mogućnost da dođemo do te dokumentacije?

----------


## Kadauna

*Ina7,* sigurno će ti vrijediti one općeniti dokumenti kao pravno i psiho savjetovanje kao i 2. mišljenje, no neke pretrage kao HIV ili recimo hepatitis znaju imati "rok trajanja". Što se tiče dokumentacije, napisano je ranije da se može doći po dokumentaciju na VV, pa predlažem da nekog pošalješ ili zamoliš nekog koji ide na VV da ti isfotokopira svu dokumentaciju.

----------


## Šiškica

ina7 mislim da ti potvrde vrijede i u drugim klinikama.. 

I ne znam zašto ne bi mogla podići svoj karton (ili ga iskopirati)..

----------


## vikki

Mislim da podići ne može, on ostaje u arhivi bolnice, može ga kopirati.

----------


## draga

> Dr. A se brzo snašao i dobro mu ide pa zašto ne bi i drugi.


Dr.A je imao dobrog mentora i podrsku cijelog tima dobro organiziranih i educiranih ljudi. Mislim da se u tom okruzenju bilo prilicno lako snaci ako imas volju za raditi ovaj ( u Hrvatskoj) prilicno nezahvalan posao.

----------


## niki78

> *Ina7,* sigurno će ti vrijediti one općeniti dokumenti kao pravno i psiho savjetovanje kao i 2. mišljenje, no neke pretrage kao HIV ili recimo hepatitis znaju imati "rok trajanja". Što se tiče dokumentacije, napisano je ranije da se može doći po dokumentaciju na VV, pa predlažem da nekog pošalješ ili zamoliš nekog koji ide na VV da ti isfotokopira svu dokumentaciju.


mene zanima da li se dokumenti: pravno i psiho savjetovanje i 2. mišljenje mogu nazad dobiti originali jer što mi vrijede kopije kad će me u drugoj bolnici tražiti originale?

----------


## Bebel

Misli da se pod odlaskom dr.A misli na selidbu u drugu ordinaciju, ordinaciju na "slavnom" Merkuru.
Oni su se spojili pa nema potrebe da je dislociran.
Potpomognuta na VV postaje Potpomognuta (u pravom smislu te riječi-hvala međedu) na Merkuru.
Ciao svima i puno sreće kamo god krenule  :Bye: 

Mene Merkur više neće vidjeti... (baš me zanimaju Čanićevi rezultati sad kad nema podršku sa VV-a  :Rolling Eyes:  - možda mu Š. odradi koji transfer)

----------


## marincezg

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1706459]pa nazovi doktora Alebića na mobitel i pitaj njega, šaljem ti broj na PP.[/QUOTE

jel bi i meni mogla poslati na pp broj mob. od dok. Alebica...
bila bi ti jako, jako zahvalna.......
pozzzz

----------


## marincezg

> Čovjek ide tamo gdje mu je bolje,i zašto ne?.Jedino je mogao biti fer prema nama i reći to ranije kako bi imale vremena za pronaći druge klinike,a svakako je nonsens da je naručivao pacijentice za postupak u 10 mj i onda  rekao puj pik ne važi...Nije fer..


ja  nisam kod dr. L nego kod A, ali mislim da bi bilo najbolje kad bi dosla zamjena za L....  to bi bio red, nemogu ostavit samo jednog dr. a ne ovako da vas ostavljaju na milost i nemilost...
znam da je sad svima vam tesko, ali valjda cete svi doci kod nekog dr. na red.....

----------


## marincezg

> raspad sistema na VV očito


nemoj tako, ne, ne.........

----------


## tarajan

Čitam i jednostavno ne mogu vjerovati...............zvala u utorak i sestra me naručila 21-og dana ciklusa(12.10) kod dr A,čak mi nije ni jednim riječju dala do znanja da nešto nije u redu.
Sve mi se čini da mi  svoj prvi postupak na VV-u nećemo ni dočekati...
Puno sreće svima bez obzira za koju kliniku se odlučile

----------


## BHany

zamoljena sam od jedne forumašice koja je poslala upit u ministarstvo zdravstva u vezi stanja na vv-u
da stavim odgovor koji je dobila, ako smatram da ga treba staviti

ja smatram da vas ne treba zakinuti za nikakve informacije, a vi sami procijenite koliko su one istinite, upotrebljive i realne, a koliko su samo floskule i želja da se opet umiri svekoliko pučanstvo i smiri bunt  :Rolling Eyes:  :Undecided: 

dakle, evo odgovora omiljene nam glasnogovornice omiljenog nam ministra:




> U tijeku je rješavanje  problema nastalih odlaskom dr. Lučingera s VV, kao i paralelno, spajanje  VV s Merkurom (zbog čega će se problem kapaciteta lakše riješiti). 
> Ravnatelj, koji je osoba  odgovorna za funkcioniranje ustanove, upozoren je na sadržaj  dopisa, te je zamoljen da se postupak spajanja ivf odjela provede čim  brže kako ne bi došlo do nepotrebnog zastoja u radu odjela. 
> 
> S poštovanjem,
> 
> *Zora Lažeta*

----------


## Tinkica

Ja sam jučer dobila informaciju da će  Lana raditi paralelke i dalje,što znači da će raditi na VV. No kako god bilo,ja sam se za sada odlučila probati u Sl,jer nemam živaca čekati rasplet događaja na VV,ako ću platiti već onda ću tamo gdje mi zakon pruža bar malo veću šansu.
Svima želim što prije novu priliku za majčinstvo..

----------


## arnea76

Hay, cure ! Ima li netko broj mob. dr. Lučingera ? Molila bih da proslijedite ! Hvala !

----------


## azrijelka36

arnea poslala sam ti pp
broj koji jaimam je 091
a ovdje je netko napisao i neki 095 broj..ne znam jel ga netko uspio dobiti na taj?

----------


## laky

javlja se na 091

----------


## azrijelka36

ja sam mu napisala mail, pa me odmah slijedeći dan zvao.
uglavnon, dogovorili smo se da ćemo na inseminaciju kod njega  privatno.
ako nekog zanima cijena je 2000.00 +PDV

----------


## niki78

> ja sam mu napisala mail, pa me odmah slijedeći dan zvao.


možeš li mi molim te napisati na koju si mu mail adresu pisala, ja sam poslala na gmail pa mi se nije javio. hvala

----------


## gala1979

> ja sam mu napisala mail, pa me odmah slijedeći dan zvao.
> uglavnon, dogovorili smo se da ćemo na inseminaciju kod njega  privatno.
> ako nekog zanima cijena je 2000.00 +PDV


Jel meni netko može poslati email adresu na pp?

----------


## ksena28

ne znam jel bila info, VV je navodno zaposlio dva nova biologa, no postupci su odgođeni do daljnjega dok se ne izuče dovoljno.

----------


## AuroraBlu

> ne znam jel bila info, VV je navodno zaposlio dva nova biologa, no postupci su odgođeni do daljnjega dok se ne izuče dovoljno.


Ubrzani tečaj, ha!?

----------


## gala1979

Samo ću reći da od moja 4 IVF sam ostali trudna (al nažalost završilo spontanim) samo onaj put kad mi je Lana radila.

----------


## azrijelka36

> možeš li mi molim te napisati na koju si mu mail  adresu pisala, ja sam poslala na gmail pa mi se nije javio.  hvala


i ja sam slala na gmail

----------


## azrijelka36

> Jel meni netko može poslati email adresu na pp?


 poslano  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

[QUOTE=marincezg;1707822]


> pa nazovi doktora Alebića na mobitel i pitaj njega, šaljem ti broj na PP.[/QUOTE
> 
> jel bi i meni mogla poslati na pp broj mob. od dok. Alebica...
> bila bi ti jako, jako zahvalna.......
> pozzzz


ne mogu ti poslati PP jer si još "nova" i treba ti odreženi broj postova da bi mogla primiti i slati PP-ove. Stoga mi napiši neku svoju mail adresu pa ću ti poslati na mail broj mobitela dr. Alebića.

----------


## gala1979

> ne znam jel bila info, VV je navodno zaposlio dva nova biologa, no postupci su odgođeni do daljnjega dok se ne izuče dovoljno.


Nastavljaju se postupci na VV i pacijentice se normalno naručuju. Ko je više tu lud. Brijem da će raditi ta dva nova uz Lanu jedno vrijeme, što čak nije ni loše.

----------


## niki78

> Nastavljaju se postupci na VV i pacijentice se normalno naručuju. Ko je više tu lud. Brijem da će raditi ta dva nova uz Lanu jedno vrijeme, što čak nije ni loše.


koliko ja znam postupci se ne rade do daljnjega (barem do 11. mjeseca), sad ni meni više ništa nije jasno.

----------


## gala1979

Sve cure što su zvale za narudžbu su naručene i rečeno im je da je dezinformacija da su postupci obustavljeni. Ni meni nije jasno, ja nisam zvala.

----------


## gala1979

> Sve cure što su zvale za narudžbu su naručene i rečeno im je da je dezinformacija da su postupci obustavljeni. Ni meni nije jasno, ja nisam zvala.


Pod tim mislim da su naručene kod dr. Alebića a ne da dr. Lučinger nastavlja sa radom, on definitivno odlazi.

----------


## sg12

Ja sam trebala biti u postupku u 10. mjesecu, dobila protokol i nabavila sve lijekove. Zvala sam dr.A prosli tjedan i rekao je da se sve za sada prekida i da do sijecnja vjerojatno nece raditi postupke. Stvarno mi sad nije nista jasno.

----------


## Kadauna

možda je pritisak došao izravno iz ministarstva zbog naglog prestanka rada i zbog toga što se već o tome na veliko priča i zbog toga što je nekoliko upita išlo izravno na ministarstvo milinovića i gđu glasnogovornicu. MOžda je došlo naređenje da pod bilo koju cijenu moraju nastaviti raditi. Ako tko ima kakvih friških i provjerenih informacija neka javi obavezno.

----------


## pirica

postupci se rade, dolazi netko poznat umjesto lane, tajna je tko

----------


## Kadauna

> postupci se rade, dolazi netko poznat umjesto lane, tajna je tko



Kad će doći taj netko? Kad će se opet krenuti s postupcima?

----------


## gala1979

Može se na prste nabrojati zagrebačke embriologe. 2 su na Duhu (i rade na još jednom mjestu i nisu oni), 2 su na Vinogradskoj (1 od njih je prešao nedavno sa VV), jedino ne znam tko je na Petrovoj.

----------


## pirica

> Kad će doći taj netko? Kad će se opet krenuti s postupcima?


odmah, sa postupcima se nastavlja, danas je bila puna čekaonica

----------


## Kadauna

> odmah, sa postupcima se nastavlja, danas je bila puna čekaonica



ovo su dobre vijesti, nadam se da će nam netko uskoro reći tko je taj embriolog novi, možda stvarno netko iz Petrove?

----------


## vikki

Čini mi se da se ministar uplašio negativnog publiciteta opet, taman smo ga bili ostavili na miru neko vrijeme.

----------


## molu

a što je s pacijentima dr L.? A ima nas? Nama ništa ne znači novi embriolog. Ili dva

----------


## pirica

> a što je s pacijentima dr L.? A ima nas? Nama ništa ne znači novi embriolog. Ili dva


e to ne znam, pitala sam dr. A da li dolazi tko umjesto dr.L i za sada ne dolazi

----------


## laky

ovo sam i ja čula

----------


## nana1976

Od kada oni to rade. Ja prošli ponedjeljak zvala dr. A koji mi je rekao od daljnjega ništa neka nazovem u 01.2011g.I šta sada trebala u postupak u 10 mj. Najvjerovatnije idem sutra gore ujutro pa ću to provjeriti.

----------


## Snjeska

nana1976 jedva čekam nove informacije o stanju na VV

----------


## Snjeska

> ja sam mu napisala mail, pa me odmah slijedeći dan zvao.
> uglavnon, dogovorili smo se da ćemo na inseminaciju kod njega privatno.
> ako nekog zanima cijena je 2000.00 +PDV


 A kriotransfer košta 3 000kn+PDV  :Sad: 
u poliklinici IVF je 2 000 kn

----------


## pirica

> Od kada oni to rade. Ja prošli ponedjeljak zvala dr. A koji mi je rekao od daljnjega ništa neka nazovem u 01.2011g.I šta sada trebala u postupak u 10 mj. Najvjerovatnije idem sutra gore ujutro pa ću to provjeriti.


evo ja sam ti danas s njim pričala i *postupci se ne odgađaju* dalje rade kao da se ništa nije desilo

----------


## capka

> nana1976 jedva čekam nove informacije o stanju na VV


i ja

----------


## nataša

možda je i bolje curama koje nemaju internet, nisu znale šta se događa, nisu se nasekirale i sasvim  normalno idu na naručeni pregled, a gle nas?! užas!!   

 mislim, ja sam uredno već u frugoj bolnici ikao imam dogovoren 21. dan da krenem i to u četvrtak!!!!!!!!! i šta da ja sad radim?! pa mislim stvarno.... poludiću!

jel koja cura u sl. situaciji?????'

----------


## laky

> A kriotransfer košta 3 000kn+PDV 
> u poliklinici IVF je 2 000 kn


a ja na IVF kod Š ne bih ni da on meni plaća iskreno

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam se danas narucila kod dr. A  bez problema i odmah idem u postupak kao sta je bilo i dogovoreno  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Potpisujem Natašu u potpunosti, ispadamo frikuše...
Samo što je onda s pacijenticama dr L?

----------


## nataša

ma totalni kretenizam, ljuta sam ko pas! ne znam jel sam više ljuta na sebe, ili na milinovića, il na vv, il na vinogradsku koja me tako brzo primila!!kakav paradoks!!! pa sad vi meni recite do koje mjere zvučim nenormalnO!?
 poptuno!!!

 šta da sad radim? 

 zvaću sutra dr Alebića pa ću vidit šta će mi reći! ako lana ostaje još malo, bilo bi great, ali ako dođu neki mladi bilozi od kakvih  sam pobjegla iz Osijeka koji mi je pedalj od kuće i odlučila ipak provesti 3,5 sata svaki put u autu za svaki pregled na VV, onda stvrano nisam ništa napravila!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

katastrofa! 

 ajd cure, ako neko šta sazna, nek odma javi, i ako nije za javno, nek šalje na pp, ako je neprovjereno ili traži diskreciju! mislim, vezano za bilologe!

 a ja ću dotle bit nadrnada ko konj!(uz isprike konjima)

----------


## Šiškica

Idem preksutra gore i baš me zanima rasplet cijele priče..(mislila sam da se sve raspalo , da ću kopirati papire i preći u Vinogradsku) sad kad mi kaže krećete za deset dana s sprejanjem..prevrnut ću se šoka. :Shock:  naravno pozitivnog.. jer već sam si složila u glavi da nema šanse da idem u novi postupak do 3mj. 2011.

----------


## nataša

> Idem preksutra gore i baš me zanima rasplet cijele priče..(mislila sam da se sve raspalo , da ću kopirati papire i preći u Vinogradsku) sad kad mi kaže krećete za deset dana s sprejanjem..prevrnut ću se šoka. naravno pozitivnog.. jer već sam si složila u glavi da nema šanse da idem u novi postupak do 3mj. 2011.


 ne muče te bilozi?!

----------


## laky

mislim da i oni na VV izgleda neznaju info jer se očito svaki minut mijenjaju....ostaje nam samo da jedne druge izvešćujemo o zbivanjima i promjenama

----------


## laky

> ne muče te bilozi?!


pa mozda dođe neki novi stari biolog  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

netko je napisao da će Lana paralelno raditi.. nadam se ..i tješim sama sebe
Biti će sigurno puno manje postupaka nego inače jer činjenica je da je Alebić uvjek imao oko 1/3 postupaka ostalo dr.L -znači većinu..
Pa se tješim možda dođem u postupak dok je ona tamo..

----------


## Šiškica

Sad odgovaram sama sebi ... Sam se ti nadaj!!!! Moš mislit!!

----------


## Šiškica

laky pun ti je sandučić..

----------


## laky

> laky pun ti je sandučić..


ispraznila

----------


## pirica

ne znam šta da kažem, koliko sam skužila Lana ide odmah s dr.L i dolazi netko ko će ju odmah zamjenit (znaći nije netko nov), pitala sam je li netko poznat odgovore je da, eto pacijentice dr.A nastavljaju dalje, a pacijentice dr.L ???

----------


## Kadauna

Jutro cure, 

Nataša, nemoj se sekirati ovako, nema potrebe
a) na Vinogradskoj si u dobrim rukama i možeš krenuti u roku od odmah u postupak. ž
b) na Vuku se ipak čini da se stvari još nisu iskristalizirale do kraja i tko zna kako će ovo skupa završiti, pa vidiš i sama da Alebić jedan tjedan odgađa sve do 01/2011 jer nema biologa a drugi tjedan normalno naručuje pacijentice kao i dogovoreno u postupke jer će netko doći a taj je netko još tajna, nadam se uskoro otkrivena. Pacijenti imaju apsolutno pravo znati tko će im raditi postupke. 
c) Nataša, ja osobno volim znati što se događa da znam kad je štrajk u Mariboru, nije loše znati, treba i planirati godišnji, bolovanje, dolazak u kliniku, tako vjerojatno i ti. Mogla si ne čitajući forum doći na Vuk Vrhovec i čuti Alebića kako ti govori, žao mi je ali do daljnjega, do siječnja 2011 nema postupaka i tko zna što iza toga čeka. 

*Sve druge cure molim koje idu gore na dogovore da se jave s novostima da se što prije kompletira slika stanja na Vuk Vrhovcu, i slažem se, ovo je najbolji i najbrži izvor informacija.*

----------


## nataša

> Jutro cure, 
> 
> Nataša, nemoj se sekirati ovako, nema potrebe
> a) na Vinogradskoj si u dobrim rukama i možeš krenuti u roku od odmah u postupak. ž
> b) na Vuku se ipak čini da se stvari još nisu iskristalizirale do kraja i tko zna kako će ovo skupa završiti, pa vidiš i sama da Alebić jedan tjedan odgađa sve do 01/2011 jer nema biologa a drugi tjedan normalno naručuje pacijentice kao i dogovoreno u postupke jer će netko doći a taj je netko još tajna, nadam se uskoro otkrivena. Pacijenti imaju apsolutno pravo znati tko će im raditi postupke. 
> c) Nataša, ja osobno volim znati što se događa da znam kad je štrajk u Mariboru, nije loše znati, treba i planirati godišnji, bolovanje, dolazak u kliniku, tako vjerojatno i ti. Mogla si ne čitajući forum doći na Vuk Vrhovec i čuti Alebića kako ti govori, žao mi je ali do daljnjega, do siječnja 2011 nema postupaka i tko zna što iza toga čeka. 
> 
> *Sve druge cure molim koje idu gore na dogovore da se jave s novostima da se što prije kompletira slika stanja na Vuk Vrhovcu, i slažem se, ovo je najbolji i najbrži izvor informacija.*


sve si u pravu.. čekamo prve informacije!

p.s. kadauna, kad ti ustaješ?!

----------


## kiša

baš  mi je drago da dr. A ostaje zbog svih nas, a i čini mi se da sam prije par dana pisala da se moramo smiriti i čekati još koji dan rasplet, da ne brzamo, 

u biti svako malo se na vv diže neka bura pa se u roku par dana smiri, i sve bude na neki način ok.
ne znam zašto ali još vjerujem u vv, ma koliko izmjena bilo, 
možda sam blesava ili??????????

u svakom slučaju cure svima želim puno sreće kod dr. A i puno malih bebica :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## hello kitty

znali netko gdje je Joža Barišić jel on osta raditi tamo

----------


## nataša

sva sreća da dr A ostaje, ja opet njemu vjerujem bezrezervno, još ako mu ostane Lana neko vrijeme, biće super!

----------


## Kadauna

> baš  mi je drago da dr. A ostaje zbog svih nas, a i čini mi se da sam prije par dana pisala da se moramo smiriti i čekati još koji dan rasplet, da ne brzamo, 
> 
> u biti svako malo se na vv diže neka bura pa se u roku par dana smiri, i sve bude na neki način ok.
> *ne znam zašto ali još vjerujem u vv, ma koliko izmjena bilo, 
> možda sam blesava ili??????????*
> 
> u svakom slučaju cure svima želim puno sreće kod dr. A i puno malih bebica


Zašto bi bila blesava? nego je tebi jednostavno lakše na taj način nastaviti funkcionirati, meni je lakše kad imam SVE informacije pa i negativne. Odlazak Lane i Lučingera je uvelike zatalasao stanje na Vuk Vrhovcu do te mjere da se ne zna tko će uz Alebića raditi postupke,  tko je taj embriolog!? Meni to osobno ne zvuči dobro, inače je loše razbiti uhodani tim, treba neko vrijeme - uz pretpostavku da su najbolji pojedinici u pitanju - treba neko vrijeme da se novi tim uigra. Vrijeme u MPO vodama je dragocjeno, posebno u uvjetima kad se čeka na postupke zbog gužve, zbog smanjenog budžeta bolnice, zbog neimanja lijekova, pa brzo prođe godina. Nekome je godina previše iako ima tek 29 g., drugima je godina od životne važnosti jer imaju 39.g. i vrlo ograničenu fertilnost. 

Nek se nastavlja rad, ali molim cure da izađu s friškim vijestima, ovo je jedini način da budemo informirane u potpunosti.

----------


## sretna35

potpisujem Kadaunu i ja s vama najbolje pratim tijek događanja :Cool:

----------


## Ela28

> potpisujem Kadaunu i ja s vama najbolje pratim tijek događanja


Ovo stvarno nije u redu ja sam jučer trebala biti na pregledu i pripremi za postupak i Alebić mi rekao da ne dolazim da mu se javim tek u 11.mjesecu. Sad čitam da su neke cure naručene i da idu u postupak .NIŠTA MI NIJE JASNO  :Sad:

----------


## nataša

> Ovo stvarno nije u redu ja sam jučer trebala biti na pregledu i pripremi za postupak i Alebić mi rekao da ne dolazim da mu se javim tek u 11.mjesecu. Sad čitam da su neke cure naručene i da idu u postupak .NIŠTA MI NIJE JASNO



evo ja zvala i dr mi reče da dođem kako sam naručena, a to je 30.09. kaže, radi normalno i veseo je :Klap:

----------


## nataša

juoš me nešto zanima: smrzavaju li jajne stanice na vv?

----------


## nataša

sad su mi sestre rekle( malo "neraspoloženo, i to neki novi glas?!) da Lana ( koliko oni znaju )radi i da smrzavaju jajne stanice!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> sad su mi sestre rekle( malo "neraspoloženo, i to neki novi glas?!) da Lana ( koliko oni znaju )radi i da smrzavaju jajne stanice!


Ja više ništa ne kužim  :Rolling Eyes: . Meni su jučer sestre rekle da Lana odlazi sa dr.L 01.10.

----------


## nataša

ajd nek neko nazove i pita za Lanu, stvarno nema smisla šta nam rade!

----------


## nataša

ovako: Lana odlazi zauvijek sa  VV 01.10. Primljena su dva mlada biologa koja će raditi bez Lane. Ona ih neće poučavati. 

TO JE SADA VALDA POSLJEDNJA INFORMACIJA VEZANA ZA LANU!

Pa vi sad recite .....

----------


## sg12

Ja sam sad zvala dr. A, rekao je da dodjem kako smo se dogovrili i da se postupci nastavljaju, nisam pitala za biologe.

----------


## Dodirko

Zadnji podatak od Nataše je točan.

----------


## TrudyC

A zna li netko tko preuzima pacijente dr. Lučingera?

----------


## sretna35

> Zadnji podatak od Nataše je točan.


draga od kuda ti informacija

----------


## majalena

drage moje trudilice,sve u svemu ako i dr.L odlazi sigurno će doći netko drugi,iako sigurno neće biti ko dr.L bolje i to nego da se krene u drugu bonicu pa moramo sve  ispočetka,bar ja tako mislim.ja sam naručena 01.10 i ne mislim ništa zvati i provjeravati iako nIsam iz zg.kad dođem primiti me mora a za dalje ćemo čuti.cure jel se slažete samnom?

----------


## Kadauna

dva nova biologa??

a) hvala Bogu ili kako kaže jedna moja frendica hvala svemiru što dolaze dvojica ili dva embriologa

b) trebat će im ipak neko vrijeme da se nauče, pa tko voli nek izvoli.

----------


## andream

pa dva najmanje i trebaju biti i po slovu zakona.
samo ovo je preozbiljan posao da počnu "učiti", ja vjerujem da će nas imena iznenaditi.

----------


## Kadauna

> pa dva najmanje i trebaju biti i po slovu zakona.
> samo ovo je preozbiljan posao da počnu "učiti", ja vjerujem da će nas imena iznenaditi.


znam samo da je prije pol godine bio javni natječaj raspisan za upravo dva embriologa.............


Vidjet ćemo kroz koji dan

----------


## BHany

*Hitno...do sutra, najkasnije preksutra...

Sve/svi vi koji ste se liječili kod dr. Lučingera na VV-u...svi koji ste  uz njegovu pomoć došli do djeteta...koji biste željeli nešto reći o  njemu kao liječniku, kao čovjeku...vaša iskustva...* *

Može više vas. Sprema se jedan članak o njemu i jedna novinarka vas moli  za suradnju u tome. Sigurna je i ona, kao što sam i ja da će vas se  naći dosta.* *

Javite mi se na pp, mail ili mob...što već imate.* 

evo tema...http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59716-T...63#post1710763

----------


## beba38

Pa nije čovjek umro da se pišu  članci o njemu i žalopojke  , samo se seli u svoju kliniku , treba   novinarka s njim obaviti interviju, pa da čujemo  razloge zašto je otišao sa VV, i kako će njegova klinika  raditi.

----------


## laky

> *hitno...do sutra, najkasnije preksutra...
> 
> Sve/svi vi koji ste se liječili kod dr. Lučingera na vv-u...svi koji ste uz njegovu pomoć došli do djeteta...koji biste željeli nešto reći o njemu kao liječniku, kao čovjeku...vaša iskustva...* *
> 
> može više vas. Sprema se jedan članak o njemu i jedna novinarka vas moli za suradnju u tome. Sigurna je i ona, kao što sam i ja da će vas se naći dosta.* *
> 
> javite mi se na pp, mail ili mob...što već imate.* 
> 
> evo tema...http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59716-t...63#post1710763


tu sam i rado bih sve ispriČala

----------


## marincezg

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1709362]


> ne mogu ti poslati PP jer si još "nova" i treba ti odreženi broj postova da bi mogla primiti i slati PP-ove. Stoga mi napiši neku svoju mail adresu pa ću ti poslati na mail broj mobitela dr. Alebića.


evo moje e-mail adrese: zbrzi@vodatel.net
Hvala unaprijed
pozdrav........

----------


## laky

> Pa nije čovjek umro da se pišu članci o njemu i žalopojke , samo se seli u svoju kliniku , treba novinarka s njim obaviti interviju, pa da čujemo razloge zašto je otišao sa VV, i kako će njegova klinika raditi.


koliko vidim nitko ne trazi da netko pise zalopojke nego svoje iskustvo a ja ga imam u 4 godine na VV,a nevidim zasto bis e dr Lučinger bilo kome pravdao ili objasnjavao sto je otisao sa VV u svoju kliniku?????pa svatko ide gdje mu je bolje!!!!neka mu ja sa srećom

----------


## marincezg

> Ovo stvarno nije u redu ja sam jučer trebala biti na pregledu i pripremi za postupak i Alebić mi rekao da ne dolazim da mu se javim tek u 11.mjesecu. Sad čitam da su neke cure naručene i da idu u postupak .NIŠTA MI NIJE JASNO


pa sve zavisi kakav je postupak, i sta ste sve obavile do sad,  tako da vjerovatno to igra ulogu.....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> koliko vidim nitko ne trazi da netko pise zalopojke nego svoje iskustvo a ja ga imam u 4 godine na VV,a nevidim zasto bis e dr Lučinger bilo kome pravdao ili objasnjavao sto je otisao sa VV u svoju kliniku?????pa svatko ide gdje mu je bolje!!!!neka mu ja sa srećom


potpisujem

----------


## sretna35

> *Hitno...do sutra, najkasnije preksutra...
> 
> Sve/svi vi koji ste se liječili kod dr. Lučingera na VV-u...svi koji ste uz njegovu pomoć došli do djeteta...koji biste željeli nešto reći o njemu kao liječniku, kao čovjeku...vaša iskustva...* *
> 
> Može više vas. Sprema se jedan članak o njemu i jedna novinarka vas moli za suradnju u tome. Sigurna je i ona, kao što sam i ja da će vas se naći dosta.* *
> 
> Javite mi se na pp, mail ili mob...što već imate.* 
> 
> evo tema...http://forum.roda.hr/threads/59716-T...63#post1710763


velikim dijelom sam svoja iskustva podijelila s javnošću u posebnom prilogu Mama i beba, spremna sam opet govoriti o tome ako se radi o pouzdanom, i provjeronom novinaru-novinarki
BHany mislim da imaš broj mog moba, a evo e-mail:natasa.jelaca@mail.inet.hr

----------


## gala1979

Postiji li kakva web stranica te Lučingerove nove poliklinike. Pošaljite mi link.

----------


## nataša

> draga od kuda ti informacija


Rekla mi sestra danas u 10 do 2 kad sam zvala ponovo!!! pitala sam i oće li ta dva nova biologa neko učit poslu ( misleći na Lanu) , ona nikako nije očekivala takvo pitanje pa je rekla da ne može sa mnom o tome razgovarat( što je u redu :Rolling Eyes: ), al ja sam    odlučila pitat pa kud puklo da puklo! no svakako taj fakultet završavaju najperfektniji studenti i mislim da će si dati truda da se pokažu! novi bilozi, mislim, ne med. sestre :Laughing: ( malo sam konačno vratila i šaljivost u svoj život, za razliku od ovih par dana unazad!

 ja idem na VV s puno elana i nade da će sve bit ok !!

trudiće se i dr A, i novi biolozi, uopće ne sumnjam!

----------


## BHany

> Pa nije čovjek umro da se pišu  članci o njemu i žalopojke  , samo se seli u svoju kliniku , treba   novinarka s njim obaviti interviju, pa da čujemo  razloge zašto je otišao sa VV, i kako će njegova klinika  raditi.



izjave pacijenta/pacijentica će jedan od elemenata
vjerujem da će članak obuhvatiti sve aspekte
...i, znajući rad novinarke koja priprema članak, da će biti korektan prema cijeloj situaciji

----------


## nana1976

> možda je i bolje curama koje nemaju internet, nisu znale šta se događa, nisu se nasekirale i sasvim  normalno idu na naručeni pregled, a gle nas?! užas!!   
> 
>  mislim, ja sam uredno već u frugoj bolnici ikao imam dogovoren 21. dan da krenem i to u četvrtak!!!!!!!!! i šta da ja sad radim?! pa mislim stvarno.... poludiću!
> 
> jel koja cura u sl. situaciji?????'


 Javlam da sam ja isto tako napravila danas bila u Vinogradskoj ko njih sam naručena početkom 11 mj,u postupak, ali naravno kako vidim ako bude ljekova. Na VV nisam stigla pa sam ih zvala. Sestre i ako nešto znaju ne mogu preko dr. pa ja normalno odmah zovem dr.A i kažem šta sada čekajući dobila danas i šta sada. Trebala od danas biti u postupku, a on evo terapija i sljedeća se vidimo. Ajd sad budi pametan. Naravno prednost dajem VV, ali ako to opet zakaže šta onda. ZBUNJENA!!!!!!!!

----------


## andream

Nana, što ti je točno rekao dr A? Kakvu si terapiju dobila i da li ideš u postupak idući ciklus, nisam baš skužila iz posta?

----------


## nana1976

I još jedna molba, ako koja zna broj mob. dr.A da mi ga pošalje na pp. Unaprijed hvala!!!

----------


## nataša

> Nana, što ti je točno rekao dr A? Kakvu si terapiju dobila i da li ideš u postupak idući ciklus, nisam baš skužila iz posta?


 da, ja isto nisam skonatala

----------


## andream

nataša, sad vidim potpis, jel se ipak vraćaš na VV?  :Wink:

----------


## nataša

> nataša, sad vidim potpis, jel se ipak vraćaš na VV?


da, zabolila me glava od kontanja jučer i danas, i onda sam zaključila da NE ZNAM koja odluka je ispravna, to niko ne zna, pa sam išla onako redom: tamo di sam već naručena! a to je prvotno VV i to već prekosutra na 21. dan! a sad biolozi: nadam se da će si dat truda, ipak su novi i morajuse dokazat!

----------


## mare41

nataša, na PMF-u se ne uči o MPO-u, za dobiti naziv embriolog treba puno edukacije i iskustva, nakon završenog faksa toga nema, unatoč silnom trudu.

----------


## kiša

jutro curke..........

sad sam totalno zbunjena, znači alebić nekom kaže da dođe kako su se dogovorili, a nekom da ne dolazi, što je to sad????

ja ga moram zvati idući tjedan, baš me zanima

----------


## Ela28

Da baš tako i meni je rekao da ne dolazim 27.09.i da ga nazovem u 11.mjesecu ali ja neću toliko čekati ne pada mi na pamet nego ću ga nazvat sljedeći tjedan kad procurim i pitat što sad ....

----------


## Ela28

> pa sve zavisi kakav je postupak, i sta ste sve obavile do sad, tako da vjerovatno to igra ulogu.....


Na zadnjem nalazu je pisalo doći 21.dan ciklusa na pregled i pripremu za postupak.Tako da mislim da to nema veze i ja sam nazvala par dana prije i doktor mi je rekao da ne dolazim da postupke ne rade do daljnjega.Što očito nije istina.A da sam otišla u ponedjeljak 27.09.za Zagreb vjerojatno bi krenula u postupak jer koliko čujem postupci se opet rade. I zašto bi sad čekala 11.mjesec a zadnji postupak sam imala u 01.mjesecu.

----------


## kiša

> Na zadnjem nalazu je pisalo doći 21.dan ciklusa na pregled i pripremu za postupak.Tako da mislim da to nema veze i ja sam nazvala par dana prije i doktor mi je rekao da ne dolazim da postupke ne rade do daljnjega.Što očito nije istina.A da sam otišla u ponedjeljak 27.09.za Zagreb vjerojatno bi krenula u postupak jer koliko čujem postupci se opet rade. I zašto bi sad čekala 11.mjesec a zadnji postupak sam imala u 01.mjesecu.




ja bi na tvom mjestu ga nazvala danas i vjerojatno će ti sad reći drugu priču

----------


## nataša

> ja bi na tvom mjestu ga nazvala danas i vjerojatno će ti sad reći drugu priču


poptuno se slažem! idi umjesto mene, ja ionako ne mogu jer imam cistu, NORMALNO!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Da kiša još stigneš krenut ako ti je 21 dc., to obično samo pogleda jel imaš cistu i propiše lijekove, sretno

----------


## kiara79

> Da kiša još stigneš krenut ako ti je 21 dc., to obično samo pogleda jel imaš cistu i propiše lijekove, sretno


kiša slažem se sa ovim što ti kažu cure,i ja bi se samo 21dc pojavila gore...i ništa ih prije ne bi zvala..Sretno!!

----------


## kiara79

sorry htjedoh reći Ela :Embarassed: ...oprosti kišo!

----------


## Šiškica

Jutros sam bila gore.. 
Baš smo se lijepo napričali, ispregledali i iskomentirali moje nalaze, ovulacije, jajne stanice i moguće terapije.. idem idući ciklus u postupak - ak nam ovaj ciljani s Duphastonom ne uspije.

Dr. A. mi je između ostalog napomenuo da se nada da se opet neće dogoditi priča od prošlog tjedna kad su mu rekli jedno ( da nema postupaka do 1.mj. 2011. i on to prenio pacijenticama )i u roku dan dva su promjenili odluku - da se sve nastavlja normalno..

Inače danas je bilo čak 5 embriotransvera i ni jedna punkcija..

----------


## nataša

> Jutros sam bila gore.. 
> Baš smo se lijepo napričali, ispregledali i iskomentirali moje nalaze, ovulacije, jajne stanice i moguće terapije.. idem idući ciklus u postupak - ak nam ovaj ciljani s Duphastonom ne uspije.
> 
> Dr. A. mi je između ostalog napomenuo da se nada da se opet neće dogoditi priča od prošlog tjedna kad su mu rekli jedno ( da nema postupaka do 1.mj. 2011. i on to prenio pacijenticama )i u roku dan dva su promjenili odluku - da se sve nastavlja normalno..
> 
> Inače danas je bilo čak 5 embriotransvera i ni jedna punkcija..


 zašta si pila duphaston?

----------


## NINA30

Jel se to normaliziralo stanje na VV?!Pitam jer sam se htjela naručiti kod njih pa sam čitajući ovaj forum shvatila da je tamo nekakva zbrka.Budući da biram gdje bi išla po neko drugo mišljenje skupljam informacije kakvo je stanje po bolnicama.I zanima me što je s Merkurom?(ako tko zna)

----------


## Šiškica

Merkurom ????  sad bi se nasmijala!!!!!!!!!

Točan odgovor je MPO VV više ne postoji sad smo MERKUR - MPO.. 
 tako mi danas dr. isprintao na povijesti bolesti.. 

I da stanje se lagano vraća u normalu..

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Siskice* sretno u svakom slucaju.Mislim na tebe.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## niki78

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/zacec...-clanak-197507

evo link za članak o VV upravo objavljen

----------


## nana1976

Šta je sada to?
Zašto onda doktor naručuje, sada mi tek ništa nije jasno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Ima li ko kakav točan odgovor? 
Čitala sam članak; zna li koja šta se događa

----------


## Ela28

> sorry htjedoh reći Ela...oprosti kišo!


Ma nema veze sad je kasno jer je već prošao 21.dan kad procurim ću nazvat pa ću vidjeti što će mi sad reći ...

----------


## gala1979

Nije loša situacija samo na polju MPO, stručnjaka fali u svima granama medicine. Vjerojatno je članak napisan i prije nego je pao dogovor na VV da se nastavi s radom pošto-poto s onim što se ima. Treba ipak negdje zbrinuti tu količinu pacijenata. Nažalost to je tako ne zbog sadašnje reforme zdravstva već zbog zdravstvenog sustava u Hrvatskoj unazad 50 godina koja je kao takav neodrživ. 50- tih se na medicinu prijavljivalo 2000 kandidata a prije 10 godina 600, danas jedva 200. Liječnika će biti sve manje a tako i drugog zdravstvenog kadra jer su plaće i život mizerni unatoč trud, znanju i godinama edukacije koji su uloženi. Sad je počelo pucati po šavovima i mi tu primjećujemo tamo gdje nas najviše zanima, na područu umjetne oplodne. Dr. Lučinger spašava vlastitu glavu i nije on kriv što se prije 10 godina nije planiralo i uposlilo mladog kadra da ga naslijedi. Postupci će se vjerojatno nastaviti sa kadrom koji je na raspolaganju a kome ne odgovara ići će prema željama i vlastitom buđetu.

----------


## n&a

> Ma nema veze sad je kasno jer je već prošao 21.dan kad procurim ću nazvat pa ću vidjeti što će mi sad reći ...


ja bi na tvom mjestu ponovno nazvala ili odmah otišla na dogovor za postupak. neznam u kakav postupak ideš i da li si trebala koristiti lijekove već od 21 dc?

----------


## loryy

Da li netko zna di ide dr. Lučinger, ja sam trenutno na Petrovoj ali ako ide privatno opet ću ići kod njega jer na VV sam uvijek morala dugo čekati, a on mi je bio super

----------


## n&a

> Da li netko zna di ide dr. Lučinger, ja sam trenutno na Petrovoj ali ako ide privatno opet ću ići kod njega jer na VV sam uvijek morala dugo čekati, a on mi je bio super


IVF CENTAR za ginekologiju, opstetriciju i reprodukcijsku medicinu d.o.o.
Metalčeva 5/IV
Zagreb
tel. 095/ 561 6132
e-mail: drazenlucinger@gmail.com

----------


## loryy

Hvala ti puno  :Heart:

----------


## laky

koji je broj na VV ja sam izgubila sve brojeve a frendica će zvati

----------


## M_i_D

Molim za info da li će dr.L raditi privat samo postupke MPO ili se mogu i ostale pretrage raditi tipa brisevi, papa i sl.

----------


## nata

01 235 3907

----------


## Mia Lilly

> koji je broj na VV ja sam izgubila sve brojeve a frendica će zvati


2353-907

----------


## laky

> Molim za info da li će dr.L raditi privat samo postupke MPO ili se mogu i ostale pretrage raditi tipa brisevi, papa i sl.


neznam to ali pošalji mu sms potpisi se odgovorit će ti sve

----------


## Gost 1

*Važno!!!*

Za potrebe Dnevnika HTV-a tražimo par koji čeka postupak na VV, a pri tome mu je zbog nastale situacije neizvjestan  nastavak liječenje (otkazan ili pomaknut termin ili neka druga teškoća).
Molim javite mi na pp najkasnije sutra do 11 sati dopodne.
Vjerujem da je moguć dogovor anonimno.

Hvala unaprijed :Heart:

----------


## Kadauna

> *Važno!!!*
> 
> Za potrebe Dnevnika HTV-a tražimo par koji čeka postupak na VV, a pri tome mu je zbog nastale situacije neizvjestan  nastavak liječenje (otkazan ili pomaknut termin ili neka druga teškoća).
> Molim javite mi na pp najkasnije sutra do 11 sati dopodne.
> Vjerujem da je moguć dogovor anonimno.
> 
> Hvala unaprijed





ajte cure ............... ajte progovorite o tome što vas tišti i što se  gore na Vuku događa.................

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Nije loša situacija samo na polju MPO, stručnjaka fali u svima granama medicine. Vjerojatno je članak napisan i prije nego je pao dogovor na VV da se nastavi s radom pošto-poto s onim što se ima. Treba ipak negdje zbrinuti tu količinu pacijenata. Nažalost to je tako ne zbog sadašnje reforme zdravstva već zbog zdravstvenog sustava u Hrvatskoj unazad 50 godina koja je kao takav neodrživ. 50- tih se na medicinu prijavljivalo 2000 kandidata a prije 10 godina 600, danas jedva 200. Liječnika će biti sve manje a tako i drugog zdravstvenog kadra jer su plaće i život mizerni unatoč trud, znanju i godinama edukacije koji su uloženi. Sad je počelo pucati po šavovima i mi tu primjećujemo tamo gdje nas najviše zanima, na područu umjetne oplodne. *Dr. Lučinger spašava vlastitu glavu i nije on kriv što se prije 10 godina nije planiralo i uposlilo mladog kadra da ga naslijedi.* Postupci će se vjerojatno nastaviti sa kadrom koji je na raspolaganju a kome ne odgovara ići će prema željama i vlastitom buđetu.


O ovom se već dosta raspravljalo na prethodnim stranicama  nitko dr. Lučingeru ne zamjera jer je otišao u privatnike, zamjera mu se to što nije rekao svoje planove barem pred ljeto da se pacijenti mogu snaći i prebaciti u neku drugu bolnicu a ne da im zakaže postupak za jesen. Ne vjerujem da je tu odluku donesao preko noći ako već 2 godine ima tu privatnu kliniku

----------


## ina33

Ovako ja na tu temu mislim - rukovodstvo VV-a/Merkura je tu da te stvari rješava i promišlja. Osoba koja daje otkaz, dok sto posto ne razriješi stvar prvo sa svojim poslodavcem, svojim pacijentima/klijentima ne treba ništa komunicirati. Hijerarhija komuniciranja, po meni, je poslodavac-drugi.

----------


## angel 1

> Ovako ja na tu temu mislim - rukovodstvo VV-a/Merkura je tu da te stvari rješava i promišlja. Osoba koja daje otkaz, dok sto posto ne razriješi stvar prvo sa svojim poslodavcem, svojim pacijentima/klijentima ne treba ništa komunicirati. Hijerarhija komuniciranja, po meni, je poslodavac-drugi.


Slažem se s inom i dodajem da je on do jeseni i mislio ostati gore,ali su se u 9.mj stvari promijenile, uprava ga je degradirala,ponudila lošije radno mjesto s lošijim uvjetima i on jednostavno tada donio odluku da odlazi... A rukovodstvo Merkura se treba pobrinuti za pacijente i osigurati adekvatnu zamjenu... On je tamo samo bio zaposlenik,a ne ničiji privatni dr da bi onda bio dužan redom obavještavati sve svoje pacijente da odlazi...

----------


## Mali Mimi

*... On je tamo samo bio zaposlenik,a ne ničiji privatni dr da bi onda bio dužan redom obavještavati sve svoje pacijente da odlazi...[/QUOTE]*

Nisam ni mislila da zove svih na telefon kako bi se osobno oprostio, nego da nije morao zakazivati termine za jesen.

----------


## kaktus

> Jutro cure, 
> 
> Nataša, nemoj se sekirati ovako, nema potrebe
> a) na Vinogradskoj si u dobrim rukama i možeš krenuti u roku od odmah u postupak. ž
> b) na Vuku se ipak čini da se stvari još nisu iskristalizirale do kraja i tko zna kako će ovo skupa završiti, pa vidiš i sama da Alebić jedan tjedan odgađa sve do 01/2011 jer nema biologa a drugi tjedan normalno naručuje pacijentice kao i dogovoreno u postupke jer će netko doći a taj je netko još tajna, nadam se uskoro otkrivena. Pacijenti imaju apsolutno pravo znati tko će im raditi postupke. 
> c) Nataša, ja osobno volim znati što se događa da znam kad je štrajk u Mariboru, nije loše znati, treba i planirati godišnji, bolovanje, dolazak u kliniku, tako vjerojatno i ti. Mogla si ne čitajući forum doći na Vuk Vrhovec i čuti Alebića kako ti govori, žao mi je ali do daljnjega, do siječnja 2011 nema postupaka i tko zna što iza toga čeka. 
> 
> *Sve druge cure molim koje idu gore na dogovore da se jave s novostima da se što prije kompletira slika stanja na Vuk Vrhovcu, i slažem se, ovo je najbolji i najbrži izvor informacija.*


bila sam ovaj mj. kod Dr. A., sve je bilo spremno za AIH postupak a onda me odgodio/odbio iz "tehničkih razloga". ne moram ni reći koliko sam razočarana, jer nakon godine dana svih mogućih pretraga i čekanja nisam očekivala takav razvoj događaja.

----------


## angel 1

Pa kad do zadnjega nije ni znao što će se dogoditi...sigurno ne bi zakazivao da je mogao predvidjeti razvoj situacije ...
Isto kako sad Alebić ima sitaciju- prvo je svima otkazivao postupke pa onda preko noći...ne-ipak se radi dalje normalno.. O nekim stvarima ne odlučuju oni nego uprava !!

----------


## cvijetić

U potpunosti se slažem..od riječi do riječi..
Od mene ima samo riječi hvale, sretan si ako imaš takvog doktora. Svaka mu čast i hvala na svemu šta je učinio za nas. Ja odlazim sa vv i nadam se nekom bar upola takvom kao šta je on.

----------


## gričanka

> Ovako ja na tu temu mislim - rukovodstvo VV-a/Merkura je tu da te stvari rješava i promišlja. .


... *XXX ...* i to isto rukovodstvo je ipak odgovorno za novonastalu zbrku i neinformiranost pacijenata!

----------


## MIJA 32

> *Važno!!!*
> 
> Za potrebe Dnevnika HTV-a tražimo par koji čeka postupak na VV, a pri tome mu je zbog nastale situacije neizvjestan  nastavak liječenje (otkazan ili pomaknut termin ili neka druga teškoća).
> Molim javite mi na pp najkasnije sutra do 11 sati dopodne.
> *Vjerujem da je moguć dogovor anonimno*.
> 
> Hvala unaprijed


ajmo cure ovo je jako bitno....please

----------


## BHany

> *podizem, novinarka zvala ponovo, moli suradnju
> moze anonimno*


.

----------


## sretna35

danas u jutarnjem listu uz maleni člančić o odlasku dr. Lučinger i mr. Krile s Vuka Vrhovca objavljena slika mr. Krile i koliko se meni čini dr. Kune (slučajna omaška ili zaslužuje ispriku u svakom slučaju) :Shock:

----------


## marincezg

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1709362]


> ne mogu ti poslati PP jer si još "nova" i treba ti odreženi broj postova da bi mogla primiti i slati PP-ove. Stoga mi napiši neku svoju mail adresu pa ću ti poslati na mail broj mobitela dr. Alebića.


BOK!!!!
napisala sam ti e-mail adresu ali neznam jesi li skuzila ili si mozda poslala ali nije nis doslo.......  pa evo saljem ponovno e-mail da bi mi mogla poslati broj.mob od dr. Alebica.........
zbrzi@vodatel.net
pozz

----------


## Kadauna

[QUOTE=marincezg;1713345]


> BOK!!!!
> napisala sam ti e-mail adresu ali neznam jesi li skuzila ili si mozda poslala ali nije nis doslo.......  pa evo saljem ponovno e-mail da bi mi mogla poslati broj.mob od dr. Alebica.........
> zbrzi@vodatel.net
> pozz


nisam vidjela  :Smile: ) šaljem ti na ovu adresu broj moba dr. Alebića

----------


## pirica

*marincezg* pa mi smo skoro pa susjede

----------


## kaktus

molim br.mob. od dr. A. ili njegov e-mail, ako netko ima - poslati na moj mail: kaktusbod@gmail.com.hvala!

----------


## ivka13

Da, dogodila im se omaška sa slikama...no u članku je spomenuto da će dr.Lučinger možda raditi preko HZZO-a. Da li netko već ima kakve podrobnije informacije o toj mogućnosti?

----------


## Kadauna

> Da, dogodila im se omaška sa slikama...no u članku je spomenuto da će dr.Lučinger možda raditi preko HZZO-a. Da li netko već ima kakve podrobnije informacije o toj mogućnosti?


čula jesam za to, čak je to i pacijenticama već pričao pa najbolje da ga direktno kontaktiraš za to. Inače - onako in general -  pretpostavljam da se Lučinger ipak morao za ovakvu beneficiju dobrano dodvoriti našem VELEministru  :Smile: ))

Kaktus, šaljem ti mail s mailom i brojem dr. Alebića.

----------


## tajna30

trebam novosti!što je sa VV?bila sam 20.9. kod dr.A. i rekao da do 1.mj.ništa od AIH!pomozite...

----------


## niki78

> trebam novosti!što je sa VV?bila sam 20.9. kod dr.A. i rekao da do 1.mj.ništa od AIH!pomozite...


odi ponovo kod doktora ili ga nazovi, dr. A. radi postupke

----------


## molu

Imam pitanje za cure koje su kod dr. A i trenutno su gore u postupcima - tko je biolog?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Imam pitanje za cure koje su kod dr. A i trenutno su gore u postupcima - tko je biolog?


ovo i mene zanima! A zanima me i da li su nasli zamjenu za dr.L i koga ili samo dr.A radi postupke gore?

----------


## molu

> ovo i mene zanima! A zanima me i da li su nasli zamjenu za dr.L i koga ili samo dr.A radi postupke gore?


  cure, imate li kakvih info?

----------


## capka

Evo ja imam neku šturu informaciju od danas..Zvala je moja poznanica i sestre su joj rekle da je velika gužva i da će dosta dugo čekati pošto jednog doktora nema a u prednosti su cure koje su od prije kod dr. A, e sad da li se što radi ili ne pitanje je..

----------


## Snjeska

> Imam pitanje za cure koje su kod dr. A i trenutno su gore u postupcima - tko je biolog?


Lana je još uvijek gore, radi.
Sredinom mjeseca im dolazi novi biolog, ne znam tko.
Ne znam se kad će doći ni tko će biti zamjena za L.

----------


## Šiškica

> Lana je još uvijek gore, radi.
> Sredinom mjeseca im dolazi novi biolog, ne znam tko.
> Ne znam se kad će doći ni tko će biti zamjena za L.


ja bi rekla da se *sve zna*.. samo informacija ne smije u javnost..

----------


## marincezg

> *marincezg* pa mi smo skoro pa susjede


pa mozda i jesmo, jos ako smo i u istom kvartu......... :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jesam li ja to dobro čula vijesti 4 nova biologa i dr. su zaposlena? Pa jel itko vidio te dr. gore?

----------


## mare41

Dobro si čula, jer sam i ja isto čula, dakle, novih 8 kom.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam čula da su četiri biologa i dva ginekologa.

----------


## mare41

čekamo treće mišljenje :Smile:

----------


## BHany

ma divota
a smjestit će ih u ona 2 m2 sobica :Laughing: 

a ako netko postavi to pitanje izletit će reklamna izjava o seljenju u nove fantastično uređeni i prostrani odjele
i ovih 8 će se za 6 mjeseci usavršiti tako da im niti ovi koji su se 20 godina usavršavali neće biti ni do koljena i odmah će udvostručiti broj postupaka s 1000 na 2000 ( i uspjeh naravno)

da.... i onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## BHany

8

----------


## mare41

a tih 6 mjeseci imaju pauzu ili?

----------


## niki78

> Ja sam čula da su četiri biologa i dva ginekologa.


ja isto čula 4 biologa i 2 ginekologa

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma da naš ministar ima čarobni štapić i sve se udvostruči začas

----------


## BHany

a da...i gužva je kažu jednaka

ste vidjeli onaj prazan hodnik

moja procjena je da je gužva identična onoj nekadašnjoj oko oko 7 ujutro ili 2/3 popodne

ali što prosječni hrvatski gledatelj zna što je gužva na vv-u...

----------


## aenea

> ma divota
> a smjestit će ih u ona 2 m2 sobica
> 
> a ako netko postavi to pitanje izletit će reklamna izjava o seljenju u nove fantastično uređeni i prostrani odjele
> i ovih 8 će se za 6 mjeseci usavršiti tako da im niti ovi koji su se 20 godina usavršavali neće biti ni do koljena i odmah će udvostručiti broj postupaka s 1000 na 2000 ( i uspjeh naravno)
> 
> da.... i onda je svizac zamotao čokoladu


Mogli bi napravit kladionicu i ko bude najbliže broju ostvarenih trudnoća dobije postupak u Mariboru. Evo, ja glasam za 3000 trudnoća iduće godine. Samo na VV. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ma da naš ministar ima čarobni štapić i sve se udvostruči začas


Nema  sad vremena... trenutno se bori s kumicama na placu!

----------


## Dodirko

Eto biologicu Lanu mijenja 4 biologa..... Tako to obično biva....

----------


## Gaga76

Pratim situaciju na Vuk Vrhovcu već nekoliko tjedana i nemam riječi. Napokon sam prekjučer vidjela članak u Večernjem i danas na dnevniku kratko... ali nevjerojatno je da nitko ne odgovara za nastalu situaciju. Sada ispada da je normalno što će im trebati 6 mjeseci da se uhodaju, umjesto da su ranije mislili na neke stvari,pa se ne bi dogodio zastoj... Bila sam pacijentica dr. Lučingera i još ne nisam oporavila od šoka da je on otišao a ja ne znam gdje ću i šta bi dalje, jer godine idu a vremena na bacanje baš i nemam... Razmatram da se prijavim u Maribor?

----------


## Snjeska

> Jesam li ja to dobro čula vijesti 4 nova biologa i dr. su zaposlena? Pa jel itko vidio te dr. gore?


Nisu zaposlena, BIT će zaposleni kroz narednih 6 mjeseci.
Koma!

----------


## Kadauna

pa rekla bih "ništa novo" od ministra, već je jednom lažirao i falsificirao rezultate uspješnosti u svibnju 2010, to će još jednom napraviti i to pred nosom i očima i ušima svih nas koji smo involvirani, koji znamo stvarno stanje MPO-a u Hrvata. 

Nisam odgledala dnevnik, budem.... sad.... Hvala forumašici, čestitam tom novom čovjeku klinike koji je isto čini se novi partijski sljedbenik, žao mi je osoblja gore ali mi je još više žao parova koji su odlučili ostati na VV-u  liječiti se i dalje. 

*Svima s težim problemom neplodnosti preporučujem put pod noge i tražite druge klinike u Hrvatskoj ili inozemstvu jer jednostavno ste veći zalogaj i za iskusne liječnike i biologe, za neiskusne i one koji iza sebe imaju 6 mjeseci treninga ste po meni apsolutno teško ili nikako rješivi.

*

----------


## Kadauna

Za cure koje nisu odgledale dnevnik jučer, evo online, minuta je 24:30 i ne traje dugo. 

http://hrt.hr/?id=enz&tx_ttnews[cat]=119

Evo smješka dr. Alebića (kao business as usual!?), uvjeravanja ravnatelja  novoga koji kaže da očekuje da će sve profunkcionirati kroz 6 mjeseci (a do tada?? i u 6 mjeseci nitko ne može naučiti zanat, pa ni biolog/embriolog), prikazivanje pogrešnog kraja hodnika (tamo je labos za vađenje krvi a ne doktor Alebić i njihov laboratoriji) i izjava da su pune čekaonice (!?) i na kraju šlag na tortu, naš ministar Milinović koji već 5. listopada zna da će rezultati na kraju godine biti bolji od čega?? Ali je rekao da će biti bolji, vidoviti naš Milinović... E moj Milinoviću, jedva čekam da te političke zavrzlame i igre odnesu kao što su te i donijele........................... 

*I dalje bih voljela da se jave cure koje su gore na konzultacijama trenutno ili u postupcima (ako ih ima) da nam prenesu vijesti friške s terena...................*

----------


## TrudyC

HTV prilog bio je totalno bez veze - nigdje spominjanja dr. Lučingera i Lane, nigdje odgovora na pitanje ima li ili nema postupaka - kako netko može u kameru reći - sve je u redu, uskladit ćemo se za 6 mjeseci!?! Pa onda NIJE u redu!!!
Meni se čini da je situacija takva da dr. Alebić radi kao i obično, a cure koje nisu njegove pacijentice morat će čekati na ovo famozno usklađivanje...i da netko je gore super rekao - pa di će s 6 novih ljudi??? Hoče sjediti jedni drugima u krilu???

----------


## garden42

Ja sam bila u ponedjeljak sa MM i sve se odvijalo kao da se ništa ne dešava.

----------


## garden42

Ja sam bila u ponedjeljak kod dr. A sa MM i sve se odvijalo kao da se ništa ne dešava.

----------


## Kadauna

kao što sam rekla Garden42, put pod noge i pravac druga klinika, ovi gore nemaju biologe, imaju 4 nova koji će se učiti 6 mjeseci (kaže ravnatelj klinike) i koji će početi raditi kao početnici nakon 6 mjeseci obuke kad? Nekada u 2011.g.?

----------


## sretna35

ja još uvijek mislim da sanjam, iako ne sanjam znam  :Sad:  :Shock:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## angel 1

Di bi mogli smjestiti nove doktore ? Pa jedino da stave po jednog u svaki lift  :Grin:   Ali eto sad se vidi koji su posao obavljali Lana i Luči kad treba po četiri čovjeka da svakog od njih zamjene.. Cijeli tim u Mariboru slavi rođenje 3000-ite bebe, a sam Luči ima iza sebe rođenih 2300 bebica...

----------


## maya3

zna li itko tko su ti novi ginekolozi !?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam u postupku za inseminaciju kod dr. A, bila na dvije folikulometrije i obadva puta kad sam bila gore bila je guzva kao i preljetos, sad neznam sta rec. Dr. A radi normalno vidjela sam i Lucija ali samo je dosao po svoje stvari....sestre su sve ostale jer vidim da su sve gore...nisam dobila nikakve ljekove za stimulaciju pa nemam pojma kakav ce biti ishod a ujedno mi je to prvi postupak a dosla sam gore prije godinu i pol....

----------


## Ela28

Cure do kad doktor A bude u klinici...Zovem na mobitel ali se ne javlja a sestre kažu da je najbolje da nazovem njega i pitam kad da dođem na pregled i pripremu za postupak...

----------


## Šiškica

vjerojatno se ne stigne javiti..( ili vidi nepoznat br. pa se ne javlja)

 a mislim da bude do 14 - 15 sati..

----------


## Ela28

Evo javio se doktor  kaže ima promjena i da dođem u subotu ujutro to mi je 3.dan ciklusa nisam ga ništa drugo stigla pitati samo sam mu rekla da nisam došla 27.9.jer mi je rekao da ne dolazim samo upisao ime i prezime i to je to.

----------


## Šiškica

Ela28  obavezno piši što će se dalje događati.. 

I ja se moram pojaviti 3 dc s uptnicom za IVF/ISCI .. (za oko dva tjedna)

----------


## Darkica

Cure, ide li koja mozda kod dr L privatno u IVF centar? Ili je vec bila, pa zna nesto detaljnije? Cijenila bih svaku, pa i najmanju informaciju...jer moze ispasti jako bitna...Lijep pozdrav svima :Smile: ))))

----------


## kata.klik

prvo komentar na kabaunin post da se Lučinger morao dobro dodvoriti ministru da bi mogao raditi preko hzzo-a....od kud ti takva informacija...koliko sam ja upućena u naše zdrastvo svaki privatnik ima pravo imati određen broj pacijenata preko hzzo....svake godine se radi natječaj ili nešto tako i dobiva se pravo na rad preko hzzo-a...znam to jer sam išla davno kod privatnika....

drugo...svi ste ljuti na njega...a ja kažem neka je otišao...niko ga nije cijenio....radio je u neljudskim uvjetima skupa sa svima gore i uvijek je imao osmijh za svaku od nas i lijepu riječ...kad je dr. Jukić iznenada otišao preuzeo je sve njegove pacijente i uz svoje radio i s njegovim pacijentima...i nastavio dalje uspješno voditi kliniku...koliko puta sam znala doći na kontrolu oko 12 sati i čekati do kraja, jer sam stigla zadnja a to bi bilo iza četri sata popodne...a svi znate kad je dolazio na posao....ajde malo stanite na loptu i prestanite kriviti njega..nego počnite kriviti državu, ministra i nakraju upravu merkura...koja je po meni kriva za novonastalu situaciju....

i samo da se zna...ja sam došla na VV, sa uputnicom svog ginica, koji mi je samo rekao da su najbolji i da je uzasno guzva, kod dr. Lučingera sam došla jer mi se po postovima cura na forumu činilo da je simpatičniji od Jukića, nazvala sam ga na tel. naručio me 6dc...rekao kaj sve trebam napraviti...za razliku od drugih klinika di da bi došao do "najboljeg" ti treba plava koverta i mjeseci i mjeseci čekanja....i još jednom hvala mu na ljudskosti i trudu i svemu što je u svojoj karijeri na VV-u napravi za sve svoje pacijente....

p.s. a vidim da ga uglavnom poprilično pljuju pacijenti dr. Alebića

----------


## tarajan

> prvo komentar na kabaunin post da se Lučinger morao dobro dodvoriti ministru da bi mogao raditi preko hzzo-a....od kud ti takva informacija...koliko sam ja upućena u naše zdrastvo svaki privatnik ima pravo imati određen broj pacijenata preko hzzo....svake godine se radi natječaj ili nešto tako i dobiva se pravo na rad preko hzzo-a...znam to jer sam išla davno kod privatnika....
> 
> drugo...svi ste ljuti na njega...a ja kažem neka je otišao...niko ga nije cijenio....radio je u neljudskim uvjetima skupa sa svima gore i uvijek je imao osmijh za svaku od nas i lijepu riječ...kad je dr. Jukić iznenada otišao preuzeo je sve njegove pacijente i uz svoje radio i s njegovim pacijentima...i nastavio dalje uspješno voditi kliniku...koliko puta sam znala doći na kontrolu oko 12 sati i čekati do kraja, jer sam stigla zadnja a to bi bilo iza četri sata popodne...a svi znate kad je dolazio na posao....ajde malo stanite na loptu i prestanite kriviti njega..nego počnite kriviti državu, ministra i nakraju upravu merkura...koja je po meni kriva za novonastalu situaciju....
> 
> i samo da se zna...ja sam došla na VV, sa uputnicom svog ginica, koji mi je samo rekao da su najbolji i da je uzasno guzva, kod dr. Lučingera sam došla jer mi se po postovima cura na forumu činilo da je simpatičniji od Jukića, nazvala sam ga na tel. naručio me 6dc...rekao kaj sve trebam napraviti...za razliku od drugih klinika di da bi došao do "najboljeg" ti treba plava koverta i mjeseci i mjeseci čekanja....i još jednom hvala mu na ljudskosti i trudu i svemu što je u svojoj karijeri na VV-u napravi za sve svoje pacijente....
> 
> p.s. a vidim da ga uglavnom poprilično pljuju pacijenti dr. Alebića


mislim da ti tvrdnja nije točna i da je pomalo neumjesna s tvoje strane.Cure su ljute na upravu,a ne na doktora,a prozivanje pacijentica dr.A niije u redu...ovo je forum na kojem bi se mogle izjadati(pomalo)i podjeliti nova iskustva,te i tražiti savjet,a ne optuživati jedna druge....Svako ima pravo na svoje mišljenje, ali i ne na vređanje drugih....
Nisam pacijent dr.L i nikad ga nisam upoznala,ali vidim da je svoje pacijentice naručivao za postupke u 9.mj a odlazi....one su izgubile vrijeme i to nitko ne može poreći

----------


## RuzicaSB

Situacija je takva kakva jeste i tu nazalost nista necemo promijeniti budemo li se prepucavali ovdje.Idemo se vratiti na aktualno stanje na VV, cure koje ste trenutno gore javljajte novosti, svaka je informacija dragocjena.
Ne vidim da je itko odgovorio tko je novi biolog na VV koji trenutno radi?Cujem da A.narucuje i na FET pa me bas zanima tko je u laboratoriju.

----------


## Darkica

Cure, ide li koja mozda kod dr L privatno u IVF centar? Ili je vec bila, pa zna nesto detaljnije? Cijenila bih svaku, pa i najmanju informaciju...jer moze ispasti jako bitna...Lijep pozdrav svima))))

----------


## maby

Jedno veliko hvala  dr. Lučingeru !!! Bila sam ta sretnica koja je upala sad u 9mj. kod njega u postupak,prvi AIH i evo + . 
Ni sama još ne vjerujem. To bi bila ako sam dobro pročitala oko 2.301,00  beba kod dr. L. Neka netko ospori ove podatke,jednostavno ne može,a o jednostavnosti tako velikog stručnjaka svi pričaju koji su ga i malo upoznali!

----------


## Kadauna

Uz dužno poštovanje prema dr. Lučingeru koje ovdje malo tko osporava kao i njegove zasluge, cure..... nema više kao što bi jedna forumašica rekla "svetih krava" među liječnicima ili biolozima o kojima ne bismo smjeli pričati i javno govoriti. 

Ne želim ovdje opet otvarati bolne rasprave o kuvertama,  ali *@Kata.klik* odrasla sam osoba kao i svi mi ovdje, više stvarno ne vjerujem u slučajnosti u ovom poslu, ni prije a kamoli dok je Milinović šef. Napisala sam da *pretpostavljam* da se Lučinger morao dobro dodvoriti Milinoviću i to i dalje mislim ako će dobiti ugovor s HZZO-om - informacija koju je Lučinger osobno curama već govorio.

----------


## Kadauna

@maby, čestitam ovim putem i izuzetno mi je drago što si uspjela zatrudniti kod Lučingera, posebno zato što u rujnu 2010 nije bilo klasičnih IVF postupaka kod Lučingera...... 

Ali zamisli kako je curama kojima je Lučinger obečao ili ih naručio u lipnju za  postupak u rujnu 2010, kojima je tad prošao period od recimo  godinu dana čekanja na razne zavrzlame koje su se događale na Vuku, koje preko foruma saznaju da se nešto događa i koji su koncem rujna saznale da Lučinger odlazi u privatnike, zamisli kako je njima, a zamisli da pritom imaju 38 g. i nemaju baš više vremena čekati. Sad su se našle bez liječnika, možda bez sredstava za privatni postupak i bez bolnice u kojoj se mogu liječiti. Ja iskreno pokušavam shvatiti i njih.........  a ne samo stranu doktora Lučingera.

----------


## Darkica

Čestitam tebi i tm od srca!!!! Eto, vidiš da sam bila u pravu kada sam ti rekla da će uspijeti iz prve!!!!!!!

----------


## majalena

evo da ja javim novosti.meni je rečeno da dođem 3.dan ciklusa koji je najvjerojatnije u pon.ako sutra dobim mengu ,dal radi netko sutra da se mogu naručiti ili samo da dođem u pon ? i voljela bi ako ima netko broj mob. od dr alebića da mi pošalje na pp.inače ja sam bila kod njega 01.10 i vidjela da su sestre dale dvjema curama valjda kolko sam uspjela da vidim dale sve za pripremu za postupak znači od injecija i sve već šta treba.

----------


## Mia Lilly

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1716661]@maby, čestitam ovim putem i izuzetno mi je drago što si uspjela zatrudniti kod Lučingera, posebno zato što u rujnu 2010 nije bilo klasičnih IVF postupaka kod Lučingera...

Na kakav to klasičan IVF postupak misliš?
Od kuda ti ta informacija?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Majalena* ja sam narucena ujutro na pregled pa pretpostavljam da su i sestre gore   :Smile:

----------


## majalena

a do kad sutra rade jel tko zna možda??

----------


## Kadauna

[QUOTE=Mia Lilly;1716734]


> @maby, čestitam ovim putem i izuzetno mi je drago što si uspjela zatrudniti kod Lučingera, posebno zato što u rujnu 2010 nije bilo klasičnih IVF postupaka kod Lučingera...
> 
> Na kakav to klasičan IVF postupak misliš?
> Od kuda ti ta informacija?


Pa koliko se pisalo po forumu, draga moja Mia Lilly, nije bilo IVF i ICSI postupaka, ali je očito bilo AIH postupaka......................

----------


## kata.klik

> Ali zamisli kako je curama kojima je Lučinger obečao ili ih naručio u lipnju za  postupak u rujnu 2010, kojima je tad prošao period od recimo  godinu dana čekanja na razne zavrzlame koje su se događale na Vuku, koje preko foruma saznaju da se nešto događa i koji su koncem rujna saznale da Lučinger odlazi u privatnike, zamisli kako je njima, a zamisli da pritom imaju 38 g. i nemaju baš više vremena čekati. Sad su se našle bez liječnika, možda bez sredstava za privatni postupak i bez bolnice u kojoj se mogu liječiti. Ja iskreno pokušavam shvatiti i njih.........  a ne samo stranu doktora Lučingera.


i ja isto...ali stvarno misliš da je on u 6 odnosno 7 mjesecu znao da ga u 10 neće biti? A između ostalog jedan doktor je ostao gore, a ja se jako dobro sjećam kad je jedan doktor mjesecima mislim čak i jednu punu godinu radio sam sa svim svojim pacijentima i pacijentima doktora Jukića, cure koje su duže na VV znaju o čem pričam....
i znam da je curama teško prolaziti kroz sve ovo, svi smo mi u svojim godinama borbe sa neplodnošću prošli kroz puuuuno puuuno različitih situacija na VV, od plaćanja postupaka, od raznoraznih protokola i svega...i uvijek je bilo teško...

i još samo nešto...ja se debelo zalažem za ukidanje ovog sramotnog zakona i gospodin Milinović mi se opasno gadi, ali ne samo zbog MPO-a...nažalost uspjela sam na jednom drugom, dijametralno suprotnom polju medicine još jednom osjetiti sve njegove reforme....ali o tome se ne priča...jer je i meni a i tim ljudima bitnije preživjeti i dobiti borbu za život a ne jedan idiot koji sebe zove doktorom humanistom....

----------


## Mia Lilly

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1716780]


> Pa koliko se pisalo po forumu, draga moja Mia Lilly, nije bilo IVF i ICSI postupaka, ali je očito bilo AIH postupaka......................



Bilo je i IVF i ICSI postupaka u 9 mj. 2010. kod dr.L.

----------


## maby

Cure,hvala na lijepim željama !!! Samo da se sve nastavi u redu.
 Htjela sam malo razveseliti ovaj naš VV forum no vidim da su teme otišle u drugom smjeru. 

No.1  dr. Lučinger!

----------


## Kadauna

[QUOTE=Mia Lilly;1716814]


> Bilo je i IVF i ICSI postupaka u 9 mj. 2010. kod dr.L.


vidiš, Mia Lilly, onda ja stvarno više ne znam čitati, piše u prvom tjednu nakon ljetne stanke 07.09.




> Darkice,meni je isto tako dr L rekao za rujan u  postupak,sad sam zvala i sestra mi je rekla da se trebam naručiti par  dana prije ciklusa,no kako sam ja upravo završila s M naručila me 29.9.  na dogovor za postupak. *usput mi je spomenula kako sad i nije bitno kad  će me naručiti jer se ne radi zbog ovog spajanja s Merkurom-misleći na  postupke(tako sam ja shvatila) a nisam puno zapitkivala jer sam bila  šokirana što sam dobila vezu uopće.* Da,i obuci se za pregled jer you  never know...
> pozdrav i sretno!


pa 08.09.



> pozdrav svima,* evo svježih vijesti sa VV!  postupaka nema jer su se pripojili sa merkurom i dok ne dogovore  administrativne tijekove poslovanja, odnosno potpisi, naručivanja  materijala itd. nema postupaka. koliko će to trajati, dr. nije rekao.  ali bio je optimističan kao i uvijek.* pošto je meni vještica tek došla  mislila sam da ću odmah u postupak, al eto moram se javiti par dana  prije iduće. uglavnom javljajte što se dešava koji ćete ići u narednim  tjednima.


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58147-P...-VRHOVCU/page3 i naredne stranice, sve su cure govorile da nema postupaka kod Lučingera.......... pa onda još i da odlazi sredinom ili koncem rujna......

----------


## nataša

o.t. zašto sat slanja naše poruke ne odgovara stvarnom vremenu? kadauna je poslala poruku sad, u 21 i cca 30, obavijest sam dobila da je pisala u 19:44?!

----------


## tesla

Cure, imam jedno pitanje. Daju li sestre na vv da si iskopiramo nalaze iz našeg kartona? Ja nemam kopije nego mi je sve kod njih.

----------


## maby

> Cure, imam jedno pitanje. Daju li sestre na vv da si iskopiramo nalaze iz našeg kartona? Ja nemam kopije nego mi je sve kod njih.


Daju bez problema!

----------


## Ela28

Evo mene doma.Bila danas na pregledu 3.dan ciklusa doktor mi prepisao tablete Yasmin neznam čemu to svaki dan po 1 do 21.dana ciklusa i moram opet doći 27.10.
Ne znam jel to ide na recet ja ih kupila u ljekarni na kolodvoru.
Bila je dosta velika gužva puno cura je bilo na folikulometriji,jedna cura je imala punkciju to je sve što znam.I Lana je bila tamo....
I još nešto molim vas što sad treba pisat na uputnici Klinički centar Merkur ili Vuk Vrhovec....Zaboravila pitat....

----------


## molu

moram primjetiti - ak je jedna cura imala punkciju - to sigurno nije gužva. Gužva je kad je red za sestre do lifta. I kad ima desetke i desetke cura na punkcijama i transferima. Nekad bilo  - sad se spominjalo

----------


## nataša

> Evo mene doma.Bila danas na pregledu 3.dan ciklusa doktor mi prepisao tablete Yasmin neznam čemu to svaki dan po 1 do 21.dana ciklusa i moram opet doći 27.10.
> Ne znam jel to ide na recet ja ih kupila u ljekarni na kolodvoru.
> Bila je dosta velika gužva puno cura je bilo na folikulometriji,jedna cura je imala punkciju to je sve što znam.I Lana je bila tamo....
> I još nešto molim vas što sad treba pisat na uputnici Klinički centar Merkur ili Vuk Vrhovec....Zaboravila pitat....


zašto si dobila yasmin?!

----------


## Ela28

> zašto si dobila yasmin?!


 
Pojma nemam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ela28

> moram primjetiti - ak je jedna cura imala punkciju - to sigurno nije gužva. Gužva je kad je red za sestre do lifta. I kad ima desetke i desetke cura na punkcijama i transferima. Nekad bilo - sad se spominjalo


Za mene je gužva kad je ispred mene bilo 20-ak cura jedva sam stigla na bus...

----------


## molu

i za mene je gužva kad je troje ispred mene, ali, vjeruj mi to nije gužva u odnosu na stari VV...

----------


## nataša

> Pojma nemam


  znam, ali ja ću piti kontracepsiju jer imam cistu, pa ne razumijem zašto se još pije?!  zna li neko?

----------


## Dodirko

Nataša, kontracepcija se još pije za smirivanje jajnika, za regulaciju ciklusa, za smirivanje endometrioze...

----------


## AuroraBlu

... a možda i zato da vas sve naštima u isto vrijeme (kao što se radi u Mariboru) jer kako stvari stoje, očito Lana radi na 2 mjesta, pa da vas organizira: 1 tjedan radi na VV, a drugi u Metalčevoj. možda i zato, radi lakše organizacije pacijenata u grupe.

----------


## nana1976

I ja sam dobila da pijem Yasmin i pijem ga kao i zadnji put prije postupka. Tada nisam ništa pitala, ali sada sam malo više čitala i tražila na googlu i    
][COLOR="royalblue"]:Yasmin - antybaby pilule od kojih se ne deblja


O Yasminu sam već pisao no sada je konačno i kod nas na našoj listi registriranih lijekova. Radi se o kontraceptivnom sredstvu-antibaby piluli poznate njemačke tvrtke Schering iz Berlina od koje se stvarno ne deblja. Yasmin sadrži kao i svaka pilula sintetske ženske spolne hormone, kombinaciju estrogena i gestagena koja blokira ovulaciju, pa je za vrijeme uzimanja trudnoća nemoguća. Što je novo i za Yasmin najvažnije, ona sadrži novi gestagen-drospirenon, koji uz hormonsko djelovanje ima i diuretičko i antiandrogeno djelovanje.

Što to znači?
Diuretičko djelovanje znači da potiče pojačano izlučivanje suvišne tekućine iz tijela  koja bi eventualno ostala u tijelu kao posljedica estrogena sadržanih u piluli a to može iznositi maksimalno dobivanje 2-3 kilograma težine. Dakle debljanja s Yasminom definitivno nema no nema ni neugodne napuhnutosti i osjećaja napetosti u koži premenstrualno od čega pate neke žene kao ni PMS. Antiandrogeno djelovanje znači da drospirenon smanjuje razinu muškog, spolnog hormona-testosterona pa time liječi akne i masnu kožu i kosu. Žene koje uzimaju Yasmin ostaju i postaju lijepe, vitke, čiste i nemasne kože i kose. Zaslugom svih tih odlika Yasmin se i ne bez razloga cijeni u svijetu kao jedna od najboljih kontraceptivnih pilula koja se ikada pojavila na tržištu.Može se kupiti na liječnički recept u našim ljekarnama, cijena iznosi oko 80 kuna (kartica za jedan mjesec).

----------


## MALECKA

Hej cure...eto ja imam jedno pitanje. Idem na IVF u ovom ciklusu. U terapiji koju sam dobila je i Suprefact sprej koji sam počela jučer koristiti, a od tog lijeka mi se vrti, spava itd...U uputama o lijeku piše da su to moguće nuspojave, ali si mislim valjda dok se malo ne priviknem. Jel tako bilo i vama?? Pozdrav

----------


## Šiškica

Malecka ne brini to su normalne nuspojave..

Čekaj dok dođeš do inekcija.. onda kreće veselje..

Nikada u životu me nisu mučili veći crnjaci nego kad sam se pikala Menopurima ( U 13 dana pikanja sam potrošila samo 18 Menopura)..pitala sam se kak je curama koje su primale od 3 do 5 inekcija dnevno ..

----------


## MALECKA

A onda dobro...znači čeka me još puno spavanja  :Wink: ...ja poslije spreja spavam po dva sata...kak bu onda tek sutra kad počnem s inekcijama - bar ću se kvalitetno naspavati...hvala ti na odgovoru...pozdrav




> Malecka ne brini to su normalne nuspojave..
> 
> Čekaj dok dođeš do inekcija.. onda kreće veselje..
> 
> Nikada u životu me nisu mučili veći crnjaci nego kad sam se pikala Menopurima ( U 13 dana pikanja sam potrošila samo 18 Menopura)..pitala sam se kak je curama koje su primale od 3 do 5 inekcija dnevno ..

----------


## majalena

evo da i ja javim,danas sam bila 3. dan ciklusa,dao mi dr. gonal f i moram koristiti vaginalete od danas i ja i mm piti doksiciklin odnosno hiramicyin kapsule,na ultrazvuku sam u subotu da se vidi kakvo je stanje sa folikulima valjda,nemojte mi zamjeriti još sam nova u tome pa ni neznam uglavno to je to e i da vadili su mi opet krv,valjda zbog razine hormona.da vas pitam ako ko zna ,jel mi za svaki uzv treba uputnica od gina ili ne?? :Embarassed:

----------


## nana1976

Neznam kaku si uputnicu nosila. Ja kada sam krenula 3dc ponela uputnicu za IVF/ICSI tako mi je dr napisao i nije mi više niti jedna trebala niti za supruga. Ako sam išta pomogla.

----------


## Bebel

> evo da i ja javim,danas sam bila 3. dan ciklusa,dao mi dr. gonal f i moram koristiti vaginalete od danas i ja i mm piti doksiciklin odnosno hiramicyin kapsule,na ultrazvuku sam u subotu da se vidi kakvo je stanje sa folikulima valjda,nemojte mi zamjeriti još sam nova u tome pa ni neznam uglavno to je to e i da vadili su mi opet krv,valjda zbog razine hormona.da vas pitam ako ko zna ,jel mi za svaki uzv treba uputnica od gina ili ne??


Jedna uputnica pokriva cijeli postupak.
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## azrijelka36

> Cure, ide li koja mozda kod dr L privatno u IVF centar? Ili je vec bila, pa zna nesto detaljnije? Cijenila bih svaku, pa i najmanju informaciju...jer moze ispasti jako bitna...Lijep pozdrav svima))))


mi smo krenuli, privatno kod dr. L..ali na inseminaciju
ako ti mogu pomoći...slobodno pitaj šta te zanima  :Smile:

----------


## ivkica28

nisam vas dugo pratila bila sam na postupku u 9 mj i evo danas prokrvarila pa me zanima kakva je situacija gore imali postupaka kod A. i molim vas broj mob od A. nikako da si ga memoriram.

----------


## sg12

Dr. A. radi, ja sam krenula u postupak.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Dr. A  radi, ja bila danas na inseminaciji i jos jedna cura na punkciji. Danas je bio novi biolog gore to su mi sestre rekle  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

BOK svima!!!!
evo da samo javim da u cetvrtak  (14.10.)  idem na dogovor o potpomog. opl. (pa cu poslije onda nesto vise znati) kod dr Alebica.jos se javim.........
pozzz

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Dr. A radi, ja bila danas na inseminaciji i jos jedna cura na punkciji. Danas je bio novi biolog gore to su mi sestre rekle


pls ako znas kako se zove puno bi mi znacila ta inormacija a vjerujem i mnogim drugim curama

----------


## tulipan83

Jučer bila kod dr.A na dogovoru, dao mi je da pijem Yasmin,što znači da za dvadesetak dana idem u postupak!

----------


## Kadauna

> Jučer bila kod dr.A na dogovoru, dao mi je da pijem Yasmin,što znači da za dvadesetak dana idem u postupak!


 zašto ti je dao Yasmin pred postupak? Koji ti je dan ciklusa i kad očekuješ ponovo novi ciklus?

----------


## tulipan83

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1719468]zašto ti je dao Yasmin pred postupak? Koji ti je dan ciklusa i kad očekuješ ponovo novi ciklus?[/QUOT




jucer mi je bio treci dan ciklusa,sama sam se tako narucila jer mi je on u 6 mj samo rekao da se vidimo u 10mj, a zadnj put sam krenula sa stimulacijom 3dc, pa ajde.
mislim da mi je dao yasmin da približim ciklus,posto je komentirao da su blagdani u 12 mjesecu pa bi se sve opet oduzilo.
ja pijem yasmin od jucer, kad dodje tetka, narucujem se gore opet 3dc i dodjem sa uputnicom IVF/ICSI

----------


## tulipan83

a novi ciklus sad ocekujem za dvadesetak dana ( dva -tri dana nakon yasmina. ) znaci pocetkom jedanaestog mjeseca, a da nisam na yasminu to bi bilo sredinom 11mj

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> pls ako znas kako se zove puno bi mi znacila ta inormacija a vjerujem i mnogim drugim curama


Nemam pojma nisam pitala

----------


## nataša

[QUOTE=tulipan83;1719472]


> zašto ti je dao Yasmin pred postupak? Koji ti je dan ciklusa i kad očekuješ ponovo novi ciklus?[/QUOT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jucer mi je bio treci dan ciklusa,sama sam se tako narucila jer mi je on u 6 mj samo rekao da se vidimo u 10mj, a zadnj put sam krenula sa stimulacijom 3dc, pa ajde.
> mislim da mi je dao yasmin da približim ciklus,posto je komentirao da su blagdani u 12 mjesecu pa bi se sve opet oduzilo.
> ja pijem yasmin od jucer, kad dodje tetka, narucujem se gore opet 3dc i dodjem sa uputnicom IVF/ICSI


 jel piješ trablete do ravno 21. dana ciklusa iako si počerla 3. dan?

ja sam isto juče počela, i sad ne znam trebam li popiti sve ili do 21. dana ciklusa? mislim da mi je dr A rekao do 21. dana?!

----------


## Danna

Pozdrav cure! Narucila sam se danas za 29.10.kod sestre za dr A. Inace isla sam 2007 kod dr L. na ISCI. Interesiram me dali mi treba dopusko osig. za cjeli postupak? Jel se dobiju na VV sve potrebne inekcije, Gonal, i ostalo sto ide ili moj ginekolog narucuje? To mi nije jasno pa ako mozete pomozite. Pozdrav i sve najbolje :Klap:

----------


## kiša

> Pozdrav cure! Narucila sam se danas za 29.10.kod sestre za dr A. Inace isla sam 2007 kod dr L. na ISCI. Interesiram me dali mi treba dopusko osig. za cjeli postupak? Jel se dobiju na VV sve potrebne inekcije, Gonal, i ostalo sto ide ili moj ginekolog narucuje? To mi nije jasno pa ako mozete pomozite. Pozdrav i sve najbolje


jutro curke...
meni ti nitko nikad nije tažio dopunsko za postupak, a što se tiče injekcija sve dobiješ na Vv kad uđeš u postupak

sretno u postupku!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MALECKA

Ja sam krenula privatno u IVF centar....obavili smo na VV papirologiju i 4 dogovora, čekali 5 mjeseci i onda sam došla na pregled tj. zadnji dogovor prije IVF dr. L je zadnji dan radio i sama sam ga pitala: "Mogu li ići privatno kod njega i kada?", a odgovor je bio: "Odmah". Eto nas u postupku.....za sada sam jako zadovoljna, punkcija bude valjda drugi tjedan. Sve teče super, nadam se da bude sve dobro ispalo....Cijena postupka je ista kao i u drugim privatnim klinikama...ako te nešto posebno zanima samo pitaj.




> Cure, ide li koja mozda kod dr L privatno u IVF centar? Ili je vec bila, pa zna nesto detaljnije? Cijenila bih svaku, pa i najmanju informaciju...jer moze ispasti jako bitna...Lijep pozdrav svima))))

----------


## sretna35

malecka sretno i javi nam ishod

----------


## MALECKA

Jooj hvala. Budem javila. Ja sam nekako uvijek veliki optimista, pa se nadam pozitivnom rezultatu i da ću uskoro imati svoju bebicu  :Wink: 



> malecka sretno i javi nam ishod

----------


## Šiškica

> Pozdrav cure! Narucila sam se danas za 29.10.kod sestre za dr A. Inace isla sam 2007 kod dr L. na ISCI. Interesiram me dali mi treba dopusko osig. za cjeli postupak? Jel se dobiju na VV sve potrebne inekcije, Gonal, i ostalo sto ide ili moj ginekolog narucuje? To mi nije jasno pa ako mozete pomozite. Pozdrav i sve najbolje


ipak nije sve besplatno i ne dobiješ sve gore na VV!! (ovo je za stimulirani postupak)

Ak ti dr. bude rekao da se sprejaš Superfact sprejom - to moraš sama kupiti..(najjeftiniji je na Dolcu oko 410kn)
Vaginalete se kupuju - kojih tridesetak kuna
obično ti i MM morate piti antibiotike to ti soc. ginekolog daje recet, također i Utrogestan ide na recept (ak ga hoćeš kupiti kojih 50 kn je kutija, trebaju ti dvije do vađenja bete)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mi smo ponekad i štopericu kupovale

----------


## andream

a plaćalo se i odmrzavanje.
srećom, u našem slučaju to nema cijene  :Smile:

----------


## ugriz

Bok cure, da li je koja od vas nedavno išla kod Dr.Čolka (androlog)? Da li on normalno radi (imamo termin) i koji je postupak kada se kod njega dođe prvi puta? Nosimo uputnicu i nekoliko spermiograma (ne iz VV koje će iz tog razloga - pretpostavljam - biti potrebno ponoviti) koji ukazuju na azoospermiju. Koliko je vremena proslo od tog prog dolaska do biopsije (koliko ste još puta morali doći) da bismo saznali da li se radi o opstruktivnoj azoo? Znam da sam postavila puno pitanja ali.....unaprijed hvala na javljanju onima koje su ovo već prošle..

----------


## RuzicaSB

Suprefakt je u Madjarskoj upola jeftiniji, cca 230 kn.

----------


## Krulceva

bok curke.Evo da se i ja malo javim.Ja evo u subotu 16.10. idem prvi put na punkciju.MOram priznat da m sad starh pomalo kako e to sve proci.Ja sm kod dr. Alebica.Sestre su super.Jedni mi nije jasno zasto moram dobiti brevactid injekciju veceras u 23h.bas tada.

----------


## lina2011

> Ja sam krenula privatno u IVF centar....obavili smo na VV papirologiju i 4 dogovora, čekali 5 mjeseci i onda sam došla na pregled tj. zadnji dogovor prije IVF dr. L je zadnji dan radio i sama sam ga pitala: "Mogu li ići privatno kod njega i kada?", a odgovor je bio: "Odmah". Eto nas u postupku.....za sada sam jako zadovoljna, punkcija bude valjda drugi tjedan. Sve teče super, nadam se da bude sve dobro ispalo....Cijena postupka je ista kao i u drugim privatnim klinikama...ako te nešto posebno zanima samo pitaj.


Molim te,možeš li mi reći koliko dođe taj postupak kod L privatno?ja nemam pojma koliko je u ostalim klinikama,isto samo bili na VV,i nakon svega ovoga odlučili ići privatno kod njega ali nemamo ni otprilike pojma koliko dođe sami postupak...hvala puno

----------


## kiša

da da, ja sam mislila isključivo na injekcije koje dobiješ gore, ovo drugo mi nije ni palo na pamet (sprej i ostale potrepštine)

----------


## kiša

Sonjice, to ti je štoperica koja ti sprečava pucanje folikula do samo punkcije,
sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## AuroraBlu

> bok curke.Evo da se i ja malo javim.Ja evo u subotu 16.10. idem prvi put na punkciju.MOram priznat da m sad starh pomalo kako e to sve proci.Ja sm kod dr. Alebica.Sestre su super.Jedni mi nije jasno zasto moram dobiti brevactid injekciju veceras u 23h.bas tada.


Sonja, zato jer će tvoji folikuli biti zreli za punkciju 36 sati (od 34 do 37 sata otprilike) nakon primanja brevactida (štoperica). Punkciju će ti raditi u subotu između 9 i 11 ujutro.

----------


## laky

> Sonjice, to ti je štoperica koja ti sprečava pucanje folikula do samo punkcije,
> sretno!!!!!!!!!


nesprečava stoperica pucanje folikula

----------


## AuroraBlu

> nesprečava stoperica pucanje folikula


Naravno da ne sprječava. Supresija (suprefact, decapeptil) sprječava.

----------


## Marnie

> Jedni mi nije jasno zasto moram dobiti brevactid injekciju veceras u 23h.bas tada.


Meni je biolog iz Vinogradske to tako lijepo objasnio: štoperica omogućava tvojoj jajnoj stanici (ili stanicama  :Smile: ) da odbace dio tvojih kromosoma kako bi "napravile mjesta" za kromosome tvog partnera prilikom oplodnje. Ja sam se sva bila rastopila na to  :Smile: .

----------


## marincezg

Bok!!!
evo da se ponovno javim sa novostima
bila jucer u VV i dr. Alebic mi rekao da ulazimo u postupak od sljedeceg mj. Moram doci 3 dc i onda pocinjemo sa ljekovima, hormonima  itd........
prepisao mi jucer jasmin i  rekao kad to popijem onda se vidimo....
ukratko mi objasnio kako ce to izgledati i to je to.
pozzz

----------


## amariya

U ovaj mjesec je sigurno porasla potražnja yasmina u ljekarnama. :Laughing:  Baš me zanima da li je bila koja cura ovaj mjesec a da joj A nije prepisao yasmin. Neka samo bude dobitno! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## romanica

Imate li kakvih informacija o zamjeni dr.L

----------


## tulipan83

[QUOTE=nataša;1719536]


> jel piješ trablete do ravno 21. dana ciklusa iako si počerla 3. dan?
> 
> ja sam isto juče počela, i sad ne znam trebam li popiti sve ili do 21. dana ciklusa? mislim da mi je dr A rekao do 21. dana?!



rekao mi je da ih pijem 21 dan,njih ima u paketu 21 pa je to to, a dva do tri dana nakon toga krece ciklus i dojem k njemu 3 dan

----------


## tulipan83

QUOTE=nataša


treba popiti cijelu karticu,znaci 21 tbl., za dva do tri dana nakon popijenih tabletica krece ciklus i dolazim dr 3 dan ciklusa

----------


## Snjeska

Pa zar nijednu od vas cure, koje ste bile gore na VV-u ovih dana, ne zanima tko je taj novi biolog?

----------


## amariya

Zašto misliš da nas ne zanima?

----------


## Šiškica

Naravno da nas zanima.. al informacije ni od kud !!!!

----------


## Snjeska

> Zašto misliš da nas ne zanima?


Pa ja da sam bila gore, pitala bi sestre ili doktora tko je novi biolog i kakve su mu kvalifikacije.
To je prilično bitna informacija.

----------


## nataša

mene ne zanima KO je biolog, znam da je mlad, ambiciozan i pod pritiskom da se dokaže bit će dobar, pun elana da uspije što češće! ja ga ne poznam, ali vjerujem mu bezrezervno!

ja pijem cilest, malo mi napet stomak i lagano bolan od njih, jel to normalno?

 počela sam piti 5. dan, i dalje mi nije jasno: Dr A je rekao da pijem do 21. dana i da tad napravim UZV, ako je sve čisto, naručim se treći dan!

----------


## frka

*natasa*, od kud info da je biolog mlad?

----------


## nataša

> *natasa*, od kud info da je biolog mlad?



 ja si sve to utripala, tako mi paše :Rolling Eyes: 

zamislila sam kompletan scenarij:  mladi biolog došao nakon VEEEEELIKE LANE , pod pritiskom, jer svi očekuju da  ju niko ne može dostojno zamijenit, ali on mlad i ambiciozan sam je sebi rekao u brk :" vidjet ćete vi ko je novi biolog na VV!"  I poče nizati uspjeh za uspjehom  :Smile: 

 tako ja zamišljma razvoj situacije.

mi smo sretni jer ga imamo!!! JEL TAKO?????????????

Pa ko god on bio :Yes:

----------


## amariya

Nataša, genijalna si, baš si me nasmijala! That is the spirit! Naravno, ako netko sazna "činjenice" neka javi. Do tada nam ne ostaje ništa drugo do pozitive ili traženja sreće negdje drugdje.

----------


## frka

e bas si "utripala" (kako sama kazes)...

nije bas ok da pises "znam da je mlad, ambiciozan i pod pritiskom da se dokaže bit će dobar, pun elana da uspije što češće" ako ne znas o kome je rijec - to je zvucalo kao da imas konkretne informacije... da te nisam pitala od kud ti info da je biolog mlad, mnogi bi na forumu bili uvjereni u dezinformaciju da dolazi neki studos bez imalo iskustva na obuku... biti pozitivan u svakodnevnom zivotu je super dandy, ali nije u redu takvim izjavama druge navoditi na pogresne zakljucke...

----------


## nataša

> e bas si "utripala" (kako sama kazes)...
> 
> nije bas ok da pises "znam da je mlad, ambiciozan i pod pritiskom da se dokaže bit će dobar, pun elana da uspije što češće" ako ne znas o kome je rijec - to je zvucalo kao da imas konkretne informacije... da te nisam pitala od kud ti info da je biolog mlad, mnogi bi na forumu bili uvjereni u dezinformaciju da dolazi neki studos bez imalo iskustva na obuku... biti pozitivan u svakodnevnom zivotu je super dandy, ali nije u redu takvim izjavama druge navoditi na pogresne zakljucke...


a ljudi moji, frka, kakva je frka?! samo sam pozitivna u svemu ovome!!!!!!  jel baš stvarno bitno ko je gore kao biolog? ja idem kod dr A,pa sam dio sumnjičavosti riješila, nigdje nije savršen i dr i biolog, a stvrano vjerujem u ovaj scenarij što sam rekla!!! uostalom, kolike su šanse da dođe neki iskusni stručnjak iz npr. Petrove ili Vinogradske ,  srednjiih godina da spasi VV i tako ostavi negdje dobre temelje koje je gradio godinama?! nema šanse!  znači, nadajmo se najbojljem..a to je bi u ovom slučaju mogao biti neko mlad i ambiciozan!

 iskreno, očekivala sam baš pozitivne reakcije na moj post, i baš sam se iznenadila NEGATIVNO!

Zar sve moramo analizirat u tančine?

 i bbbtw, ja sam naglasila da sam utripala određeni scenarij, ništa nisam rekla kao činjenicu!

----------


## frka

naglasila si da si utripala scenarij tek kad sam te pitala od kud ti takva informacija. znaci, da te to nisam pitala, nitko ne bi ni znao za tvoje "tripanje"...
kao sto sam rekla - pozitiva je super, ali navodjenje drugih na krive zakljucke nije...

prema najnovijim saznanjima, biolog koji dolazi na VV nije neiskusan i mlad - najvjerovatnije je rijec o Kniewaldu koji je radio u poliklinici Skvorc, a cija je supruga pionir medju embriolozima u Hrvatskoj (ako se ne varam).

i jos nesto - ako cemo se svi ponasati kao da nam je super dandy, bojim se da se ovaj zakon nikada nece srusiti. previse skakucemo, a premalo se bunimo (moje skromno misljenje).

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, genijalna si, baš si me nasmijala! That is the spirit! Naravno, ako netko sazna "činjenice" neka javi. Do tada nam ne ostaje ništa drugo do pozitive ili traženja sreće negdje drugdje.


 :Klap:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

zamislila sam kompletan scenarij: mladi biolog došao nakon VEEEEELIKE LANE , pod pritiskom, jer svi očekuju da ju niko ne može dostojno zamijenit, ali on mlad i ambiciozan sam je sebi rekao u brk :" vidjet ćete vi ko je novi biolog na VV!" I poče nizati uspjeh za uspjehom  :Smile: 

tako ja zamišljma razvoj situacije.

mi smo sretni jer ga imamo!!! JEL TAKO?????????????

Pa ko god on bio :Yes: [/QUOTE]

Koliko sam ja vidila na svoje oci biolog nije mlad  :Confused: 
a mozda nisam dobro vidila jer nisam imala naocale  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

prema najnovijim saznanjima, biolog koji dolazi na VV nije neiskusan i mlad - najvjerovatnije je rijec o Kniewaldu koji je radio u poliklinici Skvorc, a cija je supruga pionir medju embriolozima u Hrvatskoj (ako se ne varam).

Mislim da je to taj lik, trazila sam sliku na netu i mislim da je on  :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> ....
>  iskreno, očekivala sam baš pozitivne reakcije na moj post, i baš sam se iznenadila NEGATIVNO!
> 
> Zar sve moramo analizirat u tančine?
> 
>  i bbbtw, ja sam naglasila da sam utripala određeni scenarij, ništa nisam rekla kao činjenicu!


Uglavnom preskačem tvoje komentare, ali sad mi je ... :Mad: 
Lijepo da plješćeš sam sebi, ali koliko te ja znam na ovom forumu, obično si ti ta koja širi paniku, skače od klinike do klinike i bavi se svojim problemom više nego savjetima koji će pomoći drugima i svaki problem bespotrebno danima potenciraš.

Kao dokaz da baš ti analiziraš problem u tančine prođi malo svoje komentare... :Cool: 

Nadam se da ćeš nešto uočiti i promijeniti. 

Curama koje su u postupcima na VV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

I eto sad znamo došao je dr. Kniewald iz poliklinike Škvorc.. nego ja nemam pojma tko je i kakav je!!

jel ima tko kakvih saznanja??

----------


## AuroraBlu

Dr.Kniewald je najbolji izbor koji vam se mogao dogoditi u datim okolnostima! 

Sretno svima!

----------


## Šiškica

Malo sam čituckala i vidim da je ok doktor..

a koliko se sjećam dr.A je prije povremeno surađivao s poliklinikom Škvorc znači i s dr. Kniewaldom..

valjda bude sve ok..

----------


## Šiškica

ak čovjek ne pobijegne kad vidi uvjete za rad na VV-u !!!!

----------


## lastavica1979

Moram i ja dati svoj komentar na Dr Kniewald kod kojeg sam isla s mm zbog spermiograma i moram reci da su moja iskustva s njim i njegovom zenom koja je takodjer biologica jedni predivni ljudi koji iza sebe imaju jako veliko inozemno iskustvo,naime oni su dosli iz Njemacke,kod njih su prosli edukaciju svi biolozi koji rade po zg klinikama sve to govorim zato jer znam i jer su mi rekli. Recimo dr L je meni priznao njihov spermiogram i rekao da nema nikakve potrebe ponavljat sper-gram na vv jer su oni priznati biolozi

----------


## gričanka

> Dr.Kniewald je najbolji izbor koji vam se mogao dogoditi u datim okolnostima! 
> 
> Sretno svima!


...  *veeeliki potpis*  ....

----------


## gala1979

Ako je istina za mr. Kniewalda onda samo mogu reći da smo prošli najbolje moguće i kamo sreće da je tako.
Ipak, mr. je već u godina blizu mirovini tako da sam još malo sumnjičava da je stvarno odlučio doći na VV.
Našla sam jednu njegovi izjavu na netu koja mi daje nade da je stvarno došao na VV:
Prije 3 godine bračni par Kniewald se vratio u Hrvatsku. "U 22 zemlje pomogli smo kod uređenja i početka ovakovih centara. Želja nam je bila da sve svoje znanje, svoj knowhow prenesemo u jedan centar u Hrvatskoj te da radimo na nivou ISO standarda kako smo to i do sada bili navikli. Za sada je jedino privatna grupa prof.V.Šimunića u Hrvatskoj certificirana po ISO standardu. Dugo smo tražili  odgovarajuće mjesto, lokaciju i ginekologa. Konačno smo 2007.g. stupili u kontakt sa dr. N. Škvorcom i nakon uspješnog rješenja svih birokratskih problema krenuli sa radom 2008 godine."

VV ima također ISO standarde, možda je to ralog da se odlučio pomoći sada u ovoj situaciji. Na PubMedu možete naći brojne članke magistra Kniewalda. 
Samo ću reći BRAVO VV i cijela ekipa tamo!

----------


## RuzicaSB

i ja potpisujem ovo za Dr.Kniewalda naravno bas mi je drago da konacno imamo konkretnu informaciju.Ok je biti optimistican i razigran pun vjere u uspjeh ali u nekim situacijama treba biti i odgovoran prema sebi i prema drugima.Jako je bitno znati tko je u laboratoriju jer ta vam je ekipa najvaznija.Da, Lana je bila i ostala velika u svom podrucju i upravo zbog doktora sestara i vrhunske ekipe u labu VV je bio jedna od najuspjesnijih klinika u RH unatoc ocajnim uvjetima u kojima su radili.

E sad jos kad bi Kniewald i ostao za stalno na VV bilo bi idealno.A vama koje ste trenutno gore ne bi nitko nista rekao da postavite koje pitanje bar sestrama ako vam je bad doktore pitati takve info.Ima nas jos koji nismo nacisto gdje i kada dalje pa je svaka konkretna i provjerena informacija dobrodosla.

Rade li stimulirane postupke i kakvi su protokoli?Ima li dovoljno lijekova gore ili je i tamo na kapaljku?Zna li se bar odprilike broj punkcija i kako cure prolaze, ima li jajnih stanica i koliko?Zamrzavaju li jajne stanice i koliko cesto?Ima li koja curka da je uspjela u zadnje vrijeme?
Eto to su neka od pitanja koja su jako bitna i meni a vjerujem i mnogim drugima i voljela bih da otvorite i oci  i usi i pisete nam o tome kad ste vec tu.
Naravno da vam svima od sveg srca zelim srecu u postupcima, velike beturine i uredne trudnoce i  vibram iz petnih zila za ama bas svaku od vas!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marincezg

> Pa ja da sam bila gore, pitala bi sestre ili doktora tko je novi biolog i kakve su mu kvalifikacije.
> To je prilično bitna informacija.


gle, ja sam zaboravila pitati tko je novi biolog, jer sam pitala dr. A nekaj sasvim drugo
a da sam i pitala sestru ili dr. tko je novi biolog, meni osobno je tak svejedno jel se zove Stipe ili Jure kad covjeka ne poznam niti sta znam o njemu, glavno da zna kaj radi, ja osobno vjerujem svima
a kakve su mu kvalifikacije, naravno da bi sestra ili dr. rekli sve naj, naj
o njemu, nebu ga sigurno popljuvali ili rekli pa znate nije on bas za to....
 a nisam niti poznavala Lanu niti sam kaj znala o njoj 
eto to je moje misljenje......
pozdrav!!!!!

----------


## RuzicaSB

*marincezg* vidim da si novija forumasica pa pretpostavljam da niti ne znas kakva je do sada praksa bila na topicima ovakvgog tipa.Procitaj koji put i one iz arhive pa ces shvatiti da smo jednostavno navikli da nam cure pisu informativne postove pogotovo kad se postave neka konkretna pitanja koja nas zanimaju.Naravno da imas pravo na svoje misljenje i stav i nitko nikoga ne moze natjerati da postavlja pitanja gore ali opravdanja tipa meni je svejedno kako se zove onaj koji ce mi u laboratoriju "raditi bebe" su mi ono, bez komentara zaista.

Ne znam koji ti je ovo po redu postupak na VV ali znam da je malo cura koje su isle gore i koje prate ovaj topic a da ne znaju nista o Lani.Mnoge od nas su imale priliku i razgovarati s njom prije svakog transfera  a sada klijestima moramo cupati samo ime biologa, katastrofa.

----------


## Palcicazg

Što se tiče dr. Kniewald, mogu reći sve najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## Krulceva

hey curke.
Evo mene nazad doma sa vv.MOram priznat da je sve vise manje dobro proslo.Da je bolilo je,al prezivi se.Sad se odmaram al se dvoumim da li da idem sutra na posao il ne.Embriolog mi je reko da ga sutra nazovem poslje 10h da nam kaze jel se oplodilo.Ja sam imala 7stanica,najvise od nas 4cure.Rekao je da ce oploditi 2kom.
drago mi je da vam i ja mogu dati neke informacije

----------


## amariya

Ne znam koji ti je ovo po redu postupak na VV ali znam da je malo cura koje su isle gore i koje prate ovaj topic a da ne znaju nista o Lani.Mnoge od nas su imale priliku i razgovarati s njom prije svakog transfera a sada klijestima moramo cupati samo ime biologa, katastrofa.[/QUOTE]

Samo bih spomenula da sam ja do sada imala 4 IVF (sve VV) i nijednom nisam razgovarala s Lanom. Da mi je drugi nisu opisali, ne bih je ni prepoznala na hodniku. Znam da je bila na transferu, ali me dr. A tako "izokrenuo" da je nisam nikad ni vidjela. Vjerujem da je veliki stručnjak i uopće ne krivim što su mi bili neuspješni. Na forumu mi je razjašnjeno da ne zove Alebićeve pacjentice na razgovor. Znam da taj razgovor nije od presudne važnosti, ali zadnji put sam se baš osjećala jadno. 30.06. je bio transfer nas 3, 2 pacjentice od dr. L i ja. Njih dvije je zvala na razgovor, a ja sam ostala sama na hodniku.

----------


## andream

Amariya, ja sam bila pacijentica dr A i svaki put sam išla s njom na razgovor. Tehnički gledano, možda i bolje da nisam jer nema friendly pristup i dosta je gruba što se ionako zna, nije mi ni približno pogodila ishod trudnoće (kad je rekla 50% bio je ćorak a kad je bilo u igri njenih 30% bio je bingo). Moram priznati da me zato ugodno iznenadila gđa koja je prije radila s njom kao biolog na VV (Romina) koja sad radi u Vinogradskoj i s kojom se može razgovarati i na telefon a ostavila mi je i svoj mob da je zovem čak i sutra kad je nedjelja. 
Osobno mi je bitniji uspjeh od te komunikacije s osobljem bolnice jer nitko od njih nije prorok da kaže kako će postupak završiti, tako da ... ali to je samo moj point of view. Ipak mislim da te trebala zvati taj dan kad je zvala pacijentice dr L (kad ih je već zvala) - svojedobno je mislim netko pisao da je i sugestija dr A bila da ih Lana ne zove na razgovor jer je bilo više neugodnih iskustava upravo s razgovorima s njom (evo sjetih se odmah Pirice i kako je prošao njen razgovor koji je već ušao u legendu  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mislim da su cure vec pisale o tome da je zapravo odluka dr.A da ne salje svoje pacijentice na razgovor s Lanom.No to nije bila poanta svega, nadam se da dr.A nece nastaviti istu praksu jer ponekad puno znaci upravo taj razgovor s biologom (bar meni).Lana je uvijek bila otvorena ponekad i pregrubo iskrena no meni je to odgovaralo, volim cuti istinu bez uljepsavanja.I sorry al nikako ne mogu zamisliti kako te to doktor moga izokrenuti da je ne vidis na transferu, mislim da nam svima transfer rade u istoj pozi  :Smile: .Moram priznati da si mi ovim bas zagolicala mastu :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

[QUOTE=amariya;1721448]
 Na forumu mi je razjašnjeno da ne zove Alebićeve pacjentice na razgovor.[\QUOTE]

Ovo je poanta svega, forum je uvijek bio izvor informacija pogotovo ovaj Rodin na kojem smo svi vec naucili dobiti odgovor brze nego bilo gdje drugdje.
Voljela bih da ovaj topic ostane informativan kao i do sada.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Potpisujem Ruzicu, možda nove cure ne znaju koliko je važno da je biolog netko iskusan i stručan i to što možda vama osobno neće ništa značiti ta info. oni koji su već duže u MPO vodama bi je mogli svakako cijeniti.
Drago mi je da će to biti dr. Kniewald, imala sam ga priliku upoznati i zrači mi pozitivom a vjerujem da je i vrlo iskusan u svom poslu

----------


## Darkica

Bok, cure! Evo, ja sam jucer bila u ZG kod dr Lucingera. Odlucila sam ici k njemu privatno. Obavila sam ultrazvucni pregled koji je pokazao da je sve u redu i dogovorili smo se da cu u postupak cim dobijem mengu, a to je za par dana. Propisao mi je Suprefact sprej, 10 ampula Gonala F i Brevactid. Moram mu se javiti 1dc, da me naruci za 3dc, kada sa sobom trebam donijeti 3-4 ampule Gonala F, a od 1dc moram uspricavati Suprefact 3x dnevno u obje nosnice. Ovime je moja VV prica dosla do kraja.
Svim curama na VV zelim puno srece i uspjeha, i da cim prije ostvare svoj najveci san!

----------


## Šiškica

Darkica sretno ..

----------


## Darkica

Hvala ti, *Šiškice*! :Yes:  :Heart:

----------


## nataša

> Uglavnom preskačem tvoje komentare, ali sad mi je ...
> Lijepo da plješćeš sam sebi, ali koliko te ja znam na ovom forumu, obično si ti ta koja širi paniku, skače od klinike do klinike i bavi se svojim problemom više nego savjetima koji će pomoći drugima i svaki problem bespotrebno danima potenciraš.
> 
> Kao dokaz da baš ti analiziraš problem u tančine prođi malo svoje komentare...
> 
> Nadam se da ćeš nešto uočiti i promijeniti. 
> 
> Curama koje su u postupcima na VV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 prvo, hvala što mi ne želiš sve najbolje na VV, samo curama koje su tamo, a to , po tvom, ja nemam ni pravo!

 drugo, najbolje da me neko izbriše sa ovog foruma što sam nekada šaljiva i potitivna, i što nikad nikom, po tvojoj procjeni, nisma savjetovala ništa dobro nego sam dizala paniku i graju! 

treće, nevjerovatno je da ti mene pratiš šta pišem jer uporno mi  nešto prigovaraš, dok ja o tebi ne znam ništa više nego o ostalim curama!

četvrto, tvoja procjena da skačem od klinike do klinike je krajnje bezobrazna i mislim da ne da nije od tebe lijepo to što si rekla, nego je  bezobrazno i zlobno! 
 ne mogu vjerovat da neko ko pozna sve ovo što se događa svima nama može izreći ovako nešto!

 želim ti svako dobro

----------


## nataša

> Bok, cure! Evo, ja sam jucer bila u ZG kod dr Lucingera. Odlucila sam ici k njemu privatno. Obavila sam ultrazvucni pregled koji je pokazao da je sve u redu i dogovorili smo se da cu u postupak cim dobijem mengu, a to je za par dana. Propisao mi je Suprefact sprej, 10 ampula Gonala F i Brevactid. Moram mu se javiti 1dc, da me naruci za 3dc, kada sa sobom trebam donijeti 3-4 ampule Gonala F, a od 1dc moram uspricavati Suprefact 3x dnevno u obje nosnice. Ovime je moja VV prica dosla do kraja.
> Svim curama na VV zelim puno srece i uspjeha, i da cim prije ostvare svoj najveci san!


 znači, krećeš sa suprefaktom 1. dan? svako drugačije..

 svakako, želim ti puno uspjeha!

----------


## nataša

> 


 i ne daj bože da plješćem sama sebi i da sam tako plitka i jadna, samo me razveselilo što je amariya reagirala kako je reagirala, to je sve što sam htjela reći!

----------


## Snekica

Nataša i Bebel, malo OT, ali nebiste možda išle na pp? Ovo prepucavanje nema smisla, mada me se ni ne tiče (za sad) ova tema. Dr. Kniewalda sam jednom prilikom upoznala, ne vezano uz moj postupak, i čovjek me se strašno dojmio! Prijazan, ugodan i prije svega čovjek! Sorry ako sam uletila, ali morala sam komentirati. Thats only me...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Bok, cure! Evo, ja sam jucer bila u ZG kod dr Lucingera. Odlucila sam ici k njemu privatno. Obavila sam ultrazvucni pregled koji je pokazao da je sve u redu i dogovorili smo se da cu u postupak cim dobijem mengu, a to je za par dana. Propisao mi je Suprefact sprej, 10 ampula Gonala F i Brevactid. Moram mu se javiti 1dc, da me naruci za 3dc, kada sa sobom trebam donijeti 3-4 ampule Gonala F, a od 1dc moram uspricavati Suprefact 3x dnevno u obje nosnice. Ovime je moja VV prica dosla do kraja.
> Svim curama na VV zelim puno srece i uspjeha, i da cim prije ostvare svoj najveci san!



Sretno!  :Klap:

----------


## Darkica

Hvala ti, *Nataša*! I ja tebi želim sve najbolje i da uvijek budeš optimistična! :Love:  :Yes:

----------


## Darkica

Hvala, *Mia Lilly*!

----------


## Kadauna

Od donošenja zakona se forum pretvorio u neko drugo mjesto, 

*s jedne strane u mjesto na kojem ćete dobiti prvu informaciju*, prije čak nego što i novine počnu pisati o tome, prije nego što vam liječnik prizna da se nešto događa, *postalo je mjesto otpora protiv novog zakona i* svih njegovih nuspojava (a bilo ih je... od toga da mjesecima u nekim klinikama nije bilo postupaka zbog nedostatka lijekova ili drugih razloga, od iznošenja i lažiranja podataka i rezultata uspješnosti, do vrlo iznenadnog pojavljivanja većine liječnika pa tako i Lučingera kao potpora Milinoviću u ministarstvu, do dodjele ugovora s HZZO-om dvjema privatnih poliklinika, do odlaska Lučingera u privatnike i najavljenog dodjeljivanje ugovora s HZZO-om..................................)

*no paralelno s tim je ostalo i postalo još više mjesto bodrenja, pozitive, vibranja, skakutanja* unatoč svim nedaćama, unatoč svemu što se  sve događa u i oko MPO liječenja,unatoč tome što je uspješnost dokazano pala s preko 30% na ispod 20% po jednom stimuliranom IVF postupku, unatoč tome što na Vuku ponovo već skoro dva mjeseca gotovo da i NEMA postupaka, unatoč tome što trenutno Alebić svojm pacijenticama očito daje kontracepciju kako bi ih nečim držao on hold dok eventualno do kraja godine ne krene jer nemaju biologa trenutno, unatoč tome što se do jučer nije znalo tko će doći kao novi biolog, unatoč tome što je situacija u svim državnim MPO klinikama loša i nema lijekova (Petrova se ipak čini kao velika iznimka) s tim da je posebno loša na Vuk Vrhovcu već više od godinu dana..............................................  ..........

*Cure*, *ono što vas molim da shvatite je da ovdje ima dobar broj vrijednih žena/cura koje se bore da se ovakav zakon makne/izmijeni čim prije,* mene se taj zakon trenutno uopće ne tiče, ne samo zbog toga što smo se zbog zakona odlučili za liječenje vani (ne želim da me liječe ispod svih svjetskih standarda, ne želim da me slabo stimuliraju zato da ne bi dobili optimalan broj jajnih stanica koji će na kraju zbog zakona morati bacati - *ovo je moj reproduktivni potencijal koji u hrv. bolnicama bacaju a bacaju u nepovrat* jer žena nažalost ima ograničen broj j.s.), a pozitivne cure koje samo vibraju i skakuću na svaku objavu i lošu vijest jednostavno crpe  dodatnu energiju koju troši ova borba protiv zakona. 

*J**a se osobno borim protiv zakona:
a) jer mi je* *žao što živim u državi koju smatraju nazadnom (MPO stručnjaci u Europi i svijetu),* 
b) što smo proglašeni* među MPO liječnicima fundamentalistički katoličkom zemljom zbog najgoreg i najrestriktivnijeg zakona u Europi** koji u prvom redu smanjuje vaše šanse za uspjeh, šanse za začećem putem IVF-a/ICSI-a,* 
*c) borim se zato što ne želim da se neki Milinović koji o materiji nema pojma, koji o MPO-u nema pojma (inače ne bi javno govorio "da se parovi liječe od medicinske oplodnje" i ne bi govorio o "ambrijima") donosi zakon koji je u prvom redu donesen zbog vlastitog svjetonazora (kao da druge zemlje u svijetu nemaju svjetonazor ili svoju vjeru!?),* 

d) borim se zato *što su liječnici uglavnom redom svi (čast izuzecima) zakazali* i ispali najveće *Jude* ili *Petri (neka sami odaberu ulogu koja im je zgodnija)* u ovom ministrovom igrokazu jer nisu stali na stranu pacijenata ali su istodobno stali i protiv vlastitih stručnih mišljenja jer uglavnom ni jedan od njih ne podržava ovakav zakon, 

e) *borim se zato što smo i s psihološkim savjetovanjem i pravnim savjetovanjem prije postupka jedina zemlja koja svoje pacijente sve redom diskriminira i omalovažava* na ovakav način, 

f)  *borim se u nadi da moje dijete neće morati dočekati ovakav zakon* i ovakve restrikcije i loše liječenje (ne dao Bog da mu treba) a *da sam ja sjedila cijelo vrijeme prekriženih nogu i ruku* dok se drugi bore za moja prava,

g)  *borim se i za vas drage suborke....*  jer stvarno želim da imamo jednake šanse u liječenju kao i Rumunjke, Srpkinje, Njemice, Švicarke, Austrijanke, Slovenke, Makedonke, Belgijanke, Norvežanke, Šveđanke, Britanke, itd. *Želim da vam šanse za uspjeh opet budu ne ispod 20% kakve su trenutno nego 30 i više % kako je to vani i kako je to bilo prije zakona.* 

Oprostite off topic!

----------


## Kadauna

> prvo, hvala što mi ne želiš sve najbolje na VV, samo curama koje su tamo, a to , po tvom, ja nemam ni pravo!
> 
>  drugo, najbolje da me neko izbriše sa ovog foruma što sam nekada šaljiva i potitivna, i što nikad nikom, po tvojoj procjeni, nisma savjetovala ništa dobro nego sam dizala paniku i graju! 
> 
> treće, nevjerovatno je da ti mene pratiš šta pišem jer uporno mi  nešto prigovaraš, dok ja o tebi ne znam ništa više nego o ostalim curama!
> 
> četvrto, tvoja procjena da skačem od klinike do klinike je krajnje bezobrazna i mislim da ne da nije od tebe lijepo to što si rekla, nego je  bezobrazno i zlobno! 
>  ne mogu vjerovat da neko ko pozna sve ovo što se događa svima nama može izreći ovako nešto!
> 
>  želim ti svako dobro


*Draga Nataša*, neki sam ti dan napisala da pišeš mailove i postavljaš pitanja frekvencijom kojom otvaraš topice na forumu ja ti kao liječnik vjerojatno ne bih odgovarala na mailove jer bi se samo time bavila :Wink: 

*ovo nemoj shvatiti napad na sebe* nego pokušaj preispitati i svoje postupke ili eventualne propuste. Ja sam shvatila što Bebel govori jer slično mislim kao i Bebel ..... I još jednom, *nemoj to shvatiti kao osobni napad, pls*. Također mislim da je Bebel napisala da svim curama u postupku na VV-u želi sve najbolje, shvaćam to itekako da tu ubraja i tebe jer ideš gore u postupke, ja tebi i ostalim curama na VV-u (isto kao i Bebel) želim svu sreću i da unatoč svim problemima gore postaneš trbušasta čim prije. 

*A SAD MALO O SITUACIJI NA VUK VRHOVCU:* 
*
- postupci se trenutno na Vuk Vrhovcu "kao rade" ali od insidera i provjereno znam vrlo malo i vrlo rijetko.*.. A zašto? NEMAJU biologa, jer Kniewald počinje provjereno tek 18.10. ili bolje rečeno zvanično počinje sutra

- Kniewald nije dr., nije doktor nego je vrstan biolog koji je godinama radio u Njemačkoj i prije otprilike 3-4 g. se skupa sa ženom vratio u HR, uglavnom zadnje tri godine radeći u poliklinici Škvorc u Samoboru kao i sporadično i honorarno diljem bivše Jugoslavije. 

- Kniewald koliko ja znam ima preko 65 g. i kao takav ne može postati djelatnik/radnik bolnice VV nego neka vrsta freelancera. Kao takav vjerujem (ne znam) da će raditi više u nekoj ulozi coacha, učitelja za mlade biologe koji također dolaze ili su već došli u Merkur/Vuk Vrhovec, njih će učiti posao embriologa u MPO okruženju koji oni za sada nisu imali gdje ni kako naučiti. 

- drugog ili trećeg ili četvrtog liječnika još nemaju, ali će dobiti, tko će to biti, eh to ni ja ne znam, ali je sigurno da Alebić trenutno sam ne može sve pacijentice svoje i Lučingerove pokriti, s toga i zastoj. 

- *Sve u svemu, trebat će Vuk Vrhovcu po meni bar 1-2 godine da se oporavi, uhoda novi tim a vjerojatno i više godina da dođu na rezultate kakve su imali za vrijeme Lučingera i biologica Lana* koji su godinama skupa radili, surađivali i jednostavno bili ekipirani. Tim sa VUk Vrhovca se rasuo, ostao je tek Alebić, biologa još nemaju, a trebat će novima vremena da se uhodaju i donesu prve, prave rezultate.

- Mnogo uspoređuju situaciju koja je nastala kad je Vuk Vrhovec ostao bez doktora Jukića, no tad je došlo samo do promjene doktora, sad je ipak znatno drugačija situacija u kojoj je nekada najuspješnija i najfrekventnija klinika ostala bez glavnog i jedinog biologa kao i bez glavnog MPO liječnika. Kad se uzme ta činjenica skupa sa zakonskim ograničenijma ostaje samo nada da će eventualno za 1-3 g. Vuk Vrhovec opet "normalno" funkcionirati. 

Ne želim cure otjerati s Vuk Vrhovca ali mislim da imate pravo saznati trenutno stanje kakvo je, bez skakutanja i lažnih iluzija..............

SRETNO!

----------


## tulipan83

> I ja sam dobila da pijem Yasmin i pijem ga kao i zadnji put prije postupka. Tada nisam ništa pitala, ali sada sam malo više čitala i tražila na googlu i    
> ][COLOR="royalblue"]:Yasmin - antybaby pilule od kojih se ne deblja
> 
> 
> O Yasminu sam već pisao no sada je konačno i kod nas na našoj listi registriranih lijekova. Radi se o kontraceptivnom sredstvu-antibaby piluli poznate njemačke tvrtke Schering iz Berlina od koje se stvarno ne deblja. Yasmin sadrži kao i svaka pilula sintetske ženske spolne hormone, kombinaciju estrogena i gestagena koja blokira ovulaciju, pa je za vrijeme uzimanja trudnoća nemoguća. Što je novo i za Yasmin najvažnije, ona sadrži novi gestagen-drospirenon, koji uz hormonsko djelovanje ima i diuretičko i antiandrogeno djelovanje.
> 
> Što to znači?
> Diuretičko djelovanje znači da potiče pojačano izlučivanje suvišne tekućine iz tijela  koja bi eventualno ostala u tijelu kao posljedica estrogena sadržanih u piluli a to može iznositi maksimalno dobivanje 2-3 kilograma težine. Dakle debljanja s Yasminom definitivno nema no nema ni neugodne napuhnutosti i osjećaja napetosti u koži premenstrualno od čega pate neke žene kao ni PMS. Antiandrogeno djelovanje znači da drospirenon smanjuje razinu muškog, spolnog hormona-testosterona pa time liječi akne i masnu kožu i kosu. Žene koje uzimaju Yasmin ostaju i postaju lijepe, vitke, čiste i nemasne kože i kose. Zaslugom svih tih odlika Yasmin se i ne bez razloga cijeni u svijetu kao jedna od najboljih kontraceptivnih pilula koja se ikada pojavila na tržištu.Može se kupiti na liječnički recept u našim ljekarnama, cijena iznosi oko 80 kuna (kartica za jedan mjesec).




pošto si ti pila yasmin i zadnji put prije postupka,da li si ga pila do 21 dana ciklusa ili cijelu karticu od 21 tablete. ja sam ga pocela piti 3 dan ciklusa i koliko sam skužila dr.A, rekao mi je da ih pijem i da će nakon 21 dana (+ 2-3 dana ) krenuti novi ciklus,što bi znacilo da ih popijem sve a ne samo do 21 dana ciklusa.
malo sam zbunjena jer dosta cura ga pije do 21 dana, pa sad nista ne kuzim. a pošto su to kontrac. tablete, po meni bi trebalo popiti sve da krene ciklus.
kako si ti pola zadnji put ?

----------


## andream

Kadauna, moram offtopicarit, ali jako si sve lijepo napisala  :Smile:

----------


## aneri

Vezano za kontracepciju, moje iskustvo. Bila sam na vv u postupku u 4.mjesecu i isto sam bila na kontracepciji ciklus prije. I meni je preporučen Jasmyn, ali ja sam odabrala Cilest. Počelasam piti 1. dan ciklusa i trebala popiti svu 21 tabletu.Moj razlog za kontracepciju kako je perako dr.A je bio taj što sam u 2.mjesecu prije toga išla na AIH s Klomifenom i dobila cistu, pa mi je kontracepcija preporučena da ona pukne što se i desilo iako nažalost icsi nije bio uspješan.

----------


## nana1976

tulipan83 ja sam pila i pijem tri tjedna odnosno 21 tab. a krenula sam od 3dc i mislim da sve cure tako trebaju samo mozda neke ne. Ali to to je konc. tabl. koje se piju radi stabilizacije cilusa treba sve popiti do kraja. Moje misljenje sori pisem na njemackoj tastaturi pa nema kvacica.

----------


## tulipan83

ja isto mislim da ih treba popiti sve, nazvat cu dr u pon pa cu znati. sad su svi na yasmin / cilest, po meni, zbog toga dok se malo reorganiziraju, al ako smo sad sve na kontracepciji a dosta cura je pocelo isti dan, u 11 mjesecu ce biti guzve, samo molim Boga da opet nesto ne bude. sad kad sam bila na kontroli ,mislim da su bile samo dvije - tri cure na punkciji / transferu, a u 6 mjesecu kad sam bila prvi puta bilo nas je sigurno dvedesetak, koja razlika !!

----------


## tulipan83

> tulipan83 ja sam pila i pijem tri tjedna odnosno 21 tab. a krenula sam od 3dc i mislim da sve cure tako trebaju samo mozda neke ne. Ali to to je konc. tabl. koje se piju radi stabilizacije cilusa treba sve popiti do kraja. Moje misljenje sori pisem na njemackoj tastaturi pa nema kvacica.



 :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Bok, cure! Evo, ja sam jucer bila u ZG kod dr Lucingera. Odlucila sam ici k njemu privatno. Obavila sam ultrazvucni pregled koji je pokazao da je sve u redu i dogovorili smo se da cu u postupak cim dobijem mengu, a to je za par dana. Propisao mi je Suprefact sprej, 10 ampula Gonala F i Brevactid. Moram mu se javiti 1dc, da me naruci za 3dc, kada sa sobom trebam donijeti 3-4 ampule Gonala F, a od 1dc moram uspricavati Suprefact 3x dnevno u obje nosnice. Ovime je moja VV prica dosla do kraja.
> Svim curama na VV zelim puno srece i uspjeha, i da cim prije ostvare svoj najveci san!


Darkica sretno

----------


## gričanka

*Kadauna*   ... veeeliki potpis!

----------


## nataša

> ja isto mislim da ih treba popiti sve, nazvat cu dr u pon pa cu znati. sad su svi na yasmin / cilest, po meni, zbog toga dok se malo reorganiziraju, al ako smo sad sve na kontracepciji a dosta cura je pocelo isti dan, u 11 mjesecu ce biti guzve, samo molim Boga da opet nesto ne bude. sad kad sam bila na kontroli ,mislim da su bile samo dvije - tri cure na punkciji / transferu, a u 6 mjesecu kad sam bila prvi puta bilo nas je sigurno dvedesetak, koja razlika !!


*kontracepcija*

ne znam...meni je dr A rekao da pijem do 21. dana kada trebam napravit uzv, a da počnem 5.-6. dan! što bi značilo da ću ih popiti svega 15-16 komada. ajd kad nazoveš dr pa javi šta ti je rekao. sad je svejedno jel smo počeli 3. ili 5. dan, ali čisto da znamo koliko da ih popijemo.


zanimljivo da svi pijemo kontracepsiju, navodono da je to praksa i u Sloveniji?!

----------


## laky

ovo na VV nema veze sa slovenijom u slo se pije iz drugog razloga a na VV da se odgode malo postupci dok se stanje ne sredi odnosno dok nepočne raditi novi biolog i eventualno zamjena za L.
u svakom slučaju odmorit će se malo jajnici pa mozda daju bolji "rezultat"...koji opet u RH neznači puno jer se smiju oploditi samo 3 JS a u SLO 25-30

----------


## pino

tulipan83, zadnjih 7 dana kontraceptivnih pilula je inako "placebo", tj. to su neaktivne pilule, a u paketu postoje samo zato da ne izgubis naviku piti pilule svaki dan jer kontraceptivni ucinak ovisi o tome da se ne preskacu dani. Tako da je svejedno da li pijes ili ne zadnjih 7 pilula (koje bi trebale biti i razlicite boje u paketu). Evo sto pise o Yasmin u listicu koji se nalazi s paketom: http://www.yasmin-us.com/index.html (kliknes na "full prescribing information")



> YASMIN® provides an oral contraceptive regimen consisting of 21 active film coated tablets
> each containing 3 mg of drospirenone and 0.03 mg of ethinyl estradiol and 7 inert film coated
> tablets.


(21 aktivnih tableta i 7 neaktivnih, inertnih tableta)
U svakom slucaj, SRETNO!

----------


## Gabi

Ogroman potpis na Kadaunin post, posebno ovaj dio:



> - Mnogo uspoređuju situaciju koja je nastala kad je Vuk Vrhovec ostao bez doktora Jukića, no tad je došlo samo do promjene doktora, sad je ipak znatno drugačija situacija u kojoj je nekada najuspješnija i najfrekventnija klinika ostala bez glavnog i jedinog biologa kao i bez glavnog MPO liječnika. Kad se uzme ta činjenica skupa sa zakonskim ograničenijma ostaje samo nada da će eventualno za 1-3 g. Vuk Vrhovec opet "normalno" funkcionirati. 
> 
> Ne želim cure otjerati s Vuk Vrhovca ali mislim da imate pravo saznati trenutno stanje kakvo je, bez skakutanja i lažnih iluzija..............
> 
> SRETNO!


Sretno svima!

----------


## amariya

> hey curke.
> Evo mene nazad doma sa vv.MOram priznat da je sve vise manje dobro proslo.Da je bolilo je,al prezivi se.Sad se odmaram al se dvoumim da li da idem sutra na posao il ne.Embriolog mi je reko da ga sutra nazovem poslje 10h da nam kaze jel se oplodilo.Ja sam imala 7stanica,najvise od nas 4cure.Rekao je da ce oploditi 2kom.
> drago mi je da vam i ja mogu dati neke informacije


Hvala Sonja na infomacija i sretno dalje! Ja poslije punkcije sam bila na bolovanju pa do vađenja bete. Prvi put sam poslije transfera 4. dan išla na posao. Lijepo što se po novom može nazvati biologa a ne bez veze putovati da ti kaže da ništa od svega.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mene zanima vezano uz ovaj post* Sonje Krulc zašto nisu pokušali oploditi bar 3 j.s. kad je po zakonu toliko dozvoljeno*? Jer šta ako se desi da se od te 2 izabrane ne oplodi niti jedna iako je mala vjerojatnost ali ne kužim zašto ne oploditi sve 3 pa bar da imaš mrvicu veće šanse u ovom ionako restriktivnom zakonu?

----------


## amariya

Vjerojatno zato što koliko oplode, sve moraju vratiti, a kako pretpostavljam ide prvi put, boje se da bi bile trojke. Tako je bilo i kad sam ja bila, jednoj mladoj curi su oplodili samo 2.

----------


## lina2011

> Bok, cure! Evo, ja sam jucer bila u ZG kod dr Lucingera. Odlucila sam ici k njemu privatno. Obavila sam ultrazvucni pregled koji je pokazao da je sve u redu i dogovorili smo se da cu u postupak cim dobijem mengu, a to je za par dana. Propisao mi je Suprefact sprej, 10 ampula Gonala F i Brevactid. Moram mu se javiti 1dc, da me naruci za 3dc, kada sa sobom trebam donijeti 3-4 ampule Gonala F, a od 1dc moram uspricavati Suprefact 3x dnevno u obje nosnice. Ovime je moja VV prica dosla do kraja.
> Svim curama na VV zelim puno srece i uspjeha, i da cim prije ostvare svoj najveci san!


draga Darkica...
molim te,i ja sam odlučila ići privatno kod dr. L,možeš li mi reći koliko otprilike da očekujem da bi to sve skupa moglo koštati jer ne mogu zamisliti niti otprilike cijenu?hvala na odgovoru...

----------


## aneri

Kad sam ja bila imala sam 7 stanica i dr.A. je pitao koliko da oplodi i dao mi pisanu izjavu da potpišem. Ja sam rekla tri, toliko se i oplodilo i toliko su mi i vratili. Za ostale četiri je rakao da nisu bile dobre, pa nisu smrznute. Tada je na punkciji bilo 20-ak žena i ni jednoj nisu zamrznuli stanice. Sad slučajnost ili ne...

----------


## nataša

> tulipan83, zadnjih 7 dana kontraceptivnih pilula je inako "placebo", tj. to su neaktivne pilule, a u paketu postoje samo zato da ne izgubis naviku piti pilule svaki dan jer kontraceptivni ucinak ovisi o tome da se ne preskacu dani. Tako da je svejedno da li pijes ili ne zadnjih 7 pilula (koje bi trebale biti i razlicite boje u paketu). Evo sto pise o Yasmin u listicu koji se nalazi s paketom: http://www.yasmin-us.com/index.html (kliknes na "full prescribing information")
> 
> (21 aktivnih tableta i 7 neaktivnih, inertnih tableta)
> U svakom slucaj, SRETNO!


 sad  ovo ne razumijem: kojih 7 tableta je placebo?! mislim, poslagane su po danima, ne može proizvođač znat koji dan ćeš počet piti? kod mene su sve tablete iste boje, ili je samo slučaj kod yasmina, možda?

počnem četrvrtkom, završim sa srijedom..
 ima logike da je 7 tableta placebo, ali onda bi trebale imati redni broj, jel tako?

----------


## nataša

sad sam malo kontala i  pročitala, u yasminu je pakiranje od 28 tableta, i tu je caka! dok kod cilesta ima ukupno 21 tableta

----------


## Šiškica

I ja sam od silnog straha od trojčeka potpisala da se oplode 2js (od 4) i imala sam samo 1 embrij koji je vraćen drugi dan..
Idući puta ću tražiti tri i probati doći do blastica..



Kaduma potpis na tvoj post..

----------


## amariya

Kako ćeš probati doći do blastica? Kao da će te netko pitati? Ja ne znam tko od Alebićevih pacjentica je čekao do blastica, bilo je pravilo ili se vraćaju 2. ili 3. d poslije punkcije. Samo se kod L. pacjentica išlo na blaste, možda s novim biologom promijene tu praksu.

----------


## ksena28

amariya, to nije istina. dajte ljudi, ispecite pa recite, nemojte bubat gluposti!

alebić je, dok je lana bila tamo, ako je bilo izvedivo i moguće, išao na blastice. 

ovo da nije išao NIKAD je jedan od najvećih nonsensa koji sam čula na forumu!

----------


## Gabi

> Kako ćeš probati doći do blastica? Kao da će te netko pitati? Ja ne znam tko od Alebićevih pacjentica je čekao do blastica, bilo je pravilo ili se vraćaju 2. ili 3. d poslije punkcije. Samo se kod L. pacjentica išlo na blaste, možda s novim biologom promijene tu praksu.


Od kud ti ova informacija? Ja sam kod dr. A imala ET 4. dan. I o danu transfera ne odlučuje dr. nego biolog.

----------


## capka

> sad sam malo kontala i pročitala, u yasminu je pakiranje od 28 tableta, i tu je caka! dok kod cilesta ima ukupno 21 tableta


ja isto pijem Yasmin i u kartici je 21 tableta a ne 28

----------


## Mali Mimi

Mislim da je Šiškica pametno zaključila, možda je to najbolja solucija oploditi 3 pa tražiti da idu na blastice tu je pak mala vjerojatnost da će sve 3 biti toliko dobre i razviti se u blastice

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da je Šiškica pametno zaključila, možda je to najbolja solucija oploditi 3 pa tražiti da idu na blastice tu je pak mala vjerojatnost da će sve 3 biti toliko dobre i razviti se u blastice


x. Mislim da su tako radile još neke cure u strahu od "novozakonskih" trojki, nisu na VV-u, nego privatno. I bilo je uspješno - jednoplodna trudnoća! Sretno svima, u ovim neuvjetima fakat treba bit turboinformiran...

----------


## Kadauna

> amariya, to nije istina. dajte ljudi, ispecite pa recite, nemojte bubat gluposti!
> 
> alebić je, dok je lana bila tamo, ako je bilo izvedivo i moguće, išao na blastice. 
> 
> ovo da nije išao NIKAD je jedan od najvećih nonsensa koji sam čula na forumu!


mislim da je Alebić od uvođenja novog zakona i restrikcije oplodnje na maks. 3 j.s. išao s malim stimulacijama i sa svojim potvrdama o tome koliko hoće da se oplode (pacijentica odlučuje i potpisuje 2 ili 3 j.s. koje idu na oplodnju)........... *od novog zakona stvarno nije išao na blastice (pa i gdje bi kad oplodi samo 2 ili 3 j.s., vjerojatnost da ostane od toga uopće blastica je vrlo malena).* 
*
Jesus, ne mogu ne primjetiti ali nikada veći kaos nije vladao na Vuku...............*

----------


## Marnie

> Vjerojatno zato što koliko oplode, sve moraju vratiti, a kako pretpostavljam ide prvi put, boje se da bi bile trojke. Tako je bilo i kad sam ja bila, jednoj mladoj curi su oplodili samo 2.


U Zakonu nigdje nije definirano da se moraju vratiti SVE 3 OPLOĐENE JS, već samo da se oplodnja ograničava na 3 js. Dakle, svatko može tražiti da mu se oplode 3 js, a vrate 1 ili 2. Dr. te ne smije prisiliti da primiš sva 3 embrija ako ne želiš i pogotovo ne tražiti to napismeno, jer je to u tom slučaju protuzakonito.

----------


## Kadauna

> U Zakonu nigdje nije definirano da se moraju vratiti SVE 3 OPLOĐENE JS, već samo da se oplodnja ograničava na 3 js. Dakle, svatko može tražiti da mu se oplode 3 js, a vrate 1 ili 2. Dr. te ne smije prisiliti da primiš sva 3 embrija ako ne želiš i pogotovo ne tražiti to napismeno, jer je to u tom slučaju protuzakonito.


moj je zaključak da je onda Alebićeva praksa svakako illegal

----------


## ina33

Da, vjerojatnost da će od 3 oplođene stanice ostati blastice 5-ti dan je mala, tj. tu žena mora bit spremna na to da postoji mogućnost da joj ne vrate nijednu. Tu je potrebna dobra komunikacija lab-doktor-pacijent, tipa da ih čeknu na 3. dan, pretpostavljam, a pitanje je koliko se to može organizirati u uvjetima koji (sada pogotovo) vladaju na VV-u.

----------


## gala1979

> U Zakonu nigdje nije definirano da se moraju vratiti SVE 3 OPLOĐENE JS, već samo da se oplodnja ograničava na 3 js. Dakle, svatko može tražiti da mu se oplode 3 js, a vrate 1 ili 2. Dr. te ne smije prisiliti da primiš sva 3 embrija ako ne želiš i pogotovo ne tražiti to napismeno, jer je to u tom slučaju protuzakonito.


A reci mi kaj bi onda sa 3. jajnom stanicom odnosno 3. zametkom. Bacila ili zamrznila?

----------


## frka

> amariya, to nije istina. dajte ljudi, ispecite pa recite, nemojte bubat gluposti!
> 
> alebić je, dok je lana bila tamo, ako je bilo izvedivo i moguće, išao na blastice. 
> 
> ovo da nije išao NIKAD je jedan od najvećih nonsensa koji sam čula na forumu!


bojim se da nije nonsens i da amariya ima pravo. postupak mi je bio u 4./5. mjesecu i oplodjivali su sve 3 js. pitala sam Alebica za blastice i rekao je da se kod njega trenutno NE ide na ET 5. dan nego samo 3. dan jer po njemu embriji najvecu sansu imaju u samoj maternici. znaci opet njegova odluka, ali iskljucivo novozakonska - dok se moglo oplodjivati sve js, islo se na blastice.

----------


## amariya

Ja samo pišem kakva je bila situacija sa mnom i mojim prijateljicama koje su išle kod A, a od novog zakona sam bila dva puta u postupku. Netko je i prije na forumu izjavio da A. pacjentice idu 2. ili 3.d poslije punkcije, vjerojatno postoje iznimke. Isto tako je već netko ranije napisao da je Lana rekla da ona neće bacati embrije (mislim na situaciju kad se oplodi 3, a žena želi da joj se vrati 2 ili 1 embrij). Zapravo takva je procedura da ni nemaš mogućnosti nešto zahtijevati. Dakle, poslije punkcije, dobijem papirnatu izjavu u kojoj ima 2 prazne crte, jedna na kojoj dr. napiše koliko je punktirano js a na drugoj koliko pacjentica želi da se oplodi i odmah u nastavku teksta kaže (ne mogu citirati ali u tom smislu), koliko se oplodi, toliko se vraća. Naravno do transfera ni ne znaš koliko se oplodilo, jer ni ne dolaziš ni kod dr ni kod biologa (opet-govorim o svom iskustvu i iskustvu ljudi koji su tad bili sa mnom i ljudi koji koje poznam) pa da možeš reći "ja ne bih da mi se vrati sva tri". Meni je zadnji put A tek u sali rekao da su oplođene sve tri. Sorry na podužem postu, ali ne volim kad mi ljudi govore da ja piše neistine, a ja samo pišem svoje iskustvo i iskustvo drugih, meni dragih ljudi.

----------


## Marnie

*gala1979,* tvoje pitanje se vjerojatno odnosi na etičko, odn. moralno pitanje što sa ostalim embrijima? Budući da je zakonom zabranjeno zamrzavanje embrija očito je da bi se preostali embrij bacio. To je privatna odluka. Ja sam samo spomenula da nema zakonskog ograničenja da ispravim jednu dezinformaciju (kojih btw. ima sve više po forumu).

----------


## frka

i koliko znam, na VV-u su i pacijenti dr.A i L potpisivali koliko se oplodjuje i da se u tom slucaju sve oplodjeno mora vratiti. e sad, da l je to ilegalno ili ne... i na nekim drugim klinikama see to radilo... mislim da se tu radi o tome koga se koliko stisce (tj. tko je u milosti, a tko nije) pa se oni "stisnuti" pokrivaju na sve mouguce nacine da ne bi bilo nismo znali... vec sam davno pisala da sam na par mjesta cula da su tu u pitanju upute odozgo... i to ne samo VV-u...

----------


## gala1979

> bojim se da nije nonsens i da amariya ima pravo. postupak mi je bio u 4./5. mjesecu i oplodjivali su sve 3 js. pitala sam Alebica za blastice i rekao je da se kod njega trenutno NE ide na ET 5. dan nego samo 3. dan jer po njemu embriji najvecu sansu imaju u samoj maternici. znaci opet njegova odluka, ali iskljucivo novozakonska - dok se moglo oplodjivati sve js, islo se na blastice.


Ako ideš na 5. dan sa ovakvim Zakonom o oplodnji 3 js samo si povećavaš šansu da ostaneš bez transfera. Meni je jedino to logično.

----------


## gala1979

A jel u Zakonu piše da li se smiju bacati embriji? Ako ne piše onda je stvar liječnika, embriologa i pacijenta da li će bacati embrije ili ne. Nešto kao i pitanje abortusa. Liječnik ima pravo odabrati da li će raditi abortus. Da li je katolik ili nije. Ono što je zakonski ne mora uvijek biti i moralno.

----------


## ina33

Koma mi je to da te prisile vratiti 3 embrija, pogotovo ako je žena mlađa, još ako se ne može dogovoriti, za onoga tko se jako boji scenarija s trojkama i rizika koje oni nose, da se ide na blastociste, pa i uz rizik da se ne dođe do transfera... U zemljama dobrog MPO-a (Slovenija), transfer tri embrija su zakonski maksimum, a default vraćanje jedne blastociste (ženama ispod 35).

Jednako kao što je i koma da se embriji bacaju. Ipak, ja bih tu veći ponder dala pacijentu, a ne doktoru - zbog pacijenta doktor postoji, pacijent će ići u rizik s troplodnom trudnoćom za cijeli život.

A nekad je na VV-u bilo, barem procesno, jednako kao i u Mariboru  :Sad: .

----------


## Kadauna

> * * 
> 
>   *frka*  prvotno napisa 					 
>  				bojim se da nije nonsens i da amariya ima  pravo. postupak mi je bio u 4./5. mjesecu i oplodjivali su sve 3 js.  pitala sam Alebica za blastice i rekao je da se kod njega trenutno NE  ide na ET 5. dan nego samo 3. dan jer po njemu embriji najvecu sansu  imaju u samoj maternici. znaci opet njegova odluka, ali iskljucivo  novozakonska - dok se moglo oplodjivati sve js, islo se na blastice.
> 
> 
> 
>  Ako ideš na 5. dan sa ovakvim Zakonom o oplodnji 3 js samo si  povećavaš šansu da ostaneš bez transfera. Meni je jedino to logično.


Bravo za zaključak  :Smile: ) 

preriskantno je ići na blastice kad imaš samo tri jajne stanice na  raspolaganju. 
Postoji i  link gdje možete vidjeti koliko treba j.s. da se dođe do  transfera, do bebača, itd, ali nešto mi šteka ova stranica s posla,  prosurfajte malo ovdje: 

www.potpomognutaoplodnja.info

----------


## ina33

I sad.. šta je veći moralni bed. Vratit mladoj ženi, sitne konstitucije, tri dobra embrija.. i riskirat da ona izgubi trojke, da rodi troje bolesne djece i da obitelj završi na socijali plaćajući terapije ili pak neplaćajući, a gledajući svoju djecu... nego ne vratiti jedan embrij i uništiti jedan potencijalni život... Odvratan je novi zakon, stvarno je grozan, kako god okreneš - strava i užas i SVI gube  :Sad: . 

Nadam se samo da oni ipak mlade žene vode u tome pa eventualno onima koje "reproduktivno obećavaju" sugeriravaju da se oplode 2, a ne 3...

----------


## frka

ina33, 100% si u pravu - kako god se okrene, jad i bijeda...

----------


## Krulceva

halo cure.Evo ja zvala i danas dr kniewada i rekao mi da su te 2oplodene stanice nisu se pomaknule s mjesta.Al da se kao zna desiti da zakane 1dan.Pa je reko da ga sutra u ovo vrijem nazovem.
Sad imam jos jedan dan mucenja-poludit cu.Jure sam stvarno imala razlog za veselje a danas sam vec jednu turu isplakala.
Jel ima koja da je imala takvu situaciju pa da se se ipak razdjelile i da su vracene nazed js.
Bila bi sretna da mi neka to odgovori,madam znam svaka je zena za sebe.
Kissiii!!!

----------


## Aurora*

*Sonja* hvala ti sto si se javila. Ako si citala prethodne postove mogla si vidjeti da je tvoj post u kojem kazes da ti je receno da ce se oploditi samo 2 jajne stanice izazvao cijelu raspravu. A nakon ovoga sada, kada je upitno hoce li se uopce te dvije oplodjene JS nastaviti dijeliti, vjerujem da ce se otvoriti jos vise pitanja i dilema.

Mozes li nam reci koliko imas godina i koji ti je ovo postupak? Na kakvom protokolu i kojoj stimulaciji si bila (dugi ili kratki protokol, Gonal ili Menopur, koliko ampula...)?
I ono sto nas sada narocito zanima kako je doslo do odluke da se ti oplode samo 2 JS, a ne 3 koliko je zakonski najvise dozvoljeno? Takodjer me zanima da li su ti zamrznuli koju jajnu stanicu?

A sto se tice tvog pitanja, mislim da je cak i bilo na forumu takvih slucajeva da se oplodjena jajna stanica dijelila sa zakasnjenjem. Do sutra svakako jos ima nade!

Usput, mozda jos jedan savjet za tebe. Ako ti je ovo pravo ime i prezime, ne bi bilo lose da zamolis administratore da ti ga promjene u neki nick dok jos imas mali broj postova (to mozes zatraziti npr. tu: Promjena nicka 2 ).  :Wink:

----------


## ina33

Ja sam na VV-u davno imala situaciju da se prvi put nije oplodilo ništa (13 stanica, neloš spermiogram), radili su rescue ICSI drugi dan, dobila 7 loših embrija - 3 vraćena - ništa, 4 odmrznuta i vraćena - ništa. 

Da li su ti radili ICSI ili IVF? U stvari, pretpostavljam da sada svima idu na ICSI, da se osigura da se te tri stanice oplode... ili?

Nadam se da ima boljih iskustava i sretno, koji put je IVF nepredvidiv i neki koji se nisu makli prvi dan, na kraju krenu - mislim da sam čula takvih priča, barem jedno 2-3.

Ako imaš puno godina - tipa preko 35, zakon te jako kači i razmišljaj o liječenju izvan Hrvatske. Ako si oko 30-te, imaš veće šanse.

Potpisujem Auroru za promjenu nicka, ovo je jako čitan forum, znat će ti doktori odmah o kome se radi, a da ne govorim kolege, susjedi itd. Osim ako nisi iznimno otvoreni tip i svi sve znaju.

----------


## ksena28

nisam znala da pričamo o "novozakonskom" rješenju, pa eto *ispričavam se* u vezi toga, a o PP u kojima me se proziva da sam nervozna i blablabla mogu samo reći da su bezveze!!!
radim pa nemam vremena visit na forumu stalno!

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Kadauna*, moj duboki naklon, zaista si odlicno sazela bit svega u ona dva posta na prethodnoj stranici.
*Darkice* sretno kod Lucija i slobodno nam javljaj novosti.
*Sonja* jos je sve moguce, iskreno se nadam da ce se tvoje stanice nastaviti dijeliti i na kraju dobro ugnijezditi.

A zasto smo mi od samog pocetka bili protiv ovog zakonskog ogranicenja na oplodnju najvise 3 jajne stanice?Evo upravo zbog svih ovih pitanja koja se otvorise u zadnjih nekoliko postova.
-rijetko kada ima smisla ici na blastice sa samo 3 oplodjene js jer je velika vjerojatnost da do transfera nece ni doci a kao 8-stanicni embriji mozda ipak imaju sansu u prirodnom okruzenju.
-kako se uopce odluciti na oplodnju manje od 3 kad znas da postoji sansa da se cak niti jedna od i te 3 oplodjene ne razvije do kraja
-sta ako se od te tri sve oplode i super razvijaju a ti se bojis viseplodne trudnoce?Zamrazavanje je zabranjeno, svjestan si da ih moras baciti.
Jeste li svjesne koliko je sve bilo jednostavnije kad je bilo dozvoljeno zamrzavanje embrija?Moglo se ici na oplodnju svih dobivenih jajnih stanica a od njihove kvalitete je ovisilo da li ce se ici na blastice ili ne a visak tih blastica se mogao zamrznuti pa zena nije morala prolaziti svu tu muku iznova samo da bi dobila js. koje se danas zamislite bacaju!!!
Ma mislim kao da nam nije dosta muke i bez ovoga sto su nam servirali.fuuj.

Ja razumijem da je lakse ne znati, ali dozvolite da Vas oni koji znaju upozore na vrijeme na sve sto vas ceka jer ovo je bespostedna borba.
Daj Boze da svakoj uspije iz prve, sta bih dala na svijetu da svaki dan procitam ovdje vase objave o trudnoci, ali morate biti svjesne koliko su nam svima smanjene sanse za zacece ovim zakonskim ogranicenjima.
Za vas mladje jos ima sanse, mozda se zakon kroz koju godinu i promijeni ali moja generacija je u debeloj banani.Nazalost!

----------


## Mali Mimi

> halo cure.Evo ja zvala i danas dr kniewada i rekao mi da su te 2oplodene stanice nisu se pomaknule s mjesta.Al da se kao zna desiti da zakane 1dan.Pa je reko da ga sutra u ovo vrijem nazovem.
> Sad imam jos jedan dan mucenja-poludit cu.Jure sam stvarno imala razlog za veselje a danas sam vec jednu turu isplakala.
> Jel ima koja da je imala takvu situaciju pa da se se ipak razdjelile i da su vracene nazed js.
> Bila bi sretna da mi neka to odgovori,madam znam svaka je zena za sebe.
> Kissiii!!!


Upravo sam se i bojala ovakvog scenarija i zbog toga i mislim da treba dobro odvagnuti dali oploditi 3 j.s. pa riskirati trojke ili pustiti da oplode 2 pa ulaziti u neke druge rizike. No možda se još uvijek pokrenu i stvarno ti želim sretan završetak!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čitam i vaše odgovore kako je preriskantno da se s 3 j.s. ide do blastice, pa me zanima da li postoje neka znanstvena istraživanja koja govore u prilog tome da će se embriji bolje razvijati u prirodnom okruženju nego u labu?
Mislim da li je to stvarno tako ili se biolozima više ne isplati uopće trošiti medije i uzgajati embrije do stadija blastociste kad ta priroda selekcija nema prevelikog značaja jer nema ni zamrzavanja?
Što je sad tu stvarno istina?

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da sam bezbroj puta, od kad je ovaj debilni zakon na snazi, sama sa sobom vodila rasprave 2 ili 3 js dati oploditi..
Kužim ja da me nitko neće pitati jel idemo na blastice??.. to je moja pusta želja..

Danas me uhvatili crnjaci. Trebala bi za koji dan opet u postupak i ni sama ne znam jel da  idem ili ne .. Možda i odustanem od svega do daljnjeg..

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mali Mimi da budem iskrena nemam pojma postoji li neko znanstveno istrazivanje o tome nego sam se povela za onim sto nam lijecnisi imaju obicaj reci jos i dok je stari zakon bio na snazi.E sad da li je to njihova mozebitna utjeha ili je to stvrano tako ne znam.U mom slucaju nije jos nijednom uspjela ta opcija :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Razmišljam da je to više neka utjeha koju oni meni uvijek iznova ponavljaju, ja isto nikad došla do blastice, ali kad razmišljamo čemu onda svi ostali toliko riskiraju možda dobre embrije puštajući ih do blastica ako će se bolje razvijati u maternici nego u labu. Mislim da neće biti odgovor da bi imali čim manje za zamrznuti, da je to tolika prednost pa zamrznuli bi sve 3. dan valjda?

----------


## Krulceva

Cure hvala vam puno na savjetima,mada jos nisam skuzila kako se mjenja nick.
Ovo mi je prvi put,imam 26god imala skm terpiju s menopurom.24ampula.
On jwe dal savjet da se oplode 2 a meni je psalo,a ja smotana uvijek zaboravim pitati sto bi bilo s ostatkom.Jer mislimda ne daju vise radi visestruke trudnoce koja moze biti i rizicnija.
Iskreno se nadam da su se rezdijelile do sutra.

----------


## inna28

Darkice i ja sam odlučila ići privatno kod Lučingera,trebala bi ići slijedeći tjedan kod njega pa me zanima kakve su cijene i jel gužva?želim ti puno sreće!!!

----------


## nana1976

Ima li sta novo na vv. dva dana se nije pisalo da li koja je gore milim bilo kakve informacije trebala bi ovih dana ici.

----------


## Tigrica84

hy.Ja juer bila gore i vratili su mi 2js kako su i rekli.Doktor i setre su i dqalje super ljubazne,barem meni.Sad moram mirovati.Jedna kolegica je cak bila rekla da ne jedem suho da nemoram imati muke na wc-u.
Da li vi mislite da to mora bit jos jedan nacin mirovanja.
Nadam se da me niste krivo shvatile
KisssI

----------


## kiša

> hy.Ja juer bila gore i vratili su mi 2js kako su i rekli.Doktor i setre su i dqalje super ljubazne,barem meni.Sad moram mirovati.Jedna kolegica je cak bila rekla da ne jedem suho da nemoram imati muke na wc-u.
> Da li vi mislite da to mora bit jos jedan nacin mirovanja.
> Nadam se da me niste krivo shvatile
> KisssI


hihi mislim da ti uspješnost transfera s wc-om nema veze, samo nemoj dizati teško i naprezati se, i mazi bušu i vibram da beta bude veeelika za 15-ak dana,


jel bilo puno cura ovih dana gore, kako to sad izgleda, koliko vas je bilo na punkciji, na trensferu, i jel si išla na razgovor kod biologa?
hm puno pitanja.........

----------


## nana1976

> hihi mislim da ti uspješnost transfera s wc-om nema veze, samo nemoj dizati teško i naprezati se, i mazi bušu i vibram da beta bude veeelika za 15-ak dana,
> 
> 
> jel bilo puno cura ovih dana gore, kako to sad izgleda, koliko vas je bilo na punkciji, na trensferu, i jel si išla na razgovor kod biologa?
> hm puno pitanja.........


I mene to sve zanima. Za dan dva trebala bi ici gore ulazim u postupak. ako je koja gore bilo kaka informacija je pozeljna.

----------


## kiša

_nana_ sretno u postupku...............
već će se netko javiti

----------


## RuzicaSB

*nana1976* bas sam se pitala u kojoj si fazi i gdje ces na kraju u postupak.Sad vidim da ipak ostajes na VV.Zelim ti svu srecu to znas i nadam se da se uskoro ponovno i vidimo.Pusa.
I ne zaboravi detaljna izvjesca kad budes u potupku. :Smile:

----------


## taya

> Kako ćeš probati doći do blastica? Kao da će te netko pitati? Ja ne znam tko od Alebićevih pacjentica je čekao do blastica, bilo je pravilo ili se vraćaju 2. ili 3. d poslije punkcije. Samo se kod L. pacjentica išlo na blaste, možda s novim biologom promijene tu praksu.


oprosti, ali moram te  jaaaako ispraviti...moje blastice (kod a.) će u ponedjeljak slaviti 1.rođendan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## andream

taya, moram malo offtopicarit, ali bebice su  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*taya* prekrasne su mi te tvoje blastice u avataru, zelim im od srca sretan rodjendan u ponedjeljak.

----------


## taya

sorry *amariya*  :Embarassed:  brzopleta sam, pa nisam čitala do kraja
hvala drage moje*  
*

----------


## nana1976

Ruzice nisam se nikako javljala jer sam i sama bila u nedoumici. Ustvari i na jednu i na drugu stranu sam si bila osigurala. Naravno da ostajem za sada na vv pokusati ce mo opet ovdje. Naravno da se uskoro vidimo i naravno cujemo se.

----------


## andiko

Za utjehu 2 stvari...

moje prvo dijete nije rezultat rada biologice Krile, nego Romine Justament

moje drugo dijete je biologica odlučila vratiti 2. dan nakon punkcije

eto...

----------


## niki78

> jel bilo puno cura ovih dana gore, kako to sad izgleda, koliko vas je bilo na punkciji, na trensferu, i jel si išla na razgovor kod biologa?
> hm puno pitanja.........


pozdrav! ja sam danas imala transfer, ali mi je prvi put na vv pa ne znam koliko je različito od prije. bilo nas je 5 na punkciji, 4 na transferu, ide se na razgovor kod biologa (više da se upozna sa pacijenticom). uglavnom, svaki dan se nešto dešava, nekad je više nekad manje cura. ja imam samo pohvale za cijeli tim i doktora A. i sestre i biologa.

----------


## Kadauna

jel taj biolog Alfred Kniewald? Nešto stariji ali vrlo simpatičan biolog?

SRETNO, Niki1978 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kakvu si stimulaciju imala, koliko su ti oplodili j.s. i koliko embrija su ti vratili  i kakvih? Što ti je biolog rekao?

----------


## andream

drago mi je da se bar kod dr A dešava isto što i prije, po broju punkcija i transfera to je dobar znak. ali i dalje mi je nejasno što je s pacijenticama dr L-a?
a pro po biologa, naš je embrijić (jedan ali vrijedan kako je rekla) sad obrađivala Romina u Vinogradskoj i nadam se da će nam donijeti sreću kao i Andiko.

----------


## niki78

> jel taj biolog Alfred Kniewald? Nešto stariji ali vrlo simpatičan biolog?
> 
> SRETNO, Niki1978 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Kakvu si stimulaciju imala, koliko su ti oplodili j.s. i koliko embrija su ti vratili  i kakvih? Što ti je biolog rekao?


Hvala Kadauna, trebat će mi puno sreće  :Smile: 
Da, biolog je Alfred Kniewald. Jako drag, simpatičan i pristupačan gospodin. Ne znam što su točno druge cure s njim pričale, ali ja i nisam puno pričala o embrijima (imala sam 4 jajne stanice, 3 su oplodili, 2 se nisu razvila, dakle imala sam transfer 1 embrija), više je on htio upoznati svaku pacijenticu. Dao i mi je i svoj broj moba i rekao da ga mogu nazvati kad god, čak i ako mi samo treba potpora. Ja baš nisam puno zapitkivala, ali vjerujem da one koje zanima mogu saznati sve o svojim jajnim stanicama, embrijima ili što god. 
Stimulacija je bila menopuri + suprefact.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*niki78* hvala od srca za ovu info o dr.Kniewaldu.Ovo za broj moba i poruku da ga se nazove i za potporu mi je puno vise nego sam mogla ocekivati od embriologa.Svaka cast!
Jedan ali vrijedan imam obicaj reci i vibram da bas tako bude kod tebe :Heart:

----------


## laky

stvarno je extra ako je toliko pristupačan .zna li se koliko ostaje na VV?

----------


## amariya

Ovo mi je znanstvena fantastika da biolog kaže da ga možeš nazvati na mobitel čak i samo radi potpore, ali pretpostavljam da će ga to brzo proći kad krenu horde cura u postupke. Nema veze, cure iskoristite ovu priliku!

----------


## niki78

> Ovo mi je znanstvena fantastika da biolog kaže da ga možeš nazvati na mobitel čak i samo radi potpore, ali pretpostavljam da će ga to brzo proći kad krenu horde cura u postupke. Nema veze, cure iskoristite ovu priliku!


Pa iskreno ja mislim da to nema veze sa brojem cura i postupaka na vv, nego je to jednostavno njegov način, ne želi gledat samo epruvetu nego želi i upoznati osobe kojima pomaže. Nisam ja bila s njim na razgovoru sat vremena pa da ne stigne i sa još 10 cura porazgovarati, popričate par minuta, on bar na kratko dobije dojam tko mu je pacijent, ti bar na kratko dobiješ dojam tko ti je embriolog i to je to. 
A koliko ostaje na vv na žalost ne znam.

----------


## niki78

> *niki78* Jedan ali vrijedan imam obicaj reci i vibram da bas tako bude kod tebe


hvala RuzicaSB  :Smile:

----------


## Nensi

> Darkice i ja sam odlučila ići privatno kod Lučingera,trebala bi ići slijedeći tjedan kod njega pa me zanima kakve su cijene i jel gužva?želim ti puno sreće!!!


Inna28, kod dr Lučingera nije velika gužva iako se moraš pripremiti da ćeš malo čekati pogotovo ako ima više punkcija taj dan. Ja sam ovaj tjedan "odradila" dio postupka i sad čekam transfer ako se mrvice oplode. Račun za postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje je bio 6.150,00 kn, ali ne znam da li je to konačan iznos ili ću morati još nešto platiti nakon transfera. Mislim da taj iznos varira ovisno o broju folikulometrija i vrsti postupka (ivf, icsi), ali da ne prelazi 10.000,00 kn. Pozdrav i sretno u postupku kada kreneš

----------


## Darkica

> Inna28, kod dr Lučingera nije velika gužva iako se moraš pripremiti da ćeš malo čekati pogotovo ako ima više punkcija taj dan. Ja sam ovaj tjedan "odradila" dio postupka i sad čekam transfer ako se mrvice oplode. Račun za postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje je bio 6.150,00 kn, ali ne znam da li je to konačan iznos ili ću morati još nešto platiti nakon transfera. Mislim da taj iznos varira ovisno o broju folikulometrija i vrsti postupka (ivf, icsi), ali da ne prelazi 10.000,00 kn. Pozdrav i sretno u postupku kada kreneš


*Inna28*, oprosti što nisam ranije odgovorila, ali nisam zamijetila tvoju poruku. Ja sam krenula u postupak kod dr Lučingera U IVF centar prosloga petka. Bila sam na ultrazvuku koji sam platila 300,00kn te mi je propisao Superfact sprej od 1dc koji je započeo jučer te opet idem k njemu sutra, tj 3dc. Propisao mi je i 10 ampula Gonala F i 3 ampule Brevactida.Rekao mi je da sutra ponesem 3-4 ampule Gonala F sa sobom.Što se cijene tiče, rekao mi je da je 9 250,00 i da je u nju uključeno sve te da će mi dati broj žiro-računa na koji ću to uplatiti, a njemu donijeti potvrdu o uplati. Mi idemo na ICSI, čisto da se znaš orijentirati oko postupka i cijene. Nikada nije bila guzva kada sam ja dolazila, ali ja sam dosada uvijek bila naručena negdje oko 13 sati (ne znam ima li to veze s time što nisam iz Zagreba ili ne). Lijekove sam sama kupila i dosli su me cca 3000,00kn. U svakom slučaju, javit ću ti saznam li kakve novosti.
Lijep pozdrav i sretno :Love:

----------


## Darkica

Cure, što se radi 3dc? Sutra mi je, pa da znam :Smile:  Hvala :Kiss:

----------


## Kadauna

pa prvo će te doktor pregledati na uzv, da vidi jel sve ok, da nema slučajno neka cista. Ako nema ciste i sve je ok, onda će ti reći da možeš krenuti sa stimulacijom. I nemoj se sad bojati tog pregleda zato što još imaš menstruaciju, na to je on naviknut.....  a nama pacijenticama je najgore prvi puta. 

Dajte recite, jel Lučinger ima gore kakvu sestru zaposlenu? Zašto uplata na neki račun? Kako unutra izgleda? Jel sve do kraja uređeno, sređeno?

Darkice, sretno. .................

----------


## Darkica

Kada sam ja dolazila, uvijek je bio samo on i Lana. Njegova je ordinacija hotel s 5 zvjezdica u odnosu na onu na VV, a sto se Laninoga laboratorija tice, imaju sve aparate, novo, moderno.MM je cak objasnjavala cemu koji aparat sluzi (kada ga je pozvala na razgovor nakon obavljenoga s-grama).Pricala je tada s mm 20ak minuta; ja sam se vec zabrinula gdje je on toliko. Mozda tko zna vise od mene, pa neka se javi.
Pozz

----------


## RuzicaSB

Darkica tnx na ovim cini mi se prvim konkretnim informacijama o tome kako to izgleda kod dr.Lucingera sada.Da imat ces 1. uzv sutra prema o kojem ovisi s koliko ces injekcija poceti.Ako si kupila sve lijekove slobodno ponesi i vise (zlu ne trebalo) jer pretpostavljam da ces ih odmah gore i dobiti ako te trazio da ih poneses sa sobom.Sretno draga i javljaj novosti.

----------


## laky

> Kada sam ja dolazila, uvijek je bio samo on i Lana. Njegova je ordinacija hotel s 5 zvjezdica u odnosu na onu na VV, a sto se Laninoga laboratorija tice, imaju sve aparate, novo, moderno.MM je cak objasnjavala cemu koji aparat sluzi (kada ga je pozvala na razgovor nakon obavljenoga s-grama).Pricala je tada s mm 20ak minuta; ja sam se vec zabrinula gdje je on toliko. Mozda tko zna vise od mene, pa neka se javi.
> Pozz


 darkica hvala na info
koliko s ečeka na rezultate spermiograma

----------


## inna28

> *Inna28*, oprosti što nisam ranije odgovorila, ali nisam zamijetila tvoju poruku. Ja sam krenula u postupak kod dr Lučingera U IVF centar prosloga petka. Bila sam na ultrazvuku koji sam platila 300,00kn te mi je propisao Superfact sprej od 1dc koji je započeo jučer te opet idem k njemu sutra, tj 3dc. Propisao mi je i 10 ampula Gonala F i 3 ampule Brevactida.Rekao mi je da sutra ponesem 3-4 ampule Gonala F sa sobom.Što se cijene tiče, rekao mi je da je 9 250,00 i da je u nju uključeno sve te da će mi dati broj žiro-računa na koji ću to uplatiti, a njemu donijeti potvrdu o uplati. Mi idemo na ICSI, čisto da se znaš orijentirati oko postupka i cijene. Nikada nije bila guzva kada sam ja dolazila, ali ja sam dosada uvijek bila naručena negdje oko 13 sati (ne znam ima li to veze s time što nisam iz Zagreba ili ne). Lijekove sam sama kupila i dosli su me cca 3000,00kn. U svakom slučaju, javit ću ti saznam li kakve novosti.
> Lijep pozdrav i sretno


Puno ti hvala na informcijama,ja bi trebala u srijedu kod njega,vjerojatno će i mene toliko koštati budući da i mi idemo na ICSI.Prvi put sam i ja koristila Gonale i Suprefact......sad  će mi vjerojatno promijeniti...ko zna...sve u svemu hvala ti i držim fige :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Nensi,hvala na informaciji.I ja krećem još malo pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti......sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nana1976

Ja sam danas bila 3dc na prvoj folikometriji i počela sam primati gonale zadnji put sam primala menopur sada mi je dao gonal. Gore nije bilo puno cura 3-4 cure punkcija transfer i par  na folikometriji. Naručena sam ponovo za četvrtak.

----------


## Darkica

> darkica hvala na info
> koliko s ečeka na rezultate spermiograma


20ak minuta do pola sata

----------


## inna28

nana1976,ja sam prošli put primala Gonale,sad bi trebala Menopur pa me zanima kako si podnosila Menopur?Koja je razlika između Menopura i Gonala?

----------


## Šiškica

Tri su cure bile za transveru (ni jedna punkcija). Jedna je imala smrzliće još od dr. Jukića a ove druge dvije cure su imale punkciju prekjučer i jednoj i drugoj je ovo prvi IVF ..Dr. Kneiwald ih je zvao na razgovor i prva koja je išla na razgovor ima tri embrija a ovu drugu nisam uspjela dočekati otišla sam..

Gore je teška pustara..U jednom trenutku sam nas nabrojala čak 18, s muževima naravno.. kad sam izlazila ostale su te dvije cure za transver i jedan par..

----------


## Darkica

VV cure...od dans sam pikalica...danas mi je injekciju Gonala dao dr L, a od sutra sama...do utorka kada opet idem k njemu...Nije mi to spomenuo, a pročitala sam na forumu, pa da još jednom provjerim-trebam li si davati Gonale u isto vrijeme kada mi je i on danas dao?Hvala, cure

----------


## laky

da ili plus minus sat

----------


## nana1976

Oprosti Šiškica da li si ti isto danas bila gore, šteta da se nismo upoznale.

----------


## azrijelka36

da se nastavim na darkicu..
lučinger---4 kat, dvoja vrata kad izađeš iz lifta, ide se na lijeva
uzak hodnik, dugačak, sa ukupno 6 stolica za čekanje..ponekad se skupi duplo više ljudi od stolica, pa je malo zagušljivo, ali dr. L radi kao strojček..tako da..svi stignu  na red :D
prva vrata-njegova ordinacija..klasična, lijevo garderoba, naprijed stol za pregleda, lijevo od stola njegov radni stol i koja stolica za pacijenta..e da, i na stolu obavezno-svaki put gori mirisna svijeća  :Smile: 
slijedeća soba je soba di se idete skinuti, ako idete na inseminaciju ili sl., tamo su dva kreveta s dekicama, pretpostavljam za poslije postupka.
slijedeća soba opet stol za pregled -tamo su mi obavili inseminaciju.
iza te sobe je lana.koja je btw ušla u sobu dok sam ja sat vremena poslije ležala i nije rekla ni dobar dan niti me pogledal-ko mujo..i to je 2 puta ulazila
eto...nadam se da sam dovoljno opisala ...

e da..mi nismo morali uplaćivati na račun, platili smo kešom

----------


## andream

azrijelka, uspjela si me nasmijati s ovim opisom, predobro... ovo sa svijećom mi je baš fancy, svojevrstan feng shui  :Smile:  nije loše! šteta da je samo lana pokvarila dojam...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja Lanu doslovno mogu zamisliti kako u svojim mislima samo projuri pokraj tebe hehehe, no kad s njom imas razgovor pred transfer onda je malo drugacije, zna biti strpljiva i saslusati pitanja, objasniti, gleda te ravno u oci kad razgovara s tobom i tako.Sve u svemu nije bila tako losa, bar prema meni.

----------


## anica68

imate li cijene sa Lučijeve poliklinike
spermiogram
IVF
FET
konzultacije(pregled)

----------


## Darkica

S-gram je 300,00 kn, ultrazvuk je također 300,00 kn, ja idem na ICSI i cijena je 9250,00 kn, inseminacija je 2000,00 kn ....ako netko zna više, neka doda ili me ispravi ako sam što krivo napisala...
Pozz

----------


## laky

mislim da je FET 3500

----------


## linalena

Dal u tom novom privatnom IVF centru ima kakva normalna soba za davanje spermiograma ili wc????

----------


## Mali Mimi

Krulceva kako je prošlo?

----------


## Danna

Ja sam narucena kod dr Lučingera 16.11. za ISCI. Posto nisam iz Zagreba treba mi smjestaj. Dr je rekao da ce mi dati broj neke gospodje na Britanskom trgu. Gledajuci kartu to je oko 3 km do Metalčeve ulice pa me interesira da li mozda znate da li netko blize iznajmljuje sobu, jer nepoznam ZG osim dijela na VV. I jos jedno pitanjce: Gdje se kupuju stimulacije i ostali lijekovi? Dr je rekao da ce znati sto ce mi dati kad mi pregleda jajnike, a meni je to sve nesto nabrziu pa bih se ranije pripremila da znam gdje sto trebam. Sretno cure!!!

----------


## Darkica

> Dal u tom novom privatnom IVF centru ima kakva normalna soba za davanje spermiograma ili wc????


Naravno da postoji prostorija za davanje uzorka :Smile:  kao i wc u kojem su cak stavlejni raznorazni higijenski ulosci :Smile:  Uglavnom, hotel s 5 zvjezdica u odnosu na VV :Klap: 
Pozz :Yes:

----------


## inna28

> Naravno da postoji prostorija za davanje uzorka kao i wc u kojem su cak stavlejni raznorazni higijenski ulosci Uglavnom, hotel s 5 zvjezdica u odnosu na VV
> Pozz


Hvala ti na svim informacijama.Nikako da uspijem odgovoriti,stalno mi nešto šteka....Uglavnom,ja idem u srijedu pa ćemo vidjeti što će biti :Smile: U prvom postupku sam koristila istu terapiju kao i ti pa me zanima jel sama kupujem Gonale i gdje? Jel odmah nakon prvog pregleda plaćam ili kad sve završi?Pozdrav

----------


## inna28

> Inna28, kod dr Lučingera nije velika gužva iako se moraš pripremiti da ćeš malo čekati pogotovo ako ima više punkcija taj dan. Ja sam ovaj tjedan "odradila" dio postupka i sad čekam transfer ako se mrvice oplode. Račun za postupak izvantjelesne oplodnje je bio 6.150,00 kn, ali ne znam da li je to konačan iznos ili ću morati još nešto platiti nakon transfera. Mislim da taj iznos varira ovisno o broju folikulometrija i vrsti postupka (ivf, icsi), ali da ne prelazi 10.000,00 kn. Pozdrav i sretno u postupku kada kreneš


Hvala na informacijama......sretno!!!

----------


## snow.ml

dali je netko išao kupovati inekcije u Mađarsku...meni je dr. L rekao da su tamo 5 eura...i da će mi trebati nekih 25 kom..ja se pripremam kod njega sljedeći mjesec..

----------


## andream

snow, jesi li odustala od Vinogradske?

----------


## snow.ml

razočarana sam...kad sam došla kod dr K.pokazala sam mu svu dokumentaciju pa me poslao na inseminaciju samo zato što nisam to probala...kad mi je bio postupka imala sam malu upalicu ili tako nešto i nije mi ništa propisao da stavljam ili pijem za to...kad je dr otišao razgovarala sam sa biologom i kad sam mu rekla što sam prošla rekao je da nisam trebala pristati na inseminaciju...pa odakle da ja to znam da mogu odbiti nešto što mi dr. predlaže, nisam ja doktor da si određujem što ću si raditi...to je jako razljutilo MM a i mene  da ne idem više gore...po cijenu da nikad više ne idemo u postupak...
a i naučili smo na rad dr L tako pa se njemu vraćamo...zvala sam ga da vidim koliko su inekcije , da znam računati, pa me obradovao sa cijenom lijekova

----------


## Tinkica

> dali je netko išao kupovati inekcije u Mađarsku...meni je dr. L rekao da su tamo 5 eura...i da će mi trebati nekih 25 kom..ja se pripremam kod njega sljedeći mjesec..


Ja sam bila prije desetak dana u Mađarskoj po ljekove-merional,30 kom 52000 forinti-oko 200 eura. Suprefact spray 9000 forinti.

----------


## snow.ml

meni nije rekao naziv, ali onda mislim da su to te...a ni ta cijena mi nije strašna za razliku od drugih...Tinkica jesi i ti kod dr. L...soriy na pitanju, nisam u toku...možda si negdje napisala

----------


## jo1974

snow ja sam iz broda bila u petak u mađ. po ljekove ,za 15 merionala,suprefackt i cijela kutija choragon znaći u kutiji ti je tri komada ,platila 180 eur ilil oko 45 000 forinti,bila sam u siklosu,kontaktiraj me na pp poslat ču ti br.tel,ja sam od danas krenula ušmrkavati u srijedu idem na prvu folikolumetriju..

----------


## laky

> dali je netko išao kupovati inekcije u Mađarsku...meni je dr. L rekao da su tamo 5 eura...i da će mi trebati nekih 25 kom..ja se pripremam kod njega sljedeći mjesec..


merional je odprilike 7-8 € a neka od cura će ti već dati broj ljekarne da ih naručis i onda odes po njih bar je bio prije 3 godine

----------


## snow.ml

hvala vam :Saint:  :Saint:  :Saint:

----------


## TrudyC

Cure nemojte se ljutiti, ali zar ne bi bilo bolje da o IVF centru i dr. L. pričate na PDF Privatne klinke? Malo je zbunjujuće za one koji idu ili planiraju ići baš na VV

----------


## laky

> Cure nemojte se ljutiti, ali zar ne bi bilo bolje da o IVF centru i dr. L. pričate na PDF Privatne klinke? Malo je zbunjujuće za one koji idu ili planiraju ići baš na VV


X
potpisujem malo zbuni

----------


## mare41

> Cure nemojte se ljutiti, ali zar ne bi bilo bolje da o IVF centru i dr. L. pričate na PDF Privatne klinke? Malo je zbunjujuće za one koji idu ili planiraju ići baš na VV


 A na Privatne klinike cure traže info koje pišete ovdje :Smile: .

----------


## BHany

> Cure nemojte se ljutiti, ali zar ne bi bilo bolje da o IVF centru i dr. L. pričate na PDF Privatne klinke? Malo je zbunjujuće za one koji idu ili planiraju ići baš na VV


slažem se 
nisam ovih dana stigla detaljno pratiti, ali zuato ću vas sada zamoliti
rekla bih da je prijelazni rok prošao
dr.L. je započeo privatno s radom.

*Molim da se sve dalje informacije o radu dr.L. i njegove nove klinike pišu na topicu o privatnim klinikama!*
ovdje - http://forum.roda.hr/threads/58128-P...02#post1726402

Hvala :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

> nana1976,ja sam prošli put primala Gonale,sad bi trebala Menopur pa me zanima kako si podnosila Menopur?Koja je razlika između Menopura i Gonala?


Inna28 Neznam ni sama više kako sam prošla. Dosta dobro sam ih podnosila promjene raspoloženja i pred kraj lagani grčevi u jajnicima. Sada na gonalima već osjetim lagano jajnike odnosno doljnji dio stomaka me napinje. Ne znam koja je razlika između njih. I sama sam ga pitala da li su oni drugačiji dr. kaze mala razlika dalje nisam pitala. Kako si ti prošla sa gonalima.

----------


## MAJA14

Oprosti što ovako upadam,smijem li znati gdje u Mađi tj.u kojoj ljekarni si bila.Hvala...pozzz Maja iz Osijeka spremam se kod dr.Lučingera privatno

----------


## slow

Bok cure, 
mi smo bili na postupku u 6mj i sada je opet stiglo vrijeme...sutra mi je treći dan, sada kako vidim po vašim iskustvima - prvo će krenuti kontracepcije, onda pikice...a ja sam se ponadala kako ću već sutra početi sa pikanjem...ništa, sve koje se već pikate želim vam što manje nuspojava i što više "rezultata", vi koje ste već u horizontali...nek vam je sa srećom  :Wink: ...držite figice sutra da sve prođe o.k.

----------


## nana1976

> Cure nemojte se ljutiti, ali zar ne bi bilo bolje da o IVF centru i dr. L. pričate na PDF Privatne klinke? Malo je zbunjujuće za one koji idu ili planiraju ići baš na VV


Potpisujem, bez ljutnje cure, možete vi nekada navratiti i nas nešto upitati kako na VV.

----------


## gala1979

Cure koje ste u postupcima, da li se zamrzavaju js na VV?

----------


## sretna35

> Cure nemojte se ljutiti, ali zar ne bi bilo bolje da o IVF centru i dr. L. pričate na PDF Privatne klinke? Malo je zbunjujuće za one koji idu ili planiraju ići baš na VV


Baš sam o ovome razmišljala ovih dana i danas definitivno odlučila predložiti kad evo već imam više istomišljenika, stvarno je zbunjujuće, dr. Lučinger je sada privatnik kao i njegova klinika i tamo spada

----------


## Kadauna

> Cure koje ste u postupcima, da li se zamrzavaju js na VV?


generalno DA, bilo je slučajeva, čak VV ima dvije trudnoće iz zamrznutih j.s. možda u međuvremenu i više (pa prošlo je više od godinu dana od uvođenja ovog debilnog zakona). 

Ali kao i sve druge klinike, izbjegava se uopće dolaženja do velikog broja j.s., ide se koliko ja vidim u blaže stimulacije s manjim brojem j.s. tako da uglavnom i ne zamrzavaju. Rezultati zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja j.s. su katastrofalni.... još uvijek jako loši, imamo na forumu svega jednu forumašicu koja je uspjela iz odmrznute j.s. 

Ja bih rekla da je to sporadično i da gotovo svi, pa i privatnici izbjegavaju zamrzavanje neoplođenih j.s.

----------


## gala1979

> generalno DA, bilo je slučajeva, čak VV ima dvije trudnoće iz zamrznutih j.s. možda u međuvremenu i više (pa prošlo je više od godinu dana od uvođenja ovog debilnog zakona). 
> 
> Ali kao i sve druge klinike, izbjegava se uopće dolaženja do velikog broja j.s., ide se koliko ja vidim u blaže stimulacije s manjim brojem j.s. tako da uglavnom i ne zamrzavaju. Rezultati zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja j.s. su katastrofalni.... još uvijek jako loši, imamo na forumu svega jednu forumašicu koja je uspjela iz odmrznute j.s. 
> 
> Ja bih rekla da je to sporadično i da gotovo svi, pa i privatnici izbjegavaju zamrzavanje neoplođenih j.s.


Znam da se su se zamrzavale js na VV jer sam i imala jednu taku neuspjelu trudnoću. Zanima ma da li se i sad u novoj postavi sa novim embriologom zamrzavaju js?

----------


## Kadauna

Joj sorry Gala  :Sad:  nisam shvatila iz tvog pitanja ali sam i zaboravila da si upavo ti imala trudnoću iz postupka s odmrznutom j.s.

----------


## tulipan83

> ja isto pijem Yasmin i u kartici je 21 tableta a ne 28



tako je ,u yasminu je 21 tbl i moram sve do kraja popiti,asmo neke cure ne, a to im je dr naglasio.

----------


## tulipan83

> U Zakonu nigdje nije definirano da se moraju vratiti SVE 3 OPLOĐENE JS, već samo da se oplodnja ograničava na 3 js. Dakle, svatko može tražiti da mu se oplode 3 js, a vrate 1 ili 2. Dr. te ne smije prisiliti da primiš sva 3 embrija ako ne želiš i pogotovo ne tražiti to napismeno, jer je to u tom slučaju protuzakonito.



u proslom postupku, imala sam 8 dobrih, dr.a me pitao koliko hocu da mi oplode pa mi je sam objasnio da ak hocu da mi oplode tri, onda te tri moraju vratiti, ja sam isla na dvije. po tome mislim, da "moraju " vratiti onoliko koliko oplode jer oplođene ne zamrzavaju, zamrzavaju samo ne oplođene. meni je sam dr. preporučio da se oplode 2 i da se one vrate, jer sam tek prvi put u postupku,pa ima vremena jos. dvije su oplodili, obje vracene al se nijedna nije primila, sad cu opet ici na 2, naravno ako ih bude.

----------


## pino

Eh tulipan, ali ti možeš reći da hoćeš oploditi 3 i da ćeš ih sve vratiti, a kad dođe transfer i kažu ti koliko ih zaista ima i kakve su kvalitete, ako su predobre kvalitete reći da ne želiš 3 nego 2 jer se bojiš trojki a da nisi znala da će tako ispasti. I to je sve po zakonu, a u biti ti povećava šanse za trudnoću, i objektivno govoreći, bolji je izbor za pacijenta (ako ne postoje moralne prepreke kod pacijenta zbog mogućeg bacanja jednog zametka). Jer nigdje u zakonu ne piše da se svaki zametak mora ženi vratiti. Dapače, piše da se ne smije kultivirati poslije 14. dana. Tak da ak se ostave u kulturi 7 dana (što je dozvoljeno), to je kao da ga bace, jer se tada više ne može vratiti ženi (odnosno može se vratiti ali slabe vajde od toga kad više nema šanse za implantaciju).

----------


## ina33

Pino, ako sam dobro popamtila, na VV-u se to nije dozvoljavalo, tj. onoliko koliko se oplodi, toliko se mora i vratiti (bez obzira što je zakon tu nedorečen i u zakonu to izrijekom ne piše, pa se ulazi u onu rubriku "tumačenje zakona") - traži se od žene da potpiše takav nekakav papir u tom smislu, jesam dobro skužila, VV-ovke?

----------


## ina33

Dakle, papir se potpisuje prije oplodnje, prije nego što se zna kvaliteta embrija, a pacijentice ionako info o kvaliteti dobivaju od dr-a, ako se ne varam.

----------


## Šiškica

> Bok cure, 
> mi smo bili na postupku u 6mj i sada je opet stiglo vrijeme...sutra mi je treći dan, sada kako vidim po vašim iskustvima - prvo će krenuti kontracepcije, onda pikice...a ja sam se ponadala kako ću već sutra početi sa pikanjem...ništa, sve koje se već pikate želim vam što manje nuspojava i što više "rezultata", vi koje ste već u horizontali...nek vam je sa srećom ...držite figice sutra da sve prođe o.k.


mislim da ćeš odmah sutra u postupak, ljekova ima..
Mislim da je cure slao na kontracepcijske  jer se čekalo da dođe biolog (18.10.)..

----------


## romanica

Cure,kakvo je stanje gore, ima li gužvi...ja sam naručena za četvrtak...ima li se smisla nadati da uđem u postupak sljedeći mjesec

----------


## gabica80

molim vas lijepo da se sve dalje informacije o radu dr.L. i njegove nove klinike pišu na topicu o privatnim klinikama!

----------


## inna28

> Inna28 Neznam ni sama više kako sam prošla. Dosta dobro sam ih podnosila promjene raspoloženja i pred kraj lagani grčevi u jajnicima. Sada na gonalima već osjetim lagano jajnike odnosno doljnji dio stomaka me napinje. Ne znam koja je razlika između njih. I sama sam ga pitala da li su oni drugačiji dr. kaze mala razlika dalje nisam pitala. Kako si ti prošla sa gonalima.


Dosta dobro sam ih podnosila,nisam imala nikakve nuspojave osim što sam samo jedan dan imala mučnine ( e sad jel to od Gonala ,ne znam).Uglavnom,imala sam samo punkciju i dobila nekvalitetne jajne stanice pa nisam išla dalje :Sad: .....sad ćemo vidjet.želim ti puno sreće u postupku,drži se

----------


## nana1976

> Cure,kakvo je stanje gore, ima li gužvi...ja sam naručena za četvrtak...ima li se smisla nadati da uđem u postupak sljedeći mjesec


Pa gužve nije u subotu bilo, a za ostale dane neznam i ja sam u četvrtak gore, ali rano ujutro. A što se tiće ulazak u postupak mislim da bi mogla kao što je rekla šiškica ljekova ima, e sada drugih faktaora ovisi. Sretno!

----------


## Tinkica

> meni nije rekao naziv, ali onda mislim da su to te...a ni ta cijena mi nije strašna za razliku od drugih...Tinkica jesi i ti kod dr. L...soriy na pitanju, nisam u toku...možda si negdje napisala


Nisam kod dr L,u Ljubljani smo u postupku. Ljekove kupili u Arkadu u Pećuhu.

----------


## slow

Šiškica, hvala ti, hvala ti  :Wink:  ...sutra ujutro je pregled, ali tako sam već nestrpljiva od čekanja, tako da mi još mjesec dana nebi najbolje leglo  :Wink: ...u prvom postupku sam bila na yaz kontracepciji i to dva mjeseca...a u biti imamo loš spermiogram, pa ni to ne znam zašto...

----------


## slow

> Cure,kakvo je stanje gore, ima li gužvi...ja sam naručena za četvrtak...ima li se smisla nadati da uđem u postupak sljedeći mjesec


Romanica, ja sam sutra ujutro gore pa javim kakva je situacija...

----------


## Tigrica84

> pozdrav! ja sam danas imala transfer, ali mi je prvi put na vv pa ne znam koliko je različito od prije. bilo nas je 5 na punkciji, 4 na transferu, ide se na razgovor kod biologa (više da se upozna sa pacijenticom). uglavnom, svaki dan se nešto dešava, nekad je više nekad manje cura. ja imam samo pohvale za cijeli tim i doktora A. i sestre i biologa.


potpisujem

----------


## slow

Cure, danas sam bila na vv, gužve su izdržljive tj. sve je umjereno,s obzirom kako je prije bilo. Ja sam čekala sat i pol i dobila sam prvu piiikicu  :Wink: ...ovaj puta smo krenuli s gonalima, i to je to...ja sam u postupku  :Wink: . Pitala sam doktora jesu se snašli s obzirom na situaciju...rekao je da sve ide po planu i potvrdio da se sa biologom može razgovarati i da je vrlo pristupačan, što je jako bitno  :Wink: ...eto, sreću svima...od mene za sada toliko

----------


## laky

sretno

----------


## Kadauna

i ja sam danas bila na Vuku sasvim drugim poslom pa sam svratila na odjel MPO. Uopće nije bilo gužve, oko 8 sati tek desetak ljudi (uključujući i muževe), a koliko su cure pričale tek jedna punkcija danas. 

SLow ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak.

----------


## gala1979

> i ja sam danas bila na Vuku sasvim drugim poslom pa sam svratila na odjel MPO. Uopće nije bilo gužve, oko 8 sati tek desetak ljudi (uključujući i muževe), a koliko su cure pričale tek jedna punkcija danas. 
> 
> SLow ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak.


Znači kad se sve oduzme i zbroji trebamo biti zadovoljne. Ionako su se lošiji ishodi MPO na VV u zadnje vrijeme objašnjavao prevelikim gužvama. Sad je dio pacijenata na Vinogradskoj, dio kod dr. L, dio u Sloveniji pa prema tome očekujem samo poboljšanje.

----------


## slow

ja se iskreno nadam da će sve biti smirenije, ipak nam je sada samo dr A kojem je vjerujem isto lakše bar po pitanju kombiniranja njega i dr L...malo jedan, malo drugi... ( bar na same postupke mislim ) a i biolog ako je ovako kako se priča...mislim da bi to sve trebalo imati pozitivan učinak ( mislim naravno na nas koje smo imale sreće da nam ostane naš dr )

----------


## frka

> Znači kad se sve oduzme i zbroji trebamo biti zadovoljne. Ionako su se lošiji ishodi MPO na VV u zadnje vrijeme objašnjavao prevelikim gužvama. Sad je dio pacijenata na Vinogradskoj, dio kod dr. L, dio u Sloveniji pa prema tome očekujem samo poboljšanje.


e, moja gala, kad bi sve bilo tako jednostavno... losiji ishodi MPO na VV-u sigurno nisu bili posljedica guzvi vec naseg "divnog" zakona! guzve su na VV-u uvijek bile sasvim normalna stvar i unatoc njima VV je bio najuspjesnija klinika u Hr. tako da tvoja tvrdnja bas i ne drzi vodu...

svima zelim puno uspjeha, ali bojim se da nesto vecih uspjeha i nece biti sve dok se vise ljudi ne aktivira na drugom polju - rusenju zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji!

----------


## Gabi

> e, moja gala, kad bi sve bilo tako jednostavno... losiji ishodi MPO na VV-u sigurno nisu bili posljedica guzvi vec naseg "divnog" zakona! guzve su na VV-u uvijek bile sasvim normalna stvar i unatoc njima VV je bio najuspjesnija klinika u Hr. tako da tvoja tvrdnja bas i ne drzi vodu...
> 
> *svima zelim puno uspjeha, ali bojim se da nesto vecih uspjeha i nece biti sve dok se vise ljudi ne aktivira na drugom polju - rusenju zakona o medicinskoj oplodnji!*


 Potpuno se slažem. Teško mi je gledati kako se dobar dio pacijenata pomirio s ovakvim zakonskim rješenjem i ne želi se niti malo aktivirati da barem pokušamo nešto napraviti za kvalitetniji MPO u RH.  Pogledajte kakve se stvari događaju u Poljskoj. Kod njih bi mogao biti donesen zakon o MPO-u još gori nego naš. 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60274-B...jetne-oplodnje

Mi, pacijenti kojima je potreban MPO, smo ti koji se moramo boriti za bolji Zakon a ne se pomiriti s trenutnom situacijom. 

Javljajte novosti i sretno svima

----------


## nana1976

slow sretno i svim curama.

----------


## tarajan

evo da vam se i ja javim..konačno smo ušli u postupak..sprejam se i na menopurima sam od 21....što se tiče situacije čini mi se da je sve ok,tj ima dosta cura na transferima...

Moram napomenuti da mi je drago da se na forumu opet piše o postupcima čemu je forum i namjenjen...
svim curama koje su ušle i normalno,onim koje čekaju na postupak,želim puno sreće i da nam se ispune želje...

----------


## Kadauna

> evo da vam se i ja javim..konačno smo ušli u postupak..sprejam se i na menopurima sam od 21....što se tiče situacije čini mi se da je sve ok,tj ima dosta cura na transferima...
> 
> Moram napomenuti da mi je drago da se na forumu opet piše o postupcima čemu je forum i namjenjen...
> svim curama koje su ušle i normalno,onim koje čekaju na postupak,želim puno sreće i da nam se ispune želje...



Sorry Tarajan, ovo što pišeš da ima dosta transfera, uopće ne stoji........... nažalost, možda uskoro, možda jednog dana opet na VV-u ali trenutno uopće ne stoji. 

Ja iipak mislilm da forum nije namijenjen isključivo pisanju o trenutnim postupcima nego bi trebao i pokriva sve relevantne informacije o postupcima, o posljedicama zakona, o doktorima, lijekovima, etc.

Želim ti od srca mnogo sreće u tvom postupku, kao naravno i drugim curama s VV-a.

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, potpisujem!

----------


## Kadauna

> Znači kad se sve oduzme i zbroji trebamo biti zadovoljne. Ionako su se lošiji ishodi MPO na VV u zadnje vrijeme objašnjavao prevelikim gužvama. Sad je dio pacijenata na Vinogradskoj, dio kod dr. L, dio u Sloveniji pa prema tome očekujem samo poboljšanje.



samo sam htjela ukazati na razlike koje objektivno postoje prema situaciji prije na Vuk Vrhovcu, uopće nažalost ne bih u ovome trenutku zaključila da je situacija zadovoljavajuća. Kao što sam ranije rekla, ekipa je nova, stari su samo ostali Alebić i sestre, dok su svi biolozi (ima ih 3, dvije mlade kolegice i Kniewald) novi i trebat će vremena da se ufuraju. 

Novog liječnika za sada još nemaju a gužve s Vuka su nestale što je sigurno i posljedica činjenice da je Lučinger imao 70-80% pacijentica a Alebić tek ostatak kao i posljedica da su cure jednostavno odustale od Vuka.  Bit će gore trudnoća, sigurna sam, mora, ali je pitanje koliko uz ovakvu novu situaciju i naravno uz ovaj debilni zakon koji u najboljoj klinici (naravno pod pretpostavkom da se klinika drži zakona) *ne može pokazati bolje rezultate IVF-a nego 19-20% ma koliko god Milinović prikrivao i falširao rezultate.

No kako je Vuk moja matična klinika, jedva čekam prve rezultate ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*

----------


## gala1979

Možda nas Milinović iznenadi u svojoj predizbornoj kampanji pa ukine pravilo trojke i zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka. Ne bih se čudila nakon onoliko izmjene zakona o pušenju u javnim prostorima. Ipak je njima vlast najslađa.

----------


## aenea

> Možda nas Milinović iznenadi u svojoj predizbornoj kampanji pa ukine pravilo trojke i zabrane zamrzavanja zametaka. Ne bih se čudila nakon onoliko izmjene zakona o pušenju u javnim prostorima. Ipak je njima vlast najslađa.


Zakon i jest donošen ovakav kakav je zbog ulagivanja i zadovoljavanja određenih, vladajućoj stranci interesantnih skupina, iako nema veze sa zdravom pameću. Ta skupina, jasno, nisu neplodni parovi. Tako da bih rekla da je vjerojatnost promjene zakona u predizborne svrhe otprilike jednaka vjerojatnosti da me danas u uredu u 13:25 pogodi meteorski kamen. 
Voljela bih da griješim, ali čini mi se da će ga samo još žešće braniti ako Poljaci dobiju sličnu verziju zakona..

----------


## molu

X na Kadaunu i aeneu 


i aenea  :Grin:  za meteor. Uspjela si me nasmijati - a to mi u zadnje vrijeme i nije česta pojava.

----------


## nana1976

Hej cure šta je danas niko se ne javlja da li je koja bila gore, šta se događa. :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

> Hej cure šta je danas niko se ne javlja da li je koja bila gore, šta se događa.


 
Evo ja bila jutros.Imam još za popiti 2 tablete yasmin i od petka počinjem sa Suprefact sprejom.Dobro da sam imala uopće toliko novca sa sobom za sprej i morala sam kupiti tetraborat vaginalete.Da se pripremim na još neki trošak pa me na vrijeme obavijestite.Dolazim opet 3.dan ciklusa.Danas koliko sam vidila bile su 2 cure za punkciju.Nije bila gužva.

----------


## Ela28

Još me nešto zanima na nalazu mi piše da ću trebati i 2 kutije Hiramycin kapsula zašto mi to treba....

----------


## laky

ako je stimulirani nemas vise troskova

----------


## Šiškica

> Još me nešto zanima na nalazu mi piše da ću trebati i 2 kutije Hiramycin kapsula zašto mi to treba....


jedna kutija tebi, jedna tvom mužu.. piju se uglavnom od 3dc pet dana (5x1 tabletu)..
piju se da se riještie mogućih neželjinih bakterija..

----------


## Ela28

> jedna kutija tebi, jedna tvom mužu.. piju se uglavnom od 3dc pet dana (5x1 tabletu)..
> piju se da se riještie mogućih neželjinih bakterija..


Hvala ti na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## romanica

Cure,može li mi netko reči da li se može pravno i psihološko savjetovanje obaviti u mjestu stanovanja

----------


## RuzicaSB

Cure trebala bih HITNO broj mobitela dr. Kniewalda, bila bih neizmjerno zahvalana da mi ga posaljete na pp.

----------


## Gabi

> Cure trebala bih HITNO broj mobitela dr. Kniewalda, bila bih neizmjerno zahvalana da mi ga posaljete na pp.


Šaljem

----------


## Gabi

nisam ti mogla poslati pp, imaš poruku na fejsu

----------


## Ela28

> Cure,može li mi netko reči da li se može pravno i psihološko savjetovanje obaviti u mjestu stanovanja


Mi smo obavili u našem gradu u obiteljskom centru.

----------


## RuzicaSB

hvala Gabi srce si, ocistila sam inbox  :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

Što je cure pa zar ni jedna nema ništa reći. Ja bila u četvrtak i bilo nas je oko 10-12 cura brojala sam i one za punkciju. Lagano opuštena atmosvera i ima nova ginekologica koju podučava dr.A. Ne znam da li je to zamjena za dr.L Mislim ona me je pregledavala o dr.A joj je objašnjavao. mislim da sam vidjela i još jednu biologicu, ali za nju nisam sigurna. Sutra sam gore pa budem malo sve pitala sestre.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*nana1976* bas ti hvala na friskim informacijama, obavezno pisi sve novosti.U kojoj si sada fazi? Drzim fige i nadam se da popijemo neku trudnicku kavicu uskoro.Pusa velika.

----------


## Šiškica

Jučer su bile dvije punkcije..

Danas nisam skužila koliko je bilo čega. Cure su imale vrećice sa sobom -znači bile su punkcije i transferi. Bila su četiri para..

----------


## Kadauna

ta je dr. Jukić-Pavan, do sada samo radila kao porodničar, bar koliko ja znam. Bila nešto kratko u Mariboru na edukaciji

----------


## nana1976

Ružice za sada sam na 3 gonala, 9dc 3-4 jajne-folikula neznam sutra ti javim nastavak.

----------


## Šiškica

Da ta doktorica je bila jučer, danas ju nisam vidjela..
Jučer je očito bila i na punkcijama..

----------


## Kadauna

ajde, to bar znači da su dobili liječnika, dakle znamo: 

- da imaju tri biologa, jedan je Kniewald a druge dvije bez ikakvog prethodno iskustva
- da imaju 2 liječnika,  imaju Alebića, MPO liječnika s 3,5 g. iskustva, imaju novu liječnicu bez prethodnog iskustva
- imaju 1-2 punkcije dnevno

Čekamo prvu trudnoću ako se ne varam. 

*Kakve su stimulacije sad gore? Jel se ide i dalje u blage stimulacije (klomifen i par gonala/menopura) ili idu sa supresijom, pa ovisno o pacijentici 2-4 gonala/dan? Koliko j.s. dobivate?*

----------


## MAJA14

> Ja sam bila prije desetak dana u Mađarskoj po ljekove-merional,30 kom 52000 forinti-oko 200 eura. Suprefact spray 9000 forinti.


Ja bi trebala kod dr.Lučingera privatno na postupak početkom 12.mj.pa me zanima ide li koja cura tamo u to vrijeme,bilo bi zgodno imati društvo  :Wink:

----------


## ztg

što se se dešva sa pacijentima od dr lučinger,sada kada više gore ne radi?da li se zna kada će početi sa radom?

----------


## Darkica

Hej, cure! Ja sam u postupku kod dr L...ali buduci mi je to prvi put, zanimaju me dvije stvari - dok sam u postupku, tj pikanju Gonalima smije li se keksati? :Grin:  (mislim da mi je to na psihickoj bazi) i vrijedi li prije punkcije, tj kada mm dodje dati uzorak isto pravilo apstinencije kao i pred izradu s-grama? :Rolling Eyes:  Hvala svima :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

vrijedi pravilo apstinencije  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Cure s pitanjima za dr. L pišu na temi privatne klinike..

----------


## Šiškica

A što se tiče stimulacija koliko sam skužila ima varijanti Klomifemi + menopuri ili gonali  a ima i kratkih stimulirani od 3dc Menopuri..ide se svakako na manje js..

Koliko sam skužila ima lijekova al ima malo parova u postukpku tj. nije gužva..  I moram reći da je gore sablasno i tužno onako prazno.. Nema one gužve, žamora, priče i pozitivnog ozračja..

Kad se samo sjetim svojih punkcija, transfvera i inseminacija kako su cure bile pozitivne, vesele i šaljive ..uvjek bi svu bol, iščekivanje  podnijela puno lakše zbog tog pozitivnog ozračja..

a sad nažalost jaaaadno je gore i tužno..

----------


## Darkica

> Cure s pitanjima za dr. L pišu na temi privatne klinike..


Znam, Šiškice...ali nisam imala pitanje vezano uz dr L već općenito...
Lijep pozdrav svima

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Darkice* apstinencija je potrebna prije davanja uzorka ali ne mora biti 5 dana moze 2-3, sve do tada sexaj se slobodno a poslije punkcije isto ako mognes naravno  :Smile: 

*Nana 1976* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Siskice* tocno slikovito mogu zamisliti situaciju gore  :Sad:

----------


## Šiškica

Darkica nisam mislila na tebe..

a što se tiče apstinencije kažu da je za davanje uzorka najbolje 3 dana..
i ja se toga držim.. a ostalo vrijeme naravno koliko mogu ili nemogu.. :Grin:

----------


## Darkica

> Darkica nisam mislila na tebe..
> 
> a što se tiče apstinencije kažu da je za davanje uzorka najbolje 3 dana..
> i ja se toga držim.. a ostalo vrijeme naravno koliko mogu ili nemogu..


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## MAJA14

> Ja sam bila prije desetak dana u Mađarskoj po ljekove-merional,30 kom 52000 forinti-oko 200 eura. Suprefact spray 9000 forinti.


Tinkice imaš li već zakazan termin?Ja bi trebala na dogovor pa ak bude sve ok kontam da krećem u postupak početkom 12.mj.Ako želiš društvo javi se  :Wink:

----------


## Maybe baby

Ja se spremam u srijedu kod dr. A. Može li mi koja reći što mogu očekivati? Rekao mi je da nabavim Femaru i da s njom dođem kod njega. Da li to znači da mi se moj prvi AIH smiješi?  :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

Evo da javim danas je gore bilo malo više cura ili parova. 3 punkcije, 1 transfer. Naručena u 7:30 došla na red u 10:15. Vadila krv i čekala nalaze i bila sama i zadnja do 12:15. Danas isto nije bila nova doktorica. Gore sam u ponedjeljak na punkciji i mislim da ima još 3 cure popravlja se.

----------


## Šiškica

nana vidimo se u ponedjeljak..

----------


## nataša

hej curke.. 
 jel koja od vas trebala zvati prvi dan menstruacije da se naruči za treći? kak to ide? jel se sestre ne bune da je prekratak rok za narudžbu? 

*nana1976* ti si već u punom zaletu, sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nataša

šiškice :Smile:   i tebi ofkors

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> hej curke.. 
> jel koja od vas trebala zvati prvi dan menstruacije da se naruči za treći? kak to ide? jel se sestre ne bune da je prekratak rok za narudžbu?



Nije to prekratko za narudzbu to tako ide  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Joj nana1976, kad se sjetim aVV prije kad je bivalo po 10-ak punkcija i isto toliko transfera a gore se zavrsavalo tek u poslijepodnevnim satima...

Sretno svima na VV a posebno tebi nana i Siskici.

----------


## Kadauna

> Evo da javim danas je gore bilo malo više cura ili parova. 3 punkcije, 1 transfer. Naručena u 7:30 došla na red u 10:15. Vadila krv i čekala nalaze i bila sama i zadnja do 12:15. Danas isto nije bila nova doktorica. Gore sam u ponedjeljak na punkciji i mislim da ima još 3 cure popravlja se.


subotom i ponedjeljkom je inače malo veća gužva jer moraju pokriti neradnu nedjelju, ako je inače 1-2 punkcije dnevno trenutno na Vuk Vrhovcu onda je normalno da subotom bude tri, tako i ponedjeljkom.......... ali polako, kao što rekoh, čekamo s nestrpljenjem prvu trudnicu.

----------


## nana1976

*Šiškice*  vidimo se.
*Nataša* da evo me na punkciji drugčije reagiram na gonalima. Kada si ti gore.
*Ružice* Znam da je prije bilo do lifta da se naručiš sestri i dva doktora  su radila, sada je malo naspram toga, odnosno ništa. Ali kakva je situacija kažem da ide na bolje, barem se nadam.
Mislim da se ipak koliko toliko situcija poboljšava ako se to može tako reći. :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

Cure koje ste koristile tablete Yasmin.Jel bi vam ciklus uranio ili malo zakasnio...Ja trebam dobiti ovih dana i isto se naručiti za 3.dan ciklusa.

----------


## nana1976

Kada pijem yasmin 21 dan nakon prestanka 2-3 dana dobijem

----------


## nataša

> *Šiškice*  vidimo se.
> *Nataša* da evo me na punkciji drugčije reagiram na gonalima. Kada si ti gore.
> *Ružice* Znam da je prije bilo do lifta da se naručiš sestri i dva doktora  su radila, sada je malo naspram toga, odnosno ništa. Ali kakva je situacija kažem da ide na bolje, barem se nadam.
> Mislim da se ipak koliko toliko situcija poboljšava ako se to može tako reći.


  evo sutra pijem posljednju cilest i čekam m pa se naručujem treći dan, znači nekako zajedno sa ela28 :Love:

----------


## Tinkica

> Tinkice imaš li već zakazan termin?Ja bi trebala na dogovor pa ak bude sve ok kontam da krećem u postupak početkom 12.mj.Ako želiš društvo javi se


Draga Maja,meni je u subotu bila punkcija u četvrtak je transfer,nadamo se najboljem....  :Smile: )

----------


## laky

*Tinkica* super kad ti idu na blastice :Smile:

----------


## Tinkica

Jao,u totalnoj sam komi...nadam se da će sve biti ok,baš sam sva u strahu i ne mogu si pomoći da ne razmišljam kako će mi se iskomplicirati nešta  :Sad:

----------


## Ela28

> evo sutra pijem posljednju cilest i čekam m pa se naručujem treći dan, znači nekako zajedno sa ela28


Ja sam u petak popila zadnju tabletu Yasmin ali još uvijek nisam procurila mislim da bi trebala danas ili sutra :Mad:

----------


## Šiškica

Danas je gore bila gužva..  nisam skužila koliko čega ima.. negdje oko tri punkcije i nekoliko transfera..

Nana će bolje znati..

----------


## Darkica

Bok, cure! Imam pitanje...danas sam dobila zadnje 3 ampule Gonala F i dr mi je rekao da ušpricam Suprefact u 13, 19 i 23:30, a da si u međuvremenu, tj u 23:00 dam štopericu u ruku ili debelo meso. Sada sam otvorila kutiju Brevactida da vidim kako to izgleda i tri su ampule Brevactida i tri bočice s tekućinom.rekao mi je da koristim jednu tekućinu i dvije ampule, a treću donesem u srijedu kada idem na punkciju. Pitanje...budući u pakiranju Brevactida nema šprice i igle, smijem li koristiti one iz pakiranja Gonala? Ili moram kupiti novu? Jer mi je od Gonala ostalo dosta šprica i igala, a neću ih više koristiti...I opet pitanje....budući je tekućina u staklenoj bočici, nju moram malo razrezati pa slomiti ili je mogu samo tako prekinuti (na bočici je već označeno crtom gdje)...Hvala vam puno.

----------


## Šiškica

Mislim da možeš bez problema koristiti iste  igle i za štopericu .. samo da su sterilne(zapakirane i nove)..

A ove bočice s tekućinama se uglavnom lome. Moraš prstom lupiti po vrhu da se tekućina spusti u donji dio i zatim prelomiti gdje je točka ili crtica.. it o je to..

sretno.

----------


## Darkica

Jel bolje štopericu dati u rame ili debelo meso? Da očekujem peckanje? Hvala ti, *Šiškice*

----------


## Šiškica

ja sam ju uvjek dobivala u guzu.. mislim da se tako daje gotovo uvijek.

----------


## Šiškica

e jel boli i ne boli ovisi od onoga koji bode  :Grin:  .. Kad daju sestre na VV je super ..

a u Vinogradskoj mi se noga ukočila, jedno 15 min. se nisam mogla maknuti..nije ni čudo jer mi je dala štopericu dok sam stajala.. 
  valjda je sestra bila bijesna jer sam pacijent s VV a došla k njima..( to je bilo ono kratko vrijeme kad se nisu davale štoperice na VV-u)

----------


## nataša

i to sve sam dr A radi? nije mu lako, znam da je prije bilo isto gužve, ali nekako s uigranim timom bilo je lakše, sad je sav pritisak na njega... moramo bit pune razumijevanja

----------


## Darkica

> e jel boli i ne boli ovisi od onoga koji bode  .. Kad daju sestre na VV je super ..
> 
> a u Vinogradskoj mi se noga ukočila, jedno 15 min. se nisam mogla maknuti..nije ni čudo jer mi je dala štopericu dok sam stajala.. 
>   valjda je sestra bila bijesna jer sam pacijent s VV a došla k njima..( to je bilo ono kratko vrijeme kad se nisu davale štoperice na VV-u)


Meni će sestru izigravati mm :Laughing:  i mora paziti jer ako bude boljelo zna da ću mu prigovarati tko zna koliko dana :Laughing: ...

----------


## Šiškica

> i to sve sam dr A radi? nije mu lako, znam da je prije bilo isto gužve, ali nekako s uigranim timom bilo je lakše, sad je sav pritisak na njega... moramo bit pune razumijevanja


 
Nataša danas je vjerojatno izgledalo kao gužva zato što je puno muževa dovezlo žene na pregled.. 
Mislim da nije bilo više od tri četiri punkcije i isto toliko transfera.. al ak se tom pribroje muževi.. sva sjedala su popunjena..

----------


## nana1976

Pozdrav cure da javim današnje stanje gore. Puno je cura u postupku, ali danas smo samo nas dvije imale punkciju i 6 cura transfer( ima ih od četvrtka, petka i subote) i 1 inseminacija. Opet sam u srijedu gore pa javim.

----------


## Reni76

Da li uputnica glasi na VV ili Merkur?

----------


## Šiškica

na novim povijestima bolesti piše Merkur..

----------


## Reni76

> na novim povijestima bolesti piše Merkur..


bila sam prošli mjesec i na uputnici mi je pisalo VV, a sestre nisu ništa rekle,
ali i ja sam mislila da bi trebalo pisati Merkur

----------


## nana1976

Ja sam prije ovog postupka pitala dr. na koga glasi uputnica on mi je rekao naravno na VV to je ostalo isto.

----------


## azrijelka36

> Jel bolje štopericu dati u rame ili debelo meso? Da očekujem peckanje? Hvala ti, *Šiškice*


meni je dr. L rekao u rame
još sam mu slala poruku, da provjerim jer su mi rekli doma da treba u guzu i rekao je da nema veze, da se piknem u rame. samo je važno da se pikne u mišić, a ne pod kožu.piknula sam se u rame-sve je bilo dobro

----------


## Darkica

> meni je dr. L rekao u rame
> još sam mu slala poruku, da provjerim jer su mi rekli doma da treba u guzu i rekao je da nema veze, da se piknem u rame. samo je važno da se pikne u mišić, a ne pod kožu.piknula sam se u rame-sve je bilo dobro


*azrijelka36*, da piknem pod 90 stupnjeva?

----------


## Kadauna

Darkice, 

ja si nikada nisam davala sama štopericu, to mi je davala uvijek med. sestra u Domu Zdravlja, ostale smo si injekcije sami davali, ali evo filmića: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lRmo0D9m7w

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Spoz3T5D_SU

http://www.neplodnost.info/ziva/port...50711191023244

a evo i mjesto i stranice na kojima sam našla gore stavljene linkove, a koje je  uredila mostly jedna naša forumašica koja je nas sve skupa zadužila na vijeke (Pino - HVALA!!)

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

----------


## mare41

Ja sam si sama  piknula štopericu,  u gornji desni kvadrant, di završi rub gaćica, i nije baš 90, al otprilike...važno je opustiti mišić što je više moguće jer u suprotnom boli ko sam vrag danima...(Kadauna, nisam pogledala filmiće, al meni je tako pokazao dr, pretpostavljam da nema razlike)

----------


## azrijelka36

> *azrijelka36*, da piknem pod 90 stupnjeva?


   da..trebalo bi tako..da uđe cijela iglica okomito
ja si nisam sama davala, jer ne volim baš gledati to..
preporučukem uzeti manju i tanju iglicu, jer onda i manje boli :D

----------


## Tigrica84

hello cure.Jucef sam napisla jedan tkst koji mi nije prikazao kod vas.

----------


## frka

*Tigrice84*, nova si na forumu pa ti postovi kasne...
sad sam vidjela tvoja pitanja na "Nakon transfera". tesko da je krv od utrica - nazalost je moguce da je pocetak M, ali bilo je i slucajeva trudnoca s krvarenjima na pocetku (mada rijetko)... spontani nije sigurno ovako rano - tu je jedino moguca biokemijska trudnoca.
na VV-u su nalazi bete gotovi isti dan. ako si njihov pacijent, oko podneva dodjes gore i dr te prozove da ti kaze nalaz. jedino ne znam da li se sto promijenilo s obzirom na situaciju na VV-u.

----------


## ruža82

bok cure!!!! evo ja sam nova na forumu. željela bih vam svima zahvaliti, jer ovaj forum je jedini i pravi izvor informacija. čitajući vaše postove nisam sama. još se ne snalazim baš kako treba pa mi unaprijed oprostite na greškama. također sam na VV. čekam na drugi AIH. imam policistične jajnike, suprug astenozospermija.

----------


## MAJA14

> Draga Maja,meni je u subotu bila punkcija u četvrtak je transfer,nadamo se najboljem.... )


Od srca ti držim fige da više ne moraš u nikakve postupke...ja malo nisam u toku pliz ako ti se da odgovori mi kod koga si bila i kako je prošlo...Hvala i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> meni je dr. L rekao u rame
> još sam mu slala poruku, da provjerim jer su mi rekli doma da treba u guzu i rekao je da nema veze, da se piknem u rame. samo je važno da se pikne u mišić, a ne pod kožu.piknula sam se u rame-sve je bilo dobro


O kojoj stoperici se radi?Neke se mogu dati potkozno (u rame ili trbuh) a neke idu iskljucivo u debelo meso kao sto je Choragon.

----------


## mare41

Ja sam pretpostavila da se zna da se radi o intramuskularnoj injekciji (Choragonu), dobro si ti Ružo pitala, al vjerujem da cure znaju kako se šta daje.

----------


## Tigrica84

> *Tigrice84*, nova si na forumu pa ti postovi kasne...
> sad sam vidjela tvoja pitanja na "Nakon transfera". tesko da je krv od utrica - nazalost je moguce da je pocetak M, ali bilo je i slucajeva trudnoca s krvarenjima na pocetku (mada rijetko)... spontani nije sigurno ovako rano - tu je jedino moguca biokemijska trudnoca.
> na VV-u su nalazi bete gotovi isti dan. ako si njihov pacijent, oko podneva dodjes gore i dr te prozove da ti kaze nalaz. jedino ne znam da li se sto promijenilo s obzirom na situaciju na VV-u.


 da izgleda da je menga.al jos se nadam nekom cudu da ce u toku dana prestati.al sutra cu svejedno vaditi krv.

----------


## Darkica

> O kojoj stoperici se radi?Neke se mogu dati potkozno (u rame ili trbuh) a neke idu iskljucivo u debelo meso kao sto je Choragon.


Riječ je bila o Brevactidu. Inače, mm mi je dao u rame s onom manjom iglom (kojom sam si davala i Gonale). Dr mi je tako rekao kada sam mu sinoć poslala sms. Sutra punkcija...
Poz svima

----------


## azrijelka36

> O kojoj stoperici se radi?Neke se mogu dati potkozno (u rame ili trbuh) a neke idu iskljucivo u debelo meso kao sto je Choragon.


 radi se o brevactidu i kod mene

----------


## Darkica

*azrijelka36*, kada vadiš betu? Sutra? Prekosutra? Ne znamjeri, malo sam smetena, sutra idem na punkciju, pa...razumljivo je da sam malkice off

----------


## Pinky

ja štopericu (ovitrelle) uvijek dajem u stomak.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Znaci Brevactid ide kao i Ovitrele potkozno, dobro je da znamo za ubuduce.Hvala curke.

----------


## nataša

*darkica*, good luck tomorow!! da te što duže boli ( a to znači da ih ima što više i to dobrih!)

*nana*, jesi zvala, kakva je situacija?

 znači, uputnica na VV?! AJ dobro. koliko dugo čekam nakon anibebi da dobijem?! cca?!

----------


## nataša

> Znaci Brevactid ide kao i Ovitrele potkozno, dobro je da znamo za ubuduce.Hvala curke.


 čekaj, zar nije azrielka36 rekla *u mišić* štopericu?!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ne znam ja sam u rame dobijala samo injekcije koje idu potkozno a Choragon uvijek u debelo meso (citaj guzu) tu nije bilo druge opcije bar sto se mene tice.Sad si me bas zaintrigirala pa molim cure koje su dobile Brevactid ( ja ga nikad nisma imala priliku koristiti) da jos jednom pojasne sta pise jel ide intramuskularno(u misic) ili subkutano (potkozno).Please.

----------


## Darkica

> čekaj, zar nije azrielka36 rekla *u mišić* štopericu?!


Da, u rame

----------


## matto

Dobra noć, 
primila sam choragon poslije svakog transfera i pet dana nakon toga, 
na Citu su mi ponovili po tko zna koliko puta da ide intramuskularno to jest u debelo meso nipošto potkožno. 
Nikad nisam čula da je to štoperica kod mene je štoperica uvijek bila ovitrell

----------


## RuzicaSB

A sta si ti na Citu dobila Ovitrele kao stopericu a Choragon poslije transfera?
Sve su to stoperice (betaHCG injekcije) samo se razlicito zovu.

*Darkica* ajde please ako nisi bacila kutiju slucajno procitaj sta pise kako se daje taj Brevactin, ili neka druga cura nek napise koja si jos mozda nije dala stopericu.

----------


## Darkica

Meni je dr L dao Brevactid za štopericu i rekao mi je da si je mogu dati ili u rame ili u debelo meso, da je svejedno.Pa sam si je dala u rame...uz njegov blagoslov :Smile:

----------


## Darkica

> A sta si ti na Citu dobila Ovitrele kao stopericu a Choragon poslije transfera?
> Sve su to stoperice (betaHCG injekcije) samo se razlicito zovu.
> 
> *Darkica* ajde please ako nisi bacila kutiju slucajno procitaj sta pise kako se daje taj Brevactin, ili neka druga cura nek napise koja si jos mozda nije dala stopericu.


Nažalost, kutiju sam bacila jučer.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> A sta si ti na Citu dobila Ovitrele kao stopericu a Choragon poslije transfera?
> Sve su to stoperice (betaHCG injekcije) samo se razlicito zovu.
> 
> *Darkica* ajde please ako nisi bacila kutiju slucajno procitaj sta pise kako se daje taj Brevactin, ili neka druga cura nek napise koja si jos mozda nije dala stopericu.


Ja sam i Choragon i Brevactin davala u debelo meso.

----------


## azrijelka36

> *azrijelka36*, kada vadiš betu? Sutra? Prekosutra? Ne znamjeri, malo sam smetena, sutra idem na punkciju, pa...razumljivo je da sam malkice off


u četvrtak..ne mogu dočekat...
sutra ujutro radim test doma..s urinom

----------


## azrijelka36

> Meni je dr L dao Brevactid za štopericu i rekao mi je da si je mogu dati ili u rame ili u debelo meso, da je svejedno.Pa sam si je dala u rame...uz njegov blagoslov


isto to je i meni rekao  :Smile:

----------


## azrijelka36

nažalost, ne mogu pomoći s uputama brevactida, jer su na njemačkom ..
brevactid 5000, dobila sam 2 ampule, ali pomješati 2 ampule praška s 1 ampulom vode i piknut u rame
tak je rekao dr. L

----------


## niki78

> A sta si ti na Citu dobila Ovitrele kao stopericu a Choragon poslije transfera?
> Sve su to stoperice (betaHCG injekcije) samo se razlicito zovu.
> 
> *Darkica* ajde please ako nisi bacila kutiju slucajno procitaj sta pise kako se daje taj Brevactin, ili neka druga cura nek napise koja si jos mozda nije dala stopericu.


Ja sam dobila Brevactid (ako se ne varam 2 ampule po 1500, na žalost više nemam kutiju da provjerim) u debelo meso. Sestra na VV mi je rekla da brevactid ide u debelo meso i zato se nisam sama pikala, nego sam išla kod njih na 3. kat

----------


## nataša

dakle, da zaključimo, u mišić, ali nebitno koji, guz ili rame, glavno da *nije potkožno*, jel tako?

a gonali , menopuri...di to?

----------


## mare41

nataša, gonali i menopuri idu potkožno, najzgodnije u trbuh (da ne zbunjujem - i oni mogu u mišić :Smile: )

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja za Brevactid nista vise necu reci dok mi netko ne procita sta pise, subkutano ili intramuskularno, a te bi rijeci trebale tako glasiti i na nekom stranom jeziku ja mislim.Znam samo da jos nikad nisam dobila u rame injekciju koja ide samo intramuskularno, no tko ce ga vise znati.

----------


## ina33

Može i u rame, evo linka:

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

Ali, to di ide u rame je malo više nego ono di se na nadlakticu bodemo gonalima/menopurima.

----------


## frka

ja sam na VV-u dobila stopericu u rame (Ovitrel). mogli smo birati guzu ili rame, ali oboje intramuskularno. samo mi je med. tehnicar rekao da u rame vise pece (ali ipak sam se odlucila za rame jer u prvom postupku 2 tjedna nisam mogla normalno hodati zbog injekcija).

----------


## mare41

Ružo, meni je dr dao menopur u guzu, da pokaže kako ću si dati štopericu, ne treba raditi paniku oko štoperica, različite su, i vidim da dr-ovi daju upute, a naravno da sve i piše.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Može i u rame, evo linka:
> 
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63
> 
> Ali, to di ide u rame je malo više nego ono di se na nadlakticu bodemo gonalima/menopurima.


Hvala* ina33* sad mi je puno jasnije. :Yes:

----------


## zvdanijela

Molim za pomoć. Bila sam na VV i dr. Alebić mi je rekao da nazovem 1. dan ciklusa kada ću se naručiti za vađenje hormona 3-5 dan ciklusa i tada doći s uputnicom za hormone i za pregled. Malo sam smotana pa nisam skužila kaj to znači, idem li u postupak ili samo skupljam nalaze? Uopće ne znam o čemu se to radi :Embarassed:

----------


## Darkica

> nažalost, ne mogu pomoći s uputama brevactida, jer su na njemačkom ..
> brevactid 5000, dobila sam 2 ampule, ali pomješati 2 ampule praška s 1 ampulom vode i piknut u rame
> tak je rekao dr. L


Brevactid je štoperica koja ide intramuskularno (danas sam pročitala s kutije).Uglavnom, meni je dr rekao da dvije ampule Brevactida 5000 otopim s jednom otopinom i dam si u rame. Inače, mene nije baš ništa boljelo niti peklo. I danas sam nakon punkcije dobila opet Brevactid, ali 1500, također u rame.
Pozz

----------


## nana1976

Pozdrav cure. Vidim da raspravljate o davanju štoperice. Bila koja se može dati ili u rame ili u debelo meso, ali ovisno od osobe od osobe i kakvi su njeni hormoni. Ja sam naprimjer i prvi i sada morala dobiti u debelo meso i to 2 praška i 2 ampule s vodom i to s velikom iglom. :Smile: 

A i da javim danas nije bilo transvera prebacene smo za sutra, a mislim da je bilo samo 2 punkcije. Bilo je dosta? cura na folikometriji, ali nema neke prevelike gužve sve je loka. sutra sam gore po javim.

----------


## Tigrica84

halo curke.Oprostite na smetnji.Samo sam vam htijela reci da je meni danas nalaz bete bio negativan.To mi je bio prvi put.
Bit ce drugi put.
pozdrav

----------


## Darkica

> halo curke.Oprostite na smetnji.Samo sam vam htijela reci da je meni danas nalaz bete bio negativan.To mi je bio prvi put.
> Bit ce drugi put.
> pozdrav


*Tigrica84*,  :Love:

----------


## nana1976

Tigrica84 samo ti ime sve govori,samo naprijed i ne spuštaj glavu.

----------


## nataša

> Tigrica84 samo ti ime sve govori,samo naprijed i ne spuštaj glavu.


 :Yes:

----------


## tarajan

> Nataša danas je vjerojatno izgledalo kao gužva zato što je puno muževa dovezlo žene na pregled.. 
> Mislim da nije bilo više od tri četiri punkcije i isto toliko transfera.. al ak se tom pribroje muževi.. sva sjedala su popunjena..


pozzz
Vidim da vas jako zanimaju novosti i ispričavam se što Vam ih nisam prije napisala.nisam sigurna koliko je bilo punkcija,ali transfera(uključujući i mene) je bilo 7.S obzirom da su samo pacijentice dr.A mislim da je to dosta,tj da se opet počinje raditi kao i prije odlaska.
Meni je dr.Jukić bila 2 puta na pregledu pa mislim da će i ona,normalno kad prođe obuku radit gore kao MPO

----------


## ksena28

drage moje djevojke, gore je nekada bila takva gužva da je svaki od dva doktora, uz cca 10-15 punkcija dnevno, imao jednako toliko transfera te po nekoliko inseminacija. žao mi je što ti niste vidjele i doživjele, jer je to bila GUŽVA! od donošenja novog zakona te s odlaskom lučija takvi su prizori postali DAVNA POVIJEST. a ta 'promjena' znači da je manje postupaka, manje trudnoća, ali pretpostavljam da ta gorka istina našem vrlom ministru zdravstva neće smetati da na kraju godine objavi da je broj trudnoća veći nego ikad - jer statistika je divna stvar kojom se lako može manipulirati!

----------


## Kadauna

citirat ću samu sebe s odbrojavanja, brojke s foruma govore za sebe, vi sami vidite koliko je bilo trudnoća 2008.g. i 2010.g. a Vuk Vrhovec je najviše pogođen: 




> *za sve cure koje ne pamte bolja vremena, evo  liste trudnica iz listopada 2008, prije ovog zakona ( 
> 
> Milinoviću, SRAM VAS BILO!
> 
> *
> 
> * k&s – ICSI prirodni, Rijeka** black_lady – prirodno (klomifen)** tužna – FET VV (nakon 1 stimuliranog i 1 FET-a)** crow – ICSI stimulirani – Njemačka** romi - prirodno** mačkulina - prirodno** storiatriste – ICSI Prag** taMarelica – ICSI stimulirani VV (nakon stimulirani ICSI Maribor) * * djevojčica22 – IVF stimulirani VV (nakon 2XAIH na VV)** enya22 – prirodno (nakon 2 AIH, 2 prir. IVF-a i 2 stim. IVF-a VV)** zeljka17 – IVF stimulirani Vili** bijeli ljiljan – prirodno (5XAIH, 2Xprirodni IVF, 1 stimulirani)** dubicanac1 - 1.  IVF stimulirani VV** mica_7 – 1.  IVF stimulirani VV*
> 
> *a evo usporedbe radi, listopad 2010:* 
> ...

----------


## Kadauna

Cure moje drage koje ste gore u postupcima, držim vam fige da vam uspije čim prije postupak gore ali se situacija na Vuku nepovratno izuzetno promijenila gore, od klinike koja je imala najbolje rezultate u HR sad je ostala tek jedna klinka u nizu s jednim liječnikom s 4-godišnjim iskustvom, novom liječnicom s apsolutno nikakvim MPO iskustvom, dvije potpuno friške biologice..............  i jednim iskusnim biologom koji se tek mora uhodati s novim okruženjem na VV-u. 

Iskreno priželjkujem prvu trudnoću na VV čim prije, ali i sami zaposlenici na Vuku govore da se nadaju da će situacija opet biti bolja................................ Hoće, sigurna sam, jer gore ne može, ali kad i u kojim i kakvim postocima s ovakvim zakonom, to će tek vrijeme pokazati.............

----------


## kiša

Tigrice, drži se, znam da boli, ali treba puno strpljenja
u kakvom si postupku bila?

----------


## Šiškica

Ksena sjećam se što je bilo i kako je bilo i ponavljam po već koji puta ŽALOSNO  !!!  

i ja jedva čekam prvu trudnicu .. 

(tko zna možda već koja i ima, biolog je došao prije više od dva tjedna ..al je nema na forumu!!)

----------


## Ela28

Ja sam od jučer na menopurima i u subotu opet na pregled.Jučer nije bilo baš gužve relativno sam brzo bila gotova vadili mi krv.Bilo je nešto punkcija i transfera ali nisam baš brojala.

----------


## ruža82

oprostite, neznam dal na dobrom mjestu pitam, zanima me dal je koja od vas koristila kapi Agnolyt-Madaus zajedno s klomifenima??

----------


## Snjeska

Evo jedno brzinsko javljanje sa VV-a, uživo  :Smile: 

Za one koje zanima gužva, e pa gužva je. U jednom trenutku
sam izbrojala 25 cura.
Ja još čekam, i doooosta mi je gužve  :Smile:

----------


## Ljufi

Kada smo MŽ i ja prije više od godinu dana dolazili na VV ta brojka se kretala od 50 do 100 parova. Dnevno je bilo oko 20 punkcija, isto toliko transfera, a nas muških je bilo 25 u redu za kabine. :Grin:

----------


## Snjeska

Ljufi,bila sam i ja na VV i prije 4 godine i gužva nije bila veća od 
ove danas. Sve je relativno. 

A upravo vidjeh i svjezu trudnicu sa VV-a, jeeeeee!

----------


## Kadauna

ajde hvala Bogu, nek ima i ta jedna nova trudnica s VV-a............. Snjeska, nju si gore vidjela na Vuku? Mi uglavnom znamo isključivo one koje se javljaju na forum, a i to može biti indikativno.......

Ja sam prošli tjedan bila na VV-u 2x, oba puta je bilo oko 10ak žena, taj dan i sutradan po jedna punkcija, tako da gužve stvarno nema............... 

Meni je to bila pretužna pustoš gore  :Sad: (

----------


## Tigrica84

> Tigrice, drži se, znam da boli, ali treba puno strpljenja
> u kakvom si postupku bila?


hvala na dobrim zeljama.Na ivf-u

----------


## Darkica

Cure, pitanje...kada idem na transfer trebam li nositi svu opremicu kao i kada sam išla na punkciju? Spavaćicu, šlapice, čarapice? Hvala.

----------


## Bebel

> Cure, pitanje...kada idem na transfer trebam li nositi svu opremicu kao i kada sam išla na punkciju? Spavaćicu, šlapice, čarapice? Hvala.


Da, sve...
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snjeska

> ajde hvala Bogu, nek ima i ta jedna nova trudnica s VV-a............. Snjeska, nju si gore vidjela na Vuku? Mi uglavnom znamo isključivo one koje se javljaju na forum, a i to može biti indikativno.......
> (


Da, vidjela sam ju na Vuku.

----------


## nataša

ma bit će to sve great, radi se punom parom, upola manje žena, ali i upola manje doktora, tako da je zapravo statistički podjednako postupaka!

 ja sam bila na VV 2004: e ono su bile gužve! dr Jukić je radio od 6 do 6, išle smo ko na traci, Lučinger nešto slabijim tempom, ali također ludo!

uhodava se VV pomalo, s obzirom kakve je imao izglede početkom 9.mjeseca,  i ja stvarno vjerujem da je situacija sve bolja i bolja, i sad još uz ovu frišku trudnicu :Very Happy:

----------


## Bebel

> ma bit će to sve great, radi se punom parom, upola manje žena, ali i upola manje doktora, tako da je zapravo statistički podjednako postupaka!
> 
>  ja sam bila na VV 2004: e ono su bile gužve! dr Jukić je radio od 6 do 6, išle smo ko na traci, Lučinger nešto slabijim tempom, ali također ludo!
> 
> uhodava se VV pomalo, s obzirom kakve je imao izglede početkom 9.mjeseca,  i ja stvarno vjerujem da je situacija sve bolja i bolja, i sad još uz ovu frišku trudnicu


Za one koji slabo čitaju komentare, ili zadnjih par godina nisu bili na VV-u ili nisu svjesni što je ministar učinio pacijentima ponavljam:




> Cure moje drage koje ste gore u postupcima, držim vam fige da vam uspije čim prije postupak gore ali se situacija na Vuku nepovratno izuzetno promijenila gore, od klinike koja je imala najbolje rezultate u HR sad je ostala tek jedna klinka u nizu s jednim liječnikom s 4-godišnjim iskustvom, novom liječnicom s apsolutno nikakvim MPO iskustvom, dvije potpuno friške biologice.............. i jednim iskusnim biologom koji se tek mora uhodati s novim okruženjem na VV-u. 
> s
> Ikreno priželjkujem prvu trudnoću na VV čim prije, ali i sami zaposlenici na Vuku govore da se nadaju da će situacija opet biti bolja................................ Hoće, sigurna sam, jer gore ne može, ali kad i u kojim i kakvim postocima s ovakvim zakonom, to će tek vrijeme pokazati.............





> Kada smo MŽ i ja prije više od godinu dana dolazili na VV ta brojka se kretala od 50 do 100 parova. Dnevno je bilo oko 20 punkcija, isto toliko transfera, a nas muških je bilo 25 u redu za kabine.:mrgree

----------


## ksena28

situacija je gore nepovratno promijenjena i naprosto neke činjenice treba prihvatiti i priznati!

Roza naočale su super za postupke, ali ne i za situaciju na VV i komentarima kako je sve super A NIJE i da se radi kao prije A NE RADI se dugoročno šteti novim pacijenticama koje bi možda radije odabrale neku kliniku gdje je tim uhodan, gdje je MPO-ovac s dugogodišnjim iskustvom pa mu neće pobjeć js ili će znat pogodit bolju stimulaciju, gdje je u labu ekipa koja iza sebe ima tisuće a ne JEDNU trudnicu ili možda čak INOZEMSTVO gdje nije na snazi ZAKON KOJI JE I KRIV ZA OVO STANJE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

Bebel, jel se tebi čini da je ovo borba s vjetrenjačama?!

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel, jel se tebi čini da je ovo borba s vjetrenjačama?!


Na žalost DA.

Užasno me obuzimaju emocije kad se sjetim svih žena koj su sad već u 40-oj i uništene su im sve nade, žena koje slabo reagiraju na stimulacije, onih koji su nepovratno izgubili godine zbog zakona i sad dodatno i zbog gubitka doktora...a tolike godine su sjedile gore, trpile bol, strahovale zbog posla jer su često izostajale... i ono najvažnije  nadale se i podizale se nakon svakog pada...
Kako svima njima pa i meni staviti roza naočale?  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
A nekad je ovaj podforum forum bio inspirativan i edukativan za sve, a ne samo za pacijente VV-a.
Žalosno... 
Nadam se da dr. A i dalje radi "punom parom" od 7,30/8 do 15  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marnie

Kad sam ja krenula u postupke prije 4 i pol godine nisam trebala čitati niti jedan drugi topic na Rodinom forumu osim ovaj za VV, jer su se tu mogle saznati sve potrebne informacije. To je bila klinika sa najviše iskustva i najviše raznolikih slučajeva. Na žalost, to više nije tako  :Sad: .

----------


## goodwitch

čitam vas i ne mogu vjerovati..
unaprijed se ispričavam ako se itko nađe uvrijeđen jer mi to stvarno nije namjera..
ja nisam bila u situaciji kao vi,ali nekoliko meni jako dragih i važnih osoba u životu je i prošlo i prolazi sve što prolazite i vi,tako da koliko god se trudila biti ne subjektivna jednostavno ne mogu..
do sad se moje pisanje sastojalo samo u svrhu neke korisne inf. i sl.,ali ovo mi je prestrašno i ne mogu ne komentirati...
*Ksena*,*Kadauna i Bebel* razumno,jasno i konkretno objašnjavaju i stvarno se trude po svim aspektima i iz svih kutova gledanja pomoći svima ,a velika većina ono samo šuti,čak ni ne komentira kao da ih se sve to uopće ne tiče..još kad vidim skakutanje i veselje,pa stvarno...
pa kako bi ljudi koji nemaju pojma o MPO mogli nešto razumijet i podržat neke promijene ovog neljudskog zakona,ako ljudi koji to prolaze i na svojoj koži svakodnevno osjećaju posljedice te nakarade,nisu u stanju?!
ja inače volim pozitivu,ali ovdje joj,bar za sad,stvarno nema mjesta :Sad: 
evo jedino još mogu *svima* od sveg srca poželit samo pozitivne bete i to što prije...

----------


## nataša

> Za one koji slabo čitaju komentare, ili zadnjih par godina nisu bili na VV-u ili nisu svjesni što je ministar učinio pacijentima ponavljam:


Bebel, ajd, molim te,  ostavi me na miru

----------


## nataša

imaš nešto posebno protiv mene ili samo onako?!


imala sam sreću da sam uspjela imat jedno dijete iz IVF-a *već* sa 30 godina,  i molim boga da je moj svaki dosadašnji neuspjeh bio uspjeh jednoj od vas , pogotovo onima kojima vrijeme  više baš ne ide na ruku, ali nadam se da ću uspjet još jednom do 40. -e. 

oko sebe uvijek pokušavam širit dobro raspoloženje, a ljude koji to ne čine izbjegavam jer ne mogu mi pomoći, samo suprotno!
  to se pokazalo kao dobro, kroz sve ove godine muke koje samo ja znam kako je bilo proživljavati i koje proživljavam i dalje!
 i ako zvučim nenormalno kad tu skakućem i nadam se najboljem, ignorirajte me, jer tako se čini sa luđacima!  al pustite me ako imam kad šta reći dobro da to i kažem!

----------


## kiša

nataša samo naprijed i glavu gore  :Klap:

----------


## ksena28

> znam da moj privatni život nikog ne zanima, ali mi je puna kapa kuknjave, beznađa,crnila...


od sveg što si napisala komentirat ću samo ovo jer je ovo jedino i tema:

Nataša, na ovom forumu već dugo postoji grupa ljudi koji *RADE* mukotrpno i teško (PINO!!!!!!!) na prikupljanju informacija, na senzibiliziranju pacijentica i osvješćivanju *DA JE ZAKON O MEDICINSKI POTPOMOGNUTOJ OPLODNJU, KOJI JE NA SNAZI, LOŠ!!!* I da se posljedice tog zakona osjećaju na klinikama! Netko isto tako treba novim pacijenticama da ovakvo stanje kakvo je sad *NIJE NORMALNO I UOBIČAJENO*. *DA NIJE NORMALNO KAD TI BACAJU JAJNE STANICE, JER SE TO NIGDJE U CIVILIZIRANIM ZEMLJAMA NE RADI*. i dalje da ne nabrajam.

dobar dio pacijentica to shvaća, ali onda dođeš ti i vrlo vičeš ma nema veze što se VV raspada valjda će doći _dobri biolozi jer samo dobri učenici mogu upisati taj fakultet_!!! pa čovječe kao da to ima ikakve veze sa uspjehom laba!!!!!!!!!

ti to ne shvaćaš ili ne želiš shvatiti!!! nitko nema ništa PROTIV TEBE! žao mi je, ali to što si ti izgubila nogu nema apsolutno veze s činjenicom da je *MINISTAR ZAKONOM UNIŠTIO JEDNU OD NAJBOLJIH KLINIKA U HRVATSKOJ KOJA JE BEZ BEDA MOGLA PARIRATI MARIBORU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
I niej to kuknjava nego ukazivanja na pravo stanje draga moja, jer u Hrvatskoj osim onih koji šute i kimaju glavama ima i onih koji se ne žele i neće pomiriti sa svime što im se servira!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Nataša, jako mi je žao zbog tvoje situacije, sad mi je i razumljivija tvoja potreba da gledaš stvari ful pozitivno, u stilu najboljeg mogućeg scenarija (koja je i meni, iskreno, bila čudna). Sretno u MPO-u i zadrži svoj pozitivan duh!

Razumijem i želju drugih cura, koje se trude i aktiviraju da se zakon promijeni, da na, po njihovom mišljenju, neutemeljenu pozitivu rade undo... A opet, kako ići u postupke i ne nadati se, to je iznimno teško...

Nadam se da ćete se naći negdje u pola puta.

----------


## gala1979

Da li se prof. Šimunić još što oglašavao oko ove svoje izjave:

"Isto tako struka ističe poteškoće i umanjeni uspjeh IVF liječenja u tzv. „teških pacijenata“. U tih parova (10-15% populacije neplodnih) ograničena oplodnja na samo 3 oocite daje znatno niži uspjeh. Glavne poteškoće su:

    * starija dob žene
    * ozbiljna neplodnost muškaraca
    * stanja nakon kriopohrane ograničenog broja uzoraka spermija (onkološki bolesnici)
    * stanja nakon dobivanja testikularnih (neejakuliranih) spermija (PESA, TESA, TESE)
    * „low responders“ – malo dobivenih jajnih stanica
    * ponavljani neuspjeh IVF-a
    * sekundarni IVF (izvantjelsena oplodnja)/ICSI (intracitoplazmatsko injiciranje spermija) u onkoloških bolesnica"

Jel to izgledno da će ikad stupiti na snagu? Imate li informaciju?

----------


## ksena28

Zasad ne!

----------


## BHany

Molim da istog časa svi prestanete vikati na sve!

  Inače eto mene s žutim i crvenim kartonima kad slijedeći put otvorim ovaj topic. 

  Nitko nikoga ne može natjerati da nekako misli. 
  Ja se isto ne slažem s Natašom i onima koji optimistično gledaju na stvari…iako sam rodila dijete iz IVF-a s 30, bila pacijentica dr. Jukića…itd...baš zato vidim u 10 godišnjoj borbi kakva je razlika i da vjerojatno drugo dijete neću uspjeti dobiti na ovaj način…
  I  pamtim druga vremena na VV-u i znam da je ovo sramota, i znam se da nove cure treba educirati jer nisu svjesne opasnosti koje ima ovaj zakon nosi i godina koje će im zakon i uhodavanje VV-a ukrasti…i da bi najbolje bilo da pobjegnu glavom bez obzira i od ovog trenutnog stanja na VV-u i od liječenja u Hrvatskoj…ako ikako mogu, kao što bi pobjegla i sama…

  Ali nećemo zato vikati na one koje su svjesno, sa svim svojim iskustvom, izabrale 'nositi ružičaste naočale' – to je pretpostavljam njihova odgovorna odluka (možda imaju subjektivne ili objektivne razloge za to evo kao nataša koja je na neki način vjerojatno morala razviti obrambeni mehanizam u moru negativnosti ili su im dijagnoze takve da im dopuštaju nadu i s ovim zakonom, tko zna…ja im želim da se ta nada što prije ispuni i ostvari)
  Kao što nećemo vikati niti na one koji još nisu svjesni problema.
Naše, kao aktivista ovdje je da educiramo…ne možemo nikoga prisiliti, a pogotovo nikoga nećemo napadati. Možemo s vremena na vrijeme napisati kakvo je stvarno stanje, upozoriti kako je bilo prije …da se ne izgubi znanje i svijest o tome da zaista može bolje i uspješnije… kako bi možda uputili nekoga tko iz neznanja bira ovo substandardno liječenje – i kao podsjetnik i poziv da nam se pridruže oni koji žele ili su se opekli na svojoj koži sa zakonom.
  Ne možemo nikoga, niti na jednoj temi, ne samo ovdje, prisiliti da čuje naše mišljenje. 
  Zato molim da sada smirite tenzije i da ne eskalirate u međusobno vrijeđanje.

Hvala

----------


## Kadauna

> Da li se prof. Šimunić još što oglašavao oko ove svoje izjave:
> 
> "Isto tako struka ističe poteškoće i umanjeni uspjeh IVF liječenja u tzv. „teških pacijenata“. U tih parova (10-15% populacije neplodnih) ograničena oplodnja na samo 3 oocite daje znatno niži uspjeh. Glavne poteškoće su:
> 
>     * starija dob žene
>     * ozbiljna neplodnost muškaraca
>     * stanja nakon kriopohrane ograničenog broja uzoraka spermija (onkološki bolesnici)
>     * stanja nakon dobivanja testikularnih (neejakuliranih) spermija (PESA, TESA, TESE)
>     * „low responders“ – malo dobivenih jajnih stanica
> ...



Gala, o ovome je već ranije bilo riječi, to je tek jedan od pokušaja ublažavanja stanja kakvo ono jest u HR, a to je katastrofalno s ovakvim zakonom. Ostalo je sve tek na pokušaju liječnika a ja uistinu vjerujem da ništa od toga jer se kuloarima priča da je Milinović navodno jako loše reagirao na isti prijedlog liječnika ali i zbog članaka  u novinama da će se ipak omogućiti zamrzavanje embrija i oplodnja svih j.s. u tim nekim iznimnim slučajevima


http://www.jutarnji.hr/traze-se-izmj...djece-/778336/

http://www.vecernji.hr/vijesti/mijen...-clanak-156863

Bilo kako bilo, liječnici su svoje mišljenje poslali na ministarstvo koje se uopće nije na to oglasilo. 
*
Ja se uistinu nadam da ovakvo trulo rješenje kojim tek jednoj skupini pacijenata omogućuju normalno, optimalno i u svijetu prihvaćeno i prakticirano lječenje neće proći jer to diskriminira sve skupine koji u tom popisu nisu obuhvaćene.*

----------


## Bebel

> Ali nećemo zato vikati na one koje su svjesno, sa svim svojim iskustvom, izabrale 'nositi ružičaste naočale ...


Nije bilo vikanja. Radi se o konstruktivnoj raspravi... Svi mi imamo svoje privatne živote za koje samo mi znamo koliko su nam trnoviti (na odnosi se samo na MPO).

----------


## BHany

vikanje je prema pravilima forumske komunikacije (ne samo ovog foruma) pisanje velikim slovima i puno uskličnika 
a i moja moderatorska procjena je da je ton i ozračje topica krenulo kamo ne treba pa se umiješam dok je vrijeme, bolje nego da kasnije glumim Pierluigi Collinu (a nemam ni takvu frizuru)  :Cool: 
nemam primjedbe na sadržaj rasprave kao takve

----------


## ksena28

ispričavam se ako je netko moje boldanje, capsove i uskličnike shvatio kao vikanje. možda sam malo protegla glasnice, ali samo u smislu naglašavanja sadržaja  :Smile:

----------


## laky

Nataša OK je sto gledas pozitivno na stanje na VV,ali mislim da bi promiejnila misljenje da znas stanje od ranije.
Cure ti pokusavaju dočarati razliku a ti valjda tto shvatas kao atak na tebe.Za mene će V biti onaj stari kad budem s dr dolazila u filtu ujutro u 6 sati a na red za pregled dolazila u 13-14 tad će značiti da je opet puno punkcija i tranferajer prgledi idu nakon svega(takva je bila praksa)
Tko nezna za bolji VV njemu je i ovaj sad dobar i za mene je to jedino objašnjenje.Ali sve dok je ovaj debilni zakon na snazi nema ,hm...
Ja osobno pokusavam prenijeti embrije kod L imam ih 13 u stanju blastica...iskreno me interesira ima li sad na VV blastica uspiju li embriolozi izabrati od 10-15 JS najbolje 3 i njih oploditi da dođu do stadija blstica.
Iako je sad extra stručnjak gore on ipak nemoze znati koje su od tih JS najbolje.ja sam ih imala 16 a sad bi se raspala od tuge da samo 3 oplode a ostale zamrznu ..

mislim da ni uz ovo to nije moguće utvrditi
http://www.cito.hr/hrv/oprema=cri_oosight.html
a na VV sigurno još nemaju ovakav uređaj..

LP u iščekivanju prve trudnoće na VV  :Smile: 

P.S volila bih vise od svega da griješim u svemu ovome gore napisanom

----------


## amariya

Vjerojatno ih ne bi ni zamrznuli,a i da ih zamrznu... Sami stručnjaci su rekli da su embriji od odmrznutih j.s. puno lošije kvalitete. To je ekperimentalna metoda, drugim riječima mazanje očiju.

----------


## nataša

[QUOTENataša OK je sto gledas pozitivno na stanje na VV,ali mislim da bi promiejnila misljenje da znas stanje od ranije.][/QUOTE]

na vv sam od 2003. godine u 4.mjesecu. :Rolling Eyes: .... i nema veze, žao mi je što sam se uopće dala izazvat i iznosila svoje privatne stvrani na javni forum, ipak sam idiot! 
 od sad će moje javljanje biti čisto informativne naravi,barem ovdje gdje se pazi na svaki moj korak,  i to naravno ne da obavještavam šta se meni dešava, već općenito. 

 isprika administratoru. 

svima puno sreće

----------


## ina33

Nataša, ako ti je bed zbog detalja, zamoli admina da izbriše onaj post ili dio, vjerujem da će imat razumijevanja, jer je taj dio prilično otkrivajući. Sretno i ostani pozitivna!

----------


## pino

jako mi je zao zbog toga koji se ovdje nasao
i svima koji ste u postupku ili cete ubrzo u postupak zelim najbolju srecu 

evo ja bih nesto napisala glede aktivizma
onih koji nesto konkretno rade protiv zakona je JAKO MALO
s lijecnicke strane se nakon godinu dana zakona oglasio samo Simunic s konkretnim zahtjevom ministarstvu koje je citirala Gala - a pitanje je koliku konkretnu potporu u tome ima od ostalih, jer na kraju ovu kasu je sam zakuhao, pa neka ju sam i kusa (zakuhao kasu - na Brijunima u rujnu 2009. dao je potporu Milinovicu i potpisao sve ostale iz strucne udruge, cak i Vlaisavljevica). Medjutim Simunic se u svojim tekstovima sablaznjava nad 11.000 zamrznutih embrija - kao da su ih pacijenti sami zamrzavali - i time potkopava vlastite zahtjeve i daje potporu "drugoj strani", ne pacijentima. 

Ostali liječnici - osim Radončića koji se pojavio u jednoj tv emisiji - gromoglasno ŠUTE - ili kad se pojave u medijima pišu kako je najveći uzrok neplodnosti odgađanje rađanja, ili kako je za to kriva feminizacija visokoobrazovanog kadra... a ruku na srce, privatnicima zapravo ide na ruku ako bude više, a ne manje postupaka (zbog smanjenog uspjeha). 

I tako ostaje samo nekolicina pacijenata ili simpatizera - i zaista se radi o NEKOLICINI - koji išta rade da bi se javnost osvijestila, da bi se pacijenti obavijestili - a ta nekolicina, moram reći, gubi polet. Ja sam svakako izgubila polet. Ne želim više propustiti djetinjstvo moje djece da bi bila osamljena u ovoj nepravednoj borbi. Znala sam provoditi sate na kompjuteru dok su djeca bila prepustena sama sebi, a mama potpuno u svom svijetu. 

Nemam ja nista protiv skakutanja. Lijepo je nadati se (nuzno nije - evo najnovije studije pokazuju umjeren stres u biti djeluje pozitivno na uspjeh postupka). Imam protiv NEAKCIJE. Svaki pacijent može napraviti nešto konkretno protiv zakona. Na primjer: 
- poslati email Kosorici da djeluje na Milinovica
- poslati email svom saborskom zastupniku da postoji nepravda oko koje bas ON ili ONA moze nesto uciniti, a da drzavu NISTA NE KOSTA
- poslati email novinarima 
- pojaviti se pred kamerama i ispricati svoju pricu
- ako ima veze s grafičarima, uvijek nam treba netko tko bi letak uobličio ili napravio neki banner ili tako nešto
- ako ima veze novinarima, organizirat koju emisiju
- ako želi pomoći drugim pacijentima, organizirat koju kavicu

Dovoljno je pokazati INTERES za vlastitu sudbinu, umjesto da se čovjek prepusti bez borbe, apatično... 

Nataša draga, nadam se da će ti se opet posrećiti i da ćeš uspjeti iz prve... Samo vidiš, iz Osijeka si pobjegla zbog embrioginje... a sad na VV-u imaš embriologe s manje iskustva... A razlog je vrlo vjerojatno spajanje s Merkurom - direktno Milinovićevo maslo - i posljedično tko zna kakva reklasifikacija radnog mjesta zbog koje su možda glavni ljudi pobjegli. Da su se pacijenti dr. L-a u lipnju pobunili barem u istoj mjeri koliko se pobunilo društvo dijabetičara, možda do toga ne bi došlo... možda bi se barem doktori bolje osjećali da vide da se pacijenti brinu za njih i žele im pomoći, pa makar moralnom podrškom... umjesto toga komentari su ovdje bili - pa možda će biti bolje, možda će se preseliti u bolje uvjete... eto što NEAKCIJA može donijeti - samo prešutno odobravanje jednog političkog nasilja. A svi mi koji ne dignemo glas protiv smo na kraju suučesnici.

----------


## amariya

Stara je priča da L odlazi u privatnike. O tome se šuškalo već jako dugo, a početkom ljeta je svoje pacijentice slao u njihovu priv. polikliniku da suprug napravi spermiogram, pa "mu je bilogica sve detaljno pola sata objašnjavala te su pod mikroskop gledali spermiće". Zbog toga je moje skromno mišljanje sa njegov/njihov odlazak u privatnike nema veze sa spajanjem s Merkurom, jer naći smještaj, uređaje, srediti potrebne papire ne može se riješiti u par mjeseci, bar ne u RH. Mislim da je GLAVNI razlog njegovog odlaska baš onaj koji je i rekao a to je da više njegovo tijelo moglo podnijeti takav tempo rada, a koji je bio, mislilm da se svi mogu s tim složiti, nadljudski.

----------


## Kadauna

> Stara je priča da L odlazi u privatnike. O tome se šuškalo već jako dugo, a početkom ljeta je svoje pacijentice slao u njihovu priv. polikliniku da suprug napravi spermiogram, pa "mu je bilogica sve detaljno pola sata objašnjavala te su pod mikroskop gledali spermiće". Zbog toga je moje skromno mišljanje sa njegov/njihov odlazak u privatnike nema veze sa spajanjem s Merkurom, jer naći smještaj, uređaje, srediti potrebne papire ne može se riješiti u par mjeseci, bar ne u RH. Mislim da je GLAVNI razlog njegovog odlaska baš onaj koji je i rekao a to je da više njegovo tijelo moglo podnijeti takav tempo rada, a koji je bio, mislilm da se svi mogu s tim složiti, nadljudski.


no svejedno nije bilo ljudi koji bi na neki način se aktivnije uključili u ovu borbu protiv zakona,  protiv spajanja Merkura i Vuk Vrhovca, to je poanta a ne da li Lučinger možda ipak jednog dana otišao u privatnike. 

Žao mi je uistinu što nas je šaka ljudi koji hoćemo potegnut i veliki dio koji neće i ne želi ili kaže da nema svrhe, itd, razni su argumenti .................. Pino je btw. žena koja živi u USA, koja ima troje djece i stvarno bi joj mogal biti sudbina MPO-a u Hrvata apsolutno svejedna..................

----------


## Kadauna

i ono što mene frapira, svaki put iznova je da je ženama svejedno ili očito nedovoljno bitno da im je sad uspješnost po postupku tek negdje oko 20%. Pišete da ima jedna trudnica s VV-a, jedna koja ne forumira............. neka, hvala Bogu, ali kad se sjetim da uz ovakav zakon i nažalost trenutne uvjete na VV-u ta 
trudnica je jedna naspram 6 ili 7 ili 8 ili.. ............ koje nisu uspjele  :Sad: (  20% je u uhodanim klinikama uspješnost, na VV-u to nažalost može biti samo manje............. 

Kao što sam već ranije rekla i osoblje gore ipak govori o tome da će vrijeme Vuka tek opet doći, a kad..........................? to Bog dragi zna..................

----------


## pino

Kadauna, uspješnost na VV-u je prije zakona bila čak oko 40%. Uz CITO, daleko najuspješnija klinika u Hrvatskoj. Te statistike znamo jer su pacijenti otišli slušati statistike iznesene na Plitvicama u svibnju - opet, nekolicina koja se je pokazala i koja je imala sučeljavanje sa Šimunićem... 

amariya, L. je sigurno imao oko na privatnoj praksi. Samo pitanje je da li bi otišao bez da uhoda zamjenu, kao i Lana, da nije bilo spajanja s Merkurom. Ta dva događaja nisu nepovezana.

----------


## Snjeska

> i ono što mene frapira, svaki put iznova je da je ženama svejedno ili očito nedovoljno bitno da im je sad uspješnost po postupku tek negdje oko 20%. Pišete da ima jedna trudnica s VV-a, jedna koja ne forumira............. neka, hvala Bogu, ali kad se sjetim da uz ovakav zakon i nažalost trenutne uvjete na VV-u ta 
> trudnica je jedna naspram 6 ili 7 ili 8 ili.. ............ koje nisu uspjele ( 20% je u uhodanim klinikama uspješnost, na VV-u to nažalost može biti samo manje............. 
> 
> Kao što sam već ranije rekla i osoblje gore ipak govori o tome da će vrijeme Vuka tek opet doći, a kad..........................? to Bog dragi zna..................


Kadauna, pa nikome nije svejedno što je stanje takvo kakvo jeste, ali širenje panike nimalo ne pomaže.
Cure pokušavaju na neki način preživjeti ovaj krizni period, ne gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme i, da, možda ipak ostvariti majčinstvo na kakvom-takvom Vuku.

Zakon je grozan, nemilosrdan i poguban za sve nas. Njegovu nedorečenost i ja osjećam na sebi ovih dana.
 Borim se protiv njega onako kako mogu, koliko mi vrijeme i mogućnosti dozvoljavaju, voljela bih dati više od sebe ali ne mogu.

Stanje na Vuku je nepovratno promijenjeno, svima je jasno. I tu ništa ne možemo učiniti.
Vuk sada ima jednog doktora koji ima cca 4 godine iskustva, vjerujem da zna što radi.
Vuk ima i dobrog biologa, i ona zna što radi.
Vuk ima jednu trudnicu koju sam sama vidjela i čula visinu njene bete, vjerujem da nije jedina.
 Samo je jedina za koju smo mi čule.
Vrijeme Vuka će opet doći, sigurno.
A do tada, ajmo malo optimističnije gledati na cijelu stvar, zbog cura koje nemaju izbora i ostaju na Vuku.

----------


## Bebel

> amariya, L. je sigurno imao oko na privatnoj praksi. Samo pitanje je da li bi otišao bez da uhoda zamjenu, kao i Lana, da nije bilo spajanja s Merkurom. Ta dva događaja nisu nepovezana.


Potpisujem i potvrđujem...

L. je svoje pacijente uredno naručio u 6 za 9 mjesec i to na VV. Meni i par mojih poznanica je potvrdio da je 100% do kraja 2010. na VV-u... eto...i bijaše to samo riječ...

Ja se sjećam da je jedna forumašica spominjala da je NJM radio nalaz kod L. (privatno), ali se ne sjećam nekog velikog broja koji je to obznanio (uzmimo u obzir da većina L. pacijenata ima gotove nalaze).
Ipak, žalosno je da L. trenutno samostalno u privatnoj praksi dnevno ima po 3-4 puncije i transfera te je trenutno na dnevnom prosjeku klinike VV  :Cool: .
Na žalost, mali je broj onih koji si mogu priuštiti postupak privatno...

----------


## Bebel

Snješka, pretpostavljam da si pacijent dr.A.
Da ti sutra kažu kao on odlazi 30.11. sa VV-a koje ti opcije nudi VV?

----------


## Snjeska

> Snješka, pretpostavljam da si pacijent dr.A.
> Da ti sutra kažu kao on odlazi 30.11. sa VV-a koje ti opcije nudi VV?


Ja sam do neki dan bila pacijentica dr.L.
sada sam kod dr. A.

Vjerujem da on ne ide nigdje, barem za sada.

----------


## pino

> Kadauna, pa nikome nije svejedno što je stanje takvo kakvo jeste, ali širenje panike nimalo ne pomaže.
> Cure pokušavaju na neki način preživjeti ovaj krizni period, ne gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme i, da, možda ipak ostvariti majčinstvo na kakvom-takvom Vuku.


Baš zato što parovi ne smiju gubiti dragocjeno vrijeme, mislim da je važno da se priča o činjenicama. VV je slovio i bio najbolja klinika u Hrvatskoj i mnogi pacijenti će doći na VV zbog te prošle reputacije niti ne sluteći da je nažalost trenutno nezaslužena. Mislim da svi, zbog sebe i zbog najboljeg mogućeg svojeg liječenja, trebaju biti upoznati s trenutnim stanjem stvari da bi bili u stanju napraviti najbolji izbor za sebe. 

Također, mislim da je važno da se priča o tome što se moglo napraviti, kao pouka za budućnost. Pacijenti nemaju puno moći jer su nepovezani i neorganizirani i malobrojni - ali kad bi bili jedinstveni, glasni, i ustrajni u svojim zahtjevima za pravednim i optimalnim liječenjem - onda ne bi bilo tako jednostavno ignorirati opravdane zahtjeve. Zato pozivam ljude da se učlane u Rodu i Betu, da pokažu zanimanje za borbu protiv zakona. Svaki novi član je udarac ograničenjima u zakonu. Čak i ako se na početku ne želite aktivirati i želite samo promatrati, na taj način možete pružiti podršku onima koji su aktivni. Vjerujte mi, na taj način ste konkretno dio nečega. Na taj način možete imati konkretnu podlogu za optimizam. Inače borba uvijek ostaje na drugima, a tih drugih je svakim danom sve manje.

----------


## Šiškica

Jučer su bile četiri punkcije i jedan embrio tansfer.

----------


## Šiškica

Cure moje što se tiče ove rasprave.. uhhh.. bolje da ne komentiram..i da držim jezik za zubima..

VV je okrenuo novu stranicu u svojoj povijesti, nepovratno!!! Koliko god to strašno zvuči život ide dalje !!
* Žao mi je u cijeloj toj priči samo pacijentica dr.L..* ( a i Dr.L je krenuo dalje..)

Pročitala sam po zadnje dvije strane tema MPO u Vinogradskoj, SD i Petrovoj i naravno da je samo na VV tuga jad i bijeda i naravno da se samo cure s VV stalno riba kako su nevijesne što se događa i kako se ne bore za zakon..ostale ništa..
Znam da ima novih cura koje nemaju pojma (kao da i u drugim klinikama nema novih cura), al ima i nas koje smo duže gore. Uz vaše komentare se redovno osjećamo ko glupa i neinformirana tuka.. i stalno se ponavlja jedno te isto i pravi sumorni ugođaj..
Kao jadne vi neinformirane, baš ste naivne!!! Nakon dugog promišljanja sam svijesno i odgovorno odlučila ostati na VV - ak sam se zaribala - ja sam to izabrala!!!! (sama ću pojesti što sam skuhala)

Sad očekujem paljbu !!! nemojte mi zamjeriti malo sam napucana hormonima!!!

----------


## zedra

Pratim ovu debatu pozorno, i naravno, sve što su rekle naše aktivistice 100% je tocno. I tocno je za sve klinike, ne samo VV. I razumijem i frustraciju tih, nama dragocjenih cura koje se bore protiv ovoga suludog zakona, nezanteresiranošću nas pacijentica za neke promjene, tj konkretne akcije protiv zakona. Osobno smatram da nije problem u tome da smo sve blesave i tupave, nego da je jednostavno jaako teško tijekom postupka misliti o bilo cemu, osim o postupku, a kamoli se odluciti na javni istup itd. Ali na kraju balade, mi ćemo stradati zbog zakona i puno nas će se pitati što bi bilo da je bilo, da smo se sve podigle u zaštiti osnovnog ljudskog prava-prava na roditeljstvo. Ovako nam ostaje samo da se nadamo da će netko drugi izbojevati našu bitku (lijecile se mi na VV, SD, VG, Petrovoj, Rijeci, ili kod privatnika). Ja osobno sam odustala od lijecenja u RH, ne zato što volim plaćati vani, nego zato što mislim da po ovom zakonu nemam šanse, ne želim da se bacaju moje js i ne želim se beskonacno stimulirati za 20% šanse po potupku! I to me ne opravdava što ništa ne poduzimam...

----------


## molu

Draga šiškica,  za početak - želim ti svu sreću i uspjeh u postupku...  Ko tu koga riba i zašto? Ako si pažljivo pročitala, kao što kažeš ovu temu i teme o drugim klinikama u RH, onda bi valjda trebala shvatiti da je vv kao klinika i kao tema na ovom pdf-u specifična. Ne želim sada ulaziti u detalje, jer su cure u postovima prije mene ojasnile sve probleme, stavove i situaciju...

Žao ti je pacijentica dr L. - meni je žao svih nas, i pacijenata dr L, i dr A. i pacijenata na drugim klinikama, i na privatnim klinikama i onih koji si mogu priuštiti inozemstvo. Žao mi je jer su nam uskraćena pravo na liječenje, jer nas se šikanira, omalovažava raznoraznim testiranjima i potvrdama i mogla bih tako unedogled...

I svatko ima pravo na ružičaste, zelene, crne, sive, plave, žute.... naočale, ali isto tako svatko ima svoju savjest i odgovara samome sebi. Pa ću tako ja jednog dana znati da sam bila jedna zaista mala (mikroskopski mala, naspram drugih) kap koja se probala boriti protiv ovakvog sramotnog zakona, i bez srama se pogledati u ogledalo svakoga jutra...

Rekla sam već samoj sebi da ću prestati pratiti ovu temu - pokušat ću se od sada toga i držati. Svima vam želim sreću...

----------


## Šiškica

sory cure malo me peru hormoni..
Da pojasnim, jako su me pogodili neki komentari od prije, ne znam više tko ih je i gdje napisao.. 
Posebno da u postupke u Hr. idu samo neinformirani  i nedavno  (ne znam kako je točno išao komentar) da je dr. A tek početnik i u stilu uči se na nama....
Mislim da sam jako informirana u svakom pogledu posebno što se tiče novog zakona, već ga par puta osjetila na svojoj koži i odplakala zbog toga.. I nemate pojma koliko mi je žao što ne mogu aktivno sudjelovati kao MPO aktivista..(u Hr. idem u postupak jer nemam novce za van..)
A što se dr. A tiče ne znam koliki je stručnjak ili nije, jedino sam  svijesna  toga da je neplodnost veliki i složeni problem, da možeš uspijeti prvi, drugi, deseti put ili nikada.(Nakon dugog razmišljanja prije 2,5 godine sam izabrala VV i ove jeseni sam opet ponovila svoju odluku) .Čitam i druge teme i vidim da u svakoj klinici, uključujući Maribor, ima lijepi i tužnih, ružnih priča.. Što je netko rekao bitan je dobitni embrij - u kojoj god ti klinici bio ikoji god te dr. liječio..

Na VV život ide dalje, manje je cura (dosta) al i dalje se osjeća ona pozitiva u zraku..barem ju ja osjećam.. 
I jako mi je žao kad se ovako prepucavamo za bezveze kad sve mislimo isto!!!

----------


## Šiškica

E da, i ja više neću ništa komentirati osim koliko ima punkcija i embriotransfera  :Smile:

----------


## pino

Nijednom riječju nisam rekla, implicirala niti mislila da su ljudi koji ostaju na VV-u glupi (dio, morate dopustiti, jesu neinformirani, iako vjerojatno ne oni koji su tu na forumu). 

Pozivam na akciju jer se samo tako nešto može promijeniti - tako da se ljudi zainteresiraju... Da li je to napad?
Pozivam na akciju jer sam korak daleko od odustajanja, plače mi se kad vidim koliko nikog ne interesira da se išta napravi
a akcija nije nužno ni pojavljivanje pred kamerama, niti stajanje pred barikadama - akcija je makar samo reći ja sam uz tebe
akcija je napraviti materijale koji bi pacijentima bili korisni, ne samo o zakonu

ja samo čujem "pusti me na miru, ne želim razmišljati o svemu" (i prešutno "odj...i")

----------


## Kadauna

*Zedra*, slažem se da je neko uključivanje u akcije nekima (meni nije) tijekom postupka nepotreban, suvišan, krade previše energije.................... no postoji vrijeme između postupaka (nekoliko mjeseci), tu itekako *svi koji mogu i žele neka pomognu (javite se cure na PP). 
*
*Šiškice*, Alebić nije početnik, ali je liječnik s ipak manje iskustva nego npr. Šimunić, Tomić, Radončić, Radaković, Vrčić, ima ih, you name it, ali ima više MPO iskustva nego prof. Kuna koji je tek počeo raditi MPO prošle godine. Njegova je uspješnost i nepobitno bila manja nego kod Lučingera. Sad je by the way postao predstojnik humane reprodukcije na Vuk Vrhovcu, neka i ovim putem čestitam. 

Kao što je PIno napisala, *svi mi možemo ponešto napraviti "kad se male ruke slože",* ne treba to nužno biti TV, pokazivanje, PIno je sve napisala, ali zato treba ljudi, nas je malo. U Italiji im je uz mnogo veći broj pacijentica koje su se borile kao lavice trebalo 5 g. da promijene zakon, 5 godina i nama ne gine bojim se i više ako nemamo potporu pacijentica. Imamo potporu, ali nominalnu, sve ste vi protiv zakona no to nije dovoljno, nažalost  :Sad: 

Ja ću i dalje iznositi činjenice kakve jesu na VV-u i jednostavno ne mogu po paroli 


> "A do tada, ajmo malo optimističnije gledati na cijelu stvar, zbog cura koje nemaju izbora i ostaju na Vuku."


, žao mi je *Snjeska*, ja jednostavno ne mogu prešutjeti činjenice i mislim da cure koje se liječe gore jednostavno moraju znati.

Stvarno iz petnih žila navijam za svaku trudnoću, bila ona u HR ili van nje, navijam za svaku trudnoću u mojoj matičnoj klinici = VV, navijam da se prva trudnica s VV-a  javi jer ih odavno nije bilo na odbrojavanju............ i bit će trudnoća u HR tako i na Vuk Vrhovcu,  ali kao što sam navela, ipak manje nego  nego u ostalim hrvatskim klinikama, nažalost  :Sad:  

Do tada vas cure sve pozivam da se javite na PP koji ste za bilo kakav vid potpore, aktivnosti u borbi protiv ovog zakona.

----------


## Kadauna

Šiškice SRETNO!!! (tebe znam od ranije  :Smile: )), ostalim curama u postupku također ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  za vaše postupke!

----------


## gala1979

Ja sam za svaki vid akcije i potpore ali reći ću jednu stvar: Molim vas koje ste imale mogućnosti (u ovom slučaju NOVACA) za liječenje vani da ne uništavate nadu (a ne glupost) nas koje smo ostale na VV jer nada je jedino što u ovom času imamo. Preostaju nam i druge zagrebačke MPO kuće ali radi se u ovom času o nijansama.

----------


## mare41

gala, ljudi dižu kredite, odriču se maksimalno svega (baš svega), štede godinama, posuđuju da bi otišli vani, nipošto nije jednostavno, i zahvalni smo da možemo i to, u odnosu na one kojima je puno teže i to ne mogu. Ovo je samo napomena, a ne dodavanje teme za raspravu, ako može.

----------


## aenea

Jasno da si ne mogu svi priuštiti liječenje vani. Tim manje mi je jasno neaktiviranje oko promjene zakona. Štoviše, ne bi se više ni smjelo spominjati da je to drek, a ne zakon i da je elastičan u onim smjerovima u kojima određenima odgovara, upravo kao guma od gaća. Kada zabijanje glave u pijesak postane olimpijska disciplina, Hrvatska ima zagarantirana sva tri odličja. Imamo zakon upravo prema mjeri prosječnog Rvata, koji čak i za stvari koje ga se direktno tiču, slegne ramenima i nada se da će biti bolje. Bit će kod nas ne vrijedi ona - pomozi si sam pa će ti i Bog pomoći...Samo, isključivo od think pink se malo toga može promijeniti...

----------


## gala1979

Treba sada djelovati na slijedećeg ministra zdravstva koji će jedva dočekati da se promovira borbom protiv zločestog HDZ-ovog ministra a za pronatalitetnu hrvatsku politiku. Treba iskoristiti takvu situaciju kao što se i nas koristi za interne obračune. Izbori su pred vratima. Pisma K....... i kompaniji su beznadna. A Hrvati su takav narod da ih baš briga za probleme neplodnih parova ako i sami nisu u toj manjini. U tom će slučaju ipak biti "veliki katolici" a manje puni razumljevanja za ljude koji žele zagrliti svoje dijete. Jedom sam čula razgovor kako treba "narediti" da svaki par koji nema djece prvo usvoji dijete iz Nazorove a tek onda dobije dopušnjenje za MPO. Eto kakav smo mi narod?!

----------


## aenea

> A Hrvati su takav narod da ih baš briga za probleme neplodnih parova ako i sami nisu u toj manjini.


 
Zašto bi onog kog se direktno ne tiče bilo briga, ako debela većina ljudi koji imaju problem neplodnosti samo sliježe ramenima? 
Ne kontam zašto uvijek očekujemo da netko drugi bije naše bitke... :Undecided: 
gala1979, nije osobno, samo komentiram..

----------


## aenea

Vremena za čekanje nemamo, djelovati treba jučer..

----------


## Šiškica

Zaboravila sam napisati.. Jučer su curu prozvali da uđe na embrio transfer. Obukla žena spavaciću i uđe u onu salu kod. dr.A i za trenutak izađe van i kaže nema ništa!!
Tad nam je ispričala da je išla u postupak s odmrznutim jajnim stanicama. Bilo ih je* 6* ni jedna nije preživila odmrzavanje.
Zadavila bi ovog glupog ministra!!! 
Sve podrediš postupku i naravno ništa jer se radi o zamrznutim js..

Sada svim curama višak js zamrzavaju !!! Ne kužim svrhu !!! 
I ja se moram pripremit da te postupke odradim usput bez ikakve nade!

----------


## RuzicaSB

I ja bih voljela da se vratimo na temu ovog topica a to su konkretne informacije s VV.
Trenutno me zanima ova nova doktorica, cujem da vec radi punkcije naravno uz Alebica. Ima li tko da je bio bas kod nje na punkciji i kakvi su dojmovi?

----------


## Snjeska

> Ja sam za svaki vid akcije i potpore ali reći ću jednu stvar: Molim vas koje ste imale mogućnosti (u ovom slučaju NOVACA) za liječenje vani da ne uništavate nadu (a ne glupost) nas koje smo ostale na VV jer nada je jedino što u ovom času imamo. Preostaju nam i druge zagrebačke MPO kuće ali radi se u ovom času o nijansama.


Napisala sam dug post, pa ga pobrisala jer sve se svodi na ovo što je gala1979 napisala.

----------


## aenea

Mda. Očito je moj problem što mislim da nije nada jedino što u ovom času imamo, nego mogućnost podizanja glasa od čega mi se čini bitno realnija mogućnost promjena na bolje. Sad brišem s topica. Sretno svima!

----------


## RuzicaSB

Pa dobro jel se ne mogu te pozivnice za aktivizam premjestiti na neki zaseban topic, zar su samo cure sa VV neaktivne po tom pitanju?Svi kao da zaboravljaju koliko nam je svima tesko voditi bitku s neplodnoscu i jos sa ovakvim zakonom sa cijim se posljedicama svakodnevno suocavamo i nikome nije drago zbog toga.Sta bi sad trebale cure s VV?Bojkotirati i ne ici vise gore?Odustati od postupaka dok se zakon ne promijeni?Organizirati humanitarne akcije u cilju prikupljanja sredstava za Maribor?Ne pisati vise na ovom topicu?Ili pisati samo u negativnom kontekstu?
Koliko ima da je Luci otisao?Malo vise od mjesec dana jel tako, pa moram priznati da sam ocekivala i puno goru situaciju od ove kakvu imamo danas.A imamo dr.A imamo Kniewalda, izgledno je da ce i nova doktorica poceti uskoro samostalno raditi bas kao sto je i dr.A poceo kad se dr.J razbolio.Laboratorij je ostao isti a sjecam se da je slovio kao vrlo dobro opremljen.Pa mozete me sad i kamenovati ali mislim da cure imaju razloga biti optimisticne i mene raduju njihovi optimisticni postovi neka ih je samo sto vise i neka je sto vise trudnica sa VV a o zakonu i aktiviranju cura u vezi borbe protiv njega idemo na nekom drugom mjestu please.

----------


## Kadauna

U pravu si Ružice, ne treba o pozivima na aktivizam isključivo na ovom topicu, no znamo da je VV i prije zakona pa i sada u najmanju ruku zauzimao posebno mjestu u Hrvatskoj (već je to netko rekao). PRije zakona zato što je bila najjača klinika, s najviše postupaka, s najviše trudnica i možda tad s najbolje opremljenim laboratorijem u državnim klinikama, VV je bio topic s najviše informacija u vezi postupaka, tijeka, protokola, etc. 

Što se tiče nove liječnice, već sam napisala, žena je vrlo kratko bila u Mariboru na obuci, prije toga je radila kao porodničarka.

----------


## pino

vec dugo namjeravam napisati poziv svima - ali ne stignem
jednostavno nemam vremena - jer nas ima MALO i to me ubija
tip sam kojem samo akcija daje nadu i mislila sam da baš akcijom i vi možete dobiti nadu 
uspjeh postupka ne ovisi o nadi, ali zakon da, posredno, ovisi o nadi svih nas
i možda vas sad bolje razumijem, jer vi meni uništavate nadu da će se išta promijeniti

*svima želim sreću* *i uspjeh* i neću vam više smetati

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam za svaki vid akcije i potpore ali reći ću jednu stvar: Molim vas koje ste imale mogućnosti (u ovom slučaju NOVACA) za liječenje vani da ne uništavate nadu (a ne glupost) nas koje smo ostale na VV jer nada je jedino što u ovom času imamo. Preostaju nam i druge zagrebačke MPO kuće ali radi se u ovom času o nijansama.


*gala1979* potpuno krivo  :Sad:  
Upravo sam iz tog razloga i prethodno pitala *Snješku* što bi napravila da A obznani da i on ide. 
Pocijenti sa VV-a bi se raspršili po ostalim klinikama kao što su to prisiljeni napraviti pacijenti dr. L. (nisu svi uspjeli doći do dr. A.).
Zar je to normalno u uvjetima kad se klinika spojila sa Merkurom? Koja je dodatna korist za pacijente od tog spajanja? Zar klinika mora ovisiti o prisutnosti dr L.?
On je samo jedan od MPO doktora, a klinika treba pacijentima osigurati zamjensko lječenje što u ovom slučaju nije napravljeno. 
A. nije i neće preuzeti pacijente dr L. On radi puno sporijim tempom od L. i ne očekujem da će se to mijenjati, a to utječe na termine svakog pacijenta.
(nadam se da će se nova dr. pokazati kao dobar izbor).
Da, L. je napustio svoje pacijente i to je strašna istina, a još strašnija je da je njegov odlazak utjecao na to da 1.000 parova nepovratno gubi dragocjeno vrijeme. Uz ovaj zakon, spajanje klinike, desetkovano osoblje, manjak financijskih sredstava...što pacijentima preostaje?

Dovoljno o stanju na klinici govori i činjenica da je L. startao u 10 mj. i na listi ima 2 forumske trudnice, a VV=0, a sigurno je puuuuuuuuno više forumskih pacijenata na VV-u nego kod L.!

Nemojte biti ljute na one koji gledaju na stanje na klinici iz druge prespektive...da teško je dići glas, ali mišljenja sam da opravdanja za ovakvo stanje  na VV jednostavno nema.

Ipak, VV je moja prva klinika i od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se što više trudnica sa VV-a upiše na našu listu.

----------


## ruža82

bok cure! ja sam bila jučer gore. pitale ste o novoj doktorici. meni se osobno baš ne sviđa, u toku mog pregleda dr. A joj govori i pokazuje,  a ona se baš nešto ni ne trudi pretjerano sudjelovati. jučer ga nas bil dosta, al mogu reči da je sve išlo sporo.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Bebel* nitko nije ni rekao da je stanje na VV idealno, svi smo svjesni stete koja mu je ucinjena zaista ali konstantno nabijanje tog stanja na nos forumasicama na ovom topicu nije rijesenje problema.Dozvolite onima koji su ostali gore boriti se za sebe da imaju mjesto gdje ce razmjenjivati iskustva.

----------


## gala1979

Zamjensko liječenje je osigurano na drugim MPO klinikama. Ne kužim tu ljutnju, a niti to potenciranje L. odlaska kao krah VV. Meni L. uopće ne fali, više mi fali La..- Morate shvatiti da je problem VV problem hrvatskog zdravstva općenito. Nije sadašnji ministar kriv što od početka rada VV nije plan bio odnjegovati po jednog MPO sturčnjaka svakih 10 godina. Pa da onda kad se jedan od njih odluči otići mlatit lovu privatno ostali rade bez da primjete da neko fali. To se zove management u zdravstu a toga u Hrvatskoj nema kao što nema ni doktora a bit će ih još manje. Ovo nije Amerika, niti Franskuska. Naš zdravsteni sustav je neodrživ i pitanje je do kad ćemo još imati pravo na tih 6 besplatnih postupaka. A što se tiće gubljenja vremena na VV možeš se Babel zapitati a zašto onda uopće gubimo vrijeme u Hrvatskoj kad ne valja iz temelja. To je svačiji osobi izbor. Ja ostajem na VV i nadam se da će novi i perspektivni šef odjela humane reprodukcije napraviti da VV opet bude najjača MPO kuća. Vjerujem u to. Da li znam da je na VV trenutno jedan dr sa 4 g iskustva i drugi tek u povojima? znam Da li znam da su 2 biologa bez iskustva koje obučava stručnjak u pred mirovinom i koji je tamo vj napar mjeseci primljen? znam Da li znam da su mi šanse trudnoće od odmrznutih js nikakve? Vjeruj mi znam. A zašto ostajem onda na VV? Jer je to moj izbor.

----------


## Ljufi

Ja imam malo drugačiju percepciju o tome kakva je odgovornost resornog ministra. Njegova je nadležanost da osigurava rad i održava sustav na čijem je on čelu, ministar je politička funcija i od njega se očekuje da bude odgovoran za svoj resor. Ako on to nije, pa tko će onda biti odgovoran? Da, slažem se da se kompletni zdravstveni sustav urušava i to je njegova tj. njihova odgovornost, odgovornost političara koji vode ovu zemlju. Oni upravljaju državom i donose zakone i odgovorni su za kompletno stanje, kako u cijeloj državi, tako i u svakom pojedinačnom ministarstvu, pa tako i u ministarstvu zdravstva. U prijašnjim postu si napisala da bi trebalo napraviti pritisak prema budućem ministru zdravstva. Pa niti se ne zna tko će biti sljedeći ministar, a niti ne vidim smisao takvog poteza. Pa tko će vršiti pritisak prema nekakvim budućim ministrima, kada nismo u stanju vršiti pritisak prema sadašnjima? Pitanje koje si ja postavljam, s obzirom na apatičnost i inertnost svih nas građana, ne samo pacijenata, da li je uopće realno očekivati bolje dane, tj. dolazak na vlast neke druge političke opcije? Kada shvatimo da smo mi oni koji imaju moć u svojim rukama, da je odgovornost na nama i da zato treba biti aktivan sudionik, a ne pasivan, u svim procesima u našem društvu, onda se možemo nadati boljoj budućnosti. Svatko od nas se može na bilo koji način aktivnije uključiti u otpor ovakvom zakonu i ovakvom sustavu. Nisu u pitanju samo medijska istupanja, pino je već pisala o tome. Najgora opcija je ostati sa strane i ne činiti ništa, očekujući da se netko drugi bori za naša prava. 
_"Nikada nemojte sumnjati u činjenicu da mala skupina promišljenih i  zabrinutih građana može promijeniti svijet. Uistinu, dosad su ga jedino  oni i mijenjali." - Margaret Mead_

----------


## gala1979

Hrvati su jednostavni za predvidjeti pa se tako već unaprijed zna da će glasati protiv onog ko je sada na vlasti a ne za drugu stranku. Prema tome je vrlo jasno tko će biti novi ministar (malo samo isprati tko se najviše javlja po pitanju refrome bolnica) i vjerujem da će ta osoba (kao i njegova stranka do sada) podržati izmjenu MPO zakona a naš je zadatak potruditi se da naša stvar bude jedna od prvih na redu.

----------


## Bebel

> Ovo nije Amerika, niti Franskuska. Naš zdravsteni sustav je neodrživ i pitanje je do kad ćemo još imati pravo na tih 6 besplatnih postupaka. A što se tiće gubljenja vremena na VV možeš se Babel zapitati a zašto onda uopće gubimo vrijeme u Hrvatskoj kad ne valja iz temelja. To je svačiji osobi izbor. Ja ostajem na VV i nadam se da će novi i perspektivni šef odjela humane reprodukcije napraviti da VV opet bude najjača MPO kuća. Vjerujem u to.


Ja ti mogu samo od  :Heart:  poželjeti da što prije ostaneš T i da na što jednostavniji način prihvatiš činjenicu da netko "baca tvoje js" te da što mirnije primiš informaciju kad ti kažu što su ti sve ubrojili u tih 6 postupaka.

----------


## gala1979

Hvala ti Babel  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Gala, pun ti je inbox.............

----------


## gala1979

Nije više  :Smile:

----------


## amariya

Upravo sam dobila informaciju da je na VV velika gužvetina.

----------


## RuzicaSB

I ja sam se cula s prijateljicom koja je danas bila na transferu, 11 ih je bilo sve skupa za punkciju i transfer.Nadam se da transferi budu uspjesni!Curke ~~~~~~~

----------


## amariya

Prijateljica od 8h čeka na pregled, pa do sad još nije stigla na red.

----------


## king

pozdrav svima! :Smile: 
Nova sam na forumu....i vjerujem da će već sljedeći tjedan biti više trudnica na VV.

----------


## Šiškica

Da danas je bila gužva..
mislim četiri pet punkcija , četiri transfera i dvije inseminacije  i naravno hrapa novih cura..

----------


## Reni76

Danas sam bila na transferu i gore je bila gužva. 
Što se tiče klime na VV-u, ona je super.
Što se tiče dr. A, samo ću vam reći da sam do sada prošla Petrovu (doktor koji me je liječio je ljigavac), Maribor (iz njega nisam pokupila ništa pozitivno) i na kraju VV. Dr.A mi je jedini uspio doći do transfera. Jeste mlad, ali mislim da se super snalazi, a i znate da u MPO-u treba i velika doza sreće. Ja ga iskreno volim i cijenim i znam da ćemo uspjeti. 
I da, od kako je otišao dr. L  i biologica za koju sam čula da ga nije baš nešto mirisala, kao da je postao sigurniji u sebe.
A što se tiče nove ginekologinje, meni se sviđa, samo joj treba praksa, kao i svima nama u našim poslovima.

----------


## tikica_69

Sretno svim curama na VV i da se novi tim sto prije uhoda  :Kiss: 
Ja ipak jos ne mogu prezaliti odlazak dragog dr. L, pa sam ipak odlucila mijenjati kliniku  :Yes:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo i ja sam danas bila na VV..Uzimala sam Femaru i daans mi je dr. A radio uzv i nema ni jednog folikula :Sad:  Ali dobro...bude bolje. To mi se i prije dešavalo s klomifenom kada mi ga je još moja soc.gin.davala.
Nego da vas pitam...Ja sam danas morala donijeti uputnicu za inseminaciju, danss mi je dr. napravio uzv i rekao da dođem opet u četvrtak ali ništa nije napisao za uputnicu, da li vrijedi još ta na kojoj piše AIH ili koram po novu?

----------


## capka

I ja sam danas odgulila maratonsko čekanje na VV.. do iza 14h da uopće uđem u sobu,pa vađenje krvi,pa pikanje..pa..To je bila gužva! Slažem se s pohvalama koje je *reni 76* napisala za doktora. Lijepo je bilo gledati sreću cura koje su dogurale do transfera i svima puno sreće ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Šiškica

tikica_69 svatko ima pravo na izbor.. I svatko zna zašto je nešto ili nekog izabrao..
To su jako važne odluke i mislim da je svaka od nas po sto puta sve pretresla u glavi, pa na kraju izabrala..
Tako je bar bilo kod mene!!!

----------


## nataša

> I ja sam danas odgulila maratonsko čekanje na VV.. do iza 14h da uopće uđem u sobu,pa vađenje krvi,pa pikanje..pa..To je bila gužva! Slažem se s pohvalama koje je *reni 76* napisala za doktora. Lijepo je bilo gledati sreću cura koje su dogurale do transfera i svima puno sreće ~~~~~~~~


da, bilo je baš lijepo vidjeti vesele cure  nakon transfera! čak  poneke nisu imale ni gdje sjesti, ali to ih nije omelo da budu dobro raspoložene! :Wink: 
doktor je radio sto na sat, i neprestano sa smješkom na licu!

 sestre i dalje odlične! 
 velika gužva!  :Rolling Eyes: 

da pitam: jel problem ako sam prvo dobila gonal , a onda vadila hormone?zar ne treba obrnuto?

imala sam potpuno drugi ritam :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Snjeska

Curke,pa koliko nas je danas bilo gore?
P.S. Ja sam ona sa djetetom  :Smile:

----------


## tulipan83

Da se i ja javim, krenula sa stimulacijom u subotu i s velikim optimizmom idemo dalje.
Snjeska, bilo nas je dosta iako sam kratko bila ( imala sam srecu pa me dr pozvao odmah nakon sto sam dosla ) a krv ovaj put nisam vadila pa bila gotova u pet minuta.
Opet gore u četvrtak.

----------


## Kadauna

svim curama u postupku, SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nataša

> Curke,pa koliko nas je danas bilo gore?
> P.S. Ja sam ona sa djetetom


bilo nas je punooooooooo..... :Klap:

----------


## nana1976

Evo cure da se javim. Transver sam imala u četvrtak i od tada ležim i mirujem i nisam se javljala. U četvrtak ja bila gore gužva kako sam vidjela dosta novih cura i bilo je 3 transvera, 6 punkcija i 1 AIH. Meni je na transvetu bila nova dr. ali naravno nije ona radila samo je gledala. I bila je i nova mlada biologica naravno sve je to pratio dr.Kniewald i svima skoro govorio kako da se radi. 
 Što se tice ostale teme koju sam procitala necu komentirat svako zna svoje. 
Svima koji ulaze u postupak želim SREĆU kao i sebi samoj da postanem trudnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> Evo cure da se javim. Transver sam imala u četvrtak i od tada ležim i mirujem i nisam se javljala. U četvrtak ja bila gore gužva kako sam vidjela dosta novih cura i bilo je 3 transvera, 6 punkcija i 1 AIH. Meni je na transvetu bila nova dr. ali naravno nije ona radila samo je gledala. I bila je i nova mlada biologica naravno sve je to pratio dr.Kniewald i svima skoro govorio kako da se radi. 
>  Što se tice ostale teme koju sam procitala necu komentirat svako zna svoje. 
> Svima koji ulaze u postupak želim SREĆU kao i sebi samoj da postanem trudnica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



držim ti fige!

----------


## nana1976

Nataša hvala i tebi sretno~~~~~~~~

----------


## jelena30

da se i ja javim, jučer sam imala punkciju, 5 jajnih stanica, danas zvala biologa i jedna se oplodila, sutra vjerojatno transfer. Bilo nas je 4 na punkciji, 2 insiminacije i mislim 4 ili 5 transfera ali nisam sigurna. I da bila je gužva kakvu pamtim kad smo krenuli na VV a to je bilo prije 2 godine. Sretno svim curam

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ja sam danas morala donijeti uputnicu za inseminaciju, danss mi je dr. napravio uzv i rekao da dođem opet u četvrtak ali ništa nije napisao za uputnicu, da li vrijedi još ta na kojoj piše AIH ili koram po novu?


Mislim da ti ne treba nova uputnica.I za IVF dodjes s uputnicom upises se kod sestara a dalje te doktor narucuje za preglede, punkciju, transfer itd i sve ide na tu uputnicu, vjerujem da je tako i za inseminaciju.Sretno draga i javljaj novosti.Vibramo za tebe.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Nana1976*, vibram za visoku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~, a ako si u subotu za kavicu u podne javi se da ti malo skratimo vrijeme. :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Reni 76 isprazni sandučić.. već dva dana ti šaljem pp..

----------


## Šiškica

> *Nana1976*, vibram za visoku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~, a ako si u subotu za kavicu u podne javi se da ti malo skratimo vrijeme.


 
i ja bi  :Grin: , sad vas znam obje.. Nažalost ima tih 200km između nas..

----------


## nana1976

Ružica i Šiškica uvijek može kava.

----------


## aneri

nana1976, sugrađanko, želim ti veeeeliku betu i da se trubušasta gegaš Korzom.

VV je trenutno moja bivša bolnica, ali pratim sve što se događa i svim želim sreću i uspjeh.

----------


## nataša

samo da vas pitam, pitala sam već, ali valjda niko nije vidio: jel problem što sam prvo dobila inekcije gonala, a pol sata nakon toga vadila hormone, ono  treći dan?

to je jedno, a drugo: ima li još neko da je bio na kontracepciji, a da nakon toga nije dobio suprefakt? i zašto?mislim, kakva je to vrsta protokola?
znam  da ima veze kontracepcija i suprefakt...kakve?

----------


## king

Mislim da nije problem što si dobila prvo gonale jer ionako ti je nalaz hormona gotov oko podneva a ti trebaš ući u postupak i dobiti inekcije ujutro.
Jednom sam već bila dva dana u postupku, no morali smo ga prekinuli zbog previsokog progesterona.
I zbog tog progesterona sam dobila terapiju duphastonom(kako bi se smanjio), tako da se nisam uopće sprejala suprafactom već sam samo dobivala gonale.
Kod mene nije bila veza suprafact i  kontracepcija već suprafact i progesteron....tak da ti ne znam baš više reći.

----------


## kiša

nataša, i ja sam u prošlom postupku znala dobiti prije njekcije pa onda vaditi hormone, nema ti to baš neke veze, iako bi naravno trebalo biti obrnuto,
sretno u postupku!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a na ovo drugo ti ne znam odgovor, valjda će se javiti netko tko zna

----------


## sandra100

Evo da se i ja javim nakon 4 godine čitanja vaših problema, iskustava, rješenja i naravno sretnih završetaka
03.11.2010. vraćena 3 embrija (kako bi moj priv. ginekolog rekao - PINGVINA) od 2007. g, sada ćekamo 16.11. da vidimo betu.
Svima u postupku želim sretne završetke.... :Smile:

----------


## nataša

> nataša, i ja sam u prošlom postupku znala dobiti prije njekcije pa onda vaditi hormone, nema ti to baš neke veze, iako bi naravno trebalo biti obrnuto,
> sretno u postupku!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> a na ovo drugo ti ne znam odgovor, valjda će se javiti netko tko zna


e dobro, znači bilo je slučajeva pa nema veze, ok. uplašila sam se da će mi sad nalaz bit netočan, a čisto zbog redolsijeda događanja.. ok, hvala..

 a ovo drugo? jel ko zna? suprefakt i to?!

----------


## Kadauna

> samo da vas pitam, pitala sam već, ali valjda niko nije vidio: jel problem što sam prvo dobila inekcije gonala, a pol sata nakon toga vadila hormone, ono  treći dan?
> 
> to je jedno, a drugo: ima li još neko da je bio na kontracepciji, a da nakon toga nije dobio suprefakt? i zašto?mislim, kakva je to vrsta protokola?
> znam  da ima veze kontracepcija i suprefakt...kakve?


uvijek bi bilo najbolje bez ikakvih pripravaka vaditi hormone, ali ti to najbolje može Alebić odgovoriti. Naravno da ti unos gonala ili menopura ili bilo kojih drugih hormona može i hoće poremetiti sliku, eh sad baš unutar sat vremena od uzimanja gonala - sumnjam!

Ovo što kiša govori je vjerojatno vađenje estradiola pred samu punkciju da se vidi stanje zrelih folikula, to nema veze vađenjem hormona 3. DC. Ti si vjerojatno vadila taj treći dan sve, estradiol, FSH, LH, prolaktin, etc. Mislim da neće smetati što si uzela samo sat ranije gonal, ali kako utječe kontracepcija na hormone, eh........ to je sad već druga priča rekla bih. ŠTa ti je Alebić rekao kad da vadiš hormone? Meni malo čudno što nakon kontracepcije vadiš hormonalni status!?


Kontracepciju ti je vjerojatno dao samo da bi te naštimao, da bi ti odredio točno kontracepcijom početak ciklusa......,  a ide u kratki protokol s tobom, dakle bez supresije - bez suprefakta ili decapeptyla. Nije nužno ići sa supresijom, kod nekih dijagnoza čak je bolje ići bez nje.......... Zašto se Alebić odlučio kod tebe ići  bez supresije, ne znam........... ali nije nužno ići s njom.

----------


## Reni76

> Reni 76 isprazni sandučić.. već dva dana ti šaljem pp..


Ispraznila

----------


## kiša

ne ne kaududa, i ja sam vadila i treći, četvrti i peti dan, a to da sam vadila hormone poslije injekcije mi se dogodilo baš treći dan

----------


## Kadauna

a koje si hormone vadila? Uzimanje gonala ili menopura itekako promijeni hormonalnu sliku (npr. estradiol uvelike) pa mi nije jasno zašto vas šalju na vađenje hormona i kojih i to treći, četvrti i peti dan?

----------


## ina33

> samo da vas pitam, pitala sam već, ali valjda niko nije vidio: jel problem što sam prvo dobila inekcije gonala, a pol sata nakon toga vadila hormone, ono treći dan?
> 
> to je jedno, a drugo: ima li još neko da je bio na kontracepciji, a da nakon toga nije dobio suprefakt? i zašto?mislim, kakva je to vrsta protokola?
> znam da ima veze kontracepcija i suprefakt...kakve?


Ne znam koliko se brzo vide efekti gonala, ali po meni, ako si od 1 dc na suprefactu, prije na antibebi, a onda još i uzela gonal, to ti definitivno utječe na hormone 3 dc i neće bit reprezentativni. FSH će ti na supresiji bit mali itd. - znam, jer sam vadila u MB-u isto nekom zabunom. Jednom kad sam pitala dr. komentirao je da se hormoni mogu vaditi tek 3 ciklusa nakon stimulacije (ali one pune, kako s ovim novozakonskim minimiksevima, ne znam).

Kontracepcija i suprefakt, nemaju nikakve specijalne veze. To je, primjerice, standardan mariborski protokol - normalno se uzima i jedno i drugo, kontracepcija većini samo zbog uštimavanja ciklusa, a neki i zbog nekih dijagnoza (endometrioze).

----------


## ina33

E, zašto nisi dobila suprefakt, kužim da je pitanje. Jedan od razloga - možda si low responder, pa misli da bi prejaka bila supresija? Možda ti hoće uvodit Cetrotide... Tko zna, moraš pitat the responsible čovjeka -doktora.

----------


## gala1979

Nataša, isprazni sandučić.

----------


## amariya

Ima ih još koji su u punoj stimulaciji a nisu dobili superefact, a nisu definitivno low responder. Možda isprobava nešto malo drugačije, pojma nemam iako me malo strah.

----------


## marincezg

> samo da vas pitam, pitala sam već, ali valjda niko nije vidio: jel problem što sam prvo dobila inekcije gonala, a pol sata nakon toga vadila hormone, ono  treći dan?
> 
> to je jedno, a drugo: ima li još neko da je bio na kontracepciji, a da nakon toga nije dobio suprefakt? i zašto?mislim, kakva je to vrsta protokola?
> znam  da ima veze kontracepcija i suprefakt...kakve?


 ja sam prvo otisla izvadit krv (hormone) tako su mi rekli, pa onda dobila inekciju gonala, neznam kak je to kod tebe bilo obrnuto 
i bila sam na kontracepciji (jasmin) ali nisam dobila superfakt, neznam niti kaj je to????

----------


## ina33

Tko to zna... teško je s ičime uspoređivati, kad su ovo stvari koje se vani (osim možda Italije), u pravilu, ne rade. Probajte vi međusobno skužite te nove protokole i skužit pravilo, pa ga napisat ovdje.

----------


## ruža82

zna li koja od vas do kada se radi, odnosno kad ide dr. A na godišnji za božićne praznike??? pretpostavljam da ide

----------


## kiša

> a koje si hormone vadila? Uzimanje gonala ili menopura itekako promijeni hormonalnu sliku (npr. estradiol uvelike) pa mi nije jasno zašto vas šalju na vađenje hormona i kojih i to treći, četvrti i peti dan?


treći dan sve, koji se inače vade, a ostale dane estradiol i progesteron, jer je jedan bio previsok drugi prenizak,pa sam kroz postupak vadila hormone čak pet puta, ali samo sam mislila reći nataši da joj to ne igra veliku ulogu jer joj se dogodilo samo jedan put, Alebić se malo izleti pa kaže javi se sestrama i vadi krv, pa sestre daju injekciju prije vađenja hormona, poslije sam ja malo bila opreznija pa sam na to pazila, ali on je objasnija da to bitno ne utječe na sliku, e sad ako on ne bude zadovoljan sa nalazom hormona vjerojatno će ju opet sutradan poslati da vadi, 

puno sreće svim curama u postupcima !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

> E, zašto nisi dobila suprefakt, kužim da je pitanje. Jedan od razloga - možda si low responder, pa misli da bi prejaka bila supresija? Možda ti hoće uvodit Cetrotide... Tko zna, moraš pitat the responsible čovjeka -doktora.


Ni jedna cura u postupku s kojom sam pričala nije koristila sprej, nego bi doktor određeni dan uveo Cetrotide.  (koliko sam shvatila i oni su suspresija) I logično ak ih je napokon VV dobio  zašto bi cure kupavale sprej.. A učinak isti.

----------


## nana1976

> a koje si hormone vadila? Uzimanje gonala ili menopura itekako promijeni hormonalnu sliku (npr. estradiol uvelike) pa mi nije jasno zašto vas šalju na vađenje hormona i kojih i to treći, četvrti i peti dan?


Şamo da kažem da je mene i u prvom i sada u drugo postupku svaka folikometrija vađenje krvi, ama svaki put ni jednom nisam došla na pregled da me nije poslije pregleda poslao vaditi krv, pa onda sestrama na inekciju. Ne znam tocno zašto valjda on zna. A zaboravih reci da sam bila u punoj simulaciji(superfacy od 24 dc, menopuri, sada gonali od 3dc 3kom svaki dan.

aneri hvala i nada se da ćemo se nekad sresti :Smile:

----------


## pino

Moj (bivsi) doktor ovako kaze o tome: http://www.ivfauthority.com/2009/07/...f-outcome.html
koristenje kontracepcije prije stimulacije moze utjecati na regrutiranje folikula, OSIM ako se par dana na kraju kontracepcije, a prije ciklusa stimulacije, ne koristi supresija poput suprefacta (tj. GnRHa). (Suprefact ili decapeptyl ili neki drugi GnRH agonist izazivaju povecanje FSH-a, na nekoliko dana, koje regrutira folikule.) Ako se ne koristi neka supresija na pocetku, odgovor na stimulaciju moze biti odgodjen (tj. stimulacija traje duze) ili losiji (dobije se manje folikula). Znaci, po njemu, kontracepcija prije protokola s cetrotidima bi bila losa ideja jer se to regrutiranje antralnih folikula u tom slucaju ne desi. To on vjerojatno misli jer je bila jedna studija iz 2007. koja je nasla da nema razlike u stopi trudnoca, ali ima u duljini stimulacije i broju dobijenih j.s. kad se koristi kontracepcija prije ciklusa s cetrotidima. 

Jedna studija iz 2009. (ali vrlo mala, 30/tak pacijenata u svakoj grupi) kaze da je kontracepcija prije cetrotida za lose respondere DOBRA, i da smanjuje kolicinu lijekova (a objasnjenje je da losi responderi imaju visoki FSH uvijek i zbog toga neujednaceno regrutiraju folikule i zato se cesce dobije dominantni folikul, a da u tim slucajevima sniziti FSH kontracepcijom u ciklusu prije stimulacije ujednaci folikule na startu ciklusa.)

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, isprazni sandučić.


jesam

----------


## nataša

ma ja sam dobar responder, bar sam bila , a spominjao je dr A da će možda od 8. dana uvesti nešto i da ne treba suprefakt, e sad šta je to i za šta, nemam pojma! 
krv sam vadila kasnije jer mi je dr valda od pregršt mojih pitanja smetnuo s uma  reći da vadim pa sam već bila vam Zagreba kad me sestra zvala na mob da se vratim u bolnicu  i izvadim krv :Rolling Eyes: 

još mi je bilo u čudno kako to da ne treba vadit krv, al ajd, bilo mi je štošta čudno, pa....jedno čuđenje manje više :Grin: 

ovo o svim ovim hormonima šta mi pričate , nemam pojma šta kako treba biti ! idem u petak gore pa ću vidjeti! moram doktoru naglasit da sam vadila hormone nakon gonala, nbe znam šta će reći...

prije 6 godina krenila sam sa suprefaktom 2. dan ciklusa, koristila ga do punkcije i počela sa gonalima 3.dc po 1.ampula.  sad ih u startu imam 3 bez suprefakta.. vidićemo...

----------


## ina33

Nataša, bit će iskušava Cetrotide protokol, ko što kaže Šiškica. On je sad na listi lijekova...

----------


## nataša

> Nataša, bit će iskušava Cetrotide protokol, ko što kaže Šiškica. On je sad na listi lijekova...


 :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nataša

> Evo da se i ja javim nakon 4 godine čitanja vaših problema, iskustava, rješenja i naravno sretnih završetaka
> 03.11.2010. vraćena 3 embrija (kako bi moj priv. ginekolog rekao - PINGVINA) od 2007. g, sada ćekamo 16.11. da vidimo betu.
> Svima u postupku želim sretne završetke....


 btw, u gomili ovih podataka o lijekovima i protokolima zaboravih reći DOBRODOŠLA!

----------


## nataša

> Kontracepciju ti je vjerojatno dao samo da bi te naštimao, da bi ti odredio točno kontracepcijom početak ciklusa.....


Kontracepciju sam dobila jel sam imala cistu :Mad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo ja sam danas bila kod dr. A na folikulometriji ipak sam odreagirala na Femaru imam jedan folikul...U pon. opet folikulometrija...

----------


## tajna30

Pozdrav cure,nadam se da ne smetam,samo me zanima jel imala koja dogovoren AIH 
kod dr. A?Meni je rekao da do 1.mj. ništa od toga.Ne znam više što misliti,netko kaže 
da radi,a opet netko da ne radi.
Pomagajte....
HVALA!

----------


## nataša

> Pozdrav cure,nadam se da ne smetam,samo me zanima jel imala koja dogovoren AIH 
> kod dr. A?Meni je rekao da do 1.mj. ništa od toga.Ne znam više što misliti,netko kaže 
> da radi,a opet netko da ne radi.
> Pomagajte....
> HVALA!


 radi se normalno, nazovi ga i dogovori! sretno!

----------


## Maybe baby

Tajna 30 ja sam u AIH postupku...

----------


## Snjeska

Ide li tko u subotu gore?

----------


## tajna30

Hvala,cure!

Sretno svima,uspjet će nam jednom,zar ne?!

----------


## marincezg

> Ide li tko u subotu gore?


idem ja, rekao mi je da dodjem u 7.30
inace sam na gonalima, danas bio zadnji
 :Bye:

----------


## kiara79

> Nataša, bit će iskušava Cetrotide protokol, ko što kaže Šiškica. On je sad na listi lijekova...


pa kako je na VV na listi,a ja ga prije mjesec dana i manje MORALA kupit jer "nije na listi"...i još ga k tome nisam ni iskoristila....a možda da jesam,,hmmmm tko zna...
baš me zanima po kojim to kriterijima u nekim bolnicama može,a u nekim ne može biti na listi,ako listu određuje HZZ-o...

----------


## kiara79

Trebalo pisat HZZO...sorry :Embarassed:

----------


## ruža82

> Pozdrav cure,nadam se da ne smetam,samo me zanima jel imala koja dogovoren AIH 
> kod dr. A?Meni je rekao da do 1.mj. ništa od toga.Ne znam više što misliti,netko kaže 
> da radi,a opet netko da ne radi.
> Pomagajte....
> HVALA!


i ja krećem na AIH ovaj mjesec. jesi zvala doktora???

----------


## tajna30

prošli mjesec sam bila kod dr.A  i rekao mi je da mu se javim u 1.mj.,
ponovno sa novim nalazima,već razmišljam,budući da imam jednog sineka,možda mi je zato rekao....ne znam,vidite da mislim na gluposti,
tamo se svašta događa...a moj sinek tak jako želi sekicu...

----------


## king

> pa kako je na VV na listi,a ja ga prije mjesec dana i manje MORALA kupit jer "nije na listi"...i još ga k tome nisam ni iskoristila....a možda da jesam,,hmmmm tko zna...
> baš me zanima po kojim to kriterijima u nekim bolnicama može,a u nekim ne može biti na listi,ako listu određuje HZZ-o...


nije Cetrotide niti dr A. imao, dobio je 1.11...i ja sam morala kupiti.Vjerojatno ga sad sve bolnice imaju...a nije baš niti jeftin.

----------


## nataša

> nije Cetrotide niti dr A. imao, dobio je 1.11...i ja sam morala kupiti.Vjerojatno ga sad sve bolnice imaju...a nije baš niti jeftin.



ima li kakva reakcija na cetrodine?  meni je okolo crvenkasto i malo me svrbi, jel to ok? danas sam si dala prvi put :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## zedra

> ima li kakva reakcija na cetrodine? meni je okolo crvenkasto i malo me svrbi, jel to ok? danas sam si dala prvi put


probaj malo dublje pod kožu ubosti..stavi si hladni oblog na to i popustit će svrbež i crvenilo...

----------


## tulipan83

ja sam si jucer dala sama prvi put cetrotide,a sestra prekjucer. i jucer i prekjucer mi je bilo crveno okolo i jako svrbilo al je brzo prestalo. danas kad mi ga sestra davala, nista, pitala sam ju zasto je to tako ,ona veli da je inace gadna injekcija pa je to sve normalno. bitno da se ne siri dalje to crvenilo i da se ne upali.
inace, veceras imam stopericu ,pa punkciju u ponedjeljak. samo da ne boli kao zadnji put, imam dosta folikula, jajnici su mi kao grozdovi.

----------


## king

Ja nisam imala nikakve nuspojave, doduše primila sam samo jednu injekciju.

tulipan83...samo hrabro, stisni zube i za par minuta je gotovo.

----------


## nataša

jel možemo cetrodine i gonale sve stavit u jednu špricu i bosti se jednom?

----------


## Snjeska

nataša, nemoj to raditi

----------


## niki78

> jel možemo cetrodine i gonale sve stavit u jednu špricu i bosti se jednom?


ne, mislim da se ti lijekovi ne mogu miješati.

----------


## nataša

dobro, neću, samo ih onda ubodem bar u dvije različite strane trbuha :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> nije Cetrotide niti dr A. imao, dobio je 1.11...i ja sam morala kupiti.Vjerojatno ga sad sve bolnice imaju...a nije baš niti jeftin.


To znaci da sad na VV dobijes Cetrotide od klinike i ne moras ih placati?

----------


## nataša

Da, ja sam dobila dvije inekcije, za danas i za sutra, ništa nisam platila....  šta se prije plaćalo?! kao suprefakt? koliko je koštao?

----------


## amariya

Jedna ampula cetrotida cca 507 kunića. Ja u pretprošlom postupku trebala 3 ampule. Sva sreća pa sam se opametila pa sad uvijek na VV idem s podebljim novčanikom, bez obzira što sam bila u (polu)stimuliranom u kojem mi kao sve pokriva HZZO.

----------


## Snjeska

Ni FET se više ne plaća.

A danas sam dobila informaciju koja će obradovati mnoge od nas.
VV se širi, imat će veći prostor, točnije, dobit će cijeli odjel samo za sebe.

----------


## gala1979

> Da, ja sam dobila dvije inekcije, za danas i za sutra, ništa nisam platila....  šta se prije plaćalo?! kao suprefakt? koliko je koštao?


Suprefact još uvijek kupuješ sam. U ljekarni na VV je 500 kn a u ljekarni filipović 470 kn.

----------


## Šiškica

A na Dolcu 410 kn.

----------


## tulipan83

RuzicaSB
tako je, sve dobijes na VV i ništa ne plaćaš.

----------


## tulipan83

> Ni FET se više ne plaća.
> 
> A danas sam dobila informaciju koja će obradovati mnoge od nas.
> VV se širi, imat će veći prostor, točnije, dobit će cijeli odjel samo za sebe.





ovo mi se jaaako sviđaaa

----------


## marincezg

> ovo mi se jaaako sviđaaa


i bome meni, ljepa vijest.....

----------


## RuzicaSB

Velika hvala na odgovorima, bas mi je drago sto su uveli Cetrotide jer mi Suprefakt em nije odgovarao em je bio skup.




> Ni FET se više ne plaća.
> 
> A danas sam dobila informaciju koja će obradovati mnoge od nas.
> VV se širi, imat će veći prostor, točnije, dobit će cijeli odjel samo za sebe.


A ovo me zaista odusevilo i jedna i druga vijest.Bravo VV!

----------


## nana1976

> A na Dolcu 410 kn.


Oprosti Šiškice suprefact na Dolcu je 445 kn ja ga kupila krajem 10 mj. jer sam ga sada koristila.

----------


## nana1976

Ah zaboravila komentirati za proširenje VV, hvala Bogu. Idu na bolje polako,ali sigurno.

----------


## Bebel

> A danas sam dobila informaciju koja će obradovati mnoge od nas.
> VV se širi, imat će veći prostor, točnije, dobit će cijeli odjel samo za sebe.


 :Klap:  ...kad je planirano proširenje?

----------


## Bebel

Za sve koji mogu pronaći malo slobodnog vremena preporučam da sutra gledaju 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60926-L...15.11.-u-20.15

Jedan od gostiju je i novi VV biolog Kniewald koji je među prvima iz struke digao glas protiv zakona.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Za sve koji mogu pronaći malo slobodnog vremena preporučam da sutra gledaju 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60926-L...15.11.-u-20.15
> 
> Jedan od gostiju je i novi VV biolog Kniewald koji je među prvima iz struke digao glas protiv zakona.


potpis ko kuca veliki, jedva cekam sutra vecer  :Smile:

----------


## sretna35

> Ni FET se više ne plaća.
> 
> A danas sam dobila informaciju koja će obradovati mnoge od nas.
> VV se širi, imat će veći prostor, točnije, dobit će cijeli odjel samo za sebe.


ovo su prekrasne vijesti, ne znam što su opće tako dugo čekali, vjerujem da niti dr. Lučinger ne bi otišao da je uspio stvoriti bolje uvjete za svoje pacijente kad je već postizao tako sjajne rezultate

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ovo su prekrasne vijesti, ne znam što su opće tako dugo čekali, vjerujem da niti dr. Lučinger ne bi otišao da je uspio stvoriti bolje uvjete za svoje pacijente kad je već postizao tako sjajne rezultate


potpisujem

----------


## amyx

> Jedna ampula cetrotida cca 507 kunića. Ja u pretprošlom postupku trebala 3 ampule. Sva sreća pa sam se opametila pa sad uvijek na VV idem s podebljim novčanikom, bez obzira što sam bila u (polu)stimuliranom u kojem mi kao sve pokriva HZZO.


U Slovenoji jedna ampula 40 eura što bi bilo oko 285-290 kuna

----------


## amariya

Dobro, po novom ako sam dobro shvatila ne plaća se Cetrotide, ali da se i plaća, pa ti taj dan saznaš da danas trebaš ampulu. Onda me naručio da sutra dođem i tad mi je rekao da za taj dan trebam i za sljedeći. Ok je za lijekove za koje unaprijed znaš da ti trebaju, pa ih nabaviti u inozemstvu, ali to najčešće nije slučaj.

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo da se javim, ja danas bila gore i danas pikamo Brevactid5000 i u srijedu AIH  :Smile:

----------


## Snjeska

> ...kad je planirano proširenje?


Ne znam bebel,
 to nam je sestra rekla dok smo čekale punkciju/transfer, 
sve smo bile u nekim svojim brigama pa nitko nije pitao detalje.

----------


## kikic

Evo svratih samo da zavibram curama s VV a naročito Snješkici, a vijest da se VV širi pozdravljam od srca!

----------


## Snjeska

Hvala kikic  :Smile: 
pusa tvojim dečkima <3

----------


## Bebel

> Ne znam bebel,
>  to nam je sestra rekla dok smo čekale punkciju/transfer, 
> sve smo bile u nekim svojim brigama pa nitko nije pitao detalje.


Pa to je obećavajuće kad su to izrekle sestre na VV-u.
Hajde neka netko malo ispita dr.A. ili sestre kad će započeti sa proširenjem. To će puno značiti VV parovima.

Snjeska ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## RuzicaSB

Mozda za ljetne praznike, mislim ako su vec sad poceli o tome pricati lako je moguce zar ne.ne vjerujem da ce tamo biti baustela dok se rade postupci.jedva cekam u svakom slucaju.

----------


## crvenkapica77

znaci onaj biolog  sto je bio u Latinici  je sad  biolog na VV  ? dosao je iz njemacke?

----------


## Ela28

Eto i mene doma.U petak imala punkciju 13 jajni stanica pristala da mi oplode 2 iako sam trebala možda 3 ostale su zamrznuli.Jučer došla a ono ništa se nije oplodilo i opet ništa od transfera.Ode i drugi postupak.Kaže A nismo se dobro kockali.I da napomenem da nisam razgovarala ni sa biologom ni sa nikim iz labosa i na punkciji mi je A došao reći koliko imam stanica i isto tako da se nisu oplodile.Rekao je da se opet javim u 1.mjesecu.

----------


## Ela28

Potrošila sa 1 Suprefact sprej, 16 Menopura, 3 Cetrotide i još 2 kutije nekih vaginaleta. I dobila dosta jajni stanica imala sam 15 folikula a u prvom postupku ništa.

----------


## sandra100

danas 16.11., 13 dnt Beta 90.9. :Very Happy: 
u četvratk ponavljamo betu.....

----------


## andream

Ela, nemam ništa pametno za napisati osim da mi je žao... Rezultati s JS su bili obećavajući, šteta... Jesu li ti radili IVF ili ICSI?

----------


## gala1979

> danas 16.11., 13 dnt Beta 90.9.
> u četvratk ponavljamo betu.....


Imamo trudnicu na VV! Čestitam!!

----------


## mare41

Ela, žao mi je, sinoć u Latinici nisu spominjani otkazani transferi :Sad:

----------


## marincezg

> Eto i mene doma.U petak imala punkciju 13 jajni stanica pristala da mi oplode 2 iako sam trebala možda 3 ostale su zamrznuli.Jučer došla a ono ništa se nije oplodilo i opet ništa od transfera.Ode i drugi postupak.Kaže A nismo se dobro kockali.I da napomenem da nisam razgovarala ni sa biologom ni sa nikim iz labosa i na punkciji mi je A došao reći koliko imam stanica i isto tako da se nisu oplodile.Rekao je da se opet javim u 1.mjesecu.


zao mi je sta nije uspjelo.....

----------


## Kadauna

> danas 16.11., 13 dnt Beta 90.9.
> u četvratk ponavljamo betu.....



čestitam, pa ovo je postupak iz FET-a,  a baš je jučer na Latinici bilo govora o 11000 zamrznutih embrija uglavnom s VV-a i Golem je pozivao roditelje da se jave!

----------


## Kadauna

Ela28, baš mi je žao što ti nije uspjelo, to je jedan od rizika pri oplodnji od samo tri j.s. da se niti jedna ne oplodi  :Sad:  

Koja vam je dijagnoza i koliko j.s. su ti uspjeli zamrznuti?

----------


## amariya

Elin slučaj je klasičan primjer nedostatka ovog Zakona. Da su mogli oploditi sve jajne stanice a višak embrija zamrznuti, velika vjerojatnost da se ovo ne bi dogodilo.

----------


## vikki

Doktor spominje kockanje, šteta što to ne kaže javno.

----------


## Ela28

> Doktor spominje kockanje, šteta što to ne kaže javno.


Da došao je do mene i pitao koliko ćemo oploditi.Ja kažem ne znam što vi mislite..Kaže ni on nije siguran i ja tako odlučim na 2.I eto kvragu ni jedna.

----------


## Ela28

> Ela28, baš mi je žao što ti nije uspjelo, to je jedan od rizika pri oplodnji od samo tri j.s. da se niti jedna ne oplodi  
> 
> Koja vam je dijagnoza i koliko j.s. su ti uspjeli zamrznuti?


 
Zamrznuli su 10.

----------


## Ela28

> Imamo trudnicu na VV! Čestitam!!


Mislim da je još jedna cura trudna jer dok sam ja bila kod A rekao mi je evo imam se čemu i veseliti neću napisati ime cure.

----------


## Ela28

> danas 16.11., 13 dnt Beta 90.9.
> u četvratk ponavljamo betu.....


Super  :Smile:

----------


## Ela28

> Ela, nemam ništa pametno za napisati osim da mi je žao... Rezultati s JS su bili obećavajući, šteta... Jesu li ti radili IVF ili ICSI?


Nemam pojma....

----------


## king

Meni je jučer beta bila 0...ali znala sam to.
Međutim, javljam da imamo jednu trudnicu više...ona nije na forumu.Njezina B=398

----------


## ruža82

> Eto i mene doma.U petak imala punkciju 13 jajni stanica pristala da mi oplode 2 iako sam trebala možda 3 ostale su zamrznuli.Jučer došla a ono ništa se nije oplodilo i opet ništa od transfera.Ode i drugi postupak.Kaže A nismo se dobro kockali.I da napomenem da nisam razgovarala ni sa biologom ni sa nikim iz labosa i na punkciji mi je A došao reći koliko imam stanica i isto tako da se nisu oplodile.Rekao je da se opet javim u 1.mjesecu.


žao mi je ela28                                                                       zna li koja od vas do kada se najkasnije rade postupci, mislim do prije božića?? važno je, hvala

----------


## sandra100

Hvala na čestitkama. Želim Vam svima ovakve rezultate..... cure mislim na vas...... :Love:

----------


## Marinči

Pozdrav svima!
Evo ja sam nova na forumu, pa da vas sve pozdravim. Danas sam bila na VV, i počela s pikanjem. Inače, ona nova doktorica mi je radila ultrazvuk.
Čestitke friškim trudnicama, a svima ostalima puno sreće!

----------


## nataša

a joj *ela28*, kakvo razočaranje! a zašto moraš čekati 1.mjesec? jel ne možeš odmah idući mjesec odmrzavat stanice?

jel neko zna kakva je praksa sad na vv, kad se rade ET? Tj. koji dan? meni punkcija u četvrtak, nadam se da me neće zvat već u subotu, bilo bi prerano?!
prošli put ET mi bio 5. dan...

 super za trudnice sa vv, ohrabrujuće!!

----------


## king

meni je punkcija također bila četvrtkom..došla sam u subotu, međutim bilo je prerano pa je transfer ipak bio u ponedjeljak.
to ovisi kako se stanice dijele...al vjerujem da ćeš morati doći i u subotu.

----------


## nataša

> meni je punkcija također bila četvrtkom..došla sam u subotu, međutim bilo je prerano pa je transfer ipak bio u ponedjeljak.
> to ovisi kako se stanice dijele...al vjerujem da ćeš morati doći i u subotu.


 jelda? baš sam taj scenarij i zamislila... i volila bih da bude kasnije, ali kad bi mi bar odmah rekli...hm... 


imam još pitanje? jel svakako rade ICSI ili ne?
ja imam uputnicu di piše samo IVF? Niko mi nije rekao da nešto drugo tražim...

----------


## king

malo je zeznuto ak putuješ iz daleka,a zapravo "poljubiš vrata" .No,na transferu je sa mnom bila jedna cura iz Dalmacije koja se dan prije čula s biologom Kneiwald (nisam sigurna kak se piše) i s njim je razgovarala...još joj je on i objašnjavao kako joj se dijele stanice i cijelu diobu...
već u petak on zna kada je bolje  napraviti ET. U svakom slučaju pitaj A. za broj telefona.
Uvijek mi na uputnici piše IVF...ali mi nismo niti bili na ICSI pa zapravo nemam pojima!

----------


## marincezg

> Pozdrav svima!
> Evo ja sam nova na forumu, pa da vas sve pozdravim. Danas sam bila na VV, i počela s pikanjem. Inače, ona nova doktorica mi je radila ultrazvuk.
> Čestitke friškim trudnicama, a svima ostalima puno sreće!


i tebi puno srece....

----------


## king

...i ja pozdravljam *Marinči*

----------


## tarajan

> danas 16.11., 13 dnt Beta 90.9.
> u četvratk ponavljamo betu.....


superrrrrrrrrr

----------


## tarajan

a sad da vam se i ja pohvalim...vadila danas betu nisam izdržala do sutra i ona je.................505,40

----------


## jo1974

na papiru gdje vam dr.piše i prati veličinu folikula sa druge strane vam mora pisati šta ste  imali ivf ili ivf-icsi.to vam je na zadnjoj strani mislim u gornjem kvadrau na ljevoj strani,ja kad sam imala punkciju onda sam slučajno dok sam čekala u redu  čitala i uočila i to ,inače kad se nosi uputnica nikada se nepiše ivf-icsi,nego samo ivf eto nadam se da sam vas razriješila dilema

----------


## RuzicaSB

> a sad da vam se i ja pohvalim...vadila danas betu nisam izdržala do sutra i ona je.................505,40


Cestitaaaaaam!!!! To je predivna vijest!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> danas 16.11., 13 dnt Beta 90.9.
> u četvratk ponavljamo betu.....


Ma bravooo!!! Jos jedna trudnica, cestitam od srca!

*Ella28* ti si nazalost doslovno osjetila na svojoj kozi apsurd ovog zakona.Ne znam sta bih ti pametno rekla, zao mi je i ljuta sam zbog toga sto ti se desilo istovremeno.Jedina pozitivna stvar koja mi pada na pamet je da dobro reagiras na stimulaciju i da je to bio zaista sjajan broj jajnih stanica, da je zakon drugaciji....uhhhhh para mi ide iz usiju!!!!!!!

----------


## Kadauna

*tarajan i Sandra100*

javite se i na odbrojavanju i nek vas stave na listu trudnica (kontaktirajte Denny). 

Čestitam Tarajan ali i Sandri100 još jednom na trudnoći!

----------


## kiša

Cure, nove trudnice, čestitam Vam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
i mazite svoje trbuščiće i užiajte!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sandra100

[B]Marinči [B] puno sreće u postupku...
*tarajan čestitam na beti....*

Pitanjce: Zanima me, kad sam vidjela svoju betu 90.9 nisam bila sigurna u trudnoću dok mi A nije potvrdio, jer uvijek se objavljuju bete preko 200, zašto je moja tako mala????? :Unsure:

----------


## tarajan

> [B]Marinči [B] puno sreće u postupku...
> *tarajan čestitam na beti....*
> 
> Pitanjce: Zanima me, kad sam vidjela svoju betu 90.9 nisam bila sigurna u trudnoću dok mi A nije potvrdio, jer uvijek se objavljuju bete preko 200, zašto je moja tako mala?????


nemoj se brinuti,sry,nisam ti čestitala....glavno je da ti se dupla...to sam ja uspjela skužiti,tj. tako su mi rekli....

----------


## kikica

cure sretno  :Heart: 
sto se bete tice nista ne brini, važno je da se dupal.
To je individualno, meni je bila preko 1000 :Love:

----------


## Marinči

> jelda? baš sam taj scenarij i zamislila... i volila bih da bude kasnije, ali kad bi mi bar odmah rekli...hm... 
> 
> 
> imam još pitanje? jel svakako rade ICSI ili ne?
> ja imam uputnicu di piše samo IVF? Niko mi nije rekao da nešto drugo tražim...


Meni je dr. A baš izričito napisao donijeti uputnicu za IVF / ICSI. A i prošli put isto tako. Tebi želim puno sreće!

tarajan - čestitam

----------


## Maybe baby

Čestitam trudnicama  :Very Happy:  Ja sam danas obavila svoj prvi AIH, sad čekamo  :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

Ako trebate broj biologa K. možete njega pitati ili jednostavnije nazovete centralu 
i tražite biologa ili samo labos.
Ali ukoliko se stanice (ne daj Bože) ne oplode ionako morate doći po papire.
Pvo je samo za one koji putuju daleko a odgođen im je transfer.

Bravo za trudnice!

----------


## nataša

> Pvo je samo za one koji putuju daleko a odgođen im je transfer


ovaj dio ne kontam, šta znači PVO? Pokušavam, i poklušavam, ali ne mogu dokučit




> na papiru gdje vam dr.piše i prati veličinu folikula sa druge strane vam  mora pisati šta ste  imali ivf ili ivf-icsi.to vam je na zadnjoj strani  mislim u gornjem kvadrau na ljevoj strani,ja kad sam imala punkciju  onda sam slučajno dok sam čekala u redu  čitala i uočila i to ,inače kad  se nosi uputnica nikada se nepiše ivf-icsi,nego samo ivf eto nadam se  da sam vas razriješila dilema


  nadam se da je tako, da ako je i uputnica za IVF da će radit ICSI, jer jedino tako se može sa sigurnošću reći da je učinjeno sve što se moglo učiniti!

 ja sam od svoje dr gin tražila IVF/ICSI, ali se ona naravno pravila pametna i nije napisala, izludiću od tih nadobudnih ginekologa koji ništa ne znaju!!!!!

----------


## anddu

> ovaj dio ne kontam, šta znači PVO? Pokušavam, i poklušavam, ali ne mogu dokučit
> 
> nadam se da je tako, da ako je i uputnica za IVF da će radit ICSI, jer jedino tako se može sa sigurnošću reći da je učinjeno sve što se moglo učiniti!
> 
> ja sam od svoje dr gin tražila IVF/ICSI, ali se ona naravno pravila pametna i nije napisala, izludiću od tih nadobudnih ginekologa koji ništa ne znaju!!!!!


Nataša ne brini za uputnicu, meni je oba puta pisalo samo IVF, a radili su nam ICSI jer je to s obzirom na našu dijagnozu jedino i moguće

----------


## gala1979

Od kad se oplođuju samo 3 js sve Klinike rade svima samo ICSI.

----------


## Kadauna

> Od kad se oplođuju samo 3 js sve Klinike rade svima samo ICSI.



nažalost ovo upravo za Vuk Vrhovec do nedavno to ne odgovara istini - ne znam kakvo je stanje sad ali pitajte cure biologa Kniewalda, bar on voli govoriti o postupku..........., ICSI se radio samo u slučajevima kad je za to postojala indikacija..................... 

Ja prošla IVF na Vuku po novome zakonu, odnosno mi prošli IVF i to unatoč varirajućem i nezadovoljavajućem spermiogramu ali očito po procjeni Lane dovoljno dobar za IVF. Nije rađen ICSI kao ni mnogim drugima.

----------


## ksena28

ni druge klinike ne rade isključivo ICSI, sve je procjena biologa

----------


## sandra100

Danas ponovljena beta pala sa 90.9 na 36.8..... :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja prošla IVF na Vuku po novome zakonu, odnosno mi prošli IVF i to unatoč varirajućem i nezadovoljavajućem spermiogramu ali očito po procjeni Lane dovoljno dobar za IVF. Nije rađen ICSI kao ni mnogim drugima.[/QUOTE]

I kod mene je bilo tako.

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas ponovljena beta pala sa 90.9 na 36.8.....


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sandra, jel imate još smrzlića na Vuk Vrhovcu?

Drži se i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## sandra100

Imamo još jednu slamčicu u kojoj ima 6 embrija.....



> Sandra, jel imate još smrzlića na Vuk Vrhovcu?
> 
> Drži se i hrabro naprijed!

----------


## zedra

Kad se radi FET, jel to znaci da vraćaju SVE embrije koji su u slamcici?? Pa ako ih ima i 6??

----------


## sandra100

> Kad se radi FET, jel to znaci da vraćaju SVE embrije koji su u slamcici?? Pa ako ih ima i 6??


Ja sam sada u ovom neuspjelom postupku imala u slamčici 5., 3 su preživjeli odmrzavanje i doktor mi je rekao da mora vratiti sva 3, jer ih ne može ponovno zamrznuti.....
a u Latinici je Golem rekao da se mogu ponovno zamrznuti, jer tko je počeo po starom Zakonu i nastavlja po starom Zakonu, dok ga ne počne kačiti novi, tj. dok ne potroši sve smrznute embrije....i dođe do toga da može zamrznuti samo js.

----------


## Kadauna

Lana je znala vratiti i po 5 i 6 embrija, cure od ranije to znaju.......... rekla bi naša Ina pro-life pristup, ali pretjerani.......... nažalost.........

*Golem je lažov* što je dokazao ne samo neznanjem i tvrdnjom da se odmrznuti embriji mogu ponovo zamrznuti, nemam riječi i on je naš tvorac ovoga zakona!?

Embriji jednom kad se odmrznu se više ne zamrzava!

Eh sad, to što se na Vuku zamrzavali embriji koji su nikakve kvalitete i to po osam komada i više po slamčici, to bi Lanu trebalo pitati, zašto je to tako rađeno.....!? E sad je Lana otišla s Vuka i sad se Kniewald mora boriti u takvim okolnostima.

----------


## kikica

sandra100, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kiara79

> ni druge klinike ne rade isključivo ICSI, sve je procjena biologa


SD svima radi ICSI..
MM ima normozoo.pa smo bili planirani za ICSI,da nam zbog novog zakona malo povećaju šanse...

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Dugo me nije bilo i vidim da se puno toga promijenilo. Ima novih cura i "starih". Ukratko, ja sam na VV od 2007g, imala sam 3 ivf-a, zadnji ET je bio 4.11.09 (3 embrija, 1 je uspio), 16.7.10. sam rodila prekrasnog dečkića, zove se Jan. Imala sam sreću da sam uspjela po ovom novom kretenskom zakonu! Ostalo mi je 5js i završile su u smeću, tako da ako odlučim ići po bracu ili seku moram ispočetka. Cure, naoružajte se živcima i strpljenjem, znam da nije lako! Svima vam želim puno, puno sreće! Nije nemoguće, samo je puno teže na ovaj način!

----------


## nana1976

Cure imam jedno pitanje. Trebala bi u 01 mj ići po smrznute js Da li znate koliko se puta treba ići i da li je ko koristio kaku terapiju.
Dr. mi je rekao da dođem 8dc. Šta dalje.

Sandra100 drži se.

----------


## hop

Cure, nisam iz zg, sada više nestignem zvati vuk vrhovac, molim recite mi kako sada treba pisati na uputnici za v.v, merkur ili, ?

----------


## nataša

> Cure, nisam iz zg, sada više nestignem zvati vuk vrhovac, molim recite mi kako sada treba pisati na uputnici za v.v, merkur ili, ?


   sestre kažu da je svejedno, meni je pisalo VV, nekima Merkur, i sve su primili! 
 sretno

----------


## nana1976

Nataša je si li zvala biologa, šta je rekao.

----------


## nataša

> Nataša je si li zvala biologa, šta je rekao.


ma, oplodila se samo jedna stanica :Sad: .. sutra idem gore

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Natasa* jedna ali vrijedna!Nadam se da bude bingo i vibram iz srca.~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hop

Cure da li se ko danas od sestara može dobiti na v.v danas mi je 1dc, pa bi se trebala naručiti za 3dc

----------


## gala1979

Naručuje se telefonski između 13 i 14 h.

----------


## hop

Znaći mogu i danas onda između 13 i 14 h

----------


## mala teta

Pozdrav cure, ja sam nova. Par pitanjca i ja bi se trebala danas naručiti, ali neznam dal sad mogu. Naime testić mi je pokazao +, a ja prokrvarila. Neznam što raditi?

----------


## mala teta

Ej. Ja zvala i javi se sekretarica " dobili ste ambulantu dr. Alebića predbilježbe se primaju radnim danom od 13-14"  I što sad- znači nemože se naručiti?

----------


## tulipan83

Inace, ovaj put kod mene nista ni od transfera, imala sam 9 stanica, tri smo oplodili ( al nista ), 6 zamrznuli. u prvom mjesecu idemo dalje ...
hop , mozes i danas, budi uporna

----------


## mala teta

Nikako da se uključim. Zna neko koji broj zvati?

----------


## Kadauna

> Inace, ovaj put kod mene nista ni od transfera, imala sam 9 stanica, tri smo oplodili ( al nista ), 6 zamrznuli. u prvom mjesecu idemo dalje ...
> hop , mozes i danas, budi uporna


baš mi je žao :Sad: , više sreće idući puta iako postupci s odmrznutim jajnim stanicama daju stvarno još vrlo oskudne rezultate, imamo svega jednu trudnicu na forumu.............   :Love:

----------


## tulipan83

> baš mi je žao, više sreće idući puta iako postupci s odmrznutim jajnim stanicama daju stvarno još vrlo oskudne rezultate, imamo svega jednu trudnicu na forumu.............


znam, al veliki sam optimista, sad pokušati sa tim zamrznutim pa ćemo vidjeti. lose je ,lose, al nada uvijek postoji !!!!

----------


## hop

Cure ja idem u ponedjeljak kod dr A i molim vas idem kod doktora i vaditi hormone, u ponedjeljak mi je 3dc i dr mi je rekao da dođem onda, e sada neznam da li mi treba jedna ili dvije uputnice, pošto idem i kod njega i vaditi hormone?

----------


## tulipan83

> Cure ja idem u ponedjeljak kod dr A i molim vas idem kod doktora i vaditi hormone, u ponedjeljak mi je 3dc i dr mi je rekao da dođem onda, e sada neznam da li mi treba jedna ili dvije uputnice, pošto idem i kod njega i vaditi hormone?


jedna uputnica na kojoj piše da se traži pregled i obrada i to je to, dalje te dr kompjuterski naručuje za labos a ti se samo preseliš pred drugu sobu i cekas vađenje krvi.

----------


## mala teta

A kako da se sad ja naručim ako ko zna- isti slučaj rekli su mi da se javim prvi dan M to je danas! Dal se može naručiti i u nedjelju a ako mi se niko ne javi na telefon što je tamo česti slučaj da samo dođem u ponedjeljak?

----------


## gala1979

Otići ćeš u ponedjeljak na VV sa uputnicom i reći da si se trebala naručiti 1. dan ali nisi uspjela te dolaziš zato 3. dan po dogovru. Neće biti problema.

----------


## mala teta

Hvala gala. Stalno me strah ovi kažu obavezno nazovi, a koga ako se niko ne javi!  :Smile:

----------


## mala teta

Eto ali sad još jedno pitanje za sve vas malo bolje upućene od mene. 

Jučer prokrvarila, kako su me neke od vas uputile bila bi to biokemijska trudnoća (test bio pozitivan), e sad dali ja mogu to krvarenje tretirat kao prvi dan M, još pogotovo što danas i nije krvarenje ( danas samo neke nakupine ostataka) - znam znam grozno zvuči i malo vulgarno kako ja to pišem ali neznam drugačije objasniti.

Uf osjećam se ko školarka koja nema poima, ali koliko znam o svim ovim temama toliko i neznam ništa.

"Krhko je znanje..."

----------


## jo1974

mala teta nisam pratila jesi li imala postupak ako jesi ,i još koristiš utrogestane zanemari krvarenje i dalje nastavi sa utrogestanima sve do vađenje bete i mirovanje ,a sutra kontaktiraj svog mpo-doktora nadam se da sam ti pomogla

----------


## mala teta

Ne nije bio postupak trebao je biti sada prvi put sa M, ali nije došla- dogodilo se čudo i pokazao se + na testiću, nakon toga teško krvarenje jučer. Tako da me to sad muči kako da ga tretiram?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nazovi ti ipak svog MPO doktora pa ga pitaj, ne znam baš da ćeš moć ovaj ciklus u postupak ako je bila trudnoća treba tijelu vremena da se iščisti, ali da ti ne savjetujemo krivo bolje ti zovi :Love:

----------


## mala teta

Mala Mimi iskreno već od svega želim dići ruke prvo sam se pomirila sa IVF-om, onda nikako dočekati M, pa sad još i ta biokemijska. Prihvatit ću savjet i prvo ih sutra nazvati da čujem kako dalje.

Ode i 12 mjesec u nepovrat.

Šesti Božić u nadi da bude bebica, a ono ništa.....................

----------


## Pinky

cure, počela sam vas voditi na odbrojavanju, pa vas molim da povirite  malo tamo, javite nam u kojoj ste fazi i što prije obogatite našu listu  trudnica  :Heart:

----------


## nana1976

Nataša kako si prošla na transveru :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## nataša

> Nataša kako si prošla na transveru


super, bilo dva, pa sam jako vesela!  :Very Happy: osim što me naravno muči probava, i ako danas nisam istiskala svoje embrijiće,isprika na opisu, ali znate kako je,  onda neću ni narednih 9 mjeseci! katastrofa!

----------


## arizona311

Pozdrav svim curama.
Nova sam na forumu i odnedavno smo MM i ja u saznanju azospermije :Crying or Very sad: 
Trenutno samo obavili hormonske pretrage na VV i uskoro MM ide na punkciju. Dali su VM bili na punkciji u VV. Zanima me za koliko brzo su gotovi nalazi. Jedva čekam da dođe taj dan, da napokon vidimo što se to dolje događa :Mad: 
Toliko od mene, za sada.  Pozdrav i svima jedan veliki :Love: podrške.

----------


## nana1976

*Nataša* drago mi je za dva. Sada lagano i miruj  :Raspa: . Kad ti je beta.

----------


## amariya

Sutra dr. A nema.

----------


## ruža82

> Sutra dr. A nema.


 samo sutra ili i koji drugi dan???

----------


## amariya

U srijedu je ponovno tamo.

----------


## kata.klik

> Pozdrav svim curama.
> Nova sam na forumu i odnedavno smo MM i ja u saznanju azospermije
> Trenutno samo obavili hormonske pretrage na VV i uskoro MM ide na punkciju. Dali su VM bili na punkciji u VV. Zanima me za koliko brzo su gotovi nalazi. Jedva čekam da dođe taj dan, da napokon vidimo što se to dolje događa
> Toliko od mene, za sada.  Pozdrav i svima jedan velikipodrške.


a da vidiš sa biologom s obzirom na azospermiju dali ima smisla raditi punkciju prije postupka...koliko ja znam nakon punkcije treba najmanje šest mjeseci da se dolje počme nešto proizvoditi, pa ako imate barem jednog spermića izbjegni punkciju...za ICSI ti ionako trebaju po novom zakonu samo tri bilo kakva spermića....

----------


## arizona311

*kata.klik* hvala ti na odgovoru. Androlog nam je savjetovao prvo punkciju, pa ako se nešto nađe ja idem u postupak po ponovno nova punkcija.
Koliko sam pohvatala po netu punk. nije toliko velik zahvat, radi se lokalno, doslovce sve je gotovo za par minuta. Barem se tomu nadam.

----------


## kata.klik

ponukana svojim odnosno našim iskustvom, a i iskustvom jednih dragih ljudi preporučam ti ipak da posumnjaš u tu odluku, naime moj suprug je odbio punkciju, što se ispostavilo kao vrlo dobra odluka, jer kod takvih graničnih i loših spermiograma je najbolje takve odluke donositi i sa biologom i svojim ginekologom, a ne samo sa andrologom...

traži ginekologa ako možete razgovarati i sa biologom i vidjeti što se može dogovoriti, ili barem ako nađu punkcijom nešto da se proba nekako iskoristiti...otići će vam vrijeme uludo....

ako želiš detalje javi mi se na PP...

----------


## kata.klik

i još jedno pitanjce...jeste prošli tri spermiograma, i u svakom je rezultat "0"?

----------


## arizona311

kata, mislim da ti još uvijek ne mogu poslati pp pošto sam nova na forumu.
Da baš tako prošli smo 3 spermiog. i svi sa nulom, hormoni vađeni u dvije bolnice, rezultati u redu. Poslije urologa prešli smo na VV kod androloga, dalje znaš.
Sljedeći tjedan idemo na drugo mišljeme kod MPO doktora, pa ću vidjeti što on kaže o svemu.

----------


## kata.klik

nemoj misliti da vam nešto namećem i predlažem, ali mislim da bi trebala biti praksa u našim bolnicama da androlog, ginekolog i biolog posebno u slučajevima kao vaš djeluju kao tim, a ne svaki za sebe.
u našem slučaju kad smo mi bili na pretragama to je otprilike tako izgledalo...nisam mogla u postupak dok mi androlog nije napisao na nalazu da preporuča to i to, nakraju kad smo došli do biologice, ona je MM otvoreno rekla, BRAVO kaj ste odbili punkciju, ako je neko ko treba slati na punkciju onda sam to ja...ovako nam samo punkcijom unište mogućnost pronalaska nećega...a oporavak je dugotrajan...

----------


## arizona311

Naravno da sve shvaćam kao dobronamjeran prijedlog, samo ti reci svoja iskustva.
I meni je sve to koma, kao prvo MM je bio samo kod androloga, a tim da ja nisam niti jedom bila kod doktora. Prema mojim nalazima hormona (koji su u redu) androlog je samo stavio, supruga u obradi. Nitko ti ništa ne govori, sve moraš sam dokučiti. Najviše me ljuti što sam MM pustila samog na razgovor. NIšta mu nije rekao što dalje, a on ništa nije pitao, ?? Tako da sljedeći put i ja idem na razgovor pa da vidimo.

----------


## lastavica1979

Samo bi htjela Arizona ti reci da biolog radi i u poliklinici skvorc i mozes ga nazvat da se dogovoris za besplatne konzultacije s njim il njegovom zenom koja je isto veliki strucnjak. Mene su odusevili svom pristupom,ljubaznoscu susretljivoscu i sve su mi objasnili i nacrtali,nada su znali da necu ic kod njih na postupak vec da cu iskoristit u bolnici prava koja imam.

----------


## arizona311

Hvala ti lastavice.

----------


## lastavica1979

Nema na cemu sretna sam da mogu nekomu pomoci makar i informacijom

----------


## arizona311

Svaka informacija je dobro došla. Kako smo u počecima svoje MPO priče, znam da još uvijek ništa ne znam :Grin:

----------


## nenica70

Zna li netko kako je prošla cura iz Pakraca koja je bila na transferu4.11.

----------


## nenica70

oprosti što upadam ali ako se zna da su svi prijašnji spermiogrami loši onda je svejedno tko određuje punkciju jer to jutro doktor mora znati da ima punkciju.Nama je se jednom dogodilo da nije bio obavješten pa mi za taj put još lebdi nekakva sumnja u zraku,uostalom svakako je premalo razgovora sa biologom!

----------


## Bebel

> Tko to zna... teško je s ičime uspoređivati, kad su ovo stvari koje se vani (osim možda Italije), u pravilu, ne rade. Probajte vi međusobno skužite te nove protokole i skužit pravilo, pa ga napisat ovdje.


Ponavljam post od* ina33* i dodatno svima koji su "noviji" na forumu predlažem da pogledaju protokole sa VV (protokoli su iz ere prije novog zakona)
pirica je bila kod dr. A. a ja kod L.

http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

(Korisne informacije->17. Primjeri protokola stimulacije)

Također, na stranici ima dosta korisnih informacija.

Obzirom da smo prije na temi VV-a opisivale protokole, mislim da će pacijentima biti od koristi ako im netko tko je friško u postupcima detaljno navede kao sad izgleda protokol na VV.

Na žalost i dalje je na Odbrojavanju samo jedna trudnica sa VV-a u zadnja 3 mj. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je kod nje sve ok i 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za puno novih trudnica sa VV

----------


## laky

> kata, mislim da ti još uvijek ne mogu poslati pp pošto sam nova na forumu.
> Da baš tako prošli smo 3 spermiog. i svi sa nulom, hormoni vađeni u dvije bolnice, rezultati u redu. Poslije urologa prešli smo na VV kod androloga, dalje znaš.
> Sljedeći tjedan idemo na drugo mišljeme kod MPO doktora, pa ću vidjeti što on kaže o svemu.


jeli vam predlozio klomifen muzu nama je pomoglo

----------


## pirica

*Bebel* nadam se da ću uskoro pisat i protokol nakon zakona :Grin:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam danas bila gore, guzva je strasna, bilo dosta punkcija i transfera.
Dosla sam u pola deset a bila gotova u tri

----------


## arizona311

*laky*, ne ništa nisu predložili, nikakve lijekove nitko nije spomenuo, ali pitat ću.
Svi samo ponavljaju da je vjerojatno začepljenje u kanalima. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Bebel

> *Bebel* nadam se da ću uskoro pisat i protokol nakon zakona


Draga, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da to bude dobitni protokol  :Kiss:

----------


## amariya

Možda će ovo nekoga zanimati: ne znam kad ekipa ide na godišnji ali mi je jučer dr. rekao da ponovno počinje raditi *10.01.*

----------


## Marinči

Dok sam išla na punkciju upoznala sam biologa dr. Kniewalda, i moram reći da je jako simpatičan, pristupačan...prije punkcije je popričao s nama i ohrabrio nas. I nakon punkcije je došao i rekao koliko smo imale js, mogle smo ga pitati sve što nas zanima...stvarno se vidi da čovjek ima ogromno iskustvo. U svakom slučaju ostavio je na mene jako pozitivan dojam!

----------


## laky

jel radi još privatno biolog s VV?

----------


## nataša

> jel radi još privatno biolog s VV?


da, ima svoju privatnu praksu u Samoboru

----------


## Kadauna

radi i u Samoboru ali i u drugim mjestima bivše Jugoslavije, tako i u Makedoniji kad ga pozovu.....................

----------


## gala1979

Definitivno se s novim biologom poboljšao odnos prema pacijentu na VV. Jedino mi se ne sviđa (a nekako mislim da je to vrlo važno ako ne i najvažnije) taj princip vraćanja embrija 2. dan (3. dan vraćaju samo one koji su kasno oplođeni i 2. dan se još nisu počeli dijeliti). Sve više Klinika napušta taj princip rada al VV se toga još drži zbog nedostatka kapaciteta i sredstava za ići na blastice. Tako imamo hrou transfera (da nekažem 2 tjedna agonije) a malo trudnoća. Ni in vivo nije embrij 2. dan u uterusu pa čak nije niti prešao na svoj genom tak da mi je to fakat nelogično. Al biolog uporno govori da i usprkos tome VV ima najbolje rezultate. Jel itko došao do blastica na VV u zadnjih pola godine?

----------


## RuzicaSB

Gala 1979 pitanje ti je 100% na mjestu, ni meni se ta praksa bas ne svidja i nadam se da ce je ubrzo napustiti.Pricalo se da ce se prosiriti na cijeli taj kat pa pretpostavljam da ce nesto od tog dobivenog novca uloziti i u moderniju opremu, prvenstveno za odabir najkvalitetnijih jajnih stanica a onda i medija i sveg ostalog sto je potrebno za sto kvalitetniji rad.To da su sad najuspjesniji cisto sumnjam jer koliko vidim pisete o puno punkcija i transfera a trudnica svega nekoliko u zadnje vrijeme.

----------


## gala1979

Mislim da je prvenstveno pitanje novca, jer, nisam sigurna, mislim da se nakon 3. dana embrij stavlja u drugi (skuplji) medij do razvoja blastociste.
Baš me zanima rezultat ove studije: http://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01107002
Baš će se uspoređivati ishodi oba ovaslučaja uz dugi protokol koji se koristi i na VV. Tu i piše da se embriji sele u drugi medij 3. dan.

----------


## Kadauna

ma nije Gala, na blastice uglavnom sad u HR ide samo Cito, ako i oni, ovisno o rezultatu. Veliki je rizik ići na blastice s tri j.s. od koji do stadija blastice možda dođe jedna, možda ni jedna.........


a in vivo ionako embriji tek 5. ili 6. dan dođe do maternice, zato je 2. ili 3. dan svejedno. 

A koji to biolog kaže da VV ima najbolje rezultate? u odnosu na što? u odnosu na koga? u odnosu na kad? ne kužim kakva je to izjava od biologa!? VV je nakon pola godine primjene zakona u 5. mjesecu na Plitvicama imao uspješnost od skoro 37% ali od transfera ne od započetih ciklusa. JA sam uistinu i tada sumnjala u takve rezultate .................... 

Njemačka koja ima restriktivan zakon ali manje restriktivan nego hrvatski ima uspješnost od 28% od po transferu (24% po započetom ciklusu) pa iskreno sumnjam u sve hrvatske rezultate iznad 30% od donošenja zakona - - pod pretpostavkom da se svi zakona i restrikcije oplodnje na samo 3 j.s. drže. 

Vjerujem da VV ide na transfer 2. dan zato da što više žena dođe do transfera, svaki sljedeći dan je veliki rizik da se embriji prestanu razvijati.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Vjerujem da VV ide na transfer 2. dan zato da što više žena dođe do transfera, svaki sljedeći dan je veliki rizik da se embriji prestanu razvijati.


Lako moguce.

----------


## gala1979

Točno da idu na transfer 2. dan da žene ne bih ostale bez transfera ali nisam sigurna da je embrijima 2. dan bolje u maternici nego u mediju (baš zbog toga što prirodno dođe tek 5. dan u uterus). -to još nije nitko dokazano niti opovrgnuo. 
Vinogradska ide na blastice a čini mi se i Sv. duh, pogledaj malo te podforume, a i raspitaj se.

----------


## Adikica

Bebel molim Vas ako nije problem da malo pročistite inbox jer poslala bih vam pp.

----------


## Bebel

> Bebel molim Vas ako nije problem da malo pročistite inbox jer poslala bih vam pp.


počistila  :Smile:

----------


## Tibi

> Vinogradska ide na blastice a čini mi se i Sv. duh, pogledaj malo te podforume, a i raspitaj se.


Za Vinogradsku nije točno da ide na blastice. Praksa je vraćanja 3. dan, a pretpostavljam da je tako i drugim klinikama upravo zbog ograničenja oplodnje 3 js.

----------


## Kadauna

> Za Vinogradsku nije točno da ide na blastice. Praksa je vraćanja 3. dan, a pretpostavljam da je tako i drugim klinikama upravo zbog ograničenja oplodnje 3 js.



takav je i moj dojam da Vinogradska ne ide na blastice, baš sam mali čitala ali nisam ziher, pa je tako sud cura koje jesu s Vinogradske ipak najvjerodostojniji.

Baš ću pitati i cure na S. DUhu...... da vidim kakvo je stanje...

----------


## reny123

U Vinogradskoj se zameci vraćaju 3. dan. Moji najuspješniji su tada imali 8 stanica i koliko sam vidjela obično budu od 4-8 stanični.

----------


## FionaM

Meni su u Vinogradskoj u 6. mjesecu vratili 2 blastice, a sa mnom je bila cura kojoj su isto vratili 2 blastice...možda se nešto promijenilo nakon ljeta.

----------


## kiara79

> takav je i moj dojam da Vinogradska ne ide na blastice, baš sam mali čitala ali nisam ziher, pa je tako sud cura koje jesu s Vinogradske ipak najvjerodostojniji.
> 
> Baš ću pitati i cure na S. DUhu...... da vidim kakvo je stanje...


kadauna,i SD vraća 3.-i dan..

----------


## gala1979

> Meni su u Vinogradskoj u 6. mjesecu vratili 2 blastice, a sa mnom je bila cura kojoj su isto vratili 2 blastice...možda se nešto promijenilo nakon ljeta.


Kad god imaju tri embrija idu na blastice, provjereno. Na VV ne.
Išli su na blastice i prije par tjedana kad nisu mogli zaleđivati js.

----------


## marincezg

> Dok sam išla na punkciju upoznala sam biologa dr. Kniewalda, i moram reći da je jako simpatičan, pristupačan...prije punkcije je popričao s nama i ohrabrio nas. I nakon punkcije je došao i rekao koliko smo imale js, mogle smo ga pitati sve što nas zanima...stvarno se vidi da čovjek ima ogromno iskustvo. U svakom slučaju ostavio je na mene jako pozitivan dojam!


ja sam ga upoznala kad sam isla na transfer, jako ljubazan i mozes ga pitat sta god hoces sa strpljenjem ce objasnit........
i rekao je tko hoce njegov broj mob. on ce ga rado dati pogotovo curama koje nisu iz ZG
sve pohvale biologu

----------


## AuroraBlu

> Kad god imaju tri embrija idu na blastice, provjereno. Na VV ne.
> Išli su na blastice i prije par tjedana kad nisu mogli zaleđivati js.


Definitivno ne. To što je Fiona navela je bila neka iznimka u 6.mj. Ja sam imala 3 zametka u 3.mjesecu, i sada (transfer prije 5 dana) - od ukupno 9 jajnih stanica. Biolog mi je rekao odmah nakon punkcije da će transfer bit za 3 dana - prije nego što je uopće pogledao kako izgledaju jajne stanice.

----------


## marincezg

> Definitivno se s novim biologom poboljšao odnos prema pacijentu na VV. Jedino mi se ne sviđa (a nekako mislim da je to vrlo važno ako ne i najvažnije) taj princip vraćanja embrija 2. dan (3. dan vraćaju samo one koji su kasno oplođeni i 2. dan se još nisu počeli dijeliti). Sve više Klinika napušta taj princip rada al VV se toga još drži zbog nedostatka kapaciteta i sredstava za ići na blastice. Tako imamo hrou transfera (da nekažem 2 tjedna agonije) a malo trudnoća. Ni in vivo nije embrij 2. dan u uterusu pa čak nije niti prešao na svoj genom tak da mi je to fakat nelogično. Al biolog uporno govori da i usprkos tome VV ima najbolje rezultate. Jel itko došao do blastica na VV u zadnjih pola godine?


cula sam da im fali jos jedan frizider, onda bi bilo vise mjesta i nebi se vracale 2 dan....
ali kako pricaju o tom prosirenju valjda ce onda biti nekakvog pomaka

----------


## gala1979

Ne treba generalizirati. Ponta je da na vin ipak idu na blastice (vj ak se embriji lijepo razvijaju i ima ih vise od 1) a na VV ne idu ni pod razno jer su jasno i glasno rekli da vracaju 2. dan jer nemaju kapaciteta. Ne kazem da je to lose il da netko od vas nije u pravu al smatram da se to treba reci zbog cura koje tek startaju na MPO. Covjek koji nije informiran nije slobodan. Ja recimo nisam to znala niti tako shvacala do prije par dana.

----------


## Kadauna

> Ne treba generalizirati. Ponta je da na vin ipak idu na blastice (vj ak se embriji lijepo razvijaju i ima ih vise od 1) a na VV ne idu ni pod razno jer su jasno i glasno rekli da vracaju 2. dan jer nemaju kapaciteta. Ne kazem da je to lose il da netko od vas nije u pravu al smatram da se to treba reci zbog cura koje tek startaju na MPO. Covjek koji nije informiran nije slobodan. Ja recimo nisam to znala niti tako shvacala do prije par dana.



ovo ne drži vodu u potpunosti jer je VV itekako u protekloj godini išao na blastice (sa mnom bilo pregršt Lučingerovih pacijentica s blasticama). 

Zašto to sad ne rade??

----------


## ruža82

cure molim vas da li mi koja može reči, u postupku sam za inseminaciju, na papiru gdje doktor označava veličinu folikula mi piše 11 dan 16/16, dal to znači da su dva folikula??? ili

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kadauna možda je bilo kod dr.Lučingera, al ja se baš ne sjećam da je tako bilo i kod dr. Alebića

----------


## gala1979

> Kadauna možda je bilo kod dr.Lučingera, al ja se baš ne sjećam da je tako bilo i kod dr. Alebića


x

----------


## Kadauna

pa ja sam i napisala *Lučingerovih* cura s blasticama, nisam spominjala Alebića uopće :Grin: 

svakako bi bilo najbolje da cure koje su sad u postupku pitaju svog liječnika i/ili biologa da li se ide na blastice i u kojim slučajevima ili ako se ne ide, zašto se ne ide na blastice..................

----------


## Šiškica

> cure molim vas da li mi koja može reči, u postupku sam za inseminaciju, na papiru gdje doktor označava veličinu folikula mi piše 11 dan 16/16, dal to znači da su dva folikula??? ili


 
koliko sam  skužila do sada te veličine  - kod tebe je jedan folikul veličine 16 x16 mm..

----------


## Snjeska

Ne Šiškice, to su dva folikula po 16mm.

----------


## king

Jel itko došao do blastica na VV u zadnjih pola godine?[/QUOTE]

Imala sam transfer 1.11. i 2 blastice.Djevojka koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji -3 blastice,i ona je ostala trudna.Transfer nam je bio 5 dan.

----------


## amariya

Moja prijateljica je isto imala transfer 5. dan (ostala trudna-blizanci) početkom ove godine ali je bila kod Lučingera.

----------


## pirica

dr. A sretan Vam rođendan :Smile:

----------


## elen

cure..imam jedno praktično pitanje...
mm je dr. tjedan naručen na punkciju kod dr. čolaka.  dal netko zna koliko je bolan taj zahvat, dal se dobi lokalna ili se ide "na živo" i dal je poslije moguće normalno kretanje? zanima me jer nismo iz zg. a ja ne vozim...

----------


## taya

> dr. A sretan Vam rođendan


i mi se pridružujemo čestitarima  :Sing:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Kadauna ono što sam htjela reći kao odgovor na tvoje pitanje "Zašto to sad ne rade?" 
Pa zato što je Lučinger otišao a Alebić to ionako nije baš često prakticirao lani.
A što se tiče vraćanja embrija drugi dan, ja isto mislim da je ta praksa prvenstveno zbog nedostatka novca (tj. što nemaju dovoljno kapaciteta, moraju trošiti dodatne medije itd.), a meni je osobno bolje da znam dali bi embrij preživio i razvio se u blastocistu nego da 14 dana živim u zabludi.

----------


## marincezg

> dr. A sretan Vam rođendan


ooo pa ti znas kad je dr. A rockas....
ja neki dan saznala da je stariji od mene godinu dana, a mislila cijelo vrijeme je mladji od mene.......

----------


## marincezg

> cure..imam jedno praktično pitanje...
> mm je dr. tjedan naručen na punkciju kod dr. čolaka.  dal netko zna koliko je bolan taj zahvat, dal se dobi lokalna ili se ide "na živo" i dal je poslije moguće normalno kretanje? zanima me jer nismo iz zg. a ja ne vozim...


mm je isao prije par god. na punkciju i rekao mi je da ga je boljelo ali nije strasno, prezivjet ce neka se nis ne brine
ne dobije se lokalna i naravno da je moguce kretanje ali bit ce polako......

----------


## pirica

> ooo pa ti znas kad je dr. A rockas....
> ja neki dan saznala da je stariji od mene godinu dana, a mislila cijelo vrijeme je mladji od mene.......


a normalno da znam  :Grin:

----------


## andream

Pa red je da i mi čestitamo.
Dr A, sretan rođendan od nas (za sada još) troje  :Smile:

----------


## nataša

i od mene sretan rođoš :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

cure zanima me imala sam inseminaciju, endo. mi je bio 11.7 dal je to ok?? dal vam koje ste kod dr.A govori on šta il ne?? mislim u vezi razvoja folikula...

----------


## nana1976

> Kadauna ono što sam htjela reći kao odgovor na tvoje pitanje "Zašto to sad ne rade?" 
> Pa zato što je Lučinger otišao a Alebić to ionako nije baš često prakticirao lani.
> A što se tiče vraćanja embrija drugi dan, ja isto mislim da je ta praksa prvenstveno zbog nedostatka novca (tj. što nemaju dovoljno kapaciteta, moraju trošiti dodatne medije itd.), a meni je osobno bolje da znam dali bi embrij preživio i razvio se u blastocistu nego da 14 dana živim u zabludi.


I sama sam takog mišljenja. Više bi da znam da li bi embrij preživio do 5 dana nego uzaludno čekanje bete. I onda razočaranje. :Sad:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hej cure, imala sam inseminaciju 17.11.(bio mi je 18.dan ciklusa)Danas ujutro sam radila test i negativan...Sad sam zvala dr.A i kaže da ponovi test u subotu...

----------


## linalena

> I sama sam takog mišljenja.* Više bi da znam da li bi embrij preživio do 5 dana nego uzaludno čekanje bete. I onda razočaranje*.


Ja sam na SD i upravo do pon čekam transfer 5dan,  valjda blastice, prvi mi je ovo put i strah me da se neće prestati razvijati prije. Ali ako je ovo istina onda i bolje, zar ne????

----------


## Mali Mimi

I ja sam sad bila u privatnom postupku u Viliju i 1. put su s mojim embrijem odlučili ići na 5. dan, zato što ih je uvijek malo pa valjda nisu htjeli riskirati, nažalost prestao se razvijati ranije, ali bolje i to nego da su mi vratili 2. ili 3. dan kao odličan embrij i onda bih ja 14 treperila hoće li ili neće biti nešto, ovako znam.
i drugi put ću im sugerirati nek čekaju blasticu
Linalena tebi želim da dočekaš transfer super blastice

----------


## hallo

haj cure ja sam kod Alebića.....transver je uvjek bio 2 dan......i Lučinger nije više na VV......sretno svima

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Hej cure, imala sam inseminaciju 17.11.(bio mi je 18.dan ciklusa)Danas ujutro sam radila test i negativan...Sad sam zvala dr.A i kaže da ponovi test u subotu...


Tako je i meni rekao ali ja nisam radila test nego vadila betu  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

I ja budem isto išla ipak u pondjeljak vaditi betu  :Wink:

----------


## hallo

:Klap:  :Klap: draga arizona MM također ima azoospermiju...dakle nema spermića u ejakulatu.....i zato ide na punk...tako će i tvoj al nemoj se žalostit jer je dovoljan jedan indijanac..Mi smo treći put u postupku sva tri puta su pronađeni...oplođeni ...vraćeni.....čekam betu i nadam se da neće bit četvrtog puta....sretnooooo

----------


## hallo

ako je njenom suprugu dijagnoza azoospermija onda mora na punk...azoospermija-tj.nije pronađen niti jedan spermić u ejakulatu..

----------


## mimimuc

prijavljujem jednu frišku trudnicu sa VV-a (nije na forumu ) beta je prekrasnih 916 , transfer 2-dnevnih embrija, puuuusa našoj trudnici od njene ekipice :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> prijavljujem jednu frišku trudnicu sa VV-a (nije na forumu ) beta je prekrasnih 916 , transfer 2-dnevnih embrija, puuuusa našoj trudnici od njene ekipice


 :Klap: čestitam :Wink:

----------


## nana1976

> prijavljujem jednu frišku trudnicu sa VV-a (nije na forumu ) beta je prekrasnih 916 , transfer 2-dnevnih embrija, puuuusa našoj trudnici od njene ekipice


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: Čestitam i ja, neka nas sve više.

----------


## hallo

> cure..imam jedno praktično pitanje...
> mm je dr. tjedan naručen na punkciju kod dr. čolaka.  dal netko zna koliko je bolan taj zahvat, dal se dobi lokalna ili se ide "na živo" i dal je poslije moguće normalno kretanje? zanima me jer nismo iz zg. a ja ne vozim...


hahahaha sory al nasmijala si me....neće mu ništa bit...malo će tamo priležat i to je to... trenutna bol...vjeruj mi draga moja da se njihova punk...ne može mjerit s našom..... :Shock:  -ovako će izgledat poslje punk....sretnoooooo

----------


## tulipan83

Friškoj trudnici držim fige i šaljem puno pusssa  :Smile: ))

----------


## hallo

> I ja budem isto išla ipak u pondjeljak vaditi betu


sretno........

----------


## elen

> hahahaha sory al nasmijala si me....neće mu ništa bit...malo će tamo priležat i to je to... trenutna bol...vjeruj mi draga moja da se njihova punk...ne može mjerit s našom..... -ovako će izgledat poslje punk....sretnoooooo


 :Smile:  :Smile:  bez brige,  mm je spreman na sve...mene je samo zanimalo iz organizacijskih razloga ...tj. kak budemo išli doma..i dal mogu planirati shoping  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

:Smile:  :Smile: 


> bez brige,  mm je spreman na sve...mene je samo zanimalo iz organizacijskih razloga ...tj. kak budemo išli doma..i dal mogu planirati shoping


dobra si ...shoping svakako ...to ne propuštam...

----------


## tulipan83

shopping poslije svake punkcije, mislim na našu, izdržim, malo boli al neću da me mm previše žali pa lutamo po centrima.

----------


## marincezg

> I ja budem isto išla ipak u pondjeljak vaditi betu


sretno, a ja idem u srijedu jedva cekam, nemrem ovo vise izdrzat....

----------


## elen

> shopping poslije svake punkcije, mislim na našu, izdržim, malo boli al neću da me mm previše žali pa lutamo po centrima.


treba se nagraditi.. :Yes:

----------


## nana1976

> treba se nagraditi..


Svaka čast na dosjetki :Klap:

----------


## Aurora14

Hej curke! samo da se javim,nova sam tu,pred potpomognutom sam (na VV,u 2 mj krećemo). Sada ću vas pratiti jer sam prepuna pitanja,strahova i svega onog vezanog za postupak. Pozz

----------


## kiša

> Hej curke! samo da se javim,nova sam tu,pred potpomognutom sam (na VV,u 2 mj krećemo). Sada ću vas pratiti jer sam prepuna pitanja,strahova i svega onog vezanog za postupak. Pozz


hejlouuu, dobro došla i još prije otišla, samo ti pitaj što te zanima

----------


## katka22

Vjerujem da sam i ja djelomično razlog što dr. A. propisuje Yasmin prije bilo kakvih postupaka...nemojte se pitati čemu to, popijte ga i barem ćete biti sigurne da Vam se neće desiti npr. vanmaterična trudnoća i da je nitko neće primijetiti i napravit Vam transfer preko vanmaterične...Hvala Bogu da je Yasmin prije postupka postao pravilo, a ne izuzetak...!!!

----------


## kiša

> Vjerujem da sam i ja djelomično razlog što dr. A. propisuje Yasmin prije bilo kakvih postupaka...nemojte se pitati čemu to, popijte ga i barem ćete biti sigurne da Vam se neće desiti npr. vanmaterična trudnoća i da je nitko neće primijetiti i napravit Vam transfer preko vanmaterične...Hvala Bogu da je Yasmin prije postupka postao pravilo, a ne izuzetak...!!!


katka nedavno sam pročitala tvoju tužnu priču, žao mi je što je tako završilo, jesi se išta oporavila, i što sad namjeravaš, inače i ja sam pacijent dr. A, već sam dva puta bila u postupku

e da i opet mislim u 2 mj. i kad smo se čuli nije mi spominjao da trebam piti yasmin

----------


## katka22

Ovaj moj post je trbao biti s citatom, naravno odnosio se na nedoumice negdje na sredini teme u vezi pijenja kontracepcijskih pilula prije postupka...
Aktivno razmišljamo o novom postupku, ali s obzirom na kompletnu situaciju na VV o kojoj imam uvid samo i isključivo zahvaljujući ovom forumu, definitivno se još ne mogu odlučiti za ponovni postupak. Moram ići ispočetka pošto nažalost više nemam smrznutih embrija...
Oporavila...jesam fizički, naravno...prošlo je, evo skoro godinu dana...psihički ožiljci su preduboki i ne vjerujem da ću se oporaviti od njih...Najviše se bojim toga što je moje povjerenje u dr. nažalost previše poljuljano, još plus sve ovo što se dešava...a kad se tek sjetim da trebam nekakva savjetovanja s psiholozima i sl. tek mi je onda muka.
Ali, ipak želja za još jednom bebom je stvarno velika, i nadam se da ću ubrzo skupit snage, hrabrosti, živaca ( i sredstava, naravno ) da se ponovno okušamo...
Svima vama želim puno sreće u vašim postupcima... :Smile:

----------


## Bebel

> ...Ali, ipak želja za još jednom bebom je stvarno velika, i nadam se da ću ubrzo skupit snage, hrabrosti, živaca ( i sredstava, naravno ) da se ponovno okušamo...
> Svima vama želim puno sreće u vašim postupcima...


*katka22* pratila sam tvoju priču i ponovno mogu samo reći da mi je žao  :Sad: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je idući sretan-dobitni  :Heart:

----------


## sretna35

*katka22* jako se dobro sjećam tvoje priče i želim ti svu sreću ovog Svijeta da ispravi nepravdu i nesretan niz koji te pogodio

----------


## pirica

ja sam sutra gore oko 10, ako se tko hoće družit jako kratka plava kosa i plavi fascikl

----------


## bubble_71

Molim vas ako mi ko može poslati na pp broj moba od dr.Alebića,,,,,hvala

----------


## ValaMala

Kako dr. Alebić radi za praznike? Mi se spremamo na AIH, a 3. dc bi mi trebao biti sada u srijedu ili četvrtak. Ako su na praznicima, znači li to da mi propada ovaj ciklus? Možda bi neki rekli nije big deal, no ja imam užasnih problema s ciklusima, menga ne dolazi normalno, stalno je izazivamo utričima itd. tako da kad dođe to je slavlje... Hvala na infu!

----------


## ruža82

> Kako dr. Alebić radi za praznike? Mi se spremamo na AIH, a 3. dc bi mi trebao biti sada u srijedu ili četvrtak. Ako su na praznicima, znači li to da mi propada ovaj ciklus? Možda bi neki rekli nije big deal, no ja imam užasnih problema s ciklusima, menga ne dolazi normalno, stalno je izazivamo utričima itd. tako da kad dođe to je slavlje... Hvala na infu!


 Ej, ja sam bila 1.12. na inseminaciji i tad mi je sestra rekla da rade do 23 sigurno a možda i 24. kužim kako ti je, i ja sam u takvom problemu.

----------


## Marinči

> Kako dr. Alebić radi za praznike? Mi se spremamo na AIH, a 3. dc bi mi trebao biti sada u srijedu ili četvrtak. Ako su na praznicima, znači li to da mi propada ovaj ciklus? Možda bi neki rekli nije big deal, no ja imam užasnih problema s ciklusima, menga ne dolazi normalno, stalno je izazivamo utričima itd. tako da kad dođe to je slavlje... Hvala na infu!


Ne znam za ovu, ali prošle godine nisu radili od Božića do 10. 1. pa vjerujem da će i ove godine otprilike tako.

----------


## ValaMala

Ma užas, toliko sam jadna sad, curke. Ukratko, u lipnju smo saznali da mm ima oligoastenoteratozo... i krenuli na VV kod dr. Lučingera. Pošto je situacija sa spermiogramom granična, dr. je rekao da bi AIH baš mogao uspjeti i predložio da idemo na 3-5 inseminacija, a tek onda na IVF, ako bude potrebe. Dao nam je popis pretraga (klasika, krv itd i hsg za mene). 

Tu počinje priča. Naime, kao što znate hsg se radi između određenih dana ciklusa, što znači moliti se za mengu kao suha zemlja za kišu. Moja menga dolazi kako joj se svidi, ako ikako. Prvo sam malo čekala, a onda otišla kod ginekologa i krenuli smo izazivati krvarenje. Ono je konačno došlo i u kolovozu je dogovoren hsg. 

Da skratim priču, bila sam u 2 klinike na hsg pokušaju, stravično iskustvo, uglavnom krvi ko u priči, bol kao nikad do tad u životu, a pretragu 2 iskusna doktora nisu uspjela napraviti. Zašto? Zato što ni jedan nije uspio proći kroz cerviks do maternice. Ultrazvuk, pokušavanje kateterima, instrumentima, škripanje zubima, nesvijest, da bi na kraju rekli da ću morati na laparoskopiju i histeroskopiju da se vidi što je.

A onda što? ČEKANJE MENGE jer se laparo radi kad je endometrij tanak, dakle nakon menge. menga nije dolazila nikako i otišla sam na ultrazvuk da bi doktor ustanovio da je endometrij tanak i išli smo odmah na operaciju. Rezultat operacije - krasni prohodni jajovodi, divna maternica, cerviks malo zavinut prema gore s "stepenicom" koju su malo pobrusili da se može lakše proću ubuduće. Jajnicu su bili blago policistični i napravljen je driling. 

Doktor mi je rekao nakon operacije da bih sada trebala imati savršeno normalne cikluse i da nam savjetuje da pokušamo par mjeseci prirodno. 

Onda sam otišla dr. Lučiju koji me obavijestio da za koji dan odlazi s VV. To me užasno pogodilo, jer sam imala veliko povjerenje u njega i, na koncu konca, svi se nekako vežemo za ljude, osobito nekoga tko je toliko važan za našu budućnost i sreću... Ali ok, prešla sam kod dr. A i dogovor je bio ČEKATI MENGU da bih se javila 3dc.

Bila sam jako uzbuđena jer su mi rekli da bi menga sada konačno mogla dolaziti redovito i također da nakon "propuhivanja" jajovoda parovi često u prvim mjesecima uspiju začeti prirodno... MENGA NIJE DOŠLA 3 MJESECA!!! Budimo realni, nije došla ni tada, ja sam skroz popi_dila od čekanja, otišla na VV i dr. A, mi je dao utriće 10 dana, nakon čega test na trudnoću i ako nije pozitivan, prestajem s utrićima i menga bi trebala doći za par dana. 

Tako je i bilo i došla sam kod njega 3dc. Doista sam se nadala da ćemo konačno na prvu inseminaciju, no doktor se odlučio na vađenje svih hormona ponovo - imala sam već nalaze hormona od 5.dc (svi savršeni, jedino inzulin dosta nizak), ali je on rekao da želi vidjeti kakvi su sada nakon operacije. Zamolila sam ga da mi na neki način iskontrolira taj ciklus, kako ne bih opet čekala 3 mjeseca, a on je rekao da neće, nego da jednostavno pričekam mjesec dana i opet napravim isto s utrogestanima. 

I tako smo taj mjesec opet naslijepo gađali ovulaciju (koja se vjerojatno uopće ne događa, nemam pojma što se zbiva) i ČEKALI MENGU. Kad nakon mjesec dana nije ona nije došla, opet utrići i sada u petak sam radila test, negativan. Krenuli su lagano bolovi dolje, tako da izgleda da se sprema menga, a onda pročitam da neće raditi upravo u razdoblju kada bi meni bila inseminacija....  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ne znam kako da vam opišem jad koji osjećam... doista nije kao da mogu računati na to da će sljedeća menga doći, ili kada će doći. Već šest mjeseci čekamo kako bi čekali da bi čekali... Oprostite na kukanju, ali bilo bi mi lakše da je iza mene bar jedan pokušaj, pa da mogu reći, eto nije uspjelo, a sada idemo dalje... no ovako imam osjećaj da nikada neću ni doći do postupka. Vrijeme nije nešto što je milostivo prema ženskom biološkom satu, osjećam kako mi klizi kroz ruke... 

Još jednom oprostite na kukanju, toliko me to pogodilo, ne znam više ništa... Pomislila sam možda otići dr. Lučiju da sad ne propadne i ovaj ciklus, no kako skupiti sve dokumente na vrijeme, nije kao da će mi ih "posuditi" s Vuka Vrhovca, zar ne?

----------


## nataša

joj joj, nije ti lako...

znam točno šta proživljavaš jer ja sam tako zbog ciste propustila 9 mjeseci mogućih pokušaja!! svaki mjesec, 21. dan kad sam trebala krenit s postupkom ja sam imalal cistu! i ništa!

ne znam šta bih ti rekla, osim da držim fige i nadam se da ćeš krenit u postupak što prije!

----------


## jo1974

sve dokumente možeš dobiti sa vv samo pitaj sretno

----------


## elen

Mi smo u pet. bili gore. Rečeno nam je da još nisu sigurni ali najvjerojatnije  23.12. rade normalno, 24.12. skraćeno,. i onda kolektivni godišnji do 10.01.2011.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala puno. Zvala sam dr. L., on isto ne radi u to vrijeme, nema druge nego ići dalje. Danas sam tulila, sutra opet glava gore i idemo. A puko mi je film, dosta mi je stalno biti strpljiva i hrabra...  :Smile:

----------


## elen

ValaMala  :Love: 
Drž se  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Mi smo u pet. bili gore. Rečeno nam je da još nisu sigurni ali najvjerojatnije  23.12. rade normalno, 24.12. skraćeno,. i onda kolektivni godišnji do 10.01.2011.


10.01. se vracaju sestre
dr. A se vraca 18.01.

----------


## Šiškica

ValaMala  :Love: skroz te kužim kak se osjećaš.. takvo je i meni bilo čekanje do prvog postupka.. tj. svima nama koji smo u MPO priči.. sve bi mogle romane napisati o pretragama i postupcima..
Draga ne gubi nadu i budi strpljiva.. bude sve sjelo na svoje mjesto..

(kad si  prevrtim film i sjetim se tog razdoblja početaka na VV, prije 2,5 god.- smješna mi je nervoza i histeriziranje koje sam sama sebi priredila..

jednu stvar sam naučila... strpljivo čekati..)

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vela Mala mislim da ti je tako skoro pa svugdje,vučeš se s pretragama oko godinu dana do prvog postupka, dobro negdje se i prije dođe na red pogotovo ako je dijagnoza jednoznačna npr. neprohodni jajodvodi ili jako loš spermogram ili visoka dob, ovako se samo vrtiš u krug i dok odradiš te tri INseminacije ode ti još najmanje pol godine budući da nemaš mengu redovito.
Moj savjet ti je ako možeš odi privatno kod nekog - onda bi mogla i preskočiti hrpu inseminacija od kojih statistički nema puno uspjeha, ako ne možeš nema ti druge nego čekati, tako ti je to nažalost

----------


## mala teta

ValaMala ne sekiraj se škodi ti na zdravlje, a ništa nečeš postići s tim.
E da ti ja pričam svoju priču- koja traje kroz 5 godina i iiiiiiii još nismo došli ni do jednog oblika umjetne oplodnje...  :Smile:  Smješno do bola...
Uglavnom 3 od 5 doktora su se slagali sa umjetnom oplodnjom u njih isto tako spada dr. L, pa onda dr. A iiiiiiiiiii 5 od 5 dr. je reklo da mi ništa nije kao ni mužu te da radimo na prirodnoj trudnoći.
Znači u prosijeku ti je to jedan dr. po godini i ode meni 5 godina.
Prošli smo sve tretmane i jedini odgovor koji od svih njih dobijemo je dajte pričekajte još godinu sigurno bude...
Ja ljudi neznam ko je tu više lud ja ili oni???????????
Tak da se ne sekiraj, ne sekiraju ti se ni oni baš previše....

----------


## mala teta

E da P.S. ti ćeš barem u postpak poslije Nove Godine ako ništa drugo i to je još dobro...
Zamisli da su te poslali na čekanje još godinu dana a biološki sat ide kuc kuc....

Tak da sam polako ti si već na korak do sreće...

----------


## Marinči

Evo jedna lijepa vijest s VV: moja prijateljica, s kojom sam i bila zajedno na transferu, danas 14dnt beta - 1203!!! Čestitam joj i želim sve najbolje...

----------


## Bebel

> Još jednom oprostite na kukanju, toliko me to pogodilo, ne znam više ništa... Pomislila sam možda otići dr. Lučiju da sad ne propadne i ovaj ciklus, no kako skupiti sve dokumente na vrijeme, nije kao da će mi ih "posuditi" s Vuka Vrhovca, zar ne?


Na žalost, svi te ovdje u potpunosti razumiju  :Love: , ali nekako taj MPO put ojača sve nas.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  da čim prije uđeš u postupk i da ti bude dobitni.
Sestre navodno daju dokumentaciju na kopiranje pa svakako odi do njih i obavi copy dokumenata.
U zadnje vrijeme se dobar dio pacijenata sa VV-a (L. pacijenti) prebacio u druge klinike pa i ti možeš imati alternativnu kliniku i naravno, odi i L. bar na razgovor.
Ipak je on sad privatnik pa to košta, a klinike ti omogućavaju besplatne postupke. 
Naravno, postoje liste čekanja, ali one se prvenstveno odnose na stimulacije.
Sretno

----------


## Bebel

> Evo jedna lijepa vijest s VV: moja prijateljica, s kojom sam i bila zajedno na transferu, danas 14dnt beta - 1203!!! Čestitam joj i želim sve najbolje...


Čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će nakon višemjesečnog zatišja biti i forumskih trudnica  :Saint:

----------


## zedra

mala teta, a koji doktori su ti to 5 godina govorili da pokušavaš prirodno? u bolnicama ili? i kakve si pretrage napravila? jer ovo stvarno zvuci necuveno...

----------


## ValaMala

Stvarno ste drage i puno vam hvala. Pogodilo me ovo sve jako danas i jednostavno sam pukla. U srijedu je 3. dc, pa ću ići kod dr. A. porazgovarati o sljedećim koracima i vidjeti kakvi su ovi novi nalazi hormona. Nadam se da ako me misli stavljati na yasmin, da će to onda biti u ovom ciklusu, jer ću poludjeti ako mu dođem u siječnju u nadi za prvim aih-om, a on odredi čekanje od još jednog ciklusa.. :-S 
Dosta razmišljam da odem ipak odraditi inseminacije privatno kod dr. Lučingera, baš kao što je netko tu rekao, da to što prije završim - bilo s kakvim "kucajućim" rezultatom, bilo da onda znam da nam je vrijeme za IVF. 

E da, curke, možda je ovo glupo pitanje, ali me opterećuje, pa da ga bacim s leđa. Pošto imam ovakve nenormalne cikluse (od 39 dana, pa do 3 mjeseca i više  :Sad: ), kako mogu znati ovuliram li uopće. U jednom ciklusu smo koristili one trakice za ovulaciju i meni su bile pozitivne kakvih 10-ak dana za redom. Onda sam odustala i nisam kupila i treći paketić, mislim, kako gađati ovulaciju, kad ispada da bi ona mogla biti svaki čas, a nikada doista nije?

E da, velike čestitke svim novim trudnicama. Tako me podigne kad god čujem da je koja curka ovdje uspjela!

----------


## kiara79

> mala teta, a koji doktori su ti to 5 godina govorili da pokušavaš prirodno? u bolnicama ili? i kakve si pretrage napravila? jer ovo stvarno zvuci necuveno...


to i mene zanima,sva sam se naježila dok sam čitala...5 godina,prestrašno...

----------


## pirica

> mala teta, a koji doktori su ti to 5 godina govorili da pokušavaš prirodno? u bolnicama ili? i kakve si pretrage napravila? jer ovo stvarno zvuci necuveno...


i mene zanima, jer eto i mi smo bez dijagnoze sve 5 kod mene i MM, ali nitko nam nije rekao da čekamo

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vela Mala nadam se da ćeš se s privatnikom moći dogovoriti o onome što ti želiš jer ipak kad plaćaš uslugu možeš malo više urgirati npr. te AIH da preskočite i probate s IVF-om ili odradi jednu na VV, pa onda ako ne uspije odi privatno - to je nekih 2000 kn ako se ne varam a šteta ti je plaćati kad dobiješ istu stvar u bolnici.

----------


## amyx

*ValaMala * ako imaš policistićne jajnike trakice za ovulaciju ti i nisu baš od neke koristi jer ti je LH vjerojatno povišen pa je trakica uvijek pozitivna. moji ciklusi su isto koma ili bolje rečeno nikakvi. Bez tableta M skoro da ni nemam, a s tabletam točno na dan.  U našoj priči je situacija STRPLJEN - SPAŠEN kako kažu ljudi. A dr Alebić voli ponavljati nalaze ...ja sam kod njega obavila 3 AIH i 2 IVF te na kraju pobjegla glavom bez obzira u Sloveniju. Ne zbog dr nego zbog zakona da ne bi nešto krivo pomislila o dr  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

> *ValaMala * ako imaš policistićne jajnike trakice za ovulaciju ti i nisu baš od neke koristi jer ti je LH vjerojatno povišen pa je trakica uvijek pozitivna. moji ciklusi su isto koma ili bolje rečeno nikakvi. Bez tableta M skoro da ni nemam, a s tabletam točno na dan.  U našoj priči je situacija STRPLJEN - SPAŠEN kako kažu ljudi. A dr Alebić voli ponavljati nalaze ...ja sam kod njega obavila 3 AIH i 2 IVF te na kraju pobjegla glavom bez obzira u Sloveniju. Ne zbog dr nego zbog zakona da ne bi nešto krivo pomislila o dr


AMYX, hvala na odgovoru. Ovi AIH-ovi koje si radila na VV, jesu li išli jedan za drugim ili si morala raditi neke pauze? I na koji način ti je stimuliran ciklus, mislim očito da kao ni ja ne možeš računati na prirodni... 

Ne mislim ništa loše o dr. A., samo ne mogu prežaliti ponavljanje tih glupih hormona, kada smo mogli iskoristiti taj ciklus... Ovako ništa od ove godine

----------


## mala teta

E pa djevojke moje napravila sam sve pretrage idemo redom HSG,mikrobiološke,krvne (hormonske i druge), probali smo klomifen (reakcija odlična bez uspjeha), štitnjača uredu, sumnjalo je njih 2 u PCOS i to se uspostavilo da nije, šopala me jedna dr. sa kontracepcijskim skoro godinu dana kao da se smire hormoni i bude redovita ovulacija ( to je bilo u početku- danas sam pametnija i znam da to uopće nije trebalo jer ja imam normalne ovulacije- potvrđeno ultrazvučnim praćenjem) 
pratilo se ultrazvučno i rast folikula i sve fino uredu.

MM nakon 3 godine mojeg  mučenja poslali na spermiogram i on bio uredu, pa ga poslali opet da provjere i opet bio uredu, pa smo čekali da se desi prirodna trudnoća jer nama ništa nije (veli dr.) onda opet slali MM na spermiogram- e sad u granicama je ali ponoviti vele oni... o.k. ide MM ponovo na spermiogram.. kad oni pišu katastrofa nema progresivnih spermija u uzorku nađen jedan... mi u šoku... vele vaditi bakteriološke u uzorku ponovo... sigurno su bakterije... nisu bakterije... al vidi vraga spermiogram ponovljeni je dobar...

I tako ni ja sama neznam koliko se MM družio sam sa sobom u onoj komorici, ali uzevši u obzir koliko je to puta bilo otišla nam je jedna cijela godina  samo na to.

Tak da se razvlači već 5 godina, jer na svaku pretragu je trebalo čekati i normalno nisu me poslali odmah napraviti sve pretrage nego naruči se pa čekaj pa se ponovo naruči itd.. a da ne spomenem da i dr idu najmanje 2 puta godišnje na godišnji pa blagdani pa bolovanja...

Možda za 5 godina dođem i ja na red za neki oblik potpomognute oplodnje- no do tad mi i biološki sat lako otkuca...

----------


## mala teta

Zaboravila sam napisati najbitnije bila je sad u 11 mjesecu biokemijska i radi toga me sad stavljaju godinu dana na čekanje jer se bude sada sigurno dogodilo čudo... 

Više ne vjerujem u čuda ... ona se dešavaju drugima ali meni ne...

----------


## kiara79

nije mi jasno zašto su ti muža koji ima normalan spermiogram,slali toliko da ga provjerava...MM je radio jedan spermiogram koji je bio ureda i to je to..
koje su to igre...??niš ne kužim...

----------


## andream

mala teta, čitam i ne mogu vjerojvati. Koje si ti godište? Ponekad mislim da je biti idiopata (kada nema dijagnoza) najteži oblik neplodnosti - čini mi se sve više da smo to i i mi jer sve je OK, a nikad prirodne trudnoće.
Jel ti baš MPO doktor ili neki drugi doktor rekao da to mora biti godinu dana? Ako je ovo prvo, ja bih na tvojem mjestu pod hitno mijenjala kliniku!

----------


## visibaba

> E da, curke, možda je ovo glupo pitanje, ali me opterećuje, pa da ga bacim s leđa. Pošto imam ovakve nenormalne cikluse (od 39 dana, pa do 3 mjeseca i više ), kako mogu znati ovuliram li uopće. U jednom ciklusu smo koristili one trakice za ovulaciju i meni su bile pozitivne kakvih 10-ak dana za redom. Onda sam odustala i nisam kupila i treći paketić, mislim, kako gađati ovulaciju, kad ispada da bi ona mogla biti svaki čas, a nikada doista nije?


ValaMala, s tako dugackim ciklusima tesko da ces uhvatiti ovulaciju s trakicama; a s obzirom da ti je toliko dugo bila pozitivna, vjerojatno ti je LH nesto povisen i trakice kod tebe nemaju smisla, kao sto ti je vec i amyx rekla.
Eventualno bi mjerenjem bazalne temperature mogla popratiti da li uopce ovuliras i kada, al to samo ako bi imala jako puno vremena za cekanje...
Uvijek dobijes menstruaciju nakon 10 dana terapije utrogestanom? Ne znam, palo mi je na pamet, ako te ne prime ovaj ciklus na inseminaciju - nemoj do besvijesti cekati sljedecu menstruaciju mozda i naredna tri mjeseca, nego se jednostavno dogovori s doktorom za terapiju utrogestanom 16-26dc (recimo), dobit ces redovno menstruaciju i onda kreni na AIH u sljedecm ciklusu. Tako bih se barem ja pokusala dogovoriti s doktorom; a to i nije tako puno cekanja, jedan normalan ciklus.
Kontracepcija isto nije losa ideja, bar znas da neces beskonacno dugo cekati.
Reguliraj cikluse s tabletama ako drugacije ne ide; stvarno nema smisla da po tri mjeseca nacekavas M da bi dosla do AIH.
Sretno :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, Visibaba, tako sam i ja mislila, nema smisla čekati beskonačno. Da, nevjerojatno, 10 dana utrića = menga. A ništa, ovaj ciklus ćemo pričekati (i baba-raditi prirodno), a onda u siječnju nadam se konačno prvom postupku. 

Hej, što je netko napisao da dr. Alebić radi tek od 18.1.? Pitat ću ga, sutra sam gore, pa ću valjda biti pametnija. Sutra btw, dobivam nalaze hormona, nadam se da su ok. Puse svima

----------


## TrudyC

> Ponekad mislim da je biti idiopata (kada nema dijagnoza) najteži oblik neplodnosti


Ovo je apsolutno istina! I mi smo izgubili godinu dana na jednoj klinici jer kao sve je u redu, pa godinu dana na VV na 4 bezvezne inseminacije dok nismo došli na red za 1. IVF, a tada samo oboje već imali 34 godine. Sve nešto čekaj pa bit će, pa dogodit će se čudo, pa pijete ove trave, one vitamine bla bla bla. Mislim da je Radončić nekom lijepo rekao - nema nerazjašnjene neplodnosti, samo nije otkriven razlog.

----------


## Tibi

> Zaboravila sam napisati najbitnije bila je sad u 11 mjesecu biokemijska i radi toga me sad stavljaju godinu dana na čekanje jer se bude sada sigurno dogodilo čudo... 
> 
> Više ne vjerujem u čuda ... ona se dešavaju drugima ali meni ne...


*mala teta* sličnu priču kao i ti sam ja prošla i ništa se tome ne čudim, jedino tad nije bilo foruma i nisam imala od koga saznati da može biti itekako drugačije... Mogu ti samo reći mijenjaj kliniku! Nemaš vremena za čekanje. I sretno  :Heart:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I MM ima normalan spermiogram pa ga je morao tri puta ponavljati, tako da samo tek nakon godinu i pol dosli na red za privi AIH.
Neznam u cemu je problem i zasto to tako dugo traje ja sam mislila da se to samo meni dogada, vec sam skoro bila odustala.
Mi isto bas nemamo neku dijagnozu, i stekla sam dojam da doktori stvarno misle da ce se trudnoca desiti prirodnim putem ali
ako nakon sedam godina braka nije doslo do nje neznam cemu cekati i trositi vrijeme na AIH ( ja sam radila dva, za drugi cekam 
da napravim test za dva dana ali vec znam da nema nista od toga jer su bolovi vec pomalo poceli ). Stvarno sam mislila da ce
me odmah poslati na IVF. Ako mi jos jednom spomene da idemo na AIH mislim da cu promjeniti kliniku.

----------


## mala teta

Da prvo odgovorim Andream 80-to godište sam i da dr.A mi je rekao da čekam.

Najgore je drage moje djevojke što sam  promijenila i osobnog dr.ginek. i otišla u bolnicu po savjet od još 2 druga dr. i sad drugogog dr. na V.V. i svi su gledali nalaze čak neki i ponavljali pretrage, da bi na kraju svaki od njih rekao -pričekajte još malo bude to došlo samo ... valjda ste pod stresom i neznam slične stvari...

Još je gore da svaki put dok mislim e sad će me poslati na IVF e pa sad još trebate napraviti ovo, pa sad vam fali dokumentacija jer mi prvi put nisu točno rekli koja sve treba...

I na kraju prva biokemijska u 5 godina, odgovor dr.  "pa vi možete prirodno pričekajte još"...
No ali pazite to je meni prva biokemijska za koju ja znam možda je bilo više tokom ovih 5 godina... ali teško je to znati ako se baš ne napravi test...

A hvala Bogu nakupovala sam se testića da i ne prićam... već i MM poludi kad kažem da sam ponovo kupila ako mi par dana kasni... jer jednostavno nemogu izdržati moram znati dal je uspijelo ili nije.

----------


## ValaMala

Bok cure, bila danas na VV i dr. Alebić me jako pozitivno iznenadio. Rekao je da nema svrhe čekati mengu, nego da ćemo je izazvati utrićima (tako da sam kod njega 3. dc odmah kad se vrati s GO, 18.1.), ali me također stavio na klomifene, tako da ćemo mm i ja konačno ovaj mjesec imati realnu šansu pokušati prirodno. Badave mi pokušavamo, kad ja ne ovuliram, već smo smiješni sami sebi... 

Jedna stvar koje sam se stvarno bojala je nalaz AMH, to jest kakve su mi zalihe jajnih stanica. Doktor nije mogao vjerovati, rekao je da su moje vrijednosti najviše koje je ikada vidio (tipa, mogu populirati manju zemlju, haha - još kad bi se samo primilo...). To me jako razveselilo, jedna briga manje, no nadam se da to ne znači ujedno i veću mogućnost hiper-stimulacije... 

MALA TETA, TOMISLAVA i druge cure koje nemate pravu dijagnozu, želim vam da se što prije dogodi toliko željena bebica. Svima nam je teško boriti se s neplodnošću, no vama je doista grozno, naizgled sve ok, a trudnoće nema. Kod lošeg spermiograma, problema s ovulacijom, itd... bar imamo nešto za uhvatiti se i reći "to je razlog", mora da vam je jako frustrirajuće...

----------


## pirica

ne kužim zašto vas zavlače, meni nitko nije rekao da čekam i ponavljam nalaze (dobro sad nakon 4 godine od prvih nalaza iste sam ponovila).
*TOMISLAVA* za nas bez dijagnoze nažalost AIH je pravilo prije IVF-a i mi smo ih radili 3 prije IVF-a
*mala teta* ja bi na tvom mjestu otišla do dr. A i rekla da ne želim čekat jer nema smisla a i načekala si se
*ValaMala* da dr. A se vrača s go 18.1.

----------


## ruža82

Bok cure, jučer sam vadila betu bila je 15.1. dr. kaže da je ok, početak, baš početak. pšto je bila inseminacija. u ponedjeljak idem opet vadit i molim boga da će se povećati do onda

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Bok cure, jučer sam vadila betu bila je 15.1. dr. kaže da je ok, početak, baš početak. pšto je bila inseminacija. u ponedjeljak idem opet vadit i molim boga da će se povećati do onda


Ti si onda radila inseminaciju dva dana prije mene, ja bi trebala test raditi u subotu al sam mislila ujutro jel to prerano ???

----------


## ValaMala

Cure koje imate iskustva s klomifenima, jel imala koja kakve nuspojave? Meni se toliko spava da mislim da ću se onesvijestiti, nikada u životu se nisam ovako osjećala. Doma sam, odspavam 12 sati preko noći i onda preko dana ne mogu gledati i zaspem čim sjednem na kauč, koji odvratan osjećaj...

----------


## ruža82

> Ti si onda radila inseminaciju dva dana prije mene, ja bi trebala test raditi u subotu al sam mislila ujutro jel to prerano ???


Čuj ako možeš idi vadit betu rađe. ja sam radila test dan prije al bio je negativan, pa sam otišla vadit betu da budem sigurna i eto, nešto se događa.

----------


## kiša

> Bok cure, jučer sam vadila betu bila je 15.1. dr. kaže da je ok, početak, baš početak. pšto je bila inseminacija. u ponedjeljak idem opet vadit i molim boga da će se povećati do onda


sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da u pon ugledaš troznamenkastu betu

----------


## kiša

> Cure koje imate iskustva s klomifenima, jel imala koja kakve nuspojave? Meni se toliko spava da mislim da ću se onesvijestiti, nikada u životu se nisam ovako osjećala. Doma sam, odspavam 12 sati preko noći i onda preko dana ne mogu gledati i zaspem čim sjednem na kauč, koji odvratan osjećaj...



na klomifenima sam bila razdražljiva s čestim promjenama raspoloženja, blago depresivna

uh kako ovaj postu zvuči mračno.....................

----------


## ValaMala

Još dva dana klomifeni, pa u ponedjeljak na prvu folikulometriju. Nisam još nikada išla na klomifeni + ciljani postupak, kako to ide? Pretpostavljam da će biti nekoliko folikulometrija (zapravo 1 ili 2, pošto krajem tjedna odlaze na GO), ali hoće li mi dati i štopericu i reći kada treba piknuti, ili?

----------


## visibaba

> Još dva dana klomifeni, pa u ponedjeljak na prvu folikulometriju. Nisam još nikada išla na klomifeni + ciljani postupak, kako to ide? Pretpostavljam da će biti nekoliko folikulometrija (zapravo 1 ili 2, pošto krajem tjedna odlaze na GO), ali hoće li mi dati i štopericu i reći kada treba piknuti, ili?


pa trebala bi imati folikulometrije skroz dok folikuli ne budu dovoljno veliki za stopericu. uglavnom, da, trebao bi te dr. pratiti skroz do stoperice i tocno ti reci kada stoperica i kada ciljani odnos.

----------


## ValaMala

> pa trebala bi imati folikulometrije skroz dok folikuli ne budu dovoljno veliki za stopericu. uglavnom, da, trebao bi te dr. pratiti skroz do stoperice i tocno ti reci kada stoperica i kada ciljani odnos.


To je sve krasno, da su normalne okolnosti, ali oni ne rade od petka na dalje, tako da nemam pojma što to znači za mene...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Bok cure, bila danas na VV i dr. Alebić me jako pozitivno iznenadio. Rekao je da nema svrhe čekati mengu, nego da ćemo je izazvati utrićima (tako da sam kod njega 3. dc odmah kad se vrati s GO, 18.1.), ali me također stavio na klomifene, tako da ćemo mm i ja konačno ovaj mjesec imati realnu šansu pokušati prirodno. Badave mi pokušavamo, kad ja ne ovuliram, već smo smiješni sami sebi... 
> 
> *Jedna stvar koje sam se stvarno bojala je nalaz AMH, to jest kakve su mi zalihe jajnih stanica. Doktor nije mogao vjerovati, rekao je da su moje vrijednosti najviše koje je ikada vidio (tipa, mogu populirati manju zemlju, haha - još kad bi se samo primilo...). To me jako razveselilo, jedna briga manje, no nadam se da to ne znači ujedno i veću mogućnost hiper-stimulacije... 
> 
> *MALA TETA, TOMISLAVA i druge cure koje nemate pravu dijagnozu, želim vam da se što prije dogodi toliko željena bebica. Svima nam je teško boriti se s neplodnošću, no vama je doista grozno, naizgled sve ok, a trudnoće nema. Kod lošeg spermiograma, problema s ovulacijom, itd... bar imamo nešto za uhvatiti se i reći "to je razlog", mora da vam je jako frustrirajuće...


Ovo vezano za povećani AMH je tipično za policistične jajnike 
*Kako se interpertiraju rezultati ispitivanja AMH?*
U tabeli koju prikazujemo, vide se referentne vrednosti kojima se određuje stvarna oplodna moć jajnika.

						Oplodni potencijal jajnika             Referentne vrednosti za AMH                                                                                      						

						Optimalni                                         28,6 pmol/L - 48,5 pmol/L						
						Zadovoljavajući                               15,7 pmol/L - 28,6 pmol/L						
						Nizak                                                2,2 pmol/L - 5,7 pmol/L						
						Veoma nizak                                     0,0 pmol/L - 2,2 pmol/L						
						Veoma visok                                     > 48,5pmol/L *						


* Ovako visoke vrednosti su česte kod sindroma policističnih jajnika (PCOS) i nekih tumora.

----------


## mare41

> Veoma visok                                     > 48,5pmol/L *						
> 
> 
> * Ovako visoke vrednosti su česte kod sindroma policističnih jajnika (PCOS) i nekih tumora.


 I mogu upućivati na HS, i baš zbog toga se  pazi  na stimulaciju kod PCOS-a.

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, toga me i strah - hiperstimulacije, mislim tumori su isključeni, ok sam skroz (bila i na laparoskopiji i histeroskopiji, tako da sam u vezi toga mirna). Moja vrijednost AMH je više od 100, a kada pogledate na referentnoj tablici, to je ludo visoko... Ne znam, s jedne strane sam presretna što imam zalihe  :Smile:  ali s druge opet ni to nije normalno... 
Vidjet ćemo kako se stvari razvijaju sad u ponedjeljak na prvoj folikulometriji. Malo me boluckaju jajnici, ništa posebno, ostaje čekati...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma dobro sad si samo na klomifenima jel tako? A i inače dr.A daje samo blage stimulacije klomifeni i nekoliko ampula gonala ili menop. tako da mislim da tu ne bi trebalo biti hiper.
Što se tiče policist. jajnika najveći je bed što nema ni ovulacija tj. nisu redovite pa šta ti vrijede zalihe kad se ne troše nikako

----------


## ValaMala

> Ma dobro sad si samo na klomifenima jel tako? A i inače dr.A daje samo blage stimulacije klomifeni i nekoliko ampula gonala ili menop. tako da mislim da tu ne bi trebalo biti hiper.
> Što se tiče policist. jajnika najveći je bed što nema ni ovulacija tj. nisu redovite pa šta ti vrijede zalihe kad se ne troše nikako


Joj, Mali Mimi, ne moraš me ni podsjećati, ja izgleda uopće ne ovuliram ili samo ponekad, a sad ti to gađaj...  :Sad:  Nadam se da ćemo ovaj mjesec prvi puta imati šansu barem pokušati. Ovako, badave mi pokušavamo, ako od ovulacije ništa... 

Ne znam jedino kako će to biti sada s obzirom da idu na godišnji. Meni je sutra zadnji dan klomifena (uzimala sam 2 dnevno 5 dana), a u ponedjeljak je folikulometrija. U ponedjeljak je 8. dc.

----------


## Kadauna

ja se uistinu nadam da se i Alebić nada da ćeš ovulirati do njihovog odlaska, odnosno da će ti po razvoju folikula znati reći kad da idete ciljano..................... 


SRETNO ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

uopće mi nije jasno zašto te je ovako knap pred blagdane uzeo u postupak bilo kakav,jučer i prekjučer nije gore bilo nikoga, apsolutno nikoga i uvjerena sam bila da su s mislima ali i s postupcima na godišnjem.

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, nadam se da ima neki plan, jer bi bilo prestrašno da me ostavi na suhom zato što ide na godišnji. Hvala na vibricama, možda u ponedjeljak bude dobra "folikulo-situacija", pa uspije u tih nekoliko folikulometrija što još stigne obaviti, doista odrediti kada uzeti štopericu ili već... 

Večeras me baš bole jajnici, nešto se događa...

----------


## andream

Vala, dobar znak ako te bole jajnici, znači da folikulići rastu. Ja sam sad na osmi dan ciklusa (inače imam redovne cikluse) na femari, dakle slični klomićima, bila već pred ovulaciju i ovulirala sam 11. dan ciklusa. Tako da mislim da je moguće da ćeš stići ovaj tjedan, pogotovo ako rade i subotom.

----------


## Kadauna

moš misliti što će raditi u subotu na Božić, stoga se stvarno nadam da će prije Vala sve stići obaviti................

----------


## andream

ups... zaboravih... onda će i petak biti nadam se dovoljan.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ili nek vježbaju svaki dan pa da ne profulaju bar to nije teško

----------


## ValaMala

*Andream* 11. dc! To zvuči super, ako su se folikuli razvili, nije nerealno da bi mogli sve stići do kraja tjedna, u nadi je spas...  :Smile: 

*Mali Mimi*, ovo za vježbanje se ne usudim. Dok sam još bila kod Lučingera i prikupljala sve papire, pitala sam ga zašto ne bih išla na klomifene preko ljeta, čisto da ne gubimo vrijeme. On je rekao da se u mojoj situaciji ne bi usudio, to jest da je velika mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće koja redovito završava jako loše (ne mislim na blizance). Rekao je da se mora pratiti folikulometrijom i biti siguran. 

Ako mi krenemo raditi na svoju ruku, a ispadne da imam hrpu folikula, ne znači li to da možemo jako zeznuti stvar? Možda je ovo glupo pitanje, ali fakat ne znam kako to ide. Npr. ako on u ponedjeljak vidi da sam jako reagirala na stimulaciju i da se razvilo jako puno folikula, znači li to da nam ovaj pokušaj propada? Baš sam zbunj...

----------


## Kadauna

VAlaMala, vidi šta će ti Alebić preporučiti, ali po meni je baš opasno ići na svoju ruku s klomifenom posebno ti koja imaš PCOS... zato se i nadam da ćete Alebić pratiti do kraja, znam da su u nekim slučajevima, curama s dobrom, odnosno prejakom rekacijom išli na punkciju radije nego na inseminacije ili ciljane uprvo zbog rizika višeplodne...........................

----------


## Mali Mimi

da imaš pravo nisam se toga ni sjetila da kod tebe to može biti veći problem, mi smo bili na klomićima i nismo ni išli na UZV nego nam je dr. samo preporučio ciljane odnose jer smo kao daleko od bolnice, ali dobro kod mene nije bilo opasnosti od višeplodne trudnoće.
Vidiš još je jednoj curi to preporučio i uspjela je zatrudniti u kućnoj radinosti i sve je bilo OK

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna* misliš da bi išao na punkciju? Sumnjam pošto je sve totalno na knap zbog Božića. A ništa, nadam se da nam ova stimulacija neće samo otići u vjetar.

Inače, danas me bole jajnici dosta, a i krvarim - ništa puno, više kao neki crveno-plavo-ljubičasti ugrušci (SORI na opisu...). Valjda je to krvarenje normalno?

----------


## ValaMala

*Mali Mimi*, hvala, bilo bi divno kad bi to i kod mene tako išlo, ali dobro je rekao Lučinger - žurba i rad na svoju ruku samo može rezultirati strahovitom traumom, kiretažom petorki, pa si ti zamisli... Dobro me isprepadao i neka je  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Vala, klomifen ne uzrokuje krvarenje 7. dan ili iscjedak, sutra ćete biti pametniji, a NIKAD na klomifen bez UZV praćenja (Mimi?)

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Vala, klomifen ne uzrokuje krvarenje 7. dan ili iscjedak, sutra ćete biti pametniji, a NIKAD na klomifen bez UZV praćenja (Mimi?)


Nisam ni ja išla na svoju ruku s uzimanjem klomifena nego mi je tako dr. preporučio kad smo tek počinjali i nije nas ni naručio na UZV a imali smo 3 ciklusa ciljanih, i ovu drugu curu koju znam isto tako.

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, bila jutros na folikulometriji, doktor je zadovoljan imam jedan, dva folikula (to me zbunjuje, je li jedan ili dva?), dakle reagirala sam taman kako treba za ciljani. U četvrtak sam opet gore na još jednoj folikulometriji, a onda ide štoperica. U vezi nje, može please pojašnjenje kako to ide? Hoću li morati tamo da mi je netko da ili si ju mogu dati sama?

----------


## ksena28

u četvrtak štoperica? zar oni rade preko blagdana, tj za Božić? ili ti je to ciljani?

----------


## ruža82

> Hej curke, bila jutros na folikulometriji, doktor je zadovoljan imam jedan, dva folikula (to me zbunjuje, je li jedan ili dva?), dakle reagirala sam taman kako treba za ciljani. U četvrtak sam opet gore na još jednoj folikulometriji, a onda ide štoperica. U vezi nje, može please pojašnjenje kako to ide? Hoću li morati tamo da mi je netko da ili si ju mogu dati sama?


Ja sam išla kod nas doma na hitni prijem u 23h.

----------


## ValaMala

Radi se o ciljanom, da. Trebali smo ići na aih, no kako se poklopilo s praznicima, doktor se odlučio na ciljani, kako ne bi bez veze izgubili mjesec. U četvrtak je folikulometrija, pa će mi valjda reći kada ide štoperica.

----------


## GIZMOS

Ruža82, jesi ponavljala betu? Nadam se da se poduplala i da slaviš  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tony

Nazalost u Vuk Vrhovcu je počelo čiščenje podobno/nepodobnih!
IFV ce biti vracen na Merkur, ljudstvo razaslano po Merkuru, ali ne bas za IFV nego gdje treba itd.

Evo vam par tekstova za procitati, vezani su vecinom za dijabetes, ali odniose se na cjelokupno funkcioniranje Vuk Vrhovca nakon spajanja s KB Merkur.
Otvoreno o pripajanju Sveučilišne klinike Vuk Vrhovac, Kliničkoj bolnici Merkur
Zastrašujuća sječa liječnika koji se protive spajanju bolnica
Nevjerojatno, sto se dogadja s Vukom Vrhovcem i pomoci dijabeticarima ?!

----------


## ksena28

na žalost, o tome se dugo govori, čini se da je konačno toj klinici (i ovom topicu) došao kraj!

----------


## gala1979

Ne odnosi se to toliko na IVF koliko na endokrinu. IVF će čak dobiti cijeli kat za sebe i u planu je zapošljavanje novih liječnika (samo ako ih pronađu). Uvijek postoji priča iza priče.

----------


## mare41

Ali, proći će dosta vremena dok Vuk vrati staru slavu.

----------


## andream

A što je sa sadašnjim liječnicima, je li ta nova liječnica počela sama raditi, ima li tko kakvu info?

----------


## andream

mislim naravno na MPO odjel...

----------


## gala1979

Mislim da je osnovni problem kaj nema ljudstva. Da mogu pronaći gotovog MPO liječnika koji želi raditi u tom opsegu za toliko novca već bi ga zaposlili. Dobro je da je i A. još tamo uz toliko privatnih MPO klinika. Nova dr. se uhodava.  
Isti je problem i na dijabetologiji. Nema više liječnika-sekundaraca koji su odrađivali specijalističke ambulante (naravno ilegalno a za plaće sekundaraca) pa su zato gužve.

----------


## TrudyC

Na VV-u su od ljeta zaposlili 3 nove embriologice plus je dr. K. primljen  na ugovor od godinu dana,  nova liječnica se uhodava, a u planu je proširenje MPO odjela na cijeli 2. kat. No, za sad za to nema novaca. Dapače ni radovi na samom Merkuru još nisu gotovi. 
To su činjenice.
Također su i činjenice ono što je Tony naveo, a vezano za endokrinološki odjel.
Da ne cvjetaju ruže, ne cvjetaju, ali provjerimo prvo što je istina, a što nije

----------


## gala1979

Nas fakat ne zanima interna politika i ko je kome smjestio. Bitni su rezultati MPO odjela koji su sada takvi kakvi jesu. Svako ima izbor otići drugdje i pričekati bolje dane VV ili ostati. Rezultati definitivno nisu sjajni. A sad da li je razlog neuhodan tim, zamrzavanje js metodom sa lošim ishodom ili činjenica da se VV najviše pridržava zakona. Teško je reći...

----------


## andream

Ovo zadnje rekla bih definitivno, dr A je baš školski tip liječnika, barem iz mojeg iskustva.

----------


## ruža82

> Ruža82, jesi ponavljala betu? Nadam se da se poduplala i da slaviš


Eh da bar, pala je s 15.1 na 11.2!! užas..... Najgori božić ikad

----------


## kiara79

> Eh da bar, pala je s 15.1 na 11.2!! užas..... Najgori božić ikad


a joj ružo moja...baš mi je žao... :Love: 
polako,dočekat ćete i vi Božić sa svojom bebicom... :Heart: 

moja frendica prekjučer radila betu koja je 328,IVF odrađen na VV...

----------


## ruža82

> a joj ružo moja...baš mi je žao...
> polako,dočekat ćete i vi Božić sa svojom bebicom...
> 
> moja frendica prekjučer radila betu koja je 328,IVF odrađen na VV...


Čestitke tvojoj frendici. Eh koliko smo se nadali i onda :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ValaMala

> Čestitke tvojoj frendici. Eh koliko smo se nadali i onda


Ružo, žao mi je, ne mogu zamisliti kako je to kad se toliko ponadaš, pa ti padne sve u vodu  :Sad:  Drži se

----------


## dani39

Bokić  i velika pusa svim rodicama,nije me dugo bilo ovdje među vama pa sam malo izašla iz štosa,
 a zanima me kako se zove doktorica koja je počela raditi na VV?

----------


## ValaMala

> Bokić  i velika pusa svim rodicama,nije me dugo bilo ovdje među vama pa sam malo izašla iz štosa,
>  a zanima me kako se zove doktorica koja je počela raditi na VV?


Ne znam kako se zove, ali mislim da još ne radi samostalno. Ja sam u ponedjeljak bila na folikulom. i gledala je dr. Alebića. Inače cure, sutra mi je druga folikulometrija, pa će mi reći kada ide štoperica.

----------


## ruža82

> Ne znam kako se zove, ali mislim da još ne radi samostalno. Ja sam u ponedjeljak bila na folikulom. i gledala je dr. Alebića. Inače cure, sutra mi je druga folikulometrija, pa će mi reći kada ide štoperica.


Koliko ja znam da ne radi samostalno, ali meni je ona radila inseminaciju.

----------


## ruža82

> Ne znam kako se zove, ali mislim da još ne radi samostalno. Ja sam u ponedjeljak bila na folikulom. i gledala je dr. Alebića. Inače cure, sutra mi je druga folikulometrija, pa će mi reći kada ide štoperica.


to ti je sada prvo što ćeš raditi, još nisi bila na inseminaciji??

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I meni je nova dr. radila inseminaciju samostalno, Dr. A nije bio s njom, neznam kako se zove

----------


## ruža82

> I meni je nova dr. radila inseminaciju samostalno, Dr. A nije bio s njom, neznam kako se zove


Kada? još nije vrijeme za betu??

----------


## Marinči

> Bokić  i velika pusa svim rodicama,nije me dugo bilo ovdje među vama pa sam malo izašla iz štosa,
>  a zanima me kako se zove doktorica koja je počela raditi na VV?


Doktorica se zove Doroteja Pavan Jukić, spec. ginekologije i opstetricije.

----------


## pirica

> Bokić  i velika pusa svim rodicama,nije me dugo bilo ovdje među vama pa sam malo izašla iz štosa,
>  a zanima me kako se zove doktorica koja je počela raditi na VV?


Doroteja Pavan Jukić

----------


## ValaMala

> to ti je sada prvo što ćeš raditi, još nisi bila na inseminaciji??


Da, počeli smo s MPO pričom u lipnju i dosta se namučili s prikupljanjem dokumenata, pa sam bila na laparoskopiji/histeroskopiji, pa taman kad sam mislila da ćemo konačno krenuti, Alebić je htio još jednom nakon operacije vaditi hormone, tako da sam sada konačno to sve završila i trebala sam u AIH, no kako se menga poklopila s ovim praznicima, ništa od AIH-a. 

No, ipak kako ne bi bio potpuni gubitak vremena, stavio me na klomifene i radimo folikulometrije. Sutra će mi reći kada ide štoperica, pa ćemo na ciljane odnose. Bolje išta nego ništa. A i ovo je velika stvar za nas, pošto ja izgleda uopće ne ovuliram  :Sad:  tako da će se sada po prvi put upoznati moja jajna stanica i spermići, haha... A gle, znam da nije neka velika mogućnost, no moramo gledati na sve ovo pozitivno, jer tko zna... 

Što tebi slijedi, ideš još na koju inseminaciju ili?

----------


## dani39

hvala vam !

----------


## ValaMala

Evo curke, bila sam danas na VV, folikulometrija pokazala glavni folikul od 17mm. Plan: sutra ujutro u 9 štoperica (Brevactid), radimo bebu na Božić navečer i onda ponavljamo večer poslije. Od 27.12. 14 dana utrići, 14. dan test. 
Baš mi je lijepo što je bebo-rađenje palo na Božić, to bi bila prekrasna stvar, začeti toliko željeno dijete na sam Božić, jelda?

Pusa svima

----------


## ruža82

> Da, počeli smo s MPO pričom u lipnju i dosta se namučili s prikupljanjem dokumenata, pa sam bila na laparoskopiji/histeroskopiji, pa taman kad sam mislila da ćemo konačno krenuti, Alebić je htio još jednom nakon operacije vaditi hormone, tako da sam sada konačno to sve završila i trebala sam u AIH, no kako se menga poklopila s ovim praznicima, ništa od AIH-a. 
> 
> No, ipak kako ne bi bio potpuni gubitak vremena, stavio me na klomifene i radimo folikulometrije. Sutra će mi reći kada ide štoperica, pa ćemo na ciljane odnose. Bolje išta nego ništa. A i ovo je velika stvar za nas, pošto ja izgleda uopće ne ovuliram  tako da će se sada po prvi put upoznati moja jajna stanica i spermići, haha... A gle, znam da nije neka velika mogućnost, no moramo gledati na sve ovo pozitivno, jer tko zna... 
> 
> Što tebi slijedi, ideš još na koju inseminaciju ili?


Eh i ja očito ne ovuliram... mi ćemo na još jednu inseminaciju, iako je plan bio da se ide na IVF, ali sada je dr rekao pošto sam dosta dobro reagirala ovaj put da riješimo još jednu inseminaciju pa onda... To će valjda biti u 2 mj, jer će mi opet m. kasniti, ah. Evo držim ti fige da vam se potrefi u kućnoj radinosti. :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

> Eh i ja očito ne ovuliram... mi ćemo na još jednu inseminaciju, iako je plan bio da se ide na IVF, ali sada je dr rekao pošto sam dosta dobro reagirala ovaj put da riješimo još jednu inseminaciju pa onda... To će valjda biti u 2 mj, jer će mi opet m. kasniti, ah. Evo držim ti fige da vam se potrefi u kućnoj radinosti.


Ružo, ja da čekam menge, načekala bih se. Jednom sam tako čekala mengu kako bih mogla na laparoskopiju i čekala sam 3 mjeseca! Zato sam se s doktorom dogovorila da nema čekanja i mengu izazivamo lijepo utrogestanima. Uzimam ih 10 dana, onda napravim test na trudnoću (jer nikad se ne zna...) i ako je negativan, prestanem ih uzimati i kao sat 3. dan mi dođe menga. 

Obavezno ga zamoli da ti pomogne izazvati, vrijeme nam je ionako dragocjeno kad se radi o majčinstvu, zašto ga gubiti...? Puno puno sreće!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Kada? još nije vrijeme za betu??


Radila sam test, nista ni ovaj put, cula sam se s dr. i idemo na IVF, reko da mu se javim 18.1.

----------


## ValaMala

Koja petljancija danas. Trebala sam primiti štopericu u 9 i kako su mi na VV rekli, otišla sam na hitnu (u Vinogradsku). Tamo su me gledali kao da sam ih došla tražiti da mi daju heroin ili da mi pomognu da nekoga ubijem. Katastrofa. Seljakali me iz odjela na odjel, kao, oni to NE SMIJU napraviti, da bi me na koncu uputili na ginekologiju, pa su tamo vijecali i na kraju su me primili na njihovom odjelu za reproduktivnu medicinu. 

Tamo mi je sestra na kraju dala štopericu - u guzu - ali su prije toga dosta sestre gunđale da oni to daju inače "samo svojim ženicama" i da kako to, te da kako to izgleda moja povijest bolesti s VV, da njihovi doktori to jako detaljno pišu, bla bla bla... 

Sve u svemu koma iskustvo, najgore mi je bilo što nisam znala što napraviti ako me odbiju. No, glavno je da sam je primila i sutra i preksutra navečer idemo u akciju

----------


## andream

Vala, čak i nas koji smo pacijenti MPO odjela u Vg, uvijek kad dođemo na njihovu hitnu na injekcije, pitaju kod kojeg smo doktora (iako to ne provjeravaju). Šteta da si imala takvo iskustvo ipak, ali sad je bitno da akcija urodi plodom  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> Vala, čak i nas koji smo pacijenti MPO odjela u Vg, uvijek kad dođemo na njihovu hitnu na injekcije, pitaju kod kojeg smo doktora (iako to ne provjeravaju). Šteta da si imala takvo iskustvo ipak, ali sad je bitno da akcija urodi plodom


Thanks *andream*, nisam mislila pljuvati Vinogradsku, hvala bogu da mi je sestra htjela dati štopericu, počela me hvatati panika, nisam imala plan B.  :Smile:  Bed mi je jedino jer mi je to prva štoperica, nisam naučila kako je dati sama, ono baš sam početnik, tako da sam fakat ovisila o njima. Da bar su mi na VV rekli gdje točno da odem.

Imaš pravo, nadam se da će naša Božićna priča imati mali slatki plodić (ili dva...). A tebi sretno da brzo dobiješ svoj drugi zamotuljak

----------


## ValaMala

*Cure svima od srca sretan Božić i želim vam što i sebi, lijepe tete-bete jako uskoro!*

----------


## ruža82

> *Cure svima od srca sretan Božić i želim vam što i sebi, lijepe tete-bete jako uskoro!*


potpisujem

----------


## ruža82

Pitanje, zanima me da li se poslije biokemijske trudnoće kreće dalje normalno u postupak (u mom slučaju inseminacija) il treba raditi kakve pretrage?? dr. mi je rekao da se čujemo 1 dan sljedeće m. Da li ću tad krenuti na 3 inseminaciju, ako bude ultrazvuk ok, ili pak ne???

----------


## ValaMala

> Pitanje, zanima me da li se poslije biokemijske trudnoće kreće dalje normalno u postupak (u mom slučaju inseminacija) il treba raditi kakve pretrage?? dr. mi je rekao da se čujemo 1 dan sljedeće m. Da li ću tad krenuti na 3 inseminaciju, ako bude ultrazvuk ok, ili pak ne???


Voljela bih da ti mogu reći da sam sigurna da ćeš odmah na sljedeću inseminaciju, ali sumnjam. Dr. Alebić je jako jako detaljan i silno oprezan u vezi svega i uzima si puno vremena za stvari. Meni je čak ponavljao hormone i tako smo izgubili 2 ciklusa i nisam još uspjela ni na jednu inseminaciju. Čini mi se da je moguće da ćeš morati pričekati jedan ciklus, no tko zna, možda te iznenadi pa kaže da idete dalje odmah!

U vezi toga jedna frendica se kod njega načekala za ICSI i na koncu je došla po dogovoru 3.dc sigurna da sada kreće u postupak, kad ono dr. ju stavio jedan ciklus na yasmin. Totalno je poludjela, ali eto...

----------


## ValaMala

Imam jedno pitanjce, jučer u 9 sam primila štopericu, prvu i fakat sam neznalica o tome kako točno funkcionira. Može li se dogoditi da ipak ovuliraš ranije (prije proteka tih 36 sati) i tako propustite imati odnos u pravo vrijeme? Što zapravo štoperica radi?

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Imam jedno pitanjce, jučer u 9 sam primila štopericu, prvu i fakat sam neznalica o tome kako točno funkcionira. Može li se dogoditi da ipak ovuliraš ranije (prije proteka tih 36 sati) i tako propustite imati odnos u pravo vrijeme? Što zapravo štoperica radi?


Štoperica pomaže završnom sazrijevanju j.s.  no ako i pukne malo prije nije toliko bitno imate vremena od kad se desi ovulacija 12 sati da se oplodi j.s., osim toga spermiji mogu preživjeti 2 dana u maternici, ali da bi bili sigurni probajte oba dva dana imati odnos.

----------


## ValaMala

Danas prvi dan utrića. A sada čekanje i nada.

----------


## ruža82

> Danas prvi dan utrića. A sada čekanje i nada.


Čekanje, najgore od svega.Stalno moramo na nešto čekati

----------


## ValaMala

> Čekanje, najgore od svega.Stalno moramo na nešto čekati


Ja sam to usavršila. Ja čekam kako bih čekala  :Smile: ))

----------


## Bebel

> Pitanje, zanima me da li se poslije biokemijske trudnoće kreće dalje normalno u postupak (u mom slučaju inseminacija) il treba raditi kakve pretrage?? dr. mi je rekao da se čujemo 1 dan sljedeće m. Da li ću tad krenuti na 3 inseminaciju, ako bude ultrazvuk ok, ili pak ne???


Nakon biokemijske možeš odmah u postupak, ali sve ovisi o doktoru (ukoliko želi neke dodatne pretrage. U mojem slučaju ih nisu trebali).
Sretno

----------


## ValaMala

Pitanje o utrogestanima. Trebam ih uzimati 3x1 svaki dan i to vaginalno. Znam da s njima treba ležati pol sata, sat. E sad, ako se dogodi da sam u jurnjavi, jel ok tada popiti ili?

----------


## ruža82

> Pitanje o utrogestanima. Trebam ih uzimati 3x1 svaki dan i to vaginalno. Znam da s njima treba ležati pol sata, sat. E sad, ako se dogodi da sam u jurnjavi, jel ok tada popiti ili?


Ja sam ležala maksimalno pola sata (neznam zašto nisam duže??? i zar sam trebala duže??????). mislim da možeš popiti, negdje sigurno točno piše, neznam jer sam uvijek stavljala vaginalno.                                                                      Nekako m izgleda da na VV ima najmanje postupaka a još manje trudnica, ili se VARAM????

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam ležala maksimalno pola sata (neznam zašto nisam duže??? i zar sam trebala duže??????). mislim da možeš popiti, negdje sigurno točno piše, neznam jer sam uvijek stavljala vaginalno.                                                                      Nekako m izgleda da na VV ima najmanje postupaka a još manje trudnica, ili se VARAM????


Na uputstvima uopće ne piše da treba ležati, no svi (i dr.) kažu da treba. Ja sam uvijek čula pola sata, ali ja uglavnom uzmem kakvu knjigu, pa to bude i duže.

----------


## mala teta

Pozdrav dal ko zna ima li koga sutra na VV šalteru?

Podigli bi si ja i MM neke nalaze koji su tamo još od 10-tog mjeseca.

----------


## mare41

> Pitanje o utrogestanima. Trebam ih uzimati 3x1 svaki dan i to vaginalno. Znam da s njima treba ležati pol sata, sat. E sad, ako se dogodi da sam u jurnjavi, jel ok tada popiti ili?


 Može se popitit ako nemaš vremena za odležat nakon stavljanja vaginalno.

----------


## ruža82

molim ako mi  koja cura može reć gdje mogu kupiti klomfeni a da ih šalju poštom doma???

----------


## acitam

Drage cure, nije me dugo bilo na ovom forumu, ali vam od srca želim sve najbolje i da vam se ispune sve vaše želje. 
Inače sam nekadašnja pacijentica VV, pa s nostalgijom škicnem da vidim što se događa... Stara navika... Rado bi se vratila, ali to više nije moguće. Pozdrav i sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Draga *acitam*, baš lijepo što si se javila, nadam se da si mirna i zadovoljna svojim izborom, puno je puteva do sreće na svijetu i od srca ti želim da si pronašla svoj.

----------


## špelkica

Cure, da li dr A prima pacijentice od dr L? 
Sretno svima u postupcima  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam kako je sada, neki su rekli da više ne prima jer je prebukiran. Ja sam bila kod Lučija zadnji dan što je radio i odmah sam kod sestara tražila da mi prebace karton Alebiću - tako sam odmah nastavila kod njega. Po meni, nazovi ili odi gore, pa provjeri sa sestrama, možda te i primi. 

Jesi li već imala koji postupak, na što se spremaš? Ako se radi o AIH, sigurna sam da bi te primio

----------


## ValaMala

Jel imao tko kakve simptome od uzimanja utrogestana vaginalno? Meni se zadnja 3 dana toliko spava i toliko sam premorena da to nije normalno + osjećam stalno dolje nešto kao pms grčeve, ali onako laganije kao leptiriće, ne znam opisati. Naravno, ja bih umislila simptome trudnoće kako bilo da bilo, ali opet daje mi neku nadu...

----------


## špelkica

Ne idem na AIH, to sam prošla. Situacija je malo složenija kod mene i razmišljam kamo dalje iako mi je gin koji je radio laparo rekao da najbolje da idem dr L, ali nemamo novaca za ići privatno. Normalno je da ti se od utrogestana spava, ja sam non stop morala mokriti ... Ali navijam za tebe da si trudna  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bebel

> ...                                                                      Nekako m izgleda da na VV ima najmanje postupaka a još manje trudnica, ili se VARAM????


 Na žalost u pravu si  :Sad: 

Nadam se da će 2011. biti bolja za pacijente VV-a :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> Drage cure, nije me dugo bilo na ovom forumu, ali vam od srca želim sve najbolje i da vam se ispune sve vaše želje. 
> Inače sam nekadašnja pacijentica VV, pa s nostalgijom škicnem da vidim što se događa... Stara navika... Rado bi se vratila, ali to više nije moguće. Pozdrav i sretno!


vidim po potpisu da si odustala, pa te molim (ako ne pitam previše) da podijeliš malo sa nama svoje misli i odluku o prestanku na temi
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/41378-I...5%BDIVLJAVANJA
jer ima mnogo cura koje bi rado odustale, ali nikako da sebi dozvole onaj klik.
možda im tvoja priča pomogne.
sretno  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Gdje se vadi beta, jel to rade gore u onom labu na VV?

----------


## Kadauna

> Na žalost u pravu si 
> 
> Nadam se da će 2011. biti bolja za pacijente VV-a


 
potpis na ovo, draga Bebel i  :Crying or Very sad:  za situaciju na Vuku .

Koliko ja znam kod njih je negdje 10-12% uspješnosti po punkciji, što uopće nije dobro, nažalost..................... no bilo je za očekivati nakon svih peripetija, odlaska Lučingera i Lane, dolaska novih, potpuno neiskusnih biologa i Kniewalda koji zna ali se općenito ekipiraju i naravno dolaska potpuno neiskusne liječnice............................. 


Za uspješniju 2011.g. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sretna35

iz navike virkam počesto, al nažalost, nema više ovdje onih vijesti, podrške, dramatike i gužve - nekako je sve pusto i prazno i čudno mi bude i žao nekako

----------


## pirica

> iz navike virkam počesto, al nažalost, nema više ovdje onih vijesti, podrške, dramatike i gužve - nekako je sve pusto i prazno i čudno mi bude i žao nekako


da ovdije je prazno, ali ja sam se ugodno iznenadila u par navrata kad sam bila na VV da ipak ima gužve

----------


## ruža82

Svim suborkama sretna nova 2011.g. Neka nam se svima ispuni naša želja da postanemo mame!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

I od mene, želim vam isto što i sebi, neka nam ova godinica bude plodna i da prije nego dođe kraju sve zagrlimo svoje bebe!

----------


## marincezg

> potpis na ovo, draga Bebel i  za situaciju na Vuku .
> 
> Koliko ja znam kod njih je negdje 10-12% uspješnosti po punkciji, što uopće nije dobro, nažalost..................... no bilo je za očekivati nakon svih peripetija, odlaska Lučingera i Lane, dolaska novih, potpuno neiskusnih biologa i Kniewalda koji zna ali se općenito ekipiraju i naravno dolaska potpuno neiskusne liječnice............................. 
> 
> 
> Za uspješniju 2011.g. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


samo bi napomenula da je i dr. A  na samom pocetku bio neiskusan
svi smo mi u svom poslu na pocetku bili neiskusni, kaj ne????
ja vjerujem da ce ta mlada dr. sve naucit ali treba joj vremena
i slazem se sa ovim da 2011 god. bude puno, puno uspjesnija......

----------


## andream

Evo da i ja malo "upadnem" - i mi imamo mladu ekipu koja se polako formira u Vinogradskoj, dva mlada doktora... vidim da se jako trude, sestre ih već naveliko hvale da su jako spretni (na punkcijama pogotovo), jedan je već uigran i radi sve. Moram priznati da su često razgovorljiviji od starije ekipe, pravi "zagriženci" za posao... A i ja sam na kraju krajeva zatrudnila upravo kod dr A na VV-u kad je tek naučio posao. 
Nedavno mi je i dr opće prakse otišla u mirovinu, došao je mladi doktor. Sad se nekako nadam da će to sve biti znakovito u ovoj godini i da će se povijest ponoviti...

----------


## ValaMala

I ja se nadam da je tako. Ako će moj test u nedjelju pokazati minus, slijedi mi aih kod dr. A. Ono što znam kao 100% je da ću inzistirati da mi ga radi on, a ne nova doktorica. Prije svega zato što mi je moj cerviks već priuštio užase na HSG-u i kasnije laparoskopijom bio ustanovljen kao zakrivljen itd. tako da me užasno strah tog postupka.

----------


## ruža82

Ne mogu vjerovati da se ni jedna cura ne javlja se nekim novostima, zar nitko nije bio u postupku prije blagdana?? nema čekalica, nema ničega. sve to loše izgleda... ValaMala, brojiš sitno??? kada vadiš betu??? sretno :Love:

----------


## slatkica

hej to što osjećaš od utrića to je normalno,a da ih piješ bila bi još i jača pospanost,nemoj brinuti

----------


## ValaMala

> Ne mogu vjerovati da se ni jedna cura ne javlja se nekim novostima, zar nitko nije bio u postupku prije blagdana?? nema čekalica, nema ničega. sve to loše izgleda... ValaMala, brojiš sitno??? kada vadiš betu??? sretno


Hej, lijepo što si se sjetila  :Smile: ) da, sitno, sitno, ali ne beta, nego u nedjelju radim testić. Već sam kupila (dva, pa nek jedan bude u pričuvi), pa ćemo vidjeti. Ako je -, onda nam slijedi prvi aih, premda se duboko u sebi nadam da smo možda ipak uspjeli...

----------


## ruža82

nadam se da ćeš nas sve razveseliti s dobrim vijestima :Love:

----------


## laky

Tko je od biologa na VV jeli doslo do promjene?

----------


## Jesen82

cure ako može mala pomoć.. što ste pile za bolove prije punkcije? s obzirom da neću dobiti anesteziju...

----------


## ValaMala

Joj draga, kažu ti da ništa ne popiješ jer dobivaš "koktel" (normabel+voltaren), tako da ne znam što da ti kažem. Meni su prije HSG-a rekli da popijem ketonal, mislim prestrašna glupost, to ti je kao da ti netko kaže da popiješ 2 aspirina prije nego ideš roditi... Stisni zube i proći ćeš to kao i druge žene prije tebe. A ako bude zaista strašno, prebaci se u Petrovu ili negdje gdje daju anesteziju, kao ja...

----------


## ruža82

> Joj draga, kažu ti da ništa ne popiješ jer dobivaš "koktel" (normabel+voltaren), tako da ne znam što da ti kažem. Meni su prije HSG-a rekli da popijem ketonal, mislim prestrašna glupost, to ti je kao da ti netko kaže da popiješ 2 aspirina prije nego ideš roditi... Stisni zube i proći ćeš to kao i druge žene prije tebe. A ako bude zaista strašno, prebaci se u Petrovu ili negdje gdje daju anesteziju, kao ja...


Ne kužim?? kamo si se prebacila??

----------


## Jesen82

> Joj draga, kažu ti da ništa ne popiješ jer dobivaš "koktel" (normabel+voltaren), tako da ne znam što da ti kažem. Meni su prije HSG-a rekli da popijem ketonal, mislim prestrašna glupost, to ti je kao da ti netko kaže da popiješ 2 aspirina prije nego ideš roditi... Stisni zube i proći ćeš to kao i druge žene prije tebe. A ako bude zaista strašno, prebaci se u Petrovu ili negdje gdje daju anesteziju, kao ja...


vidiš mene prohodnost nije ništa boljela.. malo pritiska.. jače me boli menga nego što me to boljelo

ma zdurati ću... jesu svi pa ću i ja....za sada ostajem kod Lučija privatno pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## ValaMala

> Ne kužim?? kamo si se prebacila??


Za sada sam na VV kod dr. A., ako sutra ne bude plusić, idem na 3 AIH-a. No imam dogovoreno u Petrovoj kod jednog doktora, kako bi me stavio na listu za IVF jer se jako dugo čeka, pa ne želim gubiti vrijeme. Stvar je u tome da ne mogu na punkciju bez anestezije (već i HSG priča mi je bila stravično bolna), pa ako dođe do toga da moramo na taj postupak, idem u Petrovu, znaš..

----------


## ValaMala

> vidiš mene prohodnost nije ništa boljela.. malo pritiska.. jače me boli menga nego što me to boljelo
> 
> ma zdurati ću... jesu svi pa ću i ja....za sada ostajem kod Lučija privatno pa ćemo vidjeti...


Kužim te totalno, da imamo love za to sada i ja bih išla kod njega. Naravno da ćeš izdržati, a Luči je prekrasan i proći će to za čas...

----------


## Jesen82

> Kužim te totalno, da imamo love za to sada i ja bih išla kod njega. Naravno da ćeš izdržati, a Luči je prekrasan i proći će to za čas...


je, stvarno je odličan :Smile:  držim ti fige draga u Petrovoj i da bude ogromna beturina!

----------


## ValaMala

> je, stvarno je odličan držim ti fige draga u Petrovoj i da bude ogromna beturina!


Puno ti hvala, nadam se da će možda sutra ipak taj plusić, pa da nećemo ni doći do Petrove

----------


## marincezg

> Ne mogu vjerovati da se ni jedna cura ne javlja se nekim novostima, zar nitko nije bio u postupku prije blagdana?? nema čekalica, nema ničega. sve to loše izgleda... ValaMala, brojiš sitno??? kada vadiš betu??? sretno


ne mogu ni ja vjerovati da nikog nema sa nekim novostima......
jeli dr.A pocinje radit 10.1.?????
ako da onda ce valjda biti kakvih novost,i mada se mogla neka i javit ako su bile u postupku prije blagdana...
 sretno svima....

----------


## tarajan

> Za sada sam na VV kod dr. A., ako sutra ne bude plusić, idem na 3 AIH-a. No imam dogovoreno u Petrovoj kod jednog doktora, kako bi me stavio na listu za IVF jer se jako dugo čeka, pa ne želim gubiti vrijeme. Stvar je u tome da ne mogu na punkciju bez anestezije (već i HSG priča mi je bila stravično bolna), pa ako dođe do toga da moramo na taj postupak, idem u Petrovu, znaš..


Sry Vala što ti tako upadam....sve sam to prošla....HSG mi je bio koma,bolan a i doktor koji mi ga je radio je bio katastrofa....
Na punkciji sam bila 30.10.i jedino što sam prije nje uzela je normabel jer se užasno bojim injekcija i vjeruj mi....punkcija je,bar meni,bila mačji kašalj naspram HSG-a...ako nisi bila na ni jednoj punkciji,nemoj se bojati jer je to stvarno individualno i samo šlušaj sestre koje su meni jako puno pomogle....sretno :Klap:

----------


## ValaMala

*tarajan*, hvala ti, imaš pravo to je valjda sve individualno. A gdje si imala postupke? Vidim dolje srčeko, čestitam od sveg srca!

Inače, jutros veliki minus...

----------


## ruža82

> *tarajan*, hvala ti, imaš pravo to je valjda sve individualno. A gdje si imala postupke? Vidim dolje srčeko, čestitam od sveg srca!
> 
> Inače, jutros veliki minus...


Ej, taj minus ti ne mora niš značiti, i meni je kod biokemijske bio minus, a eto bila je beta iako mala. još ima nade. što ćeš sada, ideš vadit betu ili??

----------


## ValaMala

Neću vaditi betu, ionako šanse nisu bile velike, to je prvi klomifenski ciljani, a i totalno imam pms, tako da će menga za koji dan ziher. Prestala sam s utrićima, sutra idem ginekologu po uputnicu za aih i za petrovu, te napraviti papu i briseve (bit će skoro godina dana od zadnjih). 3. d.c. na VV, pa slijedi prvi aih...

----------


## ruža82

Evo danas počinju nove borbe, bolnica opet radi i nadam se da će se uskoro neko javiti s dobrim vijestima :Very Happy: . imam pitanje pa molim da mi neko s više iskustva pomogne. prošli ciklus imala sam AIH i s njim biokemijsku trudnoću. nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića, menga došla i bila ok. sada mi je (jučer) bio 19 dan poslije menstruacije i imala sam malo krvarenje, onak na papiru, al bilo je i trajalo je recimo 5 sati. a pred neznam 6 dana mi je opet na papiru bila u dva navrata kao crvena žilica, pa me zanima što bi to bilo, dal se moram zabrinuti??? il ići k dr. al krvarenja već nema i sve mi je ok. pomozite :Love:

----------


## kiša

jutro cure,

dal netko zna kad dr. počinje raditi??

----------


## ValaMala

> Evo danas počinju nove borbe, bolnica opet radi i nadam se da će se uskoro neko javiti s dobrim vijestima. imam pitanje pa molim da mi neko s više iskustva pomogne. prošli ciklus imala sam AIH i s njim biokemijsku trudnoću. nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića, menga došla i bila ok. sada mi je (jučer) bio 19 dan poslije menstruacije i imala sam malo krvarenje, onak na papiru, al bilo je i trajalo je recimo 5 sati. a pred neznam 6 dana mi je opet na papiru bila u dva navrata kao crvena žilica, pa me zanima što bi to bilo, dal se moram zabrinuti??? il ići k dr. al krvarenja već nema i sve mi je ok. pomozite


A da nije inplantacijsko krvarenje? Možda je kakva bebica na putu?

----------


## ValaMala

> jutro cure,
> 
> dal netko zna kad dr. počinje raditi??


To se i ja pitam, neki su rekli da normalno rade od 10.1. a opet sam čula da su tada sestre gore, a da dr. A. kreče tjedan poslije?

----------


## ruža82

> To se i ja pitam, neki su rekli da normalno rade od 10.1. a opet sam čula da su tada sestre gore, a da dr. A. kreče tjedan poslije?


Jedna frendica mi je rekla neka ga nazove poslije 10, pretpostavlja da onda počinje raditi. eh kad bi bar bilo implantacijsko, samo mislim da nije moguće

----------


## ValaMala

Nikad ne znaš, pričekaj do kada bi trebala dobiti mengu, pa brzo testić

----------


## ruža82

> Nikad ne znaš, pričekaj do kada bi trebala dobiti mengu, pa brzo testić


Eh, kad nit neznam kad bih trebala dobiti mengu, kad nemam redovito, najkraći ciklus mi je bio 29 dana i to nakon klomifena, a inače... molim boga da je, al neznam kad bih uopšte mogla raditi test?? za 10 dana il više il manje :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ValaMala

Ja imam isti problem s ciklusima. Jedan je trajao 90 dana! Pa ti dočekaj mengu, katastrofa. No od tada se uvijek dogovaram s dr. da izazovemo mengu, na najprirodniji način, utrićima. Stavljam ih 10 dana, napravim test, ako je negativan prestanem s utrićima i za tri dana kao po satiću, menga. Čudi me da ti to nije predložio, pa nema smisla gubiti vrijeme na beskrajno čekanje...

----------


## ruža82

nekako mi je uvijek izgledalo da moj soc. gin. nerado daje bilo što za izazivanje m. al sada ću čekati do recimo 35 -tog dana i zvat odmah neka mi da nešto da dobijem.

----------


## ValaMala

Kužim, ali to je kada se menga baš "izaziva". Ovo je više prirodni način, pošto zapravo u tijelo samo unosiš ono što bi u tom dijelu ciklusa normalno moralo biti, progesteron. To mi je već u 3 navrata dao dr. Alebić kako ne bi čekali mengu beskrajno, ne moj soc. ginekolog.

----------


## tarajan

> *tarajan*, hvala ti, imaš pravo to je valjda sve individualno. A gdje si imala postupke? Vidim dolje srčeko, čestitam od sveg srca!
> 
> Inače, jutros veliki minus...


Hvala....sve sam obavljala što se tiče potpomognute na VV-u kod dr.A,jedino sam HSG radila u općoj bolnici Bjelovar i to mi se jako zamjerilo :Evil or Very Mad: ....laparaskopiju mi je radio dr.Habek na SD-u(super dr,bar meni...a i osoblje)

To ti nemora ništ značiti jer jedino kad vadiš betu je pouzdano...

----------


## tarajan

> To se i ja pitam, neki su rekli da normalno rade od 10.1. a opet sam čula da su tada sestre gore, a da dr. A. kreče tjedan poslije?


zvala danas dr jer mi se sestre nisu javljale....RADEEEEEEEEEE SVIIIIII.......idem sutra kod njih na kombinirani probirrrr....

----------


## ValaMala

> zvala danas dr jer mi se sestre nisu javljale....RADEEEEEEEEEE SVIIIIII.......idem sutra kod njih na kombinirani probirrrr....


Jao sad ću ispasti seljo  :Smile:  što je kombinirani probir? Super što rade, ja sam skoro gore

----------


## ruža82

Je li bio tko ovaj tjedan gore?? kako je??

----------


## ValaMala

Dobila sam mengu danas i hvala bogu na utrogestanima, ne znam bih li bez njih ikada i dobila m., ovako kao satić, tri dana nakon što ih prestanem uzimati, bum. 
U petak idem gore, 3. dc, pa, nadam se, konačno prvi AIH. Samo pitanje, kad idem na pregled taj 3.dc, jel dolazim gore kao za folikulometriju, rano, ili kasnije kao za pregled?

Ružo, ti si bila na klomifenima prije aih-a, pa štoperica? Koliko si imala zrelih folikula?

----------


## pirica

> Dobila sam mengu danas i hvala bogu na utrogestanima, ne znam bih li bez njih ikada i dobila m., ovako kao satić, tri dana nakon što ih prestanem uzimati, bum. 
> U petak idem gore, 3. dc, pa, nadam se, konačno prvi AIH. Samo pitanje, kad idem na pregled taj 3.dc, jel dolazim gore kao za folikulometriju, rano, ili kasnije kao za pregled?
> 
> Ružo, ti si bila na klomifenima prije aih-a, pa štoperica? Koliko si imala zrelih folikula?


dođeš isto kao i za folikulometriju

----------


## ValaMala

Sad sam zvala gore da se naručim i sestra je bila sva zbunjena, kaže da imaju neki novi program za naručivanje i da su se neke stvari promijenile. Pitala sam je dolazim li kao za folikulom. i rekla je da se sve promijenilo (što god to značilo) i da dođem iza 10. Jel netko gore u petak?

----------


## pirica

> Sad sam zvala gore da se naručim i sestra je bila sva zbunjena, kaže da imaju neki novi program za naručivanje i da su se neke stvari promijenile. Pitala sam je dolazim li kao za folikulom. i rekla je da se sve promijenilo (što god to značilo) i da dođem iza 10. Jel netko gore u petak?


 pa koliko sam skužila imaju centralno naručivanje

----------


## ValaMala

Nemam pojma, ali bila je jako pogubljena  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Nemam pojma, ali bila je jako pogubljena


 kad sam ja zadnji put bila radila mi je centralno naručivanje i dala mi je papir s potvrdom koji dan i u koliko sati sam naručena

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, tako je bilo prije i meni, no ovo je neki novi program, što li. Ma svejedno, glavno da sam naručena, nadam se da idemo normalno u aih, da će ultrazvuk pokazati da imamo zeleno svjetlo

----------


## Kadauna

ovo su dobre vijesti za Vuk Vrhovec, mislim na uvođenje termina i reda. odlično!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još krenu i postupci i uspješnost u istoj mjeri kao i u drugim klinikama............... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

> Dobila sam mengu danas i hvala bogu na utrogestanima, ne znam bih li bez njih ikada i dobila m., ovako kao satić, tri dana nakon što ih prestanem uzimati, bum. 
> U petak idem gore, 3. dc, pa, nadam se, konačno prvi AIH. Samo pitanje, kad idem na pregled taj 3.dc, jel dolazim gore kao za folikulometriju, rano, ili kasnije kao za pregled?
> 
> Ružo, ti si bila na klomifenima prije aih-a, pa štoperica? Koliko si imala zrelih folikula?


Prvi put nisam nikako reagirala, AIH mi je rađen 21 dc, i po mom mišljenju se radilo tek toliko da se odradi. dr. mi nije želio ništa reči. e sad na drugom AIH-u, isto nije baš bio pričljiv, al tam na papiru sam pročitala  pod folikul- 16/16. sad dal su bila dva veličine 16 ili jedan 16/16, nemam pojma. samo je rekao dr da sve dobro izgleda i da niš ne pitam. neznam dal je samo samnom tako da "bolje da ništ ne pitam" ili je to normalno. bila sam na klomifenima od 3-7 dc. prvi put 2x1, drugi puta 3x1. prvi puta jedna injekcija štoperice, drugi puta dvije. 
ja sam danas počela s utrogestanima, zbog onog krvarenja. tako da planiram kroz 2 tjedna krenuti na 3 AIH

----------


## ruža82

> ovo su dobre vijesti za Vuk Vrhovec, mislim na uvođenje termina i reda. odlično!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da još krenu i postupci i uspješnost u istoj mjeri kao i u drugim klinikama............... ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem. malo je to bezveze, svi dolazimo u jutro na 7 a onda sam u 10-11 na pregledu. pogotovo za nas koji još imamo 2 sata vožnje doma, i stići na posao na 2 smjenu

----------


## eva133

Bok cure, nova sam na forumu, ali pratim vas već nekoliko mjeseci. Bila sam na inseminaciji u 12. mj koja nažalost nije uspjela. Sad čekam mengu da se naručim. Očito mi slijedi još puno odlazaka u zg prije trudnoće. Hvala Bogu na ovom forumu. Puno sam toga naučila, a bila sam totalni neznalica. Kakav je to novi način naručivanja?

----------


## pirica

*ruža82* nije ti on baš pričljiv, ali na kraju sve piše na onom papiru od protokola pa eto

----------


## ruža82

> *ruža82* nije ti on baš pričljiv, ali na kraju sve piše na onom papiru od protokola pa eto


šteta je to, mislim da za sve informacije moramo tako reći moliti... ja sam bila samo na AIH tak da tam i baš nema ae što pisati. al lakše je znati da je i s drugima takav. već sam mislila da sam mu dosadna jer ga uvijek želim nešto pitati

----------


## marincezg

> potpisujem. malo je to bezveze, svi dolazimo u jutro na 7 a onda sam u 10-11 na pregledu. pogotovo za nas koji još imamo 2 sata vožnje doma, i stići na posao na 2 smjenu


ti jos ides i na posao?????   svaka ti cast........
ja sam bila na bolovanju za vrijeme postupka, (jedino ako ti nedaju bolovanje to je druga stvar, jer ima i toga, nazalost)

----------


## ruža82

Folikulometrije odrađujem tako da radim poslije, a poslije AIH sam bila doma par dana. i inače je sve to godišnji, ništa bolovanje. šef kaže da ne treba doznake kad ionako on to plača. dao bi on meni bolovanje, ali bi mi to cijelu godinu podmetao pod nos. mogu samo reči da je naporno, a još radim u dućanu gdje moram biti stalno nasmješena, a najrađe bih plakala kako sam jadna :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Nije ni meni baš pričljiv, no ja se nedam. Pitam, pa ako mi ne odgovori ili mi odgovori nejasno, ja opet pitam. I nedam se van.  :Smile: ) Mislim da sam mu već i malo smiješna, ali mislim da je moje pravo znati što se događa kada se radi o mojem tijelu, mojoj bebici i budućnosti. 

Joj, Ružo, znam kako ti je, meni ima dana kada bih se najradije zavukla pod neki stol...  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

> ja sam danas počela s utrogestanima, zbog onog krvarenja. tako da planiram kroz 2 tjedna krenuti na 3 AIH


Jao, pa to je možda stvarno trudnoća!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Nije dr. baš tako povučen i šutljiv..  vidjet ćete s vremenom.

sretno..

----------


## ValaMala

Meni je dr. A. jako simpatičan i mislim da ima srce

----------


## ruža82

> Jao, pa to je možda stvarno trudnoća!!!


nije, bila sam na ultrazvuku kod svog gin i kaže ovak: da je to krvarenje očito posljedica biokemijske, da zapravo nije ni bila ovulacija, folikule ne vidi, ne vidi ništa(pametno). i tak mi je dao utriće da dobijem m čim prije pa da krenem u postupak. i ja sam se ponadala ali :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ruža82

> Meni je dr. A. jako simpatičan i mislim da ima srce


Ako uspoređujem ova dva AIH-a na kojima sam bila, vidi se napredak u komunikaciji. pretpostavljam da i to sve ide kako nas više poznaje pa tako i mi njega

----------


## ValaMala

Ima nešto u tome. 
Žao mi je što izgleda da nije trudnoća, no sad što prije završiti utriće, pa opet u borbu. Koliko ih uzimaš, ja obično 10 dana 3x1, pa prestanem i menga dođe nakon tri dana

----------


## ruža82

> Ima nešto u tome. 
> Žao mi je što izgleda da nije trudnoća, no sad što prije završiti utriće, pa opet u borbu. Koliko ih uzimaš, ja obično 10 dana 3x1, pa prestanem i menga dođe nakon tri dana


meni je dao 2x1 isto 10 dana, al me muči što sam opet danas počela lagano krvariti. ne kužim što se događa

----------


## ValaMala

Žao mi je, znam kako se osjećaš. Želiš naprijed i da bar nešto bude normalno, a stalno ti vlastito tijelo daje auto-golove.  :Sad:  Možda je to menga, što misliš? Ako je endometrij dovoljne debljine, moguće je da si jednostavno prokrvarila pod utrićima. Meni je dr. jednom prilikom rekao da ako prokrvarim, jednostavno prestanem s utrićima. Ja bih se javila ginekologu, da vidiš što se događa... Sretno! 

Ja sam sutra gore, nadam se da je sve ok i da idemo s aih-om.

----------


## ruža82

> Žao mi je, znam kako se osjećaš. Želiš naprijed i da bar nešto bude normalno, a stalno ti vlastito tijelo daje auto-golove.  Možda je to menga, što misliš? Ako je endometrij dovoljne debljine, moguće je da si jednostavno prokrvarila pod utrićima. Meni je dr. jednom prilikom rekao da ako prokrvarim, jednostavno prestanem s utrićima. Ja bih se javila ginekologu, da vidiš što se događa... Sretno! 
> 
> Ja sam sutra gore, nadam se da je sve ok i da idemo s aih-om.


 nije menga jer je premalo krvarenje, evo trenutno nema ničega. bumo vidjeli...
si bila danas??? ajde da čujemo neke svježe dojmove

----------


## ValaMala

Bila, bila.  :Smile: 
Prvo, totalno me lupilo koliko je čekaonica prazna! Prije nije bilo mjesta za sjediti, a danas svega par cura. Jedna je dobila hrpu injekcija, valjda kreće u postupak, a dvije su bile kod dr. prije mene. Kada sam otišla, ostao je jedan par i mislim još jedna cura. 

Uglavnom, doktor je bio prekrasan danas, baš me nasmijao, ful onako pozitivan, a to mi puno znači. Sve je ok, od danas sam na klomifenima (dvaput dnevno 5 dana), a sljedeću srijedu prva folikulometrija.

----------


## ruža82

> Bila, bila. 
> Prvo, totalno me lupilo koliko je čekaonica prazna! Prije nije bilo mjesta za sjediti, a danas svega par cura. Jedna je dobila hrpu injekcija, valjda kreće u postupak, a dvije su bile kod dr. prije mene. Kada sam otišla, ostao je jedan par i mislim još jedna cura. 
> 
> Uglavnom, doktor je bio prekrasan danas, baš me nasmijao, ful onako pozitivan, a to mi puno znači. Sve je ok, od danas sam na klomifenima (dvaput dnevno 5 dana), a sljedeću srijedu prva folikulometrija.


 a što je s naručivanjem, da li vrijedi ono da se naručuje na folikul., punkcije od jutra, pa ostalo poslije ili??? držim ti fige da dobro reagiraš na klomifen

----------


## eva133

> Bila, bila. 
> Prvo, totalno me lupilo koliko je čekaonica prazna! Prije nije bilo mjesta za sjediti, a danas svega par cura. Jedna je dobila hrpu injekcija, valjda kreće u postupak, a dvije su bile kod dr. prije mene. Kada sam otišla, ostao je jedan par i mislim još jedna cura. 
> 
> Uglavnom, doktor je bio prekrasan danas, baš me nasmijao, ful onako pozitivan, a to mi puno znači. Sve je ok, od danas sam na klomifenima (dvaput dnevno 5 dana), a sljedeću srijedu prva folikulometrija.


Nadam se da neće biti gužve kad ja budem išla. Dobro si prošla. Znači u postupku si. Ja bi isto trebala na drugi AIH krajem mjeseca. Prvi mi bio u 12 mj. i 0 bodova. Bila na klomifenima 3-7 dan. AIH mi rađen 14. dan. Držim ti fige da uspiješ.

----------


## ruža82

> Nadam se da neće biti gužve kad ja budem išla. Dobro si prošla. Znači u postupku si. Ja bi isto trebala na drugi AIH krajem mjeseca. Prvi mi bio u 12 mj. i 0 bodova. Bila na klomifenima 3-7 dan. AIH mi rađen 14. dan. Držim ti fige da uspiješ.


i ja planiram na 3AIH pod kraj mjeseca, kako ti je izgledao prvi?? koja ti je dijagnoza??

----------


## eva133

Dijagnoze nemam, tj. sve je ok i kod mene i kod muža, ali trudnoća nikako. Došla sam 3.dc i dobila klomifene. Kad sam ih popila morala doći da vidi da li su počeli rasti, onda opet za dva dana da vidi jesu li narasli. Sljedeći dan bila štoperica i onda 2 dana poslije AIH. Kako je bilo kod tebe?

----------


## ruža82

kod mene prvi nikako, AIH mi je rađen tek 21 dan, reda radi, sam dr. je rekao da nisam nikako reagirala. imala sam klomifen 2x1. drugi klomifen 3x1 i biokemijska od toga, AIH rađen 15 dan.  e a sada ćemo vidjeti

----------


## eva133

Mojoj prijateljici je par puta već odgođen AIH jer je imala previše folikula. Dr je rekao da je rizično raditi. Mislim da bi pošizila da ih pijem, a ono ništa. Tko zna možda ćemo mi zajedno na AIH. Danas mi je 21.dc. Inače dobijem svakih 30-32 dana.

----------


## ruža82

ja imam još 7 dana utrogestana, pa onda kad dobijem, inače mi je 2-3 dana trebalo, al sad pošto imam to nekvo lagano krvarenje neznam kak če biti. al moglo bi se poklopiti da ćemo zajedno :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

E pa to bi taman moglo biti to. Prošli put nije uspjelo ni meni ni curi što je išla sa mnom. Nadam se da će ovaj put biti bolje.

----------


## ValaMala

*Eva*, jel ti rekao doktor koliko je folikula bilo? Ja sam prošli mjesec bila na klomifenima, isto od 3. - 7. d.c., pa štoperica, ali nismo išli na aih, nego ciljane odnose. Imala sam jedan folikul, vodeći, iz kojeg je valjda bila ovulacija, ali i dosta manjih. Sada me zato stavio ponovo na 2 klomifena dnevno, rekao je da je to bila ok reakcija za aih, te da ne bi išao na jaču stimulaciju. 

Pošto je moja zaliha jajnih stanica ogromna - nakon nalaza doktor je rekao da je to najveći broj koji je vidio - i ja sam se bojala da možda ne izreagiram s hrpom folikula ili, nedaj bože hiperst., ali evo, sve ok za sada.

Stvarno se nadam da ću konačno doći do tog prvog aih-a, više ne mogu čekati.

Inače, jel vam bio bolan postupak, ja se doista toga bojim, zato što imam malo čudan cerviks (valjda je malo zavinut, što li, pa se teže prođe kroz njega), zbog čega mi 2 pokušaja hsg-a nisu uspjela, ali su bila strašno bolna. Dogovorila sam s doktorom da će mi sljedeći put pokušati proći kateterom kroz c. da vidimo jel ide...

----------


## ValaMala

Šteta što onoj curi koja je imala puno folikula nisu napravili ivf, mislim šteta toliko jajnih stanica...  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

Imala sam 2 folikula. Dr je rekao da je to ok. Meni je to bio prvi AIH i nisam znala šta da očekujem. Iako su svi govorili da je bezbolno ipak sam trtala. Stvarno nije bolno. Osjetila sam kad su mi stavljali kateter ali nije bolno. Stalno sam očekivala kad će ta bol, a ono ništa. Ne znam kako će biti u tvom slučaju zbog cerviksa, ali mislim da neće biti strašno. Više me je bolilo kad mi je vadio kateter, ali ponavljam ništa strašno. Curi nisu radili ivf jer joj je kao i meni sve ok. Valjda je dr nije htio mučiti ivf-om jer bi trebala ostati trudna i prirodno.

----------


## ValaMala

Idiopatska neplodnost je još i najgora od svega. Mislim, kao da je nekako lakše znati u čemu je problem. Tipa, ja ne ovuliram zbog pcos-a, pa trebamo pomoć stimulacije + štoperica, a mm ima granični spermiogram. Ovako kad je naizgled sve savršeno, a bebice niotkuda, to mora da je jako teško... Jeste radili onaj pct?

----------


## eva133

> Idiopatska neplodnost je još i najgora od svega. Mislim, kao da je nekako lakše znati u čemu je problem. Tipa, ja ne ovuliram zbog pcos-a, pa trebamo pomoć stimulacije + štoperica, a mm ima granični spermiogram. Ovako kad je naizgled sve savršeno, a bebice niotkuda, to mora da je jako teško... Jeste radili onaj pct?


I ja mislim da bi mi bilo lakše da znam da je negdje problem. Ovako se nadam iz mjeseca u mjesec. Dr stalo potiče na bračne dužnosti. Rekla sam mužu da kada ostanem trudna da nema šanse da me dodirne neko vrijeme. Što je pct?

----------


## ValaMala

Post koitalni test. Nakon odnosa s mužem, odeš na pregled na kojem se ustanovi postoji li imunološka nekompatibilnost, ili riječima stručnjaka:
*
Postkoitalni test*
U svrhu utvrđivanja sposobnosti plivanja spermija kroz sluz grlića maternice partnerice moguće je napraviti postkoitalni test, odnosno uzeti uzorak sluzi grlića maternice i sjemena iz vagine nakon spolnog odnosa, te pod mikroskopom promatrati aktivnost spermija. Ukoliko se spermiji drže zajedno i ne plivaju prema naprijed, to može ukazivati da u sluzi grlića maternice postoje antitijela protiv spermija.

----------


## ValaMala

Baš mi je čudno što vas nisu poslali na to pošto je sve ostalo ok.

----------


## eva133

> Baš mi je čudno što vas nisu poslali na to pošto je sve ostalo ok.


Prvi put čujem za to. Pitat ću dr A za to. Jesi ti to radila?

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam, ali baš mi je neki dan tu pisala cura koja je išla na to privatno i ispalo je da odmah nakon odnosa već nije bilo živih spermatozoida zbog upravo tog problema. Mene nisu slali zato što nije ni čudno što nisam začela kad ne ovuliram, a dragi nema najbajniji spermiogram, znaš

----------


## Kadauna

pct se više ne radi, ne po defaultu, ako sam dobro upoznata a što se tiče AIH-a, treba stvarno imati na umu da je uspješnost AIH postupka negdje 8-12% ( s tim da je ovih 12% vrlo optimistično). 

Govorim vam cure to samo kako biste se pripremile na moguće ishode, ja sam uvijek voljela znati za postotke, a ovaj za AIH znači da možda, možda, možda svaka 10. ostaje trudna pomoću AIH-a po postupku. 

SRETNO i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

A gle, postoci su poznati, no opet mislim da nije dobro ići u bilo koji postupak s mišlju da vjerojatno neće uspjeti. Idemo u svaki s punom nadom, pa što bude bude

----------


## slatkica

> Mojoj prijateljici je par puta već odgođen AIH jer je imala previše folikula. Dr je rekao da je rizično raditi. Mislim da bi pošizila da ih pijem, a ono ništa. Tko zna možda ćemo mi zajedno na AIH. Danas mi je 21.dc. Inače dobijem svakih 30-32 dana.


hej evo upadam ,al bi htjela reći da sam ja isto bila na klomifenima i imala sam više folikula pa se nije mogao raditi AIH radi mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće,al sam išla na ivf odma da ne propadnu bezveze

----------


## Kadauna

> A gle, postoci su poznati, no opet mislim da nije dobro ići u bilo koji postupak s mišlju da vjerojatno neće uspjeti. Idemo u svaki s punom nadom, pa što bude bude



naravno :Yes:  da treba ići s nadom....  i sretno

----------


## eva133

> A gle, postoci su poznati, no opet mislim da nije dobro ići u bilo koji postupak s mišlju da vjerojatno neće uspjeti. Idemo u svaki s punom nadom, pa što bude bude


Ja sam u prvi postupak ušla puna nade. Znam da postotak nije neki ali sam se nadala i naravno razočarala. Sad sam već malo više na zemlji i od drugog ne očekujem previše.

----------


## marincezg

> Post koitalni test. Nakon odnosa s mužem, odeš na pregled na kojem se ustanovi postoji li imunološka nekompatibilnost, ili riječima stručnjaka:
> *
> Postkoitalni test*
> U svrhu utvrđivanja sposobnosti plivanja spermija kroz sluz grlića maternice partnerice moguće je napraviti postkoitalni test, odnosno uzeti uzorak sluzi grlića maternice i sjemena iz vagine nakon spolnog odnosa, te pod mikroskopom promatrati aktivnost spermija. Ukoliko se spermiji drže zajedno i ne plivaju prema naprijed, to može ukazivati da u sluzi grlića maternice postoje antitijela protiv spermija.


ajme meni pa za ovo prvi pit cujem, uzas......
ma bolje bi mi bilo da sto manje znam

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, zvuči grozno da tako nešto uopće može postojati, jelda? Ali s druge strane, bar znaš koji je problem, a to bi puno značilo mnogim parovima kojima stalno govore da je sve ok, a bebica ne dolazi...

----------


## ValaMala

> hej evo upadam ,al bi htjela reći da sam ja isto bila na klomifenima i imala sam više folikula pa se nije mogao raditi AIH radi mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće,al sam išla na ivf odma da ne propadnu bezveze


To se i ja nadam, ako bude previše folikula za aih, da neće samo propasti taj ciklus, idemo na ivf, pa kud puklo da puklo. 
*slatkica* kod kojeg doktora je to bilo?

----------


## ruža82

> hej evo upadam ,al bi htjela reći da sam ja isto bila na klomifenima i imala sam više folikula pa se nije mogao raditi AIH radi mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće,al sam išla na ivf odma da ne propadnu bezveze


eh vidiš, o tome uopšte nisam mislila!!!!! i kako je izgledao IVF, koliko čega

----------


## slatkica

> To se i ja nadam, ako bude previše folikula za aih, da neće samo propasti taj ciklus, idemo na ivf, pa kud puklo da puklo. 
> *slatkica* kod kojeg doktora je to bilo?


kod dr.Lučingera na VV dok je još bio,istina da se ti pripremiš na AIH,dođeš tamo a on ti veli ajmo na ivf,pa si malo zbunjen,preplašen ,al sretan da ciklus nije bio uzaludan 
želim ti puno sreće i jedva čekam da javiš što je bilo

----------


## slatkica

> eh vidiš, o tome uopšte nisam mislila!!!!! i kako je izgledao IVF, koliko čega


pa bilo je 15 folikula al sam na kraju dobila 2 stanice,tako da je nakraju ispalo da je mogao biti AIH ali oni to neznaju dok ne naprave punkciju,a riskirati toliko nemogu.
nadam se da će mi ovaj ivf na koji se sad spremam biti bolji što se stanica tiče,jer ET poslije prvog ivf nije bio s dobrim izgledima,stanice nisu bile dovoljno dobre.

----------


## ValaMala

To ti se onda nije uračunalo u jedan od onih 6 postupaka, je l' da? Jel bila bolna punkcija? Sada si kod dr. Alebića za ivf? Kad ideš?

----------


## slatkica

> To ti se onda nije uračunalo u jedan od onih 6 postupaka, je l' da? Jel bila bolna punkcija? Sada si kod dr. Alebića za ivf? Kad ideš?


sad sam kod Dr.Tomića u vinogradskoj,danas sutra krećem sa stimulacijom pikicama,pa otprilike za 14 dana punkcija,nadam se da će sve bit ok,u vin . ako punkcija pada u toku tijedna daju potpunu anesteziju,a najbolje od svega je što nema gužve,kad se sjetim VV ovo je preporod
a što se tiče punkcije jeli bolna neću reći da nije,al izdrži se ,stisneš zube i moliš Boga da završi,pošto sam ja došla na AIH a oni su taj dan rekli da je punkcija,nisam stigla razmišljati šta me čeka

----------


## ValaMala

Puno puno sreće! Javi kako napreduje sve

----------


## slatkica

danas sam krenula sa stimulacijom,prva pikica je prošla jeeeeeee,nije uopće strašno
ja sam tak vesela :Smile: 
za 8 d idema na UZV,pa ćemo vidjet kad opet
al 14d ciklusa mi je rođendan,bio bi to najljepši mogući poklon da uspije i da sve bude ok

----------


## ruža82

> danas sam krenula sa stimulacijom,prva pikica je prošla jeeeeeee,nije uopće strašno
> ja sam tak vesela
> za 8 d idema na UZV,pa ćemo vidjet kad opet
> al 14d ciklusa mi je rođendan,bio bi to najljepši mogući poklon da uspije i da sve bude ok


a kad je to 30.1??? držim ti fige da ti se ostvari želja

----------


## špelkica

> kod dr.Lučingera na VV dok je još bio,istina da se ti pripremiš na AIH,dođeš tamo a on ti veli ajmo na ivf,pa si malo zbunjen,preplašen ,al sretan da ciklus nije bio uzaludan 
> želim ti puno sreće i jedva čekam da javiš što je bilo


To mi je bilo super kod njega, ja sam jednom išla na kontrolu zbog ciste (zbog koje mi je propao prošli ciklus i nisam mogla na AIH) i on meni super, navečer štoperica, za dva dan AIH. Ja sam ostala ono- a nisam pila klomifen, imala sam problema s prirodnom ovulacijom. Iskoristio prirodnu ovulaciju, nisam mislila da je to moguće jer mi je moj soc ginić stalno govorio da neće biti ništa od moje prirodne ovulacije. Nažalost, nije uspjelo, ali zbog drugih razloga. On mi je apsolutno bio super, žao mi je da ga više nema na VV

----------


## ValaMala

> danas sam krenula sa stimulacijom,prva pikica je prošla jeeeeeee,nije uopće strašno
> ja sam tak vesela
> za 8 d idema na UZV,pa ćemo vidjet kad opet
> al 14d ciklusa mi je rođendan,bio bi to najljepši mogući poklon da uspije i da sve bude ok


Prekrasno, čestitke za početak stimulacije! Jel se sama pikaš ili ideš u Vinogradsku? Puno puno sreće, doista!

----------


## slatkica

> a kad je to 30.1??? držim ti fige da ti se ostvari želja


29.01 mi je 14 dan,a bumo vidli ,možda dan ranije ili kasnije

----------


## slatkica

> Prekrasno, čestitke za početak stimulacije! Jel se sama pikaš ili ideš u Vinogradsku? Puno puno sreće, doista!


sama se pikam u trbuh,jest da sam prvo 5 min držala injekciju i skupljala hrabrosti da se piknem,al nije strašno,kad znaš zakaj to radiš proleti ti kroz glavu da je to bar sva muka u svemu tome

----------


## slatkica

> To mi je bilo super kod njega, ja sam jednom išla na kontrolu zbog ciste (zbog koje mi je propao prošli ciklus i nisam mogla na AIH) i on meni super, navečer štoperica, za dva dan AIH. Ja sam ostala ono- a nisam pila klomifen, imala sam problema s prirodnom ovulacijom. Iskoristio prirodnu ovulaciju, nisam mislila da je to moguće jer mi je moj soc ginić stalno govorio da neće biti ništa od moje prirodne ovulacije. Nažalost, nije uspjelo, ali zbog drugih razloga. On mi je apsolutno bio super, žao mi je da ga više nema na VV


slažem se da je super tip.zna što radi i ima super pristup,što je meni osobno puno značilo

----------


## slatkica

> Bila, bila. 
> . Sve je ok, od danas sam na klomifenima (dvaput dnevno 5 dana), a sljedeću srijedu prva folikulometrija.


jedva čekamo vijesti :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

> Dijagnoze nemam, tj. sve je ok i kod mene i kod muža, ali trudnoća nikako. Došla sam 3.dc i dobila klomifene. Kad sam ih popila morala doći da vidi da li su počeli rasti, onda opet za dva dana da vidi jesu li narasli. Sljedeći dan bila štoperica i onda 2 dana poslije AIH. Kako je bilo kod tebe?


Mi smo preko tri godine bili smatrani idiopatima i stvarno sam izgubila vremena zbog toga. Stavljali su me na klomifen da mi potaknu ovulaciju,mm-u sam kupovala vitamine za svaki slučaj, pili smo čajeve, pazili na prehranu, a onda jedr L napokon otkrio pravi problem- endometriozu i sad znamo protiv čega se boriti i zašto svi oni pokušaji nisu urodili plodom  :Yes: 
Eva 133, želim ti puno sreće i da ti upali kućna radinost ili AIH

----------


## ruža82

cure, a šta je s onim naručivanjem po novome, molim malo objašnjenje

----------


## ValaMala

Mislim da to nije neka stavka za nas, mi se naručimo normalno, na isti broj u isto vrijeme, samo valjda sestre imaju neki novi program.

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, mm bio danas na 4. spermiogramu u Petrovoj i opet se stanje jako poboljšalo. Prvo je imao oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu, pa je kroz par mjeseci ponovio i dobio nalaz oligoteratozoospermia (izgubio astheno), a sad je nalaz teratozospermia! Progresivno pokretnih je 46%, a razred B i C još 20%! Dakle volumen i pokretljivost je jako dobra, jedino je udio morfološki normalnih manji, no dr. kaže da to skoro da i nema veze kad je volumen i pokretljivost ok... hvala Bogu na ovome! 

Inače totalno je čudno, svaki spermiogram totalno drugačija dijagnoza, tako da se ne može znati koje je pravo stanje...

----------


## slatkica

[QUOTE=ValaMala;1791641]Cure, mm bio danas na 4. spermiogramu u Petrovoj i opet se stanje jako poboljšalo. Prvo je imao oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu, pa je kroz par mjeseci ponovio i dobio nalaz oligoteratozoospermia (izgubio astheno), a sad je nalaz teratozospermia! Progresivno pokretnih je 46%, a razred B i C još 20%! Dakle volumen i pokretljivost je jako dobra, jedino je udio morfološki normalnih manji, no dr. kaže da to skoro da i nema veze kad je volumen i pokretljivost ok... hvala Bogu na ovome! 

super,baš mi je drago da se stanje poboljšava,nadam se da će to rezultirati sa jednim velikim +

----------


## ValaMala

Daj bože...  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Cure, mm bio danas na 4. spermiogramu u Petrovoj i opet se stanje jako poboljšalo. Prvo je imao oligoasthenoteratozoospermiu, pa je kroz par mjeseci ponovio i dobio nalaz oligoteratozoospermia (izgubio astheno), a sad je nalaz teratozospermia! Progresivno pokretnih je 46%, a razred B i C još 20%! Dakle volumen i pokretljivost je jako dobra, jedino je udio morfološki normalnih manji, no dr. kaže da to skoro da i nema veze kad je volumen i pokretljivost ok... hvala Bogu na ovome! 
> 
> Inače totalno je čudno, svaki spermiogram totalno drugačija dijagnoza, tako da se ne može znati koje je pravo stanje...


Spermiogram zna inače varirati. Super što se poboljšao. Kako to da tvoj muž radi spermiogram na Petrovoj? Jel ovi sa vv prihvaćaju njihov spermiogram?

----------


## ValaMala

Radio je jedan spermiogram na VV, a tri u Petrovoj. Na VV nas nisu tražili više od tog jednog, osobito kad smo tada imali već 2 iz Petrove. Ovaj smo ponovili jer smo dosta "radili" na tome da se situacija s plivačima poboljša pa smo htjeli vidjeti ima li napretka. Također, ukoliko ćemo morati na IVF (ako aih/aihovi ne uspiju), onda ću definitivno u Petrovu, jer ne mogu na punkciju bez anestezije. U Petrovoj traže 3 njihova spermiograma, pa da to imamo

----------


## ValaMala

Što vam je dr. Alebić rekao za poslije aih-a, kad prođe čekajući dio, vadite betu ili testić? Ako se vadi beta, to se može napraviti gore na VV? Uzimam uputnicu od svog ginekologa ili kako? I kada su nalazi?

----------


## Marinči

> Što vam je dr. Alebić rekao za poslije aih-a, kad prođe čekajući dio, vadite betu ili testić? Ako se vadi beta, to se može napraviti gore na VV? Uzimam uputnicu od svog ginekologa ili kako? I kada su nalazi?


Da, možeš na VV vaditi betu, i moraš imati uputnicu od soc. ginekologa. Dođeš gore oko 8, uputnicu predaš sestri i onda soba 403 lab čekaš da te prozovu. Nalaz bude gotov oko 12. Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na brzom odgovoru.  :Smile: 
Samo još ono je li vam dr. rekao da vadite betu nakon aih-a, ili samo testić?

----------


## andream

meni je jednom nakon AIH dr A rekao da radim testić, ali sam ja molila da ipak bude beta, pa je onda to nadopisao na papiru i soc. ginekolog mi je dala uputnicu za betu.

----------


## eva133

> Hvala na brzom odgovoru. 
> Samo još ono je li vam dr. rekao da vadite betu nakon aih-a, ili samo testić?


Na papiru je pisalo da napravim test. Moja gin. mi je dala uputnicu za betu jer je to najsigurnije. Ako napraviš samo test, a trudna si, svejedno će te gin. slati vaditi betu. Jel ti još sutra piješ klomifene?

----------


## eva133

> Radio je jedan spermiogram na VV, a tri u Petrovoj. Na VV nas nisu tražili više od tog jednog, osobito kad smo tada imali već 2 iz Petrove. Ovaj smo ponovili jer smo dosta "radili" na tome da se situacija s plivačima poboljša pa smo htjeli vidjeti ima li napretka. Također, ukoliko ćemo morati na IVF (ako aih/aihovi ne uspiju), onda ću definitivno u Petrovu, jer ne mogu na punkciju bez anestezije. U Petrovoj traže 3 njihova spermiograma, pa da to imamo


Jel ti hoćeš reći da se na vv pukncije vrše bez anestezije?? Neee...

----------


## slatkica

> Jel ti hoćeš reći da se na vv pukncije vrše bez anestezije?? Neee...


eva pa mislim da je bez anestezije,do sad je bilo pa ne mislim da se  što promjenilo,dobiješ 2 inj. u guzu tramal i normabel i to je to,ideš na punkciju

----------


## eva133

> eva pa mislim da je bez anestezije,do sad je bilo pa ne mislim da se  što promjenilo,dobiješ 2 inj. u guzu tramal i normabel i to je to,ideš na punkciju


adj dobro bar nešto. Kad sam ja bila na aih-u, ženska koja je išla na punkciju je dobila injek. ali joj je počela djelovati tek poslije punkcije, tako da je nju bolilo. Ja sam malo trtaroš.

----------


## ValaMala

> adj dobro bar nešto. Kad sam ja bila na aih-u, ženska koja je išla na punkciju je dobila injek. ali joj je počela djelovati tek poslije punkcije, tako da je nju bolilo. Ja sam malo trtaroš.


Eva nažalost, ovaj "koktel" što daju na VV nije ništa nalik anesteziji. To je razlog što u slučaju toga da moramo ipak na ivf, idem u Petrovu. Nedavno mi je frendica bila na punkciji na VV i bilo joj je strahovito, a 3 cure s kojima sam bila u čekaonici su rekle da su i njima punkcije bile užasno bolne. Ono, moram priznati sebi, ne želim to, a ako imam opciju zašto se mučiti?

----------


## slatkica

> adj dobro bar nešto. Kad sam ja bila na aih-u, ženska koja je išla na punkciju je dobila injek. ali joj je počela djelovati tek poslije punkcije, tako da je nju bolilo. Ja sam malo trtaroš.


a osijetiš ti punkciju u svakom slučaju,neko više ,neko manje

----------


## pirica

> Eva nažalost, ovaj "koktel" što daju na VV nije ništa nalik anesteziji. To je razlog što u slučaju toga da moramo ipak na ivf, idem u Petrovu. Nedavno mi je frendica bila na punkciji na VV i bilo joj je strahovito, a 3 cure s kojima sam bila u čekaonici su rekle da su i njima punkcije bile užasno bolne. Ono, moram priznati sebi, ne želim to, a ako imam opciju zašto se mučiti?


 meni punkcija nije bila bolna :Grin:

----------


## amyx

meni su obe bile katastrofa...nije da nekog strašim ali baš mi je bilo užasno i zato u Mb sa anestezijom...NEPROCIJENJIVO

----------


## ruža82

> Što vam je dr. Alebić rekao za poslije aih-a, kad prođe čekajući dio, vadite betu ili testić? Ako se vadi beta, to se može napraviti gore na VV? Uzimam uputnicu od svog ginekologa ili kako? I kada su nalazi?


Meni je napisao da napravim test, al ja sam rađe išla vadit krv, da budem 100%sigurna. al kad sam mu rekla da sam vadila krv, rekao je kao "već". al dobro, i drugi put ću ići vadit krv, neću raditi test. Uputnicu mi je dao moj gin.

----------


## eva133

Joj cure iskreno se nadam da do punkcije neću ni doći. Nadam se da ću uspjeti inseminacijom ili još bolje prirodno. Ali ako i dođem do ivf, šta je tu je. Izdržale su i druge pa ću valjda i ja.

----------


## ruža82

> Joj cure iskreno se nadam da do punkcije neću ni doći. Nadam se da ću uspjeti inseminacijom ili još bolje prirodno. Ali ako i dođem do ivf, šta je tu je. Izdržale su i druge pa ću valjda i ja.


i ja :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Onda ja jedina kukavica ovdje bježim od punkcije "na živo".  :Smile:  Ali neka nam svima taj aih bude dobitan, pa da nema ni razmišljanja više o nekakvim punkcijama...

----------


## slatkica

> Joj cure iskreno se nadam da do punkcije neću ni doći. Nadam se da ću uspjeti inseminacijom ili još bolje prirodno. Ali ako i dođem do ivf, šta je tu je. Izdržale su i druge pa ću valjda i ja.


to ti stvarno želim od srca

----------


## slatkica

> Onda ja jedina kukavica ovdje bježim od punkcije "na živo".  Ali neka nam svima taj aih bude dobitan, pa da nema ni razmišljanja više o nekakvim punkcijama...


svi smo mi kukavice....

----------


## ValaMala

Evo, dan D je tu, sutra ću znati kakva je situacija nakon klomifena i nadam se da je sve ok. Također je sutra famozni pokušaj prolaska kroz moj grlić m. Mislite na mene da sve prođe ok, fakat me strah

----------


## slatkica

> Evo, dan D je tu, sutra ću znati kakva je situacija nakon klomifena i nadam se da je sve ok. Također je sutra famozni pokušaj prolaska kroz moj grlić m. Mislite na mene da sve prođe ok, fakat me strah


mislimo na tebe :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Evo, dan D je tu, sutra ću znati kakva je situacija nakon klomifena i nadam se da je sve ok. Također je sutra famozni pokušaj prolaska kroz moj grlić m. Mislite na mene da sve prođe ok, fakat me strah


Drži se. Nadam se da će biti sve dobro.

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala, curke. Sve je prošlo super, nisam očekivala da će biti tako jednostavno i bezbolno. Uglavnom dr. kaže da sam na klomifene odreagirala odlično i bit će 1-2 lijepa folikula za aih. Napravio mi je kako to oni zovu "slijepi transfer" (kada prođe kateterom bez da ušprica j.s. ili spermije i bilo je bezbolno i vrlo kratkotrajno. Rekao je da kuži tu moju "stepenicu" u cerviksu, ali ju je lijepo supio proći. Presretna sam!

Sljedeća folikulom. u subotu. Ne znam kada će aih, možda već ponedjeljak, utorak? Nisam ga pitala koliki su folikuli, onako totalno u strahu kako će proći ovo drugo, tako da nemam pojma u kojoj su fazi. 

I još pitanje, kada je najbolje da imamo zadnji odnos prije štoperice/aih-a?

----------


## ruža82

> Evo, dan D je tu, sutra ću znati kakva je situacija nakon klomifena i nadam se da je sve ok. Također je sutra famozni pokušaj prolaska kroz moj grlić m. Mislite na mene da sve prođe ok, fakat me strah


javi se...

----------


## ruža82

> Puno hvala, curke. Sve je prošlo super, nisam očekivala da će biti tako jednostavno i bezbolno. Uglavnom dr. kaže da sam na klomifene odreagirala odlično i bit će 1-2 lijepa folikula za aih. Napravio mi je kako to oni zovu "slijepi transfer" (kada prođe kateterom bez da ušprica j.s. ili spermije i bilo je bezbolno i vrlo kratkotrajno. Rekao je da kuži tu moju "stepenicu" u cerviksu, ali ju je lijepo supio proći. Presretna sam!
> 
> Sljedeća folikulom. u subotu. Ne znam kada će aih, možda već ponedjeljak, utorak? Nisam ga pitala koliki su folikuli, onako totalno u strahu kako će proći ovo drugo, tako da nemam pojma u kojoj su fazi. 
> 
> I još pitanje, kada je najbolje da imamo zadnji odnos prije štoperice/aih-a?


Eh, baš sam prije poslala javi se... glavno da je dobro proslo i da sad znaš da te neće boljeti. ako dr. kaže da si dobro reagirala onda to puno znači, sad sve ovisi o veličini folikula. mi smo ti zadnji odnos imali... u pon je bila štoperica, srijedu AIH... znači nedjelja, da

----------


## ValaMala

Tako i ja nešto računam da je optimalno dan prije štoperice. Tako se plivači optimalno ekipiraju, a i pokriješ period do ovulacije (ipak spermiji žive kakvih 5 dana, pa će neki i dočekati ovulaciju, zar ne?

----------


## ruža82

> Tako i ja nešto računam da je optimalno dan prije štoperice. Tako se plivači optimalno ekipiraju, a i pokriješ period do ovulacije (ipak spermiji žive kakvih 5 dana, pa će neki i dočekati ovulaciju, zar ne?


Neki će sigurno čekati one svježe :Very Happy:  samo mi reci kad si išla  dan, išla si na 10? il može i malo kasnije?? kad si bila na redu

----------


## ruža82

> Neki će sigurno čekati one svježe samo mi reci kad si išla  dan, išla si na 10? il može i malo kasnije?? kad si bila na redu


Eh moja tipkovnica. kad si išla 3 dan ciklusa ...

----------


## ValaMala

Haha, da, malo me zbunila prva poruka. Dakle, išla sam 3.d.c. pa me odmah stavio 5 dana na klomifene (počevši odmah taj dan). To je bilo prošli petak, 14.1. Jučer je bio zadnji dan klomifena, a danas 1. folikulometrija, 8. d.c. Kod njega sam opet u subotu ujutro, 11.d.c. 

Gore je danas bila gužva, nekoliko cura se spremalo na punkciju, cijela hrpa ih je bila na folikulometriji... Bila sam skoro zadnja na redu za folikulom. ako si to pitala

----------


## ruža82

> Haha, da, malo me zbunila prva poruka. Dakle, išla sam 3.d.c. pa me odmah stavio 5 dana na klomifene (počevši odmah taj dan). To je bilo prošli petak, 14.1. Jučer je bio zadnji dan klomifena, a danas 1. folikulometrija, 8. d.c. Kod njega sam opet u subotu ujutro, 11.d.c. 
> 
> Gore je danas bila gužva, nekoliko cura se spremalo na punkciju, cijela hrpa ih je bila na folikulometriji... Bila sam skoro zadnja na redu za folikulom. ako si to pitala


 A kada si bila na redu 3dc??

----------


## ValaMala

Odmah, nije bilo nikoga. Zašto?

----------


## Kadauna

jucer sam bila na VV-u oko 12.oo sati i uopce nije bilo guzve...... 

Cure u postupku, pisite svakako, kakvo je stanje gore, da li ima cekanja, koliko je punkcija gore dnevno/koliko transfera, itd.

----------


## ruža82

> Odmah, nije bilo nikoga. Zašto?


Imam opet neke komplikacije na poslu, pa me zanima kako će to funkcionirati. mislim ako ću biti naručena na poslije 10. pa bog zna kad ću doći na red, a onda kući vožnja najmanje 2 sata... i sad nek ja to iskombiniram s poslom??

----------


## pirica

> jucer sam bila na VV-u oko 12.oo sati i uopce nije bilo guzve...... 
> 
> Cure u postupku, pisite svakako, kakvo je stanje gore, da li ima cekanja, koliko je punkcija gore dnevno/koliko transfera, itd.


kad jučer?? i ja sam bila
plava kratka kosa

----------


## Kadauna

možda je Pirice bilo i pola jedan kad sam ušla/izašla iz čekaonice. 

Daj piši, kakvo je stanje gore, jel ima punkcija, transfera? Jel bilo gužve? Jel ideš u postupak i kad?

SRETNO!!!!

----------


## pirica

> možda je Pirice bilo i pola jedan kad sam ušla/izašla iz čekaonice. 
> 
> Daj piši, kakvo je stanje gore, jel ima punkcija, transfera? Jel bilo gužve? Jel ideš u postupak i kad?
> 
> SRETNO!!!!


idem da, detaljno na kavi danas
jučer nije bila gužva, ali bila sam oko 12 gore tako da...
budem pisala kad ću znat više

----------


## ValaMala

*pirica* jesi bila gore i danas? Danas je čini mi se bilo oko 4 punkcije i jako puno cura na folikulom. 

*ruža*, možda bi mogla reći dr. da ti je frka na poslu, pa ako bi te mogao primiti prvu? Iako, ja mislim da su gužve ujutro s folikulometrijama i raznim postupcima, možda kasnije bude skroz brzo

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* jesi bila gore i danas? Danas je čini mi se bilo oko 4 punkcije i jako puno cura na folikulom. 
> 
> *ruža*, možda bi mogla reći dr. da ti je frka na poslu, pa ako bi te mogao primiti prvu? Iako, ja mislim da su gužve ujutro s folikulometrijama i raznim postupcima, možda kasnije bude skroz brzo


nisam, mislim da ću kroz 10 dana opet bit

----------


## slatkica

> Puno hvala, curke. Sve je prošlo super, nisam očekivala da će biti tako jednostavno i bezbolno. Uglavnom dr. kaže da sam na klomifene odreagirala odlično i bit će 1-2 lijepa folikula za aih. Napravio mi je kako to oni zovu "slijepi transfer" (kada prođe kateterom bez da ušprica j.s. ili spermije i bilo je bezbolno i vrlo kratkotrajno. Rekao je da kuži tu moju "stepenicu" u cerviksu, ali ju je lijepo supio proći. Presretna sam!
> 
> Sljedeća folikulom. u subotu. Ne znam kada će aih, možda već ponedjeljak, utorak? Nisam ga pitala koliki su folikuli, onako totalno u strahu kako će proći ovo drugo, tako da nemam pojma u kojoj su fazi. 
> 
> I još pitanje, kada je najbolje da imamo zadnji odnos prije štoperice/aih-a?


jeeee,veselimo se s tobom

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, hvala! Idemo u borbu!

----------


## eva133

Joj ValaMala baš sam uzbuđena zbog tebe. Bit će to sve ok. Vidiš da je sve dobro prošlo. Još malo pa ću i ja gore.

----------


## eva133

> Imam opet neke komplikacije na poslu, pa me zanima kako će to funkcionirati. mislim ako ću biti naručena na poslije 10. pa bog zna kad ću doći na red, a onda kući vožnja najmanje 2 sata... i sad nek ja to iskombiniram s poslom??


Ružo, čim dođeš gore reci da si putnik i da moraš na bus. Vidjet ćeš uzet će te odmah. Kad ti ono trebaš dobiti m?

----------


## marincezg

> Onda ja jedina kukavica ovdje bježim od punkcije "na živo".  Ali neka nam svima taj aih bude dobitan, pa da nema ni razmišljanja više o nekakvim punkcijama...


gle, nemoj se bojati i panicariti prije vremena nije to nis tako strasno (i kad zub boli nije ugodno tako je i sa ovim) sva sreca kratko traje.........
ja sam isla u 11 mj. prosle god. po prvi put na potpom. i nije mi bilo ne izdrzivo, (valjda mi je prag boli nesto veci)  ali na zalost nije nam uspjelo, zato u 4 mj krecem ponovno....
sretno

----------


## eva133

Ja bih isto radije na punkciju s anestezijom, ali ne da mi se prelaziti u drugu bolnicu samo zbog toga. Tješim se da do punkcije neću ni doći. Zapravo mi koje nismo bile na punkciji ni ne znamo jeli to baš tako strašno. Nekom je bolno, nekome nije. Neću sad o tome razmišljati.

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, u pravu si. Sada sva koncentracija na naše aihiće koji stižu!

----------


## ValaMala

Inače, otkrile su mi cure tu na forumu, sok od cikle lijepo zadebljava endometrij kako bi se mrvica fino primila. Ja kupila, pa pijuckam... ne može škoditi, a ako pomogne...  :Smile:

----------


## špelkica

Vala Mala sretno! I ananas pomaže (finiji je od cikle). Nakon drugog AIH-a ostavili su me ležati na stolu jer sam bila zadnja, sestra mi je digla noge i pokrila me i malo sam meditirala, gledala kroz prozor i mislila sam, ovo je zadnji put da ovdje ležim, nažalost, tako će i biti.  Cure u postupku- da vam bude zadnji postupak  :Klap:

----------


## kiša

jutro cure, vidim da vas muči punkcija
eto ja sam imala 2, i jesu bile su bolne, i idući mj. idem opet u postupak, znači to će mi biti 3. punkcija, samo ću vam reći da već znam kako boli i nije me strah, jer to je samo dio puta da dođemo do svog cilja, valjda sam i ja svaki put sve spremnija na postupak, pa mi je sve nekako lakše, a i uz dr. a i sestre, sve je nekako manje bolno.
Vjerujte mi bol punkcije je ništa naspram boli negativne bete.

svima želim puno sriće u postupcima! :Heart:

----------


## pirica

> jutro cure, vidim da vas muči punkcija
> eto ja sam imala 2, i jesu bile su bolne, i idući mj. idem opet u postupak, znači to će mi biti 3. punkcija, samo ću vam reći da već znam kako boli i nije me strah, jer to je samo dio puta da dođemo do svog cilja, valjda sam i ja svaki put sve spremnija na postupak, pa mi je sve nekako lakše, a i uz dr. a i sestre, sve je nekako manje bolno.
> Vjerujte mi bol punkcije je ništa naspram boli negativne bete.
> 
> svima želim puno sriće u postupcima!


sretno i tebi, možda se i sretnemo idući mj

----------


## slatkica

> Inače, otkrile su mi cure tu na forumu, sok od cikle lijepo zadebljava endometrij kako bi se mrvica fino primila. Ja kupila, pa pijuckam... ne može škoditi, a ako pomogne...


i ja sam baš jučer kupila sokić.....ž

----------


## slatkica

> jutro cure, vidim da vas muči punkcija
> eto ja sam imala 2, i jesu bile su bolne, i idući mj. idem opet u postupak, znači to će mi biti 3. punkcija, samo ću vam reći da već znam kako boli i nije me strah, jer to je samo dio puta da dođemo do svog cilja, valjda sam i ja svaki put sve spremnija na postupak, pa mi je sve nekako lakše, a i uz dr. a i sestre, sve je nekako manje bolno.
> Vjerujte mi bol punkcije je ništa naspram boli negativne bete.
> 
> svima želim puno sriće u postupcima!


slažem se sa svim,bez obzira kakva punkcija bila,ja jedva čekam da idem

----------


## romanica

evo,samo da se nadovežem na ovo o punkciji...najbolje je prvi put kad ne znaš kaj te čeka,a i sad se spremam u 2 mjesecu i uopće ne razmišljam o boli nego o tome da ću sad uspjeti

----------


## Šiškica

Slažem se s curama. Bol od punkcije je jaka al u odnosu na bol koju ostavlja negativna beta je gotovo pa nista.
(cetiri punkcije su iza mene)

----------


## slatkica

> evo,samo da se nadovežem na ovo o punkciji...najbolje je prvi put kad ne znaš kaj te čeka,a i sad se spremam u 2 mjesecu i uopće ne razmišljam o boli nego o tome da ću sad uspjeti


 :Klap: slažem se

----------


## ruža82

> Slažem se s curama. Bol od punkcije je jaka al u odnosu na bol koju ostavlja negativna beta je gotovo pa nista.
> (cetiri punkcije su iza mene)


ili beta koja se ne dupla :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ruža82

cure moje, kako je. ima koga sa VV sa lijepim vijestima?? zanima me, ona nova doktorica- radi samostalno ili još ne. ima jedna starija cura koja se uskoro sprema u MPO vode pa evo neznam da li da joj preporučim VV ili ne??? jer će najvjerojatnije k novoj dr. a u godinama je pa neznam šta da joj kažem???

----------


## anastazija1

Drage cure i ja sam bivša pacijentica sa VV-a samo sam željela sa vama podijeliti sretnu vijest a to je da sam trudna i to nakon što smo digli ruke od svega i jednostavno nastavili sa svojim životima sa činjenicom da možda nikad nećemo biti roditelji jer jednostavno više psihički nisam mogla drugačije. Kad sam vidjela dvije crtice na testu još uvijek nisam vjerovala sve dok nisam na ultrazvuku čula kako kuca  :Heart:  sad smo punih 9 tj i zasada je sve ok. Želim vam svima od srca da i vaše priče dobiju takav kraj, svu sreću ovog svijeta i da napokon budete sretne kao i ja. "Nada umire posljednja"

----------


## TrudyC

> cure moje, kako je. ima koga sa VV sa lijepim vijestima?? zanima me, ona nova doktorica- radi samostalno ili još ne. ima jedna starija cura koja se uskoro sprema u MPO vode pa evo neznam da li da joj preporučim VV ili ne??? jer će najvjerojatnije k novoj dr. a u godinama je pa neznam šta da joj kažem???


Preporuči joj da ode drugdje (Petrova, Vinogradska, Sveti Duh) - nema smisla da se nova doktorica na njoj uči, a ona je već "u godinama"...Alternativno nek proba kod dr. Alebića

----------


## slatkica

> Drage cure i ja sam bivša pacijentica sa VV-a samo sam željela sa vama podijeliti sretnu vijest a to je da sam trudna i to nakon što smo digli ruke od svega i jednostavno nastavili sa svojim životima sa činjenicom da možda nikad nećemo biti roditelji jer jednostavno više psihički nisam mogla drugačije. Kad sam vidjela dvije crtice na testu još uvijek nisam vjerovala sve dok nisam na ultrazvuku čula kako kuca  sad smo punih 9 tj i zasada je sve ok. Želim vam svima od srca da i vaše priče dobiju takav kraj, svu sreću ovog svijeta i da napokon budete sretne kao i ja. "Nada umire posljednja"


čestitam od srca,uživaj u trudnoći i svojoj željenoj bebi

----------


## ValaMala

> Drage cure i ja sam bivša pacijentica sa VV-a samo sam željela sa vama podijeliti sretnu vijest a to je da sam trudna i to nakon što smo digli ruke od svega i jednostavno nastavili sa svojim životima sa činjenicom da možda nikad nećemo biti roditelji jer jednostavno više psihički nisam mogla drugačije. Kad sam vidjela dvije crtice na testu još uvijek nisam vjerovala sve dok nisam na ultrazvuku čula kako kuca  sad smo punih 9 tj i zasada je sve ok. Želim vam svima od srca da i vaše priče dobiju takav kraj, svu sreću ovog svijeta i da napokon budete sretne kao i ja. "Nada umire posljednja"


Prekrasno, predivno, čestitam!

----------


## ruža82

> Drage cure i ja sam bivša pacijentica sa VV-a samo sam željela sa vama podijeliti sretnu vijest a to je da sam trudna i to nakon što smo digli ruke od svega i jednostavno nastavili sa svojim životima sa činjenicom da možda nikad nećemo biti roditelji jer jednostavno više psihički nisam mogla drugačije. Kad sam vidjela dvije crtice na testu još uvijek nisam vjerovala sve dok nisam na ultrazvuku čula kako kuca  sad smo punih 9 tj i zasada je sve ok. Želim vam svima od srca da i vaše priče dobiju takav kraj, svu sreću ovog svijeta i da napokon budete sretne kao i ja. "Nada umire posljednja"


čestitam, nema mi ljepšeg nego čuti da je jedna "od nas" ostala trudna!! :Love:

----------


## ruža82

> Preporuči joj da ode drugdje (Petrova, Vinogradska, Sveti Duh) - nema smisla da se nova doktorica na njoj uči, a ona je već "u godinama"...Alternativno nek proba kod dr. Alebića


Tako sam i ja mislila, ipak žena ima 35g. i koliko sam shvatila policistične jajnike i još neke druge probleme.

----------


## eva133

Valamala u kojoj si fazi? Nije me bilo par dana pa sam se pogubila?

----------


## eva133

> Tako sam i ja mislila, ipak žena ima 35g. i koliko sam shvatila policistične jajnike i još neke druge probleme.


Joj kad se sjetim svih onih mjeseci dok sam vadila sve nalaze, za poludit. Svaki mjesec nešto. Možda u drugim bolnicama to ide malo brže. Što se tiče nove doktorice ok mi je, ali definitivno neiskusna. Naučit će se ona i bit će dobra za neke nove generacije, ali ni ja ne bi htjela doći nekom neiskusnom. Bolje curi preporuči ili drugu bolnicu ili dr Alebića.

----------


## ValaMala

> Valamala u kojoj si fazi? Nije me bilo par dana pa sam se pogubila?


Draga, ja sutra ujutro na folikulometriju br. 2 i nadam se da ću sutra biti pametnija, tj. znati kada će štoperica i moj prvi aih! Ne mogu dočekati!

Inače, što se tiče nove doktorice, doista je simpa i to, ali ni ja ne bih u ruke nekome neiskusnom, jednostavno su ovo prevelike stvari... Zamolila sam dr. da mi on radi aih (pošto sam čula da uglavnom radi ona) i malo se začudio, no rekao je neka ga samo podsjetim.

----------


## eva133

> Draga, ja sutra ujutro na folikulometriju br. 2 i nadam se da ću sutra biti pametnija, tj. znati kada će štoperica i moj prvi aih! Ne mogu dočekati!
> 
> Inače, što se tiče nove doktorice, doista je simpa i to, ali ni ja ne bih u ruke nekome neiskusnom, jednostavno su ovo prevelike stvari... Zamolila sam dr. da mi on radi aih (pošto sam čula da uglavnom radi ona) i malo se začudio, no rekao je neka ga samo podsjetim.


Tako je i meni padalo subotom 2.folikulom., u nedjejelju u 23 h štoperica i utorkom AIH. Eto mislim da ćeš i ti tako. Dani tako sporo prolaze jel da?

----------


## ValaMala

Totalno, ali znaš ovi dani dok se čeka postupak lete u usporedbi s onim čekanjem od 2 tjedna. To mi je prestrašno. Onda umišljam simptome trudnoće sve u šesnaest...

----------


## ValaMala

Izvještaj. Prvo da kažem da sam u šoku.

Jutros je gore bila neopisiva gužva, tolika da me dr. nije uopće stigao pogledati u prvoj turi, nego je otišao u salu, obavio postupke, a na red sam došla iza 10. I onda na stolu iznenađenje i meni i doktoru. Na D jajniku 3 savršena folikula od 20mm, na L jedan od 18mm. Rekao je da mi ne dopušta ni da imamo odnos mm i ja, a kamoli AIH. I rekao da možemo ili odustati ili ići na IVF.

Naravno da sam se odlučila za IVF. Mislim, u cijeloj borbi za bebicu, odbaciti ovakvu krasnu priliku bi bilo prilično besmisleno. I tako večeras u 23 idem gore na štopericu, a u ponedjeljak ujutro je punkcija. Sada mi je tako smiješno, prije nekoliko postova sam ovdje pisala da ću u Petrovu ako ne uspiju AIH/ovi, zbog punkcije bez anestezije, blabla, a sada kad imam priliku, uopće ne razmišljam o boli, samo o tome da postoje 4 lijepa folikula koji možda nose jajne stanice koje bi mogle postati naše dijete... 

Hrpa osjećaja u istom trenutku. Sreća, strah da ne puknu folikuli prije vremena, ogromna nada, strah da možda neće doći do transfera, strah od punkcije, radost pri pomisli koliko je veća šansa IVF postupak od AIH-a...

Ma, sve u svemu, nisam se uopće stigla pripremiti na ovo. Obično se cure spremaju na IVF, pa se pikaju, pa polako dođe i sam postupak. Ovako s neba pa u rebra! 

Cure, vibrajte za meneee  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

ja sam danas dobila m i pon bi trebala bit na prvom uzv, ali ne mogu dobit nikoga na tel za naručit se
je li bed ako se u pon samo pojavim gore?

----------


## ValaMala

Nije, samo dođi, primaju te sigurno, a i rekle su sestre da ako tako padne i ne uspiješ se naručiti, samo dođeš i to je to!

----------


## pirica

> Nije, samo dođi, primaju te sigurno, a i rekle su sestre da ako tako padne i ne uspiješ se naručiti, samo dođeš i to je to!


hvala
i sretno ti u pon

----------


## Mali Mimi

ValaMala vidiš kako se stvari preokrenu tako sam i ja na svoj prvi IVF išla slučajno zbog 5 folikula, najbolje ti je ući u postupak bez da previše razmišljaš o svemu bar je meni, odradili smo tako na brzinu sve to da se nisam ni snašla i čak sam tada imala najviše j.s. ikad, poslije je bilo sve gore.
Sretno

----------


## eva133

Ajme Valamala pa ovo je zbilja neočekivano. Da, neki dan smo kometirali punkcije i kako ćeš ti u Petrovu. Eto, nisi ni sanjati mogla. Ovo bi mogao biti dobitni ivf. Koliko si klomifena pila? 2 dnevno ili? Sad se psihički i fizički odmori ovaj vikend, a onda u nove pobjede.

----------


## ValaMala

> Ajme Valamala pa ovo je zbilja neočekivano. Da, neki dan smo kometirali punkcije i kako ćeš ti u Petrovu. Eto, nisi ni sanjati mogla. Ovo bi mogao biti dobitni ivf. Koliko si klomifena pila? 2 dnevno ili? Sad se psihički i fizički odmori ovaj vikend, a onda u nove pobjede.


Pila sam 2 dnevno od 3.d.c. Kaže dr. da su tako veliki i dobri folikuli da ne smijemo nikako ni odnose imati zbog mogućnosti višeplodne. Jako sam sretna i toliko se nadam, ne mogu to ni opisati... Ja u sve uvijek cijelim srcem ulijećem, kasnije možda zato bude i teže, no moram tako! 
Večeras na tu štopericu i molim Boga samo da ne puknu do punkcije! Puno hvala na podršci

----------


## ruža82

> Izvještaj. Prvo da kažem da sam u šoku.
> 
> Jutros je gore bila neopisiva gužva, tolika da me dr. nije uopće stigao pogledati u prvoj turi, nego je otišao u salu, obavio postupke, a na red sam došla iza 10. I onda na stolu iznenađenje i meni i doktoru. Na D jajniku 3 savršena folikula od 20mm, na L jedan od 18mm. Rekao je da mi ne dopušta ni da imamo odnos mm i ja, a kamoli AIH. I rekao da možemo ili odustati ili ići na IVF.
> 
> Naravno da sam se odlučila za IVF. Mislim, u cijeloj borbi za bebicu, odbaciti ovakvu krasnu priliku bi bilo prilično besmisleno. I tako večeras u 23 idem gore na štopericu, a u ponedjeljak ujutro je punkcija. Sada mi je tako smiješno, prije nekoliko postova sam ovdje pisala da ću u Petrovu ako ne uspiju AIH/ovi, zbog punkcije bez anestezije, blabla, a sada kad imam priliku, uopće ne razmišljam o boli, samo o tome da postoje 4 lijepa folikula koji možda nose jajne stanice koje bi mogle postati naše dijete... 
> 
> Hrpa osjećaja u istom trenutku. Sreća, strah da ne puknu folikuli prije vremena, ogromna nada, strah da možda neće doći do transfera, strah od punkcije, radost pri pomisli koliko je veća šansa IVF postupak od AIH-a...
> 
> Ma, sve u svemu, nisam se uopće stigla pripremiti na ovo. Obično se cure spremaju na IVF, pa se pikaju, pa polako dođe i sam postupak. Ovako s neba pa u rebra! 
> ...


Ženo draga to je super, evo ja ti već sada držim fige da postupak uspije. baš si me razveselila, eh kad bi bar se meni nešto takvo moglo dogoditi :Love:

----------


## eva133

Baš sam mužu pričala tvoju situaciju i on kaže da bi bilo dobro da i meni tako bude. Ovo ti je možda najbolje što se moglo desiti. Nisi se pikala, i upala si na ivf. Prošli put si isto pila 2/5 klomifene? Prošli put ti je bilo ok? Nije ih bilo previše.

----------


## eva133

Meni je danas 29. dan. Očekujem m svaki tren. Inače dobijem od 30.-32. dana. Ružo kad ti trebaš dobiti?

----------


## ruža82

imam pitanje, do koliko sati se računa prvi dan m. na više mjesta sam pročitala različito vrijeme. ja sam počela krvariti, ali jako jako lagano. pa neznam dal da računam danas kao prvi dan ili sutra??? molim pomoć.

----------


## eva133

> imam pitanje, do koliko sati se računa prvi dan m. na više mjesta sam pročitala različito vrijeme. ja sam počela krvariti, ali jako jako lagano. pa neznam dal da računam danas kao prvi dan ili sutra??? molim pomoć.


Mislim poslije 17 h.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Računa se od kad počneš krvariti normalno, crvena krv i da moraš mjenjat uloške, čini mi se da se vremenski računa do 18,oo sati, sad nisam sigurna jel VV nešto drugačije računa ili ne ali prati krvarenje, iscjedak se ne računa kao početak

----------


## ruža82

> Računa se od kad počneš krvariti normalno, crvena krv i da moraš mjenjat uloške, čini mi se da se vremenski računa do 18,oo sati, sad nisam sigurna jel VV nešto drugačije računa ili ne ali prati krvarenje, iscjedak se ne računa kao početak


pa onda ću računati sutra kao prvi dan, jer se ovo ne može nazvati kao prava m. baš je onak lagano

----------


## eva133

> Pila sam 2 dnevno od 3.d.c. Kaže dr. da su tako veliki i dobri folikuli da ne smijemo nikako ni odnose imati zbog mogućnosti višeplodne. Jako sam sretna i toliko se nadam, ne mogu to ni opisati... Ja u sve uvijek cijelim srcem ulijećem, kasnije možda zato bude i teže, no moram tako! 
> Večeras na tu štopericu i molim Boga samo da ne puknu do punkcije! Puno hvala na podršci


Hoćeš ti sad njemu morati donijeti novu uputnicu  ili?

----------


## eva133

> pa onda ću računati sutra kao prvi dan, jer se ovo ne može nazvati kao prava m. baš je onak lagano


Blago tebi, ti si već utorak gore. Kako ćeš iskombinirati s poslom?

----------


## romanica

imam jedno pitanje,zadnji put sam bila kod dr.A.(pacijent sam bila dr.l)u 11 mjesecu...naime ništa nije govorio o postupku iako sam par puta pitala,samo mi je napisao da u 2 mj.dođem 3 dan ciklusa sa papirima od pravnog i psihološkog savjetovanja...ja se nadam da to znači postupak ili se pak varam...kaj vi mislite???

----------


## ruža82

> Blago tebi, ti si već utorak gore. Kako ćeš iskombinirati s poslom?


za utorak ću tražiti dan slobodno, pošto ću biti naručena na 10. a ostale dane ću rano u zg, a poslije na drugu smjenu. nekako ću izdržati, samo da bude sve ok. ako sam prvi put izdržala  folikulometrija i radila onda ću i sada. ti imaš kakve simptome???

----------


## ruža82

> imam jedno pitanje,zadnji put sam bila kod dr.A.(pacijent sam bila dr.l)u 11 mjesecu...naime ništa nije govorio o postupku iako sam par puta pitala,samo mi je napisao da u 2 mj.dođem 3 dan ciklusa sa papirima od pravnog i psihološkog savjetovanja...ja se nadam da to znači postupak ili se pak varam...kaj vi mislite???


a imaš nalaze briseva i pape koji nisu stariji od godinu dana??? iako sam ja tek na AIH-u, mene je u prvom postupku non stop odgađao, pa sad ovo treba, pa dođem opet, onda je trebalo još nešto....bla bla bla. i mjeseci su prolazili

----------


## eva133

[QUOTE=ruža82;1796422]za utorak ću tražiti dan slobodno, pošto ću biti naručena na 10. a ostale dane ću rano u zg, a poslije na drugu smjenu. nekako ću izdržati, samo da bude sve ok. ako sam prvi put izdržala  folikulometrija i radila onda ću i sada. ti imaš kakve simptome???[/QUOTE

Bole me grudi užasno i napuhana sam. Mislim da ću svaki čas procuriti. Obično procurim ujutro, tako da mislim da ću možda sutra ujutro. Možda se i vidimo.

----------


## romanica

da sve imam,zadnji sam mu put to donjela i ne vidim kaj bi sad još trebalo...ako ne krenem uskoro poludjet ću....

----------


## ruža82

[QUOTE=eva133;1796427]


> za utorak ću tražiti dan slobodno, pošto ću biti naručena na 10. a ostale dane ću rano u zg, a poslije na drugu smjenu. nekako ću izdržati, samo da bude sve ok. ako sam prvi put izdržala  folikulometrija i radila onda ću i sada. ti imaš kakve simptome???[/QUOTE
> 
> Bole me grudi užasno i napuhana sam. Mislim da ću svaki čas procuriti. Obično procurim ujutro, tako da mislim da ću možda sutra ujutro. Možda se i vidimo.


 :Love:  odmah sam bolje volje čim sam "dobila". krećemo u nove borbe

----------


## ruža82

> da sve imam,zadnji sam mu put to donjela i ne vidim kaj bi sad još trebalo...ako ne krenem uskoro poludjet ću....


pa onda bi sve trebalo biti u redu :Klap:

----------


## pirica

> imam pitanje, do koliko sati se računa prvi dan m. na više mjesta sam pročitala različito vrijeme. ja sam počela krvariti, ali jako jako lagano. pa neznam dal da računam danas kao prvi dan ili sutra??? molim pomoć.


vidjet ćeš kakva će ti M bit sutra, meni je danas 1dc a tako je slaba i nikakva strašno, ali to meni nije ništa čudno. ali eto recimo nakon ciklusa s klomifenima sam imala M u trajanju od pola dana

----------


## ruža82

toliko se veselim novom postupku, a po drugoj strani se bojim što će biti 3 dan, da li nećemo opet prekinuti jer mi je predebeo endometrij. il da neće biti folikula i bezbroj stvari koje mogu krenuti po zlu. Eh, blago ženama koje ostanu trudne prirodno, čim požele dijete. kakve su im muke uskraćene..........

----------


## jo1974

ima li kakvih novosti na vv,dali su počeki raditi novi ginekolog i ko je sad biolog,planiram ugurati jedan prirodnjak

----------


## ValaMala

> pa onda ću računati sutra kao prvi dan, jer se ovo ne može nazvati kao prava m. baš je onak lagano


Ružo, računaj sutra kao prvi dan

----------


## ValaMala

> Baš sam mužu pričala tvoju situaciju i on kaže da bi bilo dobro da i meni tako bude. Ovo ti je možda najbolje što se moglo desiti. Nisi se pikala, i upala si na ivf. Prošli put si isto pila 2/5 klomifene? Prošli put ti je bilo ok? Nije ih bilo previše.


Prošli put sam jednako pila klomifene i bilo je 1-2 folikula. Tada smo išli na ciljane odnose. Istina, ovo je kao dar s neba, još da uspije, jao jao..

----------


## ValaMala

> Hoćeš ti sad njemu morati donijeti novu uputnicu  ili?


Da, vratili su mi uputnicu za aih i rekli da donesem za ivf, no nema hiće, mogu to u ponedjeljak, utorak, kad je već sve tako palo čudno i naglo

----------


## ValaMala

> toliko se veselim novom postupku, a po drugoj strani se bojim što će biti 3 dan, da li nećemo opet prekinuti jer mi je predebeo endometrij. il da neće biti folikula i bezbroj stvari koje mogu krenuti po zlu. Eh, blago ženama koje ostanu trudne prirodno, čim požele dijete. kakve su im muke uskraćene..........


Misli pozitivno, sve će biti ok 3. dan, imam feeling da krećeš i ti! Idemo lijepo svi u napad!

----------


## ValaMala

Primila štopericu, upoznala 2 curke koje su isto u ponedjeljak na punkciji...

----------


## slatkica

> Primila štopericu, upoznala 2 curke koje su isto u ponedjeljak na punkciji...


super,sutra mislim na tebe,nije to ništa strašno

----------


## ruža82

> Primila štopericu, upoznala 2 curke koje su isto u ponedjeljak na punkciji...


ajde da se i na VV počne nešto događati, držim ti fige i želim ti  da bude za 15 dana jedan veliki +. :Love:

----------


## ruža82

baš sam dobre volje, dobila m. znači krećemo u postupak i zovem šeficu da joj kažem da me u utorak nema. i kad ono :Shock:  kaže ona meni da me nema tko mijenjati i neka kažem curi koja sa mnom radi da će ona raditi cijeli dan, a ja ću njoj to sve lijepo vratiti. poludjela sam. i što nek kažem, jedna će cura od nas 4 dobiti otkaz ovaj tjedan i za što se nek sad ja izborim??? kome da se bunim??? da na kraju umjesto njoj daju meni otkaz?? uffff

----------


## ValaMala

Ružo, tako mi je žao, najmanje ti treba da uz sve ovo još imaš i stres s poslom... Nadam se da će se sve to posložiti i nekako riješiti...

----------


## slatkica

> baš sam dobre volje, dobila m. znači krećemo u postupak i zovem šeficu da joj kažem da me u utorak nema. i kad ono kaže ona meni da me nema tko mijenjati i neka kažem curi koja sa mnom radi da će ona raditi cijeli dan, a ja ću njoj to sve lijepo vratiti. poludjela sam. i što nek kažem, jedna će cura od nas 4 dobiti otkaz ovaj tjedan i za što se nek sad ja izborim??? kome da se bunim??? da na kraju umjesto njoj daju meni otkaz?? uffff


 :Evil or Very Mad: čitam tvoj post i ljutim se na tvoju šeficu,to je samo primjer žene koja nema razumjevanja za tvoje probleme jer nije nikad bila u takvoj situaciji,ja se uvijek pitam što bi bilo da se nešto nedao Bog desi šta bi onda ,i dalje bi ti morala riješavati njen posao
molim te nemoj se ljutiti na mene što ovo pišem,al i ja se nalazim u sličnoj situaciji
kod mene je situacija što mene nema ko mijenjati pa meni sve ostaje poslije postupka da riješim ili da se snađem  prije,posao mora štimati a na meni je da  si organiziram kao ću
pa se ti sad opusti....
oprostite na dugom postu :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

ne mogu si pomoći, dopodne ću u zg., a poslije na posao, a koliko ću kasniti to ću odraditi drugi dan. bit će naporno, al nemam drugog rješenja

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, ponekad sjedim tamo u čekaonici i gledam sve te žene kako strpljivo sjede, čekaju, pikaju ih ovime i onime, pa stoje tamo ispred za te bolne punkcije, pa transferi, pa čekanja... sve ono što prolaze na poslu, doma, s ljudima koji ne kuže... jednostavno je čudesno i zadivljujuće kolika je to ljubav i hrabrost i spremnost na proći sve, ali baš sve što treba zbog svojeg djeteta! Svaka vam čast, svima nama zapravo!

----------


## ruža82

> Curke, ponekad sjedim tamo u čekaonici i gledam sve te žene kako strpljivo sjede, čekaju, pikaju ih ovime i onime, pa stoje tamo ispred za te bolne punkcije, pa transferi, pa čekanja... sve ono što prolaze na poslu, doma, s ljudima koji ne kuže... jednostavno je čudesno i zadivljujuće kolika je to ljubav i hrabrost i spremnost na proći sve, ali baš sve što treba zbog svojeg djeteta! Svaka vam čast, svima nama zapravo!


 :Love:  
neznam kako bi bilo da nemamo međusobnu podršku na forumu

----------


## ValaMala

Totalno istina! Mm i ja nismo podijelili našu situaciju ni sa kime iz obitelji ili prijateljima i imamo samo jedan par s kojim smo bliski, koji prolaze istu stvar. Ovaj forum je nešto prekrasno. Ne samo zbog podrške i toga što se čovjek može ispucati i podijeliti strahove, nadu, razočaranja... nego sam i pun kufer toga naučila

----------


## eva133

Cure evo ja laganini dobivam m. Malo prije bila na wc i samo kad se obrišem lagano je crveno. Ja ću ipak sutra računati kao prvi dan jer će mi danas samo brljati. Šta vi mislite?

----------


## romanica

jasam prvi dan računala kad mi je došla u 19 sati i u 22 počela sa suprefactom i to se pokazalo dobrim...i sad kad ću opet u postupak prvi dan je prvi dan

----------


## ruža82

> Cure evo ja laganini dobivam m. Malo prije bila na wc i samo kad se obrišem lagano je crveno. Ja ću ipak sutra računati kao prvi dan jer će mi danas samo brljati. Šta vi mislite?


ja sam jučer lagano krvarila al sam danas počela računati kao 1dan. al neznam, moje je bilo lagano krvarenje i ipak malo kasnije, nazovi sutra dr. pa ga pitaj što će on reči???

----------


## eva133

> ja sam jučer lagano krvarila al sam danas počela računati kao 1dan. al neznam, moje je bilo lagano krvarenje i ipak malo kasnije, nazovi sutra dr. pa ga pitaj što će on reči???


Vidjet ću još do navečer. Prošli put kad sam došla 3.dan, endometrij mi je bio zadebljan i naručio me da dođem 5.dan. Tako da ne znam ni sama šta da radim. Ne ide mi se utorak, pa da mi kaže da dođem opet u četvrtak.

----------


## ruža82

> Vidjet ću još do navečer. Prošli put kad sam došla 3.dan, endometrij mi je bio zadebljan i naručio me da dođem 5.dan. Tako da ne znam ni sama šta da radim. Ne ide mi se utorak, pa da mi kaže da dođem opet u četvrtak.


imaš pravo, najbolje da počneš od sutra. i meni je muka kakav će biti endo. nikad nisam ni mislila da bi i endo. mogao biti jedan od problema zašto se prekida postupak, al eto i to sam iskusila

----------


## ValaMala

Za endometrij andol 100, sok od sirove cikle i ananasa. Radi provjereno.  :Wink: 

Inače i ja bih računala sutra kao 1. dan, osim ako je baš obilno i prava krv

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, užasno me strah punkcije sutra... mislite na mene. Izdržat ću to ja kao i tolike prije mene, ali me jednostavno zaista strah... Baš sam kukavica, jelda?

----------


## ruža82

> Cure, užasno me strah punkcije sutra... mislite na mene. Izdržat ću to ja kao i tolike prije mene, ali me jednostavno zaista strah... Baš sam kukavica, jelda?


Samo misli na to da ćeš za 14 dana biti trudna i to je to. bit će sve ok!!! 
neznam da li sam propustila pročitati, al zanima me da li doktorica još radi zajedno sa dr.A ili je počela samostalno???

----------


## slatkica

> Cure, užasno me strah punkcije sutra... mislite na mene. Izdržat ću to ja kao i tolike prije mene, ali me jednostavno zaista strah... Baš sam kukavica, jelda?


 :Love: mislimo na tebe,to je za tvoju bebu....

----------


## andream

Vala, samo hrabro, dr A je brz i spretan. Meni je jednom punktirao jedan folikul da nisam ni osjetila, a u stimuliranom je uistinu bilo sasvim podnošljivo (tad sam imala devet folikula).

----------


## kitty

hello cure,
evo da se i ja priključim, čitam vas već neko vrijeme ali nikako da se odlučim nešto i reći...

----------


## ValaMala

Dobro došla, Kitty
Hvala na podršci cure, samo neka bude jajnih stanica, javim sve sutra, naravno.

Ružo, mislim da nova dr. radi sama, ali nisam sigurna

----------


## slatkica

> hello cure,
> evo da se i ja priključim, čitam vas već neko vrijeme ali nikako da se odlučim nešto i reći...


pozdrav....dobro nam došla

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Cure u postupku, pisite svakako, kakvo je stanje gore, da li ima cekanja, koliko je punkcija gore dnevno/koliko transfera, itd.


potpis na ovo, i mene zanimaju konkretne informacije i jako tesko ih je naci u ovom moru postova, topic sve vise lici na cavrljacki, sorri cure ali tako je.

I mene kao i Jo1974 zanima kakva je zapravo nova doktorica, tko su biolozi, rade li stimulirane IVF-ove i kakve protokole preferiraju sada na VV, ima li trudnica i koliko, itd itd...
Nisam dugo bila na forumu i sad se vise ne snalazim uopce, gdje su stare curke s VV-a, jesu se sve razbjezale po drugim klinikama ili im se samo ne da vise ovdje cavrljati?

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Za endometrij andol 100, sok od sirove cikle i ananasa. Radi provjereno.


Sto se ananasa i cikle tice to mozete koliko hocete, caj od vrkute takodjer ali Andol100 samo na preporuku lijecnika,  moze imati kontraucinak kod nekih zena, tako da oprezno s tim.

----------


## eva133

Ipak ću sutra računati kao 1.dan. Samo mi brlja. Valamala sretno sutra. Mislit ćemo na tebe.

----------


## eva133

> potpis na ovo, i mene zanimaju konkretne informacije i jako tesko ih je naci u ovom moru postova, topic sve vise lici na cavrljacki, sorri cure ali tako je.
> 
> I mene kao i Jo1974 zanima kakva je zapravo nova doktorica, tko su biolozi, rade li stimulirane IVF-ove i kakve protokole preferiraju sada na VV, ima li trudnica i koliko, itd itd...
> Nisam dugo bila na forumu i sad se vise ne snalazim uopce, gdje su stare curke s VV-a, jesu se sve razbjezale po drugim klinikama ili im se samo ne da vise ovdje cavrljati?


Što se tiče nove dr. ok je ali ne znam da li je počela samostalno raditi. Znam da radi inseminacije, a ostalo dr Alebić. Došao je novi biolog, Kneiweld (ne znam točno kako se piše). Dosta ga hvale. Za ostalo ti ne znam puno jer sam relativno nova i odradila 1 AIH. Možda ćeš dobiti više informacija kad krenu postupci. Tek su nedavno počeli raditi poslije blagdana.

----------


## ValaMala

> Sto se ananasa i cikle tice to mozete koliko hocete, caj od vrkute takodjer ali Andol100 samo na preporuku lijecnika,  moze imati kontraucinak kod nekih zena, tako da oprezno s tim.


Hvala, nisam to znala, pitat ću sutra nakon punkcije. Laku noć svima

----------


## RuzicaSB

hvala *eva133* za mene su i ovo sto si napisala jako bitne informacije a naravno da zelim cuti sve detalje pa se nadam da ce cure pisati o svemu.
*ValaMala* pretpostavljam da si i ti od nekog usput cula da je dobro piti Andol100 radi prokrvljenosti itd ali uvijek uvijek moramo biti svjesne da mi nismo te koje mogu trebaju i smiju nekome preporuciti da ga trose na svoju ruku i bez konzultacije s lijecnikom.Napisala si da je recept provjeren pa se nadam da si i sama taj Andol100 pila na preporuku lijecnika.

----------


## andream

Cure, a jel rade prirodnjake nakon neuspjelih stimuliranih postupaka i uopće jel ih rade? rade li s femarom i klomifenima IVF, to je ponekad bitnije za cure koje imaju neuspjele stimulirane postupke ili su low responderi?

----------


## sretna35

baš nekako manjka informacija s Vuka, što i kakvi se postupci rade, koliko opterećenja, trudnice?????

----------


## ruža82

> potpis na ovo, i mene zanimaju konkretne informacije i jako tesko ih je naci u ovom moru postova, topic sve vise lici na cavrljacki, sorri cure ali tako je.
> 
> I mene kao i Jo1974 zanima kakva je zapravo nova doktorica, tko su biolozi, rade li stimulirane IVF-ove i kakve protokole preferiraju sada na VV, ima li trudnica i koliko, itd itd...
> Nisam dugo bila na forumu i sad se vise ne snalazim uopce, gdje su stare curke s VV-a, jesu se sve razbjezale po drugim klinikama ili im se samo ne da vise ovdje cavrljati?


Evo ja bih samo rekla, da ga nas više na ovom forumu na početku i da još puno toga neznamo i nije mi jasno gdje su sve cure koje imaju već veće iskustvo, zar su se zaista razbježale po drugim bolnicama. i mi novije imamo nekad neka pitanja na koja nam netko iskusniji samo može odgovoriti, a nema nikoga o njih... pa onda  cavrljamo.

----------


## Maybe baby

Cure SRETNO  :Heart: 
I mja vam se uskoro priključujem, čekam M  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* cekamo izvijesce!Nadam se da ipak nije bilo previse bolno,a da je rezultat punkcije sjajan!!!! :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Evo ja bih samo rekla, da ga nas više na ovom forumu na početku i da još puno toga neznamo i nije mi jasno gdje su sve cure koje imaju već veće iskustvo, zar su se zaista razbježale po drugim bolnicama. i mi novije imamo nekad neka pitanja na koja nam netko iskusniji samo može odgovoriti, a nema nikoga o njih... pa onda  cavrljamo.


 Slobodno pitajte što god želite na konkretnim temama, mi koji smo negdje drugdje u postupcima rjeđe zavirujemo po klinikama, al uvijek će se naći neko ko će odgovoriti na konkretna pitanja.

----------


## Ela28

Jel još uvijek naručivanje od 13-14 h

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, evo me konačno natrag. 
Uglavnom, punkcija nije bila nimalo bolna, punktirao je 4 folikula i dobila sam 1 jajnu stanicu. Malo sam razočarana, a opet moglo je biti da ne bude ni jedna. Kako je dr. rekao, ako je to ta, onda će biti i bebica... 

Bilo je na punkciji 6 cura, hrpa jajnih stanica i sve su odlučile oploditi po tri. Nakon nas su bila 4 transfera i 1 inseminacija. Poslije nam je prvo sestra piknula brevactid, pa smo dobili upute - utrići 3x2 i ceporex 2x2, a onda je dr. Kniewald došao razgovarati s nama. Danas poslije 13 ću ga zvati da vidim kakva je ta moja jedna staničica, a sutra poslije 10 da vidim je li se podijelila. 

Uglavnom, sve smo ponovo gore u srijedu, pa ćemo znati kada će biti transfer i svim srcem se nadam da će ga za mene biti. Eto toliko od mene za sada, odoh u horizontalu s utrićima... 

E da, nakon ove punkcije, odustala sam od bijega u Petrovu...  :Wink:

----------


## Sela

*ValaMala* znaci Strelec je zvisio???? :Laughing: 
Drago mi je da je bilo podnosljivo pa makar pod cijenu
da nam svima skupa das nogu!!!! :Smile: 
I neka bude beba! :Heart:

----------


## slatkica

> Hej curke, evo me konačno natrag. 
> Uglavnom, punkcija nije bila nimalo bolna, punktirao je 4 folikula i dobila sam 1 jajnu stanicu. Malo sam razočarana, a opet moglo je biti da ne bude ni jedna. Kako je dr. rekao, ako je to ta, onda će biti i bebica... 
> 
> Bilo je na punkciji 6 cura, hrpa jajnih stanica i sve su odlučile oploditi po tri. Nakon nas su bila 4 transfera i 1 inseminacija. Poslije nam je prvo sestra piknula brevactid, pa smo dobili upute - utrići 3x2 i ceporex 2x2, a onda je dr. Kniewald došao razgovarati s nama. Danas poslije 13 ću ga zvati da vidim kakva je ta moja jedna staničica, a sutra poslije 10 da vidim je li se podijelila. 
> 
> Uglavnom, sve smo ponovo gore u srijedu, pa ćemo znati kada će biti transfer i svim srcem se nadam da će ga za mene biti. Eto toliko od mene za sada, odoh u horizontalu s utrićima... 
> 
> E da, nakon ove punkcije, odustala sam od bijega u Petrovu...


ajde super baš mi je drago da je prošlo dobro,sad odmaraj i 1 ali vrijedna,držim fige za transfer

----------


## ValaMala

Zvala sam biologa i rekao je da j. stanica izgleda dobro. Baš je čovjek krasan, dugo je popričao sa mnom, rekao da je svaki ciklus različit, kao i svaka j. stanica, kao pahulje snijega i da je to možda baš to. Uglavnom, sutra ga opet zovem pa ćemo znati je li se oplodila. Samo neka je vrate mami...

----------


## Ela28

Naručila me sestra za srijedu u 11:15h iako ću ja doći dosta ranije ima li smisla da odmah idem gore ili tek u to vrijeme mislim jer prozivaju baš po rasporedu ili kako tko preda uputnicu ?

----------


## slatkica

> Naručila me sestra za srijedu u 11:15h iako ću ja doći dosta ranije ima li smisla da odmah idem gore ili tek u to vrijeme mislim jer prozivaju baš po rasporedu ili kako tko preda uputnicu ?


hej ja sam gore išla još dok je bio dr.L,pa sad neznam točno kako je  ,al onda je bilo nepotrebno dolaziti ranije jer su najprije na redu punkcije,transferi,AIH pa dok njih otpusti pa ostali pregledi,ali kažem tako je bilo prije,sad neznam

----------


## ValaMala

> Naručila me sestra za srijedu u 11:15h iako ću ja doći dosta ranije ima li smisla da odmah idem gore ili tek u to vrijeme mislim jer prozivaju baš po rasporedu ili kako tko preda uputnicu ?


Ujutro su ti od pola 8 prvo folikulometrije. Dr. u 9 jurca u salu i sad ovisi koliko tamo ima postupaka - prvo idu punkcije, pa transferi, pa inseminacije. Nakon toga idu naručene pacijentice koje su se javile sestrama i, koliko sam ja shvatila, nema nekog reda, ne kužim kako zove unutra, nekim svojim rasporedom valjda. 

Također u to vrijeme ulaze natrag k njemu na kratko i cure koje su bile na punkciji, na kratak dogovor oko oplodnje j.s. i da dobiju papir s propisanom terapijom i tako to. Uglavnom, za preglede nema nikakvog smisla dolaziti ranije, a ovih dana je tolika gužva gore da svima savjetujem da ponesu knjigu i puno strpljenja  :Wink:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Hej curke, evo me konačno natrag. 
> Uglavnom, punkcija nije bila nimalo bolna, punktirao je 4 folikula i dobila sam 1 jajnu stanicu. Malo sam razočarana, a opet moglo je biti da ne bude ni jedna. Kako je dr. rekao, ako je to ta, onda će biti i bebica... 
> 
> Bilo je na punkciji 6 cura, hrpa jajnih stanica i sve su odlučile oploditi po tri. Nakon nas su bila 4 transfera i 1 inseminacija. Poslije nam je prvo sestra piknula brevactid, pa smo dobili upute - utrići 3x2 i ceporex 2x2, a onda je dr. Kniewald došao razgovarati s nama. Danas poslije 13 ću ga zvati da vidim kakva je ta moja jedna staničica, a sutra poslije 10 da vidim je li se podijelila. 
> 
> Uglavnom, sve smo ponovo gore u srijedu, pa ćemo znati kada će biti transfer i svim srcem se nadam da će ga za mene biti. Eto toliko od mene za sada, odoh u horizontalu s utrićima... 
> 
> E da, nakon ove punkcije, odustala sam od bijega u Petrovu...


Ma to se zove post, hvala ti draga.Ako sam dobro skuzila ti si bila na klomifenu, naravno da bi bilo idealno da je bila jos koja jajna stanica ali i ova jedna moze biti itekako vrijedna.Bas ih je dobro Kniewald opisao, kao pahulje snijega.Drago mi je da se dobro drzi i sigurna sam da te i sutra cekaju jako dobre vijesti a za par dana i transfer.Nastavi nam pisati ovako sadrzajno.Pusa!

Zanima me ima li koja curka koja ide u stimulirani postupak, i ima li koja od vas osobnog iskustva s novom doktoricom i kakvog?

----------


## Ela28

> Ujutro su ti od pola 8 prvo folikulometrije. Dr. u 9 jurca u salu i sad ovisi koliko tamo ima postupaka - prvo idu punkcije, pa transferi, pa inseminacije. Nakon toga idu naručene pacijentice koje su se javile sestrama i, koliko sam ja shvatila, nema nekog reda, ne kužim kako zove unutra, nekim svojim rasporedom valjda. 
> 
> Također u to vrijeme ulaze natrag k njemu na kratko i cure koje su bile na punkciji, na kratak dogovor oko oplodnje j.s. i da dobiju papir s propisanom terapijom i tako to. Uglavnom, za preglede nema nikakvog smisla dolaziti ranije, a ovih dana je tolika gužva gore da svima savjetujem da ponesu knjigu i puno strpljenja


Ma to i ja znam pa nije mi ovo prvi postupak nego treći nego me nikad sestra nije naručivala u određeni sat nego bi rekla dođite ujutro ali vjerujem da neću baš čekati 11h nego ću doći ranije kao i prije pa kad prozove prozove  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

*Ela28*, vjerujem da ti sestre nisu bez razloga dale bas takav termin, ti kako god hoces ali zasto bi gore sjedila bez veze, mozes eventualno doci ranije da predas uputnicu a onda odes u setnjicu.

----------


## ValaMala

> Ma to se zove post, hvala ti draga.Ako sam dobro skuzila ti si bila na klomifenu, naravno da bi bilo idealno da je bila jos koja jajna stanica ali i ova jedna moze biti itekako vrijedna.Bas ih je dobro Kniewald opisao, kao pahulje snijega.Drago mi je da se dobro drzi i sigurna sam da te i sutra cekaju jako dobre vijesti a za par dana i transfer.Nastavi nam pisati ovako sadrzajno.Pusa!
> 
> Zanima me ima li koja curka koja ide u stimulirani postupak, i ima li koja od vas osobnog iskustva s novom doktoricom i kakvog?


Hvala na podršci, jako vibram u srcu za u našu jednu mrvicu... Da, bila sam na klomifenima, to mi je trebao biti prvi AIH, ali se dr. nije usudio zbog velike mogućnosti višeplodne trudnoće. I drago mi je, jako. Ukoliko ne uspije, mislim da ću razgovarati s njim da idemo dalje na IVF, a zaboravimo AIH priču. 

E da, pitanje, što mislite, ukoliko bi išli na IVF, bi li bilo dobro da jednostavno pokušamo s 3x1 klomifenima, umjesto one jake stimulacije, pošto sam ovako dobro odreagirala na 2x1 klomifene? Naravno, to će biti odluka mog doktora i slušat ću ga, ali me čisto zanima kako razmišljate o tome...

----------


## ruža82

> Naručila me sestra za srijedu u 11:15h iako ću ja doći dosta ranije ima li smisla da odmah idem gore ili tek u to vrijeme mislim jer prozivaju baš po rasporedu ili kako tko preda uputnicu ?


Mene je sestra rekla za sutra samo neka dođem poslije 10, tako da pretpostavljam da će biti tko kada preda uputnicu

----------


## ruža82

> Hej curke, evo me konačno natrag. 
> Uglavnom, punkcija nije bila nimalo bolna, punktirao je 4 folikula i dobila sam 1 jajnu stanicu. Malo sam razočarana, a opet moglo je biti da ne bude ni jedna. Kako je dr. rekao, ako je to ta, onda će biti i bebica... 
> 
> Bilo je na punkciji 6 cura, hrpa jajnih stanica i sve su odlučile oploditi po tri. Nakon nas su bila 4 transfera i 1 inseminacija. Poslije nam je prvo sestra piknula brevactid, pa smo dobili upute - utrići 3x2 i ceporex 2x2, a onda je dr. Kniewald došao razgovarati s nama. Danas poslije 13 ću ga zvati da vidim kakva je ta moja jedna staničica, a sutra poslije 10 da vidim je li se podijelila. 
> 
> Uglavnom, sve smo ponovo gore u srijedu, pa ćemo znati kada će biti transfer i svim srcem se nadam da će ga za mene biti. Eto toliko od mene za sada, odoh u horizontalu s utrićima... 
> 
> E da, nakon ove punkcije, odustala sam od bijega u Petrovu...


držim ti fige da bude sve ok, i da bude na kraju  veliki +

----------


## kitty

> Ma to i ja znam pa nije mi ovo prvi postupak nego treći nego me nikad sestra nije naručivala u određeni sat nego bi rekla dođite ujutro ali vjerujem da neću baš čekati 11h nego ću doći ranije kao i prije pa kad prozove prozove


meni je dr A rekao da sada naručuju na sat, ja bila naručena u četvrtak u 11 a u pola 12 sam već bila unutra! skoro sam u nesvijest pala...rekao mi je dr A da sada naručuju okvirno na sat, kako bi se smanjilo čekanje i gužva  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Bravo Valamala na hrabrosti za punkciju. Ipak znači nije tako strašno. Držim ti fige da sve bude ok. Eto vidiš sve je nekako dobro krenulo. Ja sam u srijedu gore. Naručena sam u 10 i 15. Doći ću i ja ranije jer dolazim busom. Onda se vidimo gore.

----------


## RuzicaSB

> E da, pitanje, što mislite, ukoliko bi išli na IVF, bi li bilo dobro da jednostavno pokušamo s 3x1 klomifenima, umjesto one jake stimulacije, pošto sam ovako dobro odreagirala na 2x1 klomifene? Naravno, to će biti odluka mog doktora i slušat ću ga, ali me čisto zanima kako razmišljate o tome...


Ja se iskreno nadam da ces ti vec sad biti trudnica i da neces morati lupati glavu doziranjem, stimuliranjem, punkcijama itd. :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*RuzicaSB* šta ti nisi bila pacijentica dr.L?

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima!
Evo, ja sam bila kod nove doktorice dva puta, pregled i konzultacije.
Za sad su dojmovi jako pozitivni...dr. je simpatična, pristupačna,.odgovorila mi je na sva pitanja i posvetila mi je puno vremena (pa se nisam osjećala ko broj ). Jedino ne znam koliko je samostalna u radu..tj. dali sama radi punkcije i transfere.
Najviše mi se dopada što ne odugovlači... pregled je bio u 12. mj. a za postupak smo zapisani za  3 mj. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ksena28

Samo jedna digresija za nove cure....

Da je meni pamet ova bila prije 3 godine, ne bih se nikada odlučila za mladog i neiskusnog doktora jer je kod njega manja gužva, jer je simpa, jer mi na sva pitanja odgovori, jer je zgodan, jer... nastavite niz!!! Nikada...

----------


## kiša

> Samo jedna digresija za nove cure....
> 
> Da je meni pamet ova bila prije 3 godine, ne bih se nikada odlučila za mladog i neiskusnog doktora jer je kod njega manja gužva, jer je simpa, jer mi na sva pitanja odgovori, jer je zgodan, jer... nastavite niz!!! Nikada...


tako je draga, nemam ništa protiv nove dr., dapače, ali da me netko šopa hormonima tko nema bar 1-2 g iskustva u tom području, uh

želim svima puno sreće u postupcima,

----------


## elen

cure..hvala na mišljenjima....
ja sam u postu samo iznesla svoje iskustvo i time odgovorila na prethodne upite.
jest da sam nova ali smatram da na uspješnost postupka ne utječe samo izbor doktora...tu su i biolog, opće stanje tijela i duha, faktor sreće...a i podrška na forumu puno znači  :Smile: 
bye svima!

----------


## ValaMala

"Jajna stanica izgleda lijepo i lijepo se podijelila. Transfer možemo očekivati za sutra." Dr. Kniewald, malo prije na telefon!

Curke moje, izgleda da je moja mrvica ipak jedna ali vrijedna! Samo neka se nastavi dijeliti, a onda fino primi za svoju mamu na sljedećih 9 mjeseci.  :Zaljubljen: 

Uglavnom, sutra sam ujutro gore već u 8, pa ako Bog da, doista transfer! Kako ćete me prepoznati? Ja ću biti ona koja izvan sebe, haha... Imam dugu kosu smeđu, imat ću ruksak sa stvarima, pa ako netko bude gore i želi, slobodno se javite...

----------


## slatkica

> "Jajna stanica izgleda lijepo i lijepo se podijelila. Transfer možemo očekivati za sutra." Dr. Kniewald, malo prije na telefon!
> 
> Curke moje, izgleda da je moja mrvica ipak jedna ali vrijedna! Samo neka se nastavi dijeliti, a onda fino primi za svoju mamu na sljedećih 9 mjeseci. 
> 
> Uglavnom, sutra sam ujutro gore već u 8, pa ako Bog da, doista transfer! Kako ćete me prepoznati? Ja ću biti ona koja izvan sebe, haha... Imam dugu kosu smeđu, imat ću ruksak sa stvarima, pa ako netko bude gore i želi, slobodno se javite...



super,ma bit će to jedan veliki +

----------


## lberc

Ružicasb evo ja sam jedna od cura sa VV. koja se razbježala u drugu bolnicu (Sveti Duh)....fali mi VV  :Wink: !

Sretno curama u postupcima!

----------


## ruža82

Evo ja bila danas, 3dc. idem opet u ponedjeljak da vidimo ako raste koji folikul. inače sam bila naručena na poslije 10, a na redu sam bila u pola12. koliko sam shvatila da doktorica radi sama, da je danas bilo 4 punkcija, a za ostalo neznam. jer smo mi ostale bile sve samo za pregled.
vala mala  držim ti fige za sutra. imaš veliku sreću da si uspijela dobiti toliko folikula iz prve, i ova mrvica koja se dijeli će biti dobitna :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> *RuzicaSB* šta ti nisi bila pacijentica dr.L?


da bila sam njegova pacijentica dok je radio na VV zato sam sada jos uvijek neopredijeljena.
MalaVala bravo za mrvicu, samo nek se ona dijeli, vidjet ces da ti planovi za dalje nece trebati.pusa

----------


## laky

> *Ela28*, vjerujem da ti sestre nisu bez razloga dale bas takav termin, ti kako god hoces ali zasto bi gore sjedila bez veze, mozes eventualno doci ranije da predas uputnicu a onda odes u setnjicu.


potpisujem ...mada i sjedenje u čekaonici ima drazi upoznavanja  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> Evo ja bila danas, 3dc. idem opet u ponedjeljak da vidimo ako raste koji folikul. inače sam bila naručena na poslije 10, a na redu sam bila u pola12. koliko sam shvatila da doktorica radi sama, da je danas bilo 4 punkcija, a za ostalo neznam. jer smo mi ostale bile sve samo za pregled.
> vala mala  držim ti fige za sutra. imaš veliku sreću da si uspijela dobiti toliko folikula iz prve, i ova mrvica koja se dijeli će biti dobitna


Jesi li na klomifenima sada? 2x1 pet dana? Ti si kod Alebića, jelda, ovo za doktoricu si pisala samo informativno? 
Samo mislim na svoju mrvicu, da mi se ne prestane dijeliti i da je sutra smjeste na sigurno...

----------


## slatkica

hej curke,bila sam danas na 2 folik.  folikulići 20/19/19/18/16 i još 10-tak manjih,danas štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija,nadam se stanicama i jako se veselim,bit će tot. anestezija pa će taj dio bit lakši
šef mi i nije bio baš najsretniji,al ljudi moji ja idem po svoju bebu,pa nek se on fućka

----------


## ValaMala

> hej curke,bila sam danas na 2 folik.  folikulići 20/19/19/18/16 i još 10-tak manjih,danas štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija,nadam se stanicama i jako se veselim,bit će tot. anestezija pa će taj dio bit lakši
> šef mi i nije bio baš najsretniji,al ljudi moji ja idem po svoju bebu,pa nek se on fućka


Sretno sretno, prekrasno!!

----------


## ruža82

> Jesi li na klomifenima sada? 2x1 pet dana? Ti si kod Alebića, jelda, ovo za doktoricu si pisala samo informativno? 
> Samo mislim na svoju mrvicu, da mi se ne prestane dijeliti i da je sutra smjeste na sigurno...


da na klomifenima i to 6 dana (3+3+2+2+2+2) i još mi je dao tablete siofor za povišeni inzulin. da kod Alebića sam, bio je danas dobre volje, čak smo se i nasmijali...  i sada molim da bude bar jedan folikul

----------


## ruža82

> hej curke,bila sam danas na 2 folik.  folikulići 20/19/19/18/16 i još 10-tak manjih,danas štoperica i u četvrtak punkcija,nadam se stanicama i jako se veselim,bit će tot. anestezija pa će taj dio bit lakši
> šef mi i nije bio baš najsretniji,al ljudi moji ja idem po svoju bebu,pa nek se on fućka


držim ti fige :Love:

----------


## eva133

> da na klomifenima i to 6 dana (3+3+2+2+2+2) i još mi je dao tablete siofor za povišeni inzulin. da kod Alebića sam, bio je danas dobre volje, čak smo se i nasmijali...  i sada molim da bude bar jedan folikul


Ja sam sutra gore. Jel ima klomifena dolje u ljekarni i pošto?

----------


## eva133

> "Jajna stanica izgleda lijepo i lijepo se podijelila. Transfer možemo očekivati za sutra." Dr. Kniewald, malo prije na telefon!
> 
> Curke moje, izgleda da je moja mrvica ipak jedna ali vrijedna! Samo neka se nastavi dijeliti, a onda fino primi za svoju mamu na sljedećih 9 mjeseci. 
> 
> Uglavnom, sutra sam ujutro gore već u 8, pa ako Bog da, doista transfer! Kako ćete me prepoznati? Ja ću biti ona koja izvan sebe, haha... Imam dugu kosu smeđu, imat ću ruksak sa stvarima, pa ako netko bude gore i želi, slobodno se javite...


Super, vidiš  da sve ide kako treba. Sutra sam gore pa ću ti i u živo poželjeti sreću. Valjda ću te skužiti.

----------


## ruža82

> Ja sam sutra gore. Jel ima klomifena dolje u ljekarni i pošto?


Eh stvarno ti nebih znala jer sam si ih ja već nabavila od jedne cure koja više nije trebala. ali, dr. mi je dao onaj njegov recept za klomifen za dolje ljekarnu (nisam mu rekla da imam već klomifene) pa pretpostavljam da imaju

----------


## eva133

> Eh stvarno ti nebih znala jer sam si ih ja već nabavila od jedne cure koja više nije trebala. ali, dr. mi je dao onaj njegov recept za klomifen za dolje ljekarnu (nisam mu rekla da imam već klomifene) pa pretpostavljam da imaju


Tako sam i ja imala prošli put od jedne cure. Tako da nemam pojma koliko košta. Ali dobro, napunit ću novčanik. Jel bila gužva danas?

----------


## ruža82

> Tako sam i ja imala prošli put od jedne cure. Tako da nemam pojma koliko košta. Ali dobro, napunit ću novčanik. Jel bila gužva danas?


mislim da bi bili oko 120kn. ja sam došla na 10, nije bilo gužve

----------


## ValaMala

> Ja sam sutra gore. Jel ima klomifena dolje u ljekarni i pošto?


Ima, dođu oko 150kn

----------


## ValaMala

> da na klomifenima i to 6 dana (3+3+2+2+2+2) i još mi je dao tablete siofor za povišeni inzulin. da kod Alebića sam, bio je danas dobre volje, čak smo se i nasmijali...  i sada molim da bude bar jedan folikul


Ma ima da bude bar 5-6  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

klomifen je 125 kn dolje u ljekarni.
ja sam počela piti u nedjelju, u petak je prva folikulometrija.

----------


## ValaMala

> Super, vidiš  da sve ide kako treba. Sutra sam gore pa ću ti i u živo poželjeti sreću. Valjda ću te skužiti.


Budeš ziher, kako ti izgledaš, daj neki hint  :Wink: 
Inače, jučer je bila luđačka gužva ujutro, tko zna kako će biti sutra

----------


## ValaMala

Sutra transfer ako se malena nastavila lijepo dijeliti, a ja sam sad naravno u hrpi glupavih pitanja. Naime, nakon samog transfera se odhoda odmah do stola blizu i tamo se leži s malo podignutom guzom kakvih 10-15-ak minuta, a onda se ide doma. Ima li veze to hodanje itd... ne bi li bilo bolje da se duže leži... kako to utječe na j. stanicu, nije li cerviks ipak još malo otvoren zbog katetera... ma sva sam si smiješna s toliko nade, straha...

----------


## eva133

> Budeš ziher, kako ti izgledaš, daj neki hint 
> Inače, jučer je bila luđačka gužva ujutro, tko zna kako će biti sutra


Imam smeđu kosu do ramena.Imat ću sive gležnjače i sivu torbu. Šta ću obući još ne znam. Doći ću poslje 9 jer mi tako stiže bus. Bit će i sutra gužva kladim se.

----------


## eva133

> mislim da bi bili oko 120kn. ja sam došla na 10, nije bilo gužve


Tako sam i mislila da će koštati. Ipak hvala. Nadam se da će sutra biti sve u redu i da će me uzeti u postupak.

----------


## Bebel

> Ružicasb evo ja sam jedna od cura sa VV. koja se razbježala u drugu bolnicu (Sveti Duh)....fali mi VV !
> 
> Sretno curama u postupcima!


lberc često te se sjetim i baš sam se pitala gdje što je s tobom.
Draga, sretno u "novoj" klinci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i naravno svima nama će VV nedostajati

----------


## BHany

evo još jedne stare na odlasku...


meni nekako dođe grč u želucu kad se sjetim VV-a...hodnika, sestara, nekadašnje atmosfere...10 godina...i meni će faliti
ali što je tu je...vrijeme je za ići dalje...naravno po mojoj procjeni i za mene...



nego htjela sam vas pitati...kad ste podizale papire, niste mogli dobiti  nalaze koji su rađeni na VV-u (npr VV-ove spermiograme, protokole i sl),  samo vanjske ili?

----------


## slatkica

> evo još jedne stare na odlasku...
> 
> 
> meni nekako dođe grč u želucu kad se sjetim VV-a...hodnika, sestara, nekadašnje atmosfere...10 godina...i meni će faliti
> ali što je tu je...vrijeme je za ići dalje...naravno po mojoj procjeni i za mene...
> 
> 
> 
> nego htjela sam vas pitati...kad ste podizale papire, niste mogli dobiti  nalaze koji su rađeni na VV-u (npr VV-ove spermiograme, protokole i sl),  samo vanjske ili?


hej evo ja sam jedna od onih koje su otišle sa VV,upravo tako svi papiri su ostali kod njih osim papira od pravnika i psihološkog savjetovanja

----------


## ValaMala

> Imam smeđu kosu do ramena.Imat ću sive gležnjače i sivu torbu. Šta ću obući još ne znam. Doći ću poslje 9 jer mi tako stiže bus. Bit će i sutra gužva kladim se.


Super, vidimo se. Ja sam gore od 8, a vjerojatno ulazimo u salu oko pola 10 ako bude transfera... Javi mi se. Imat ću dolje trenirku i tenisice i neku majicu.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> hej evo ja sam jedna od onih koje su otišle sa VV,upravo tako svi papiri su ostali kod njih osim papira od pravnika i psihološkog savjetovanja


Isto i kod mene, dobila samo vanjske papire.

----------


## ValaMala

No sigurna sam da ti sestre daju sve da iskopiraš ako želiš

----------


## laky

> klomifen je 125 kn dolje u ljekarni.
> ja sam počela piti u nedjelju, u petak je prva folikulometrija.


 :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:  kod nas max 25-30 kuna kutija kako da su toliko skuplji u RH?

----------


## BHany

> No sigurna sam da ti sestre daju sve da iskopiraš ako želiš


ne... ni ne daju to sestre nego sam se morala javiti dalje jednoj ljubaznoj gospođi koja to sve pripremi

----------


## andream

Trebali bi vam dati sve papire, pa to su vaše povijesti bolesti. Mi u Vinogradskoj dobijemo sve papire kad su nalazi gotovi, doktor ih samo prepiše na povijest bolesti, a klinika ništa ne zadržava.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ja sam si to još lani iskopirala jer mi je trebalo za Maribor

----------


## miba

ja sam dobila i nalaze ( spermiogram itd) -zapravo sve osim papira od 
protokola

----------


## azrijelka36

i ja sam dobila sve papire, par je ostalo tamo, ali mi je sestra kopirala i dal mi kopiju

----------


## lberc

> lberc često te se sjetim i baš sam se pitala gdje što je s tobom.
> Draga, sretno u "novoj" klinci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i naravno svima nama će VV nedostajati


I ja se tebe često sjetim,ništa ne pišeš u kojoj si fazi,gdje si ti,jesi ostala na VV?

----------


## ValaMala

Curke evo me kratko, jer sam danas u horizontali. Uglavnom, vratili su mi jednu mrvicu i to dvostaničnu. Dr. Alebić i dr. Kniewald su oba rekli da mi je ne bi ni vraćali da misle da nema šanse i da neke stanice jednostavno imaju sporiji tempo i uspiju, a druge se jako brzo podijele, a onda stanu ili jednostavno ne uspiju. Također je dr. rekao da je imao dosta trudnoća iz tako malenih stanica i neka ništa ne brinem. Sljedeća 2 tjedna mirovanje, u nedjelju decapeptyl injekcija, a beta je 11.2. Dugo, dugo...

Inače, od nas 6 koje smo imale transfer prekjučer, sve su imale dosta stanica i tražile da im se oplode po tri. Jednoj curi se ništa nije oplodilo i bila je toliko jadna, srce mi se slamalo kad sam gledala nju i muža. Dvijema su se oplodile sve 3 stanice i one su danas sa mnom imale transfer. Jednoj, koja iz prvog ivf-a ima bebicu, oplodile su se 2 stanice, no išla je razgovarati s biologom i odbila transfer. Tražila je da se pričeka još dan, dva, da se vidi kako se dijele. A zadnjoj curi su rekli neka dođe opet sutra. Izgleda da se ne dijele stanice, što li, ali ih žele pustiti još malo. I ona je bila sva slomljena...

Moj cerviks je opet radio probleme, a dr. Alebić se šalio da mora biti Ivica Kostelić, koji je to slalom da se dođe do moje maternice kroz njega. Na koncu je ipak to majstorski uspio i mrvica je došla mami. 

Danas je prije nas bilo 5 punkcija, nas tri na transferu i ni jedna inseminacija. To je bilo super za nas, jer su nas pustili ležati koliko god smo htjele...  :Smile: ))

----------


## ValaMala

E da, pozdrav *evi133* i drugoj curki (sori, zaboravila sam koji nick imaš ovdje, a baš da ne pišem pravo ime, hehe). Bilo mi je baš drago što smo se upoznale gore i puno puno sreće dalje!

----------


## Ela28

> E da, pozdrav *evi133* i drugoj curki (sori, zaboravila sam koji nick imaš ovdje, a baš da ne pišem pravo ime, hehe). Bilo mi je baš drago što smo se upoznale gore i puno puno sreće dalje!



Hehe pozdrav i tebi i meni je drago da smo se upoznale i neka ti je sa srećom pozdrav i evi133.
Uglavnom vratila sam se doma prije sat vremena dolazim opet 12.dan ciklusa i od danas pijem estrofem 3*1  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

*ValaMala* vidjela sam te danas gore, ali bilo vas je puno pa mi je bio bed javljat se, ja sam bila samo po pikicu

----------


## sretna35

> evo još jedne stare na odlasku...
> 
> 
> meni nekako dođe grč u želucu kad se sjetim VV-a...hodnika, sestara, nekadašnje atmosfere...10 godina...i meni će faliti
> ali što je tu je...vrijeme je za ići dalje...naravno po mojoj procjeni i za mene...
> 
> 
> 
> nego htjela sam vas pitati...kad ste podizale papire, niste mogli dobiti nalaze koji su rađeni na VV-u (npr VV-ove spermiograme, protokole i sl), samo vanjske ili?


BHany zar i ti? No gdje ćeš ti  tražiti svoju sreću? Ja si ne mogu zamislisti VV bez dr.  L i ne znam što bih radila gore, očito moj problem s kojim ću se morati nositi kako znam i umijem

----------


## ValaMala

> *ValaMala* vidjela sam te danas gore, ali bilo vas je puno pa mi je bio bed javljat se, ja sam bila samo po pikicu


Šteta, trebala si doći!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> BHany zar i ti? No gdje ćeš ti  tražiti svoju sreću? Ja si ne mogu zamislisti VV bez dr.  L i ne znam što bih radila gore, očito moj problem s kojim ću se morati nositi kako znam i umijem


Dr. Lučinger je bio i moj doktor i bila sam sva jadna kad je otišao, no sad nakon ovog iskustva (uspjelo ili ne) ne idem nikud s VV, prekrasni su svi i dr. i biolog...

----------


## ValaMala

> BHany zar i ti? No gdje ćeš ti  tražiti svoju sreću? Ja si ne mogu zamislisti VV bez dr.  L i ne znam što bih radila gore, očito moj problem s kojim ću se morati nositi kako znam i umijem


Dr. Lučinger je bio i moj doktor i bila sam sva jadna kad je otišao, no sad nakon ovog iskustva (uspjelo ili ne) ne idem nikud s VV, prekrasni su svi i dr. i biolog...

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene cure. Danas sam bila gore. Treći dan mi je. Sve je super prošlo. Na klomifenima sam po dva dnevno. U ponedjeljak prva folikulometrija. Baš mi je pao kamen sa srca. Opet sam u postupku. Bila je gužva danas. Trebala sam doći u 10 i 15, na kraju sam došla na red malo prije 12. Ali neka. Upoznala sam dvije forumske prijateljice Valumalu i Elu. Valamala drži se i odmaraj. Vidiš tako je malo potrebno da budemo sretni zato pozitivno razmišljaj.

----------


## eva133

Ela pusa i budi strpljiva.Brzo će taj 12. dan.

----------


## BHany

> BHany zar i ti? No gdje ćeš ti  tražiti svoju sreću? Ja si ne mogu zamislisti VV bez dr.  L i ne znam što bih radila gore, očito moj problem s kojim ću se morati nositi kako znam i umijem


ne znam moja sretna, na raznim stranama, nažalost...pokušati pa vidjeti...slati papire, vidjeti termine...i dalje skupljati lovu za bar jedan postupak negdje gdje mogu dobiti najbolju uslugu...

meni je dr. L. bio drag, ali moj odlazak nema veze s tim što mi VV nije isti bez njega
ja bih ostala kad bih smatrala da se na VV kompetentno može rješavati moj problem

trenutno svježi i neiskusni tim na VV-u, koji će sigurno steći iskustvo i dovoljno znanje nakon određenog vremenskog perioda - sada, u ovom času, ne može rješavati moj problem...jednostavno ne smatram mladu doktoricu, a pogotovo lab. za sada kompetentnim da bi im u svojim godinama i sa svojom dijagnozom poklonila vrijeme za treniranje... 

...koliko god bili simpatični i koliko god je meni npr. bila knedla u grlu kad sam se opraštala sa dragim sestrama nakon 10 god.

VV koji je mogao rješavati i koji je rješio 1. put moj problem...prvi u hrvatskoj po rezultatima...zato sam ga i izabrala još prije 10 godina...krenuvši još s dr. Cvitkovićem kao vrhunskim andrologom, pa dr. Jukićem i Pavlom Romcem u labu...pa prešavši na dr. L. i Lanu...takve kvalitete ovog trenutka nema, a to se vidi i po rezultatima u zadnja 3 mjeseca - ne volim pisati jer će naše nove cure opet reći da smo negativne...sorite cure, neću više

netko je pitao zašto vam ne pišemo - eto zbog toga...
vi ste nova genaracija VV-ovki koja ima svoje sisteme i VV ima svoj način rada sada koji vi otkrivate...i dok ste god zadovoljne tamo to je u redu za vas, 
ali ako ste nešto stariji i nemate više puno vremena rasti s VV-om...moj bi savjet (molim da se ne naljutite) bio da ipak barem preispitate druge opcije

uz jednu ogradu, da ja mislim da trenutno klinike u hrvatskoj, posebice državne, niti jedna ne pružaju ono najbolje...no i to je naša stvarnost s kojom se moramo nositi, posebno mi koji nemamo neograničene financijske mogućnosti za odlazak van ili privatno...zato, da se opet vratim mojoj dragoj sretnoj35, draga, i ne znam točno kuda ću...

----------


## mare41

OT-BHany, ja ću još jednom zamoliti da se ne piše o neograničenim financijskim mogućnostima nas koji idemo vani, ne želim opet tipkati kako i koliko šparamo i dižemo kredite..

----------


## BHany

oprosti, ja doista nisam vidjela tvoju molbu, evo ja osobno neću više nikada, ali ne mogu garantirati da netko drugi neće

----------


## mare41

Bhany, hvala :Heart:  (za druge ćemo lako :Smile: )

----------


## ValaMala

Mislim da se tim koji vodi dr. Kniewald ne može ni u kojem slučaju nazvati nekompetentnim. On je svjetski vodeći stručnjak i pionir na području reprodukcijske biologije. Ne samo to, nego je i čovjek, a to može posvjedočiti svatko tko je i minutu razgovarao s njime. Na ovakvom biologu može pozavidjeti svaka bolnica i centar, ne samo ovdje i mislim da se Lana itd. doista ne mogu uspoređivati s njime...

----------


## ruža82

Imam pitanje. 3dc dobila sam (upripremi za aih) terapiju klomifene 6 dana i tablete Siofor 2x1. zanima me dal će se možda već u ovom postupku vidjeti kakve promjene(pozitivne). kakva su iskustva s tim tabletama?

----------


## ValaMala

Iskreno, nemam nikakvih iskustva sa Sioforom. Za što se to uzima.

Imam i ja jedno pitanje. Sve mi koje smo bile na transferu, u nedjelju se trebamo piknuti Decapeptylom. Za što je to?

----------


## BHany

> Mislim da se tim koji vodi dr. Kniewald ne može ni u kojem slučaju nazvati nekompetentnim. On je svjetski vodeći stručnjak i pionir na području reprodukcijske biologije. Ne samo to, nego je i čovjek, a to može posvjedočiti svatko tko je i minutu razgovarao s njime. Na ovakvom biologu može pozavidjeti svaka bolnica i centar, ne samo ovdje i mislim da se Lana itd. doista ne mogu uspoređivati s njime...


znam što pišem
 izuzetno cjenim Kniewalda i kao čovjeka koji je pun razumjevanja u razgovoru i s pacijentima, i kao pionira na svom području,  a nadasve kao čovjeka koji je pristajao govoriti o ovom sramotnom  zakonu kad drugi nisu (zbog toga mi je i osobno drag)...i kao biologa sa velikim iskustvom 
no on samo vodi lab. privremeno na neku shemu, radi na još jednoj klinici, radi i na još nekim  područjima ex Yu...
svakako nije nekompetentan, ali niti rezultati/statistike  njegove klinike nisu bili jednaki VV-ovim prije novog zakona i  rasula...tako da - osim zbog laninog karakterističnog pristupa pacijentima - mislim da nema razloga njegovu kompetenciju izdizati iznad lanine...
svakako je iskusniji od nekih drugih opcija koje je VV mogao  dobiti...ali meni osobno to nije dovoljno
ne volim se prepucavati, zato rijetko i pišem... 
kako rekoh imate svi pravo na svoju  odluku i mišljenje, kao što neki od nas koji su otišli imaju pravo na  svoju
i vi ste te/ti koje moraju otkrivati nove protokole, nove načine i nove uspjehe na VV-u

sretno vam cure

----------


## andream

cure, ne pišete kakva je situacija s prirodnjacima i polustimuliranima  - rade li to uopće ili svi vrtite inseminacije i stimulirane?

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam ti ziher, ali mislim da rade i prirodnjake, na koncu, ja sam na IVF upala s klomifenima - smatra li se to polustimuliranim?

----------


## andream

> Nisam ti ziher, ali mislim da rade i prirodnjake, na koncu, ja sam na IVF upala s klomifenima - smatra li se to polustimuliranim?


da, na to sam i mislila.

----------


## pirica

> cure, ne pišete kakva je situacija s prirodnjacima i polustimuliranima  - rade li to uopće ili svi vrtite inseminacije i stimulirane?


rade

----------


## laky

ee naručila sam se na VV na razgovor tj konzultacije pa vidit ću sta će biti ako budem mogla preći kod dr A mozda i ostanem a dobila sam i odobrenje za prenos embrija kod dr L ako budem odlučila...
na jednom od foruma imam podnick svazbunjitis pa da vas nebuni ova moja odlučnost  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Snjeska

laky, ja sam bez problema presla kod A. zbog FET-a

----------


## laky

super hvala ti Snjeska.koliko si čekala FET i jesu li trebali brisevi papa nesto još od nalaza

----------


## amyx

> Samo jedna digresija za nove cure....
> 
> Da je meni pamet ova bila prije 3 godine, ne bih se nikada odlučila za mladog i neiskusnog doktora jer je kod njega manja gužva, jer je simpa, jer mi na sva pitanja odgovori, jer je zgodan, jer... nastavite niz!!! Nikada...


Veliki potpis na ovo :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Sezen

bok svima! nova sam na forumu...imam par pitanja i uvodnu pričicu...naime pacijentica sam dr.L.,u postupak sam trebala ići u 06/2010,međutim imala sam smrtni slučaj u obitelji te sam nazvala dr.L.i odgodili smo za na jesen,a onda sve znamo što se dogodilo..dr.L.mi je rekao da se strpim i kako bi on trebao dobiti ugovor sa HZZO-om što se još uvijek nije dogodilo .... odlučila sam ići kod dr.A....sestra je,klasika,rekla da nazovem 1.dan m.tako da ću biti gore za 10-ak dana...a sada pitanja :Shock: bzirom imam karton sa svim prikupljenim na VV koliko ću čekati postupak?uvažava li se to što nisam nova na VV?koliko godina ima dr.A.i kakav je u komunikaciji sa pacijentima?unaprijed hvala

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen*, ja sam također pacijentica dr. L koja sam prešla dr. Alebiću. Iako je mlad, mislim '72. godište, imam povjerenja u njega i njegov tim. Neke cure kažu da je ponekad šutljiv, no ja sam takva da uvijek sve pitam i mogu ti reći da mi je jako pozitivan, uvijek se nečemu nasmijemo, a na punkciji i transferu mi je bio stvarno ok. Jako cijenim i to što me prebacio na IVF nakon što sam imala jaču reakciju na klomifene, iako sam trebala ići na inseminaciju. Volim to što nije gubio vrijeme - ni folikuliće...

----------


## ValaMala

Inače, curke, pametnjakovička, našla sam novu stvar oko koje ću se uzrujavati.  :Sad:  Čitam bez veze neke postove ovdje na forumu i naletim na temu o TSH, hormonu štitnjače. Moji nalazi su 4,3, što ih stavlja u okvir referentnih vrijednosti na nalazu, a sad čitam da je za postizanje trudnoće potrebno imati TSH 2. Ma, ponekad mi se čini da je bolje ništa ne čitati. Naravno, sad se pitam trebam li endokrinologu i bla bla... Ipak, odlučujem pustiti to sad na miru, vadila sam hormone naknadno i na VV - nisam vidjela nalaz, no dr. mi nije ništa rekao o TSH ili da je problematičan, pa pretpostavljam da je bio u normali. Ako dođe do neg. tete-bete, pitat ću ga o tome...

----------


## Snjeska

ValaMala, nemaš razloga za brigu.
TSH treba biti ispod 2 *ukoliko kod tebe već postoji bolest štitnjače,* zato što taj hormon zna podivljati u trudnoći (ako štinjača nije ok) pa ga je bolje prije trudnoće sniziti.

Ako nemaš bolest štitnjače u redu je svaki nalaz koji je u okviru ref. vrijednosti.

laky, tebi šaljem pp

----------


## ValaMala

*Snjeska*, hvala ti

----------


## Miki76

ValaMala, ja sam imala TSH između 3 i 4,3, kako kada, vađeno u par navrata. Iako su mi i dr.A. na VV-u i dr.Vlaisavljević u Mariboru i dr.Reš u Ljubljani stalno ponavljali da je to ok TSH nalaz jer je još uvijek više-manje u okviru referentnih vrijednosti, mene je to konstantno kopkalo. Na kraju sam prošle godine u ovo vrijeme uspjela zatrudniti, ali sam imala missed ab. u 8tt. Nakon spontanog sam otišla kod dr. Radončića u polikliniku Vili da mi da preporuku za dalje, a on meni gleda nalaze TSH i kaže da, iako je unutar referentnih vrijednosti, da mu je malo previše čudan i da previše šeće gore-dole. Poslao me izvaditi antitijela štitnjače, a kad ono, antitijela u nebesima. Dijagnosticiran mi je hašimoto hipotireoza, a dr.Radončić je mišljenja da sam vrlo vjerojatno zbog toga izgubila bebu. Od tada sam na terapiji za štitnjaču.
Dakle, savjet mene kao nekoga tko je na žalost već svašta proživio u mpo-u: ako te imalo kopka, odi to provjeriti prije nego bude prekasno. Na VV-u nisu toliko osjetljivi na TSH s tvojim vrijednostima, zato ti je moj savjet da odeš do dr.Radončića jer je on jedan od rijetkih dr.-a u Hrvatskoj koji je mišljenja da TSH za nas u mpo-u treba biti do 2. Nemaš što izgubiti (osim nešto kuna za konzultacije), a možeš puno toga dobiti.
Za više informacija ti i ja, kao i ostale cure, predlažem da detaljnije proučiš teme o hormonima štitnjače.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, *Miki76*, mislim da ću ponovo ovaj put privatno izvaditi TSH i antitijela, pa s nalazima nekom stručnjaku, možda baš dr.R. Do tada čuvam mrvicu...

----------


## RuzicaSB

Potpisujem Miki76, obavezno s nalazima kod dr.R.Pomogao je mnogim zenama jer je upucen u mnoge stvari vezane za imunologiju, probleme sa stitnjacom i svime sto muci nas koje se borimo za bebice, a na koje mnogi lijecnici i dan danas odmahuju rukom, bez obzira u koju kliniku ides na IVF.Konzultacije ti kostaju cca 200 kn ali je on kompetentan i propisati ti potrebnu terapiju, dozirati tocno kako treba naspram tvojih nalaza itd.Zahvaljujuci njemu jedna moja prijateljica je ponosna mama nakon nekoliko pokusaja i uvjerenja da je problem bio samo kod njm dok nije (takodjer citajuci forume) posumnjala da bi problem mogla biti i njena stitnjaca (prepoznala je neke simtome i otisla provjeriti hormone stitnjace takodjer u privatni laboratorij).

Naravno da se nadam da ti sve ovo nece ni trebati ali opet dobro je imati rezervni plan.

----------


## ksena28

samo da se nadovežem, dr Škaro iz poliklinike Leptir, specijalizirane baš za bolesti štitnjače, jako hvali dr Radončića ističući kako je jedan od rijetkih ginekologa koji je uspio povezati važnost pravilnog rada štitnjače i sigurne trudnoće, što je pogotovo bitno za nas MPO pacijentice

----------


## Kadauna

ne bih ni ja mnogo pisala o trenutnoj situaciji na Vuku, već sam mnogo  toga napisala ranije. Nažalost su rezultati i dalje lošiji nego u drugim  klinikama (bilo državnim ili privatnim). To je rezultat sigurno neuhodanog tima s jedne strane ali i odlaska uhodanog tima, kao i najstriktnijeg držanja zakona. 

Vala Mala i eva133, molim vas dvije koje ste trenutno u postupcima da nas obavještavate o rezultatima, od 6 koji su bili na punkciji s ValaMala, javljaj nam daljnji tijek.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala na savjetima cure, vezano za TSH priču. Svakako ću otići dr. R. porazgovarati s njim, ako ništa drugo, vrijedno mi je platiti tih 200kn i samo da me smiri, ako je sve ok, a tek koliko to vrijedi, ako pogleda moje nalaze iz drugog kuta i predloži nešto što će pomoći do bebice... 

Od 6 cura što su bile na punkciji , 1 nije ni došla do transfera jer se nisu oplodile 3 j.s. Drugoj je dr. na dan našeg transfera rekao da dođe sljedeći dan i pretpostavljamo da su se stanice/stanica možda oplodile, ali se nisu dijelile, pa su htjeli pričekati još jedan dan, ali ne znamo točno. Jednoj curi su se oplodile 2 stanice, no dogovorila se s biologom da pričekaju još dan-dva jer je htjela vidjeti hoće li se i dalje dijeliti - ona ima stav da nema smisla da joj stave male stanice, pa da se nada 2 tjedna, ovako želi biti sigurnija... 

Dakle jedino nas 3 smo sigurno bile na transferu i s tim curkama sam u kontaktu. Sve tri smo doma i laganini, uglavnom ležimo, malo naokolo po stanu i tako to. Jedna cura osjeća napetost u trbuhu i cicke su joj porasle, te ju malo bolucka jajnik (no kaže da su joj slični simptomi bili i poslije prošlog neuspjelog ET). Ona u ponedjeljak ide raditi. Druga je na godišnjem 2 tjedna, a ona kao i ja osjeća boluckanje u maternici. 

Mene od sinoć baš nekako tupo boli dolje, kao da ću dobiti, ali ništa prejako. Danas je 3. dan od ET, a čitala sam da kod transfera malih stanica, zigota ili morula, implantacija može biti kakvih 3-5 dana nakon ET. Ne znam, samo bih bila najsretnija na svijetu da sve uspijemo i onda brinemo neke druge trudničke brige... 

Sad mi je glavna stvar kako ću si sutra piknuti Decapeptyl, pošto sam upala na IVF s klomifenima, nisam se nikad pikala, pa mi je pomisao na iglu u trbuhu prilično morbidna... Mislim da će to sutra biti smijeh kad mm i ja krenemo s tim...  :Smile: )

----------


## ksena28

morbidna pomisao na iglu u trbuhu... ValaMala, iskreno ti želim da što prije preseliš na trudnički pdf!

----------


## Sezen

ValaMala, puno hvala na info o dr.A.........i držim Ti fige :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

> morbidna pomisao na iglu u trbuhu... ValaMala, iskreno ti želim da što prije preseliš na trudnički pdf!


Hehe, hvala, ksena, ma mogu ja to (mogu i puno puno više, kao i sve mi ovdje), samo čovjek nikad ne zamišlja kakve će sve stvari u životu raditi...  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Evo prošla ponoć, došao dan D i moja prva injekcija u trbuh... Smijemo se mm i ja da ćemo se probuditi nakon sat vremena iz nesvijesti i neuspjelog pokušaja pikanja. Odoh u samurajske vode, mini hara-kiri...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Izvještaj s prvog pikanja, odradili smo to kao Stanio i Olio, ali uspješno.  :Smile:  Glavno da se mi možemo kroz sve ovo i dalje puno smijati...

----------


## laky

ValaMala dobro da ste odradili uspjesno pikanje ko mene je bio problem tj bojala sam se hoću li dobro smiksati a pikanje nisam ni primjećivala

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala Bogu, to nije bio problem, Decapeptyl dolazi već pripremljen u injekciji!

----------


## eva133

Cure sutra je moja prva folikulometrija. Držite mi palčeve da sve bude ok.

----------


## ruža82

> Cure sutra je moja prva folikulometrija. Držite mi palčeve da sve bude ok.


Eh i moja :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*ruža82* i *eva133* SRETNOOOOO!!! Ima da nam javite super vijesti!

----------


## eva133

> *ruža82* i *eva133* SRETNOOOOO!!! Ima da nam javite super vijesti!


Puno hvala. Naravno da ćemo javiti. Joj na iglama sam. Valamala ti se čuvaj. Jedva čekam tvoju betu.

----------


## eva133

> Eh i moja


Sretno ti bilo. Vidimo se sutra.

----------


## ruža82

Hvala  ValaMala! :Love: 
Eva133 nadam se da ćemo se sutra ugodno iznenaditi. Ja sam baš nervozna. pogotovo od kako mi je dr da reagiram baš bog zna što :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eva133

> Hvala  ValaMala!
> Eva133 nadam se da ćemo se sutra ugodno iznenaditi. Ja sam baš nervozna. pogotovo od kako mi je dr da reagiram baš bog zna što


I ja se nadam da će biti ok. Vidjet ćemo sve sutra. Grozno je to kad znaš da možda neće biti kako očekuješ. Samo da se ne razočaramo. Koliko si ti dugo bila trudna?

----------


## ruža82

> I ja se nadam da će biti ok. Vidjet ćemo sve sutra. Grozno je to kad znaš da možda neće biti kako očekuješ. Samo da se ne razočaramo. Koliko si ti dugo bila trudna?


Eh samo da čim prije dođe jutro i da i to riješimo...
Misliš na moju biokemijsku?? Cijelih 6 dana, i mogu ti reči da sam tih  dana bila druga osoba, sve mi se promijenilo, naravno na bolje a onda :Shock:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## eva133

> Eh samo da čim prije dođe jutro i da i to riješimo...
> Misliš na moju biokemijsku?? Cijelih 6 dana, i mogu ti reči da sam tih  dana bila druga osoba, sve mi se promijenilo, naravno na bolje a onda


Mogu si misliti kako ti je bilo te dane. Velika sreća, a onda golema tuga. Ne ponovilo se. Ja ću doći tek oko 9. Opet idem busom i ne mogu stići prije.

----------


## ValaMala

Koja luda luda noć. Svakih sat vremena sam išla piškit, a u tim sat po sat spavanjima sam uspjela odsanjati hrpu gluposti. Što se tog češćeg mokrenja tiče, nije li da kada je to jedan od ranih znakova trudnoće zapravo imaš osjećaj da trebaš ići, a kad si na wc-u ispadne da je svega par kapljica? Kod mene nije tako, ja svaki put kao da sam popila u međuvremenu lonac kave... 

*ruža82* i *eva133*, javite se s novostima, baš sam nestrpljiva!

----------


## pirica

> Koja luda luda noć. Svakih sat vremena sam išla piškit, a u tim sat po sat spavanjima sam uspjela odsanjati hrpu gluposti. Što se tog češćeg mokrenja tiče, nije li da kada je to jedan od ranih znakova trudnoće zapravo imaš osjećaj da trebaš ići, a kad si na wc-u ispadne da je svega par kapljica? Kod mene nije tako, ja svaki put kao da sam popila u međuvremenu lonac kave... 
> 
> *ruža82* i *eva133*, javite se s novostima, baš sam nestrpljiva!


ne zamaraj se simptomima trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> ne zamaraj se simptomima trudnoće


Znaš kako to ide. Još 12 dana do bete, ne radim, pa mi ostaje samo da fantaziram da si prikratim vrijeme  :Cekam:  :Coffee:

----------


## pirica

> Znaš kako to ide. Još 12 dana do bete, ne radim, pa mi ostaje samo da fantaziram da si prikratim vrijeme


samo ćeš se izludit, ja sam bila trudnica bez iti jednog simptoma osim trbuha koji je rastao tako da...

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, *pirica*, ne razbijam glavu simptomima, naučila sam iz prijašnjih ciklusa i BRDA "simptoma", hehe... dugo mi je čekanje

----------


## ruža82

> ne zamaraj se simptomima trudnoće


Slažem se s time, al znam kako ti je. i ja sam stalno osluškivala šta mi se događa i odma se nadala boljem, ali. Ja sam bila danas, 10dc. rekao je dr da dođem opet u četvrtak. Rekao je da se sporije odvija sve pa ćemo vidjeti. uvijek se nadam da će mi reči da je sve super, da je folikul veliki, a onda ništa. nadam se da će do četvrtka se već nešto pošteno vidjeti. bilo ga nas u jutro oko 20 cura, neznam baš koja je za što došla jer sam brzo riješila.

----------


## ValaMala

> Slažem se s time, al znam kako ti je. i ja sam stalno osluškivala šta mi se događa i odma se nadala boljem, ali. Ja sam bila danas, 10dc. rekao je dr da dođem opet u četvrtak. Rekao je da se sporije odvija sve pa ćemo vidjeti. uvijek se nadam da će mi reči da je sve super, da je folikul veliki, a onda ništa. nadam se da će do četvrtka se već nešto pošteno vidjeti. bilo ga nas u jutro oko 20 cura, neznam baš koja je za što došla jer sam brzo riješila.


Uglavnom, koliko sam te shvatila, razvija se jedan folikul, ali nešto sporije, pa ćete vidjeti bolje na sljedećoj folikulometriji?

----------


## pirica

ja sam sutra na punkciji, pa eto ako ima netko za druženje, ne može me su fulat jako kratka plava kosa

----------


## ruža82

Eh šta da ti kažem, tako sam nešto shvatila. nadam se da će biti tako

----------


## ValaMala

*pirica*, puno sreće sutra i neka bude kratka i bezbolna punkcija, s puno zdravih j. stanica! Koliko folikula imaš?

----------


## pirica

ne znam pisao je na papir 7, ali ima ih više. ja sam zadovoljna jer sam sa manjom dozom menopura dobila isti rezultat kao i prije 2 god i punkcija mi je ranije nego onda, još da se 2 js oplode...

----------


## ruža82

> ne znam pisao je na papir 7, ali ima ih više. ja sam zadovoljna jer sam sa manjom dozom menopura dobila isti rezultat kao i prije 2 god i punkcija mi je ranije nego onda, još da se 2 js oplode...


Sretno!!! a koji ti je sutra dan ciklusa?

----------


## pirica

11

----------


## ruža82

uh 11?? pa to je za moje pojmove RANO!! Eh čemu se onda ja nek nadam :Crying or Very sad: 
Nadam se da će se konačno i na našem forumu naći koja trudnica uskoro!!!

----------


## pirica

> uh 11?? pa to je za moje pojmove RANO!! Eh čemu se onda ja nek nadam
> Nadam se da će se konačno i na našem forumu naći koja trudnica uskoro!!!


i za moje
izgleda da sam se s godinama pomladila

----------


## ValaMala

> Sretno!!! a koji ti je sutra dan ciklusa?


Odlučila si se na 2, nećeš tri?

----------


## ValaMala

Moja punkcija je bila 13. d.c., ali su 11.d.c. 3 folikula već bila 20mm, a jedan 18mm! Mislim da će me od sada ranije zvati na drugu folikulometriju (ako ih uopće bude - MISLITI POZITIVNO!)

----------


## pirica

ne neću tri jer da mi se sve tri oplode tri zametka nebih nikako vračala, jer meni se prije 2g od 5js svega 1 oplodila i vidi potpis tako da mi je fakat preveliki rizik vračat 3 i dr se u potpunosti slaže s menom

----------


## ValaMala

Ako se samo jedna od 5 oplodila, zar onda nije bolje pokušati s tri, veća je vjerojatnost? Možda te nisam nešto dobro skužila?

----------


## pirica

> Ako se samo jedna od 5 oplodila, zar onda nije bolje pokušati s tri, veća je vjerojatnost? Možda te nisam nešto dobro skužila?


 1 se oplodila i primila
trojke ne želim riskirat

----------


## andream

Mislim da je pirica mislila da je upravo ta jedina oplođena transferirana i - primila se. Sad će raditi ICSI pa je vjerojatno da će obje biti oplođene (onda su radili IVF).
Moram priznati da bi ja tražila tri, ali to najviše zbog mojih godina i time i manjih šansi za implantaciju. ALi meni je sad ta brojka ionako science fiction, mi smo u klubu 39 plus sretne već i kad je transfer obavljen...

----------


## pirica

eh kako si ti to *andeam* dobro objasnila  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Kužim, cure, a onda se opet sjetim one dvije ženskice koje su bile sa mnom na punkciji, s 7 i 9 j.s., obje rekle da im oplode po tri i na koncu se ni jedna nije oplodila... tako žalosno što nas tjeraju na ovakve odluke...

----------


## Aurora*

> ne neću tri jer da mi se sve tri oplode tri zametka nebih nikako vračala, jer meni se prije 2g od 5js svega 1 oplodila i vidi potpis tako da mi je fakat preveliki rizik vračat 3 i dr se u potpunosti slaže s menom


Ti si bas hrabra kada se usudjujes ici na to da ti oplode samo dvije jajne stanice. Pogotovo ako iz iskustva znas da se ti od 5 JS koje su SVE pokusali oploditi oplodila samo 1. Mislis li da embriolog moze od recimo 7 JS izabrati bas one 2 od kojih ce se barem jedna oploditi? Meni se za tako nesto i 3 cini premalo...

Ja bih radij u slucaju da 3. dan nekim cudom bude i dalje 3 embrija trazila da se ide na blastociste radi selekcije. A ako bi se desilo nesto sto smatram krajnje nevjerojatnim, a to je da 5. dan ostanu 3 blastociste onda nikako ne bih pristala na transfer 3 embrija, nego samo 2. Jer i prema Zakonu o medicinskoj oplodnji na to imam i pravo. Citiram 9. clanak, 3 i 4 stavak koji kaze:

_Bračni drugovi pojedinačno ili zajedno mogu povući  pristanak i odustati od postupka medicinske oplodnje sve dok sjemene  stanice ili jajne stanice ili zametak/ci nisu uneseni u tijelo žene._

_Izjavu o povlačenju pristanka zdravstvena ustanova  obvezna je zabilježiti i na zahtjev žene ili muškarca o tome izdati  pisanu potvrdu._

----------


## ValaMala

*Aurora*, tako i ja mislim. Evo prije 2 mjeseca mi je frendica išla na ICSI i od 3 j.s. samo jednu su joj vratili...

----------


## pirica

znam *Aurora*, ali sad će radit icsi, a onda je bio klasični ivf

----------


## Aurora*

> znam *Aurora*, ali sad će radit icsi, a onda je bio klasični ivf


Sve jedno, *pirice*. Moje iskustvo s ICSIjem je recimo losije nego ono s IVFom. Osim toga, cak i ako se sve tri jajne stanice oplode to ne znaci da ce se nastaviti lijepo dijeliti i prezivjeti 3., a kamo li 5. dan. Razmisli ti bolje jos malo, barem o tome da idete na blastociste.  :Wink:

----------


## laky

2008 su meni ICSI oplodili od 16 svih 16 i sve dosle na blastociste.

----------


## Šiškica

pirica je mlada cura i zato joj je dr. vjerojatno i sam preporučio oplodnju 2 js..
Uostalom to je osobna odluka svatko od nas zna zašto 2 ili 3 js..   
U  ova dva postupka  pristala sam na oplodnju 2js, jednom smo imali jedan embrij a drugi puta dva.. 

I meni je strah od trojčeka preveliki..i moram reći ne usudim se nikako..

pirica vidimo se sutra..

----------


## pirica

> Sve jedno, *pirice*. Moje iskustvo s ICSIjem je recimo losije nego ono s IVFom. Osim toga, cak i ako se sve tri jajne stanice oplode to ne znaci da ce se nastaviti lijepo dijeliti i prezivjeti 3., a kamo li 5. dan. Razmisli ti bolje jos malo, barem o tome da idete na blastociste.


 i da hoću čekat blastice to je ovaj put nemoguće jer bi 5. dan pao u nedjelju a oni nedjeljom ne rade

----------


## eva133

Cure evo me konačno. Morala još i na posao poslje vv. Danas je bilo ok. Moji folikulići će biti ok. Razvija se kako treba. U subota moram doći na drugu folikuklometriju, a u ponedjeljak bi radili aih. Danas je bila ludnica. Bilo je 9 transfera, 3 punkcije i 1 aih.

----------


## ValaMala

*eva133*, baš sam se pitala gdje si. Koliko folikula imaš? Tko zna, meni je dr. na 1. folikulometriji mislio da ćemo na aih, a na drugoj je bilo izvijesno da idemo na ivf ipak

----------


## laky

> Cure evo me konačno. Morala još i na posao poslje vv. Danas je bilo ok. Moji folikulići će biti ok. Razvija se kako treba. U subota moram doći na drugu folikuklometriju, a u ponedjeljak bi radili aih. Danas je bila ludnica. Bilo je 9 transfera, 3 punkcije i 1 aih.


Sretno cure a ovo je ok  za 20 punkcija i toliko transfera ,tjesi me da nije onda tolika guzva .Jeste li kdo dr Alabica ili nove dr?

----------


## elen

Dobro jutro svima!
Ja još uvijek nisam u postupku,..čekamo rezultate pretraga i treći mjesec kada bi trebali krenuti sa stimulacijom.
Pratim vaše postove i želim svima puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno sreće, mira i uspjeha!!

----------


## eva133

> *eva133*, baš sam se pitala gdje si. Koliko folikula imaš? Tko zna, meni je dr. na 1. folikulometriji mislio da ćemo na aih, a na drugoj je bilo izvijesno da idemo na ivf ipak


Imam 2. Vidjet ćemo šta će biti u subotu.

----------


## eva133

> Sretno cure a ovo je ok  za 20 punkcija i toliko transfera ,tjesi me da nije onda tolika guzva .Jeste li kdo dr Alabica ili nove dr?


Ja sam kod Alebića, a mislim i sve ostale cure koje su bile na transferu i punkcijama. Mislim da doktorica prima nove pacijente. Vidim da je prozivala par cura. Jučer je doktor radio aih, a kad sam ja bila u 12 mj.radila je doktorica.

----------


## eva133

> Dobro jutro svima!
> Ja još uvijek nisam u postupku,..čekamo rezultate pretraga i treći mjesec kada bi trebali krenuti sa stimulacijom.
> Pratim vaše postove i želim svima puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno sreće, mira i uspjeha!!


Hvala ti elen i ja tebi želim puno sreće i strpljenja.

----------


## ValaMala

*elen*, neka ti čekanje što brže prođe i puno sreće!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo ja se sad cula sa dr. sljedeci ciklus kontracepcija a u trecem moj prvi IVF nakon dvije neuspjele inseminacije  :Smile: 
Neznam cemu ta kontracepcija ( kao da ce se nesto desit sta nije u ovih 7 godina ) al dobro...

----------


## ValaMala

Hej, *TOMISLAVA*, hajde, brzo će to proći, pa ćeš u postupak! Sretno!

----------


## nana1976

Neznam cemu ta kontracepcija ( kao da ce se nesto desit sta nije u ovih 7 godina ) al dobro... 

Tomislava dr. manje više daje skoro svakoj curi kontracepcijuda bi se smirili jajnici i da kad kreneš u postupak krećeš punom parom.
 I da pitam da li je koja sutra gore od cura da malo poprićamo. Ja sam gore sutra oko 10h.

----------


## ruža82

Eva133,  a koje su ti veličine folikuli ako možda znaš??

----------


## eva133

> Eva133,  a koje su ti veličine folikuli ako možda znaš??


Nemam pojma. Nisam ni pitala. Bilo mi važno samo da je u redu. Jel tebi rekao? Jesu ti krenuli oupće?

----------


## ruža82

> Nemam pojma. Nisam ni pitala. Bilo mi važno samo da je u redu. Jel tebi rekao? Jesu ti krenuli oupće?


Nije mi rekao ništ osim da će biti malo sporije i da se vidimo u četvrtak

----------


## katka22

> Evo ja se sad cula sa dr. sljedeci ciklus kontracepcija a u trecem moj prvi IVF nakon dvije neuspjele inseminacije 
> Neznam cemu ta kontracepcija ( kao da ce se nesto desit sta nije u ovih 7 godina ) al dobro...


Draga Tomislava, popij svoju kontracepciju i bit ćeš mirna...Nažalost, neke loše stvari se dešavaju baš kad ne treba, kao npr meni prošle godine, kad sam vanmaterično zatrudnila, i tako trudna došla na FET...što je najgore,  dr. nije vidio VM i nastavio s FET-om...a to su nam bili zadnji embriji....
Zato, slušaj dr. i SRETNO!

----------


## pirica

eto cijela dvojba oko 2 ili 3js je završila tako što smo od tih pustih folikula dobili samo 2js, ipak se nisam pomladila

----------


## ValaMala

*pirica*, dva ali vrijedna, samo misli pozitivno.  :Smile:  Neka budu zdravi krasni blizančeki

----------


## pirica

> *pirica*, dva ali vrijedna, samo misli pozitivno.  Neka budu zdravi krasni blizančeki


ma ziher se ne budu oplodile

----------


## ValaMala

Hej, zašto tako, pa daj vidi kod mene. Bila je samo jedna j.s. i oplodila se. Zašto se ne bi oplodile? To više što ideš na ICSI

----------


## Dodirko

Ej pirica.... kakve su to izjave!!!?

Očekujem 2 oplođene stanice i barem jednu bebu. 

Sreno!

----------


## pirica

> Ej pirica.... kakve su to izjave!!!?
> 
> Očekujem 2 oplođene stanice i barem jednu bebu. 
> 
> Sreno!


uh draga moja, malo me mući kvaliteta istih

----------


## Dodirko

Sjeti se prve stimulacije. Molim te misli usmjeri na nešto pozitivno.
A zašto ne bi bile dobre kvalitete!?

----------


## pirica

> Sjeti se prve stimulacije. Molim te misli usmjeri na nešto pozitivno.
> A zašto ne bi bile dobre kvalitete!?


pa zato što je onda od 5js samo 1 bila dobra

----------


## ivica_k

pirice, danas samo lijepe vijesti za tebe! :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

*pirice*, cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji je prvi puta imala oko 15 folikula i ni jednu jedinu j.s. Ovaj put je imala 9 j.s. i sve tri su se oplodile, lijepo se dijelile i sad su mrvice na čuvanju kod mame. Kako je nama rekao dr. Kniewald, svaki ciklus je jedinstven, kao i svaka j.s. Nemoj se brinuti, pokušaj misliti pozitivno.

Jesi zvala gore da vidiš što se zbiva s mrvicama?

----------


## pirica

*ValaMala* imaš pp

----------


## Charlie

*pirica* ~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

*pirice* i ti... odmah javi što je bilo

----------


## pirica

olodile su se

----------


## ValaMala

Jel ti rekao koliko ih se oplodilo i kako su velike?

----------


## andream

> olodile su se


Nismo ni sumnjali  :Smile:  Super!

----------


## eva133

> olodile su se


Superhttp://forum.roda.hr/images/smilies/heart.gif

----------


## pirica

> Jel ti rekao koliko ih se oplodilo i kako su velike?


obje

----------


## ruža82

super pirice, držim ti fige da se stanice dobro podijele!!! :Klap:  
i da nam za dva tjedna objaviš jedan veliki +!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Cure imam jedno pitanje? Klomifene sam prestala piti u nedjelju. Danas imam neki obilni, prozirni iscjedak. Ima li tko iskustva? Treba li to tako biti?

----------


## laky

očito ovulacija nemogu pohvatati jel odrađen AIH?

----------


## eva133

> očito ovulacija nemogu pohvatati jel odrađen AIH?


Aih imam tek u ponedjeljak(7.2.),u subotu je druga folikulometrija. I ja sam mislila da je ovulacija. Neće li ponedjeljak biti kasno za aih?

----------


## laky

Ako je ovulacija hoće(mozda preuranjena za sta nisi znala).Na tvom mjestu bih se još večeras (odmah) bacila na kućnu radinost nemozes po meni napraviti nikakvu stetu spermiji imaju vremena za "oporavak" do ponedjeljka ako nebude ovulacija a imas i opciju u ljakarnu po ovulacijske trakic(u)e i provjeri stanje.

----------


## eva133

> Ako je ovulacija hoće(mozda preuranjena za sta nisi znala).Na tvom mjestu bih se još večeras (odmah) bacila na kućnu radinost nemozes po meni napraviti nikakvu stetu spermiji imaju vremena za "oporavak" do ponedjeljka ako nebude ovulacija a imas i opciju u ljakarnu po ovulacijske trakic(u)e i provjeri stanje.


Sad ću postaviti glupo pitanje, ali sorry ja sam ne znalica. Jel se smijem sexati iako će mi raditi aih. Prošli put mi je rekao sex na dan štoperice.

----------


## ruža82

Pa AIH će biti tek za 5 dana!!! inače se preporuča 3 dana pauziranja prije. samo se vi bacite na posaom pa da bude za svaki slučaj pokriveno.

----------


## ValaMala

Smiješ skroz do tada normalno. Ja bih na tvojem mjestu nazvala dr. A. i rekla mu za taj iscjedak. Možda te primi na pregled prije subote

----------


## eva133

Hvala cure, večeras se odmah bacam na posao s mužem. Dvoumim se da nazovem dr. ali ako se smijem sexati možda ga neću ni zvati.

----------


## ruža82

> Hvala cure, večeras se odmah bacam na posao s mužem. Dvoumim se da nazovem dr. ali ako se smijem sexati možda ga neću ni zvati.


A možda da ga stvarno nazoveš pa te ubaci već sutra na pregled??? ipak je doktor pa će bolje znat reć?? meni je bilo čudno kako te tek za subotu naručio za drugu folikulometriju, pošto se ti sve ok razvija (mislim a mene je za četvrtak, a kod mene se sporije razvija) a mislim da si rekla da inače imaš ovulacije oko 14 dana

----------


## eva133

> A možda da ga stvarno nazoveš pa te ubaci već sutra na pregled??? ipak je doktor pa će bolje znat reć?? meni je bilo čudno kako te tek za subotu naručio za drugu folikulometriju, pošto se ti sve ok razvija (mislim a mene je za četvrtak, a kod mene se sporije razvija) a mislim da si rekla da inače imaš ovulacije oko 14 dana


Pitala sam ga jel to nije malo kasno. On veli da nije da je to ok. Prošli put smo radili aih 14.dan, a ovaj put pada 15.dan. Ne znam ni sama. Sve je to tu negdje. Navalit ću ja na muža pa kako bude.

----------


## ruža82

> Pitala sam ga jel to nije malo kasno. On veli da nije da je to ok. Prošli put smo radili aih 14.dan, a ovaj put pada 15.dan. Ne znam ni sama. Sve je to tu negdje. Navalit ću ja na muža pa kako bude.


mislim stvarno bi bilo sad da ti je ovulacija :Shock: 
al ti obavezno "iskoristi" muža pa bu ok. Kako bi to naš dr. A rekao

----------


## laky

moja šogi je imala ovulaciju sa sve 4 trudnoće 25-26 dan tako mi nije čudo ni da bude ranije.Ako imas ljekarnu blizu mozes kupiti trakicu za ovulaciju i otkloniti nedoumicu

----------


## ValaMala

*eva133*, ništa ne gubiš ako nazoveš doktora, može ti samo dati dobar savjet ili te doista pozvati na folikulometriju ranije

----------


## marincezg

> Sad ću postaviti glupo pitanje, ali sorry ja sam ne znalica. Jel se smijem sexati iako će mi raditi aih. Prošli put mi je rekao sex na dan štoperice.


meni nije nista rekao za sex na dan stoperice, a zakaj je to bitno???
i ja sam neznalica :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

Kad smo kod te teme, za nas nema keksanja do bete, tako su rekli, pa eto, slušamo. A beta je daleeeekoooo :Coffee:

----------


## ValaMala

> meni nije nista rekao za sex na dan stoperice, a zakaj je to bitno???
> i ja sam neznalica


Ne mora biti na dan štoperice, no trebalo bi biti taj dan ili dan ranije kako bi sperma bila u najboljoj kondiciji

----------


## eva133

Dakle da utvrdimo znanje, između folikulometrija, znači, smije se sexati. Da li se vi to prakticirali ili? Dr. ću sutra probati nazvati.

----------


## pirica

> Dakle da utvrdimo znanje, između folikulometrija, znači, smije se sexati. Da li se vi to prakticirali ili? Dr. ću sutra probati nazvati.


naravno da može i prakticirali smo, osim u stimuliranom

----------


## ValaMala

> Dakle da utvrdimo znanje, između folikulometrija, znači, smije se sexati. Da li se vi to prakticirali ili? Dr. ću sutra probati nazvati.


Smije se, zašto ne, bitno je samo da bude apstinencija prije samog postupka dovoljno da sperma bude tip-top  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

Meni doktor prošli postupak rekao da se seksamo na dan štoperice i na dan inseminacije. Ja ga nisam ni pitala da li se smije između folikulometrija. Ajde dobro, muž će mi bar biti sretan.

----------


## ruža82

> Dakle da utvrdimo znanje, između folikulometrija, znači, smije se sexati. Da li se vi to prakticirali ili? Dr. ću sutra probati nazvati.


naravno :Shy kiss:

----------


## eva133

Ružo sretno ti sutra. Javi šta je bilo. I hvala na savjetima.

----------


## ruža82

Evo prvo javljanje s VV!! ja bila danas na drugoj folikulom. imam jedan folikul od 15mm. aleluja!! doktor je zadovoljan, kaže da konačno ima što mjeriti. u subotu idem opet, a AIH će biti valjda u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Bilo ga nas onak za današnje pojmove normalna brojka, oko 25. dvije punkcije i ako sam dobro čula jedan transfer. 
Eva133, jesi li zvala gin. ili radila test za ovulaciju??

----------


## ValaMala

Baš gledam svaki čas da vidim ima li kakvih vijesti od tebe i evo te! Odlično za folikul, evo, jedan ali vrijedan! Onda ćete ti i eva možda i zajedno na aih ako se poklopi da bude ponedjeljak.

----------


## pirica

> Evo prvo javljanje s VV!! ja bila danas na drugoj folikulom. imam jedan folikul od 15mm. aleluja!! doktor je zadovoljan, kaže da konačno ima što mjeriti. u subotu idem opet, a AIH će biti valjda u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Bilo ga nas onak za današnje pojmove normalna brojka, oko 25. dvije punkcije i ako sam dobro čula jedan transfer. 
> Eva133, jesi li zvala gin. ili radila test za ovulaciju??


 moj transfer
2 mrvice, jedna 4 stanična jedna 6 stanična, rekli mi prekrasni embriji

----------


## ValaMala

*pirica*, čestitam, to je prekrasno! Što su ti rekli kad je beta? Pretpostavljam da si i ti dajes Decapeptyl za par dan? Sada lijepo miruj i čuvaj mrvice

----------


## pirica

> *pirica*, čestitam, to je prekrasno! Što su ti rekli kad je beta? Pretpostavljam da si i ti dajes Decapeptyl za par dan? Sada lijepo miruj i čuvaj mrvice


18.2 i da dajem si u pon decapeptyl, ali nema mirovanja, sad gibam na sprovod a sutra radit

----------


## eva133

> Evo prvo javljanje s VV!! ja bila danas na drugoj folikulom. imam jedan folikul od 15mm. aleluja!! doktor je zadovoljan, kaže da konačno ima što mjeriti. u subotu idem opet, a AIH će biti valjda u ponedjeljak ili utorak. Bilo ga nas onak za današnje pojmove normalna brojka, oko 25. dvije punkcije i ako sam dobro čula jedan transfer. 
> Eva133, jesi li zvala gin. ili radila test za ovulaciju??


Ajde baš dobro da se pojavio taj folikul. Nisam ga zvala, a nisam ni kupovala trakice, nego smo se mm i ja bacili na posao.  I danas ćemo. Mislim da nema potrebe. Kako god bude sad, a mislim da će biti ok. Onda ćemo se mi vidjeti u subotu. Doći ću oko pola 8.

----------


## eva133

> moj transfer
> 2 mrvice, jedna 4 stanična jedna 6 stanična, rekli mi prekrasni embriji


čestitam i želim ti veliku betu 18.

----------


## Kadauna

Pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za mrvice i javljate cure kakvo je stanje gore.... jel ima gužve, koliko je bilo punkcija, koliko transfera.............. i sretno svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ruža82

Pirice, ti si bila ona plava s kratkom kosom??? sretno :Love: 
Eva133, i ja ću biti već onda gore, pa ćemo se vidjeti, detalje ćemo sutra dogovoriti :Very Happy:

----------


## tajna30

drage moje cure,dugo se nisam javljala,nisam imala o čemu jer smo bili na čekanju od 9.mjeseca...čitam ja vaše postove...
danas sam bila kod dr. A,dogovorili smo za AIH sredinom mjeseca,sve je on meni objasnio,al ja bi još...
kakva su vaša iskustva sa tim postupkom?
ima li šanse za uspjeh od prve?
bojim se da su nam očekivanja prevelika,a onda razočaranje..

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, ti si bila ona plava s kratkom kosom??? sretno
> Eva133, i ja ću biti već onda gore, pa ćemo se vidjeti, detalje ćemo sutra dogovoriti


da
kadauna nema gužve danas 2 punkcije i transfer, neki dan ja jedina na punkciji, ali u pon gužva 8 transfera i 3 punkcije

----------


## tajna30

drage moje cure,dugo nisam pisala,nisam imala o čemu jer smo bili na čekanju od 9.mjeseca
danas sam bila kod dr. A i dogovorili smo AIH postupak,sredinom mjeseca krećemo
sve je to on meni objasnio,al ja bi još...
kakva su vaša iskustva sa tim postupkom?
ima li šanse za uspjeh u prvom?
bojim se da očekujemo puno,a onda opet...

----------


## eva133

> drage moje cure,dugo nisam pisala,nisam imala o čemu jer smo bili na čekanju od 9.mjeseca
> danas sam bila kod dr. A i dogovorili smo AIH postupak,sredinom mjeseca krećemo
> sve je to on meni objasnio,al ja bi još...
> kakva su vaša iskustva sa tim postupkom?
> ima li šanse za uspjeh u prvom?
> bojim se da očekujemo puno,a onda opet...


A čuj, uspjeh od prvi put je moguć ali nije baš neki postotak uspješnosti. Mada čitam da se sa svakim sljedećim putem šanse povećavaju. Ne želim te obeshrabriti, možda ćeš baš ti biti ta sretnica da ti uspije od prve. Evo ja polažem nade na 2. aih(trebao bi biti u pon. ako bude sve u redu). Bitno je ne gubiti nadu.

----------


## eva133

> Pirice, ti si bila ona plava s kratkom kosom??? sretno
> Eva133, i ja ću biti već onda gore, pa ćemo se vidjeti, detalje ćemo sutra dogovoriti


Može. Suta se dogovorimo. Nadam se da neće baš biti gužva. Kako to da ti je rekao da će ti raditi aih možda u utorak? Ti si dobila m jedan dan prije mene, a sad će ispasti da ćeš ići na aih dan poslije mene. Zapravo, možda ćeš biti na redu i u pon.,pa ćemo ići zajedno.

----------


## tajna30

naravno da ne gubimo nadu,želim ti puuuuno sreće,i uspjeh,naravno!
nego,treba li mirovati nakon postupka?
još nisam ništa rekla na poslu,ustvari ne znam im kaj reći...

----------


## eva133

> naravno da ne gubimo nadu,želim ti puuuuno sreće,i uspjeh,naravno!
> nego,treba li mirovati nakon postupka?
> još nisam ništa rekla na poslu,ustvari ne znam im kaj reći...


Zavisi koji posao radiš. Ako sjediš na poslu možeš onda ići raditi, ali ako si stalno na nogama morala bi malo pripaziti. I ja tebi želim puno sreće.

----------


## sretna35

*pirice* puno sreće i još jednu pituljicu ti želim od srca  :Heart:

----------


## ruža82

> Može. Suta se dogovorimo. Nadam se da neće baš biti gužva. Kako to da ti je rekao da će ti raditi aih možda u utorak? Ti si dobila m jedan dan prije mene, a sad će ispasti da ćeš ići na aih dan poslije mene. Zapravo, možda ćeš biti na redu i u pon.,pa ćemo ići zajedno.


Rekao je dr. da će biti malo sporije, al dok gledaš da ja bez tableta ni ne mogu dobiti m. sve je to još onda super po jednoj strani. vidjet ćemo sutra koje će biti veličine folikul, zato će biti možda u utorak. čuj prvi put sam AIH imala 21dc. al dr. me je jako ohrabrio, mislim na njegovu reakciju, onak baš je bio pravi doktor :Klap:   kako ću te prepoznati sutra??

----------


## eva133

> Rekao je dr. da će biti malo sporije, al dok gledaš da ja bez tableta ni ne mogu dobiti m. sve je to još onda super po jednoj strani. vidjet ćemo sutra koje će biti veličine folikul, zato će biti možda u utorak. čuj prvi put sam AIH imala 21dc. al dr. me je jako ohrabrio, mislim na njegovu reakciju, onak baš je bio pravi doktor  kako ću te prepoznati sutra??


Još ne znam šta ću obući, ali imat ću sivu torbu svakako. Imam smeđu kosu do ramena. Za obleku ti još javim. Kako ću ja tebe prepoznati?

----------


## ruža82

> Još ne znam šta ću obući, ali imat ću sivu torbu svakako. Imam smeđu kosu do ramena. Za obleku ti još javim. Kako ću ja tebe prepoznati?


Nit ja neznam što ću obući,al imat ću tajice i čizme, imam lagano kovrčavu kosu do ramena (više kilograma), suprug će biti kraj mene, obojica smo niži - to je ono što je sigurno

----------


## Sezen

danas sam bila na vv i mogu vam reći da sam se iznenadila kako gore uopće nije gužva kao prije(zadnji put sam bila u 09/2010),a još više me iznenadilo što idem već idući mjesec u postupak...trebam se javiti 1.dan m te doći gore 3.dan sa uputnicama za pregled i hormone...dr.a je baš olićan :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> danas sam bila na vv i mogu vam reći da sam se iznenadila kako gore uopće nije gužva kao prije(zadnji put sam bila u 09/2010),a još više me iznenadilo što idem već idući mjesec u postupak...trebam se javiti 1.dan m te doći gore 3.dan sa uputnicama za pregled i hormone...dr.a je baš olićan


To zaista ovisi od dana do dana. Kada sam ja bila na folikulometrijama, pa onda na punkciji i transferu prije nešto dana, bila je gužva nenormalna, ono doslovce se nije imalo gdje za sjesti. Punkciju sam imala s još pet cura, toliko toliko ih je imalo embrio transfer, a bio je i jedan aih. A onda opet je neka cura nedavno napisala da je bila jedina na punkciji. 

I meni je dr. Alebić odlićan, stvarno se uvijek nasmijemo i pozitivan je skroz, a to puno znači. Meni je transfer bio malo zeznut, jer mi je grlić maternice, kako je dr. rekao, kao slalom. Dvoje iskusnih doktora nisu uspjeli proći kroz njega do maternice kada sam išla na HSG, a dr. Alebić je prošao bez problema, bilo je bezbolno (dok su prvih 2 puta boljeli strašno) i još se našalio da mora biti kao Ivica kostelić da dospije do maternice. Svaka mu čast...
Također sam jako zahvalna na biologu, dr. Kniewaldu, od postupka smo s njim telefonski razgovarali i mm i ja u vezi nekih stvari i sve nam je objasnio naširoko i to skroz ljubazno i bez žurbe.

----------


## Sezen

> To zaista ovisi od dana do dana. Kada sam ja bila na folikulometrijama, pa onda na punkciji i transferu prije nešto dana, bila je gužva nenormalna, ono doslovce se nije imalo gdje za sjesti. Punkciju sam imala s još pet cura, toliko toliko ih je imalo embrio transfer, a bio je i jedan aih. A onda opet je neka cura nedavno napisala da je bila jedina na punkciji. 
> 
> I meni je dr. Alebić odlićan, stvarno se uvijek nasmijemo i pozitivan je skroz, a to puno znači. Meni je transfer bio malo zeznut, jer mi je grlić maternice, kako je dr. rekao, kao slalom. Dvoje iskusnih doktora nisu uspjeli proći kroz njega do maternice kada sam išla na HSG, a dr. Alebić je prošao bez problema, bilo je bezbolno (dok su prvih 2 puta boljeli strašno) i još se našalio da mora biti kao Ivica kostelić da dospije do maternice. Svaka mu čast...
> Također sam jako zahvalna na biologu, dr. Kniewaldu, od postupka smo s njim telefonski razgovarali i mm i ja u vezi nekih stvari i sve nam je objasnio naširoko i to skroz ljubazno i bez žurbe.


 :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: sada se nakon dugo vremena jako veselim idućoj m :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Evo stigla ja, u utorak inseminacija, sve je ok. bila gužva, 5 punkcija i dva transfera
Eva133, kako je prošlo??

----------


## ValaMala

Jeste se vas dvije uspjele prepoznati na koncu?  :Smile:  *Ružo*, koliki je folikul danas? *Eva*, kad je tebi aih, ti imaš 2 folikula ako se dobro sjećam??

----------


## eva133

> Jeste se vas dvije uspjele prepoznati na koncu?  *Ružo*, koliki je folikul danas? *Eva*, kad je tebi aih, ti imaš 2 folikula ako se dobro sjećam??


Evo i mene. Prepoznale se Ruža i ja, naravno. Napričale se lijepo. Na kraju imam jedan folikul 18x18. Aih mi u utorak.

----------


## eva133

> Evo stigla ja, u utorak inseminacija, sve je ok. bila gužva, 5 punkcija i dva transfera
> Eva133, kako je prošlo??


Imam 1 folikul. Doktor kaže da ni ne treba više. Vidimo se onda u utorak. Samo smo nas dvije za aih za sada.

----------


## ValaMala

Baš vam se lijepo poklopilo da idete skupa. Cure puno sreće vam želim i nek ovaj aih bude dobitan za obje! :Heart:  :Heart: 

I Ružo, nadam se da ćemo se i mi jednom upoznati  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Baš vam se lijepo poklopilo da idete skupa. Cure puno sreće vam želim i nek ovaj aih bude dobitan za obje!
> 
> I Ružo, nadam se da ćemo se i mi jednom upoznati


Pa da, jel vidiš baš se lijepo poklopilo. Malo me brine taj 1 folikul. Čitam sad da je bolje da ih je 2. Veće se šanse. Malo sam razočarana i skeptična. Doktor kaže da mi ne treba više i da ne brinem. E sad...

----------


## ValaMala

Nemoj biti razočarana, sasvim je dovoljan jedan. Neka je u njemu lijepa zdrava jajna stanica i eto bebe! I idi u sve to pozitivno.

----------


## eva133

> Nemoj biti razočarana, sasvim je dovoljan jedan. Neka je u njemu lijepa zdrava jajna stanica i eto bebe! I idi u sve to pozitivno.


Ma joj, sve znam. Vidjet ćemo šta će biti. Neka odradim i taj aih, pa sam onda bliže ivf-u. Nego kako si ti? Još malo pa beta. Jesi nervozna?

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala bogu da je vikend, pa mi je mm doma, dođu nam frendovi i tako to, brže prođe vrijeme. Hajde, uskoro će i petak. Koliko se veselim, toliko se i bojim, ali neka samo saznamo što je i kako, pa idemo dalje kojim god putem. 

Jedino si razmišljam da napravim test u ponedjeljak, utorak, ne znam ni sama...

----------


## eva133

> Hvala bogu da je vikend, pa mi je mm doma, dođu nam frendovi i tako to, brže prođe vrijeme. Hajde, uskoro će i petak. Koliko se veselim, toliko se i bojim, ali neka samo saznamo što je i kako, pa idemo dalje kojim god putem. 
> 
> Jedino si razmišljam da napravim test u ponedjeljak, utorak, ne znam ni sama...


Znam, jedva čekaš da dođe taj dan i da to prođe, pa da se sve vrati u normalu. Ja ne bi još pravila test, ali vidim da to dosta cura prakticira. Čuj ako ne možeš izdržati, napravi. Nadam se da će ti biti pozitivan da malo krenu te trudnoće. Odmah se i ja bolje osjećam.

----------


## ruža82

Eva133, znači ipak ćemo opet skupa?? kad si bila danas na redu?? moj folikul je isto 18x18. jedan ali vrijedan, doktor mi je danas stvarno bio super, mogu reči da je sve bolji i bolji.
ValaMala, i ja se nadam da ćemo se upoznati, ali znaš što rađe bih da se upoznamo kad ćemo imati trbuščiće, a ne na postupku :Laughing:

----------


## ruža82

> Hvala bogu da je vikend, pa mi je mm doma, dođu nam frendovi i tako to, brže prođe vrijeme. Hajde, uskoro će i petak. Koliko se veselim, toliko se i bojim, ali neka samo saznamo što je i kako, pa idemo dalje kojim god putem. 
> 
> Jedino si razmišljam da napravim test u ponedjeljak, utorak, ne znam ni sama...


Ja bih na tvom mjestu radije prije vadila betu, nego radila test. ipak je beta sigurnija. meni kad je bila biok. test nije pokazao ništa, a bila je beta, iako mala. 
joj držim ti fige da bude bebica, ai da mi ostale krenemo isto tako

----------


## eva133

> Eva133, znači ipak ćemo opet skupa?? kad si bila danas na redu?? moj folikul je isto 18x18. jedan ali vrijedan, doktor mi je danas stvarno bio super, mogu reči da je sve bolji i bolji.
> ValaMala, i ja se nadam da ćemo se upoznati, ali znaš što rađe bih da se upoznamo kad ćemo imati trbuščiće, a ne na postupku


Prozvao me zadnju prije odlaska u salu. Bilo je skoro pola 10. Nekako sam se nadala da su 2 folikula, ali dr. kaže da ne treba. Doktorica me gledala na ultrazvuku, a on je nadgledao. Prošli put mi nije uspjelo s 2 folikula, a sad se nadam samo s 1. Jel ti dao štopericu?  Ne znam jesi mi to rekla ili ne. Zbilja sam zbunjena. Ja idem sutra u 23 sata.

----------


## nela79

Bog cure,evo sam se i ja napokon priključila našoj rodi....ovaj mjesec idemo na drugi AIH prvi je bio u 10/2010 i ništa ,možda ćemo sada imati više sreće.
prvi put sve novo ,sve nepoznato ali sada mi je već lakše .......nadam se uspjehu što želim i svima vama ( inače sve u redu i samnom i sa mm ali nikako da se dogodi taj dugo iščekivani +)    :Smile: )))

----------


## ValaMala

Pošto imate aih u isti dan, sigurno u isto vrijeme primate i štopericu. Ja sam se s dosta cura koje su imale punkciju sa mnom, upoznala na VV gore na odjelu gdje su nam u istu noć sestre davale štoperice. 

Znam da je beta sigurnija, možda ipak stisnem zube i izduram do tada... 

*Ružo*, slažem se, bilo bi ljepše da se sretnemo na kakvom trudničkom pregledu, ma i budemo, nema brige  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

> Pošto imate aih u isti dan, sigurno u isto vrijeme primate i štopericu. Ja sam se s dosta cura koje su imale punkciju sa mnom, upoznala na VV gore na odjelu gdje su nam u istu noć sestre davale štoperice. 
> 
> Znam da je beta sigurnija, možda ipak stisnem zube i izduram do tada... 
> 
> *Ružo*, slažem se, bilo bi ljepše da se sretnemo na kakvom trudničkom pregledu, ma i budemo, nema brige


Ma izdržat ćeš ti još malo. Bit će slađe. Doći će valjda i naš dan da budemo lijepe i debele. Cure uživajte, ja gibam. Dolazi mi kuma.

----------


## tajna30

Molim vas,može li mi koja opisati,onaj dan kad je AIH postupak,što se sve događa,mislim,doktor sam to radi il ima još koga?!
Kroz 2 tjedna startamo,a sad mi se tek čini da nemam pojma o ničemu!

----------


## ValaMala

Dakle sve počinje tako da dođeš na pregled 3.d.c. i tada, ako je sve dolje ok, ti doktor propisuje što ćeš piti i kojim tempom - to je uglavnom klomifen 5 dana. Onda slijede folikulometrije na kojima dr. vaginalnim ultrazvukom gleda kako se razvijaju folikuli i koliko ih ima. Ako ih je 1-2, a ponekad i više, ovisi o tvojoj dijagnozi i tvog m. i doktorovoj procjeni, idete na inseminaciju. Kad dr. procijeni da su dovoljno veliki (obično oko 18mm), kaže ti kada ćeš dobiti štopericu - HCG injekciju, koja izaziva sazrijevanje folikula, a onda za kakvih 36 sati slijedi inseminacija. 

Doktor te može još ujutro pregledati da vidi folikule (da nije puknuo/ nisu puknuli). Tvog muža zovu da da sjeme, a na VV ti je red postupaka ovakav: prvo idu punkcije, onda transferi i na kraju inseminacije/aih. E sad, ovisi koliko imaju punkcija i transfera, kad ćeš ti doći na red. 

Sam postupak je vrlo jednostavan i bezbolan. Ne moraš biti natašte, trebaš imati suknju ili spavačicu i šlape+čarapice. U sali je doktor i sestra, to ovisi, kada sam ja imala punkciju, na svim postupcima je bila još i jedna mlada sestra koja je učila, a prije nekog vremena je gledala i ova nova doktorica. 

Uglavnom, legneš na stol, a dr. ti kroz grlić maternice uvede u maternicu tanki kateter kroz koji istisne obrađeno sjeme tvog muža. Nakon postupka ležiš kakvih 30 minuta, a onda normalno nastavljaš sa svakodnevnim aktivnostima / nema potrebe za velikim mirovanjem i tako to... 

Kod koga si na VV?

----------


## tajna30

Već me sad počela loviti blaga nervoza...ja sam kod dr.A,i jako sam zadovoljna njime,pogotovo sad kad krećemo u postupak!
Znači,to je 3-4 odlaska gore prije dana D,kako se kaže.
Znam da je mala vjerojatnost da odmah prvi AIH uspije,ali mi se ipak jako nadamo!

Naš sin sad već ima skoro 7 godina i tak dugo već želi braceka il sekicu,nadam se da ću mu uskoro ostvariti to!
Svima vama,drage moje cure,želim jako puno sreće u tome...

----------


## ruža82

> Već me sad počela loviti blaga nervoza...ja sam kod dr.A,i jako sam zadovoljna njime,pogotovo sad kad krećemo u postupak!
> Znači,to je 3-4 odlaska gore prije dana D,kako se kaže.
> Znam da je mala vjerojatnost da odmah prvi AIH uspije,ali mi se ipak jako nadamo!
> 
> Naš sin sad već ima skoro 7 godina i tak dugo već želi braceka il sekicu,nadam se da ću mu uskoro ostvariti to!
> Svima vama,drage moje cure,želim jako puno sreće u tome...


Sretno i tebi :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Čitam na nekom forumu da cure čekaju lijekove za postupak IVF-ICSI, nekako nisam shvatila da se kod nad čekaju lijekovi?? može li mi to netko malo pojasniti

----------


## ruža82

Htjela sam još samo iskomentirati nešto pa sad tko hoće nek pročita. Kad sam bila na folikulometriji pregledavala me doktorica, i gleda ona i ništ ne vidi, i kaže ona mom dr. pa ne mogu nać ništa. a on njoj pa bolje pogledaj. i nađe ona moj folikul  i pregled gotov. i pita nju doktor i koliki je folikul?? a ona sva van sebe, opet na ultrazvuk da vidimo koliko je velik... mislim da se 18mm moralo vidjeti odmah

----------


## eva133

> Htjela sam još samo iskomentirati nešto pa sad tko hoće nek pročita. Kad sam bila na folikulometriji pregledavala me doktorica, i gleda ona i ništ ne vidi, i kaže ona mom dr. pa ne mogu nać ništa. a on njoj pa bolje pogledaj. i nađe ona moj folikul  i pregled gotov. i pita nju doktor i koliki je folikul?? a ona sva van sebe, opet na ultrazvuk da vidimo koliko je velik... mislim da se 18mm moralo vidjeti odmah


Ma ne sekiraj se ona je nova i još je neiskusna, znaš i sama. Možda joj je samo dan krenuo naopako. Meni je vidjela tih 18mm, tako da možeš biti bez brige. Jedva čekam sutra.

----------


## ruža82

> Ma ne sekiraj se ona je nova i još je neiskusna, znaš i sama. Možda joj je samo dan krenuo naopako. Meni je vidjela tih 18mm, tako da možeš biti bez brige. Jedva čekam sutra.


Ma ne sekiram se ja dok je doktor pored, ali ipak sam ostala bez komentara, bilo joj je strašno neugodno jer joj je dr. non stop dobacivao
sutra nastupamo?? mene još boli guza od štoperice, inače me do sad nikad nije ništa boljelo, a sad me cijela desna strana boli od struka na dole

----------


## eva133

> Ma ne sekiram se ja dok je doktor pored, ali ipak sam ostala bez komentara, bilo joj je strašno neugodno jer joj je dr. non stop dobacivao
> sutra nastupamo?? mene još boli guza od štoperice, inače me do sad nikad nije ništa boljelo, a sad me cijela desna strana boli od struka na dole


Meni će se napraviti podljev. Boli me na dodir. Inače ja se ne bojim injekcije i opustim se, ali sad me boli. Ma neka. Proći će. Ja sam tako nestrpljiva. Ne mogu dočekati aih, a kako ću onda betu dočekati. Jel moramo doći u pola 8?

----------


## ruža82

> Meni će se napraviti podljev. Boli me na dodir. Inače ja se ne bojim injekcije i opustim se, ali sad me boli. Ma neka. Proći će. Ja sam tako nestrpljiva. Ne mogu dočekati aih, a kako ću onda betu dočekati. Jel moramo doći u pola 8?


I ja, neznam kako ću danas odraditi smjenu. Rekla mi je sestra nek dođem u 8, al ja ću svejedno već u pola 8 biti tamo. prošli put su supruga jao rano zvali, tak da nebi bilo...

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, dakle bile ste skupa na štoperici gore na VV? Čudno mi je da vas boli, nama je jedna sestra tako nježno i stručno to dala da ništa nije boljelo već minutu poslije, a od podlijeva ni p...

----------


## ValaMala

> Htjela sam još samo iskomentirati nešto pa sad tko hoće nek pročita. Kad sam bila na folikulometriji pregledavala me doktorica, i gleda ona i ništ ne vidi, i kaže ona mom dr. pa ne mogu nać ništa. a on njoj pa bolje pogledaj. i nađe ona moj folikul  i pregled gotov. i pita nju doktor i koliki je folikul?? a ona sva van sebe, opet na ultrazvuk da vidimo koliko je velik... mislim da se 18mm moralo vidjeti odmah


*Ružo*, identična situacija je bila i kod mene na jednoj folikulometriji prije N. godine. Doktorica mi je radila, dok je dr. Alebić nadgledao i isto tako nije uspjela vidjeti i to nakon puno puno premetanja ultrazvuka tamo-amo. Onda je došao dr. i u roku od 2 sekunde rekao koliko je folikula i gdje. 

Pošto sam čula da doktorica radi aih-ove, sljedeći put kad je doktor bio sam, rekla sam mu da želim da mi on radi postupak. On se onako nelagodno nasmijao, ali sam ja rekla da jednostavno imam u njega potpuno povjerenje i želim da to radi on. Poslije toga mi je rekao da bude i neka ga još podsjetim.

Samo da dodam, ne mislim apsolutno ništa loše o doktorici i sigurna sam da stručno odrađuje aih-ove, ali znate moju priču sa čudnim slalom-grlićem maternice i doktorima koji su "pokušavali" proći kroz njega, što je završavalo lokvama krvi. Jednostavno, on je moj doktor i hvala bogu ima dovoljno iskustva da kod njega nemam problema s tim. Mislim da je užasno važna psihološka komponenta, tj. koliko vjeruješ svom doktoru...

----------


## ValaMala

> Čitam na nekom forumu da cure čekaju lijekove za postupak IVF-ICSI, nekako nisam shvatila da se kod nad čekaju lijekovi?? može li mi to netko malo pojasniti


Ne znam ti reći sigurno, ali znam da sam čitala već ranije da kad posvuda ponestane npr. klomifena, na VV ga i dalje ima. Čitam i ja kako se cure na Sv.D. i drugdje stavljaju na neke liste za lijekove... jako sam sretna da toga na VV nema

----------


## sara38

*Nela79*  :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap: !

----------


## eva133

> Hej curke, dakle bile ste skupa na štoperici gore na VV? Čudno mi je da vas boli, nama je jedna sestra tako nježno i stručno to dala da ništa nije boljelo već minutu poslije, a od podlijeva ni p...


Ma nismo bile zajedno. Bila je svaka u svom gradu. Da nas obje boli to se slučajno potrefilo. Meni nije boljelo kad mi je davala injekciju, nego me boli danas.

----------


## tajna30

čitam ove vaše postove,i nije mi jasno;ta štoperica injekcija kaj se dobiva,ko to daje?
samo na vv?sestra kod dr.?ili?

mi čekamo prvi aih kroz nekoliko dana...

----------


## ValaMala

Štopericu si načelno možeš dati i sama, premda je meni draže da mi je da sestra. Dakle ovako, kada ti doktor po veličini folikula odluči kada će biti postupak, dobivaš od sestara tu kutiju (u kojoj ti je injekcija) i onda, ako tako želiš, u 23h dođeš gore na VV, ali ne na 1. kat, nego čini mi se na treći i tamo ti na odjelu sestre daju - već su navikle da im cure dolaze, kad sam ja bila bilo je još 2 cure sa mnom).

E sad, krajem godine mi je u ciljanom postupku palo da sam štopericu trebala primiti na sam Badnjak i otišla sam na hitnu u Vinogradsku (kako su mi savjetovali) i imala VELIKIH problema i neugodnosti, da bi mi na kraju jedva jedvice pristala dati sestra na njihovom odjelu za reproduktivnu medicinu.

----------


## tajna30

a baš se mora primiti točno u 23 sata?
pa,bu mi valjda dr.rekao ko mi to može dati...ja se sigurno ne bum pikala sama!

mislim da bih ja još gore prošla na našoj hitni u Čakovcu nek si ti,ValaMala,u Vinogradskoj!

----------


## ValaMala

*tajna*, ništa ne brini, doktor će ti sve reći. Obično je štoperica u 23h, da, zato što su postupci ujutro, pa ti taman ispadne tako. Mislim da je najbolje da se već unaprijed raspitaš u Čakovcu jesu li ti voljni dati na hitnoj ili već negdje u bolnici na ginekologiji... morali bi

Ova cura što je bila sa mnom je jednom prilikom imala isto problema, ali je ona pravi borac, digla je buku, tražila da zovu odgovornog doktora i na koncu je dobila štopericu uz mnogo isprika. Mislim koji užas, nije kao da imaš cijeli dan da obilaziš naokolo bolnice i moliš da ti netko da injekciju! To je nešto prilično egzaktno, ako moram primiti u 9 (kao tad na badnjak), moram i to je to. Piše lijepo sve u povijesti bolesti, nije kao da ih tražiš da ti ubrizgaju heroin. 

Stvarno sam se tad osjećala ko zadnji jad, ova cijela priča je već ionako teška, a da ti je još dodatno otežavaju ljudi koji bi trebali biti tu upravo da ti pomognu. U svakom slučaju, ili unaprijed imaj nekoga tko ti to može dati, ili neka te sestre na VV nauče kako da si daš - ili da ti da tvoj muž (možda ti je tako još i najlakše, mojoj frendici uvijek daje mužek)

----------


## tajna30

hvala ti puno,bum se raspitala...

držim fige za 11.2.,sretno...

----------


## ruža82

> a baš se mora primiti točno u 23 sata?
> pa,bu mi valjda dr.rekao ko mi to može dati...ja se sigurno ne bum pikala sama!
> 
> mislim da bih ja još gore prošla na našoj hitni u Čakovcu nek si ti,ValaMala,u Vinogradskoj!


Ej, ja ti hodam na hitnu u čk. i tamo me odma uzme na red i nema nikakvih problema, samo daš kutiju s injekcijama i to je to

----------


## ValaMala

Evo vidiš, super, odgovor iz prve ruke. Drago mi je što nemate problema tamo!

----------


## eva133

Eto sutra je taj dan. Konačno. Nadam se da će sve dobro proći i da ću s mirom čekati pozitivnu betu. Ružo vidimo se ujutro.

----------


## eva133

Valamala jesi ti radila test ili čekaš? Nisam u toku, sorry. Možda si i napisala.

----------


## ValaMala

*Ruža i Eva* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra!!! Veselo i pozitivno i javite nam kako je prošlo! Zanima me hoćete li imati još jedan ultrazvuk prije same inseminacije, ma sve me zanima...

Radila sam test jučer usred dana i bio je negativan, no svi mi kažu da je 11. dan nakon ET prerano za testiranje. Na testu kaže da treba biti jutarnja mokraća i to najranije prvi dan propuštene menge, a to je tek u srijedu. Tako da se ne uzrujavam previše zbog minusa, premda bi bilo predivno da je bio plusić, pa da veselije čekam betu... 

Bilo kako bilo, samo neka dođe taj petak, pa da znam što dalje...

----------


## ValaMala

Ne mogu vas dočekati da se javite!  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Evo gotova i 3 inseminacija. prije sam imala ultrazvuk i dr. kaže da je folikul puknuo. kao da je to dobro, al mene brine dal je?????
bila su danas dva transfera, jedna cura na odmrzavanju i Eva133 i ja AIH

----------


## ValaMala

Čestitam! Ovaj dio je gotov, a sad čekanje... Nadam se da će ti  biti lakše nego meni. Kako je bilo Evi, jel i njoj puknuo? Nemoj se brinuti, bitno da jajnu stanicu uhvate spermići i eto partija! Radio vam je doktor? Što slijedi, beta ili test? I kada?

----------


## ruža82

> Čestitam! Ovaj dio je gotov, a sad čekanje... Nadam se da će ti  biti lakše nego meni. Kako je bilo Evi, jel i njoj puknuo? Nemoj se brinuti, bitno da jajnu stanicu uhvate spermići i eto partija! Radio vam je doktor? Što slijedi, beta ili test? I kada?


Evi nije puknuo još, 22.2 urinski test na trudnoću. nije nam radio dr. već doktorica!! al bilo je ok
sad na odmor
Vala još je malo preostalo?? držim ti fige :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Joj, sitno brojim, kako se kaže... samo neka dođe taj petak, ovo čekanje je najgore... Dobro, to vam je za 14 dana, skroz ok, nije tako dugo, želim ti puno, puno sreće!

----------


## eva133

Cure evo i mene. Tek sad stigla. Morala ići s mužem okolo jer je on radio oko Zagreba. Sve je dobro prošlo. Došli smo ujutro pred 8 sati. Muževe su brzo prozvali, ali Ruža i ja smo čekale do pola 10. Moj folikul je bio taman kako treba ( tako kaže doktorica ). Ona nas je gledala. Ruži je pukao folikul, ali to nije presudno. Bila su dva transfera i jedna cura ide sa zamrznutim js, ali je danas bila na punkciji jer joj se pojavio jedan prirodni folikul i bila su 2 aiha. Eto, sad treba preživjeti duuuuga dva tjedna. Valamala strpi se još malo. Da ti bar bude pozitivna beta. Ma neka nam svima bude pozitivna beta. Pozdrav Ruži i curama što su danas bile u postupku.

----------


## ruža82

> Cure evo i mene. Tek sad stigla. Morala ići s mužem okolo jer je on radio oko Zagreba. Sve je dobro prošlo. Došli smo ujutro pred 8 sati. Muževe su brzo prozvali, ali Ruža i ja smo čekale do pola 10. Moj folikul je bio taman kako treba ( tako kaže doktorica ). Ona nas je gledala. Ruži je pukao folikul, ali to nije presudno. Bila su dva transfera i jedna cura ide sa zamrznutim js, ali je danas bila na punkciji jer joj se pojavio jedan prirodni folikul i bila su 2 aiha. Eto, sad treba preživjeti duuuuga dva tjedna. Valamala strpi se još malo. Da ti bar bude pozitivna beta. Ma neka nam svima bude pozitivna beta. Pozdrav Ruži i curama što su danas bile u postupku.


 :Love:

----------


## slatkica

> Jedino si razmišljam da napravim test u ponedjeljak, utorak, ne znam ni sama...


hej evo i mene nakon nekog vremena.
evo ja da sam na tvom mjestu nebi radila test,jer da se nebi desilo kao i  meni,pozitivan test,a beta ništa,bila je bio. trudnoća

----------


## ValaMala

> hej evo i mene nakon nekog vremena.
> evo ja da sam na tvom mjestu nebi radila test,jer da se nebi desilo kao i  meni,pozitivan test,a beta ništa,bila je bio. trudnoća


Žao mi je. Moja nada je da će se moj prerani minusić na testu pretvoriti u ogromnu beturinu. Nada umire zadnja, haha

----------


## Sezen

ruža82
ništa ne brini,mojoj sestri se isto dogodilo prošle godine i ostala je trudna :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Eva* i *Ruža*, nisam na koncu skužila, jel vam doktor rekao da napravite test ili idete vaditi betu?

----------


## ruža82

> *Eva* i *Ruža*, nisam na koncu skužila, jel vam doktor rekao da napravite test ili idete vaditi betu?


Rekao je da napravimo test, al ja ću vadit betu pa da se riješim neznanja

----------


## ValaMala

> Rekao je da napravimo test, al ja ću vadit betu pa da se riješim neznanja


Slažem se s tobom. Sretno, draga  :Wink:

----------


## ruža82

Hvala Vala, sad si već sigurno na iglama, meni sporo prolaze dani , a kamoli tebi :Love: 
Eva133, kad saznaš što je bilo s Elom javi, baš me zanima

----------


## eva133

Ela danas išla gore s mužem. On je dao svoj doprinos, a nju doktor nije ni gledao. Rekao joj da dođe u petak. Valjda će onda danas oploditi. Ne zna ni ona.

----------


## amyx

Ne kužim za kaj je muž dao doprinos ako njoj nisu ništa radili ???

----------


## pirica

> Ne kužim za kaj je muž dao doprinos ako njoj nisu ništa radili ???


odmrzavanje jajnih stanica

----------


## amyx

:Embarassed: 


> odmrzavanje jajnih stanica


Ok, sorry glupa sam ...

----------


## eva133

> Ok, sorry glupa sam ...


Ma sve štima. Ni ja nisam bila jasna. Trebala sam i to spomenuti.

----------


## eva133

Cure jel znate uopće kako se zove nova doktorica, da je već jednom prestanemo tako zvati. Ja ju htjela jučer pitati ali zaboravila.

----------


## ksena28

> Ne kužim za kaj je muž dao doprinos ako njoj nisu ništa radili ???


predzakonska žena pa nema pojma  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> predzakonska žena pa nema pojma


Jbg meni po novom zakonu nisu niš smrzavali...samo po starom moju nerođenu dječicu  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

Vala :Love:  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej draga moja, hvala, baš mi treba... Danas je ova cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji i transferu išla vaditi betu i sad čeka, a meni je kao da čekam svoje rezultate... Trebala je i ona vaditi sutra, ali ima neki roskasti iscjedak, pa ne želi više čekati. 

Jesi ti vadila kad betu na VV? Ona je bila danas prije 8 i sestre su joj rekle da će je dr. nazvati iza 12 s rezultatima. Ja sam uvijek mislila da sama ideš po to. Ovo je koma, rekla je da će čekati do 12:15 (to je sad!) i zvati ga ako se do tada ne javi. Ja ću ih u svakom slučaju zamoliti da dođem gore, ako je minus, odmah mogu s dr. dogovoriti za dalje.

----------


## pirica

ja nikad nisam vadila betu na vv. u privatnom labu je za sat vremena gotova i naprosto ja moram prva vidit nalaz, a ne da mi dr. saopći jer bi se mogla raspast, ovako kad vidim 0, stignem se malo sabrat prije nego javim dr.-u

----------


## ruža82

> ja nikad nisam vadila betu na vv. u privatnom labu je za sat vremena gotova i naprosto ja moram prva vidit nalaz, a ne da mi dr. saopći jer bi se mogla raspast, ovako kad vidim 0, stignem se malo sabrat prije nego javim dr.-u


Slažem se, ja sam vadila tu kod nas u međimurju i mislim da nebih željela da netko to vidi prije mene!!! držim ti fige Vala, i ja sam nervozna za tebe!!!! javi čim prije

----------


## ValaMala

> ja nikad nisam vadila betu na vv. u privatnom labu je za sat vremena gotova i naprosto ja moram prva vidit nalaz, a ne da mi dr. saopći jer bi se mogla raspast, ovako kad vidim 0, stignem se malo sabrat prije nego javim dr.-u


Slažem se, evo curka mi još ništa ne javlja, ne znam, ja ću fakat moliti da dođem gore sama po te nalaze, ovo je užas. Mislim radi se o njenoj beti, a meni srce lupa ko blesavo. Ne mogu zamisliti kako je sad njoj kraj telefona...

----------


## ValaMala

Zove gore doktora i ne može ga dobiti. Nema šanse da ću ja sutra čekati na poziv. Idem gore i želim papir u ruke  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Dobila je rezultate. Nije trudna...  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

> Dobila je rezultate. Nije trudna...


Joj Vala baš mi je žao. Sve nas pogašaju negativne bete jer se svi stavljamo u tu situaciju. Želim ti svu sreću sutra.

----------


## pirica

> Dobila je rezultate. Nije trudna...


žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Joj Vala baš mi je žao. Sve nas pogašaju negativne bete jer se svi stavljamo u tu situaciju. Želim ti svu sreću sutra.


x
~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slatkica

ValaMala držim fige za danas :Smile:

----------


## inana

ValaMala, svi držimo fige i čekamo!!!

----------


## eva133

Vala, nestrpljive smo...

----------


## ruža82

Vala, pa gdje si?? prije ću morati na posao kak se ti javiš?? :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, za javiti imam samo veliku 0, na žalost. No dobra vijest je da odmah krećemo u novi klomifenski postupak, pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako. Malo sam tužna, no doktor me utješio i opet uspio nasmijati. Evo i jedne lijepe vijesti. Samo jučer, na VV 3 nove trudnice! Sad samo da se i ovdje na forumu sve skupa malo zaokružimo...  :Smile: )

----------


## ValaMala

*Ela*, baš mi je bilo drago što si mi danas prišla  :Smile:

----------


## ruža82

> Hej curke, za javiti imam samo veliku 0, na žalost. No dobra vijest je da odmah krećemo u novi klomifenski postupak, pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako. Malo sam tužna, no doktor me utješio i opet uspio nasmijati. Evo i jedne lijepe vijesti. Samo jučer, na VV 3 nove trudnice! Sad samo da se i ovdje na forumu sve skupa malo zaokružimo... )


ej, žao mi je, a tako sam čekala dobre vijesti prije nego odem na posao, baš sam se rastužila. 
kada krećeš, odmah ovaj mjesec???

----------


## eva133

> Hej curke, za javiti imam samo veliku 0, na žalost. No dobra vijest je da odmah krećemo u novi klomifenski postupak, pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako. Malo sam tužna, no doktor me utješio i opet uspio nasmijati. Evo i jedne lijepe vijesti. Samo jučer, na VV 3 nove trudnice! Sad samo da se i ovdje na forumu sve skupa malo zaokružimo... )


A joj Vala. Žao mi je. Bit će bolje. Sad se okreni tom novom postupku i mora jednom uspjeti. Šta je rekao doktor, hoćeš opet na ivf ili su otvorene sve mogućnosti.
Jesi ti tražila da odmah kreneš u postupak ili je on predložio.

----------


## ValaMala

Odmah, da. Prestala sam s utrićima, dakle mengu ću dobiti u pon ili uto, a 3.d.c. sam opet gore. Idemo s klomifenima, a mislim da će me staviti na istu dozu 2 dnevno (100mg) 5 dana. E sad ono što mene zanima - možda netko ovdje zna - kada bih pila veću dozu (3 dnevno) bi li to značilo potencijalno i više folikula ili? Mislim, ne pada mi na pamet raditi ništa na svoju ruku, samo me zanima.

----------


## RuzicaSB

ValaMala bas mi je zao zbog negativne bete i ja sam se nadala dobrim vijestima, no dobro je sto odmah ides dalje.Iskreno nemam pojma da li bi sta pomogla veca doza klomifena ili bi cak bilo kontaproduktivno, no zna doktor ne brini, vec ce on ocijeniti do kraja stimulacije treba li stogod dodavati ili oduzimati.Sretno ovaj put od srca ti zelim i nastavi nas izvjestavati.Drago mi je zbog novih trudnica na VV nadam se ih bude sve vise.Pusa!

----------


## slatkica

ValaMala baš mi je žao,al drugi put će bit više sreće,super što odmah nastavljaš.divim se tvojoj dobroj energiji :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

> Hej curke, za javiti imam samo veliku 0, na žalost. No dobra vijest je da odmah krećemo u novi klomifenski postupak, pa ćemo vidjeti što i kako. Malo sam tužna, no doktor me utješio i opet uspio nasmijati. Evo i jedne lijepe vijesti. Samo jučer, na VV 3 nove trudnice! Sad samo da se i ovdje na forumu sve skupa malo zaokružimo... )


Malo sam odlučila posjetit ovu temu nadajući se lijepoj beti od tebe.... Drži se, glavu gore i držim fige za slijedeći postupak!

----------


## laky

ja sam u petak 18og gore na dogovoru -razgovoru za FET ili prenos kod L...hm vidit ću sta kaze dr A.
S javi se kako je bilo

----------


## pirica

*ValaMala* žao mi je :Love: 

*laky* meni je tad beta :Grin:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ja nikad nisam vadila betu na vv. u privatnom labu je za sat vremena gotova i naprosto ja moram prva vidit nalaz, a ne da mi dr. saopći jer bi se mogla raspast, ovako kad vidim 0, stignem se malo sabrat prije nego javim dr.-u



I ja

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala cure, baš ste divne  :Smile: 
Da, slažem se, malo je nezgodno sjediti tamo u čekaonici i čekati da te doktor pozove, a onda ti u lice kaže nalaz. Kada saznam da sam trudna, želim da mm i ja zajedno vidimo tu brojkicu, a ako nije uspjelo, da se opet zajedno utješimo. Mislim da ću sljedeći put vaditi u domu zdravlja gdje je moj primarni ginekolog. Isto su nalazi gotovi popodne.

----------


## tajna30

ValaMala,stvarno mi je žao...držim fige za sljedeći put...
SRETNO SVIMA NAMA...

----------


## ruža82

> Odmah, da. Prestala sam s utrićima, dakle mengu ću dobiti u pon ili uto, a 3.d.c. sam opet gore. Idemo s klomifenima, a mislim da će me staviti na istu dozu 2 dnevno (100mg) 5 dana. E sad ono što mene zanima - možda netko ovdje zna - kada bih pila veću dozu (3 dnevno) bi li to značilo potencijalno i više folikula ili? Mislim, ne pada mi na pamet raditi ništa na svoju ruku, samo me zanima.


Ja ti mislim, po sebi da nema veze broj klomifena s folikulima. mislim da ide po kilaži nešto, kako sam ja shvatila. ali više od 3x1 mislim da se već ne daje neg se ide na drugi lijek. mislim da to ide onak ili reagiraš ili ne reagiraš. sretno u novom postupku!!! :Love:

----------


## Ela28

> *Ela*, baš mi je bilo drago što si mi danas prišla


Ma ništa zašto ti se ne bi javila žao mi je zbog negativne bete drži se i kod mene nije bolje opet nisam došla do transfera nisu se stanice oplodile.

Pozdrav ruži i evi i ostalim curama sa foruma koje sam upoznala u ovih par dana puse  :Smile:

----------


## nana1976

*Ela28* pozdrav i tebi. :Bye: 
Ja još idući tjedan moram prolaziti sve što ste vi prošle jučer. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ValaMala

*Ela*, koliko si imala folikula/jajnih stanica? Sori, nisam u toku s tvojom pričom...  :Sad:  Žao mi je jako što nije sada uspjelo, no nemoj se obeshrabriti!

*nana*, što tebi sljedi ovaj tjedan?

Inače, jutros sam imala najveće iznenađenje. Naime, meni uvijek menga dođe tri dana nakon prestanka s utrićima (prestala sam jučer, dakle očekivala sam je najranije u ponedjeljak/utorak), ali bum, tu je. To znači da sam već u ponedjeljak na pregledu 3dc, onda 5 dana klomifena, a u subotu prva folikulometrija. Ako sve bude ok, već tjedan poslije postupak! Ne mogu doći k sebi!

----------


## Ela28

> *Ela*, koliko si imala folikula/jajnih stanica? Sori, nisam u toku s tvojom pričom...  Žao mi je jako što nije sada uspjelo, no nemoj se obeshrabriti!
> 
> *nana*, što tebi sljedi ovaj tjedan?
> 
> Inače, jutros sam imala najveće iznenađenje. Naime, meni uvijek menga dođe tri dana nakon prestanka s utrićima (prestala sam jučer, dakle očekivala sam je najranije u ponedjeljak/utorak), ali bum, tu je. To znači da sam već u ponedjeljak na pregledu 3dc, onda 5 dana klomifena, a u subotu prva folikulometrija. Ako sve bude ok, već tjedan poslije postupak! Ne mogu doći k sebi!



Imala sam 10 zamrznutih jajnih stanica što mi je ostalo od prošlog postupka ma ništa što je tu je ....

----------


## eva133

> Imala sam 10 zamrznutih jajnih stanica što mi je ostalo od prošlog postupka ma ništa što je tu je ....


Ela jel on tebi sve odmrzavao ili kako.

----------


## eva133

> *Ela*, koliko si imala folikula/jajnih stanica? Sori, nisam u toku s tvojom pričom...  Žao mi je jako što nije sada uspjelo, no nemoj se obeshrabriti!
> 
> *nana*, što tebi sljedi ovaj tjedan?
> 
> Inače, jutros sam imala najveće iznenađenje. Naime, meni uvijek menga dođe tri dana nakon prestanka s utrićima (prestala sam jučer, dakle očekivala sam je najranije u ponedjeljak/utorak), ali bum, tu je. To znači da sam već u ponedjeljak na pregledu 3dc, onda 5 dana klomifena, a u subotu prva folikulometrija. Ako sve bude ok, već tjedan poslije postupak! Ne mogu doći k sebi!


Svaka čast. Tebe je krenulo, Znemari negativnu betu. Vidiš da sve nekako ide ti na ruku. U ponedjeljak si već gore, pa to je divno. Ne mogu vjerovati. Nećeš stići ni tugovati zbog bete, što je naravno dobro. Netko gore te voli. Tvoj pozitivni stav će te i dovesti do bebe. To je samo pitanje vremena. Ugledat ću se na tebe.

----------


## Ela28

> Ela jel on tebi sve odmrzavao ili kako.


Je sve je odmrznuo 7 ih nije preživjelo a ostale 3 se nisu oplodile  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

> Je sve je odmrznuo 7 ih nije preživjelo a ostale 3 se nisu oplodile


Draga moja, sad ćeš bar krenuti ispočetka. Možda je to tako i moralo biti.

----------


## ValaMala

> Svaka čast. Tebe je krenulo, Znemari negativnu betu. Vidiš da sve nekako ide ti na ruku. U ponedjeljak si već gore, pa to je divno. Ne mogu vjerovati. Nećeš stići ni tugovati zbog bete, što je naravno dobro. Netko gore te voli. Tvoj pozitivni stav će te i dovesti do bebe. To je samo pitanje vremena. Ugledat ću se na tebe.


Hvala ti.  :Smile:  Nema tugovanja, naši bebači trebaju imati vesele mame, koje vjeruju u njih od samog početka!

----------


## ValaMala

*Ela*, žao mi je što nije uspjelo, no kako čitam, u nekim bolnicama odmrzavaju tri po tri, daj zamisli to! Ovako odmah znaš na čemu si. Kada je bio taj postupak iz kojih si imala zamrznute? To je bila puna stimulacija? Kada možeš u sljedeći postupak, što je rekao doktor?

----------


## ValaMala

Cure imam vječito pitanje  :Smile:  što se tiče moje m. Nisam sigurna što da radim. Dakle već ujutro je krenulo onako smećkasto. Rano poslijepodne je bilo crveno onako sluzasto, sada isto tako, dakle definitivno nije više smeđe, nego pravo crveno, ali ne curi još, tek slabašno. E sad ti Vala budi pametna jel to 1. dan ili nije? Što vi mislite?

----------


## pirica

> Cure imam vječito pitanje  što se tiče moje m. Nisam sigurna što da radim. Dakle već ujutro je krenulo onako smećkasto. Rano poslijepodne je bilo crveno onako sluzasto, sada isto tako, dakle definitivno nije više smeđe, nego pravo crveno, ali ne curi još, tek slabašno. E sad ti Vala budi pametna jel to 1. dan ili nije? Što vi mislite?


znat ćeš sutra
moguće da je jer si bila na klomifenima, meni je nakon klomifena trajala ravno pola dana

----------


## ValaMala

Što, menga? Trajala ti je pola dana? Daj me nemoj zezati! Ovo mi izgleda kao početak, ali nek više krene! Mislim važno mi je da znam kad da idem kod doktora 3dc. zbunj

----------


## pirica

> Što, menga? Trajala ti je pola dana? Daj me nemoj zezati! Ovo mi izgleda kao početak, ali nek više krene! Mislim važno mi je da znam kad da idem kod doktora 3dc. zbunj


o da, bila sam totalno zbunjena, dr.A se samo nasmijao i svaka mi je poslije klomifena jako kratka, evo i prošli mj nakon kontracepcije već 3dc nisam imala uložak

----------


## Šiškica

Mislila sam ne napisati.. jučer je bio koma dan na VV-u , bar za nas četiri sa zamrznutim js.
Bile smo četiri koje smo došle "kao na transfer" od zamrznutih js..
Ela je već napisala za sebe 10 js, (3 prezivjele), ja 6 js( 2 preživjele), jedna cura 3js (2 preživjele) i još jedna cura s 1js...
od svih js koje su preživjele odmrzavanje (znači 7 komada) nije bilo ni jednog jedinog embrija..

Hvala Milinoviću !!!

----------


## ValaMala

Strahota. Nemam riječi. Pretužno, baš smo kao u srednjem vijeku, sramim se...

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Mislila sam ne napisati.. jučer je bio koma dan na VV-u , bar za nas četiri sa zamrznutim js.
> Bile smo četiri koje smo došle "kao na transfer" od zamrznutih js..
> Ela je već napisala za sebe 10 js, (3 prezivjele), ja 6 js( 2 preživjele), jedna cura 3js (2 preživjele) i još jedna cura s 1js...
> od svih js koje su preživjele odmrzavanje (znači 7 komada) nije bilo ni jednog jedinog embrija..
> 
> Hvala Milinoviću !!!


Siskice a meni je drago da si ovo napisala, o tome i treba pisati, svima...
Zao mi je sto si pored svega jos i ovo morala prozivjeti ((:

----------


## andream

Šiškice, žao mi je. A je li dr kombinirao usporedo s odmrzavanjem jajnih stanica i punkciju folikula u postojećem ciklusu, da se bar malo "podebljaju" šanse? Koje li ironije, kad sam ja išla na FET meni je punktirao folikul i bacio, nikom nije bio važan, a sad je to možebitni jedini spas kod odmrzavanja jajnih stanica. Ovakvo je "liječenje" uistinu besmisleno i nadam se da će se što prije okončati. "HVALA VAM", (gospodine) Milinoviću!

----------


## amyx

Hvala "gospodine" Milinoviću ... ne želim ni glavu razbijati s tim koliko je meni js bačeno u zadnjem postupku u Hr s obzirom na to da burno reagiram i uvijek imam brdo folikula i brdo js, a taj zadnji slvni postupak je završio tako da je od brda folikula bilo samo 3 js i na kraju bez transfera...da ne bi   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

*Šiškice*  :Love:  javi se malo na pp...šta ima kod tebe ?

----------


## laky

> Mislila sam ne napisati.. jučer je bio koma dan na VV-u , bar za nas četiri sa zamrznutim js.
> Bile smo četiri koje smo došle "kao na transfer" od zamrznutih js..
> Ela je već napisala za sebe 10 js, (3 prezivjele), ja 6 js( 2 preživjele), jedna cura 3js (2 preživjele) i još jedna cura s 1js...
> od svih js koje su preživjele odmrzavanje (znači 7 komada) nije bilo ni jednog jedinog embrija..
> 
> Hvala Milinoviću !!!


nemam riječi

----------


## nana1976

*ValaMala* pitaš šta me čeka ovaj tjedan.
Čekam da mi odmrznu 3 zamrznute js i nakon 2 dana da mi kažu da nema transvera. Eto to.
 U ponedjeljak sam gore da mi kažu kada je transver, naravno ako ga bude :Sad: .

*Andream* ja sam pitala dr. šta je s moji js iz ovog ciklusa, ne idemo na to imate 3 zam js koje se trebaju prvo riješiti ne mogu se uzeti ove friške. Super nekima je to jedina nada, ali
* "HVALA MINISTRU MILINOVIĆU NA OVOM NOVOM DOBROM ZAKONU"*

----------


## ValaMala

Jao to mi je katastrofa što ne idu na js iz ciklusa u kojem se radi "potencijalni" transfer zamrznutih! Zašto onda jednostavno ne reći doktoru da se ne želi zamrzavati js? 

Žalosno i jadno  :Sad: 

*nana*, vibram da ti budeš jedna od onih rijetkih kojima ipak uspije :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> Mislila sam ne napisati.. jučer je bio koma dan na VV-u , bar za nas četiri sa zamrznutim js.
> Bile smo četiri koje smo došle "kao na transfer" od zamrznutih js..
> Ela je već napisala za sebe 10 js, (3 prezivjele), ja 6 js( 2 preživjele), jedna cura 3js (2 preživjele) i još jedna cura s 1js...
> od svih js koje su preživjele odmrzavanje (znači 7 komada) nije bilo ni jednog jedinog embrija..
> 
> Hvala Milinoviću !!!


*ovo na žalost treba quotati do iznemoglosti i podsjećati na realnost ovog apsurdnog zakona koji NE DAJE JEDNAKE ŠANSE ZA ZAČEĆE KAO PRIJAŠNJI i to treba napokon PRIZNATI I LIJEČNIČKA STRUKA*

----------


## Sela

*Siskica* bas koma.Tuzno i jadno. :Sad:

----------


## Miki76

> Mislila sam ne napisati.. jučer je bio koma dan na VV-u , bar za nas četiri sa zamrznutim js.
> Bile smo četiri koje smo došle "kao na transfer" od zamrznutih js..
> Ela je već napisala za sebe 10 js, (3 prezivjele), ja 6 js( 2 preživjele), jedna cura 3js (2 preživjele) i još jedna cura s 1js...
> od svih js koje su preživjele odmrzavanje (znači 7 komada) nije bilo ni jednog jedinog embrija..
> 
> Hvala Milinoviću !!!


 
Sažet ću da bude još očitije. Dakle, radi se o ukupno 20 js (koje jesu i nisu preživjele odmrzavanje) i od njih 20 niti jedan jedini transfer!!! Pa, ovo više nije niti eksperimentalna metoda, eksperiment je već odavno trebao završiti jer je jasno kao dan da je ovo čisto bacanje vremena i novaca, a eksperiment propao!!!!  :Evil or Very Mad:  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Užas što se dešava i onada Milinović i dr. govore kako je ova metoda jednako uspješna kao i zamrzavanje zametaka i kako imamo više trudnoća nego ranije ???

----------


## jelena30

Ovo je grozno, hvala milinoviću što nam je maksimalno otežao ionako tešku borbu!!!!!!!
Kako ide postupa sa zamrznutim js, koliko puta moraš dolaziti na VV?

----------


## gala1979

> Šiškice, žao mi je. A je li dr kombinirao usporedo s odmrzavanjem jajnih stanica i punkciju folikula u postojećem ciklusu, da se bar malo "podebljaju" šanse? Koje li ironije, kad sam ja išla na FET meni je punktirao folikul i bacio, nikom nije bio važan, a sad je to možebitni jedini spas kod odmrzavanja jajnih stanica. Ovakvo je "liječenje" uistinu besmisleno i nadam se da će se što prije okončati. "HVALA VAM", (gospodine) Milinoviću!


Dr. A. odbija tu opciju dok god imaš zamrznutih js.

----------


## andream

Mislim da bi o ovome netko onda trebao izvijestiti Min. zdravstva, jer se radi o različitom postupanju - u nekim se klinikama ide na istovremeno odmrzavanje jajnih stanica i punktiranju te event. oplođivanju jajnih stanica, a u nekima ne. Bar da objasne zašto je liječenje koje je ionako besmisleno različito od klinike do klinike. Pa nije valjda da se misli da će se sve tri odleđene stanice oploditi pa da bi punkcija bila suvišna?

----------


## gala1979

Već sam pisala o tome da se na VV narigoroznije drže zakona. Protumačili su ga tako da ne smiju oplođivati svježu dok ima smrznutih. Ajde ti meni objasni kako se zakona drži Vinogradska i uspije doći do 3 blastociste od 3 oplođene js. To je samo politika i ništa više. Jadni mi, morat ćemo tražiti novih 6 postupaka ako se promijeni ikad zakon jer od ovih 6 ništa.

----------


## gala1979

Po meni je jedina stvar koji možeš napraviti za promjenu zakona kolektivno sabotiranje MPO u Hrvatskoj. Pa nek liječe onda svoje žene i sestre ako im dopuste. Samo što ni oko toga Hrvati i Hrvatice ne bi bili složni i opet bi se neki parovi nastavili liječiti. Al recimo pokušati nešto takovo samo na 6 mjeseci i onda dati u javnost opravdanost postojanja odjela za MPO i MPO liječnika. Jer nakarju krajeva treba reći, *suvremena MPO u Hrvatskoj ne postoji!*

----------


## Moe

Pozdrav svima; suprug i ja smo početnici u postupku. Krenuli smo na pretrage na VV, tj sada Merkur.
Zasada kako stvari stoje - loš spermiogram. 
Imam naputak da nazovem 1.d.c. (što je danas, ali se nitko ne javlja) da se narucim za 3 d.c., te dođem sa androloškim nalazom supruga, nalazom cb-ova i uputnicom za pregled i hormone.
Zanima me, ako koja zna - jel to samo vađenje krvi, ili i neki pregled?
(Moj liječnik preko HZZO-a mi je dao uputnicu samo za hormone, ali ne i za pregled, iako je na papiru koji je vidio pisao i pregled. Jel to problem?)

----------


## andream

> Već sam pisala o tome da se na VV narigoroznije drže zakona. Protumačili su ga tako da ne smiju oplođivati svježu dok ima smrznutih. Ajde ti meni objasni kako se zakona drži Vinogradska i uspije doći do 3 blastociste od 3 oplođene js. To je samo politika i ništa više. Jadni mi, morat ćemo tražiti novih 6 postupaka ako se promijeni ikad zakon jer od ovih 6 ništa.


Gala, ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, u ova 4 postupka došla sam do max 4 jajne stanice u Vg i rađen je ICSI. Pisala sam o odmrzavanju jajnih stanica i netrasparentnosti provođenja u državnim klinikama, to je ono što možemo vidjeti i o čemu možemo pričati, a o možebitnim sivim zonama možemo samo naklapati.

----------


## andream

Ups, krivo napisala, max jedne stanice po postupku, ali se kuži iz konteksta.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Već sam pisala o tome da se na VV narigoroznije drže zakona. Protumačili su ga tako da ne smiju oplođivati svježu dok ima smrznutih. Ajde ti meni objasni kako se zakona drži Vinogradska i uspije doći do 3 blastociste od 3 oplođene js. To je samo politika i ništa više. Jadni mi, morat ćemo tražiti novih 6 postupaka ako se promijeni ikad zakon jer od ovih 6 ništa.


Jesi ti sigurna da se radi o  oplođenim j.s. u ovom što navodiš, ne znam dal misliš na slatkicu koja je pisala u stvari o zamrzavanju embrija, no možda ima stvarno i takav slučaj iako mi se to čini    "too good to be truth"

----------


## gala1979

Znam barem jedan takav slučaj jer mi se radilo o prijateljici koja je sada trudna (i baš sam sretna zbog nje). Al vrlo čudno, 3/3 blastociste i k tome još muška neplodnost.

----------


## ValaMala

Dakle ovo je definitivno menga (jeeej!) i sutra sam gore 3dc na pregledu koji će odlučiti idem li u postupak ovaj ciklus ili ne. Naime dr. je predložio da napravimo pauzu (2 posljednja ciklusa sam bila na klomifenu) zbog mogućnosti ciste, no na kraju smo dogovorili da ću k njemu 3dc, pa ćemo vidjeti kakva je situacija. Mislim, čitam naokolo da su neke cure i po 6 mjeseci na klomifenu (naravno, to mi se čini jako dugo bez pauze), no posvuda vidim preporuke da se može biti 3 ciklusa bez problema... 

Ništa, držite fige da sutra doktor nađe ok situaciju i da idemo dalje! 

E da, pitanje, možda glupo, ali eto. Dakle, ja imam policistične jajnike, to znači da imaju na sebi cistice veće, manje... E sad, pošto su ionako policistični, što doktor zapravo gleda kad kaže da želi vidjeti hoće li biti cisti (kao posljedica klomifena) - mislim, kad ih već ionako ima...?

----------


## ValaMala

Pošto sam mengu dobila jučer, nisam se stigla javiti sestrama i naručiti. Znam da u tom slučaju mogu jednostavno doći gore, samo nisam sigurna u koje vrijeme? Najbolje je negdje nakon što dr. završi sa salom, to je ako se ne varam negdje oko 11h?

----------


## nana1976

Ne znam kad god dođeš nije kasno. Ja sam jednom došla u 7:15 gore, a na red došla u 11 tako da nikad nije kasno, ali ipak možda negdje oko 10 da se najaviš sestrama pa čekaj.

----------


## Šiškica

Cure moje ispada da je stvarno VV najrigorozni u strogom tumačenju i provođenju Milinovićevog zakona..i ima najslabije uspjehe zahvaljujući tome..
Ne mogu vjerovati da je bitnije da se sve provodi po PS-u a ono što je sporedno su naše trudnoće.. Žalosno da ne može biti žalosnije..
Imala sam dva folikula od 15 mm.. u prirodnom ciklusu.. Žalosno.. Neprežaljene js.

----------


## ValaMala

I što je bilo s tim folikulima, jesu ih punktirali uopće? J.s.?

----------


## Šiškica

Naravno da nisu.. Ni jednu dr . u srijedu nije pogledao, svima nam je rekao dođite u petak..

Ja sam se naplakala jer sam se ponadala da će ih dr. punktirati i da imam bar neku nadu u tom beznadnom postupku..

Katastrofa, nad katastrofama.. I na kraju sam se s MM posvađala oko svega.. Nije čovjeku jasno kako  doktoru/ klinici NIKAKO nijeu interesu moja / naša trudnoća nego da se zadovolji forma.. Neću vam ni napisati što je sve rekao .. Posebno nakon što sam rekla kako to ide u drugim klinikama i vezano uz postupke s zamrznutim JS i u ostalim postupcima tj. o fenomenu od 3 js dobieš 3 blastice...

----------


## ValaMala

Žalosno, Šiškice... razmišljam da doktoru već unaprijed kažem da jednostavno ne želim da mi išta zamrzavaju

----------


## nana1976

Draga mislim da neće biti druge nego pokupiti svoje krpice i u drugu kliniku.

----------


## Kadauna

> Draga mislim da neće biti druge nego pokupiti svoje krpice i u drugu kliniku.


*Ovo potpisujem. 
Šiški,* znaš što ti je činiti............................ 

Ranije sam pisala o vrlo slabim, najslabijim u HR rezultatima MPO postupaka upravo na Vuk Vrhovcu, ne samo zbog rigoroznog diržanja i interpretiranja zakona od strane dr. A i biologa nego zbog i dalje - sorry cure - "nepostojanja" uhodane i iskusne ekipe na Vuku. Nažalost se sve to obistinilo, a što činiti? Mijenjati kliniku po meni je kratkoročno jedino rješenje za vas kao pacijente........................ 

Dugoročno? Stand up and fight for your right, ustanite i recite svom liječniku, biologu što vas muči, pitajte za uspješnost zamrznutih j.s., pitajte za upsješnost IVF-a od kada je Lučinger i Lana otišli, pitajte za rezultate, pitajte cure oko vas koje su s vama u postupku i generalno se priključite borbi protiv ovoga zakona, after all, radi se o vašem zdravlju, o vašoj budućnosti, o vašoj djeci.........

----------


## beilana

čitam vas i ne mogu vjerovat kaj se tam događa, jel ikako kad dođe do postupka moguče reči da ne želiš zamrzavanje js?
inače, mući me nekaj drugo, vi se bolje razumijete
21.1.sam bila na vv vadit hormone, nalaz su rekli da će doći kući i da će pisat kad sam naručena na deksametazonski test, e sad, već je prošlo 3 i pol tjedna i nalaza nema, jel moguče da još nisu poslali il se zagubilo negdje putem transporta?
mi smo od 4.mj na vv-u i još se nismo nikud pomakli, stalno neki novi problemi  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

*beilana* nazovi ih i pita di su nalazi

----------


## eva133

> čitam vas i ne mogu vjerovat kaj se tam događa, jel ikako kad dođe do postupka moguče reči da ne želiš zamrzavanje js?
> inače, mući me nekaj drugo, vi se bolje razumijete
> 21.1.sam bila na vv vadit hormone, nalaz su rekli da će doći kući i da će pisat kad sam naručena na deksametazonski test, e sad, već je prošlo 3 i pol tjedna i nalaza nema, jel moguče da još nisu poslali il se zagubilo negdje putem transporta?
> mi smo od 4.mj na vv-u i još se nismo nikud pomakli, stalno neki novi problemi


Ja sam isto čekala nalaze hormona da stignu kući i kad mi je više dosadilo nazvala i pitala za nalaz, a sestre meni kažu da me nalazi čekaju kod doktora. Ne mogu vjerovati da još nisi u postupku. Želim ti da što prije riješiš probleme i kad kreneš više. Sretno.

----------


## beilana

cure taman dok sam postala poruku došao poštar s nalazima, pisala sam na prije začeća, a moram se i tu pohvaliti, prolaktin uz jednu tabletu dnevno pao sa 1140 na 17, prelazim na samo pola tablete skačem od sreče, i još k tome lh sa 13 pao na 8, fsh 6.5-s obzirom da imam pcos to je za mene jako lijepa vijest

----------


## eva133

> cure taman dok sam postala poruku došao poštar s nalazima, pisala sam na prije začeća, a moram se i tu pohvaliti, prolaktin uz jednu tabletu dnevno pao sa 1140 na 17, prelazim na samo pola tablete skačem od sreče, i još k tome lh sa 13 pao na 8, fsh 6.5-s obzirom da imam pcos to je za mene jako lijepa vijest


Baš mi je drago. Sretno.

----------


## beilana

> Baš mi je drago. Sretno.


hvala ti, i vama puno sreče

----------


## pirica

*ValaMala* jesi bila danas, je li pao dogovor?

----------


## ValaMala

Cure, gore sam od prije 10, završila sam u 14:30!

Evo prvo lijepih vijesti za sve nas na VV. Danas je u čekaonici bilo plača i smijeha i vikanja. Od 5 cura koje su čekale betu, 4 trudnoće! Sve ogromne bete. Jučer od tri čekalice, tri trudnoće! Pričaju mi cure koje su gore na folikulometrijama da je tako skoro svaki dan! Baš sam sretna, trebale ste to vidjeti!

Što se mene tiče, od danas sam opet 5 dana na klomifenima 2x1, a u subotu 1. folikulometrija. Ako sve bude ok i folikuli ne puknu, ići ćemo na IVF.

Ono što me skroz obeshrabrilo, ma zapravo, ubilo u pojam je taj moj nesretni cerviks. Već sam pisala da je pun zavijutaka, kao slalom i dr. je rekao da ćemo pokušati proći kroz njega i prije transfera. Danas su on i doktorica prvo 15 min uz ultrazvuk pokušavali i nikako. Onda su me poslali van da pijem vode i napunim skroz mjehur, pa smo na kraju išli u salu i tamo su mi jedva jedvice na kraju uspjeli proći do maternice. 

Nekako vjerujem da u ovom prošlom IVF-u j.s. nikada nije ni došla do moje maternice. Transfer je rađen bez ultrazvuka i vjerojatno su je ispustili negdje u bespućima cerviksa. Pretužna sam i dr. je rekao da nam je transfer najslabija karika u lancu i da za neki postotak težek transfer svakako smanjuje uspješnost cijele priče. A da i ne pričam o tome koliko je ovo danas sve bilo bolno i teško... 

Dobro, sad sam se ispucala, moram prestati s crnjakom, krenuti piti te klomifenčiće i nadati se najboljem. Pusa svima

----------


## eva133

> Cure, gore sam od prije 10, završila sam u 14:30!
> 
> Evo prvo lijepih vijesti za sve nas na VV. Danas je u čekaonici bilo plača i smijeha i vikanja. Od 5 cura koje su čekale betu, 4 trudnoće! Sve ogromne bete. Jučer od tri čekalice, tri trudnoće! Pričaju mi cure koje su gore na folikulometrijama da je tako skoro svaki dan! Baš sam sretna, trebale ste to vidjeti!
> 
> Što se mene tiče, od danas sam opet 5 dana na klomifenima 2x1, a u subotu 1. folikulometrija. Ako sve bude ok i folikuli ne puknu, ići ćemo na IVF.
> 
> Ono što me skroz obeshrabrilo, ma zapravo, ubilo u pojam je taj moj nesretni cerviks. Već sam pisala da je pun zavijutaka, kao slalom i dr. je rekao da ćemo pokušati proći kroz njega i prije transfera. Danas su on i doktorica prvo 15 min uz ultrazvuk pokušavali i nikako. Onda su me poslali van da pijem vode i napunim skroz mjehur, pa smo na kraju išli u salu i tamo su mi jedva jedvice na kraju uspjeli proći do maternice. 
> 
> Nekako vjerujem da u ovom prošlom IVF-u j.s. nikada nije ni došla do moje maternice. Transfer je rađen bez ultrazvuka i vjerojatno su je ispustili negdje u bespućima cerviksa. Pretužna sam i dr. je rekao da nam je transfer najslabija karika u lancu i da za neki postotak težek transfer svakako smanjuje uspješnost cijele priče. A da i ne pričam o tome koliko je ovo danas sve bilo bolno i teško... 
> ...


Vala jedva sam te dočekala. Znači bila je gužva. Baš si me obradovala zbog ovih trudnica. Ipak ima nekog pomaka. To je prelijepa vijest 4 trudnoće od 5. Nadam se da ćemo i mi popraviti prosjek. Ne brini za cerviks. Ako ti prošli put i nisu uspjeli ubaciti js, ovaj put će sigurno. I ne vidim razlog da se ne uhvati. Kako piješ klomifene? 2 zajedno ili jedan ujutro jedan na večer.

----------


## ruža82

To su super vijesti za VV!! 
Vala, super što odmah krećeš u novi postupak, zapravo nisi imala nit priliku biti žalosna zbog negat. bete.  hrabro samo :Shy kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

Pijem jedan ujutro, jedan navečer. Ne znam otkuda nekima ideja o lošoj uspješnosti na VV, doktoru se samo slike ultrazvukova gomilaju na zidu, a trudnoća koliko želiš, svaki dan po nekoliko, baš mi je to potvrdio i dr. Kniewald danas... 

Ma, malo me nekako spustilo to s mojim cerviksom, no uskoro ću doći k sebi i idemo lijepo dalje...

----------


## eva133

> Pijem jedan ujutro, jedan navečer. Ne znam otkuda nekima ideja o lošoj uspješnosti na VV, doktoru se samo slike ultrazvukova gomilaju na zidu, a trudnoća koliko želiš, svaki dan po nekoliko, baš mi je to potvrdio i dr. Kniewald danas... 
> 
> Ma, malo me nekako spustilo to s mojim cerviksom, no uskoro ću doći k sebi i idemo lijepo dalje...


To mi je baš lijepo čuti. Ne javlja se ovdje baš puno trudnica s vv. Ovo me je malo diglo i daje mi veeeliku nadu. Neka si ti u postupku, to je najbitnije. Za cerviks se ne sekiraj. Već će dr. naći načina da uspije. Uljepšala si mi dan.

----------


## ruža82

Al stvarno, na forumu nema ni jedne trudnice

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, Eva ne mogu ti opisati koliko nade je bilo danas gore u čekaonici, ti parovi koji su uspjeli, doktor koji je izljubio te curke kad im je objavio betu, pa onda svi mi ostali koji smo bili sretni kao da se nama to događa... Prekrasno je vidjeti toliko trudnoća, osobito kada se stalno piše kako je tim neuhodan, doktori mladi, neiskusni itd. Meni se čini da ovaj tim ima ogroman uspjeh i to govorim iz ovoga što sam vidjela svojim očima. Mislim, cure su ulazile i izlazile jedna po jedna plačući i grleći muževe, ma predivno, neopisivo... I, zamislite, baš na Valentinovo!

----------


## eva133

> Al stvarno, na forumu nema ni jedne trudnice


Jedino katja.

----------


## nana1976

Molila bi cure koje znaju broj dr. Kniewalda da mi ga pošalju na pp. Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## ValaMala

*nana* šaljem

----------


## nana1976

Hvala *ValaMala.*
 Eto ja sam otišla oko 9:20 pa nisam vidjela tu sreću. Jest da mi je dr. rekao kada sam unšla na pregled da se stanje poboljšalo što se tiće trudnoća da ih u zadnje vrijeme ima kada se uveo red. A ja pitam za trudnoće iz odmrznutih js, e tih je malo i jako male šanse. Super, jer i sama mislim da u srijedu neće biti moj transver. Možda se čudo neko dogodi i bude, ali neka ima bilo kakvih i to je super.

----------


## laky

kad je najbolje da dođem an pregled u koliko sati ,odnosno kad zavrsavaju punkcije i transferi

----------


## ruža82

> kad je najbolje da dođem an pregled u koliko sati ,odnosno kad zavrsavaju punkcije i transferi


Poslije 10 svakako!! 3dc sam bila naručena na 10. a sad dok sam bila na AIH smo bile sve riješene oko 10. s tim da je bila samo jedna punkcija s jednim folikulom

----------


## laky

trebam u petak pa ću vidit jer šmizlu ostavljam kod frendice

----------


## Šiškica

Joj opet smo došli u fazu guranja problema i činjenica pod tepih.. (i svi se trebamo klanjati i vikati živio VV!!!!)

Vidim da cure nisu skužile u čemu je problem !!!! nadam se da i nećete morati osjetiti blagodati ovoga debilnog zakona na svojoj koži..
Mislim da bi bilo još više uspješnosti i trudnoća da dr. punktira i naše folikule i oplodi u postupcima sa zamrznutim js.. Jer REALNO to je i jedina nada da takav postupak uspije (s obzirom na metode zamrzavanja i odmrzavanja jajnih stanica na VV)..

Ja osobno ne znam kako ću skupiti snage za novi postupak.. ovo me ubilo..(znam da ću opet imati više od 2 js i da će višak zamrznuti i da ću opet prolaziti kroz isti cirkus kao i sad..i ljuti me zašto se zamrzavaju js lošije kvalitete koje stvarno nemaju nikakve šanse)

----------


## ValaMala

*Šiškice*, žao mi je što ti je teško i nadam se da ćeš skupiti snage za novu borbu. :Love:  Svi smo ovdje u više-manje istim cipelama i mislim da se razumijemo

Ovo što sam napisala o VV nije bilo u svrhu klanjanja ili izvikivanja pohvala, nego mi je jednostavno bilo prekrasno vidjeti toliko trudnoća i to mi daje nade u moje postupke, a tako i svima onima koji su gore. To je sve. Prekrasno mi je čuti za bilo koju mpo trudnoću, u bilo kojoj klinici, a kamoli ne u onoj gdje se i sama liječim...

Nitko ne gura činjenice i probleme pod tepih, sve što je pisano ranije stoji, zakon je sranje, cijela priča sa zamrzavanjem i ostalo. Nadam se da će se to uskoro promijeniti jer je doista srednji vijek.

Još jednom velike čestitke hrpi novih mama na VV i vibrice svim trudilicama da uskoro postanu trudnice! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## andream

Na žalost ispada da je to žrtva koju moramo svjesno odraditi kad smo već odabrali liječenje u hrvatskim državnim klinikama. Bar dok se zakon kada i ako promijeni.

----------


## Kadauna

*Šiškice*, ima tu i drugih stvari osim što Vuk baca ili ne upotrebljava j.s. iz prirodnog ciklusa u sekundarnom IVF-u ili u IVF-u s odmrznutim j.s., a to je među ostalim da se j.s. na Vuku zamrzavaju slow freezing metodom koja je za kvalitetu j.s. i uspješno odmrzavanje kobna.......... Druge klinike to čine vitrifikacijom i očito ipak nešto uspješnije.............. bar više cura dođe do transfera. Zašto je to tako, e i to pitajte kao što sam rekla doktore gore. 

*ValaMala*, pozitiva je dobra, dobrodošla i prijeko potrebna no isto tako treba imati na umu da je Vuk ipak s najlošijim rezultatima ikada............... kad će se to i kako poboljšati.. eh to će vrijeme pokazati. Mnoge ovdje se javljaju u postupke, objavljenih trundoća s Vuka na ovome topicu mislim da je tek dvije od odlaska Lane i Lučingera..................

Ja se uistinu nadam da će krenuti, da je krenulo, no zato ipak treba proći malo više vremena nego 4 mjeseca.

U svakom slučaju sretno svima...................... a *Pirica*..... :Love:  i držim fige za dalje.

----------


## Kadauna

Cure, dajte, ako vas nešto i muči u postupcima, u bolnicama, pitajte doktore, pa čak i samozatajnog dr. A, pitajte biologa, pitajte koliki je postotak trudnoća na Vuku iz IVF-a/ICSI-a od broja započetih postupaka.............. neće vam glavu otkinuti.................

----------


## ValaMala

Pitam ga uvijek apsolutno sve što me interesira. Ne kužim ljude koji se boje doktora i dopuste da izađu van bez svih informacija. Na koncu radi se o mojem tijelu i ne dolazi u obzir da budem u neznanju u vezi ičega. Na ovom topiku piše svega nekoliko cura koje su sada na VV u postupcima, a gore je svakodnevno prestrašna gužva.

----------


## romanica

> Pitam ga uvijek apsolutno sve što me interesira. Ne kužim ljude koji se boje doktora i dopuste da izađu van bez svih informacija. Na koncu radi se o mojem tijelu i ne dolazi u obzir da budem u neznanju u vezi ičega. Na ovom topiku piše svega nekoliko cura koje su sada na VV u postupcima, a gore je svakodnevno prestrašna gužva.


 samo da se ubacim,ovo kaj je sad gore je ništa prema onome od npr.2009godine,kad je sve ono bilo puno, nisi imao gdje stajati,a sad su jedva stolice popunjene i to zajedno sa muževima.znam 0 čemu pričam jer sam bila u četvrtak gore i vidjela,tužno...

----------


## Šiškica

Vala Mala i nove cure nemaju  pojma kakva je "BILA" gužva na VV..
 Ovo sad , kad je najveća gužva, je 1/4 onoga što je prije bilo..

Na kraju krajeva tko nije tada bio gore i neće nikada ni shvatiti o čemu pričamo..

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam gore od lipnja prošle godine i bila sam pacijentica dr. L. No, bilo kako bilo, nostalgiju na stranu, cure, sretno vam u klinikama koje ste odabrale

----------


## Bebel

U koliko sati dr. pacijenticama koje su radile nalaz na VV objavljuje betu? Kad treba doći gore?

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam išla u pola 12, a ove cure je zvao negdje iza 11. Mislim da to ide ovako - obavi što ima u sali, pa zove unutra prvo cure s punkcije, pa one s transfera, a onda idu bete.

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam išla u pola 12, a ove cure je zvao negdje iza 11. Mislim da to ide ovako - obavi što ima u sali, pa zove unutra prvo cure s punkcije, pa one s transfera, a onda idu bete.


 Hvala

----------


## amyx

> Ja sam gore od lipnja prošle godine i bila sam pacijentica dr. L. No, bilo kako bilo, nostalgiju na stranu, cure, sretno vam u klinikama koje ste odabrale


Da, ali onda je već novi zakon debelo bio ma snazi i ove sad gužve nemaju veze sa gužvama od prije 4 godine kad sam ja krenula gore.
Neki dan sam pročitala kako je netko napisao da je bila baš gužva jer su bile 4-5 punkcija i isto toliko transfera. Cure moje u dobra stara vremena kada je bilo ispod 12 punkcija sestre su rekle npr Ah, danas samo 10, a isto toliko transfera i još barem 5-6 AIH.
Stara ekipa zna o čemu pišem. 
*Šiškice  javi se 
*

----------


## laky

gore sam u petak a "stara" sam ...nadam se  da nije guzva ...samo iskreno danas sam s frendicom i smizlom bila u vinogradskoj u podne i bile su 2 pacjentice

----------


## Šiškica

Vala Mala ti ideš na AIH ?

----------


## ValaMala

Ne, ovo prošli ciklus je trebao biti aih, ali sam reagirala na klomifene s 4-5 folikula, pa smo ipak išli na ivf. Sada sam opet na klomifenima i ako nakon štoperice ne popucaju folikuli ići ćemo opet na ivf. Sad u subotu mi je 1.folikulometrija, pa ću znati više. Pošto dosta dobro reagiram na klomifene, dr. ne želi na punu stimulaciju

----------


## ValaMala

Ovaj put su me lupili klomifeni jače nego ikad, imam valunge kao žena u menopauzi. :-S Samo se nadam da se dolje nešto dobro događa... 

Curke, čekalice bete, kako ste? Vibram za ogromne brojčice! 
Svim ostalima veliki zagrljaj i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....

----------


## tulipan83

[QUOTE=Kadauna;1815239]Cure, dajte, ako vas nešto i muči u postupcima, u bolnicama, pitajte doktore, pa čak i samozatajnog dr. A, pitajte biologa, pitajte koliki je postotak trudnoća na Vuku iz IVF-a/ICSI-a od broja započetih postupaka.............. neće vam glavu otkinuti.................[/

Pitala ja dr A za trudnoće iz zamrznutih oocita, svega sedam ili osam u Hrvatskoj (pitala  prošli tjedan), koliko on zna.

----------


## tulipan83

> Poslije 10 svakako!! 3dc sam bila naručena na 10. a sad dok sam bila na AIH smo bile sve riješene oko 10. s tim da je bila samo jedna punkcija s jednim folikulom


slažem se, poslije deset sve koje nisu u postupcima a one koje se u postupcima ( stimuliranim ili ne ) dr prima prije punkcija i transfera, što znači odmah po njegovom dolasku. Mene je čak sestra ovaj put naručila za dogovor u sat.

----------


## tulipan83

A sad da javim kaj samnom, sutra odmrzavanje oocita pa MOŽDA u subotu transver ....

----------


## tulipan83

> Cure, gore sam od prije 10, završila sam u 14:30!
> 
> Evo prvo lijepih vijesti za sve nas na VV. Danas je u čekaonici bilo plača i smijeha i vikanja. Od 5 cura koje su čekale betu, 4 trudnoće! Sve ogromne bete. Jučer od tri čekalice, tri trudnoće! Pričaju mi cure koje su gore na folikulometrijama da je tako skoro svaki dan! Baš sam sretna, trebale ste to vidjeti!
> 
> Što se mene tiče, od danas sam opet 5 dana na klomifenima 2x1, a u subotu 1. folikulometrija. Ako sve bude ok i folikuli ne puknu, ići ćemo na IVF.
> 
> Ono što me skroz obeshrabrilo, ma zapravo, ubilo u pojam je taj moj nesretni cerviks. Već sam pisala da je pun zavijutaka, kao slalom i dr. je rekao da ćemo pokušati proći kroz njega i prije transfera. Danas su on i doktorica prvo 15 min uz ultrazvuk pokušavali i nikako. Onda su me poslali van da pijem vode i napunim skroz mjehur, pa smo na kraju išli u salu i tamo su mi jedva jedvice na kraju uspjeli proći do maternice. 
> 
> Nekako vjerujem da u ovom prošlom IVF-u j.s. nikada nije ni došla do moje maternice. Transfer je rađen bez ultrazvuka i vjerojatno su je ispustili negdje u bespućima cerviksa. Pretužna sam i dr. je rekao da nam je transfer najslabija karika u lancu i da za neki postotak težek transfer svakako smanjuje uspješnost cijele priče. A da i ne pričam o tome koliko je ovo danas sve bilo bolno i teško... 
> ...


I ja bila taj dan gore,al sam otišla prije objave. Bila sam na kavici s jednom od tih trudnica to jutro,čekala sa njom betu, tad još nije znala da je trudna, dođem doma i ona mi javi betu ! Plakala sam od sreće i zbog nje ali i ostalih, bilo ih je 8 s njom na transveru a 4 su trudne !!!!

----------


## jasna09

> Na žalost ispada da je to žrtva koju moramo svjesno odraditi kad smo već odabrali liječenje u hrvatskim državnim klinikama. Bar dok se zakon kada i ako promijeni.


Oprosti, ali moram ovo komentirati. Zbog ovakvog pasivnog stajališta bojim se da ćemo mi puno gore proći od Italije. Naše klinike će sve kao i Vuk samo padati u uspješnosti jer nam doktori rade po šablonama vrlog nam ministra.

----------


## andream

jasna, samo sam komentirala kakva je trenutna situacija u državnim klinikama. Moja malenkost je na forumu ipak već nekoliko godina a MM i ja dali smo i nekoliko intervjua, te sudjelovali u svim akcijama protiv ovog Zakona - toliko o "pasivnom stajalištu" - upravo zbog toga ovo gore sam i napisala!

----------


## ksena28

ja ovo više ne mogu čitati - *NIJE TRANSVER NEGO TRANSFER*!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Ups nisam valjda opet ja!!!   :Embarassed:

----------


## Moe

Hajde iskusnije cure, odgovorite mi.. jer sam zbunjena. Bila sam na vađenju krvi za hormone, 3. dan ciklusa. Dr nije ništa rekao da moram ići poslije ovulacije radi progesterona... to je tak ok? Nije li cilj u jednom ciklusu napraviti ta 2 nalaza? Jel moguce da je zaboravio?  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> ja ovo više ne mogu čitati - *NIJE TRANSVER NEGO TRANSFER*!!!!!!!!!


Hahaha, slažem se, hvala što si ovo napisala!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

> ja ovo više ne mogu čitati - *NIJE TRANSVER NEGO TRANSFER*!!!!!!!!!


  :Klap:

----------


## laky

> ja ovo više ne mogu čitati - *NIJE TRANSVER NEGO TRANSFER*!!!!!!!!!


pa nemoj čitati  :Grin:  tema je VV a ne pravopis....a velika slova su vikanje  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## seka35

Sta god da je samo sa uspije i to je najvaznije

----------


## tajna30

zna li koja dal je subotom gužva na vv?!

----------


## ValaMala

Ovisi kako koji put. Ja sam u subotu gore na folikulometriji sad u subotu, prije par tjedana je u subotu bilo dosta gužva

----------


## tajna30

hvala,i ja u subotu dolazim...

----------


## ValaMala

Super, ja sam tamo već od pola osam, pa kad dođem na red. Možda se vidimo  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Vala* sretno sutra.

----------


## ValaMala

Sretno *eva*, pratim te na inseminaciji i čini mi se da imaš opake simptome trudnoće! Nadam se da je to to! Javim sutra što je bilo, samo da bude više folikula i da je sve ok! 

Imam danas onako eggwhite (prozirni rastezljivi) iscjedak, pa nije moguće da su već tako narasli da je blizu ovulacija? Samo neka mi njih uhvatimo...

----------


## eva133

> Sretno *eva*, pratim te na inseminaciji i čini mi se da imaš opake simptome trudnoće! Nadam se da je to to! Javim sutra što je bilo, samo da bude više folikula i da je sve ok! 
> 
> Imam danas onako eggwhite (prozirni rastezljivi) iscjedak, pa nije moguće da su već tako narasli da je blizu ovulacija? Samo neka mi njih uhvatimo...


Joj da ih bar ima puno, ali sigurno hoće. Brzo ćeš ti na trudnički forum. Ne znam jesu li to trudnički simptomi ili ne, ali se nadam da će biti nešto. Još jednom sretno.

----------


## ksena28

sretno cure sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

Danas sam bila nakon 2,5 godine na VV s curicom.bila je toliko nemirna da su nas pustili preko reda.neznam koliko je bilo punkcija ali sam izbrojala 11 transfera i 9 cura koje su čekale na dogovor.
nije guzva kao sto je bila ali ima dosta cura .dr Alabić sam radi i puno je nasmijaniji nekako neopterećen ...ja sma dogovorila FET kad zavrsim papa i  imam 3 slamčice pa počinjem tamo gdje sve počelo.

----------


## pirica

*laky* super za dogovor, ja ću se u pon naručit i probat užicat prirodnjak

----------


## tulipan83

> Hahaha, slažem se, hvala što si ovo napisala!


a sta cu....sorry

----------


## tulipan83

i ja sutra gore, nadam se da je koja od njih 6 uspjela preživjeti odmrzavanje........

----------


## Kadauna

> Danas sam bila nakon 2,5 godine na VV s curicom.bila je toliko nemirna da su nas pustili preko reda.neznam koliko je bilo punkcija ali sam izbrojala 11 transfera i 9 cura koje su čekale na dogovor.
> nije guzva kao sto je bila ali ima dosta cura .dr Alabić sam radi i puno je nasmijaniji nekako neopterećen ...ja sma dogovorila FET kad zavrsim papa i imam 3 slamčice pa počinjem tamo gdje sve počelo.


Sretno Laky.... kad očekuješ onda FET?

I super da je gužva, odlično i baš me raduje, jer 11 transfera je stvarno, stvarno mnogo................ neka, nadam se i većem broju trudnica uskoro  :Smile: ))))) 

Tulipan83, sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## laky

FET kad zavrsim papa i CB a ja ovako "brza" hm a 11 transfera je ok ..ja nekako gldam ovoliki broj na 1 liječnika i nije malo ja sma dosla u 10.30 s frendicom i ona je zavrsila u 14.40 ...hm ja ranije jer nevjerujem da im je trebalo "devastiranje" čekaonice od strane LU..
Jedna sestra je komentirala da je aktivna na doktora (LU)činger pa smo se smijali  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Onda nas je sutra nekoliko gore, ništa, mahat ćemo si u čekaonici!  :Smile: 

Bilo bi fora da i na ovom podforumu netko radi onu listu da nam je lakše pratiti što se zbiva sa kojom od VV cura. Tko to obično radi, moderatorice? 

Uglavnom koliko sam uspjela pohvatati *Ružo i Eva* puno puno sreće i da se u tibicama kuhaju bebači!

*tulipan83* vibram jako da su se sve lijepo odmrznule i da se oplode samo tako!

*pirica, laki*..... i sve ostale :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  da sve bude baš onako kako se nadate da će biti i da uskoro veselo raspravljamo o trudničkim slatkim mukama  :Smile:

----------


## ksena28

ValaMala, listu rade cure, zašto npr. ne bi radila ti? Ja bih voljela pratiti tijekove VV pogotovo trudnoće koje vam svima od srca želim!

----------


## ValaMala

Dogovoreno.  :Wink:  Kad se vratim s VV danas idem u istraživanje po zadnjim stranicama da pohvatam tko što kako itd... pa ću napraviti listu. A vas sve molim da nabacite koju riječ o tome što se sada zbiva s vama, pa da mogu dodati na listu. Pusa svima

----------


## ksena28

Super  :Smile:  cure, pomagajte Vali  :Kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej ekipa, evo mene s VV. Nisam skužila točno koilko je danas bilo postupaka i kakvih, znam sigurno da su bila bar tri transfera (tri curke su sjedile baš pored mene, što ćete, prisluškivala sam  :Smile: ), ali je bilo dosta cura s "opremom", a zvali su i više muškaraca na "donacije", tako da pretpostavljam da je bilo dosta postupaka.

Uglavnom, doktor je oduševljen kako reagiram na klomifene, rekao je da imam više folikula na oba jajnika i pokazao mi ih je. Ja sam htjela nekakav broj, no rekao je da je još prerano i da ne može znati koji će biti za punkciju. Sljedeća folikulometrija je u utorak i ja se nadam da će tu večer odmah biti i štoperica. 

E da, pitala sam ga za endometrij pošto znam da ga klomifen stanjuje, ali je i više nego u redu za 8dc - 6mm. To zahvaljujem svakodnevnom nalijevanju sokom od cikle, klopanju ananasa i grejpa i tako to... ma, bilo kako bilo, neka je on meni debeli i neka samo raste.

Eto, toliko od mene za jutros, odoh raditi neki ručkić i kremšnite, pa ću se poslije primiti malo sastavljanja VV liste. Cure, javite mi ili tu ili na pp što se kod vas zbiva, pa da vas uključim na listu.

----------


## eva133

Vala, blagoslovljeni klomifeni za tebe. Blago tebi. Bit će puno folikulića. Eto u utorak ćeš znati, isto kad i ja.

----------


## ValaMala

Divno, hoćeš ići gore vaditi betu? Ako hoćeš, onda se vidimo u čekaonici.  :Smile:  Mora da si totalno uzbuđena, baš jedva čekam da te izgrlim gore kao trudnicu i da se na mene očeše malo te lijepe trudničke prašine... 

Da, što se klomifena tiče, stvarno sam sretnica, rekao je doktora da mu ne pada na pamet stavljati me na jaču stimulaciju i kemiju kad ovako reagiram na slabiju. 

Ne znam, malo mi je smiješno, od svibnja prošle godine pokušavamo ići na aih i stalno je bilo nešto da nas spriječi. Sada konačno kada je sve posloženo, moje tijelo kaže ne-ne.  :Smile:  Dr. ne može sa mnom na inseminaciju ni pod razno, preveliki je rizik. 

Naravno, još ne znam kakav će rezultat biti. Vidiš, prošli put od 4 folikula samo 1 j.s., nadam se da će ih ovaj puta biti!

----------


## tajna30

hej,evo i mene  sa vv...bila sam kod doktorice(ne znam kak se zove!),tražila je i tražila,i pronašla samo jednog folikula...
ja mislila da bu više,al veli ona da još mogu...u utorak idem opet

mislite da bi ih do utorka moglo biti više!?
nadam se da bude,postoji li bilo što da pomaže??čaj?hrana?

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam baš pomaže li išta da se stvori još folikula, ali nadam se da će se pojaviti. Meni je prošli ciklus dr. prvo vidio jedan-dva, a na drugoj folikulometriji 4-5. Svašta može biti. Puno sreće!

Napiši nam malo o doktorici, kako se zove (to je nekima od nas još uvijek misterij  :Smile: ) i kakav ti je dojam? Mislim uvijek je nasmijana i bila je stvarno nježna i pažljiva kad je pomagala dr. A. kod mojeg "slijepog transfera", ali je osim toga ne znam

----------


## laky

pise ime na vratima ordinacije sa J je mislim ,pročitala i zaboravila  :Embarassed:

----------


## gala1979

Dr. Jukić.

Sretno svima na VV ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

*Vala*, na žalost nećemo se vidjeti ovaj put, jer mi je ipak malo predaleko da dolazim u zg samo da bi izvadila betu. Betu ću vaditi u svom gradu. Sva sam živčana i to više nego inače. Pms me izgleda jako uhvatio :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Ma kakav pms, ne copraj curo, moraš misliti pozitivno!  :Smile:

----------


## tajna30

doktorica mi se čini sasvim ok,nije baš pričljiva kao dr.A,malo mi se činila zbunjenom tražeći te folikule,al ok.
nije mi palo na pamet da je pitam za ime,i ja zbunjena,ovo mi je prvi aih,pa mislim samo na to...

valjda bu sve ipak dobro na kraju...

puno sreće svima...

----------


## ruža82

Evo i mene, Vala ti stvarno imaš sreće s tim klomifenima, nadam se da će biti puno stanica na punkciji :Very Happy: 
Tajna30 meni je uvijek bio samo jedan folikul, makar se meni vidjelo na ultrazvuku posljednji put da ga ih bilo još, ali manjih. sad možda su to ciste od PCO. al barem nek je jedan!! :Klap: 
Mislim da se doktorica zove Doroteja Pavan Jukić!!, možda izgleda tiša od dr. A ali daje više informacija od njega. Mislim onak sama, dr. uvijek moram pitati što me zanima. 
A ja, beta u utorak, ako ne procurim, nemam dobar predosjećaj......

----------


## tajna30

Ružo...misli pozitivno...i bit će!

držim fige za utorak,sretno!

----------


## Ela28

Eto i mene malo samo da pozdravim evu,ružu i valu i ostale curke.Sretno u utorak  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Ružo*, gdje ćeš ti u utorak vaditi betu? Ako si na VV i ja ću biti gore, možda se vidimo
Svima vibrice curke!!!

----------


## ruža82

Hvala cure na podršci, pozdrav Eli!!
 Ja vadim krv kod nas u Čakovcu, tako da se ne vidimo, za sada!!!

----------


## pirica

cure sretno

*Vala* ja sam na čekanju, nadam se da ću užicat prirodnjak za idući ciklus

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *pirice*, sporo ja to nešto hvatam, mislim da ću sutra staviti popis, pa ćemo nadopunjavati s vremenom  :Smile:  Puno sreće s prirodnjakom, zašto ga ne bi užicala?

----------


## pirica

ma sva sam zbunjola, ma naravno da ga budem užicala, osim ako ne ostanem T u kućnoj radinosti
(mi smo bez dijagnoze pa se ja debil svaki mj nadam)

----------


## ValaMala

Tako treba, silno ti to želim!

----------


## eva133

> ma sva sam zbunjola, ma naravno da ga budem užicala, osim ako ne ostanem T u kućnoj radinosti
> (mi smo bez dijagnoze pa se ja debil svaki mj nadam)


Joj znam kako ti je. Tako i mi. Svaki mjesec mislim da sam ostala trudna, kad ono ništa. Za poluditi. Doktor već pita jel mi uopće šta radimo :Laughing: . Ali eto neće, pa neće. Draga Pirice dao Bog da se i nama jednom zalijepi, na ovaj ili onaj način.

----------


## eva133

Vala, jesi počela skupljati podatke za listu. Kako ti ide?

----------


## pirica

> Joj znam kako ti je. Tako i mi. Svaki mjesec mislim da sam ostala trudna, kad ono ništa. Za poluditi. Doktor već pita jel mi uopće šta radimo. Ali eto neće, pa neće. Draga Pirice dao Bog da se i nama jednom zalijepi, na ovaj ili onaj način.


ma ja sam prestala vjerovat u prirodu, nikad, ali nikad nismo propustili niti jednu ovulaciju pa eto nikad ništa, tako da je to stvarno neka glupa nada

----------


## eva133

Ja isto više ne vjerujem. Kad nisam do sad uspjela, ne vjerujem da hoću. Kad ostanem trudna mpo i rodim neke blizance onda će se zaletiti prirodno, garant. Ni mi ne propuštamo ovulacije. Zapravo, već par godina se stalno keksamo :Embarassed:

----------


## pirica

> Ja isto više ne vjerujem. Kad nisam do sad uspjela, ne vjerujem da hoću. Kad ostanem trudna mpo i rodim neke blizance onda će se zaletiti prirodno, garant. Ni mi ne propuštamo ovulacije. Zapravo, već par godina se stalno keksamo


meni se ni nakon poroda ne može desit

----------


## eva133

> meni se ni nakon poroda ne može desit


Da mi je znati što to utječe na začeće. Netko ostane trudan dok vidi muške gaće, a netko se pati. Najgore što se ja zdrava moram zaj... s tim.

----------


## Pinky

eva, mislila sam i ja da sam zdrava, a sa svakim novim postupkom se otkrivala neka nova sitnica. da bi sada bila u rizičnijoj skupini mpo trudnica.
ne kažem da je takav slučaj s tobom, samo kažem da se pojam "ja zdrava" ne treba olako shvaćati, pogotovo kad nisi bila niti na jednome ivf-u.
ja sam tek na 1. ivf-u skužila da usprkos divnoj hormonalnoj slici spadam u mali postotak tzv. low respondera. to je bila prva kvaka koju sam otkrila, a onda su zaredale.

ali evo, 8. postupaka i 2 biokemijske kasnije, trenutno sam sretna trudnica sa 2 bebice u buši. doduše na svakodnevnim inekcijama heparina, ali presretna.

----------


## eva133

> eva, mislila sam i ja da sam zdrava, a sa svakim novim postupkom se otkrivala neka nova sitnica. da bi sada bila u rizičnijoj skupini mpo trudnica.
> ne kažem da je takav slučaj s tobom, samo kažem da se pojam "ja zdrava" ne treba olako shvaćati, pogotovo kad nisi bila niti na jednome ivf-u.
> ja sam tek na 1. ivf-u skužila da usprkos divnoj hormonalnoj slici spadam u mali postotak tzv. low respondera. to je bila prva kvaka koju sam otkrila, a onda su zaredale.
> 
> ali evo, 8. postupaka i 2 biokemijske kasnije, trenutno sam sretna trudnica sa 2 bebice u buši. doduše na svakodnevnim inekcijama heparina, ali presretna.


Joj mene je isto toga strah. Stalno mislim da će mi nešto otkriti. Opet, znala bih da je to razlog. Ovako me ovo izluđuje. Mislim da su moji folikuli možda prazni. Zapravo strah me i pomišljati na neke stvari i iskreno se nadam da ću što prije u trudničke vode. Znam da čekaš 2 bebice, pratim te. Od srca ti čestitam.

----------


## ValaMala

Lista, haha, tako tako, sutra ću nešto staviti, pa ćemo popunjavati zajedno, u hodu. 

Inače Eva, znam točno što misliš kad kažeš da te strah da su ti folikuli možda prazni. Ja sam prošli ciklus prije punkcije pitala dr. može li se bez punkcije utvrditi ima li u folikulima j.s. i rekao je da ne. I baš me toga bilo strah, da neće biti j.s. Ali eto vidiš, jedna i oplodila se. Tko zna, da je uspjela biti ubačena u maternicu, možda bih sada sipala ovdje trudničku prašinu...  :Smile:  Ali idemo dalje!

----------


## eva133

Jedino mi to pada na pamet da bi moglo biti i da se zato ne hvata ni prirodno, ni aihom. I to ćemo vidjeti kad i ako budem ikad išla na ivf.

----------


## ValaMala

Ne vjerujem, draga, sigurno nije to. Sigurno da postoji neki razlog, samo ne zna ni medicina danas baš sve. Na koncu, pa ovo ti je tek 2. aih, a slutim da je možda i zadnji...  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

Tek 2????? Daj Bože da je zadnji. Ipak je vama iz zg puno lakše. Ja sam samo od 3dc pa do aiha morala doći 4 puta u zg. Znači tjedno 2 puta. Uvijek razmišljanje kako ću ići, hoću li stići, rano ustajanje...niz problema. Tako da ti je meni već sad dosta.

----------


## Pinky

> Joj mene je isto toga strah. Stalno mislim da će mi nešto otkriti. Opet, znala bih da je to razlog. Ovako me ovo izluđuje. Mislim da su moji folikuli možda prazni. Zapravo strah me i pomišljati na neke stvari i iskreno se nadam da ću što prije u trudničke vode. Znam da čekaš 2 bebice, pratim te. Od srca ti čestitam.


hvala  :Heart: 
meni je nekako bilo lakše kad smo skužili da nešto ne štima, nekako sam imala nešto za popraviti. i evo, izgleda da je kod mene stvar bila u gustoći krvi i heparinu, najvjerojatnije.

a trudnoća sa aih i nije nedostižna - ja sam imala pozitivnu betu nakon 1. aih. doduše, nije se održala, tek sad znam zašto, ali pozitivna beta je pozitivna beta.
tako da - čuda se događaju, nekome prije, nekome malo kasnije. naše je da ne odustajemo.

----------


## eva133

Ne znam šta se mora desiti da odustanem. Za mpo priču treba samo puno strpljenja i dobrih živaca. Valjda će se naći i toga. U kojem si tjednu trudnoće? Ako se dobro sjećam negdje u 11. ili 12.mj. je bio transfer.

----------


## Pinky

sredina 16 tt
još sam cijela na iglama... ne znam hoću li ikako uopće biti opuštena lol

----------


## eva133

> sredina 16 tt
> još sam cijela na iglama... ne znam hoću li ikako uopće biti opuštena lol


A zašto primaš te injekcije i koliko dugo ćeš ih primati. Možda si negdje i napisala, sorry.

----------


## laky

bar 7 dana nakon poroda će primati a sad ih prima zbog imunologije imas topic o tome

----------


## ruža82

Cure pomagajete!!! danas se budim s laganim krvarenjem, jako lagano. pred dva dana sam imala isto tako ali još manje, samo malo na papiru. i danas je tako. inseminacija je bila 8.2. ne mogu vjerovati da ću već dobiti m. kad ju ionako nikad ne dobijem preko utrića!! baš sam :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ružo to je 12 dana od AIH? Zašto ne napraviš test pa ćeš vidjeti jel trudnoća ili ono drugo?
Eva133 evo i ja sam među onima kod kojih je bilo sve uredu na početku, i tek nakon 3 AIH i 2 IVF su skužili da imam endometriozu i isto kao i Pinky slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, sad istražujemo i imunologiju jer imamo već 7 postupaka IVF-a iza sebe i niti jednu trudnoću, 6 godina pokušavamo. Eto tako da taj pojam sve je uredu ne bih tako olako shvaćala mislim barem se kod mene pokazalo da puno stvari nije uredu.

----------


## ruža82

> Ružo to je 12 dana od AIH? Zašto ne napraviš test pa ćeš vidjeti jel trudnoća ili ono drugo?
> Eva133 evo i ja sam među onima kod kojih je bilo sve uredu na početku, i tek nakon 3 AIH i 2 IVF su skužili da imam endometriozu i isto kao i Pinky slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, sad istražujemo i imunologiju jer imamo već 7 postupaka IVF-a iza sebe i niti jednu trudnoću, 6 godina pokušavamo. Eto tako da taj pojam sve je uredu ne bih tako olako shvaćala mislim barem se kod mene pokazalo da puno stvari nije uredu.


da, 12 dan od AIHa. nisam kupila test jer sam sama sebi obećala da se ovaj put neću maltretirati s time, kao svaki put. imam uputnicu za utorak za vađenje bete. ne mogu više podnositi te minuse na testovima,onda se samo još nadam pa možda ipak je nešto, a nije.

----------


## pirica

> Cure pomagajete!!! danas se budim s laganim krvarenjem, jako lagano. pred dva dana sam imala isto tako ali još manje, samo malo na papiru. i danas je tako. inseminacija je bila 8.2. ne mogu vjerovati da ću već dobiti m. kad ju ionako nikad ne dobijem preko utrića!! baš sam


napravi test
ja nikad nisam dobila preko utrića do ovog ciklusa, a jako jako dugo se družim s utrićima

----------


## ValaMala

> Tek 2????? Daj Bože da je zadnji. Ipak je vama iz zg puno lakše. Ja sam samo od 3dc pa do aiha morala doći 4 puta u zg. Znači tjedno 2 puta. Uvijek razmišljanje kako ću ići, hoću li stići, rano ustajanje...niz problema. Tako da ti je meni već sad dosta.


Rekla sam "tek" jer si prije toga napisala da se ne prima ni prirodno ni aihom, a zapravo sigurno znaš samo za jedan aih da nije uspio. Kužiš što sam mislila? Malo je prerano za reći da aihovi nisu uspjeli, kada znaš rezultate samo jednog (a ja i dalje jako vibram da je drugi i dobitni)  :Smile: 

Cure, lijepo je vrijeme, uživajte u nedjelji!

----------


## ruža82

Nije mi vrag dao mira i pronašla neki test, naravno minus. a krvarenja skoro da i nema. 
a što mi je najgore, što se baš ne osjećam najbolje i dosta me boli dole.

----------


## Miki76

> Eva133 evo i ja sam među onima kod kojih je bilo sve uredu na početku, i tek nakon 3 AIH i 2 IVF su skužili da imam endometriozu i isto kao i Pinky slabo reagiram na stimulaciju, sad istražujemo i imunologiju jer imamo već 7 postupaka IVF-a iza sebe i niti jednu trudnoću, 6 godina pokušavamo. Eto tako da taj pojam sve je uredu ne bih tako olako shvaćala mislim barem se kod mene pokazalo da puno stvari nije uredu.


Potpisujem.
Meni je početak potpisa još prije godinu dana bio: Ja '76 - sve ok. A gledaj ga sada!  :Rolling Eyes: 
Eva, ne želimo te plašiti, ne mora značiti da će neki takav scenarij biti i kod tebe. I zaista se nadam da neće. No, treba biti na oprezu što se dijagnoze tiče, pogotovo kada je sve ok ili je postojeća dijagnoza neka "lako prebrodiva", a do uspješne trudnoće nikako ne dolazi.

----------


## HelgaZg

Pitanje: da li ima smisla gubiti vrijeme i obavljati pretrage kod ginekologa ili se može odmah naručiti u VV? Dakle, već dvije godine me moja ginekologica (privatnica) upujućuje u VV, i govori mi da nemam što čekati. Od pretraga sam obavila briseve i on spermiogram (sve ok). Kako sam shvatila na ovim stranicama, u VV se može samo s uputnicom. Konačno sam krenula kod svog socijalnog ginekologa, i on želi da sada sve pretrage obavljam kod njega, a plan koji mi je iznio mogao bi potrajati i godinu dana. 
Konkretno: da li mi uputnicu za VV može dati liječnik primarne zaštite ili uputnicu mora dati ginekolog?

----------


## pirica

*Helga* uputnicu ti mora dat ginekolog

----------


## eva133

Cure, zbilja sam se zabrinula. Sve me više pogađa sumnja da ipak nešto je i da bi bez vraga pokušavali, a ono ništa. U neku ruku sam bila sretna kad mi je dr. rekao da je sve ok. Mislila sam, pa valjda on zna. Sad sve više uviđam da ću pravi razlog znati kad krenem na ivf. Jadno je to sve. Ali ipak negdje u dubini duše se nadam da će ipak biti sve u redu i da ću uskoro biti trudnica. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## pirica

*eva* nemoj se već na početku borbe bedirat :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> *eva* nemoj se već na početku borbe bedirat


Joj znaš šta, sve mi se čini da je bolje da što manje znam. Manje ću se živcirati.

----------


## Miki76

*HelgaZg,* nisi napisala detalje (koliko imaš godina, koliko dugo radite na bebi, koja vam je dijagnoza), no ako te privatna ginićka već dvije godine šalje kod mpo doktora, onda mislim da to već traje kod vas neko vrijeme i da nemaš više što gubiti vrijeme kod socijalnog ginekologa. Inzistiraj da ti da uputnicu za mpo doktora. (Na žalost, jedino ti on može dati uputnicu, dr. opće prakse ne može.)

----------


## Miki76

Eva, sve će biti u redu, nemoj se brinuti.  :Love: 
Stvarno te nismo htjele izbedirati. Samo smo htjele upozoriti da doktori na žalost nisu u mogućnosi posvetiti se svakoj od nas 100% zbog pomanjkanja vremena i uvjeta te da se u mpo-u vrlo često moramo pobrinuti same za sebe. Samo guraj postupke što više možeš (kao što si i počela), probaj što prije krenuti s ivf-om i pomno prati svoje nalaze i reakcije na postupke te reagiraj ako ti išta bude postalo čudno ili sumnjivo.
I najvažnije od svega, sačuvaj pozitivu.
Možda si već sada trudnica!  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> Joj znaš šta, sve mi se čini da je bolje da što manje znam. Manje ću se živcirati.


dobro je znat što više i sve što te zanima pitaj dr.-a imaš pravo na sve info i potpis na post od Miki, ako ti je bilo šta sumljivo istraži jer tako smo sve, i sretno

----------


## eva133

Naravno da ću ispitati doktora sve što bude trebalo ipak je to moje tijelo. Ovih sam dana baš u nekom bedu pa tako onda malo negativno razmišljam. Neću se sad mučiti sa stvarima koje možda jesu i možda nisu. Daj Bože da je tako kako su mi rekli. Cure želim vam puno uspjeha.

----------


## Pinky

i ja potpisujem miki. čak je i svaka nova dijagnoza korak do bebe. meni je nekako najviše žao tih idiopata, gdje je sve ok u oba partnera. ja sam se bar mogla uhvatiti za neku dijagnozu pa je pokušati pobijediti.

ali eva, ti si tek mpo beba koja će vrlo brzo dobiti svoju bebu.

otkad sam ostala trudna mantra mi je - ako se neka loša stvar dogodila bebi xy ne treba se dogoditi mojim bebama. inače bi poludila jer je oko mog začeća bilo puno spontanih na ovom pdf-u.

isto tako - to što ja imam mutacije na genima za trombofiliju ne znači da ih ima niti 20% cura koje se s ovim bore. a low respondera je samo 5%. ja sam samo imala "sreću" da upadam u te niske postotke lol

a ti ćeš sad vidit beturinu, ne boj se  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

istina, ma kako glupo zvučalo ja bi radije da imam dijagnozu pa da znam s ćim se borim nego ovako s vjetrenjačama

----------


## Miki76

Pirica, hoćeš neku moju dijagnozu preuzet? Biraj koju god hoćeš, dajem besplatno!  :Laughing:

----------


## pirica

> Pirica, hoćeš neku moju dijagnozu preuzet? Biraj koju god hoćeš, dajem besplatno!


može uzimam s-gram :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, luda sam već daj nam javi nešto!

----------


## eva133

> *eva*, luda sam već daj nam javi nešto!


Ne vadim ja betu danas. Suta draga.

----------


## ValaMala

joj haha, presmiješna sam, mislila sam reći *Amyx*  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> joj haha, presmiješna sam, mislila sam reći *Amyx*


Vidiš kako misliš na mene. Stalno sam ti u mislima :Heart: . Suta ti misli na mene, trebat će mi.

----------


## ValaMala

Ma mislim ja na sve čekalice, osobito ružu, amyx i tebe. Tako bih rado da ste nam trudnice!

----------


## ruža82

> Ma mislim ja na sve čekalice, osobito ružu, amyx i tebe. Tako bih rado da ste nam trudnice!


 :Love: 
sutra si na VV?

----------


## ValaMala

Da, folikulometrija i nadam se sutra odmah navečer štoperica! Joj Ružo, ti si negdje luda od očekivanja bete sutra, konačno je došao i tvoj datum

----------


## amyx

> joj haha, presmiješna sam, mislila sam reći *Amyx*


*308,40*

----------


## eva133

> *308,40*


Ovo je predobro!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lberc

Amyx,čestitam,prekrasna beta!

----------


## ruža82

Amyx, suuppppeeeeerrrrrrrrrr :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Vala sretnno ti sutra na folikulometriji. Neka bude puuuno folikulića.

----------


## ValaMala

Puuuno hvala. Stvarno se nadam da će ih biti, da ćemo ih uspjeti pohvatati na punkciji i najviše od svega, da će biti jajnih stanica. Brinem jer je prošli put od 4 folikula bila svega jedna. 

Puno mislim na vas i tako navijam za vaše bete - bebice, ne možeš zamisliti!

----------


## ruža82

> Puuuno hvala. Stvarno se nadam da će ih biti, da ćemo ih uspjeti pohvatati na punkciji i najviše od svega, da će biti jajnih stanica. Brinem jer je prošli put od 4 folikula bila svega jedna. 
> 
> Puno mislim na vas i tako navijam za vaše bete - bebice, ne možeš zamisliti!


Vala, za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Ruža* i *Eva*, jao što vibram, ne možete ni zamisliti!  :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

cure zanima me da li vi onaj dan kad dolazite na dogovor i 3.dc, znaći dani kada se dolazi iza 10h uzimate bolovanje (na koju šifru) ili godišnji??

*eva, ruža* ~~~~~~~~~~~
*Vala* čekamo izvještaj :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Napisala sam već i na Odbrojavanju, ali evo da bude i ovdje u matičnoj klinici:

Danas čudan razvoj događaja. Dakle imam brdo folikula, no ako bih primila štopericu večeras, samo 2-3 bi bila za punkciju. Na koncu je dr. odlučio za ovakav scenarij:
- danas sam primila 1 gonal
- sutra 1 gonal, 1 cerotid i navečer štoperica
- punkcija u petak

I pitanjce: koliko dođe cerotid, moram ga kupiti sama pošto mi ovo ide u prirodni postupak (neće se računati kao 1 od 6)

Vibrajte da ovi ostali folikulići porastu i budu za punkciju!

----------


## ruža82

Pirice, ja ti uvijek koristim godišnji.
Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule

----------


## eva133

Gotov je nalaz. Beta je 1,1. Sad sam zvala doktora. Rekao je da se javim na ovom ciklusu, znači kad dobijem sad m krećemo odmah. Nije rekao u koji postupak nego da ćemo se dogovoriti. Baš sam razočarana, ali kad znam da za par dana idem gore lakše mi je.

----------


## ValaMala

Žao mi je jako jako. Ali iskreno nakon moje bete 0, najviše mi je pomoglo to što nije bilo pauze nego smo mogli odmah dalje u postupak...

----------


## ruža82

> Gotov je nalaz. Beta je 1,1. Sad sam zvala doktora. Rekao je da se javim na ovom ciklusu, znači kad dobijem sad m krećemo odmah. Nije rekao u koji postupak nego da ćemo se dogovoriti. Baš sam razočarana, ali kad znam da za par dana idem gore lakše mi je.


Eva, stvarno mi je žao. a kaj to znači 1.1 - da li je to biokemijska??? Lijepo što odmah krećeš u postupak, tako je puno lakše prebroditi

----------


## eva133

> Eva, stvarno mi je žao. a kaj to znači 1.1 - da li je to biokemijska??? Lijepo što odmah krećeš u postupak, tako je puno lakše prebroditi


Nemam pojma jel biokemijska ili nije. Uglavno znam da je daleko od trudnoće. Baš sam izbedirana, ali vjerujem da ću biti bolje volje čim dobijem mengu.

----------


## pirica

> Nemam pojma jel biokemijska ili nije. Uglavno znam da je daleko od trudnoće. Baš sam izbedirana, ali vjerujem da ću biti bolje volje čim dobijem mengu.


žao mi je, bit će drugi put

nije biokemijska, sve iznad 5 znaći trudnoću

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, ja ti uvijek koristim godišnji.
> Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za folikule


ja bi koristila bolovanje :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## eva133

Cure, moja gin. radi 2 dana u tjednu u Domu zdravlja gdje daje uputnice. Radi pon. popodne i srijedu dopodne. Po mojoj računici, na vv bi trebala biti već u pon. Sutra nikako ne mogu stići kod gin. po uputnicu, a u pon. mi kasno. Šta mislite jel bi mogla ja doći gore bez uputnice pa da im naknadno donesem?

----------


## pirica

> Cure, moja gin. radi 2 dana u tjednu u Domu zdravlja gdje daje uputnice. Radi pon. popodne i srijedu dopodne. Po mojoj računici, na vv bi trebala biti već u pon. Sutra nikako ne mogu stići kod gin. po uputnicu, a u pon. mi kasno. Šta mislite jel bi mogla ja doći gore bez uputnice pa da im naknadno donesem?


mislim da možeš, ali provjeri sa sestrama

----------


## ValaMala

Naravno, možeš bez problema, samo napomeni da ćeš donijeti uputnicu naknadno. I znaš, pošto nisi sigurna u koji ćeš postupak, neka ti na uputnici piše MPO postupak (tako je meni dr. A. rekao za ovaj sada jer nismo znali hoće li biti aih ili ivf)

----------


## eva133

Pitat ću sestre svakako. Ja inače donesem uputnicu na kojoj piše pregled, a onda kasnije donesem "pravu". Ovo kako ti radiš je bolje, jer ne moraš onda nositi dvije uputnice.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, potpuno je nepotrebno nositi "kontrolni pregled" uputnice

----------


## laky

> ja bi koristila bolovanje


i ja

----------


## pirica

> i ja


a na koju šifru z31

----------


## amyx

> Napisala sam već i na Odbrojavanju, ali evo da bude i ovdje u matičnoj klinici:
> 
> Danas čudan razvoj događaja. Dakle imam brdo folikula, no ako bih primila štopericu večeras, samo 2-3 bi bila za punkciju. Na koncu je dr. odlučio za ovakav scenarij:
> - danas sam primila 1 gonal
> - sutra 1 gonal, 1 cerotid i navečer štoperica
> - punkcija u petak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cetrotide su ti kod nas oko 400-500 kn. Barem je tako bilo dok sam ja u  studenom bila u Mb u postupku. Ali ja sam ih kupovala tamopošto su 40   eura (300 kuna)

----------


## laky

> a na koju šifru z31


da  :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Napisala sam već i na Odbrojavanju, ali evo da bude i ovdje u matičnoj klinici:
> 
> Danas čudan razvoj događaja. Dakle imam brdo folikula, no ako bih primila štopericu večeras, samo 2-3 bi bila za punkciju. Na koncu je dr. odlučio za ovakav scenarij:
> - danas sam primila 1 gonal
> - sutra 1 gonal, 1 cerotid i navečer štoperica
> - punkcija u petak
> 
> I pitanjce: koliko dođe cerotid, moram ga kupiti sama pošto mi ovo ide u prirodni postupak (neće se računati kao 1 od 6)
> 
> Vibrajte da ovi ostali folikulići porastu i budu za punkciju!


jel ti dao da vadis estradiol?
mislim da pomjeranje dan stoperice uz snizavanje LH neće biti smetnja odnosno neće folikule popucati

----------


## andream

ja sam dobila bolovanje na šifru z 31 u pretprošlom postupku i to dok su trajale folikulometrije, donijela sam samo doktorici iskopirani protokol iz bolnice i nije bilo problema. još sam joj govorila koju da mi šifru stavi, ona nije imala pojma na žalost.

----------


## ruža82

Evo mene sa mojom skromnom beticom : 21.1. 
zvala doktora, kaže da u ponedjeljak vadim opet pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## ValaMala

Ružo, tako se nadam da će se to poduplati, potriplati...... 

Laky, nisam vadila estradiol, ali nadam se da će sve biti ok, znat ću sutra. Iskreno jedva čekam taj cerotide

----------


## eva133

> Evo mene sa mojom skromnom beticom : 21.1. 
> zvala doktora, kaže da u ponedjeljak vadim opet pa ćemo vidjeti


Ej, pa super. Vidiš da se na kraju tebi uhvatilo. Super. Samo da se dupla.

----------


## pirica

> Evo mene sa mojom skromnom beticom : 21.1. 
> zvala doktora, kaže da u ponedjeljak vadim opet pa ćemo vidjeti


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak

----------


## ValaMala

*ružo*, zašto ne prije ponedjeljka?

----------


## ruža82

> *ružo*, zašto ne prije ponedjeljka?


Rekao mi je doktor da je sve to još rano pošto je bila inseminacija, i da nek je bila kasnija implantacija nit beta ne može bit veća puno za dva dana. tak da najbolje u pon. onda će se već vidjeti. nadam se da se neće dogoditi kao zadnji put

----------


## jo1974

Lacky pošto je tvoja mala beba sa vv, evo ovdje ču joj čestitati na preljepom članku u časopisu mamino sunce,dok sam čekala red  za vaditi krv,ugodno se iznenadila kad sam ugledala njenu sliku ,super,uljepšalo mi je dan pozz

----------


## ValaMala

Ma ne brini, Ružo, bit će to lijepa prava beta u ponedjeljak!

Ja sam danas primila zadnji gonal i cetrotide, navečer štoperica i punkcija u petak. Nije neki rezultat, samo 4 folikula, ali 2 izgledaju obećavajuće za jajne stanice. Nadam se iz sveg srca da će nešto biti. Uvijek me strah da se ne dogodi da ne bude jajnih stanica ili pak da se ne dijele. Mislim nekako, kad bi ih bar bilo više, da biolog ima s čime raditi, ovako kad je jedna, to je to, nema izbora.

S druge strane svjesna sam da je dovoljna jedna stanica za bebu i zapravo molim Boga da bude bar ta jedna...

----------


## ruža82

Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za punkciju

----------


## lady25

pozz cure!
Ja sam nova u svemu pa imam par pitanja!
Idem na VV kod dok.A. 
Situacija je sljedeća, ja imam policistične jajnike(bez nekih simptoma istih) mm oligoasthenoteratozoospermia!
Bila ovaj mjesec 3dc vadila hormone sve uredno-nikakva terapija. Dobila upute da odemo izvadit krvne grupe, anti hiv itd. i da obavimo pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Termin za ivf je 4 mjesec!
E sad mene zanima,moram doći opet sad u 3mjesecu 3-5 dam ciklusa, zašto opet?
Dali ovo 4mj.ivf znaći da odma idem sa stimulacijama ili kako to ide!
Nije mi radio nikakve druge pretrage, pitao za papu i briseve ja rekla sve uredno on to napisao i ništa više!

----------


## ValaMala

Zaboravila sam napisati, endometrij mi je danas bio 8mm, to je 12dc i pitala sam dr. nije li to pretanko, ali on je rekao da će to još sigurno zadebljati do punkcije, pa transfera, te da je imao nedavno jednu trudnoću s 5mm endometrijem. Nadam se da će biti ok. Cikla mi je svakodnevica i ananas, grejp, no ipak je klomifen napravio svoje, prošli mjesec je bio 10dc 9mm...

----------


## laky

nebrini na dan punkcije lako ubaci estrofem ako bude problem s endometrijem

----------


## ValaMala

Stvarno? Čula sam nešto za estrofem, ali nisam znala da se može koristiti tako kasno u postupku

----------


## pirica

> Stvarno? Čula sam nešto za estrofem, ali nisam znala da se može koristiti tako kasno u postupku


 može, može naravno

----------


## ValaMala

Mrak. Sad još jedno bedasto pitanje. Jel to isto injekcija ili su tablete?

----------


## pirica

> Mrak. Sad još jedno bedasto pitanje. Jel to isto injekcija ili su tablete?


tablete

----------


## laky

Pirica ti je sve rekla :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Vala, 8 nikako nije premalo, 7, 5 je donja granica, al saasvim je prihvatljivo, inače, bilo je trudnoća i sa manje mm, i cure su ti dobro rekle za estrofem (al neće trebati).

----------


## eva133

*Vala* ne razmišljaj o glupostima i opusti se. Dobit ćeš po guzi od mene. Znaš da će sve dobro ispasti. Ne se sekirati,ccc.

----------


## laky

eva133 sorry ali bolje da Vala pita sve sto je interesira...po meni je tako bolje nego se pustiti filingu nosikiriki..ja sam bila na VV i dobila curicu i opet ću tamo ali su cure s foruma zasluzne minimalno 50% sto smo uspjeli jer dr nekad previdi neke sitnice koje cure mogu ukazati...

----------


## M_i_D

Ružo da li si radila možda testić u međuvremenu?Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala curke, ja sam jedna velika pitalica, već me dobro znaju i dr. A. i sestre i dr. Kniewald. Ne dam se ja, sve isprepitam, a ako mi nije jasno, onda pitam ponovo. Moje tijelo, moja bebica, ne dolazi u obzir da nešto ne razumijem što je važno. A istina je da sam toliko naučila ovdje, toliko podrške, topline i utjehe dobila, ma to je bez cijene...  :Smile:

----------


## laky

> Hvala curke, ja sam jedna velika pitalica, već me dobro znaju i dr. A. i sestre i dr. Kniewald. Ne dam se ja, sve isprepitam, a ako mi nije jasno, onda pitam ponovo. Moje tijelo, moja bebica, ne dolazi u obzir da nešto ne razumijem što je važno. A istina je da sam toliko naučila ovdje, toliko podrške, topline i utjehe dobila, ma to je bez cijene...


tako i treba pitaj sve sto te interesira

----------


## sretna35

laky po postovima kužim da si tu šta bi s kavicom???

----------


## laky

tu sam moze kava malo mi je Lu bila prehlađena pa se nisam javljala :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej cure, izgleda da imam candidu (gljivičnu infekciju) i užasno se bojim da će to spriječiti sutrašnju punkciju? Što mislite, ima li koja iskustva s tim dok je bila u postupku?

----------


## pirica

> Hej cure, izgleda da imam candidu (gljivičnu infekciju) i užasno se bojim da će to spriječiti sutrašnju punkciju? Što mislite, ima li koja iskustva s tim dok je bila u postupku?


neće spriječit punkciju

----------


## ValaMala

Joj nadam se da si u pravu, stvarno bi me to ubilo u pojam

----------


## pirica

> Joj nadam se da si u pravu, stvarno bi me to ubilo u pojam


ma neće pa nisu gljive opasne, samo dosadne

----------


## ValaMala

Stavila sam jučer i danas vaginaletu plymicol. Što misliš, jel da stavim i noćas, pa ujutro istuširam rodnicu prije nego krenemo na punkciju? Ili da ostavim na miru noćas?

----------


## pirica

> Stavila sam jučer i danas vaginaletu plymicol. Što misliš, jel da stavim i noćas, pa ujutro istuširam rodnicu prije nego krenemo na punkciju? Ili da ostavim na miru noćas?


ostavi na miru noćas

----------


## ruža82

Cure može mi koja objasniti, zašto se kod inseminacije vadi beta 15 dana poslije inseminacije, a kod transfera isto manje više 15 dana?? recimo da su to tri dana razlike, mislim transfer i inseminacija bi se računala kao dan punkcije. zašto se onda kod inseminacije ne vadi recimo 18 dana??? nadam se da nisam iskomplicirala, al zanima me

----------


## ruža82

> Ružo da li si radila možda testić u međuvremenu?Kako se osjećaš?


Nisam radila, ni ne mislim. u ponedjeljak ću vaditi betu opet. jako sam nesigurna u ishod zbog rezultata iz prošlog AIH-a koji je bio sličan. ne mogu se opustiti, imam na časove jake bolove dole, i stalno mi prolaze neke misli...

----------


## laky

> Cure može mi koja objasniti, zašto se kod inseminacije vadi beta 15 dana poslije inseminacije, a kod transfera isto manje više 15 dana?? recimo da su to tri dana razlike, mislim transfer i inseminacija bi se računala kao dan punkcije. zašto se onda kod inseminacije ne vadi recimo 18 dana??? nadam se da nisam iskomplicirala, al zanima me


ma dr nerazdvajaju vremenski period iz navike mislim ali je u biti za inseminaciju računanje stoperica+36 sati+vrijeme do ET(kod IVF)+14 dana.
u biti da gledaju strikno kod blastica bi se vadila beta nakon 14 dana a kod ET 3.dan 16 dan ili 12-i i 14-i dan

----------


## ValaMala

Da, čudno je to i razlikuje se od klinike do klinike. Ja sam betu vadila 17dan nakon et.

----------


## laky

> pozz cure!
> Ja sam nova u svemu pa imam par pitanja!
> Idem na VV kod dok.A. 
> Situacija je sljedeća, ja imam policistične jajnike(bez nekih simptoma istih) mm oligoasthenoteratozoospermia!
> Bila ovaj mjesec 3dc vadila hormone sve uredno-nikakva terapija. Dobila upute da odemo izvadit krvne grupe, anti hiv itd. i da obavimo pravno i psihološko savjetovanje. Termin za ivf je 4 mjesec!
> E sad mene zanima,moram doći opet sad u 3mjesecu 3-5 dam ciklusa, zašto opet?
> Dali ovo 4mj.ivf znaći da odma idem sa stimulacijama ili kako to ide!
> Nije mi radio nikakve druge pretrage, pitao za papu i briseve ja rekla sve uredno on to napisao i ništa više!


tako to ide da vidi stanje imas li cistu pa da mozete početi

----------


## kitty

> Cure može mi koja objasniti, zašto se kod inseminacije vadi beta 15 dana poslije inseminacije, a kod transfera isto manje više 15 dana?? recimo da su to tri dana razlike, mislim transfer i inseminacija bi se računala kao dan punkcije. zašto se onda kod inseminacije ne vadi recimo 18 dana??? nadam se da nisam iskomplicirala, al zanima me


ja to isto ne kužim. 
a još mi je čudnije šta kažu da se napravi testić taj 14. dan a kao ne treba beta iz krvi. pa po meni je za očekivati da je beta mala tak na samom početku pa ju onda testić pogotovo neće registrirati, kaj ne?  :Confused:

----------


## ruža82

> ja to isto ne kužim. 
> a još mi je čudnije šta kažu da se napravi testić taj 14. dan a kao ne treba beta iz krvi. pa po meni je za očekivati da je beta mala tak na samom početku pa ju onda testić pogotovo neće registrirati, kaj ne?


točno tak sam i ja mislila

----------


## pirica

> točno tak sam i ja mislila


meni je reagirao na betu od 17,07 tako da će reagirat

ali da niste u postupku, opet bi testić radile 14dpo, šta ne?

----------


## ruža82

> meni je reagirao na betu od 17,07 tako da će reagirat
> 
> ali da niste u postupku, opet bi testić radile 14dpo, šta ne?


Istina, ali evo iz mog stajališta, možda bi rađe da sam vadila betu recimo danas umjesto u utorak. ako bi bila trudnoća bar bi bio veći broj, a ako ne bila bih sigurna da je biokemijska. a sad ću se mučiti do ponedjeljka i na kraju će biti biokemijska (nemojte me krivo shvatiti, želim ja da bude trudnoća i previše. ali se bojim opet biokemijske)

----------


## pirica

> Istina, ali evo iz mog stajališta, možda bi rađe da sam vadila betu recimo danas umjesto u utorak. ako bi bila trudnoća bar bi bio veći broj, a ako ne bila bih sigurna da je biokemijska. a sad ću se mučiti do ponedjeljka i na kraju će biti biokemijska (nemojte me krivo shvatiti, želim ja da bude trudnoća i previše. ali se bojim opet biokemijske)


pa nemoj se mućit do ponedjeljak, izvadi ju sutra, ja sigurno bi
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije biokemijska

----------


## ruža82

> pa nemoj se mućit do ponedjeljak, izvadi ju sutra, ja sigurno bi
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nije biokemijska


Mislila sam, al nekako želim "što duže" biti trudna. čekat ču ponedjeljak kao što je dr. rekao pa šta bude bude. 
Ak ništa drugo, da vadim sutra i da bude samo biok. onda bih morala ići radit subotu i nedjelju. sad ću se bar malo odmoriti :Laughing: 
nek država plati

----------


## pirica

> Mislila sam, al nekako želim "što duže" biti trudna. čekat ču ponedjeljak kao što je dr. rekao pa šta bude bude. 
> Ak ništa drugo, da vadim sutra i da bude samo biok. onda bih morala ići radit subotu i nedjelju. sad ću se bar malo odmoriti
> nek država plati


 ccc pa šta se onda žališ :Laughing:

----------


## Moe

> Hej cure, izgleda da imam candidu (gljivičnu infekciju) i užasno se bojim da će to spriječiti sutrašnju punkciju? Što mislite, ima li koja iskustva s tim dok je bila u postupku?


Ja sam upravo u procesu pretraga, pred postupak na VV. Prije 10ak dana sam bila kod doktora A. sa nalazom briseva na kojem piše da imam Candidu non albicans. Pitala sam ga kako ću to liječiti... na što je on odgovorio da će mi moj ginekolog dati lijek, no i da ne izliječim da njemu to apsolutno ne smeta za postupak.
Nadam se da ti je sada lakše  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Stvarno je, hvala *Moe*!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Stvarno je, hvala *Moe*!


Zelim ti puno uspjeha sutra! Drz se!

----------


## amyx

> meni je reagirao na betu od 17,07 tako da će reagirat
> 
> ali da niste u postupku, opet bi testić radile 14dpo, šta ne?


Koji si test radila ? Ja imam one super jeftine s interneta i tak mi je na ß 780 pokazao neku bljedunjavu crticu, a ja ih radila od osmog dana i izdeprimirala se kako su negativni  :Razz:

----------


## pirica

> Koji si test radila ? Ja imam one super jeftine s interneta i tak mi je na ß 780 pokazao neku bljedunjavu crticu, a ja ih radila od osmog dana i izdeprimirala se kako su negativni


 prima stick i intim plus, ali ti s interera su mi bili super kad sam ostala T s Luci, već je 9dnt bio fajn pozitivan, a 11dnt ful tamna crtica

----------


## amyx

Ja mislim da ja onda imam neke jako loše testove  :Grin: 
Ma baš me briga, ionako će završiti u smeću

----------


## tajna30

zna li koja dal se sastojci štoperice(prah i tekućina) mješaju pa pikaju?ili???

----------


## pirica

> zna li koja dal se sastojci štoperice(prah i tekućina) mješaju pa pikaju?ili???


da mješaju se pa pikaju

----------


## ValaMala

Joj curke, kako me pere trema pred punkcijom sutra... Naravno, strah me koliko će boljeti, ali primila bih bilo kakvu bol, samo  da bude jajnih stanica (ma bar jedna) i da dođemo do transfera! Onaj osjećaj nakon punkcije kad ležimo sve zajedno u onoj sobici prije sale i čekamo da dr. dođe i objavi koliko je koja dobila stanica... joooooj! Pusa svima i vibrajte curke za mene

----------


## eva133

> Joj curke, kako me pere trema pred punkcijom sutra... Naravno, strah me koliko će boljeti, ali primila bih bilo kakvu bol, samo  da bude jajnih stanica (ma bar jedna) i da dođemo do transfera! Onaj osjećaj nakon punkcije kad ležimo sve zajedno u onoj sobici prije sale i čekamo da dr. dođe i objavi koliko je koja dobila stanica... joooooj! Pusa svima i vibrajte curke za mene


Vala mislit ću na tebe. Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## pirica

*Vala* čekamo izvještaj

----------


## ruža82

Vala, javi se...

----------


## eva133

Cure, dobila sam mengu jutros. Sad sam zvala vv i sestra me naručila već sutra. Kaže da je u ponedjeljak prekasno. Baš sam sad zbunjena. Neće li sutra ipak biti malo rano? Ali šta sad da radim što je tu je.

----------


## pirica

> Cure, dobila sam mengu jutros. Sad sam zvala vv i sestra me naručila već sutra. Kaže da je u ponedjeljak prekasno. Baš sam sad zbunjena. Neće li sutra ipak biti malo rano? Ali šta sad da radim što je tu je.


neće

----------


## eva133

Bojim se jer mi je jednom 3.dc rekao da mi je zadebljan endometrij i naručio me za 5.dc. Zato sam malo skeptična.

----------


## kitty

> Cure, dobila sam mengu jutros. Sad sam zvala vv i sestra me naručila već sutra. Kaže da je u ponedjeljak prekasno. Baš sam sad zbunjena. Neće li sutra ipak biti malo rano? Ali šta sad da radim što je tu je.


neće biti rano, ja sam isto išla 2dc jer je 3dc padao na nedjelju.

----------


## ruža82

> Cure, dobila sam mengu jutros. Sad sam zvala vv i sestra me naručila već sutra. Kaže da je u ponedjeljak prekasno. Baš sam sad zbunjena. Neće li sutra ipak biti malo rano? Ali šta sad da radim što je tu je.


I ja sam jednom imala takvu situaciju i doktor mi je rekao da bolje doći 2 dan nego 4!!
sretno :Love:

----------


## eva133

Valjda će biti sve ok.

----------


## eva133

Vala pa gdje si ti...???

----------


## ValaMala

Da vam se konačno javim, prošla je moja punkcija i opet imam jednu jajnu stanicu. Iskreno presretna sam, jer sam se stvarno bojala da neće biti ni jedna. Punkcija mi je bila jako bolna, premda mi je punktirao svega 4 folikula, 1 na desnom i 3 na lijevom jajniku (no jedan je bio skroz mali, punktirao ga je valjda da ga makne). Ovo na lijevoj strani je trajalo i bilo prestrašno bolno, doslovce sam u jednom trenutku bila u polunesvjestici, sva u znoju... No nakon toga kad mi je rekao da imamo jednu j.s. nitko sretniji od mene! 

Da vam malo ispričam kako je to izgledalo s drugima danas na VV. Osim mene je danas bila još jedna cura za punkciju i jedna za aih, te 2 za ET. Na koncu je ova što je trebala imati inseminaciju doživjela totalan šok, jer joj je na ultrazvuku dr. vidio 4 folikula i odlučio se na ivf. A još je jela ujutro burek, pila kavu... možete zamisliti kako joj je bilo. 

Ova druga cura je prošli ciklus bila u punoj stimulaciji (40 gonala, pa cetrotide...!) i nije došla do et, ali ju je A. uzeo ovaj mjesec opet u stimulaciju jer je rekao da pošto jajnici već ionako i dalje rade, da želi to iskoristiti. Danas su joj punktirali 2 folikula i dobila je 2 j.s. Prošli put su joj isto bile 2 (od 7 folikula) ali se nisu oplodile.  :Sad: 

Ova curka koja je trebala na aih je s punkcije izašla totalno jadna, nije bilo ni jedne jajne stanice. Tako mi je bilo teško zbog nje... ma užas jedan. Još je gore jer su i ona i muž "zdravi", pokušavaju 3 godine i ništa. Znam točno kako je ići na prvi ivf s ogromnim pitanjem u glavi: Imam li ja uopće jajnih stanica? Mislim, čak da danas i nije bilo, ne bi me totalno ubilo u pojam, jer je prošli put bila jedna (tipa, ako je bila jedna, bit će opet). Ali zamislite kako je njoj negdje sada...

Bilo je jako zgodno s transferima, dr. po novom radi sve transfere uz ultrazvuk i curama printa slikice malih embrija tek stavljenih u maternicu. Zamisli kako je to zgodno ako zatrudniš, pa imaš taj trenutak, baš predivno!

Sad ono teško iščekivanje, strah i nada hoće li se mrvica oploditi, pa onda dijeliti... Sutra zovem dr. Kniewalda oko 10 da saznam je li se oplodila. Ipak, beskrajno mi je drago što je et u ponedjeljak, ipak je to tri dana i bolje će se vidjeti kako stvari napreduju. 

Curke vibrajte za tulum svih tuluma u labu!

----------


## ruža82

> Da vam se konačno javim, prošla je moja punkcija i opet imam jednu jajnu stanicu. Iskreno presretna sam, jer sam se stvarno bojala da neće biti ni jedna. Punkcija mi je bila jako bolna, premda mi je punktirao svega 4 folikula, 1 na desnom i 3 na lijevom jajniku (no jedan je bio skroz mali, punktirao ga je valjda da ga makne). Ovo na lijevoj strani je trajalo i bilo prestrašno bolno, doslovce sam u jednom trenutku bila u polunesvjestici, sva u znoju... No nakon toga kad mi je rekao da imamo jednu j.s. nitko sretniji od mene! 
> 
> Da vam malo ispričam kako je to izgledalo s drugima danas na VV. Osim mene je danas bila još jedna cura za punkciju i jedna za aih, te 2 za ET. Na koncu je ova što je trebala imati inseminaciju doživjela totalan šok, jer joj je na ultrazvuku dr. vidio 4 folikula i odlučio se na ivf. A još je jela ujutro burek, pila kavu... možete zamisliti kako joj je bilo. 
> 
> Ova druga cura je prošli ciklus bila u punoj stimulaciji (40 gonala, pa cetrotide...!) i nije došla do et, ali ju je A. uzeo ovaj mjesec opet u stimulaciju jer je rekao da pošto jajnici već ionako i dalje rade, da želi to iskoristiti. Danas su joj punktirali 2 folikula i dobila je 2 j.s. Prošli put su joj isto bile 2 (od 7 folikula) ali se nisu oplodile. 
> 
> Ova curka koja je trebala na aih je s punkcije izašla totalno jadna, nije bilo ni jedne jajne stanice. Tako mi je bilo teško zbog nje... ma užas jedan. Još je gore jer su i ona i muž "zdravi", pokušavaju 3 godine i ništa. Znam točno kako je ići na prvi ivf s ogromnim pitanjem u glavi: Imam li ja uopće jajnih stanica? Mislim, čak da danas i nije bilo, ne bi me totalno ubilo u pojam, jer je prošli put bila jedna (tipa, ako je bila jedna, bit će opet). Ali zamislite kako je njoj negdje sada...
> 
> Bilo je jako zgodno s transferima, dr. po novom radi sve transfere uz ultrazvuk i curama printa slikice malih embrija tek stavljenih u maternicu. Zamisli kako je to zgodno ako zatrudniš, pa imaš taj trenutak, baš predivno!
> ...


Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tulum u labu!!

----------


## eva133

Ajde dobro prošlo je. Imaš jednu stanicu i imaš se čemu nadati. Jadna ova cura s aiha, 4 folikula i onda ništa. Toga je mene strah. Vidjet ćemo šta će meni sutra reći. Vala, želim ti da bude sve ok.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*ValaMala* hvala ti na opsirnom izvjestaju s VV, zaista iz tvojih postova najvise covjek moze saznati.Kako i sama kazes super je da si imala jajnu stanicu pa jednu jednu moze biti najvrijednija na svijetu a za to i vibramo od sada.Neka u labu zaista bude tuluuuum svih tuluma!!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Ruzo* ljube za tebe imam samo jednu malu molbicu, please nemoj citirati toliko dugacak post samo da bi zavibrala, pisala si tocno poslije nje pa se zna da se to na nju odnosi.Nadam se da se ljutis zbog opaske.

----------


## RuzicaSB

*eva133* sretno i tebi sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

> Ova druga cura je prošli ciklus bila u punoj stimulaciji (40 gonala, pa cetrotide...!) i nije došla do et, ali ju je A. uzeo ovaj mjesec opet u stimulaciju jer je rekao da pošto jajnici već ionako i dalje rade, da želi to iskoristiti. Danas su joj punktirali 2 folikula i dobila je 2 j.s. Prošli put su joj isto bile 2 (od 7 folikula) ali se nisu oplodile.


Vala ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ prvo malo za tebe

a u kakvu ju je sad stimulaciju uzeo :Confused:

----------


## ValaMala

Isto je bila na gonalima, nije mijenjao pošto je odmah nastavljao od ciklusa prije. Cura inače dosta slabo reagira, pa mislim da je htio iskoristiti prije pauze (ako ne uspije sada, naravno). To više što je prošli postupak propao, tj. nije bilo et.

Kasnije je u ordinaciji još dugo razgovarao sa mnom, objašnjavajući mi zašto nikako ne bi bio za to da meni vraćaju tri stanice. Kaže da je preveliki rizik od trudnoće s trojčekima. Jedino me zbunjuje i to ga moram pitati, u čemu je razlika kod mene i drugih cura mojeg godišta kojima je bez problema vraćao po tri.

----------


## pirica

*Vala* tvoja je odluka koliko želiš da ti vrati ako hoćeš tri traži tri, ja na to nikako ne bi pristala , ali to sam ja

dva ciklusa za redom na gonalima, ajd dobro

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, slušat ću njegov savjet u vezi tog vraćanja j. stanica, samo mi je interesantno što meni to nikako ne preporuča, a pak nekim drugim curama istog godišta je.

Što se tiče ove cure i stimulacije, razmijenile smo brojeve pa ću je baš pitati kakva je točno bila. Ovo što sam shvatila je da je sada bila skroz lagana stimulacija (znam da gonali  nisu laka stimulacija, hoću reći da mislim da ih je dobila  svega par, ma nisam ziher)

----------


## Sezen

cure od jučer(3.dan ciklusa)pijem yasmin i imam užasnu mučninu,toliko me mučilo cijelu noć da nisam mogla spavati...ima li netko slično iskustvo sa yasminom?
inače do sada nikada nisam pila kon.tablete pa ne znam jel to normalna pojava...

----------


## andream

prvi put čujem da netko ide dva ciklusa zaredom s gonalima, ipak je to prava stimulacija.
pitaj svakako pa javi koliko joj je sad gonala dao. i da nema et-a, mene bi stvarno bilo frka primiti gonale dva mjeseca zaredom.

----------


## RuzicaSB

i ja pozorno pratim pricu o toj curi koja nakon 40!!! gonala nastavlja sa stimulacijom bez pauze.ne znam koliko je to pametno i iskreno cudi me da se A. odlucio na takav korak.razumjela bih da joj je preporucio prirodnjak nakon tolike stimulacije ako vec jajnici i dalje rade.

i ja sam gore jednom imala stimulaciju i to sa 56 injekcija (produzena stimulacija radi usporenog rasta folikula) ali dobili smo 6 jajnih stanica, 5 se oplodilo (dok je na snazi bio jos stari zakon).poslije te stimulacije ne da sam imala duzu pauzu nego sam isla i na sistematski pregled prije upustanja u novi postupak.hdB bilo je sve ok no poslije sam isla s klomifenima i polustimulirani (klomifen+15 gonala).

----------


## amyx

> prvi put čujem da netko ide dva ciklusa zaredom s gonalima, ipak je to prava stimulacija.
> pitaj svakako pa javi koliko joj je sad gonala dao. i da nema et-a, mene bi stvarno bilo frka primiti gonale dva mjeseca zaredom.


Ja sam imala u Mb stimulaciju dva ciklusa za redom jer u prvom sa menopurima nije bilo apsolutno nikakve reakcije nakon 18 komada, a onda smo u slijedećem išli sa gonalima i to je ok završilo

----------


## eva133

> *eva133* sretno i tebi sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Hvala ti draga. Nadam se samo da će prestati padati snijeg i da ćemo se dokopati autoceste.

----------


## ValaMala

Evo, ima da saznam detaljno kakva je situacija kod nje bila. Pošto joj je ovo 3. ivf (prvi je bio prošle godine u lipnju), možda se ova velika brojka odnosila na onaj postupak u lipnju. Uglavnom, javim čim skužim, možda sam ja sve spetljala. 

Uh cure, hvata me takva trema, sjećam se prošli put kad sam zvala dr. Kniewalda, glas mi je drhtao od uzbuđenja... Joooj, neka se mala oplodi!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Moj prvi stimulirani postupak je završio sa 40 gonala. Tek nakon 4 mjeseca sam išla u polustimulaciju. Naravno, prije toga sam napravila veeeliki sistematski pregled.

----------


## drenjica

> cure od jučer(3.dan ciklusa)pijem yasmin i imam užasnu mučninu,toliko me mučilo cijelu noć da nisam mogla spavati...ima li netko slično iskustvo sa yasminom?
> inače do sada nikada nisam pila kon.tablete pa ne znam jel to normalna pojava...


Ja nisam pila yasmin, ali ako misliš da mučnina nije uzrokovana nečim drugim tipa hrana ili da nije nekakva viroza, najbolje nazovi doktora i objasni o čemu se radi. Ako si kod dr A ovo je njegov direktni broj 01 2353 906  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se, nije se za igrati s kontracepcijom, osobito yasminom! Sretno da sve bude ok.

Saznala sam da se moja stanica oplodila i kaže dr. Kniewald da je super.  :Smile:  Pitala sam ga jel se podijelila, no rekao je da je još prerano. E sad ako neka od vas zna, koji je obično ritam stanice nakon aspiracije folikula? Kada je oni miješaju sa spermijima i kako to dalje ide?

----------


## ruža82

Vala~~~~~~~~~ za uspješno djeljenje stanice

----------


## pirica

> Evo, ima da saznam detaljno kakva je situacija kod nje bila. Pošto joj je ovo 3. ivf (prvi je bio prošle godine u lipnju), možda se ova velika brojka odnosila na onaj postupak u lipnju. Uglavnom, javim čim skužim, možda sam ja sve spetljala. 
> 
> Uh cure, hvata me takva trema, sjećam se prošli put kad sam zvala dr. Kniewalda, glas mi je drhtao od uzbuđenja... Joooj, neka se mala oplodi!


ajd saznaj, živo me zanima, jer ni ja ne ragiram baš na stimulaciju pa sam se ponadala da možda neću morat čekat 6mj do iduće.
i bravo za tvoju stanicu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pon

ja sam pila yasmin, ali od 1dc i nikakvih nuspojava odsim što sam bila živčana

----------


## Sezen

ja sam pila yasmin, ali od 1dc i nikakvih nuspojava odsim što sam bila živčana


ja nisam nimalo živčana čak suprotno, danas je mučnina  puno manja...razgovarala sam sa jednom magistrom farmacije i ona mi kaže da nije ništa neobično

obzirom sam počela piti 3dc zbog čega mi je i menga završila ranije nego inače...dr.A ću zvati u pon.ako mučnina ne prestane...

Vala tebi sretno u pon! <3

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene. Gore je danas bila gužva. Popunjena mjesta i gore u hodniku. Ne znam točno koliko je bilo punkcija, transfera jer sam došla oko 9. Znam samo da su bile 2 inseminacije. Srela sam curu što smo išle zajedno na prvi aih. Ovaj put je bila na ivf. Danas je trebao biti transfer, ali od 2 js nije se ni jedna oplodila. 

Što se tiče mene, moram opet doći u ponedjeljak jer mi je zadebljan endometrij. Šta više za reći. Znala sam da će biti tako.

----------


## ValaMala

Eva, vidimo se u ponedjeljak.  :Smile:  Nadam se da ćeš u ivf postupak i da će endometrij biti ok. Baš mi je zanimljivo to s tvojim endometrijem, jesi ga pitala zašto je tako?

----------


## eva133

> Eva, vidimo se u ponedjeljak.  Nadam se da ćeš u ivf postupak i da će endometrij biti ok. Baš mi je zanimljivo to s tvojim endometrijem, jesi ga pitala zašto je tako?


Da, vidjet ćemo se. Pitala sam ga za endometrij. On kaže da je bolje da je zadebljan, ali ne u ovom dijelu ciklusa. Ne znam zašto je tako. Vjerojatno mu duže treba da se oljušti.

----------


## sretna35

Valamala za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala mami predivnog Vedrana  :Smile:

----------


## inana

> Slažem se, nije se za igrati s kontracepcijom, osobito yasminom! Sretno da sve bude ok.
> 
> Saznala sam da se moja stanica oplodila i kaže dr. Kniewald da je super.  Pitala sam ga jel se podijelila, no rekao je da je još prerano. E sad ako neka od vas zna, koji je obično ritam stanice nakon aspiracije folikula? Kada je oni miješaju sa spermijima i kako to dalje ide?


a micica moja, sad bu sve dobro... tak mi je drago...

----------


## ValaMala

*inana*  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## eva133

Vala vidimo se sutra. Još jednom da ti poželim sreću ovako, a sutra ću i u živo.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala draga! Tako sam nervozna, samo neka mi vrate moju mrvicu!

----------


## eva133

Drži se. Mora biti dobro.

----------


## pirica

sretno cure sutra

----------


## kiša

cure jutro,
vala mala sretno danas na transferu, mislim da znam koja si ti, ti si bila na punkciji, a ja na transferu i malo smo popričale, (čak si gledala moje mrvice na sličicama koje sam dobila iza transfera) ali o tome možemo na pp

što se tiče ove cure sa 40 gonala, pa opet ide odmah u postupak, ista situacija je i s curom koja je samnom bila na punkciji, primila je 40 gonala, dobila 1 js. koja se nije oplodila i dr. joj je rekao da mu se odmah javi prvi dan ciklusa da kreću sa novih 40 gonala, malo čudno, ali je to vjerojatno jedini način da pokrene jajnike

što se mene tiče, čuvam 2 mrvice, i molim njih i Boga da se prime, 

oprostite na podužem postu

svima puse i sretno u postupcima!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiara79

:Shock:  40 gonala i idući ciklus opet 40...????ne mogu vjerovat!!!!
meni je dr.nakon stimulacije od 30 gonala rekao da me ne želi vidjeti barem 3 mjeseca...ma nije htio ni pričat o ikakvoj stimulaciji...
mislim da je ovo too much.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pirica

> 40 gonala i idući ciklus opet 40...????ne mogu vjerovat!!!!
> meni je dr.nakon stimulacije od 30 gonala rekao da me ne želi vidjeti barem 3 mjeseca...ma nije htio ni pričat o ikakvoj stimulaciji...
> mislim da je ovo too much..


a vjerovatno ovisi i o godinama žene, premda ne vjerujem da će opet bit 40 gonala, to je malo too much

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke moje, evo mene s krasnim vijestima.  :Smile: 
Vraćen mi je 8-stanični embrio i transfer je bio lagan, bez iritacije maternice. Uglavnom, i dr. i biolog su jako zadovoljni. Dobila sam slikicu moje mrvice i nadam se da će joj se svidjeti u mami i da će ostati sa mnom! 

*Eva*, baš mi je drago što smo se vidjele, no zgibala si prije nego sam ja izišla. Jako me zanima što je bilo i što si dogovorila s doktorom! Nadam se da je sve ok!

*kiša*, sjećam te se, baš mi je drago što si se i ti javila! Evo, sad smo skupa čekalice bete!  :Smile: 

*Ružo*, jedva ću dočekati tvoju betu danas!

----------


## ksena28

> što se tiče ove cure sa 40 gonala, pa opet ide odmah u postupak, ista situacija je i s curom koja je samnom bila na punkciji, primila je 40 gonala, dobila 1 js. koja se nije oplodila i dr. joj je rekao da mu se odmah javi prvi dan ciklusa da kreću sa novih 40 gonala, malo čudno, ali je to vjerojatno jedini način da pokrene jajnike


ja se stvarno nadam da je liječnik toj ženi i tvojoj poznanici s punkcije vadio AMH, jer ako je riječ o low responderu ovakva terapija je besmislena.

----------


## ValaMala

I onoj curi što je bila sa mnom na punkciji su vratili mrvice, dvije, 4-stanične. Dobro sam skužila, uistinu je sada 2. ciklus za redom što je na gonalima i spomenula mi je još tu jednu curu koja je isto išla tako za redom. No njihove situacije su bile dosta specifične i dr. im je i rekao da se to jako rijetko tako radi.

Što se tiče situacije danas gore, bilo je dosta ljudi u čekaonici. Sve u svemu 3 punkcije, nas dvije na transferu trodnevnih embria, 2 cure na transferu dvodnevninh i 2 inseminacije.

U četvrtak si dajem decapeptyl, a beta je 15.3.!

----------


## zedra

Baš bi bilo zanimljivo da znamo o kakvom se slucaju radi kod te dvije žene...Jer iz stimulacije u stimulaciju, a bez provjere antralnih (regrutiranih folikula koji se regrutiraju mjesec ranije) teško da će biti šta od js....
valaMala ~~~~~~za mrvicu i veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala. Zaista ne znam puno o tome, samo da je ova curka sada uspjela dobiti 2 zdrave j.s. i imala transfer. A tko zna... Meni je pak dr. želio raditi pauzu i nakon klomifena i to dva ciklusa!

----------


## ruža82

Vala, sad lijepo na odmor i pazi na svoju mrvicu.
moji nalazi danas najvjerojatnije neće biti gotovi, očito sutra poslije 10. očito da u našoj bolnici vrijede opet neka nova pravila. al čim dobijem javljam

----------


## anica68

http://www.24sata.hr/news/sokantna-p...ditelji-211564

zelim vam da svi imate ovakvu lutkicu sto prije ,ova je s VV  :Smile:  pročitali smo cijeli tekst u tjedniku i rasplakali se 
sretno cure

----------


## slatkica

[QUOTE=ValaMala;1827222]Hej curke moje, evo mene s krasnim vijestima.  :Smile: 
Vraćen mi je 8-stanični embrio i transfer je bio lagan, bez iritacije maternice. Uglavnom, i dr. i biolog su jako zadovoljni. Dobila sam slikicu moje mrvice i nadam se da će joj se svidjeti u mami i da će ostati sa mnom! 

 :Smile: držim fige i vibram za tebe..........

----------


## romanica

cure mene zanima zbog čega dr.daje yasmin tablete,i ja bih ih trebala uzimati od sljedečeg ciklusa,ali naravno zaboravih pitati

----------


## ruža82

Moja beta pala na 12.4. imala sam predosjećaj i eto ga. uff

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu

*ruža*  :Love:  žao mi je

----------


## ValaMala

*Ružo*, ne mogu zamisliti kako ti je teško! Tjedan dana tako krasne nade i opet razočaranje! Budi mi hrabra i nemoj posustati. I ova bol je samo korak bliže tvojem djetešcetu. :Love:

----------


## Sezen

> cure mene zanima zbog čega dr.daje yasmin tablete,i ja bih ih trebala uzimati od sljedečeg ciklusa,ali naravno zaboravih pitati


ssmi

meni je ovako odgovorio:"To nije zato da ne ostanete trudni,nego da Vam se uravnoteže hormoni."
ne znam jesi li čitala prijašnje postove,ali evo ja pijem yasmin od 3.dc i prvih dana sam imala mučnine,ali sada je sve ok...valjda dr.zna zašto...imam povjerenje u njega
pa ćemo vidjeti...e da još mi je rekao da očekujem m ranije ovaj mjesec zbog yasmina...

sretno svim čekalicama

----------


## kitty

evo da i ovdje objavim: moja beta je 0.

----------


## eva133

Kitty jako mi je žao.

Ružo, nemoj biti tužna. Kreni kao i ja u nove pobjede. Žao mi je.

Danas sam bila gore. Nije bila baš neka gužva. Dobila sam opet klomifene. Pijem danas i sutra po 3, a onda do subote po 2. U subotu folikulometrija pa ćemo vidjeti šta ćemo dalje. Idem na ivf, definitivno. Nadam se da ću dobro reagirati na klomifen i da neću imati puno dodatne stimulacije.

Vala, doktor me prozvao brzo. U 10 sam već bila gotova. Drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo. Čuvaj sad svoju malu mrvicu.

----------


## pirica

*kitty

Sezen* susjedo :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

> *kitty
> 
> Sezen* susjedo


Sesvete :Klap:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## slatkica

[QUOTE=ruža82;1827574]Moja beta pala na 12.4. imala sam predosjećaj i eto ga. uff[/QUOT

 :Love:

----------


## kiša

ružo, kitty, šaljem vam milijun virtualnih zagrljaja, znam kakav je to gadan osjećaj, držite se


vala mala drago mi je da je transfer prošao lagano, vidim da i betu vadimo u samo dan razlike, ja 14.
a svaki dan mi kao godina, brrrrrrr
sve razmišljam da je izvadim 11., pa ako bude negativna da se za vikend mogu u miru isplakati

----------


## Bebel

> ružo, kitty, šaljem vam milijun virtualnih zagrljaja, znam kakav je to gadan osjećaj, držite se
> 
> 
> vala mala drago mi je da je transfer prošao lagano, vidim da i betu vadimo u samo dan razlike, ja 14.
> a svaki dan mi kao godina, brrrrrrr
> sve razmišljam da je izvadim 11., pa ako bude negativna da se za vikend mogu u miru isplakati


Možeš raditi  ß i 11-og, ali pazi da ti razmak od Brevactide (ukoliko ga i dalje daju na VV nakon transfera. Obično su išla 2 pikanja sa njim ili Choragonom i 1 pikanje sa Decapeptylom nakon ET-a)  bude bar 6 dana inače može biti "lažna" ß. U praviu bi se trebao izlučiti unutar 5 dana, li 6 je sigurnije.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ValaMala

Ja sam primila brevactide nakon punkcije, a 3.3. se pikam decapeptylom i to je to. Čitam po drugim podforumima da negdje daju i nekoliko brevactida nakon transfera. Nadam se da će ovo što sam primila biti dovoljno za moju mrvicu...

----------


## ruža82

Cure hvala vam na podršci :Love: 
Molim savjet. 
Dr. mi je rekao ovak: 2 mjeseca nek isprobavamo doma. siofore nek pijem dalje 2x500mg. i nek od 18tog dana stavljam utrogestane i tako dva put. i da ako ne uspije (u što sumnjam, pošto mojih ovulacija niti blizu nikad nema) da probamo AIH. Jučer kad sam ga zvala nisam imala snage mu reči da ne želim na AIH. šta da radim u međuvremenu?? nekakve preporuke??

----------


## ValaMala

*Ružo*, to jako ovisi o tome što ti želiš i osjećaš. Ako već jako dugo pokušavate prirodno i ne ide i tri aih-a nisu uspjela, onda ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi iskreno razgovarala s doktorom. Nemoj ga se bojati, on je tu za tebe. Na koncu, u pravilu se prije ivf-a (osim u slučajevima gdje aih nije opcija) rade 3 aih-a. Na tvom mjestu, ja bih se naručila na razgovor i potpuno iskreno razgovarala s dr. Reci mu da ne želiš dalje s aih-ovima i da bi htjela na ivf, bilo stimulirani, polu-stimulirani ili prirodni (premda, pošto dosta sporo reagiraš na klomifen, pretpostavljam da bi neka stimulacija ipak bila bolja, no nisam doktor). Zamoli ga da napravite neki plan za ova dva mjeseca - reci mu da ne želiš gubiti vrijeme i neka ti kaže kada da dođeš za dalje. 

Žao mi je kad čujem kako se dosta cura boji razgovarati sa svojim doktorima i tako sebe zakida informacija i opcija. Također, ukoliko nisi sigurna, možeš otići negdje i čuti od nekog doktora drugo mišljenje o svojoj situaciji (makar privatno, nećeš previše platiti takav razgovor i možda pregled).

Puno sreće, draga moja...

----------


## Bebel

> Ja sam primila brevactide nakon punkcije, a 3.3. se pikam decapeptylom i to je to. Čitam po drugim podforumima da negdje daju i nekoliko brevactida nakon transfera. Nadam se da će ovo što sam primila biti dovoljno za moju mrvicu...


 Na VV se prije išlo na 2 Choragina (sad Brevactide)  1 Decapeptyl. L. tako radi i dalje privatno.

5dp punkcije-1 Choragon (kad se išlo na blastociste to je bio 1 dan transfera)
6dp punkcije - 1 Decapeptyl 
10 dp punkcije - 1 Choragon 

Vinogradska u svoji postupcima nema opisane pikice.

Nisam sigurna kako je sad na VV jer rijetko tko opisuje postupke i daje primjere protokola.

----------


## ValaMala

A meni se činilo da sam dosta detaljno opisala kako je to bilo kod mene - oba puta.  :Smile: 

Nisam sigurna za protokole drugih cura - stimulacije prije punkcije, ali oba puta su one koje su bile sa mnom na punkciji, odmah poslije primile brevactid u guzu, a nakon transfera su nam dali decapeptyl da se piknemo 3dnt. Također, od dana punkcije sve pijemo ceporex (2x2) dok ne potrošimo - evo ja sam popila zadnje jutros. I to je to, osim naravno utrića 3X2.

----------


## pirica

> Na VV se prije išlo na 2 Choragina (sad Brevactide)  1 Decapeptyl. L. tako radi i dalje privatno.
> 
> 5dp punkcije-1 Choragon (kad se išlo na blastociste to je bio 1 dan transfera)
> 6dp punkcije - 1 Decapeptyl 
> 10 dp punkcije - 1 Choragon 
> 
> Vinogradska u svoji postupcima nema opisane pikice.
> 
> Nisam sigurna kako je sad na VV jer rijetko tko opisuje postupke i daje primjere protokola.


istina da tako je bilo prije i tad sam ostala t
ja sam sad na dan punkcije dobila brevactid i 4 dana nakon et decapeptyl i to je to plus utrići naravno i sad je bila biokemijska, e sad je li mi falio dodatni bhcg ne znam, ali znam da imam problema s luteinskom fazom ciklusa

----------


## marincezg

> ssmi
> 
> meni je ovako odgovorio:"To nije zato da ne ostanete trudni,nego da Vam se uravnoteže hormoni."
> ne znam jesi li čitala prijašnje postove,ali evo ja pijem yasmin od 3.dc i prvih dana sam imala mučnine,ali sada je sve ok...valjda dr.zna zašto...imam povjerenje u njega
> pa ćemo vidjeti...e da još mi je rekao da očekujem m ranije ovaj mjesec zbog yasmina...
> 
> sretno svim čekalicama


a pije se i zbog toga da ne dodje slucajno do izvanmatericne trudnoce, a mi u postupku....
nisam pitala ali sam tako cula
pozzz

----------


## pirica

kontracepcija se standarno daje u ciklusu prije stimulacije u svim većim centrima

evo dio odgovora dr. R sa zdravlje i život
_kod nekih se daje radi postojanja cisti; kod drugih, pak, kao prevencija prijenosa hromona iz predhodnog ciklu....itd
Dakle, puno je varijabli koje odredjuju koristi li se kontracepcija kao priprema u stimulaciji, ili ne_

----------


## pirica

> Cure hvala vam na podršci
> Molim savjet. 
> Dr. mi je rekao ovak: 2 mjeseca nek isprobavamo doma. siofore nek pijem dalje 2x500mg. i nek od 18tog dana stavljam utrogestane i tako dva put. i da ako ne uspije (u što sumnjam, pošto mojih ovulacija niti blizu nikad nema) da probamo AIH. Jučer kad sam ga zvala nisam imala snage mu reči da ne želim na AIH. šta da radim u međuvremenu?? nekakve preporuke??


*ružo* odtuguj koliko trebaš, onda se naruči na VV na pregled i reci dr.-u da nećeš više aih nego hočeš ivf, a u međuvremenu ćeš kućnu radinost itako izvršavat

----------


## nata

Bok curke!
Imam pitanje - dali je koja od vas koristila Na tetraborat vaginalete (mislim da su vaginalete, nisam sigurna)? Čemu one služe?

----------


## pirica

> Bok curke!
> Imam pitanje - dali je koja od vas koristila Na tetraborat vaginalete (mislim da su vaginalete, nisam sigurna)? Čemu one služe?


u stimulaciji se one standardno koriste, čemu služe ne znam

----------


## nata

Jel njih dobim na recept (od svog prim.ginekologa) ili ih dobim od sestara na VV...ili kupujem u vlastitom trošku?
Malo sam zbunjena jer mi je dr. rekao samo da kupim Hiramicin i donesem uputnicu za ivf, 
a kasnije kad sam čitala povijest bolesti vidjela sam da piše - _pripremiti Na tetraborat vag._
Od kojeg dc se one počinju koristiti?

----------


## Bebel

> Jel njih dobim na recept (od svog prim.ginekologa) ili ih dobim od sestara na VV...ili kupujem u vlastitom trošku?
> Malo sam zbunjena jer mi je dr. rekao samo da kupim Hiramicin i donesem uputnicu za ivf, 
> a kasnije kad sam čitala povijest bolesti vidjela sam da piše - _pripremiti Na tetraborat vag._
> Od kojeg dc se one počinju koristiti?


Baš zbog toga stalno komentiram kako trebate dijeliti jasne informacije o postupcima.

Odi na stranicu http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info i tamo pod *Korisne informacije*->Primjeri protokola... imaš moj kratki i od *pirice* dugi protokol  (ali prije novog zakona).
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da će biti jasnije, a postupak uspješan

----------


## amyx

> Bok curke!
> Imam pitanje - dali je koja od vas koristila Na tetraborat vaginalete (mislim da su vaginalete, nisam sigurna)? Čemu one služe?


te vaginalete služe za dezinfekciju rodnice i možeš ih kupiti u ljekarni na VV...koštaju ti par kuna i ne idu na recept jer ih ovi na VV rade pa ne znam da li ih ima gdje za kupiti osim tamo

----------


## ValaMala

Gle, u jednu ruku se slažem da je dobro da cure ovdje pišu o svojim protokolima itd. no jedini koji ti doista može i treba reći što da radiš je doktor kod kojeg liječiš svoju neplodnost. Ono što ja stalno pokušavam naglasiti je da morate razgovarati sa svojim liječnicima i prestati se bez razloga bojati pitati što vas zanima. Dr. A. je dostupan na svoj mobitel i ukoliko nisi sigurna kada i na koji način trebaš početi s terapijom, nazovi ga i pitaj. 

Forum je podrška, utjeha, doista ponekad riznica znanja, ali slušati savjete ovdje ponekad može biti i vrlo kontra-produktivno jer je svaka od nas vrlo jedinstven slučaj i ne može se uvijek primijeniti isti recept za sve.

----------


## pirica

> Baš zbog toga stalno komentiram kako trebate dijeliti jasne informacije o postupcima.
> 
> Odi na stranicu http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info i tamo pod *Korisne informacije*->Primjeri protokola... imaš moj kratki i od *pirice* dugi protokol  (ali prije novog zakona).
> http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da će biti jasnije, a postupak uspješan


ja sam to onda slal forumašici *pino*, a kome se sad može poslat novi protokol??

----------


## Bebel

> Gle, u jednu ruku se slažem da je dobro da cure ovdje pišu o svojim protokolima itd. no jedini koji ti doista može i treba reći što da radiš je doktor kod kojeg liječiš svoju neplodnost. 
> Forum je podrška, utjeha, doista ponekad riznica znanja, ali slušati savjete ovdje ponekad može biti i vrlo kontra-produktivno jer je svaka od nas vrlo jedinstven slučaj i ne može se uvijek primijeniti isti recept za sve.


Kad pacijenti vide protokol mogu već spremni pitati (ako ranije nisu uočili na povjesti bolesti) trebaju li npr. koristiti vaginalete i od kad.
Ja sam tako prije postupka znala da idu vaginalate, hiramicin, sprej UZV 3dc pa terapija. To mi je omogućilo da postavljam jasna i ciljana pitanja doktoru. Sve sam to pročitala na forumu VV-a.

I još nešto: preporuka za nove pacijente VV-a. Ukoliko koristite vaginatete iz ljekarne (bijela kutija) ...one su želatinaste i stavljajte ih na večer pred spavanje jer dosta cure (budite na to spremni ujutro kad se ustanete).
Također...koriste se 10 dana pa ukoliko vam 10 dan pada punkcija (oni sa kraćim ciklusima) provjerite sa doktorom da li ćete večer prije staviti vaginaletu.
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

Ja bih pitala za svoju frendicu-tek su krenuli na VV, skupljau nalaze zadnja 3 mjeseca i dr joj je rekao da mu se javi 1. dan ciklusa, da li to znači da kreće u postupak? I, zašto joj nisu stigli nalazi spolnih hormona, da li su negdje zaštekali ili ostanu kod dr-a? I da li svim muževima traži UZV testisa, urinokulturu i bris mokraćne cijevi? Jer ako će još i to čekati-neće u postupak još 2 mjeseca, a 40. pred vratima.

----------


## ruža82

[QUOTE=ValaMala;1829608]Gle, u jednu ruku se slažem da je dobro da cure ovdje pišu o svojim protokolima itd. no jedini koji ti doista može i treba reći što da radiš je doktor kod kojeg liječiš svoju neplodnost. Ono što ja stalno pokušavam naglasiti je da morate razgovarati sa svojim liječnicima i prestati se bez razloga bojati pitati što vas zanima. Dr. A. je dostupan na svoj mobitel i ukoliko nisi sigurna kada i na koji način trebaš početi s terapijom, nazovi ga i pitaj. 

Što se mene tiče, nemam straha pred doktorom, čak mogu reči da se nam je komunikacija dosta popravila i da sam zadovoljna. ja se nisam imala snage raspravljati s njime preko telefona o tome kad mi je predložio AIH. valjda zbog suza koje nisam mogla zaustaviti ali eto. ja se iskreno nadam da nema cura koje se boje pitati dr. bilo što. al istina je da se do informacija kod njega ponekad teško dolazi. a to sam čula od puno cura.
Vala, da li si ti vadila kakve svježe nalaze od onda kad si prvi put krenula na VV?? vadila si ih i za 1 i 2 IVF??ja sam hormone kontrolirala već skoro pred 2 godine, ne bi li se to trebalo češće???

----------


## eva133

> Ja bih pitala za svoju frendicu-tek su krenuli na VV, skupljau nalaze zadnja 3 mjeseca i dr joj je rekao da mu se javi 1. dan ciklusa, da li to znači da kreće u postupak? I, zašto joj nisu stigli nalazi spolnih hormona, da li su negdje zaštekali ili ostanu kod dr-a? I da li svim muževima traži UZV testisa, urinokulturu i bris mokraćne cijevi? Jer ako će još i to čekati-neće u postupak još 2 mjeseca, a 40. pred vratima.


Moguće je da kreće u postupak ako su joj svi nalazi dobri. Mene su nalazi hormona dočekali kod doktora.

----------


## amyx

> Ja bih pitala za svoju frendicu-tek su krenuli na VV, skupljau nalaze zadnja 3 mjeseca i dr joj je rekao da mu se javi 1. dan ciklusa, da li to znači da kreće u postupak? I, zašto joj nisu stigli nalazi spolnih hormona, da li su negdje zaštekali ili ostanu kod dr-a? I da li svim muževima traži UZV testisa, urinokulturu i bris mokraćne cijevi? Jer ako će još i to čekati-neće u postupak još 2 mjeseca, a 40. pred vratima.


ako je nalaze radila na VV onda su vjerojatno kod dr u njenom kartonu, a što se tiće ovih pretraga za muža mog to nije nitko nikad tražio...vjerojatno isto ovisi o spermiogramu

----------


## eva133

Cure, koji dc se radi punkcija?

----------


## ksena28

> Cure, koji dc se radi punkcija?



18.

----------


## eva133

> 18.


Hvala. Malo me zbunilo, mislila sam da je ranije.

----------


## ksena28

naravno da je ranije! ALI ovisi od osobe do osobe i vrlo je individualno. nekom pada i 18. nekome 13., ne možeš to stavljati pod isti nazivnik

----------


## eva133

> naravno da je ranije! ALI ovisi od osobe do osobe i vrlo je individualno. nekom pada i 18. nekome 13., ne možeš to stavljati pod isti nazivnik


Hvala ti. Broj dane i gledam kad bi moja mogla biti.

----------


## pirica

> Cure, koji dc se radi punkcija?


14dc prvi put
13dc drugi put
11dc treći put

----------


## Bebel

> Hvala. Malo me zbunilo, mislila sam da je ranije.


Sve ovisi o dužini ciklusa, rastu folikula i ovulaciji.
Moji cuklusi su 28 dana i punkcija je obično bila 11-12dc.

Transferi su sad po novom zakonu uglavnom 2 ili 3 dan od punkcije (5 dan se išlo na blastociste), s tim da je dan punkcije 0 dan.
1 dan nakon punkcije možeš dobiti info da li se stanica upće oplodila, a Od 2dan kreće dioba stanice. Tad govorimo o 2 staničnom ili 4staničnom zametku.

----------


## gala1979

U prirodnom ciklusu ti je ovulacija negdje = prosječna duljina trajanja ciklusa -14 (recimo 30-14=16. dc je ovulacija i punkcija). Kod stimuliranog ciklusa obično prije bude vrijeme za punkciju, 2-3 dana ranije.

----------


## kiša

> Jel njih dobim na recept (od svog prim.ginekologa) ili ih dobim od sestara na VV...ili kupujem u vlastitom trošku?
> Malo sam zbunjena jer mi je dr. rekao samo da kupim Hiramicin i donesem uputnicu za ivf, 
> a kasnije kad sam čitala povijest bolesti vidjela sam da piše - _pripremiti Na tetraborat vag._
> Od kojeg dc se one počinju koristiti?


vaginalete kupuješ u ljekarni na vv o svom trošku (30-40 kn), Hiramicin kapsule ti propisuje soc. gin. i to provjeri da li ti piše da ti trebaju 2 kutije, obično je tako, jedna za tebe, druga za muža, kad ćeš početi s tim doktor nće ti reći, obično se počinje 3. dan ciklusa, ali može biti i kasnije, vaginalete drži cijelo vrijeme u frižideru, obično se uzimaju 10 dana, i koliko mi je poznato zadnji dan uzimanja je dan primanja štoperice,

----------


## Ljubica

Cao cure, mozete li mi na PP dati informaciju dali i gdje sada radi dr.L?
I po mogucnosti neki kontakt tel.
I mozete li mi pojasniti za sta se prima brevatcid? 
Ja to nisam primala u ovom prvom pokusaju IVF-a.
Hvala unaprijed

----------


## laky

0915218240 je kontakt

----------


## ValaMala

Meni je punkcija kod 1. ivf-a bila 13dc, a sada 14dc, ali je doista to sve individualno... 

*Ružo*, na koje nalaze si mislila, na hormone? Prvo sam radila negdje u listopadu prošle godine, a onda je dr. A. htio da ponovo izvadim da vidimo kakva je situacija nakon operacije (laparoskopija, drilling jajnika...). To drugo je bilo krajem prošle godine. Također sam sad u ovom postupku jednom vadila krv, nisam sigurna koje hormone dr. gleda dok si u postupku... 

Što se tiče ostalih nalaza, papa i brisovi su mi stari nešto manje od godinu dana, tako da je vrijeme za to, no baš se poklopilo da sam nakon negativne bete odmah dobila mengu i išla u novi postupak, pa nisam išla. Ostalo je staro oko 6 mjeseci.

----------


## nata

> vaginalete kupuješ u ljekarni na vv o svom trošku (30-40 kn), Hiramicin kapsule ti propisuje soc. gin. i to provjeri da li ti piše da ti trebaju 2 kutije, obično je tako, jedna za tebe, druga za muža, kad ćeš početi s tim doktor nće ti reći, obično se počinje 3. dan ciklusa, ali može biti i kasnije, vaginalete drži cijelo vrijeme u frižideru, obično se uzimaju 10 dana, i koliko mi je poznato zadnji dan uzimanja je dan primanja štoperice,


kiša - hvala ti, a i ostalim curama. 

vala - pitam ja dr.uvijek sve što me zanima, ne bojim se nimalo...no, ponekad zaboravim jer toliko toga ima. Osim toga zvala ga je i jedna pacijentica na mob, pa nas je prekinula u razgovoru, a ja zaboravila gdje smo stali. 

Što se tiče tih vaginaleta, tek sam vidjela kad sam odlazila od sestara kaj mi piše na povijest bolesti, a kad sam bila kod njega unutra nije ih ni spominjao. I naravno ja napravila baš suprotno - kupila dolje Hiramicin umjesto vaginalete jer sam mislila to ću valjda dobiti od njih ako ih nije spominjao.  :Rolling Eyes:  Ma dobro, kupit ću ih kad dođem 3dc na predgled. Toga valjda stalno imaju na zalihi u ljekarni na VV-u?

----------


## mare41

Hvala cure na odgovorima za frendicu.

----------


## Bebel

> Što se tiče tih vaginaleta, tek sam vidjela kad sam odlazila od sestara kaj mi piše na povijest bolesti, a kad sam bila kod njega unutra nije ih ni spominjao. I naravno ja napravila baš suprotno - kupila dolje Hiramicin umjesto vaginalete jer sam mislila to ću valjda dobiti od njih ako ih nije spominjao.  Ma dobro, kupit ću ih kad dođem 3dc na predgled. Toga valjda stalno imaju na zalihi u ljekarni na VV-u?


Kao što je navedeno u protokolima koje sam ti spomenula prethodno  i stavila link na stranicu... *vaganalete se koriste od 1dc* ukoliko taj ciklus ideš u postupak.
Možda je došlo do promjena pa neka me netko ispravi...

----------


## amyx

Ja se baš ne sjećam da sma te vaginalete koristila za vrijeme M...ipak mislim da se kreće koji dan kasnije jer znam da bi zadnja trebala biti dan-dva prije punkcije. Mislim da je ipak 3dc

----------


## M_i_D

Vala, ti si radila driling jajnika?

----------


## pirica

> Ja se baš ne sjećam da sma te vaginalete koristila za vrijeme M...ipak mislim da se kreće koji dan kasnije jer znam da bi zadnja trebala biti dan-dva prije punkcije. Mislim da je ipak 3dc


prije je bilo 1dc, sada je 3dc i eto ja ih nisam uspila potrošit do kraja jer je punkcija bila 11dc

*Bebel* di si ti sad i dešava li se šta?

----------


## ValaMala

Da, ma moja priča ti je skroz čudna, na koncu ispada da sam hrpu toga prošla uzalud. 

Naime, pošto je spermiogram mm na granici, ponekad čak i skroz ok, dr. L. je svakako htio da idemo na nekoliko aih-ova prvo (to je bilo prošle godine u proljeće). Uglavnom, dao nam je popis pretraga koje trebamo napraviti i kad to obavimo, idemo u postupak. Jedna od pretraga je bio i famozni HSG. 

Pošto su zbog pcos-a moje menge po principu "kad me vidiš, nadaj mi se", konačno dočekala mengu u kolovozu i otišla na hsg. Ne jedan nego dva pokušaja, u kojima ni jedan od dva vrlo iskusna doktora nisu uspjeli proći kroz moj cerviks i tako nisam mogla napraviti tu pretragu. Uputili su me na laparoskopiju/histeroskopiju.

Na operaciji su mi prošli kroz cerviks (pun zavijutaka), pregledali maternicu - sve savršeno, te provjerili prohodnost jajovoda - predobri. Pošto su već bili unutra, napravili su mi i drilling jajnika, u nadi da će pomoći s pcosom. 

Kad je sve to konačno bilo gotovo i ja se načekala sljedeće menge (na koncu smo je izazvali utrogestanima) ispalo je da drilling nije napravio neki pomak. Kako mi je tada dr. L. objasnio (to je bilo zadnji dan što je bio na VV), u slučajevima baš sindroma policističnih jajnika (povišen testosteron, debljina, dlakavost... cijela priča) taj drilling ima uspjeha, no u ovakvim slučajevima kao što sam ja (imam neki specifični pcos, testosteron ok, mršava, manje dlaka nego prosjek...) drilling samo potakne jajnike da i dalje proizvode cistice. 

Ono što mi je žao je što na koncu ispada da sam cijelu priču prošla bez ikakvog razloga. Na koncu nikada nisam išla na inseminaciju, jer je uvijek bilo više folikula na klomifenu, tako da je i hsg i operacija bila izlišna... 

S druge strane, spremna sam na puno više od ovoga samo kako bih jedan dan upoznala svoje dijete...

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ti bar znaš da su jajovodi prohodni, a ja sam bila na lpsc poradi ciste a nitko jajovode nije pogledao i to su ti doktori

----------


## ValaMala

Jao, pirice, ne mogu vjerovati! Baš mi je žao. Dr. koji je meni radio laparo je rekao da će iskoristiti to što me već režu kako bi pregledao apsolutno sve što može. Imaš pravo, bar znam da su maternica i jajovodi super... Ti si onda morala naknadno na HSG? Nadam se da ti nije bio jako bolan...

----------


## pirica

> Jao, pirice, ne mogu vjerovati! Baš mi je žao. Dr. koji je meni radio laparo je rekao da će iskoristiti to što me već režu kako bi pregledao apsolutno sve što može. Imaš pravo, bar znam da su maternica i jajovodi super... Ti si onda morala naknadno na HSG? Nadam se da ti nije bio jako bolan...


da išla sam naknadno na hsg i nije bio bolan jedino je pitanje koliko je točan, a to je vječno pitanje idiopata, ali na laparo ponovno ne hvala

----------


## eva133

> Sve ovisi o dužini ciklusa, rastu folikula i ovulaciji.
> Moji cuklusi su 28 dana i punkcija je obično bila 11-12dc.
> 
> Transferi su sad po novom zakonu uglavnom 2 ili 3 dan od punkcije (5 dan se išlo na blastociste), s tim da je dan punkcije 0 dan.
> 1 dan nakon punkcije možeš dobiti info da li se stanica upće oplodila, a Od 2dan kreće dioba stanice. Tad govorimo o 2 staničnom ili 4staničnom zametku.


Hvala ti puno. 
Baš si mi dobro objasnila. Puno mi je jasnije.

----------


## Bebel

> da išla sam naknadno na hsg i nije bio bolan jedino je pitanje koliko je točan, a to je vječno pitanje idiopata, ali na laparo ponovno ne hvala


Eto još jedne korisne informacije i razlike u protokolima. Kod nas obje po starom je bilo 1dc.

Ja ću vjerojatno od proljeća u nove postupke, ali na žalost ne više na VV.
Malo su me usporili spontani, ali idemo dalje pa kako treba biti bit će.

----------


## pirica

> Eto još jedne korisne informacije i razlike u protokolima. Kod nas obje po starom je bilo 1dc.
> 
> Ja ću vjerojatno od proljeća u nove postupke, ali na žalost ne više na VV.
> Malo su me usporili spontani, ali idemo dalje pa kako treba biti bit će.


 a kuda ćeš ako nije tajna

----------


## Bebel

> a kuda ćeš ako nije tajna


 L. privat, VG ili možda CITO samo treba uloviti termin i skupiti lovu ako se ide privatno.

----------


## Moe

Zna li netko mogu li se krvne pretrage oba partnera (na HIV i ostalo) obaviti igdje drugdje (sa uputnicom) osim u Petrovoj 3. Neko jutro smo bili tamo, ima preko 100 ljudi u cekaonici  :Sad:

----------


## pirica

> L. privat, VG ili možda CITO samo treba uloviti termin i skupiti lovu ako se ide privatno.


Cito i meni odzvanja u glavi, pogotovo jer sam i st i imam gdje boravit

----------


## Bebel

> Zna li netko mogu li se krvne pretrage oba partnera (na HIV i ostalo) obaviti igdje drugdje (sa uputnicom) osim u Petrovoj 3. Neko jutro smo bili tamo, ima preko 100 ljudi u cekaonici


Nisam sigurna, ali i za Petrovu 3 moraš se prethodno naručiti i naoružati strpljenjem jer svejedno čekaš preko sat vremena.

----------


## pirica

> Zna li netko mogu li se krvne pretrage oba partnera (na HIV i ostalo) obaviti igdje drugdje (sa uputnicom) osim u Petrovoj 3. Neko jutro smo bili tamo, ima preko 100 ljudi u cekaonici


 http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63568-M...epatitis-b-i-c
evo ga

----------


## Moe

> Nisam sigurna, ali i za Petrovu 3 moraš se prethodno naručiti i naoružati strpljenjem jer svejedno čekaš preko sat vremena.


A jel se mora biti natašte, tj može li se navečer, ako rade možda je manja gužva?  :Undecided:

----------


## Moe

> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/63568-M...epatitis-b-i-c
> evo ga


super, hvala!

----------


## pirica

> A jel se mora biti natašte, tj može li se navečer, ako rade možda je manja gužva?


u petrovoj 3 se krv vadi od 7-11 i moraš se naručit

----------


## Bebel

> Cito i meni odzvanja u glavi, pogotovo jer sam i st i imam gdje boravit


 Rezultati su im dobri, a koriste i PICSI i IMSI.
Obzirom da ja i pored naše dijagnoze OATZ ostajem i priodno trudna, ali T završe sa spontanim, možda će to prevagnuti.
Naravno, novci su...novci  :Cool:

----------


## pirica

> Rezultati su im dobri, a koriste i PICSI i IMSI.


rezultati su im jako dobri :Smile:

----------


## cerise

cure,ja bi vas molila ako neka ima email od dr.A..... unaprijed zahvalna

----------


## pirica

> cure,ja bi vas molila ako neka ima email od dr.A..... unaprijed zahvalna


imam ti br. mob pa ako ga hoćeš nazvat, mail na žalost nemam

----------


## cerise

> imam ti br. mob pa ako ga hoćeš nazvat, mail na žalost nemam


 hvala draga broj imam trebala bi bas mail ako ga ima  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Jutros sam se piknula Decapeptylom i to je to do bete... brojim 3dnt, u sljedećih par dana bi mogla biti implantacija, ako je to to. Inače jutros me baš boli dolje kao na lijevoj strani maternice i donja leđa (to govori ona koja se zaklela da neće osluškivati "simptome" haha).

Pusa svima!

----------


## ruža82

Zanima me da li u ciklusu poslije biokemijske se može ostati trudna ili ipak ne???

----------


## pirica

> Zanima me da li u ciklusu poslije biokemijske se može ostati trudna ili ipak ne???


naravno da može

----------


## ruža82

meni je moj soc. gin. prošli put rekao kao da na prvi ciklus ne računam jer su hormoni izmješani, a sad dr. A. kaže da probamo. makar ćemo mi sve jedno isprobavati, ali...
Pirice, kada krećeš u novi postupak, oprosti ako mi je promaklo

----------


## pirica

> meni je moj soc. gin. prošli put rekao kao da na prvi ciklus ne računam jer su hormoni izmješani, a sad dr. A. kaže da probamo. makar ćemo mi sve jedno isprobavati, ali...
> Pirice, kada krećeš u novi postupak, oprosti ako mi je promaklo


u utorak idem nešto probat dogovorit, ja bi s idućom mengom u prirodnjak

biokemijska trudnoća nije ništa čudno i većina žena ju ima i više puta u životu ali ju ne otkriju, a mi koje smo u postupcima ju otkrijemo i tako znamo za nju, nije ona ništa neuobičajeno, samo vi radite i mi budemo ja evo čekam ovulaciju ali me lh testići baš ne raduju

----------


## katka22

> Pošto su zbog pcos-a moje menge po principu "kad me vidiš, nadaj mi se"


Kod mene je bilo dugo tako, ne znam jesi li ikad koristila kakvu terapiju, meni je 3 ciklusa duphastona napravilo čudo - menzis točan, skoro u dan, krvarenje prihvatljivo, što se tiče i duljine i obilnosti...I tako već cca 6 mj. nakon terapije...spasila sam se...




> Na operaciji su mi prošli kroz cerviks (pun zavijutaka), pregledali maternicu - sve savršeno, te provjerili prohodnost jajovoda - predobri. Pošto su već bili unutra, napravili su mi i drilling jajnika, u nadi da će pomoći s pcosom.


Super da su to napravili kad su već bili unutra, bar znaš da je sve ok, i da ipak postoji neka mogućnost i za prirodno začeće, pogotovo s obzirom na TM s-gram...



> Ono što mi je žao je što na koncu ispada da sam cijelu priču prošla bez ikakvog razloga. Na koncu nikada nisam išla na inseminaciju, jer je uvijek bilo više folikula na klomifenu, tako da je i hsg i operacija bila izlišna...


Vjerujem da sad tako misliš, da je sve bilo bez razloga i da su te otvarali bez veze, ali da nisu, ne bi sa sigurnošću znala da su ti jajovodi super, što je odlična stvar...i vraća me na gornu priču...



> S druge strane, spremna sam na puno više od ovoga samo kako bih jedan dan upoznala svoje dijete...


...želim ti da prođeš što manje...

----------


## katka22

> a pije se i zbog toga da ne dodje slucajno do izvanmatericne trudnoce, a mi u postupku....
> nisam pitala ali sam tako cula
> pozzz


Da...definitivno, to se meni nažalost desilo...
Bila sam trudna, i to preko 8 tjedana, bez ikakvih simptoma, a dr. nažalost to nije viodio...ne krivim ga, nakon laparo su mi rekli da je plod bio na užasno nezgodnom mjestu, teško primjetljiv, na samom spoju jajovoda i maternice...
...u svakom slučaju, kotracepcija smiri hormone i definitivno sprečava da dođe do ovakvih slučajeva...

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, draga moja, čitam da izgleda opet ide inseminacija zboj 1 folikula.Znam da te to malo spustilo, ali tko zna, možda će baš aih biti dobitan za vas. Puno parova ima bebice iz tog postupka, tako da nemoj gubiti nadu, nego samo dalje i misli pozitivno! 

Uostalom, do sljedeće folikulometrije se može toliko toga promijeniti. Znaš kako je meni prvi put bilo - 1. folikulometrija 1-2 folikula, druga bum 4-5. Puno sreće ti želim!

Kako su naše ostala VV-ice, malo nam je zatišje ovdje, sve smo se raspisale po odbrojavanju, aih-u... 

*kiša*, ja ću betu vaditi dan ranije, 14.3. tako da idemo isti dan. Možda se i sretnemo ako je vadiš gore na VV? Kako se osjećaš, jel ti teško pada čekanje? Ja sam svakako, malo se osjećam trudna, dolje me probada stalno, temperatura visoka... ali ponekad zamislim da i ovaj put može biti jedan veliki minus i to me jako pogodi... toliko čežnje za našom dječicom koja negdje stoje u redu da se spuste u mamine buše....

----------


## eva133

*Vala* ne vjerujem da ću imati više od jednoga folikula. Nije ni doktor baš neki optimističan. 
Ne zna ni on što ćemo. Ovisi o situaciji. Mada sam skeptična. 
Baš sam neka razočarana, a već sam se i psihički pripremila na punkciju. 
Odradit ću ovaj aih tek toliko da ne propadne ciklus, a onda nadam se da ćemo krenuti malo ozbiljnije.

----------


## ValaMala

Eva, opcija je uvijek i to da ti punktira taj jedan folikul, zašto ne porazgovaraš s dr. o tome? Kad ti je sljedeća folikulometrija?

Vidiš kako je tijelo čudno i nepredvidljivo, ja nikako nisam mogla na inseminaciju, usprkos 3 pokušaja, a tebi tako ispada nekako za ivf. Tko zna, možda zato što ti je ovaj postupak dobitni?  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

> Eva, opcija je uvijek i to da ti punktira taj jedan folikul, zašto ne porazgovaraš s dr. o tome? Kad ti je sljedeća folikulometrija?
> 
> Vidiš kako je tijelo čudno i nepredvidljivo, ja nikako nisam mogla na inseminaciju, usprkos 3 pokušaja, a tebi tako ispada nekako za ivf. Tko zna, možda zato što ti je ovaj postupak dobitni?



Ne znam još možda će i biti punkcija.
U utorak je 2. folikulometrija pa ću znati više. 
Ne znam zašto tako reagiram, odnosno ne reagiram, na klomifene.
Sve me strah da mi taj jedan folikul nije bio prazan pa da zato nije ni došlo do trudnoće.
Ne vjerujem puno u uspješnost ovaj put. Da se htjelo primiti, već bi se primilo. Nije ništa drugačije nego prošli put.

----------


## ValaMala

Svaki ciklus je priča za sebe. I kod savršeno zdravih i mladih žena se događa koji ciklus bez j. stanice. Nemoj se obeshrabriti sada praktički na početku. Ovdje ima toliko cura koje su prošle i po nekoliko aih-ova, pa IVF-ova, izgubile nekoliko beba... da bi na koncu došle do svog čudašca. Ne kažem da će tako biti za tebe, samo želim reći da moramo biti hrabre i ustrajne, ovo je borba za najdragocjeniju nagradu što postoji na svijetu... a s druge strane, znaš i sama da i stanje uma ima neku ulogu...

Vidjet ćemo što će sada biti. I nemoj već a-priori odustajati od svoje j. stanice koja možda sada raste i lijepa je i zdrava... Glavu gore, mila i idemo dalje...  :Love:

----------


## eva133

*Vala* hvala na podršci. Valjda će biti dobro. 
Neću sad razmišljati od tome. Što bude biti će. Utjecati ne mogu.

----------


## kiša

valamala net me nešto zeza pa se ne mogu baš javljati, 
čestitke svim trudnicama, samo uživajte i mazite svoje bušice, a ostalima želim  puno strpljenja i snage, 

ja sam ti mislila vadit betu u petak 11., tako da ako bude neg. da se mogu oporaviti za vikend, 
mene ti lovi nekakav crnjak tako da sam jučer čitavo popodne preplakala, bila sam baš opuštena i optimistična dok jučer nisam dobila prišt, onaj koji najavljuje kučku,
danas mi je 9dt i bocka me u križima, nemam pojma, sve mi se čini da je kučka na pomolu

cure držite se i želim svima pluseve velike ko kuća i to u što kraćem roku

evo i smajlići su mi nestali

----------


## nata

> *Vala* ne vjerujem da ću imati više od jednoga folikula. Nije ni doktor baš neki optimističan. 
> Ne zna ni on što ćemo. Ovisi o situaciji. Mada sam skeptična. 
> Baš sam neka razočarana, a već sam se i psihički pripremila na punkciju. 
> Odradit ću ovaj aih tek toliko da ne propadne ciklus, a onda nadam se da ćemo krenuti malo ozbiljnije.


*eva* - kao što su ti cure već rekle-nemoj gubiti nadu!
I ja sam u prošlom postupku (blaža stimulacija) imala samo jedan "pravi" folikul i dva manja, 
ali dobila sam tu jednu dragocjenu jajnu stanicu koja se oplodila i lijepo dijelila, bila vraćena 
i ostvarena trudnoća (na kraće vrijeme)....nažalost nije završilo dobro.

----------


## ValaMala

*nata*, slažem se! Nikad ne znaš kada će se pojaviti ona "prava" stanica. To može biti i kod inseminacije, prirodnog ivf-a sa samo 1 stanicom ili pak kod totalne hiper-stimulacije... samo moramo ostati pozitivne.

Ja samo molim Boga da se moja jedna mrvica primila i da će ostati sa mnom... Iskreno tako mi je teška pomisao na još jedan negativan test, da se bojim i nadati previše

----------


## darcy

Molim ako netko zna da mi pošalje mail od dr. Alebića da mu se zahvalim na svojoj djevojčici. Hvala i sretno svima!

----------


## eva133

Cure, ne gubim ja nadu. Samo razmatram sve mogućnosti. Nadam se ja da će biti trudnoća, jer to me i drži za dalje.

----------


## ValaMala

*darcy*, ne znam doktorov mail, ali mislim da bi mu bilo predrago da ga dođeš pozdraviti s curicom osobno, a to bi puno značilo i svim parovima u čekaonici. Samo ideja, nemam pojma jesi u Zagrebu itd... Prekrasno za curicu, čestitam od sveg srca!

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, ma kako ne bi bila! Ja čvrsto vjerujem da ćemo maziti trbuščiće već ovo proljeće!

----------


## eva133

Sutra je moja druga folikulometrija. 
Nadam se da će biti sve u redu i da ćemo bar nešto dogovoriti. 
Ja još točno ne znam u koji ću postupak. Pristajem na sve, samo da uspije.

----------


## pirica

ja sam sutra oko 10 gore, plava kosa traperice, ljubičasta majca pa ako se tko hoće družit

----------


## eva133

> ja sam sutra oko 10 gore, plava kosa traperice, ljubičasta majca pa ako se tko hoće družit


Vidjela sam te na slikama. Valjda ću te prepoznati. Ja ću doći negdje oko 9, pola 10.
Vidimo se Pirice!

----------


## pirica

> Vidjela sam te na slikama. Valjda ću te prepoznati. Ja ću doći negdje oko 9, pola 10.
> Vidimo se Pirice!


kojim slikama ???

----------


## eva133

> kojim slikama ???


Visit homepage, sorry malo sam virkala.

----------


## pirica

> Visit homepage, sorry malo sam virkala.


ali tu sam smeđa, ha ha sad sam plava

----------


## eva133

> ali tu sam smeđa, ha ha sad sam plava


Ma skužit ću ja tebe prije nego ti mene. 
Šta ideš sutra?

----------


## ValaMala

Eva sretno sutra, navijam za tebe! Pirice i tebi, dakako, puno sreće!

----------


## eva133

Vala hvala ti.
Doći će i mojih 5 minuta.

----------


## sweety

Da pitam i ovdje  :Grin: 

Curke, dajte info molim vas.

Koliko se na VV čeka na stimulirane? Ono, koliko dugo se čekaju ljekovi?

----------


## pirica

> Ma skužit ću ja tebe prije nego ti mene. 
> Šta ideš sutra?


idem žicat prirodnjak

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam koliko se čeka, zapravo prođe ti dosta vremena dok skupiš sve potrebne papire i nalaze, ali za razliku od nekih drugih klinika, ne postoji lista, nego ti doktor individualno, ovisno o slučaju kaže kada ideš u postupak. Meni je prošli put, kada je bila negativna beta dao dvije opcije, prva da odmah sljedeći ciklus idemo u polu-prirodnjak ivf, ili da pričekam 2 mjeseca i idemo u punu stimulaciju

----------


## ValaMala

*pirica* ima da ga i užicaš  :Smile: 
Koji ti je dan ciklusa?

----------


## eva133

Čini mi se da na vv nekako brže ide nego u drugim bolnicama. Možda se varam ali tako mi se učinilo. Ne kužim to s brojevima u drugim bolnicama. Ovo je puno bolje. Ovisno o tvoj slučaju te naruči.

----------


## eva133

*Pirice* sretno sutra.
Mislim da nećeš ići uzalud. S doktorom se da dogovoriti.

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se s tobom, eva, nema ovih beskrajnih čekanja i brojanja koja sam na listi koja sam na listi. Mislim. što ako konačno dođe tvoj broj, a ti si u teškoj gripi ili ispadne loš bris... individualan pristup je zakon

----------


## eva133

Ma naš dr. A je zakon. Još da me oplodi... :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

On, jao Eva, a tvoj muž?! Zar je do toga došlo???? :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

Ha, ha, ha znala sam da ćeš tako reagirati.
U neku ruku on će nas sve oploditi. Naša djeca imat će istog tatu. Istina, ne biološkog.

----------


## ValaMala

Hahahaha, perverznjačo  :Smile:   :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
(što bih ja bez tebe da me nasmiješ?  :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## sweety

Nemojte mislit da oni ne djele isti smisao za humor  :Grin: 

Jednom smo ja i MM prije xy godina upoznali jednu obitelj na ljetovanju, i sad se predstavljamo, pričamo što tko radi, a on kaže "Ja pravim djecu", a mi  :Laughing: , naravno, MPO doktor.
 :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

*sweety*, mislim da mi s čudesnom dječicom - ili čudesnim mrvicama u nastajanju - imamo poseban smisao za humor... pa i moramo imati, tko bi normalan ostao kroz sve ovo (osobito beskrajna čekanja, čekanja i opet čekanja...)?

----------


## sweety

*ValaMala*, ajd pliz, ako ti nije problem, kaži koliko je ovaj terato kod TM? Koliko postotak morfoložki dobrih? Može i PP ako želiš.
Mi imamo AT + još moj manji zbrčkitis.
Pa zbrajam iskustva da se bolje pripremim za konzultacije.

----------


## pirica

> *pirica* ima da ga i užicaš 
> Koji ti je dan ciklusa?


 21, e a o mi bila prije 2 dana, a meni luteinska faza traje 17 dana, znaći gine mi ciklus od 36 dana, muko moja, grrr

----------


## Charlie

*pirica* sretno na današnjem dogovoru!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Pirice*, utrići mogu pomoći....
*sweety*, iskreno ja više ne znam što točno ima mm, ali probat ću ti reći ono što znamo  :Smile: 
Radili smo 3 spermiograma u Petrovoj u razdoblju od 6 mjeseci. Prvi nalaz je bio najgori, oligoasthenoterato, drugi je bio bolji, asthenoterato, a treći, sad u 1. mjesecu je pokazao terato. 

Što se tiče postotaka, na tim nalazima od 30% 1. put 7%, 2. put 8%, a ovo zadnje 10%.

Sad slijedi ALI.

U rujnu prošle godine je m radio spermiogram na VV i androlog je napisao: "Volumen ejakulata, broj spermija i nihova morfologija uredni, pokretljivost spermija bitno smanjena.

Sada u veljači je m bio ponovo na VV kod istog androloga i radio spermiogram, no nalazi bi trebali biti svaki dan, pa ću ti moći reći više. Ono što je androlog objašnjavao mm je da ako se morfologija jednompokazala urednom, onda je ok i objasnjavao je da vv i Petrova imaju malo drugačije dijagnostičke tehnike.

Uglavnom, ono što je mm koristio nakon prvog lošeg nalaza je bio Bioastin, multivitamin Centravit i dosta bućinih i suncokretovih sjemenki. Sad ćemo preći na jedan preparat koji se zove Pycnogenol i koji navodno jako puno utječe na morfologiju.

Kakva je vaša situacija?

Pozdrav i puno sreće

----------


## sweety

> Kakva je vaša situacija?


 Za sad prvi spermiogram kaže 18% morfološki ok, i 22% pokretnih (ukupno).
Jedan dr mi je rekao da je to OK, drugi da je loše. Sad idem na konzultacije, pa ću dobit i treće mišljenje.

----------


## eva133

Cure, ja nemam dobrih vijesti.
Danas je bila 2.folikulometrija-moj glupi folikul je samo 13mm, što je premalo.
Doktor se isto čudi. Kaže da ih je kao prvo trebalo biti više, a kao drugo da je ovaj morao narasti.
U subotu idem na 3. folikulom.,a onda ćemo vidjeti. Za sada idem na aih, ali može se desiti da ne idem uopće, ako ovo čudo ne naraste.

----------


## eva133

*Pirice* drago mi je što smo se upoznale i pročavrljale.
Drži mi se.

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, žao mi je. Držim fige da malac naraste. S druge strane, sada je barem sigurno da više nećete pokušavati slabe stimulacije i da su aih-ovi prošlost, a to je super.

*sweety*, 22% pokretnih ukupno, misliš progresivno pokretni + razred B + razred C? To mi se čini dosta malo, no naravno, nisam doktor i nemam pojma od kuda je tvoj nalaz. U zadnjem nalazu mm je imao 44% progresivno pokretnih i po 10% B i C razreda pokretljivosti i 36% nepokretnih. Ako se liječite na VV, savjetujem ti da tm ode andrologu  (dr.Čolak, na istom katu gdje smo i mi, na onom prozoru se može naručiti), pa da s njim razgovara o nalazu, a odmah će napraviti i novi

----------


## eva133

Joj Vala nadam se da je s tim gotovo.
Sljedeći postupak, mislim da će biti turbo stimuliran.
Žao mi je što je ovo možda propalo, ali hvala Bogu iza mene je.
Još subota i onda ću konačno znati na čemu sam.

----------


## pirica

evo i mene, enivej ostalo je malo cisti po desnom jajniku od stimulacije i trebao bi proći još jedan ciklus aliiiii 3dc kad bi trebala doći će najvjerovatnije bit u Splitu i radi 2 dana bi mogla popušit cijeli ciklus grrr, cijeli dan si gruntam i došla sam do zaključka da bi ovaj momentalni trebala produžit za par dana, ali ne znam kako i onda mi onaj na kraju travnja neće propast, uhhhh

*eva* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za subotu
*Vala* kad pada testić

----------


## Šiškica

Jeste uspjele saznati kako dr. radi oko Uskrsa ?

----------


## pirica

> jeste uspjele saznati kako dr. radi oko Uskrsa , da znamo planirati!!!


nisam ni pitala, ali uvijek je radio

----------


## mare41

> cijeli dan si gruntam i došla sam do zaključka da bi ovaj momentalni trebala produžit za par dana, ali ne znam kako i onda mi onaj na kraju travnja neće propast, uhhhh


 Utrići te ne drže da s njima produžiš ciklus? Možeš s Primolut Nor, al trebao bi ti neko napisat privatni recept.

----------


## ValaMala

*pirice*, ako želiš produžiti ciklus, probaj s utrićima, ja bez da prestanem s njima nikada ne prokrvarim... samo ideja, nadam se da ti se neće baš tako poklopiti - to je koma, tako je meni 1. planirani aih propao zbog toga što se cijela stvar poklopila s Božićem...

Za test, luda sam, nemam pojma... skoro da ga ne bih radila da se još malo nadam, a onda ja nisam tip koji se može oduprijeti takvoj napasti... 

Kupila sam danas GraviGnost Ultra, to je navodno najosjetljiviji test na našem tržištu, detektira već 10 jedinica HCG-a u mokraći, dok ostali svi oko 20-25 jedinica, dakle 2 puta je osjetljiviji. Sutra mi je 9dpt i jednostavno nisam pametna da li da sutra pokušam s jutarnjom mokraćom?

----------


## M_i_D

Eva, ja sam ti svaki put imala AIH 16.-17.dc i išla sam uvijek po pet puta na folikulometriju, drL je samo komentirao "mi se krećemo puževim korakom", i svaki put je bilo upitno što će biti, i na kraju  je uvijek bilo bum dva, a jednom i tri, tako da nemora biti da ovaj postupak propada.Pila sam klomifen 2x1 do štoperice, i to od 3dc.

----------


## M_i_D

Pirice nadam se da će ti se ovaj fakat i produžit, ali na dulje vrijeme.

----------


## eva133

*M i D* i ja se nadam da će u subotu biti sve ok.
Malo me to živcira jer je u prošlom ciklusu bilo sve ok. Dr. kaže da je sad trebao biti bum jer sam i prošli ciklus bila u postupku.
Ja sam sad pila 2 dana po 3, a 3 dana po 2.

----------


## pirica

> Utrići te ne drže da s njima produžiš ciklus? Možeš s Primolut Nor, al trebao bi ti neko napisat privatni recept.


 razmišljam o utrićima, ali ne znam kad počet, danas mi je 21dc ne bi smijela prokrvarit prije 40dc


i da sama sam sebi komićna jučer sam kukala kako će mi ciklus dugo trajat a sad bi ga produžila.

*Vala* nemoj sutra, ali 11dnt je ok

----------


## eva133

*M i D* vidim da si bila na 3 aiha.
Šta sad planiraš i kad?

----------


## ValaMala

Kada obično prokrvariš? Ja bih krenula nekih 5 dana prije nego inače prokrvarim i drmala cijelo vrijeme (bar 3x2), ali fakat nisam pametna. Možda da zvrcneš kojeg ginekologa ako imaš nekog kome vjeruješ? Koliko dr. nema? Zašto ne razgovaraš s njim o opciji da te pogleda doktorica, tek toliko da kreneš, a on kad se vrati preuzima (naravno, ako nije predugo što ga nema)

----------


## pirica

> Kada obično prokrvariš? Ja bih krenula nekih 5 dana prije nego inače prokrvarim i drmala cijelo vrijeme (bar 3x2), ali fakat nisam pametna. Možda da zvrcneš kojeg ginekologa ako imaš nekog kome vjeruješ? Koliko dr. nema? Zašto ne razgovaraš s njim o opciji da te pogleda doktorica, tek toliko da kreneš, a on kad se vrati preuzima (naravno, ako nije predugo što ga nema)


ima dr.-a ali nema mene
a fora je šta mi je sad ciklus nakon stimulacije i ne znam koliko će trajat, on je danas rekao da će bit dug ciklus (mislim svaki mi je dug), a koliko je to dana ne znam. inaće mi prosjek 32 dana, najduži u povijesti je bio 38 dana

----------


## ValaMala

Aha, kužim, ako je inače tako dug, možda i nije loše da probaš s utrićima. Gle, od njih doista nema štete, a mogu pomoći da ti ne propadne taj ciklus (neka me netko ispravi, ako sam u krivu, meni dr. upravo nije htio davati nikakvu kemiju kad nikako nije  htjela doći menga, nego me uvijek stavljao na utriće 10-ak dana, a menga bi došla neka 3 dana nakon prestanka s njima)

----------


## eva133

*Pirice* želim ti sreću u tvom planu. 
Želim ti da ti menga kasni i da dobiješ dan kad budeš odlazila iz Splita.
Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može zezeti. 
Danas je neki takav dan. Vidjela si, ni jednoj od nas 3 nije išlo kako je zamišljeno.

----------


## pirica

> Aha, kužim, ako je inače tako dug, možda i nije loše da probaš s utrićima. Gle, od njih doista nema štete, a mogu pomoći da ti ne propadne taj ciklus (neka me netko ispravi, ako sam u krivu, meni dr. upravo nije htio davati nikakvu kemiju kad nikako nije  htjela doći menga, nego me uvijek stavljao na utriće 10-ak dana, a menga bi došla neka 3 dana nakon prestanka s njima)


a ono ako do 33dc ne počmem brljat počet ću s utrićima pa kud puklo

----------


## ValaMala

Počni ti i oko 30.

----------


## pirica

*Vala* je si li utriće pila ili stavljala?

----------


## ValaMala

Uvijek stavljala kad god sam mogla odležati bar sat vremena. Ako ne, onda bih popila. No imam baš gadne vrtoglavice kad popijem, tako da to izbjegavam

----------


## mare41

pirica, počni ranije, možeš polako i sad, 3x1 pa 3x2.

----------


## pirica

> pirica, počni ranije, možeš polako i sad, 3x1 pa 3x2.


uh tek mi je 21dc a trebam dogurat bar do 40

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja od danas u postupku, primila gonal u 12 i sutra bih trebala drugi u 10 al sam sada skuzila da mi i gin. i dr. opce prakse rade popodne, koliko je vremenski rok izmedju dva pikanja ?????  I jos nesto, dobila dvije ampule i dva praska dal ide sve to  ?????

----------


## pirica

> Ja od danas u postupku, primila gonal u 12 i sutra bih trebala drugi u 10 al sam sada skuzila da mi i gin. i dr. opce prakse rade popodne, koliko je vremenski rok izmedju dva pikanja ?????  I jos nesto, dobila dvije ampule i dva praska dal ide sve to  ?????


pikanje bi trebalo bit ako ne svaki dan u isto vrijeme onda bar približno isto
sestre ti nisu objasnile kako ide pikanje??

evo ima i tema  http://forum.roda.hr/threads/30090-s...anje-injekcija

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Zasto mi je onda rekao da primim u deset ???  Ako ide svaki dan u priblizno isto vrijeme onda bi mi dr. mogla dat jer radi od pola 1

----------


## pirica

> Zasto mi je onda rekao da primim u deset ???  Ako ide svaki dan u priblizno isto vrijeme onda bi mi dr. mogla dat jer radi od pola 1


e to ne znam

----------


## pirica

ja sam menopur prvi put primila oko 10, a dalje sve između 07-08

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, ja sam bila na injekciji kod sestara kad je druga sestra objašnjavala  jednoj curi kako se piknuti. Ona je pitala zar ne bi mogla kod svog doktora ići na te injekcije, a sestra joj je vrlo strogo objasnila da dr.  radi jedan dan ujutro, drugi popodne, a da terapiju treba primati u isto vrijeme. nemoj se igrati s tim. par sati je ipak par sati... nauči kako si dati sama

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> *TOMISLAVA*, ja sam bila na injekciji kod sestara kad je druga sestra objašnjavala jednoj curi kako se piknuti. Ona je pitala zar ne bi mogla kod svog doktora ići na te injekcije, a sestra joj je vrlo strogo objasnila da dr. radi jedan dan ujutro, drugi popodne, a da terapiju treba primati u isto vrijeme. nemoj se igrati s tim. par sati je ipak par sati... nauči kako si dati sama


A ha lako vama rec......ja spadam u onu grupu koja okrece glavu kad im se injekcija daje  :Sad:

----------


## amyx

I ja sam okretala glavu ( okrečem i sad kad vadim krv) ali ovo je tako jednostavno i bezbolno, a iglica je tako sićušna da se stvarno nemaš čega bojati

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Jutros sam dobila u ruku, kako da uopce dohvatim do tamo  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Aurora*

> Jutros sam dobila u ruku, kako da uopce dohvatim do tamo



Nije cak ni to nemoguce, ali to je vec za napredne samopikalice... 

Ti se kao potpuna pocetnica komotno i bez ikakvih problema mozes piknuti u trbuh. To je ujedno i najbolje mjesto za samopikanje. Za sve ostale detalje i sva moguca pitanja koja ti se mogu jos postaviti predlazem da proucis temu o Samodavanju injekcija za koju ti je vec pirica dala link.

----------


## amyx

u trbuh draga, u trbuh, pusti ruku, to bi te samo boljelo, a u trbuh ne boli niš, pogotovo ako imaš malo špekića

----------


## RuzicaSB

Curke sretno svima mislim na vas i pratim vas i kad ne pisem  :Smile: 
Tomislava pogledaj ove filmice mozda te ohrabre kao i mene jednom davno, a bas sam trtarila nemas pojma koliko. Pusa i sretno!
http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...p?f=33&t=53474

----------


## ValaMala

Cure mislim da od mog postpuka jedan veliki ništa. Jutros ogroman pad temperature, boli skroz kao da ću dobiti i jednostavno osjećam da je to to... prejadna sam, baš jad i bijeda

----------


## kiša

jutro cure, ja jutros radila test (12 dpt) i naravno negativan, ali to sam nekako već i osjećala i  :Crying or Very sad: , tako da mi i nije neki veliki šok, 
žao mi je što prekidam niz trudnoća, ali eto....

----------


## kiša

draga ne znam što bi ti rekla niti ima smisla da te tješim, kad sam se i sama već 9dpt predala, osim da mi je žao što je tako, i iskreno se nadam da još ima nade

----------


## gala1979

> Cure mislim da od mog postpuka jedan veliki ništa. Jutros ogroman pad temperature, boli skroz kao da ću dobiti i jednostavno osjećam da je to to... prejadna sam, baš jad i bijeda


ValaMala, molim te bez pretencioznih zaključaka. Samo se bez veze opterećuješ sa tim mjerenjem temperature. Napravi testić danas il sutra a onda još i na vađenje bete 14.03. Držim fige!

----------


## ValaMala

Mislim da ću vaditi betu u petak, 11dpt

----------


## gala1979

> Mislim da ću vaditi betu u petak, 11dpt


dr. A će te tražiti da izvadiš i 14.03. pa možda bolje pričekati sa betom. Testić uvijek možeš napraviti.

----------


## ValaMala

A gle, ako beta 11dpt bude nula, sumnjam da će me išta tražiti... a nemam pojma

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Evo da se pohvalim, mm mi je dao menopur u trbuh i nisam nista osjetila  :Smile:   Hvala na savjetima i podrsci super ste  :Smile: 
Sad znam tko ce mi i stopericu dat  :Wink: 
*Vala*  ja se ne bi previse oslanjala na toplomjer psiha cuda radi

----------


## ValaMala

*kiša*, ti si bila na punoj stimulaciji prije ovog ivf-a? Što je sljedeće? Kada vadiš betu?

----------


## kiša

> *kiša*, ti si bila na punoj stimulaciji prije ovog ivf-a? Što je sljedeće? Kada vadiš betu?


a svejedno mi je sad kad ću je vadit, valjda u petak da se što prije skinem s utrogestana, stvarno ne znam još što ću dalje, išla bih što prije u novi postupak, ali mi je zeznuto i zbog posla, jer često me nema, pa me strah otkaza, ali opet moram znati što mi je prioritet, a to je zasigurno bebica, ne znam nisam pametna

gle glupo je što ti baš ja ovo govorim, ali dobro ti cure govore, mislim da ti ta temp. nema baš  nekakve veze, i tek ti je 9 dpt, znam da te sad teško utješiti, pa ti šaljem bar  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, draga moja.. ali nekako iznutra osjećam da u meni nema moje mrvice...  :Sad:  
Nakon bete ionako ideš odmah unutra doktoru, pa vidi što će ti on reći kad možeš ponovo i možete li u međuvremenu ugurati koji prirodnjak.

Ali čekaj, nemaš li ti i nešto zamrznutih stanica iz zadnje punkcije?

----------


## kiša

imam 5, ali znaš i sama kakav je uspjeh sa zamrznutim js
a betu neću vaditi u zg, tako da ću ga samo zvati

----------


## ValaMala

Ne znam zašto sam ja zabrijala da betu vadiš danas, pa čekam i čekam rezultate...  :Smile:  Sretno sutra!

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, napravila sam test jutros i minus kako sam i očekivala. Ni naznake bilo kakve crtice u drugom prozoru. U ponedjeljak moram vaditi betu, pa ću odmah i razgovarati s dr. što dalje. Nadam se da će pristati  da u ovom sljedećem ciklusu krenemo odmah s polu-stimuliranim, ovaj puta klomifeni + gonali... pa ako od toga ne bude ništa, može pauza koliko želi. 

Počeli smo ozbiljno istraživati i razmišljati o dr. Rešu i Ljubljani, love apsolutno nemamo, ali ne namjeravam umrijeti u četrdesetoj od karcinoma zbog 10 krvničkih stimulacija. Ako to znači da nećemo jesti, nećemo.

----------


## inana

ValaMala, nemam kaj reći... znaš da za tebe navijam- imaj na umu moj geeenijalni plan...možda bude treća sreća... a možda se ipak u ponedjeljak iznenadiš?

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala draga, idemo dalje

----------


## slatkica

> Hej curke, napravila sam test jutros i minus kako sam i očekivala. Ni naznake bilo kakve crtice u drugom prozoru. U ponedjeljak moram vaditi betu, pa ću odmah i razgovarati s dr. što dalje. Nadam se da će pristati  da u ovom sljedećem ciklusu krenemo odmah s polu-stimuliranim, ovaj puta klomifeni + gonali... pa ako od toga ne bude ništa, može pauza koliko želi. 
> 
> Počeli smo ozbiljno istraživati i razmišljati o dr. Rešu i Ljubljani, love apsolutno nemamo, ali ne namjeravam umrijeti u četrdesetoj od karcinoma zbog 10 krvničkih stimulacija. Ako to znači da nećemo jesti, nećemo.


 :Love:

----------


## pirica

*Vala*  :Love:  i u potpunosti te podržavam za odlazak vani, ali dok čekaš odradi još koji postupak u hrv nikad ne znaš

----------


## tonili

*Evo ja vas sve pozivam da na linku u mom potpisu preuzmu prosvjedni avatar. To je način da i ovako virtualno iskažemo nezadovoljstvo postojećim zakonom. Ne možemo svi izaći na ulice, no možemo ovom malom gestom pokazati da nam je stalo...*
P.s. U albumu imate i predloške postera - transparenata - za one koji se odluče prošetati  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

*pirice*, tako sam i namjeravala. Nadam se da ću uspjeti nagovoriti doktora da napravimo još jedan ivf odmah u ovom ciklusu što slijedi, ali ovaj puta baš polu-stimulirani (klomifeni+golnali...), a ja ću platiti te dodatne lijekove. Mislim prije ovog ciklusa su za redom bila samo 2 klomifenska, pa ne vidim razlog zašto ne bismo išli još na jedan, ali on je htio već prošli put raditi pauzu, tako da se bojim da mi neće uspjeti. No vidjet ćemo, planiram se skulirati, previše me lupilo ovo razočarenje, ne znam zašto sam se tako jako jako ponadala da je to to. Možda zbog ove gomile predivnih beta za redom...

----------


## RuzicaSB

ja sam u pocetku imala problema zbog velicine avatara ali sam uspjela kad sam kopirala na svoj komp. pa podigla na http://tinypic.com/ pa tek onda kopirala URL avatara.Ako ne uspijete ni tako zatrazite pomoc cure ce vam pomoci ako pokazete dobru volju.

Mislim da je to najmanje sto mozemo uciniti da budemo podrska curama koje su spremne uvijek stati pred kamere i govoriti u ime svih nas i onima koje ce izaci i na prosvijede s transparentima koje su takodjer priredile Aktivistice Gradjanske inicijative.

----------


## pirica

> *pirice*, tako sam i namjeravala. Nadam se da ću uspjeti nagovoriti doktora da napravimo još jedan ivf odmah u ovom ciklusu što slijedi, ali ovaj puta baš polu-stimulirani (klomifeni+golnali...), a ja ću platiti te dodatne lijekove. Mislim prije ovog ciklusa su za redom bila samo 2 klomifenska, pa ne vidim razlog zašto ne bismo išli još na jedan, ali on je htio već prošli put raditi pauzu, tako da se bojim da mi neće uspjeti. No vidjet ćemo, planiram se skulirati, previše me lupilo ovo razočarenje, ne znam zašto sam se tako jako jako ponadala da je to to. Možda zbog ove gomile predivnih beta za redom...


s obzirom da si primila 2 gonala možda ti napravi pauzu, a ko zna možda i ne

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, a opet, sjeti se one cure koja ih je primila  40, pa je ipak odmah u sljedećem ciklusu išao dalje... nikad ne znaš...

----------


## Šiškica

Curice draga , a avatari podrške ????!!!!! totalni ignor.. Opet!!!!!!!

----------


## nana1976

Evo i ja sam naravno uz vas.

----------


## ValaMala

Nadam se da ovaj "totalni ignore" ne ide meni. Uglavnom surfam s moba i malog lapa na kojem imam problema s bio kakvim fotkama, a avatar ću promijeniti zato što sam apsolutno uz poruku, a ne zato što moram! Promijenit ću ga čim budem na kompu s kojeg ću moći

----------


## Bebel

:Heart:  svima koji su spremini podržati želju za istinom...

----------


## eva133

Evo i mene konačno. Danas sam bila na 3.folikulometriji. Moj folikul je narastao :Klap: .
Danas u 21 i 15 moram primiti štopericu, a u ponedjeljak će biti ili punkcija ili aih, još ne znamo.

----------


## eva133

*Vala* nadam se da ćeš se u ponedjeljak ugodno iznenaditi. 
Puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za tvoju betu!!!!!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

I ja sam bila danas na trecoj folikulometriji a tek mi je 7 dc, nisam mislila da cu morat svaki drugi dan ic, prva dva puta sam ih imala tri  :Smile:    rekao mi je "dosta ih je krenulo" i smanjio na 1 menopur a sutra uz njega moram primiti i cetroid, u ponedjeljak opet gore

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, krasno, vidiš kako sve ide dobro! Pretpostavljam da u ponedjeljak ako vidi da nije puknuo, idete na ivf, a ako slučajno je, onda aih?

----------


## eva133

> *eva*, krasno, vidiš kako sve ide dobro! Pretpostavljam da u ponedjeljak ako vidi da nije puknuo, idete na ivf, a ako slučajno je, onda aih?


Da, punkcija će biti u slučaju da ne pukne, a ako bi pukao onda aih. Ne vjerujem da će pući. Nije nikad do sad. 
Najgore je što ništa ne znam. Možda i bolje. Kako bude da bude, sad je gotovo.

----------


## ValaMala

Bit će sve super, vidjet ćeš!

----------


## eva133

> I ja sam bila danas na trecoj folikulometriji a tek mi je 7 dc, nisam mislila da cu morat svaki drugi dan ic, prva dva puta sam ih imala tri    rekao mi je "dosta ih je krenulo" i smanjio na 1 menopur a sutra uz njega moram primiti i cetroid, u ponedjeljak opet gore


Super da ti je krenulo. To je tako lijepo čuti, da ide sve po planu. 
Kad si bila gore danas? Možda smo se i vidjele. Ja sam došla oko pola 10.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Super da ti je krenulo. To je tako lijepo čuti, da ide sve po planu. 
> Kad si bila gore danas? Možda smo se i vidjele. Ja sam došla oko pola 10.


 Ja sam tada vec bila na putu kuci, bila sam gotova oko 9  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Ja sam tada vec bila na putu kuci, bila sam gotova oko 9


Onda ćemo se vidjeti u ponedjeljak.
Ja ću biti ona koja najviše paničari :Shock:

----------


## M_i_D

Vidiš Eva da je sve OK

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Onda ćemo se vidjeti u ponedjeljak.
> Ja ću biti ona koja najviše paničari


Ja kad budem imala punkciju imat ce cijeli hodnik samnom posla..... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Ne brinite se curke, nitko se nije bojao punkcije više od mene, ali je to nešto što možemo izdržati, nemojte se brinuti. Osobito ti, Eva, pa nećeš ni skužiti kad ti je punktirao, imaš 1 folikul trajat će 2 sekunde!

----------


## pirica

*eva* eto vidiš da je sve ispalo ok

----------


## eva133

Samo neka prođe, izdržat ću ja.
Sve su cure izdržale nekako, pa neću valjda ja biti najveća kukavica.
Pao mi je kamen sa srca, a sad kako god bude. I ako bude prazan, nema veze, bar ću znati.

----------


## ValaMala

Eva, mila, nećeš znati. Nemoj gledati ovaj ciklus i ovaj jedan folikul kao pokazatelj cijele situacije. Svaki ciklus je priča za sebe i žene koje su potpuno zdrave u ponekom ciklusu imaju prazan folikul. Ja čvrsto vjerujem da će se u ovome pronaći lijepa i zdrava j.s., ali ako slučajno neće, nemoj pomisliti da je to tako uvijek ili se jako izbedirati. 

Ova cura što je na zadnjoj punkciji bila s nama i uletjela u zadnji tren, jer je imala više folikula, a trebao je biti aih (ovih nekoliko su se povećali valjda baš to jutro) nažalost nije imala j.s. ni u jednom od 3 punktirana. Ali to doista ne znači ništa, znaš i sama.  

A što se punkcije tiče, nećeš ni osjetiti, sigurna sam, samo se pokušaj na stolu opustiti i normalno diši

----------


## eva133

Joj da disanje. Sestra mi uvijek kaže da sam zaboravila disati.
Išla sam primiti štopericu kod nas na hitnu. Prije nije bilo nikada problema. Danas su me tražili uputnicu i kao ne može bez uputnice, pa su me ispitivali koja mi je dijagnoza. Polomila se ja dok sam im objasnila, a jedna nadrndana doktorica mi je rekla da je ovo hitna i da tu dolaze samo hitni slučajevi i da šta ja hoću. Ako mi nije 5 puta ponovila da je to hitna za hitne slučajeve. Još mi je samo to trebalo do potpune sreće. Uglavnom, dobila sam štopericu uz 100 upitnika, kao da sam s marsa pala.

----------


## ValaMala

Znam točno kako si se osjećala. Moja prva štoperica je bila popračena trčanjem po cijeloj Vinogradskoj bolnici, od hitne pa raznih odjela na koje su me slali ko zadnje smeće i naravno tisućama pitanja kao da sam došla da mi ubrizgaju heroin... Ma joj, poslije toga sam se zaklela da si to neću više nikada priuštiti. Idem na VV, a ako se potrefi tako da ne rade (tada je bio baš Badnjak), onda ću u kućnoj radinosti...

----------


## eva133

I lijepo sam im rekla da mi to nije prvi put, nego da sam već dva puta bila i bez problema dobila.
Mislim, osjećala sam se kao debil kad me pitala koja vam je dijagnoza i gdje vam je uputnica. 
Kaže zaštitar da inače ne bude nikoga, ali baš u to vrijeme joj je čekalo 5 ljudi i baš se vidjelo da je nadrndana.
Pa nisam joj ja kriva što se ona baš ovo veče mislila odmarati.
Na kraju sam mi i rekla da sam znala da bi mi svekrva dala injekciju, jer samo to trebam.

----------


## ivf

> Eto još jedne korisne informacije i razlike u protokolima. Kod nas obje po starom je bilo 1dc.
> 
> Ja ću vjerojatno od proljeća u nove postupke, ali na žalost ne više na VV.
> Malo su me usporili spontani, ali idemo dalje pa kako treba biti bit će.


a, zasto spontani?Koliko ti je godina?

----------


## ivf

> Nisam sigurna, ali i za Petrovu 3 moraš se prethodno naručiti i naoružati strpljenjem jer svejedno čekaš preko sat vremena.


mozes u priv.laborima

----------


## ValaMala

Cure moram MORAM ovo podijeliti s vama! Mm i ja smo prvo bili zbunjeni, pa fakat ljuti, ali na kraju smo se smijali ko dva bedasta! 

Dakle, priča počinje kad je mm krajem prošle g. na VV bio kod androloga i radio spermiogram. Nakon toga su ga pitali želi li da mu nalaz šalju doma (u tom slučaju treba platiti nešto sitno za poštarinu). Mm je rekao da nipošto ne šalju na adresu, nego ćemo mi podignuti nalaz kad budemo gore. Razlog tome što nismo htjeli da šalju na adresu je taj što je mm prijavljen još na staroj adresi kod staraca, a mi smo podstanari, pa nismo mijenjali adrese (također, starcima nije rekao ništa o tome  da imamo problema s bebo-rađenjem i ne želimo da to znaju već iz nekih drugih razloga - sveki je srčani bolesnik itd.).

I što bi? Za nekoliko tjedana zove moja sveki sva zabrinuta, došao je neki nalaz u pošti s klinike za dijabetes, pa što je, jel mm dobro, itd. Jedva je umirili, izmislili nešto, uzeli kovertu - nije otvarala naravno i to je bilo to. Naljutilo nas je to, ali smo se složili da je vjerojatno bila  neka  zabuna i pustili smo na miru.

A sad ide ono nenormalno. Mm prošli mjesec otišao na kontrolu opet kod androloga i ponovio spermiogram. Ovaj put nakon svega sjedi s dr. i kaže mu da je prošli put nalaz došao na adresu i da nikako ne želi da se to ponovi. Doktor kaže, svakako, i na vrh nalaza, tamo gdje je ime i adresa napiše unutar same adrese (iza ulice, ispred grada) veliko boldano *NE SLATI!*, kako onaj tko je odgovoran  za to nikako ne bi previdio to da NE ŽELIMO DA NAM ŠALJU DOMA.

Pogađate, jučer zove sveki sva u strahu, jao, opet je došlo nešto s klinike za dijabetes, što se događa...!!! Poblesavili smo, totalno. Odlučili sutra nakon bete otići ravno andrologu, pa neka nam objasni koji moron šalje  te stvari i što se događa?!

ALI TO NIJE SVE!!!

Dođemo danas do staraca mm po tu kovertu a na koverti piše (izmijenila sam podatke, ali da skužite budalaštinu):

Pero Perić 
Lastovska 34, *NE SLATI!*
10000 Zagreb

Prvo smo se gledali, onda smo gledali kovertu, a onda smo se slomili od smijeha. Kaže mm da će sutra tražiti da mu dovedu osobu koja je to tako poslala, samo da ju vidi, ništa drugo. Fakat, što mislite kako izgleda osoba koja je u stanju tako nešto napraviti?!

I s druge strane to da nemaju što narušavati našu privatnost, osobito nakon što nas oni 2x pitaju želimo li da šalju i 2x kažemo neeeee

----------


## inana

> Cure moram MORAM ovo podijeliti s vama! Mm i ja smo prvo bili zbunjeni, pa fakat ljuti, ali na kraju smo se smijali ko dva bedasta! 
> 
> Dakle, priča počinje kad je mm krajem prošle g. na VV bio kod androloga i radio spermiogram. Nakon toga su ga pitali želi li da mu nalaz šalju doma (u tom slučaju treba platiti nešto sitno za poštarinu). Mm je rekao da nipošto ne šalju na adresu, nego ćemo mi podignuti nalaz kad budemo gore. Razlog tome što nismo htjeli da šalju na adresu je taj što je mm prijavljen još na staroj adresi kod staraca, a mi smo podstanari, pa nismo mijenjali adrese (također, starcima nije rekao ništa o tome  da imamo problema s bebo-rađenjem i ne želimo da to znaju već iz nekih drugih razloga - sveki je srčani bolesnik itd.).
> 
> I što bi? Za nekoliko tjedana zove moja sveki sva zabrinuta, došao je neki nalaz u pošti s klinike za dijabetes, pa što je, jel mm dobro, itd. Jedva je umirili, izmislili nešto, uzeli kovertu - nije otvarala naravno i to je bilo to. Naljutilo nas je to, ali smo se složili da je vjerojatno bila  neka  zabuna i pustili smo na miru.
> 
> A sad ide ono nenormalno. Mm prošli mjesec otišao na kontrolu opet kod androloga i ponovio spermiogram. Ovaj put nakon svega sjedi s dr. i kaže mu da je prošli put nalaz došao na adresu i da nikako ne želi da se to ponovi. Doktor kaže, svakako, i na vrh nalaza, tamo gdje je ime i adresa napiše unutar same adrese (iza ulice, ispred grada) veliko boldano *NE SLATI!*, kako onaj tko je odgovoran  za to nikako ne bi previdio to da NE ŽELIMO DA NAM ŠALJU DOMA.
> 
> Pogađate, jučer zove sveki sva u strahu, jao, opet je došlo nešto s klinike za dijabetes, što se događa...!!! Poblesavili smo, totalno. Odlučili sutra nakon bete otići ravno andrologu, pa neka nam objasni koji moron šalje  te stvari i što se događa?!
> ...


smješno, da ali- kaj da ja tebi velim da sva tri puta kad sam išla po nalaze na zvjezdu, iako sam svaki put rekla- ne slati- i oni to napisali i na uputnicu i na onaj papirić, sva tri puta sam saznala da su nalazi gotovi od sestre koja me nazvala da su stigli nalazi, znači svaki put je napisao da se ne šalje doktoru, da ću osobno doći, i sva tri puta poslano... katastrofa... a da nam ovo stigne doma, a poštar uredno ubacuje susjedu, koji im je ujedno i rod, i uvijek uredno ZABUNOM otvori i tak otvoreno vrati...ja bi poludila od bjesa... haha..

----------


## arizona311

Ovo s NE SLATI se i nama par puta dogodilo. Također poslije razgovora s andrologom i s-gram. I naravno da je još stiglo i na krivu adresu. 
Barem nam kuverta nije otvarana, koma inana.

----------


## inana

kaj bi bila koma, osim susjeda i debeli dio familije je znao da mi nalaz brisa nije dobar i da trebam antibiotik... ccccc, budale... ali njega i tak više zanimaju moji telefonski računi i izvadci iz banke, hehehe...

----------


## ValaMala

jao, užas...

Inače, počelo je neko smeđe brljavljenje, ne mogu vjerovati, ovo je prvi put da sam dobila mengu dok uzimam utriće!

----------


## nana1976

ValaMala bez obzira na to samo ti sutra izvadi betu, jer bilo je cura koje su imale normalno krvareje, a bile trudne.

----------


## eva133

*Vala* zbilja, ne mogu vjerovati.
Mene isto zanima što je ta osoba koja je slala mislila kad je uz adresu napisala NE SLATI.
Očito je mislila da je to dio adrese :Laughing:

----------


## eva133

> jao, užas...
> 
> Inače, počelo je neko smeđe brljavljenje, ne mogu vjerovati, ovo je prvi put da sam dobila mengu dok uzimam utriće!


Pričekaj sa zaključkom.
Sutra ćeš sve saznati.
Sretno!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Eva*, ja sam sutra gore prije 8 vaditi krv i odlučila sam ostati na VV do 11 kada dr. objavljuje bete. Mm radi, pa mu je nezgodno izlaziti po mene pa natrag itd., a dr. prvo u ordinaciju zove punkcije, pa transfere, a na kraju nas bete. Tako da ćemo se definitivno družiti... Lijepo se naspavaj draga! Sutra je tvoj dan!

----------


## ValaMala

Što se tiče moje bete, nemam apsolutno nikakvu nadu. Mislim, ako je dlakavo, ima njušku i 4 noge i kaže vau-vau, onda je pas i to je to. Dakle ako su testovi minus, temperatura opala, dolje spoting ustrajno danas cijeli dan i pojačava se, onda nije trudnoća, menga je! Samo mi je teško sutra prolaziti kroz tu farsu, vađenje krvi, pa čekanje da mi on tužno kaže da ništa od toga sada i da moram na pauzu...  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Evo bila na wc-u, prava žarko crvena menga 100%. To je to

----------


## ksena28

ajde, nije to ništa strašno, samo hrabro naprijed... sve to ide u rok službe, teško je i boli, ali ta bol prođe i nova snaga izranja sa svakim novim danom! 

napiši nam danas malo kakva je situacija gore...

----------


## RuzicaSB

*ValaMala* zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Curke evo me konačno. 

Ipak sam morala vaditi betu, unatoč krvarenju i ona je 2, dakle ništa. No dobro, bar sada možemo dalje. Dogovor je da dođem sada 3dc i ako ne bude cisti idemo u polu-stimulirani ivf. Nadam se da će mi tijelo biti prijatelj i neće razviti neke glupave klomifenske ciste!

Mali izvještaj s VV danas.

Bila je doista velika gužva. Na punkciji je bilo nekih 6-7 cura, između njih i naša Eva. Večina ih je bila iz prirodnjaka ili polu-stimuliranih i tek par stimuliranih, no bila je kod svih neka loša situacija s j.s. Eva ima 1 j.s., presretna je i puno vas pozdravlja. Transfer je u srijedu ako sve bude ok. Osim nje još samo 2 cure su imale j.s. i to jedna iz potpuno prirodnog ciklusa. Ostale nisu imale ni jednu, a jednoj curi su za vrijeme punkcije pukla 2 folikula, tako da su joj napravili inseminaciju.

Jedan od muževa (od cure koja je imala 3 folikula) jadan nikako nije mogao dati uzorak, tako da je bila cijela gužva oko toga. Na koncu uopće ne znam što je bilo s njima. Curi su punktirali folikule, a što je bilo s njim, nemam pojma. Otišao je na 4.kat gdje je kao mirnije, ali ga nikako nije bilo natrag. Dr. Kniewald je puno puta dolazio u čekaonicu i pitao jel se vratio, na kraju je došao i otišao nekud s dr. Kniewaldom... ma grozno sve zajedno... 

Bilo je nekih 4-5 transfera, od cijele te gužve doista nisam uspjela  pratiti tko što kada kako...  :Smile:  U nekoliko navrata je nestalo struje tako da su se svi prepali da neće biti postupaka, ali na kraju je bilo sve ok.

Prije mene su nalaze bete dobile 2 cure i obje su trudnice! Bilo ih je divno vidjeti. Što da vam kažem, iako sam sve znala, rastužila me ta moja nikakva betica... Želim konačno i ja biti jedna od tih cura koje  gledam kako se vesele i plaču jer su uspjele...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* drzim fige da sljedeci postupak bude dobitan pa da i ti places od srece, i ja sam bila danas gore na folikulometriji i izgleda da ce punkcija bit u petak  :Shock:

----------


## hope31

Bok cure,nova sam imam 31 godinu 9 godina u braku i ništa od trudnoće svi nalazi u redu , tako kažu doktori.Naručena sam u srijedu na pregled u VV pa me zanima zna li tko možda hoće li me odmah ubaciti na postupak s obzirom da sam dugo u braku i nije došlo do trudnoće ili sam nenormalna kad je sve u redu pod navodnicima a opet ništa....

----------


## ruža82

vala :Love:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Bok cure,nova sam imam 31 godinu 9 godina u braku i ništa od trudnoće svi nalazi u redu , tako kažu doktori.Naručena sam u srijedu na pregled u VV pa me zanima zna li tko možda hoće li me odmah ubaciti na postupak s obzirom da sam dugo u braku i nije došlo do trudnoće ili sam nenormalna kad je sve u redu pod navodnicima a opet ništa....


Mislim da nece, mislim da ce te slat da napravis razno razne nalaze, hormone,...jesi isla na savjetovanje pravno i psiholosko

----------


## majalena

bok cure može li mi tko odgovoriti  samo šta je to polu-stimulirani ciklus?idem u postupak  3.dc i sad ne koristim kontracepcijske tabl. kao za prvi put nego mi je rekao kad dođem da će mi onda dati sve potrebno...

----------


## hope31

ne još ništa nisam išla, naručila sam se prvi dan ciklusa pa su me naručili za 8 dan ciklusa na pregled, imam novi papa test uzv, hsg, brisevi su mi stariji malo to ću morat sigurno ponoviti , muž ima spermiogram star 1 godinu i to će naravno morati obaviti sve on ponovno i kod urologa,nisam išla na još nikakvo savjetovanje kod psihologa ali prijateljica mi kaže ona je bila u 1 mjesecu na IVf-u da je išla samo na pregled sa brisevima i muž je išao dati spermiogram dva puta i onda su išli na savjetovanje i dobila inekcije i štopericu i odmah na postupak i evo trudna je dva mjeseca :Smile: )mene zanima hoće li to dugo trajati koje ću sve pretrage morat ponovno napraviti.....tnx na strpljenju

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, super, petak je brzo, bit će ovo dobitno, vidjet ćeš!  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

* Popis ljudi za medije - važno!* 

Dragi naši forumaši i forumašice!
Trebamo vašu pomoć. Kako bismo se i dalje mogli boriti protiv nepravde koja nam je nanešena ovim zakonom, ali i kako bismo mogli educirati javnost o neplodnosti, ukazivati na probleme s kojima se susrećemo - moramo snaći snage i izaći u medije. 
Kako se takav angažman obično u kratkom vremenskom periodu, često je teško naći nekoga tko bi bio voljan reći par riječi o svom mpo stažu.
ZATO: _Molim sve vas koji ste u mogućnosti i želite na bilo koji način progovoriti o tome da mi pošaljete svoje podatke na pp._
_Nije bitno koliko imate godina, postupaka iza sebe, nije bitna ni dijagnoza ni vrsta postupka, jeste li uspjeli ili ne - bitna je samo dobra volja!_
Možete naglasiti da u obzir dolaze samo *anonimne izjave, novinski članci ili ste spremni izaći pred kamere i snimiti prilog ili čak doći u live emisiju.* 
Napravit ćemo popis ljudi za medije - samo tako ćemo moći na vrijeme reagirati na upite novinara.
Svaki vaš glas nam je iznimno važan
Beskrajno vam hvala za odaziv!

----------


## hope31

U kojoj si ti fazi ako smijem pitati, ja evo sada idem prvi puta u VV na pregled i dogovor.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> U kojoj si ti fazi ako smijem pitati, ja evo sada idem prvi puta u VV na pregled i dogovor.


Ja sam sada u postupku za prvi IVF, prije toga sam imala dvije inseminacije u prirodnom ciklusu.
Ja sam prvi put dosla na VV prije tri godine ali sam imala problema sa povisenim prl-om pa je zato tako dugo trajalo  :Grin: 
Nadam se da ces ti brzo doci do svog postupka  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Bok cure,nova sam imam 31 godinu 9 godina u braku i ništa od trudnoće svi nalazi u redu , tako kažu doktori.Naručena sam u srijedu na pregled u VV pa me zanima zna li tko možda hoće li me odmah ubaciti na postupak s obzirom da sam dugo u braku i nije došlo do trudnoće ili sam nenormalna kad je sve u redu pod navodnicima a opet ništa....


morat ćeš napravit papu i briseve (osim ako ih već nemaš), spolne hormone 3dc, testiranje na hiv i hepatitis (ti i tvoj muž), a muž ti mora napravit kod njih pregled kod androloga i spermiogram i kad to sve skupiš krećeš, e da ako nisi radila prohodnost jajavoda možda te i na to pošalje

----------


## tajna30

ValaMala,jako mi je žao što nije uspjelo ovaj put,al krećeš odmah dalje,
pa dao Bog da sljedeći put uspije!

Sretno!

----------


## inana

> Evo bila na wc-u, prava žarko crvena menga 100%. To je to


ValaMala, eto, čekala si me, makar ne svojom voljom, i travanj bu dobitni mjesec, po planu i dogovoru!!!  ; ))

----------


## hope31

I ja se nadam da ću brzo doći na red,koliko dugo sam u braku dobro da nisam pukla još, teško mi je muža bilo nagovoriti da krene sa svim tim i da pristane inače bi ja i ranije išla.Nadam se  da ćeš uspjeti,želim ti to iskreno...koliko godina imaš i koliko si u braku

----------


## hope31

Papu novu imam ali briseve ne, tako da znam da ću ih morat napraviti ali ih se istovremeno i bojim, jer sam prije imala klamidiju....stvarno me strah.Prohodnost sam radila prije 8 mjeseci.S obzirom da sam nova da li si ti već išla na postupak ili tek ideš....

----------


## hope31

Znači inseminacije nisu uspjele, nemoj zamjeriti što ja ovako zbrda zdola pišem,ja se najviše bojim briseva jer sam prije godinu i pol imala klamidiju :Sad: (

----------


## hope31

Joj cure ja sam tako nervozna i tako se bojim idem prvi puta, sutra imam dogovoreno oko 10 sati ali samo ja rekli su da MM sada ne mora na pregled, on će valjda poslije mene,ne znam, strah me zato što sam u braku 9 godina bojim se neuspjeha već sam toliko puta proplakala noći ne znam jako sam uplašena....

----------


## pirica

> Papu novu imam ali briseve ne, tako da znam da ću ih morat napraviti ali ih se istovremeno i bojim, jer sam prije imala klamidiju....stvarno me strah.Prohodnost sam radila prije 8 mjeseci.S obzirom da sam nova da li si ti već išla na postupak ili tek ideš....


nemoj da te bude strah, ponovi briseve

ja sam "stara" imam djete iz prvog ivf, sad idem po drugo dva postupka odradila i ništa, spremam se ponovo u 5.mj

----------


## ValaMala

*hope31*, samo hrabro, draga. Strahove pusti na stranu i nosi se sa svakim problemom kad dođe, nemoj brinuti o njima unaprijed. Brisevi će biti ok, ali ako ne budu, onda ćeš rješavati taj problem prvo, pa onda dalje. Ova cijela priča zaista ide korak po korak i nema požurivanja. Kad ti to kažem ja - najveća  nestrpljivica na svijetu - onda možeš uzeti kao istinu. 

I znaš, jako je važan i tvoj stav i psihičko stanje. Iako dugo pokušavate, kako i sama kažeš niste još nikada pokušali iskoristiti pomoć medicine i ovo je veliki i važan prvi korak ka vašem djetetu. Zato gledaj na to pozitivno, nemoj se ničega bojati i želim ti da uskoro budeš vesela i bezbrižna trudnica! 

A bilo što te zanima, uvijek pitaj, pitaj, pitaj. I to  prvo i osnovno svog MPO doktora, a onda i ovdje na forumu jer ima cura koje  su puno toga prošle i ovo zaista zna biti riznica znanja i iskustva

----------


## hope31

Hvala vam cure na podršci, imat ću ja još sigurno sto pitanja, javim se kad se vratim sa pregleda.....

----------


## hope31

ValaMala hvala ti puno na ovako iskrenom odgovoru, javim se kada se vratim sa pregleda.Nisam sve stigla prelistati da li si ti u postupku, u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## ValaMala

Jučer sam vadila betu i ništa od zadnjeg ivf-a (na klomifenima). Sutra mi je 3dc i idem gore da dr. pogleda kakvo je stanje s jajnicima i ako nema cisti idemo u polu-stimulirani ivf odmah ovaj ciklus. Ti si kod dr. A. ili kod doktorice?

Inače curke, naša Eva je zvala embriologa jutros i saznala da se njena stanica oplodila! Bravo *Eva*!

----------


## hope31

I ja sam sutra tamo oko 10 nisu mi rekli kod koga idem, možda se i vidimo i upoznamo.....ne znam da li idem kod doktora ili doktorice....bit će sreće za tebe, mora uspijeti....

----------


## hope31

jajnici moraju biti spremni :Smile: )

----------


## lady25

bok curke!!!
Evo mene opet, imam toliko upitnika iznad glave da krenem nebi do sutra završila...
Bila sam jućer na uzv, dao mi jasmin da krenem pit iako baš nije bilo pravo krvarenje tj nešto je smeđe nije kako bi trebalo bit.Moram se javit sljedeći mjesec 3dc s uputnicom za ivf/icsi, nekakve kapsule i vaginalete...
mene zanima dali je vama tko šta objasnio, zašto to pijem, šta će se događat, kakav je sami postupak... na moje pitanje njemu da bi voljela da dođem s mužem da nam se sve objasni( jer je m izvan sebe od sve toga) odgovor je bio "bit ćete pravovremeno obavjesteni kad krene postupak" a ja mislim ako danas uzmem jasnim i pripremim sve to za sljedeći mjesec da sam ja već krenula s postupkom ili se varam???
Ja neznam šta da napravim ipak se tu radi o mom tijelu, o mom djetetu...a ne o pečenju kruha pa ako ne ispadne dobro nema veze!

----------


## hope31

ja ne kužim zašto su mene naručili 8 dan ciklusa, a muža uopće nisu naručili na nikakve preglede, iz vukovara sam pa ko zna koliko puta ću morati dolaziti ali nije mi ni to problem, ne znam da li oni tamo mogu napraviti briseve i ostale pretrage???

----------


## lady25

> ja ne kužim zašto su mene naručili 8 dan ciklusa, a muža uopće nisu naručili na nikakve preglede, iz vukovara sam pa ko zna koliko puta ću morati dolaziti ali nije mi ni to problem, ne znam da li oni tamo mogu napraviti briseve i ostale pretrage???


Eto to je to, niko ništa ne govori! Nije ti problem doći ni 50puta kao i nama svima ali zašto da dolaziš toliko puta ako to možeš sve odjednom obavit.

----------


## ValaMala

*hope31*, dr. je vjerojatno pogledao spermiogram tvog muža, ako si ga imala u nalazima? Ako je spermiogram loš ili tvoja dijagnoza takva da morate na ivf ili icsi, onda ti možda muž i neće ići na pregled kod androloga gore. Na dan punkcije tm će dati spermu i tada će biolozi vidjeti kakva je konkretna situacija s tim uzorkom. Nakon što tebi naprave punkciju, j.s prolaze proces oplodnje.

Hoću reći da muškarci ne prolaze nužno pregled kod androloga, valjda je to ovisno o situaciji, prijašnjim postupcima, dijagnozi i nalazima koje već imate.

----------


## ValaMala

*lady25*, nažalost tako je kako si i zaključila, nitko te neće  posjesti i nadugo  i naširoko ti sve ispričati i objasniti, kako bi trebalo, osobito nekome tko prvi put kreće sa cijelom pričom. Ne opravdavam to, no ipak postoji razlika u državnim bolnicama, gdje je gužva i kod privatnika gdje za jako jako puno love, za isti postupak  dobiješ još i puno više vremena za razgovor i tetošenje. 

Vidjet ćeš s vremenom da će dr. odgovoriti na sva tvoja pitanja, no ti se moraš postaviti tako i pred njim. Ne mislim bezobrazno, nego sjedi i pitaj stvari koje ne razumiješ dok ti se ne objasne. Ako misliš da ćeš zaboraviti nešto, zapiši. Ja apsolutno sve uvijek pitam što mi nije jasno i moram reći da sam uvijek dobila odgovor (i nije kao da će te izbaciti iz ordinacije ili ti reći da ti neće odgovoriti). 

Što se tiče yasmina, puno cura uzima kontracepciju u ciklusu prije postupka, između ostalog i da se spriječi bilo kakva mogućnost trudnoće, ali mislim da ima još neki razlog, možda ti odgovori netko tko je pio. 

Ako sada kreneš s yasminom, to ne znači nužno da si krenula u postupak (u svakom slučaju to se ne računa u onih 6). 3dc ćete se dogovoriti o stimulaciji i svemu i tada lijepo uđi s mužem i razgovarajte o svemu što vas zanima. Nakon toga će tm izaći da te dr. pregleda. Ukoliko imaš neke sumnje u vezi svega ovoga,  lijepo kreni s yasminom kako ti je i rekao, ali sutra nazovi sestre i naruči se kod njega odmah za preksutra, uđi unutra i razgovaraj. 

I šaljem ti pp  :Wink:

----------


## ValaMala

*Lady25*, izgleda da ti još ne mogu slati priv. poruke, valjda dok te administratori ne odobre, obično prođe neko vrijeme.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam pila kontracepciju prosli mjesec, dr. je rekao da je to zato da se smire jajnici, kad sam mu ja rekla da mi nisu bas "sjele", on ce meni na to da su njemu napravile sta su trebale  :Smile: 
Od 3 dc smo i mm i ja pili antibiotik svaki dan po jedan i tako 5 dana, i ja sam dobila vaginalete 10 kom svaki dan po jednu za dezinfekciju rodnice i to je to  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

*hope31*, imaš pp. Svakako ćemo se vidjeti sutra, javi mi se obavezno!

----------


## majalena

meni još nitko nije odg.šta je to polu stimulirani postupak pa bi molila ak je netko u tome da mi odgovori.i ja sam pila u prvom postupku yasmine ali sad ne pijem nikakve tablete nego mi je samo rečeno  doći 3 dc. jesam li možda krivo skužila doktora nešto?molim vas odgovorite mi

----------


## hope31

ValaMala poslala sam ti poruku na pp...vidimo se svakako

----------


## Aurora*

> meni još nitko nije odg.šta je to polu stimulirani postupak pa bi molila ak je netko u tome da mi odgovori.i ja sam pila u prvom postupku yasmine ali sad ne pijem nikakve tablete nego mi je samo rečeno  doći 3 dc. jesam li možda krivo skužila doktora nešto?molim vas odgovorite mi


*majalena* polustimulirani postupak obicno podrazumijeva Klomifen tablete od 2. ili 3. dc koje se piju 5 dana i onda se na to u narednih par dana dodaju injekcije Gonala ili Menopura (i mozda jos Cetrotide). Polustimulirani se naziva zato sto se ne ide s punom stimulacijom, nego s blazom kombinacijom i dozom lijekova. 

Dakle ne brini nista kada odes 3. dc sve ce ti doktor reci. Sretno u postupku!

----------


## kiša

evo cure da i ja javim da nisam radila betu nego ponovila test koji je bio naravno negativan
ali ništa idemo dalje
_Valamala_ žao mi je za tvoju betu, ali mi je baš drago da si uspila odmah ući u postupak, želim da ti to bude zadnji i dobitni, ja ću se malo odmoriti, ipak sam bila u punom stimuliranom postupku

nove cure želim vam puno sreće i strpljenja

----------


## Moe

> Što se tiče yasmina, puno cura uzima kontracepciju u ciklusu prije postupka, između ostalog i da se spriječi bilo kakva mogućnost trudnoće, ali mislim da ima još neki razlog, možda ti odgovori netko tko je pio.


Nisam pila, no nasla sam slijedece, mozda nekome pomogne u odgonetanju zasto trebaju piti kontracepciju:
Na stranici neplodnost.hr pise slijedece:
_Svim protokolima ponekad prethodi terapija kontraceptivima kroz 1-2 mjeseca, da bi se smanjila mogućnost ciste na jajniku prije početka postupka, i radi tajminga postupka.
_

----------


## pirica

ja sam pila kontracepciju, iz razloga da se smire jajnici i da se u idući ciklus ne prenesu hormoni iz tog ciklusa

----------


## kiša

> bok curke!!!
> Evo mene opet, imam toliko upitnika iznad glave da krenem nebi do sutra završila...
> Bila sam jućer na uzv, dao mi jasmin da krenem pit iako baš nije bilo pravo krvarenje tj nešto je smeđe nije kako bi trebalo bit.Moram se javit sljedeći mjesec 3dc s uputnicom za ivf/icsi, nekakve kapsule i vaginalete...
> mene zanima dali je vama tko šta objasnio, zašto to pijem, šta će se događat, kakav je sami postupak... na moje pitanje njemu da bi voljela da dođem s mužem da nam se sve objasni( jer je m izvan sebe od sve toga) odgovor je bio "bit ćete pravovremeno obavjesteni kad krene postupak" a ja mislim ako danas uzmem jasnim i pripremim sve to za sljedeći mjesec da sam ja već krenula s postupkom ili se varam???
> Ja neznam šta da napravim ipak se tu radi o mom tijelu, o mom djetetu...a ne o pečenju kruha pa ako ne ispadne dobro nema veze!


jasmin ti je dao da ti malo smiri jajnike i hormone (ako nisu bili u redu), bar je meni tako bilo, i tad je bio siguran da ću idući mj. ući u postupak, znači budi spremna da idući ciklus vjerojatno ideš u postupak, nažalost ne dobiješ puno objašnjenja, ali budi uporna, vidit ćeš da je dr. dobar samo im je na našu žalost praksa takva da se nemaju vremena posvećivati puno pacijenticama, sretno

----------


## kiša

> ja ne kužim zašto su mene naručili 8 dan ciklusa, a muža uopće nisu naručili na nikakve preglede, iz vukovara sam pa ko zna koliko puta ću morati dolaziti ali nije mi ni to problem, ne znam da li oni tamo mogu napraviti briseve i ostale pretrage???



briseve i papa test ćeš morati raditi kod svog soc. ginekologa, to će ti dr. reći vjerojatno prilikom idućeg pregleda, a i ostalo što ti bude trebalo, muža nisu naručili jer smatra da nije potrebno, a taj dio ti je objasnila valamala, znam da ste zbunjene, jer ste na početku, ali vrlo brzo ćete pohvatati konce, samo strpljenja

----------


## hope31

hvala na odgovoru ,znam da ću briseve morat radit kod svog ginekologa ali sam mislila da će i muža naručiti na spermiogram i ostale pretrage.a valjda će mi sutra sve objasniti na pregledu....

----------


## majalena

> *majalena* polustimulirani postupak obicno podrazumijeva Klomifen tablete od 2. ili 3. dc koje se piju 5 dana i onda se na to u narednih par dana dodaju injekcije Gonala ili Menopura (i mozda jos Cetrotide). Polustimulirani se naziva zato sto se ne ide s punom stimulacijom, nego s blazom kombinacijom i dozom lijekova. 
> 
> Dakle ne brini nista kada odes 3. dc sve ce ti doktor reci. Sretno u postupku!


hvala puno na odgovoru. :Smile:

----------


## lady25

cure hvala vam  na odgovorima, valjda od toga svega živčeki popuste   :Smile: 

Nisam počela pit jasmin jer nisam kako treba prokrvarila...pa ću sljedeći mjesec prvi dan počet pit sad neznam nije mi ništa reko dali se onda javim opet sljedeći mjesec 3dc ili tek nakon ture jasmina 3dc  :Confused:

----------


## pirica

*majalena* a kad krećeš

----------


## kiša

> cure hvala vam  na odgovorima, valjda od toga svega živčeki popuste  
> 
> Nisam počela pit jasmin jer nisam kako treba prokrvarila...pa ću sljedeći mjesec prvi dan počet pit sad neznam nije mi ništa reko dali se onda javim opet sljedeći mjesec 3dc ili tek nakon ture jasmina 3dc


svakako nazovi dr.-a, nemoj se ustručavati, pitaj što ti nije jasno da nebi slučajno nešto pogrešno napravila, a i bit ćeš puno mirnija, ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi sad pila jasmin

----------


## kiša

_lady 25_, ove vaginalete što ti je rekao da nabaviš do idućeg ciklusa, ti je malo teže naći pa ti ih je najbolje kupiti u ljekarni na VV, i sestre obično napomenu da ih je potrebno držati u hladnjaku

----------


## lady25

reko mi je da ako se ne pojaća krvarenje da ne pijem nego tek sljedeći mjesec prvi dan.Evo ovako mi je napisao nalaz.
uterus primjerene veličine i morfologije. endometrij još zadebljan, 7mm. desni jajnik primjerene velićine i morfologije, lijevi jajnik pimjerene veličine i morfologije.
pričekati pravo krvarenje, od prvog dana Yasmin 1x1

3 dan sljedećeg ciklusa s uputnicom ua ivf/icsi i hiramycin kapsulama 2 kutij i na tatraborat vag.( već kupila i u hladnjaku su)

Što znaći to zadebljan, koliki mora bit?
sorry šta sam naporna al sve mi je ovo novo i već sam spomenula da mi niko ništa nije reko pa ste mi vi nada, hvala vam!!

----------


## pirica

*lady25* endometrij ti na početku ciklusa trab biti tanji, koliko točno hmmm ne znam, tvoj je debljine za cca 8dc

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke VV-ice! 

Jutros je dr. vidio da su mi i jajnici i maternica super i pala je odluka da idemo u moj 1. stimulirani ciklus. Uglavnom, od danas sam na igli  :Smile: , gonali, u subotu 1. pregled, pa ćemo vidjeti kako dalje. Još sam dobila i one neke natrij vaginalete do daljnjeg, te hiramicin antibiotik za mm i mene sljedećih 5 dana. Još sam u šoku, ali i presretna što konačno idem na pravu stimulaciju... 

Inače, naša Eva je imala danas et 1 embrija (biologica je rekla dosta dobrog) i dogovorena beta je za 1.4. 

Sjećate se kada sam pisala da sam bila prisutna kad je ono jednom hrpa cura izašla od dr. sa velikim betama? E pa danas sam srela gore 3 od njih. Sretne, bebice se lijepo razvijaju, već su čule srčeka. Dvije od njih su bez skoro ikakvih simptoma,  no ova treća jadna toliko povrača da su je danas gore stavili na infuziju. Doslovce ne može popiti ni čašu vode. Ono što je zanimljivo je to što je ta ista cura na dan kad je saznala betu (1200) govorila da je bila sigurna da nije trudna, čak je dan prije bete dizala neki krevet...

----------


## hope31

ValaMala doktorica mi je rekla da mi je dolje sve oik, imam puno folikula sve dobro izgleda,11.04.muž ide na androloške pretrage i idemo isti dan na pravno savjetovanje da odmah se to obavi.Ja sutra idem raditi briseve pa nakon što dobijemo nalaze od androloških pretraga ja se naručujem 3dc na vađenje krvi i onda kreće postupak.Samo se nadam da će brisevi biti ok, ako ne strpit ćemo se malo....Drago mi je da ti krećeš sa svojom stimulacijom, rekla sam ti jučer da će jajnici biti spremni :Smile: ).Baš mi je drago i zbog tebe i Eve nadam se da ću se uskoro i ja veseliti......javljaj stanje.....

----------


## tarajan

> Zasto mi je onda rekao da primim u deset ???  Ako ide svaki dan u priblizno isto vrijeme onda bi mi dr. mogla dat jer radi od pola 1


Tomislava neka te to ne zabrinjava,ja sam prvu primila isto negdje oko podne,ali mi je sestra rekla da si je dajem oko9-10 sati u jutro,te da je to najbolje.Razlog nisam pitala.

----------


## Ela28

Eto i mene doma i ja od danas na pilulama nisu jasmin tražila sam neke druge jer se nisam dobro osjećala zadnji put od jasmina protokol standardni idući mjesec u postupak nabaviti hiramycin i tatraborat vag...I da pitala sam što ako me uhvati Uskrs rekao je doktor da će se raditi ako baš ne bude on biti će netko drugi od doktora...

Pozdrav evi   :Smile:  Tebe vala mala nisam ni vidjela brzo sam bila gotova već oko 08:30h pozdrav i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*Vala* super za start i neka i dalje bude uspješno

*Ela* a tko bi to drugi mogao biti umjesto njega??

----------


## ValaMala

*Ela*, stalno se mimoilazimo!

*hope*, baš mi je drago što si krenula punom parom, uskoro ćeš i ti biti čekalica bete. Samo korak po korak!

*pirice*, čula sam danas od Eve da je vidjela da je doktorica krenula raditi punkcije. Možda se misli na nju?

----------


## pirica

*Vala* imaš pp

----------


## eva133

Hej cure evo i mene.
Konačno sam došla kući. Kao što vas je moja glasnogovornica Vala izvještavala, u ponedjeljak sam bila na punkciji, a danas je bio et. 
Jedan folikul-jedna jajna stanica. Presretna sam. Betu vadim 1.4. Treba izdržati do tada.
Inače danas je bilo 3 punkcije, 3 transfera i 2 inseminacije. 
*Hope* drago mi je da smo se vidjele.
*Vala* :Kiss: 
*Ela* pozdrav i drži mi se

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, evo tebe i mrvice pored mužeka u vašem krevetu konačno! Sada mazi bušu i neka ti čekanje bude lagano i ispunjeno vašom ljubavlju i vjerom u budućnost. Divna si

----------


## pirica

*eva* neka ti ovi dani do bete prolete

----------


## eva133

Hvala Vala.
Hvala Pirice.
Nadam se da zadnji tjedan neću biti previše živčana.

----------


## pirica

> Hvala Vala.
> Hvala Pirice.
> Nadam se da zadnji tjedan neću biti previše živčana.


hoćeš, hoćeš ne brini

----------


## eva133

> hoćeš, hoćeš ne brini


 :Laughing:  znam

----------


## hope31

i meni je drago da smo se vidjele....želim ti svu sreću da uspiješ molim za sve vas cure kao i za sebe naravno...01.04. bit će ti najsretniji dan..pusa

----------


## Ela28

> *Vala* super za start i neka i dalje bude uspješno
> 
> *Ela* a tko bi to drugi mogao biti umjesto njega??


Pa ne znam morala sam pitati jer će me punkcija zahvatiti baš tih dana oko Uskrsa pa da mi sve ne propadne ako ne rade ali rekao mi je to što je rekao znači da će se raditi  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> Pa ne znam morala sam pitati jer će me punkcija zahvatiti baš tih dana oko Uskrsa pa da mi sve ne propadne ako ne rade ali rekao mi je to što je rekao znači da će se raditi


Cura što je bila na punkciji jučer je od doktorice pacijentica i rekla je da joj je ona radila punkciju. Oduševljena je. Kaže da nije ni osjetila, a da je doktorica bila jako nježnja. Vjerojatno će ona preuzeti Alebićeva punkcije.

----------


## eva133

> i meni je drago da smo se vidjele....želim ti svu sreću da uspiješ molim za sve vas cure kao i za sebe naravno...01.04. bit će ti najsretniji dan..pusa


Nemoj se ništa sekirati. Proći će neko vrijeme dok ne sakupiš sve nalaze, a onda ti to ide kao na traci. Ja vjerujem da ćeš ti do ljeta u postupak. Samo odmah kreni sa nalazima, nemoj ništa čekati jer vrijeme leti. Sretno.

----------


## hope31

Meni je jako drago da sam upoznala tebe i Evu, nadam se da ću se uskoro i ja pokrenuti..Pusa

----------


## pirica

cure drage sretno vam

ja spottingarim, znaći ništa od kućne radinosti, ali isto tako znaći da u travnju ipak na 3dc neću bit u zg tako da sve odgađam za svibanj, a to je tako dugo čekanja

----------


## eva133

> cure drage sretno vam
> 
> ja spottingarim, znaći ništa od kućne radinosti, ali isto tako znaći da u travnju ipak na 3dc neću bit u zg tako da sve odgađam za svibanj, a to je tako dugo čekanja


A joj, ali opusti se sad i lijepo provedi dolje da budeš spremna da 5.mj.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Maloprije dodoh sa VV-a, danas zadnji pregled, veceras stoperica u subotu punkcija, folikula ima dosta pa cemo vidjeti.
Bilo je dosta cura na punkciji, ako se ne varam sestra je prozvala njih osam  :Smile:

----------


## kiara79

a zašto vi na VV dobivate te vaginalete i Hiramicin...??

----------


## ValaMala

Vaginalete služe dezinfekciji cijele rodnice prije postupka, a hiramicin ima sličnu funkciju, djeluje protiv raznih bakterija kod oba partnera

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, kako uzbudljivo, puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## hope31

eva133 imaš pp

----------


## eva133

TOMISLAVA sretno sutra

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, ja sam sutra gore na 1. folikulometriji nakon 3 dana gonala. Možda se sretnemo? Ja ti imam srebrni lančić sa srcem, pa mi se javi ako želiš. Puno sreće na punkciji!

----------


## hope31

eva 133 kako prolaze dani,jesi luda od hormona :Smile: )1.4. će brzo doći....i bit će ti to happy day..

----------


## hope31

ValaMala kako je prošla folikulometrija

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Gotova punkcija i bolila ko sam vrag  :Razz: 
No dobro najgore je proslo, imam 12 js od toga ce mi vratiti dvije ako sve bude u redu, trensfer je u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej curke, kaže dr. da imam brdo folikula i punkcija će vjerojatno biti u petak. Ne zna se još kako će se situacija dalje razvijati, sve može biti. Nadam se da će se folikuli razvijati i dalje i da će ih biti dosta za punkciju, ali i dr. je rekao da ne možemo znati gdje će koji folikul stati ili nastaviti s rastom. Od danas sam na manjoj dozi gonala, 1 dnevno. I jao što me  ona plava sestra s naočalama ubola, sve sam zvijezde vidjela. Kad se ja piknem u trbuh, pecka taj gonal, ali ništa ovako jako...  :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

To sam i ja rekla, da ja sebi sama puno lakse dam injekciju

----------


## capka

Bok cure, zanima me da li se injekcije cetrotid isključivo pikaju u trbuh ili se mogu dati i u ruku kao menopuri i gonali?

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Moze i u ruku i u trbuh

----------


## pirica

*Vala* i *TOMISLAVA* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> *Vala* i *TOMISLAVA* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno


 Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala *pirice*, baš me strah ove punkcije..

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam friska sa punkcije, da boli boli ali evo danas kao da nista nije bilo

----------


## elen

Veliki pozdrav svima!
Evo, ne pišem baš ali, koliko stignem, pratim vaše borbu, priče, korake...
i da nekog ne izostavim SVIMA želim puno sreće, strpljenja i hrabrosti.
ja sam u očekivanju m.,..kad dobim, krećemo u akciju...
pozzzzz  :Smile: )

----------


## elen

> Ja sam friska sa punkcije, da boli boli ali evo danas kao da nista nije bilo


čestitam na hrabrosti i na 12 js  :Smile: 
jesu ti dali kakvu injekciju prije punkcije.., ili si popila kaj na svoju ruku?

----------


## eva133

*Vala* drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo. Znala sam ja da ćeš ti imati hrpu folikula. Ne brini bit će njih za punkciju.
*Hope* ne mogu vjerovati ali uopće nisam živčana. Kao da se ništa ne događa. Potpuno sam mirna. Vidjet ćemo kako
će biti kad se bude približavao 1.4.
*Tomislava* čestitam na js i ~~~~~~~~~ da se oplode

Inače danas sam se pikala decapeptylom, nije bilo baš tako strašno. Baš sam ponosna na sebe što sam uspjela.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> čestitam na hrabrosti i na 12 js 
> jesu ti dali kakvu injekciju prije punkcije.., ili si popila kaj na svoju ruku?


Dobijes injekciju tramala i apaurina ali meni to nije nista djelovalo, poslje me je dosta bolilo a zaboravila sam pitati da li mogu sta popiti kod kuce.

----------


## pirica

*TOMISLAVA* koliko si ukupno ampula primila i čega?

----------


## pirica

> Hvala *pirice*, baš me strah ove punkcije..


ajde nemoj da te bude strah, brzo je to gotovo

----------


## ValaMala

Bravo *eva*, na pikanju! Vidiš da nije strašno. Evo ja se svakodnevno sama pikam tim gonalima i stvarno mogu (a nekada sam mislila da nema šanse, kako se stvari mijenjaju...). Jutros me međutim stvarno pekla ta pikica...

Sutra ujutro sam opet gore i nadam se da su se folikulići nastavili lijepo razvijati. Vjerojatno ću i vaditi krv, već je vrijeme...

----------


## pirica

*Vala* kad očekuješ punkciju

----------


## hope31

Vala izdrzat ces ti to za svoju mrvicu,eva vjerujem da ces  01.04 biti presretna a ja sam jos u iscekivanju svojih briseva kojih se jako bojim poludit cu.u srijedu idemo mm i ja vadit krv na hepatitis i ostalo tako da sam jos daleko i bas me sada strah

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> *TOMISLAVA* koliko si ukupno ampula primila i čega?


Treci i cetvrti dc sam primila po dva menopura, ali kad sam ponovno dosla na folikulometriju bilo ih je puno pa mi je dr. smanjio na 1 menopur i 1 cetrotide, predzadnji dan prije punkcije sam jos primila dva menopura i cetrotide, znaci sve zajedno 14 ampula menopura i 3 cetrotida :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Treci i cetvrti dc sam primila po dva menopura, ali kad sam ponovno dosla na folikulometriju bilo ih je puno pa mi je dr. smanjio na 1 menopur i 1 cetrotide, predzadnji dan prije punkcije sam jos primila dva menopura i cetrotide, znaci sve zajedno 14 ampula menopura i 3 cetrotida


wow super reakcije. šteta šta je postupak u RH, sretno dalje i neka bude dobitan

----------


## ježić

Vala, čestitke na folikulićima, nek se lijepo razvijaju do punkcije!
Tomislava, bravo za js, sretno s oplodnjom!
Hope, sretno s nalazima!

----------


## eva133

*Vala* nisam znala da ideš i sutra. Sretno.
*Tomislava* sretno i neka se oplode.

----------


## eva133

> Vala izdrzat ces ti to za svoju mrvicu,eva vjerujem da ces  01.04 biti presretna a ja sam jos u iscekivanju svojih briseva kojih se jako bojim poludit cu.u srijedu idemo mm i ja vadit krv na hepatitis i ostalo tako da sam jos daleko i bas me sada strah


Draga, što prije kreneš s nalazima, prije ćeš doći na red. Ako ti brisevi i ne budu dobri, opet si jedan korak ispred jer ćeš dobiti terapiju i riješiti se bakterija. Mada mislim da će biti sve ok. Blizu si ti. Vjerujem da ćeš do ljeta u postupak. Bar se nešto počelo odvijati. Tako sam i ja, dok smo skupljali nalaze, gledala cure kako idu na punkcije i transfere i mislila kad ću ja doći do toga. Eto vrijeme prođe dok se okreneš. 
Hvala ti na podršci.

----------


## ValaMala

Kaže dr. da su jajnici već ogromni. Vidjela sam na monitoru hrpu velikih folikula, nadam se da će biti j.s. od toga. Punkcija će vjerojatno biti u petak, ali vidjet će mo još u srijedu kad opet idem k njemu. Nastavljam s po 1 gonalom dnevno i dodao je i po 1 cetrotide (jel zna tko čemu oni služe?).

Vadila sam i krv i vidjela nalaze hormona od prošlog tjedna. Estradiol je u referentnim granicama za folikularnu fazu, ali je progesteron dosta povišen (tipa gornja granica je oko 4, a meni je nešto viši od 10). Zna li netko možda što to znači?

Pusa svima, *hope*, nemoj brinuti unaprijed, idi korak po korak. Trebat će ti puno strpljenja i živaca kroz sve ovo i zato pokušaj biti smirena, borit ćeš se sa svakom preprekom kad do nje dođeš, a vjerojatno neke kojih se sada bojiš nećeš ni imati...

----------


## kiša

> Kaže dr. da su jajnici već ogromni. Vidjela sam na monitoru hrpu velikih folikula, nadam se da će biti j.s. od toga. Punkcija će vjerojatno biti u petak, ali vidjet će mo još u srijedu kad opet idem k njemu. Nastavljam s po 1 gonalom dnevno i dodao je i po 1 cetrotide (jel zna tko čemu oni služe?).
> 
> Vadila sam i krv i vidjela nalaze hormona od prošlog tjedna. Estradiol je u referentnim granicama za folikularnu fazu, ali je progesteron dosta povišen (tipa gornja granica je oko 4, a meni je nešto viši od 10). Zna li netko možda što to znači?
> 
> Pusa svima, *hope*, nemoj brinuti unaprijed, idi korak po korak. Trebat će ti puno strpljenja i živaca kroz sve ovo i zato pokušaj biti smirena, borit ćeš se sa svakom preprekom kad do nje dođeš, a vjerojatno neke kojih se sada bojiš nećeš ni imati...


Vala, znači dobro reagiraš i na taj jedan gonal dnevno
što kaže dr. jel zadovoljan

što se tiče progesterona, tko će ga znati, ja sam bila jednom u postupku s povišenim progesteronom (oko 4), i dr. me idući put nije htio primiti u postupak jer mi je progesteron bio nešto niži od 4, nego je preporučio da ga reguliram s jasminom, e sad zašto je tebi toliki stvarno ne znam, možda ima veze s tim što ti je ovo već treći postupak u samo 3 mj, 
Cetrotide sprječava nekontrolirani porast vlastitih, prirodnih hormona
čime se omogućava kontrolirana stimulacija jajnika. Prednost ovog
protokola je što je trajanje stimulacije kraće i potrošnja hormona manja.
sretno draga, nek ti napokon ovaj postupak bude uspješan  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*Vala* baš sam sretna zbog tebe. Super. Vidiš bit će njih koliko hoćeš. Vjerujem da će biti i js.
U prošlim postupcima od malo folikula si imala js. Imat ćeš ih i sad. Brzo će petak.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, zaista se nadam da će to biti bingo.  :Smile:  Doktor je zadovoljan, ma i prezadovoljan jer je  ali stvarno brdo folikula. Dotaknuo mi je jajnik sondom i jao, totalno ga osjećam, ne mogu reći da urlam od boli, ali auu.  :Smile:  Malo se bojim hiperstimulacije, dr. je rekao  da je u slučaju trudnoće ona kod mene skoro sigurna... a što sad, idemo korak po korak...

----------


## amyx

Ja bi rekla d aje tebi hiperstimulacija zagarantirana i sa trudnoćom i bez...identičan scenarij je bio kod mene, brdo folikula, bolni ultrazvuci i HS, samo što su se onda embriji zamrzavali pa nismo imali odmah transfer, jer trudnoće još pogoršava HS

----------


## pirica

> Ja bi rekla d aje tebi hiperstimulacija zagarantirana i sa trudnoćom i bez...identičan scenarij je bio kod mene, brdo folikula, bolni ultrazvuci i HS, samo što su se onda embriji zamrzavali pa nismo imali odmah transfer, jer trudnoće još pogoršava HS


i ja sam htjela napisat da bi moglo doć do HS

----------


## gala1979

HS i je češća kod PCOS. No brini Vala, pazi tebe dr.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

evo moj izvjestaj od danas: dakle OPLODILE SU SE OBADVIJEEEEEEEEEEE :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Jao srece, nisam mogla vjerovati, zamrznuto ih je 7 jer tri nisu bas bile dobre

----------


## Mali Mimi

Odlično Tomislava

----------


## eva133

> evo moj izvjestaj od danas: dakle OPLODILE SU SE OBADVIJEEEEEEEEEEE
> Jao srece, nisam mogla vjerovati, zamrznuto ih je 7 jer tri nisu bas bile dobre


Jeeee. Baš mi je drago. Mogu misliti kako si sretna. 
Jel sutra transfer? Sretno!!!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Jeeee. Baš mi je drago. Mogu misliti kako si sretna. 
> Jel sutra transfer? Sretno!!!!!


 Danas je bio transfer  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, čestitam! Puno sreće!

Sad ste me malo prepale, tako se nadam da neće doći do HS i propasti postupak i sve. Idem brzo misliti pozitivno i maziti jajnike da se smire, uh...  :Sad:

----------


## tulipan83

sto znači cc/ivf kad dr napise ? jasan mi je ivf, al ovaj cc nije.

----------


## Kadauna

> Vadila sam i krv i vidjela nalaze hormona od prošlog tjedna. Estradiol je u referentnim granicama za folikularnu fazu, ali je progesteron dosta povišen (tipa gornja granica je oko 4, a meni je nešto viši od 10). Zna li netko možda što to znači?
> .


Hej Vala, kad su ti vadili hormone? Prošli tjedan, znači prije stimulacije? Ili?

Znam da se brineš, ako i dobiješ hiperstimulaciju (što se čini vjerojatnim scenarijem) ima više opcija a jedna je da ipak zamrznu čak i embrije, to su iznimke kad se to dozvoljava iako nigdje to zakonom nije propisano ali gotovo sve klinike tako rade, oplode j.s., zamrznu embrije i čekaju neki bolji trenutak za transfer. Amyx je tako zatrudnila u Mariboru.

----------


## Kadauna

> sto znači cc/ivf kad dr napise ? jasan mi je ivf, al ovaj cc nije.


CC zna biti oznaka za embriji.. jel to napisao prilikom transfera odnosno u kontekstu transfera?

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, stalno vadim hormone, ali nisam vidjela nalaze, samo taj povišeni nalaz progesterona koji je bio prije nešto više od tjedan dana, no dr. mi nije rekao ništa o tome. Što je to indikacija za HS? Ja se nadam da ću ipak uspjeti proći bez toga. Ima li išta što mogu napraviti da se smanji mogućnost, puno mirovati ili nešto? I zar ne bi cetrotide trebao zapravo na neki način prevenirati? 
Ako se dogodi HS, kada se ona obično dogodi? Nešto je dr. rekao da je vrlo vjerojatna, gotovo sigurna kod mene u slučaju trudnoće...

----------


## gala1979

> sto znači cc/ivf kad dr napise ? jasan mi je ivf, al ovaj cc nije.


Jesi ti na clomifenu?

----------


## gala1979

> *Kadauna*, stalno vadim hormone, ali nisam vidjela nalaze, samo taj povišeni nalaz progesterona koji je bio prije nešto više od tjedan dana, no dr. mi nije rekao ništa o tome. Što je to indikacija za HS? Ja se nadam da ću ipak uspjeti proći bez toga. Ima li išta što mogu napraviti da se smanji mogućnost, puno mirovati ili nešto? I zar ne bi cetrotide trebao zapravo na neki način prevenirati? 
> Ako se dogodi HS, kada se ona obično dogodi? Nešto je dr. rekao da je vrlo vjerojatna, gotovo sigurna kod mene u slučaju trudnoće...


Stvarno mi nije jasna tolika panika. Miruj, pij vode. sve će biti OK.

----------


## ValaMala

Nije panika, nisam tj tip, ali se volim informirati o stvarima vezano za svoje zdravlje, osobito nakon što mi dr. kaže da je gotovo sigurno da ću imati određeno stanje, kužiš?

----------


## gala1979

Kužim. I meni je to rekao sva 4 puta pa nisam ostala trudna niti dobila HS. Tebi želim više sreće.

----------


## kiša

> Nije panika, nisam tj tip, ali se volim informirati o stvarima vezano za svoje zdravlje, osobito nakon što mi dr. kaže da je gotovo sigurno da ću imati određeno stanje, kužiš?


u jednom od postupaka imala sam iste simptome kao ti, pa sam imala vjerojatno samo blagu hs, folikulometrije su bile jako bolne, par dana nakon transfera velika napuhnutost i povremene mučnine, dosta sam ležala i pila vode, tako da se to  smirilo, a i morala sam dr.-u javiti par dana nakon transfera kako se osjećam, 
samo se probaj onako (koliko je to moguće) malo opustiti, 

tomislava mazi bušicu, i sretno

i svima ostalima koje sam izostavila puno sreće u postupcima  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Kod mene je bilo ovako treci dan ciklusa sam primila 2 menopura, tako i 4 dan, kad sam dosla 5 dc na pregled dr je samo rekao kad je vidio jajnike "A joj puno ih je krenulo" i tada sam primila cetrotide. Cjelo vrijeme su me jajnici rasturali a na dan punkcije sam mislila da cu eksplodirat nisam cak mogla ni sjediti u cekaonici nego sam setala. Poslje transfera 5 dan moram primiti Decapeptyl  ali prije nogo si ga dam moram nazvat dr. da mu kazem kako se osjecam. 
Pretpostavljam  da se i kod mene radilo o blagoj HS

----------


## amyx

> *Kadauna*, stalno vadim hormone, ali nisam vidjela nalaze, samo taj povišeni nalaz progesterona koji je bio prije nešto više od tjedan dana, no dr. mi nije rekao ništa o tome. Što je to indikacija za HS? Ja se nadam da ću ipak uspjeti proći bez toga. Ima li išta što mogu napraviti da se smanji mogućnost, puno mirovati ili nešto? I zar ne bi cetrotide trebao zapravo na neki način prevenirati? 
> Ako se dogodi HS, kada se ona obično dogodi? Nešto je dr. rekao da je vrlo vjerojatna, gotovo sigurna kod mene u slučaju trudnoće...


Hej, nije HS ništa strašno...napuhneš se ko žabica, imaš trbuh ko trudnica, moraš mirovati, piti puno vode, a izbječi je ne možeš nikakvim mirovanjem ako ju trebaš dobiti. Ja sam prvu HS dobila 2-3 dana nakon punkcije i ta mi je baš bila jaka, čak sam na infuziji završila, druga mi je počela več 3-4 dana prije punkcije, a treća isto 2-3 dana nakon punkcije. Kod prve su mi smrznuli embrije pa smo išli na FET, nisam ostala trudna, kod druge ništa ni od transfera ni od smrzavanja, sam Bog zna zašto, to je već bilo po novom zakonu, a kod treće su mi u Mb smrznuli 13 blastica, odmorila sam 2 mjeseca, išli smo na FET i sad nam kuca malo  :Heart: .

----------


## amyx

E da, ako imaš naznak eza HS ne bi trebala dobiti klasičnu štopericu sa HCG-om, jer to samo pogoršava stanje, pa je u toj situaciji čak i bolje ne ići odmah sa transferom jer je organizam izmrcvaren od HS i stimulacije. Meni su u Mb rekli da su mi veće šanse da ostanem trudna na FET-u jer organizam nije izmrcvaren i maternica je spremnija za prihvačanje ploda...pokazalo se točnim  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*amyx*, joj predivno to tvoje srčeko...  :Smile:  Vidjet ćemo sutra kako će izgledati situacija dolje. Po dr. procjeni punkcija bi trebala biti u petak, a to onda znači sutra navečer štoperica..

----------


## hope31

Tomislava bravo....čestitam
Vala nemoj se sekirati oko HS,bit će sve ok,svaki rganizam drugačije reagira
Eva još malo broji navijamo za +++++++ veliiiiiki
Ja nažalost imam klamidiju danas sam dobila nalaze na bakterije, znači sada dva  tjedna antibiotika pa onda ponovno bris :Sad: (baš sam razočarana....

----------


## hope31

i nije mi jasno uopće odakle mi, kad ne mjenjam partnere, a vjerujem da ni MM.ma užas su ta stvorenja

----------


## eva133

*hope* baš mi je žao zbog briseva. Vjerujem da će otići kad popijete terapiju.
Hvala ti što navijaš za mene. Još malo da, a onda kako bi se reklo ili opa ili tropa.

----------


## kitty

> sto znači cc/ivf kad dr napise ? jasan mi je ivf, al ovaj cc nije.


cc ti je oznaka za bolovanje. zapravo točno: preporučuje se bolovanje

----------


## ValaMala

*hope*, žao mi je, ali bolje da si saznala jer je klamidija izuzetno opasna po plodnost. I samo kao informacija, rekla mi je jedna doktorica da je 80% golubova u Zagrebu zaraženo klamidijom. Nisam imala pojma, ali ako proguglate vidjet ćete da je ta infekcija česta kod ptica, nekim uzgajivačima je potamanila cijele golubinjake...

----------


## hope31

Ma znam imali smo je prosle godine i izlijecili antibiiticima al ocito na mm i mene ne djeluje isti antibiotik kad se vratila.sad on mora prvi napraviti bris da vidimo koji ce on lijek dobiti pa cu ja onda kod svoje ginekologice da se ne bi bestija opet vratila.cure jeste vi imale kada tu bestiju?sad mi treba dva tjedna antibiotika i 21 dan ponoviti bris

----------


## tulipan83

> CC zna biti oznaka za embriji.. jel to napisao prilikom transfera odnosno u kontekstu transfera?


to je frendici napisao, ona je sad bila u postupku al nije došlo do transfera pa joj je napisao za cc/ivf u 5/2011 3.d.c. prvi put joj je pa je sva zbunjena, a i meni je nejasan taj cc ,nema smrznutih, a nemože opet u stimulirani jer je sad bila.

----------


## tulipan83

> cc ti je oznaka za bolovanje. zapravo točno: preporučuje se bolovanje


dr A je napisao : za cc/ivf u 5/2011 3.d.c

----------


## tulipan83

> Jesi ti na clomifenu?


  nije meni to napisao ,frendici, nije bila na clomifenu

----------


## gala1979

cc= clomifen citrat

----------


## gala1979

znači ići će sa klomifenom jer je sad bila u stimulaciji

----------


## gala1979

> *hope*, žao mi je, ali bolje da si saznala jer je klamidija izuzetno opasna po plodnost. I samo kao informacija, rekla mi je jedna doktorica da je 80% golubova u Zagrebu zaraženo klamidijom. Nisam imala pojma, ali ako proguglate vidjet ćete da je ta infekcija česta kod ptica, nekim uzgajivačima je potamanila cijele golubinjake...


Nije to ista klamidija, mislim ova u ptica i ova tamo dolje. Ne možeš baš od ptica dobit spolnu bolest.

----------


## kitty

sorry, ja sam skužila da ti je preporučio cc  :Embarassed: 
ovako mi zvuči kao klomifen.

----------


## tulipan83

hvala curke !!!

----------


## beta100

> Hej, nije HS ništa strašno...napuhneš se ko žabica, imaš trbuh ko trudnica, moraš mirovati, piti puno vode, a izbječi je ne možeš nikakvim mirovanjem ako ju trebaš dobiti. Ja sam prvu HS dobila 2-3 dana nakon punkcije i ta mi je baš bila jaka, čak sam na infuziji završila, druga mi je počela več 3-4 dana prije punkcije, a treća isto 2-3 dana nakon punkcije. Kod prve su mi smrznuli embrije pa smo išli na FET, nisam ostala trudna, kod druge ništa ni od transfera ni od smrzavanja, sam Bog zna zašto, to je već bilo po novom zakonu, a kod treće su mi u Mb smrznuli 13 blastica, odmorila sam 2 mjeseca, išli smo na FET i sad nam kuca malo .


Čestitam na trudnoći?????? ako mi možeš više objasniti kako to da su ti zamrzavali blastica i kakav je to postupak FET i da li si bila na postupku na vv puno Hvala.

----------


## ksena28

amyx je zatrudnila u *Mariboru*, a blastice su joj na VV-u zamrzavali PRIJE ZAKONA. sada nam je naš dragi ministar Milinović Dadek to ZABRANIO! kao i što nam je ograničio oplodnju na svega 3 jajne stanice zbog čega mlade cure s jakim muškim faktorom riskiraju višeplodne trudnoće, a ostalima smanjuje mogućnost zaćeća...

ali nema veze, dok je Slovenije, Austrije, Češke, Belgije, čak i Istanbula i Cipra, broj hrvatskih IVF beba bit će veći od 1000 a naše klinike ionako imaju uspješnost 47 posto pa nema veze za Engleze!

----------


## beta100

Ksena hvala na odgovoru!
Ja sam nova na forumu pratim ga godinama koliko se i liječim,što se tiče novog zakona jako se malo čuje naš glas.Jedino RODE.
Prvi put sam im prošli tjedan poslala pismo zahvale za borbu za naša prava.
Znam  da poslije neuspiješnog IVF-nije mam do ničega zato bi mogli barem dok su sada ovi brojni prosvijedi barem jedan dan da izađemo na ulice i 
da se bar jedan dan čuje naš glas.
Ja sam pisala i ministru i predsijednici vlade pa ništa nema niti odgovora.
Ne znam ako netko ima kakvu ideju da se barem nekako organiziramo i da možda srušimo ovaj zakon po hitnom postupku???

----------


## ksena28

jako se malo čuje "naš glas" jer NAS nema... možeš se boriti tako da kad tražimo nekoga za medije istupiš i javno kažeš što te muči! to bi bilo super, bili bi ti vječno zahvalni, a i ne bi se stalno ista lica pojavljivala...

----------


## mare41

ksena, u svijetlu tvog posta-kopiram ovdje: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64040-P...ije-va%C5%BEno!

----------


## beta100

Ma niisam ja za to da sama istupam, jer sam pre sramežljiva, ali bi sigurno podržala neku raspravu 
ili podršku borcima koji se bore za naša prava,ako netko ima ideju neka mi se javi.

Ali da krenem na ono što me jako zanima,a posljednje vrijeme ne vidim da se ljudi javljaju
puno sa uspijesima IVF-a ja se pripremam u 5 mj.Zanima me da li netko više zna o našem novom
biokemičaru i timu  Hvala!!!!!

----------


## ksena28

> Ma niisam ja za to da sama istupam, jer sam pre sramežljiva, ali bi sigurno podržala neku raspravu 
> ili podršku borcima koji se bore za naša prava,ako netko ima ideju neka mi se javi.


 :Rolling Eyes:  dižem ruke

----------


## beta100

> jako se malo čuje "naš glas" jer NAS nema... možeš se boriti tako da kad tražimo nekoga za medije istupiš i javno kažeš što te muči! to bi bilo super, bili bi ti vječno zahvalni, a i ne bi se stalno ista lica pojavljivala...


Izgleda da smo mi stvarno tu nemoćni,ali ako netko želi da ima još jednu osobu protiv zakona neka mi se javi!!!!

Meni dalje zanima kakvo je trenutno stanje sa uspijesima IVF-a na VV
čini mi se da se slabo javljaju naše sretne trudnice,bilo bi lijepo da nam se jave.Još me interesira kakav nam je novi biokemičar i njegov tim.Hvala!!!!

----------


## amyx

> amyx je zatrudnila u *Mariboru*, a blastice su joj na VV-u zamrzavali PRIJE ZAKONA. sada nam je naš dragi ministar Milinović Dadek to ZABRANIO! kao i što nam je ograničio oplodnju na svega 3 jajne stanice zbog čega mlade cure s jakim muškim faktorom riskiraju višeplodne trudnoće, a ostalima smanjuje mogućnost zaćeća...
> 
> ali nema veze, dok je Slovenije, Austrije, Češke, Belgije, čak i Istanbula i Cipra, broj hrvatskih IVF beba bit će veći od 1000 a naše klinike ionako imaju uspješnost 47 posto pa nema veze za Engleze!


Hvala  *ksena28* ... dok se ja probudim  :Kiss:

----------


## ksena28

mislim žene stvarno... fakat su mi poštenije ove koje samo hopsaju i vibraju i one koje samo viču "ja, moj postupak, moje pikanje, moji transferi, moji lijekovi, ja, ja" nego ovo "dajte ideju, javite mi se"... 

nitko se NEĆE BORITI ZA VAS!!!!!!! one koje i jesu nešto radila unazad dvije godine su ili u inozemstvu, ili trudne, ili su rodile ili su pak otupjele od borbe protiv ZAKONA. Ako se VI MLADE i nove cure ne izborite za sebe nitko vam neće pomoći JER TO NIJE RODIN POSAO - to je vaš posao!

nadalje, vi koje postavljate pitanja što je FET, IVF i koja je razlika između umjetne i potpomognute oplodnje - dajte se obrazujte malo, čitajte, guglajte, malo enciklopedije, knjige... pa neće vam oči ispast ako same nešto pokušate naučiti o onome što vas čeka!

AMEN

----------


## gala1979

Draga beta, ja ti ne znam reci rezultate VV jer rezultati MPO u Hrvata nisu javna stvar. Al mogu ti reci svoje iskustvo. Muz i ja imamo 30 godina, dg je teratozoospermia i imamo iza sebe 6 neuspjelih postupaka IVF. Svaka cast dr, biolozima i cijelom timu al nije u tome CATCH 22. Dakle, ili borba protiv zakona ili bjezi preko granice. Ovo je zlocin prema covjeku. No hard feelings  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

> mislim žene stvarno... fakat su mi poštenije ove koje samo hopsaju i vibraju i one koje samo viču "ja, moj postupak, moje pikanje, moji transferi, moji lijekovi, ja, ja" nego ovo "dajte ideju, javite mi se"... 
> 
> nitko se NEĆE BORITI ZA VAS!!!!!!! one koje i jesu nešto radila unazad dvije godine su ili u inozemstvu, ili trudne, ili su rodile ili su pak otupjele od borbe protiv ZAKONA. Ako se VI MLADE i nove cure ne izborite za sebe nitko vam neće pomoći JER TO NIJE RODIN POSAO - to je vaš posao!
> 
> nadalje, vi koje postavljate pitanja što je FET, IVF i koja je razlika između umjetne i potpomognute oplodnje - dajte se obrazujte malo, čitajte, guglajte, malo enciklopedije, knjige... pa neće vam oči ispast ako same nešto pokušate naučiti o onome što vas čeka!
> 
> AMEN


*Ksena28* 

*Ja bih još samo dodala da slobodno zavirite i na druge topice - pogotovo one na kojima vas se poziva na akciju....i malim korakom se krećemo naprijed...*

----------


## ValaMala

Danas bila na pregledu i od mojih milijun folikula nekoliko ih se izdvojili kao veći, a opet je hrpetina malih. Rekao je dr. da može biti da bude i 20 j.s. a samo nekoliko uopće prihvatljivih. Stvarno se nadam da ćemo dobiti bar tih nekoliko, osobito zato što će punkcija vjerojatno biti doista strašna, uz tako puno folikula, a bez anestezje... 

Sutra još jedan pregled ujutro i štoperica navečer, punkcija u subotu. Kad bi se barem ti manji folikulići trgnuli i u subotu me lijepo iznenadili...

----------


## hope31

Vala drži se, bit će jajnih stanica ne brini,vidjet ćeš....samo se drži i vjeruj...znaš da se u jednom malom trenutku sve može preokrenuti..ja vjerujem da ćeš ti biti prezadovoljna...puno folikula pa mora biti i dobrih j.s....bit ćeš ti uskoro mamica :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

Vala i ja sam danas bila gore,tražila sam curu sa srebrnim lančićem i privjeskom u obliku srca i nisam je našla...jučer sam ti htjela predložiti da se prepoznamo gore,ali mi je riknuo lap.
inače ja sam od danas u postupku,primila sam 1.injekciju menopura,pijem hiramicin(mm isto)i navečer na tetraborat vag.
u subotu sam opet gore pa ako si za druženje?

----------


## pirica

*Vala* sretno ~~~~~~~~~

nego mene iskreno zanima na koji način biraju js, zna li netko

----------


## beta100

A ti si jako pametna, prva odgovaraš na forumu glumiš Veliku mamu. Onda daj molim te budi normalna i imaj empatije pa svakome pošteno i ljubazno
odgovori ili ako nisi raspoložena taj dan apstiniraj.Hvala!!!!
(((((svima ostalima se isprčavam na ovakvome tekstu))))))

----------


## ValaMala

*Pirice*, bila sam jučer jako brzo gotova, odmah me prozvao, nisam vadila krv, pa smo se možda skroz mimoišle. Lančić je uvijek tu, skužila bi me, haha. No u subotu sam na punkciji, tako da me nećeš nikako promašiti. Super, vidimo se tada. Dobro će mi doći brbljanje, ful me hvata strah... 

Uglavnom, bit će oko 20 folikula za punktirati, ali ih je 5 od 20mm i u njih dr. polaže najviše nade. Još je par na 19mm (i molim Boga da narastu) i hrpa manjih, koji neće dati ploda, ali su ipak preveliki za ostaviti i morat će ih sve punktirati. Ne moram vam ni reći kako se bojim punkcije toliko folikula bez anestezije. Osobito nakon prošle punkcije koja mi je doista bila bolna, a tada je bilo svega nekoliko folikula. No dobro, idemo korak po korak... 

E da, zaboravila sam pitati dr. A., kada prestajem stavljati one želeaste vaginalete, jel zna netko? A morat ću ga zvati...

----------


## eva133

*Vala* sve si bliže draga. Ne boj se. Ja to gledam tako, ako su sve preživile i ja ću.
Bit će js, mora.

Mislim da si se dogovarala sa sezen, a ne s piricom ili???

----------


## gala1979

> *Pirice*, bila sam jučer jako brzo gotova, odmah me prozvao, nisam vadila krv, pa smo se možda skroz mimoišle. Lančić je uvijek tu, skužila bi me, haha. No u subotu sam na punkciji, tako da me nećeš nikako promašiti. Super, vidimo se tada. Dobro će mi doći brbljanje, ful me hvata strah... 
> 
> Uglavnom, bit će oko 20 folikula za punktirati, ali ih je 5 od 20mm i u njih dr. polaže najviše nade. Još je par na 19mm (i molim Boga da narastu) i hrpa manjih, koji neće dati ploda, ali su ipak preveliki za ostaviti i morat će ih sve punktirati. Ne moram vam ni reći kako se bojim punkcije toliko folikula bez anestezije. Osobito nakon prošle punkcije koja mi je doista bila bolna, a tada je bilo svega nekoliko folikula. No dobro, idemo korak po korak... 
> 
> E da, zaboravila sam pitati dr. A., kada prestajem stavljati one želeaste vaginalete, jel zna netko? A morat ću ga zvati...


Danas stavljaš zadnju vaginaletu, sutra ništa u subotu punkcija.

----------


## ValaMala

Ma da, mislila sam *Sezen*, napisala *pirica* haha, sva sam neka smotana...

----------


## Sezen

Vala onda dogovoreno za subotu...ja ću imati crne balerinke i bež torbu...

----------


## Kadauna

> Izgleda da smo mi stvarno tu nemoćni,ali ako netko želi da ima još jednu osobu protiv zakona neka mi se javi!!!!
> 
> Meni dalje zanima kakvo je trenutno stanje sa uspijesima IVF-a na VV
> čini mi se da se slabo javljaju naše sretne trudnice,bilo bi lijepo da nam se jave.Još me interesira kakav nam je novi biokemičar i njegov tim.Hvala!!!!


evo ja ti se javljam i tebi i drugim curama koje su protiv zakona i voljne su napraviti nešto kad zatreba, kad se sprema akcija, kad treba doći na prosvjed....  Roda je udruga i iza iste  stoji isključivo volonterski rad. To su ljudi koji zbog ovog zakona skupa s pacijentima ne-članovima Rode troše svoje slobodo vrijeme na dodatni rad, effort, istupaju u medijima, prevode, pišu pisma, gnjave doktore  :Smile: ), stvaraju kontakte u inozemstvu, pišu tekstove, etc. lista je dugačka..... Priključi se, javi se na PP ako hoćeš, bilo je već mnogo poziva te vrste. 

dakle postoji način da se uključite u borbu protiv zakona a jedan je od njih i da se učlanite u jednu od udruga  te da na taj način pokušate pripomoći. Borba je dugotrajna, zakon je na snazi još malo pa dvije godine  :Sad: ( U Italiji im je trebalo 5 g. da nešto pokrenu, mi s ovakvim inertnim ponašanjem bojim se da ćemo još trebati mnogo više. 

Ja sam rodila nedavno, imam svoje dijete, mene bi stvarno mogla boliti više patka.....Ksena28 je trudna, nju se ovaj zakon direktno isto više ne tiče, bar do daljnjega.............. *Zakon se tiče vas koji ste izravno zakinute njime, kojima je šansa za uspjeh drastično smanjena.........................* Osvrnite se oko sebe koje ste u postupku, jel stvarno ima 47% uspješnosti kao što ministar govori? To bi značilo da je svaka druga trudna? Koja je uspješnost na Vuk Vrhovcu? Ja vjerujem kao što sam i ranije govorila ispod 20%, s jedne strane kao posljedica ovoga zakona a s druge jer na Vuku imaju još uvijek neuhodani tim, najmlađi tim, bez obzira na iskusnog biologa....... nije on svemogući u toj priči... Time, beta100 sam ti valjda odgovorila na tvoje pitanje o trudnoćama objavljenim. S Vuka ih gotovo i nema.... 

*Vala Mala,* znam da pratiš stanje na Vuku, koliko je objavljenih forumskih trudnoća s Vuka od kad si se ti registrirala? Znam da ih nije bilo 1 ili 2, možda je sad drugačija situacija.... ne znam. Držim fige za ovaj postupak, nek ti bude dobitni, tebi i drugim curama s Vuka. Javljaj i dalje stanje jer si ti trenutno u full stimuliranom postupku i vjerujem da nam izravno možeš reći mnogo o broju punkcija, transfera, kasnije trudnoća.. SRETNO SVIMA!

----------


## ina33

*Beta*, ni najsavršeniji biolog, ni genijalan doktor ajnštajnovac itd. ti ne mogu protiv ograničenja oplodnje na 3 js, a to je strašno ograničenje, čak je zamrzavanje zametaka tu manje bitno. Radi se o tome da se tek svaki x-ti embrij implantira, nije tu 1:1. Ako imaš love, mlade godine (na stimulaciju ćeš reagirati) idi vani, ako imaš snage i "cojones" priključi se ovima koje se bore za svijest koliko je zakon loš. Sad ću bit ironična, nije osobno, ali ja ti to stvarno mislim - ako nemaš nijednu od te dvije stvari, ostaje ti samo mislit pozitivno i nadat se da ćeš ti bit baš ta koja će upast u mali sretni postotak, treće nema baš. Zato ću ti zaželit prvo sreću, a onda sve ostalo.

Mislim... to pitanje kakvi su... to ti je kao da imaš na bojnom polju, recimo, genijalnog samuraja (najboljeg mačevaoca u svojoj generaciji) i diviziju tenkova... i ti pitaš, dobro, nego kakav je taj samuraj...  Malo ti je to u tom stilu, na žalost.

----------


## ValaMala

A gle, ja sam zadnja koja će reći išta pozitivnog o ovom zakonu, ali moramo biti realne. Na VV je svaki dan hrpa žena, a na forumu nas piše svega nekoliko. Ovo nije referentni uzorak prema kojem se može išta reći. Ono čemu definitivno svjedočim jest da ima dosta trudnoća gore, ali to ne govori ništa u prilog ovome zakonu i kad se pogleda postotak cura koje idu u postupke i onih koje ostvare trudnoću, to je sigurno koma.

U kontaktu sam s dosta cura od gore, pa ću sigurno moći dati informacije koje saznam. Zapravo danas sam saznala od jedne svježe trudnice gore da je jedan dan ispalo totalno nevjerojatno, od 5 transfera je bilo 5 trudnoća. NO, što je s onih hrpetinu transfera koji nisu završili trudnoćom? Ili još tužnije, s onih pokušaja oplodnje stanica koji su završili bez transfera...?

Moja stimulacija je bila prema nekim drugima dosta slaba, danas smo završili sa stimulacijom i primila sam sve zajedno 12 gonala i 4 cetrotida. Još nemam pojma hoće li ovo uroditi plodom boljim od onih klomifena. Na klomifenima sam imala uvijek samo 1 stanicu, a folikula je bilo jednom 3, jednom 4. Sad ih je 20-ak i vidjet ćemo kako će to završiti.

No s druge strane, plan B i definitivna odluka je da ukoliko sada ne uspije, sljedeća prava stimulacija je Slovenija (ovdje mogu furati te male klomifenske protokole)...

----------


## pirica

Vala ajde pogledaj na pdf-u naše trudnice listu iz 2008 i 2009 godine i pogledaj koja je klinika imala najviše forumskih trudnica, mislim da je s tim sve jasno

ja sam ostala na VV jer iskreno mislim na nigdje osim privat ne mogu dobit ništa bolje a za privat nemam love

----------


## ValaMala

Ma razumijemo se, draga totalno, samo želim reći da argument: "koliko ima trudnica s VV na forumu" i nije neki pošto samo nekoliko cura s VV uopće piše tu. Nitko ne spori uspjehe ove klinike u "staro zlatno doba"  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

> Ma razumijemo se, draga totalno, samo želim reći da argument: "koliko ima trudnica s VV na forumu" i nije neki pošto samo nekoliko cura s VV uopće piše tu. Nitko ne spori uspjehe ove klinike u "staro zlatno doba"


znam ja da ih puno ne piše, ali ni onda nisu sve pisale
a na dan kad sam ja imala poz.betu još su dvije forumašice sa VV-a taj dan imale poz betu, kako je samo skako forum, eto
ali da se razumjemo svemu tome je kriv Milinović i njegov Zakon i nitko drugi

----------


## ValaMala

Znam, jad i bijeda...

----------


## hope31

Vala želim ti sreću sutra  na punkciji da bude puuuuuno j.s. i da uskoro postaneš trudnica :Smile:

----------


## beta100

Hvala svima na odgovorima znam i sama da je zakon rigorozan i sama sam svima pisala i Miletu i Jaci pa ništa.
Svim curama koje su u postupku ili čekaju rezultate želim PUNO PUNO SREĆE!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bilo nas je jako puno s foruma na VV, ali svi smo se raštrkali zbog nove situtuacije, zakon, odlazak Lucingera i Lane, a ima žena koje su rodile pa možda sad ne pokušavaju, manji broj nekadašnjih parova je ostao u toj klinici. Ja se također sjećam skakutanja na ovim stranicama skoro svaki dan. No to su bila neka druga vremena!
Svima želim puno sreće

----------


## RuzicaSB

> mislim žene stvarno... fakat su mi poštenije ove koje samo hopsaju i vibraju i one koje samo viču "ja, moj postupak, moje pikanje, moji transferi, moji lijekovi, ja, ja" nego ovo "dajte ideju, javite mi se"... 
> 
> nitko se NEĆE BORITI ZA VAS!!!!!!! one koje i jesu nešto radila unazad dvije godine su ili u inozemstvu, ili trudne, ili su rodile ili su pak otupjele od borbe protiv ZAKONA. Ako se VI MLADE i nove cure ne izborite za sebe nitko vam neće pomoći JER TO NIJE RODIN POSAO - to je vaš posao!
> 
> nadalje, vi koje postavljate pitanja što je FET, IVF i koja je razlika između umjetne i potpomognute oplodnje - dajte se obrazujte malo, čitajte, guglajte, malo enciklopedije, knjige... pa neće vam oči ispast ako same nešto pokušate naučiti o onome što vas čeka!
> 
> AMEN


*X
za pocetak iscitajte:*
*
http://forum.roda.hr/forums/99-Građa...nskoj-oplodnji*
*http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...id=9&Itemid=56
*

----------


## Marnie

Cure, malo upadam, ali me zanima da li u ljekarni u VV ima klomifena i ima li netko tel. broj te ljekarne. Tx unaprijed!

----------


## ValaMala

Prošli mjesec je bilo, nemam ti broj

----------


## laky

> Cure, malo upadam, ali me zanima da li u ljekarni u VV ima klomifena i ima li netko tel. broj te ljekarne. Tx unaprijed!


skupi su za kad ti treba da ti posaljem iz hercegovine

----------


## Šiškica

Zar nije kutija kojih 50 kn?

----------


## majalena

> *majalena* a kad krećeš


oprosti što nisam odgovorila prije ali nisam svaki dan na forumu.krećem sutra jer mi je sutra 3dc.nadam se da ću ovaj put imati više sreće nego prvi put kad je beta nakon 14 dana bila1.20.,ako je tko za druženje iat ću narančasti ruksak pa se vidimo.sutra ću se javiti s najnovijim vjestima što dalje.svima koje idu suta na pukcije želim što bezbolniji prolaz a svima koje idu na tranfer da budu trudilice.

----------


## ježić

Ne *Šiškica*, oko 150 kn.

----------


## majalena

> oprosti što nisam odgovorila prije ali nisam svaki dan na forumu.krećem sutra jer mi je sutra 3dc.nadam se da ću ovaj put imati više sreće nego prvi put kad je beta nakon 14 dana bila1.20.,ako je tko za druženje iat ću narančasti ruksak pa se vidimo.sutra ću se javiti s najnovijim vjestima što dalje.svima koje idu suta na pukcije želim što bezbolniji prolaz a svima koje idu na tranfer da budu trudilice.


ispričavam se htjela sam reći trudnice

----------


## Šiškica

Kupovala sam ga u 10 mj. prošle godine i bio je okruglo 50 kn..  

Pogubila sam se više s tim informacijama o Klomifemima.. Nekada su bili na recept , sad očito više nisu..i nema ih baš po ljekarnama..
Jedna od stvari za koje sam se zarekla   je da Klomifem više nikada ne ulazi u moja usta ..

----------


## Šiškica

Pa valja u skladu s tom odlukom više i ne pamtim informacije  :Grin:

----------


## ValaMala

Hej VV-ice, još malo pa krećem na punkciju, bojim se pošto je toliko folikula, ali zapravo samo molim Boga da bude stanica. Bilo bi ok da bar za slučajeve gdje je puno folikula imaju neku opciju lokalne anestezije. I smiješno mi je što kad krećem u postupak mislim, samo neka bude puno stanica, blabla, a onda kad dođe taj dan, bojim se hoće li biti i jedna...  :Smile: 

Pusa svima, čujemo se poslije. I to će proći i bit ću jaka za naš cilj što god bilo.

----------


## ježić

> Kupovala sam ga u 10 mj. prošle godine i bio je okruglo 50 kn..  
> 
> Pogubila sam se više s tim informacijama o Klomifemima.. Nekada su bili na recept , sad očito više nisu..i nema ih baš po ljekarnama..
> Jedna od stvari za koje sam se zarekla   je da Klomifem više nikada ne ulazi u moja usta ..


Kupi na privatni recept i R1 račun u ljekarni tako da možeš tražiti povrat sredstava od HZZO-a, jer imaš pravo na njih.

----------


## ValaMala

Evo me, gotova punkcija. Bila je jako jako bolna, no doktor je bio brz i doista nježan, a sestra Goga anđeo kakvog nema nigdje, bez nje bi to bilo pakao. Jako sam sretna jer imam 7 jajnih stanica i oplodit ćemo 3. U ponedjeljak je transfer i nadam se da će se lijepo oploditi. 

Bilo je 6 cura na punkciji i sve smo imale dobar rezultat, par ih je imalo po 6 js, jedna 5 js i ja 7, no večina je bila na doista jakoj stimulaciji. 
2 curke su imale transfer, jedna je sada bila u prirodnom ciklusu i dobila 1 js, a odmrznuli su joj tri iz prošlog, od kojih je jedna preživjela odmrzavanje, oplodila se i na kraju su joj vratili te 2 (1 iz prirodnog i 1 odmrznutu). Drugoj curi su vratili isto 2 embrija, no ona ima dosta nezgodnu situaciju. Ona je 78. godište, no hormoni pokazuju da je u predmenopauzi, pa na nekim doista nenormalnim dozama menopura i gonala dobiva svega par folikula.
I bila je jedna inseminacija.

Koliko sam shvatila, u zadnje vrijeme umjesto brevactida, cure dobivaju decapepty. Malo sam proučavala jučer i našla nekoliko istraživanja koja su pokazala dosta veliku uspješnost kod uporabe dec. umjesto hcg štoperice, osobito kod žena s pcosom, u riziku od HS. 

Nakon punkcije smo dobili i pola brevactida i od sada sam na cefaleksinu i utrićima. Eto, toliko od mene i pozdrav svim curkama koje su danas bile borci sa mnom. Ovu punkciju je doista trebalo preživjeti...

----------


## ValaMala

E da, samo da vam kažem kao informaciju, razgovarala sam s dr. o zamrzavanju i rekao je da je u zadnje vrijeme imao 2 trudnoće iz zamrznutih stanica. Odlučila sam zamrznuti iako znam da je šansa tako mala, no ipak je nešto. Sviđa mi se što na VV kombiniraju stanicu iz prirodnog ciklusa s tim odmrznutih

----------


## ValaMala

I veliki pozdrav *Capki*, baš mi je drago što smo se upoznale.  :Smile:

----------


## capka

> I veliki pozdrav *Capki*, baš mi je drago što smo se upoznale.


ValaMala lijepo si informirala cure o današnjim događanjima na VV i bila si odlična podrška u pred sali! Veliki pozdrav do ponedjeljka. Nemam što puno dodati.. Ja sam imala 5js i oplodit će 3.

----------


## nana1976

Od kada kombiniraju zamrznute js s svježim. Ja sam u 2 mj. mogla samo odmrznuti , a znam cure koje su isto bile u smnom ni jednoj nisu htjeli kombinirati. Meni je rečeno dok god ima zamrznuti sviježe ne uzimamo. 
Naprimjer meni su komotno mogli jer sam imala 3 zam js, samo je jedna oživila, ali nisu. 
Pa me zanima od kada je ta kombinacija.

----------


## Šiškica

I  ja se pitam od kad je tako???

Ili ispada nana da smo stavarno prave luzerice!!!!

----------


## Šiškica

Vala mala baš mi je drago za JS, dobila si lijepi broj!!!    Taman..

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala cure, doista sam tako jako zahvalna. Naravno, sada je pitanje hoće li se oploditi, no pozitivna sam!

Što se tiče tog kombiniranja, kako sam skužila, to normalno rade, no nemam pojma od kada i ostalo, samo sam prenijela slučaj te cure i ono što mi je ona pričala. Dakle, izvadio je njenu (mislim da je imala 2-3 folikula) i odmrznuo slamku s 3 od prije. Nadam se da je to doista sada praksa, jer sve ostalo je katastrofa

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Hvala cure, doista sam tako jako zahvalna. Naravno, sada je pitanje hoće li se oploditi, no pozitivna sam!
> 
> Što se tiče tog kombiniranja, kako sam skužila, to normalno rade, no nemam pojma od kada i ostalo, samo sam prenijela slučaj te cure i ono što mi je ona pričala. Dakle, izvadio je njenu (mislim da je imala 2-3 folikula) i odmrznuo slamku s 3 od prije. Nadam se da je to doista sada praksa, jer sve ostalo je katastrofa


imam jedno pitanje u vezi smrzavanja da li su počeli raditi vitrifikaciju ili su još na onoj prvoj metodi?

----------


## marincezg

> Zar nije kutija kojih 50 kn?


kutija je 125 kn, ja kupila prije 3 dana

----------


## ValaMala

*Mali Mimi*, zaista ne znam, no mislim da bi ti bila dobra ideja nazvati dr. Kniewalda i malo se raspitati. On je jako pristupačan i uvijek želi sve odgovoriti. Ako hoćeš mogu ti poslati broj na pp

----------


## ksena28

> jedna je sada bila u prirodnom ciklusu i dobila 1 js, a odmrznuli su joj  tri iz prošlog, od kojih je jedna preživjela odmrzavanje, oplodila se i  na kraju su joj vratili te 2 (1 iz prirodnog i 1 odmrznutu).


A kako se računa "ova" trudnoća dođe li do nje?  :Rolling Eyes:  evo kako se u Hrvatskoj pumpaju visoke statistike uspješnosti. sve je super, samo ništa nije!

----------


## ValaMala

Draga *ksena*, daleko od toga da je ovo super...

----------


## ksena28

Nije super i ne može biti super jer *MINISTAR MILINOVIĆ* glavom i bradom tvrdi da se *TAKVO ŠTO NE DEŠAVA*, a ako i postoje takva saznanja da se prijavljuju nacionalnom povjerenstvu. 
Daleko od toga da to ne odgovara pacijenticama, ali ono što želim reći - *AKO DONESEŠ ZAKON DA UKINEŠ SIVU ZONU MPO-A, A ONDA JE I DALJE FORSIRAŠ - ONDA NISI NAPRAVIO NIŠTA!*

ali, kao što mi je već sugerirano na ovom pdf-u, baš mene briga što je tako, ja sam trudna i meni moje čudo dolazi. ako to ne smeta vama u postupcima, koje ostajete bez boljih prilika za dijete, onda je ovakvo stanje *FANTASTIČNO*!

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pon

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala, *pirice*, vidjet ću kako ću se osjećati, ako me bude boljelo i ne budem ok, možda zamolim da ET bude u utorak. Što ti misliš?

----------


## pirica

> Hvala, *pirice*, vidjet ću kako ću se osjećati, ako me bude boljelo i ne budem ok, možda zamolim da ET bude u utorak. Što ti misliš?


 ako se embriji budu dobro razvijali, svakako pitaj

----------


## gala1979

Na VV ne rade vitrifikaciju niti planiraju skoro uvesti.

----------


## ValaMala

Laičko pitanje, što je vitrifikacija?

----------


## nana1976

Danas se u svijetu koriste dvije metode za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, takozvana vitrifikacija (kod koje se jajne stanice ne odmrzavaju nego zagrijavaju za ponovnu upotrebu) i sporo zamrzavanje (kod koje se jajne stanice odmrzavaju). Istraživači iz Brazila su u studiji objavljenoj u časopisu Fertility Sterility usporedili ove dvije metode, i došli do zaključka da je metoda vitrifikacije bolja.

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## Sezen

Vala opet se nismo uspjele prepoznati gore...kad sam došla(negdje iza pola 8)bila sam u šoku zbog gužve,stala pred vrata i skužila da me nekoliko cura gleda pa mi je bilo malo neugodno....očito su neke znale tko sam ja,zbog onog što sam napisala ovdje na forumu...tebe opet nisam skužila...možda u pon.opet sam gore oko pola 8
inače danas ujutro sam se sama pikala i bilo je ok,nemam strah od igle,ali moj mob je sam prebacio na ovo novo vrijeme tako da sam se na kraju piknula sat vremena ranije...valjda neće smetati

----------


## artisan

cure dosta vi plaćate klomifen. ja sam ga kupovala nedavno u ljekarni na dolcu 9, i jedna kutija košta 105 kn, a kad sam uzela dvije odjednom bilo je ispod 200 kn, zbog popusta na količinu, samo da znate

----------


## Marnie

Cure, hvala na informacijama za klomifen  :Smile: .

----------


## eva133

*Vala* jesi zvala biologa?

----------


## ValaMala

Zvala, ali je u Španjolskoj, a rekao je da drugi gore nisu dostupni, tako da ću ići sutra ujutro i vidjeti što ću i kako. Razgovarat ću s biolozima i vidjeti koliko ih se oplodilo i kakve su i pokušati dobiti da transfer bude u utorak. Stvar je u tome što još imam lagano kao krvarenje, više onako rozu sluz dolje i boli me, iako ne kao jučer. Nekako mislim da bi bilo bolje da se organizam bar malo oporavi prije transfera, ono jučer je doista bilo žestoko i još sam sva izmrcvarena...

----------


## ValaMala

[B]Sezen[[B], baš mi je žao. Ja pak nisam mogla prilaziti svim curama u balerinkama, jer ih je bilo dosta, haha. No evo *Capka* me prepoznala po lančiću... Ja sam sutra gore ili na transferu ili na dogovoru, pa ako hoćeš, možeš mi se javiti ili mi poslati br. moba na pp. U svakom slučaju, puno sreće sutra. E da, i nema veze ako si malo promašila vrijeme pikanja  :Wink:

----------


## eva133

*Vala* draga sretno sutra. Mislim na tebe.

----------


## hope31

Vala sretno sutra Eva drzim fige jos par dana.zanima me ako je bilo tko imao klamidiju koji je postupak.ja i mm pijemo antibiotike 18 dana otprilike i id zadnjeg antibiotika tri tjedna poslije idem ponovno raditi briseve.u 5 mjesecu trebam se javiti 3dc dotle cu imati briseve nadam se da cu izljeciti bestiju.zanima me jel bi me mogli uzet u postupak ako brisevi budu u redu ili cu morat jos koji put raditi,pliz pomagajte ja zelum sto prijeu postupak

----------


## ValaMala

Ako sljedeći brisevi budu ok i skupite ostale potrebne papire, ne vidim zašto ne bi mogla odmah u postupak  :Wink:

----------


## hope31

Hvala ti bas si me nekako smirila 11.04idemo na psih.i pravno savjetovanje a muz na androloske pretragw i kad dobijemo njegove nalaze ja se trebam javiti 3dc to bi bilo krajem 5 mjeseca sa brisevima i njegovim nalazima tako mi je rekla dr.pretpostavljam da cu onda u postupak.onda cemo imati sve papire.vala zar je tako bolna bila punkcija da bi odgodila transfer?jeli to zbog puno folikula

----------


## ježić

> cure dosta vi plaćate klomifen. ja sam ga kupovala nedavno u ljekarni na dolcu 9, i jedna kutija košta 105 kn, a kad sam uzela dvije odjednom bilo je ispod 200 kn, zbog popusta na količinu, samo da znate


Tak mi je svejedno koliko košta, kad ću tražit povrat novaca na njih, jer imam to pravo.

----------


## pirica

*Vala* sretno sutra, a malo krvarenja nakon punkcije je upobičajeno, ipak je punktiran veći br folikula

*hope* i ja sam krajem 5mj u postupku

eva ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ još malo i 1.4. da bude velika brojkica

----------


## Snekica

> Ako sljedeći brisevi budu ok i skupite ostale potrebne papire, ne vidim zašto ne bi mogla odmah u postupak


 Potpisujem. Meni je odgodilo mjesec dana jer sam vadila prve briseve netom prije postupka u 09/2010, i krenula sam u postupak s ciklusom u 10/2010

----------


## hope31

Pirice ja se nadam da cu biti u 5 mjesecu ako brisevi budu u redu znaci tamo oko 25 26 bi trebala ici vaditi hormone na 3 dc kada bi ti trebala ici

----------


## hope31

Snekica tebi su brisevi nili ok pretpostavljam al ja imam klamidiju i sada se lijecimo antibioticima mm i ja pa bi nakon sto popikemo ant.za tri tjedna trebala ponoviti briseve pa me malo brine ako budu ok brisevi joce li me uzeti u postupsk ili ce traziti jos jedan bris tu sam u dilemi

----------


## Kadauna

hope31, klamidije bi se svakako trebala riješiti prije bilo kakvog  postupka. Ako je se riješiš, odnosno ako brisevi budu ok vjerujem da  možeš u postupak, iako je baš ta klamidija vrlo uporna beštija, zna se  "zatajiti" da je brisom i ne otkriju nego jedino u urinu............... a  zna štete napraviti velike kao npr. začepiti jajovode...........

ValaMAla SRETNO!

Ja sam samo još jednom htjela reći da sam neki dan pozvala vas koje  ste u postupku i koje se ne slažete sa zakonom da se pridružite borbi  protiv istog...... no nitko mi se nije javio na PP, pa ni Beta100.

----------


## eva133

*Hope* nadam se da ćeš se što prije riješiti klamidije. Ako doneseš uredan nalaz od briseva ne vidim razlog da te doktorica ne uzme u postupak. Ti za to vrijeme riješi sve ostale nalaze i možeš se nadati samo najboljemu. Ja ti od srca želim što prije uđeš u postupak, ali ako i ne, nemoj se sekirati jer si krenula, a to je bitno. Nešto se ipak pokrenulo. Polako, korak po korak. 
Hvala ti što misliš na mene. Baš sam nekako smirena iako me pere pms.

*Vala* sretno sutra.
*Pirice* hvala ti na vibricama, trebat će mi.

----------


## hope31

Ma znam da mora biti čisto naravno, ja se samo nadam da ću je se riješiti do kraja 5 mjeseca kad bi se trebala javiti na 3 dc.Znam da je uporna al riješit ću ja nju.......

----------


## hope31

Eva hvala ti na potpori i ja se nadam da ću se riješiti beštije, a tebi želimmmmmmm puno sreće da što prije postaneš trudnica......

----------


## hope31

Kadauna misliš da bi uz briseve trebala i na urin napraviti test?nisam više pametna

----------


## dea84

nadovezano na briseve...molim vas ako netko zna...može li se na postupak ako su uredni brisevi al papa test prikazuje cin II i hpv a na kolposkopiji se ustanovljeno da se radi o blagim promjenama tipa I...hvala

----------


## hope31

Vala kako je prošao transfer?ne mogu dočekati da se javiš, nadam se da je sve bilo u redu :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Sve tri stanice su se oplodile i danas sam imala transfer - 2 dan od punkcije. 1 embrio je 4-stanični, a 2 su 2-stanična. Rekli su mi da svi imaju šanse, naravno ovaj najveći je baš odličan, ali su i ova druga dva skroz ok. 

Beta bi trebala biti 13.4., no to je 16dnt, tako da mislim da ću je vaditi već 11.4. (14dnt). To je skroz ok, jelda?
Puno hvala na podršci curke moje!  :Smile:  Sada ono čekanje bez kraja...

----------


## ValaMala

Inače gore danas 8 punkcija, 7 transfera i 1 inseminacija. Od nas 6 s punkcije su se uglavnom i oplodile po 3 stanice, jednoj curi 2, a jednoj 1. Mislim da nikome nije ništa zamrznuto. One moje 4 nisu bile ok za zamrzavanje (i nije kao da mi je baš žao...)

Sve cure primaju decapeptyl 1.4., no ja trebam taj dan gore na pregled (zbog te opasnosti od HS), pa će tada odlučiti hoću li primiti injekciju ili ne. Hej, *Eva*, pa ti si gore taj dan, možda se vidimo?  :Wink: 
*Sezen*, konačno da se i nas dvije upoznamo!  :Smile: 

Eto, sa mnom je na transferu bila i *Capka*, tako da smo skupa čekalice bete!  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

*ValaMala*, to je skroz ok.... odnosno obzirom da su samo tri oplođene očekivani rezultat.........., odličan ti je odnosno očekivani za drugi dan da je embriji 4-st, 2-st su nešto "sporiji" no i od toga je znalo biti trudnoća............. u svakom slučaju SRETNO i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ tebi i Capki. 



> Od nas 6 s  punkcije su se uglavnom i oplodile po 3 stanice, jednoj curi 2, a jednoj  1. Mislim da nikome nije ništa zamrznuto. One moje 4 nisu bile ok za  zamrzavanje (i nije kao da mi je baš žao...)


To je po meni samo izgovor da od svih preostalih niti jedna nije za zamrzavanje.......... nego je cijeli proces zamrzavanja neoplođene jajne stanice em skup, em iziskuje dodatne troškove, em slow freezing metodom bezuspješan tako da je bolje ovako....................................

----------


## eva133

*Vala* čuvaj sad svoje mrvice.
Nisam ja gore u petak. Vadim betu u svom gradu.

----------


## capka

*Kadauna* hvala na vibricama, meni su danas vratili jedan lijepi embrio (tako kaže biologica) a sad se vrijedi nadati da će biti pravi borac! 
*ValaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*za tebe

----------


## majalena

evo da se i ja javim,dobila yasmin i idem opet 3dc sljedeće menge na vv.jel više nema biologa Kniwalda?koja je to biologica?i da još da pitam napisano mi je da mi je tanak endometrij,s kim ili s čim da dođe do debljanja?ne piše niti mi je rečeno koliko je tanak samo piše da je tanak.ima li ko iskustva s tim i mogu li nešto piti uz yasmin??postoji li možda neki čaj?
valaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok i da bude ljepa beta.

----------


## kiara79

> evo da se i ja javim,dobila yasmin i idem opet 3dc sljedeće menge na vv.jel više nema biologa Kniwalda?koja je to biologica?i da još da pitam napisano mi je da mi je tanak endometrij,s kim ili s čim da dođe do debljanja?ne piše niti mi je rečeno koliko je tanak samo piše da je tanak.ima li ko iskustva s tim i mogu li nešto piti uz yasmin??postoji li možda neki čaj?
> valaMala~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da sve bude ok i da bude ljepa beta.


majalena za endić sok od cikle i ananas... :Wink:

----------


## hope31

Vala drzim fige da postanes trudnica i vjerujem da hoces :Smile:

----------


## amyx

i estrofem kao najpouzdaniji za debljanje endometrija ali to ide u dogovoru sa doktorom i na recept

----------


## ValaMala

Nemam informacije da dr. Kniewald nije gore. Jučer sam razgovarala telefonski s njim i rekao je da je u Španjolskoj i tu je opet danas navečer.

Što se tiče endometrija, da, sok od cikle je zakon, ali svježe cikle (sama stišćeš ili kupiš), no kuhana i ukiseljena cikla nema učinak. Također svježi, ne konzervirani ananas i grejp. Meni uz to čak ni tri uzastopna mjeseca klomifena nisu uspjela stanjiti endometrij, baš je bio stalno savršen.

Hvala na lijepim željama curke  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> Tak mi je svejedno koliko košta, kad ću tražit povrat novaca na njih, jer imam to pravo.


od koga ces trazit povrat novca???
meni je dr. A rekao da neide na recept, ( ja sam mislila trazit svoju ginekol. recept)

----------


## majalena

> Nemam informacije da dr. Kniewald nije gore. Jučer sam razgovarala telefonski s njim i rekao je da je u Španjolskoj i tu je opet danas navečer.
> 
> Što se tiče endometrija, da, sok od cikle je zakon, ali svježe cikle (sama stišćeš ili kupiš), no kuhana i ukiseljena cikla nema učinak. Također svježi, ne konzervirani ananas i grejp. Meni uz to čak ni tri uzastopna mjeseca klomifena nisu uspjela stanjiti endometrij, baš je bio stalno savršen.
> 
> Hvala na lijepim željama curke


jao jao morat ću se prisilit da popijem taj sok i jedem ananas inače to ne volim ali sve za bebicu...pokušat ću ,držite mi palčeve da uspijem

----------


## ježić

> od koga ces trazit povrat novca???
> meni je dr. A rekao da neide na recept, ( ja sam mislila trazit svoju ginekol. recept)


Klomifen koji na HZZO popisu osnovnih lijekova je Belupov, ali ga je Belupo prestao proizvoditi. Još ga se negdje navodno može naći u zalihama u ljekarnama i dobiti na recept, ali ja nisam uspjela. Po ljekarnama se uglavnom može naći samo strani klomifen (njemački, talijanski...) i cijene mu se kreću od stotinjak kuna do nekih 150 kn. Vidjela sam da dosta cura bez problema i povoljno kupuju lijek u Bosni, ali ne znam koji je proizvođač. Ono što možeš napraviti je tražiti privatni recept od svojeg soc. ginekologa i kupiti ga u ljekarni na R1 račun. Nakon toga kopiraš otpusno pismo ili povijest bolesti iz koje se vidi da si terapiju zaista primila, napišeš zahtjev HZZO-u za povrat sredstava i sve zajedno s računom pošalješ. Na temelju zahtjeva oni provode postupak u kojem odlučuju o tvojem pravu na povrat sredstava.

----------


## pirica

*Vala* cure su sve rekle ja ću ih potpisat i malo
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti ovo čekanje što brže prođe i da te razveseli velika beta

*eva* mislim na tebe

----------


## amyx

> od koga ces trazit povrat novca???
> meni je dr. A rekao da neide na recept, ( ja sam mislila trazit svoju ginekol. recept)


Tako je i meni rekao da estrofem ne ide na recept, ja plačala svaku kutijicu 55 kuna, a sad ga uredno dobivam na recept, kao i utrogestane

----------


## ježić

Za lijekove koje možeš dobiti na recept, ne možeš tražiti povrat. Ja sam utrogestane uvijek bez problema dobila na recept. S kolomifenom je situacija drugačija, jer ga još nisu maknuli s osnovne liste niti stavili nikakav zamjenski, a više se ne proizvodi kod nas. Uostalom, ja sam se obratila mailom u HZZO i sve su mi lijepo na pismeno objasnili.

----------


## Sezen

Vala drago mi je da smo se upoznale.ja bi u petak trebala na punkciju tako da se vidimo....danas sam cijeli dan prespavala,ne znam jel to

od pikanja ili od proljeća :Smile: , jutros sam primila i 1.pikicu cetrotide,a menopur mi je smanjio na tri praška...napisao je da na desnom j imam 2-3 folikula

sretno svim čekalicama!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen*, puno sreće na punkciji! Evo i tebe uskoro među nama beto-čekalicama  :Smile: 

Cure jučer grozna večer. Prvo mi je kako je išlo popodne postajalo sve gore i gore. Cijelo tijelo me sve jače boljelo, onako duboka bol, kao kad imaš gripu pa te bole kosti, onda je počela drhtavica, da bi na kraju temperatura došla na 37,7 pa 38, pa 38,5. Čitala sam negdje još prije da je za embrije jako opasna temperatura viša od 38 ako potraje, tako da sam završila pod mlakim tušem, hladnim oblozima i lupocetu i kroz neko vrijeme je temperatura pala. Danas sam skroz ok. 

E sad što je to bilo? Meni se čini da sam jednostavno kroz prošla 2 tjedna stalno bila u pokretu, pa onda ta strašna punkcija, pa sve nade i strahovi i konačno kad je to završilo i kad sam se mogla opustiti, valjda je tijelo tako reagiralo... Samo se nadam da to nije načinilo štetu ovim mojim mrvicama u buši...  :Sad:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ne vjerujem baš da ti je to moglo naštetiti kad je bilo tako kratkotrajno, znam stvarno puno slučajeva da su cure bile bolesne s virozama i ostale trudne tako da ne brini

----------


## eva133

*Vala*  nadam se da je sve ok.
Ja sam jučer napravila test i negativan je. Tako da sam ja svoju betu već otpisala.

----------


## ValaMala

Ali taj test je bio popodne, daj ponovi sutra jutarnjim urinom, to je doista bilo rano i još nije bio jutarnji urin

----------


## pirica

> *Vala*  nadam se da je sve ok.
> Ja sam jučer napravila test i negativan je. Tako da sam ja svoju betu već otpisala.


 :Love:  žao mi je

----------


## eva133

Ponovit ću ali ne vjerujem. Nisam ja te sreće.
Imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki čas i da samo utrići ne daju.
Jučer me tako jako bolio trbuh, ali danas je bolje. 
Jedino što mi je t još povišena.

----------


## pirica

> Ponovit ću ali ne vjerujem. Nisam ja te sreće.
> Imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki čas i da samo utrići ne daju.
> Jučer me tako jako bolio trbuh, ali danas je bolje. 
> Jedino što mi je t još povišena.


nemoj mjerit t dok si na utrićima, oni povečavaju t

----------


## eva133

> nemoj mjerit t dok si na utrićima, oni povečavaju t


Znam, ali se ovako jadna još nadam nemogućemu.

----------


## pirica

> Znam, ali se ovako jadna još nadam nemogućemu.


ništa nije nemoguće

----------


## hope31

Eva žao mi je :Sad:  ali nemoj još odustajati poslušaj Valu sa jutarnjom mokraćom.....

----------


## eva133

> Eva žao mi je ali nemoj još odustajati poslušaj Valu sa jutarnjom mokraćom.....


Napravit ću ujutro test, mada znam da nema smisla.

----------


## andream

eva, kad bi samo znala koliko je trudnoća ipak bilo potvrđeno na ovaj način, prvo rani minus pa onda pravi plus.
Sretno sutra!

----------


## hope31

Možda je stvarno rano za test, nemoj se još predavati danas samo za tebe molim...puuuusa

----------


## eva133

> eva, kad bi samo znala koliko je trudnoća ipak bilo potvrđeno na ovaj način, prvo rani minus pa onda pravi plus.
> Sretno sutra!


Daj Bože da sam ja jedna od tih.

*Hope* hvala ti puno. Kako ti napreduješ s terapijom?

----------


## hope31

Muz napravio bris i nakon toga reko da ce me ispeglat za svih ovih devet godina :Smile: salim se naravno.sutra pocinjemo piti antibiotike znaci nekih 18 dana i tri tjedna nakon toga idem ponovno na bris,idemo 11.04.na psih. I pravno savjetovanje i muz na androl.pretrage i onda cekamo te nalaze ja bi oko 20.05 trebala ponovo na bris i ako bude sve ok 27.05. Bi trebala u zg sa svim nalazima jer taj dan bi mi trebao biti 3dc dan vise manje ne znam onda cekam da vidim ocu imat srece da udem u postupak

----------


## hope31

A kad sam cekala devet godina izdrzat cu jos par mjeseci.tebi drzim fige za jutarnji plusic vidjet ces da ce biti :Smile:

----------


## eva133

Ja ti želim svu sreću da što prije uđeš u postupak.
Jako je bitno da se izlječite što prije i da je s tim završena priča.
Sretno.

----------


## marincezg

> Klomifen koji na HZZO popisu osnovnih lijekova je Belupov, ali ga je Belupo prestao proizvoditi. Još ga se negdje navodno može naći u zalihama u ljekarnama i dobiti na recept, ali ja nisam uspjela. Po ljekarnama se uglavnom može naći samo strani klomifen (njemački, talijanski...) i cijene mu se kreću od stotinjak kuna do nekih 150 kn. Vidjela sam da dosta cura bez problema i povoljno kupuju lijek u Bosni, ali ne znam koji je proizvođač. Ono što možeš napraviti je tražiti privatni recept od svojeg soc. ginekologa i kupiti ga u ljekarni na R1 račun. Nakon toga kopiraš otpusno pismo ili povijest bolesti iz koje se vidi da si terapiju zaista primila, napišeš zahtjev HZZO-u za povrat sredstava i sve zajedno s računom pošalješ. Na temelju zahtjeva oni provode postupak u kojem odlučuju o tvojem pravu na povrat sredstava.


puno hvala na odgovoru........
ma sve si mislim fuckas tih 250 kn koje sam potrosila..( 2-ije kutije).
 samo se nadam da mi vise nece trebat..... :Bye:

----------


## ježić

> puno hvala na odgovoru........
> ma sve si mislim fuckas tih 250 kn koje sam potrosila..( 2-ije kutije).
>  samo se nadam da mi vise nece trebat.....


Ja sam isto tako razmišljala, ali sam poludila kad su mi u bolnici "naplatili" običnu štopericu tako da su mi je računali u jedan od onih 6 postupaka. Nakon što sam se malo bolje raspitala o svemu, odlučila sam da neću više popustiti ni milimetra ako je nešto moje pravo! Ne radi se tu samo o novcima, nije čak ni bitno koliki je iznos, to za mene sad stvar principa!
Inače, ja se isto nadam da mi više neće trebati. Sretno!

----------


## amyx

Nije stvar u tih 250 kuna nego je stvar principa jer su bezobrazni...plačamo zdravstveno ...za šta ???  Ja od 19.01. pijem estrofem 3x1, a u kutijici je 28 komada. Kutijica košta oko 50-60 kuna. Zašto bi to platila ako mogu dobiti na recept  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## ježić

> Nije stvar u tih 250 kuna nego je stvar principa jer su bezobrazni...plačamo zdravstveno ...za šta ???  Ja od 19.01. pijem estrofem 3x1, a u kutijici je 28 komada. Kutijica košta oko 50-60 kuna. Zašto bi to platila ako mogu dobiti na recept


Upravo tako! :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

ja ću čak tražiti retroaktivno  novce za utrogestane koje sam sama kupila. Na to imate pravo 3 godine... a obrazac imate u HZZO-u, možda ga ima i online, nisma provjeravala....  tako da svakako treba pokušati i ne mislim im dati niti lipe, HZZO-u, dosta je što smo platili postupak u inozemstvu - i sve pretrage uglavnom privatno zbog posla jer nisam mogla čekati u bolnici pola dana da obavim bar jednu pretragu a bilo ih je mnogo  :Sad: (

----------


## eva133

Ponovila sam jutros test i negativan je. 
Ne nadam se više ničemu. Betu ću izvaditi da znam kakvo je stanje i da znam reći doktoru, ali da se nadam nečemu, to više ne.

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, draga moja, preblizu mi je moj prošli test, pa beta... znam točno kako se osjećaš. No bez obzira na sve, na dan bete mi je u srcu i dalje titrala mala nada. Molim da ti se sve ipak nekako preokrene u najveću sreću... S druge strane, ako je ovo doista pravi minus, bar imaš ovih nekoliko dana do bete da se isplačeš i počneš polako dolaziti k sebi... Ljubim te, ne daj se

----------


## eva133

Idemo dalje, šta drugo reći. 
Doći će i meni sreća na vrata jednoga dana.

----------


## kata.klik

*vala* kaj si ti imala tri IVF u tri mjeseca? ajme kako to izgleda zastrašujuće....

----------


## ValaMala

Jesam *kato*  :Smile:  ali nije tako zastrašujuće. Meni puno gore zvuči kad vidim da neki izgube po 2 godine bez 2 postupka. Kod mene je ipak specifična  situacija, prva 2 ivf-a su trebala biti inseminacije, no moje tijelo je dosta jako reagiralo na klomifene i dr.  nije htio riskirati, pa smo išli na punkciju. Prvi put je to bilo od 4 folikula 1js koja se oplodila, no nije uspio transfer - embrio su ispustili u cerviksu, nije stigao do maternice jer mi je cerviks jako zavojit,  a tada su radili bez ultrazvuka (nakon tog događaja su uveli sve transfere s ultrazvukom i cure dobiju slikicu mrvica u maternici). Drugi put je od 3 folikula opet bila 1js, no jako bolna punkcija, transfer uspio, no ništa od trudnoće.

Tek ovaj zadnji ivf je bio stimulirani, no vrlo vrlo blaga stimulacija (12 gonala), punkcija 20 folikula, doista strašna, 7 stanica, oplodili 3 koje su sada u buši kod mame i nadam se da će ostati...  :Smile: 

Čestitam ti na tvojoj srećici, ne mogu ni zamisliti trenutak kad saznaš da je uspjelo i da ćeš postati majka...

----------


## ina33

> *vala* kaj si ti imala tri IVF u tri mjeseca? ajme kako to izgleda zastrašujuće....


Nije zastrašujuće, jer se prije ove stimulacije ne bi brojale u klasične IVF-ove... ono... to bi bile te "premosnice", s ovako blagom stimulcijom to bi prije (prije Zakona) išlo u kategoriju malo boostanog prirodnjaka, daleko je to od prave IVF stimulacije.

----------


## kata.klik

da vidiš, pa to je ono što su nekad bili prirodnjaci, nego dali se to onda broji u 6 postupaka koje financira HZZO? pa tak ispada da si već ispucala tri postupka? nadam se da će ovaj postupak biti uspješan

sorry cure nisam baš u cjeloj priči, a moram se lagano aktivirati uskoro će mi trebati. jedno usputno pitanje jel se FET računa kao postupak ili ne i isto pitanje za AIH?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni se čini da sad nema više nekog čekanja na VV, možeš u postupak stalno, a kad sam i ja išla tamo u prosjeku sam svakih pol godine dolazila na red za nešto (dobro samo sam jednom išla u čisti prirodnjak zbog udaljenosti od klinike)i poslije sam imala 1 stimulirani pa je došlo ljeto i novi zakon i onda tek za pol godine u 2. polu -stimulirani i to je to u godinu i pol dana. Nažalost onda kad je situacija sa zakonom bila izglednija e onda nisam mogla u postupke valjda zbog gužve

----------


## andream

kata, evo brzinski, u 6 postupaka se računa samo primjena gonala/menopura.
FET nema s tim veze. AIH kod kojeg se koriste klomići ne ide istom logikom u 6 postupaka.

----------


## Mali Mimi

kata.klik svi postupci u kojima koristiš Menopure ili Gonale ti se računaju kao jedan od besplatinih, ovi s klomifenom ne!

----------


## kata.klik

a, kužim, znači ako idem na AIF ali koristim gonale ili menopur onda je to jedan od 6 besplatnih postupaka, a ako su klomifeni u pitanju onda se ni IVF ne tretira kao besplatni postupak.  
A jel ima gdje kako izgleda protokol? ili je to sad previše individualno i nema nekih pravila?

----------


## Kadauna

*@kata.klik*... sukladno pravilniku je upravo kako si ti napisala, ako ideš na AIH ali koristiš ili gonal ili menopur to se broji kao jedan od šest besplatnih postupaka. Ako ideš na IVF a ne koristiš gonale ili menopure nego samo klomifen ili ništa, onda se to ne broji i mogla bi ići bezbroj puta u takve prirodnjake. 

Za stimulacije i protokole trenutno na VUku stvarno ne znam, ali bi me zanimala iskustva cura. 

Cure, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, Vala SRETNO!

Eva133 :Love:  glavu gore i odmah u dogovor za dalje.. iako bi sad nakon stimulacije čini mi se ipak morala odmoriti malo....

----------


## ksena28

Jesu li ti Vala stvarno rekli da su izvadili svih 20 folikula?

----------


## ina33

Na VV-u je uvijek bilo pravilo punktiraj sve, pa i male ciste... ne znači nužno da je u svima bio sadržaj (tj. da su vadili js, barem ako dobro kužim stvar), također, to ne mora nužno bit 20 uboda, mislim da mogu jednim ubodom više njih sredit, ali sigurno je bolilo jer baš ti mali bole. U MB-u te male cistice ne punktiraju. Ovo je tipična reakcija PCOS-ovke. Vala, sretno!

----------


## capka

> Na VV-u je uvijek bilo pravilo punktiraj sve, pa i male ciste... ne znači nužno da je u svima bio sadržaj (tj. da su vadili js, barem ako dobro kužim stvar), također, to ne mora nužno bit 20 uboda, mislim da mogu jednim ubodom više njih sredit, ali sigurno je bolilo jer baš ti mali bole. U MB-u te male cistice ne punktiraju. Ovo je tipična reakcija PCOS-ovke. Vala, sretno!


Mislim da više ne punktiraju sve,bar meni ovaj put nisu jer je dr. rekao nećemo više,ovo će biti dovoljno..Imala sam 5js.(a samo jedna od tri se oplodila)
Mislim da sam u ovom postupku prilično loše prošla( osim ako nije dobitni)  jer je stimulacija bila s 36 menopura a u polustimuliranom s klomfenom i 17menopura bio je isti broj stanica i tri su se oplodile. Loše je bilo jer je klomifen ostavio ciste za sobom.

----------


## hope31

Zna li netko da li za androloške pretrage smeta korištenje antibiotika, mm i ja pijemo antibiotike za klamidiju a 11.4. ide na androloški pregled pa me zanima da li to smeta?

----------


## ValaMala

Ovako, punktirali su ih 20, no baš kako je netko rekao tipična situacija kod pcos-a, samo neki folikuli se izdvoje kao dovoljno veliki i imaju js, a bude hrpa onih manjih od kojih ništa koristi, ali se kod ivf-a moraju punktirati da ne bi bilo štete kasnije. 

Kod mene je bilo 5 folikula od 20mm i 2 od 19mm (na dan štoperice). Ostali su bili manji, ne minijaturni koje eventualno može i ostaviti, nego premali da bi imali odgovarajuću j.s., a s druge strane opet preveliki da bi ih se ostavilo na jajniku. Bilo je puno više "uboda" od 20, jer ovi manji folikuli nisu tako jednostavni za upiknuti (i zbog veličine, ali to više jer imaju deblju ovojnicu).

----------


## ValaMala

Što se tiče mojih postupaka, prva 2 klomifenska se ne broje u zakonskih 6, nego samo ovaj treći gdje sam koristila gonale. No opet, imala sam jaču reakciju na tih 12 gonale nego neke cure koje su bile sa mnom i primile 30-40 gonala. Jedna cura je bila na 70 menopura i jadna dobila svega nekoliko folikula - '78. godište i po amh je u pred-menopauzi... Ja bih vjerojatno umrla na većoj dozi gonala i ovako sam na granici HS-a

----------


## hope31

Vala da li su ti upoznata da li smetaju antibiotici kod androloškog pregleda?

----------


## amyx

> Na VV-u je uvijek bilo pravilo punktiraj sve, pa i male ciste... ne znači nužno da je u svima bio sadržaj (tj. da su vadili js, barem ako dobro kužim stvar), također, to ne mora nužno bit 20 uboda, mislim da mogu jednim ubodom više njih sredit, ali sigurno je bolilo jer baš ti mali bole. U MB-u te male cistice ne punktiraju. Ovo je tipična reakcija PCOS-ovke. Vala, sretno!


Meni nisu sve punktirali kada sam bila prije 2 godine...bilo je 26 folikula , a punktirano je samo 12 ili 14 (ne sjećam se), drugo je dr ostavio uz napomenu dok sam još na stolu ležala da se slučajno ne seksam da ne bi imali osmorke. Ko da mi je u tomtrenu baš sex bio na pameti

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni nisu sve punktirali kada sam bila prije 2 godine...bilo je 26 folikula , a punktirano je samo 12 ili 14 (ne sjećam se), drugo je dr ostavio uz napomenu dok sam još na stolu ležala* da se slučajno ne seksam da ne bi imali osmorke. Ko da mi je u tomtrenu baš sex bio na pameti*



 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: oprosti, al morala sam  :Embarassed:

----------


## pirica

> Mislim da više ne punktiraju sve,bar meni ovaj put nisu jer je dr. rekao nećemo više,ovo će biti dovoljno..Imala sam 5js.(a samo jedna od tri se oplodila)
> Mislim da sam u ovom postupku prilično loše prošla( osim ako nije dobitni)  jer je stimulacija bila s 36 menopura a u polustimuliranom s klomfenom i 17menopura bio je isti broj stanica i tri su se oplodile. Loše je bilo jer je klomifen ostavio ciste za sobom.


slično sam ja reagirala, dugi protokol, 36 menopura, 8fol, 5js i od tih 5 1js se oplodila (avatar), to je bilo po starom zakonu, a sad dugi protokol, 22 menopura 8-9fol i 2js obje su se oplodile, i biokemijska t.

----------


## amyx

> oprosti, al morala sam


znam, sad je i meni tako  :Laughing:  a onda sam mislila da nije normalan, kao koji mu je k... ja se skoro onesvjestila od bolova a on meni o sexu

----------


## capka

> slično sam ja reagirala, dugi protokol, 36 menopura, 8fol, 5js i od tih 5 1js se oplodila (avatar), to je bilo po starom zakonu, a sad dugi protokol, 22 menopura 8-9fol i 2js obje su se oplodile, i biokemijska t.


ooo pirice 1 pa dobitna, ti si mi melem za dušu

----------


## kata.klik

ako radite spermiogram onda bolje ne, antibiotici jako smanjuju broj spermića

----------


## kata.klik

e sad, nešto mi pade na pamet....ja sam imala 21 jajnu stanicu, od toga oplođeno 16, dvije vraćene, ostalo čeka. kako to da sam ja sa 16 ampula gonala imala 21 JS, a cure sad sa 30 i više, i 70 menopura imaju 5-6 JS ako i toliko?

----------


## pirica

> e sad, nešto mi pade na pamet....ja sam imala 21 jajnu stanicu, od toga oplođeno 16, dvije vraćene, ostalo čeka. kako to da sam ja sa 16 ampula gonala imala 21 JS, a cure sad sa 30 i više, i 70 menopura imaju 5-6 JS ako i toliko?


low risponderi

----------


## kata.klik

> low risponderi


a Vala? ona ne spada u tu kategoriju....

----------


## eva133

*Kadauna* ja sam bila u prirodnom ivf, sa klomifenom, tako da ne moram odmarati, nadam se.
Odmorit ću samo jedan ciklus, a onda idemo dalje u nove pobjede.

----------


## ValaMala

Dosta ovisi i o zalihi jajnih stanica. Ova cura što nikako ne reagira ni na velike količine lijekova ima  jako nizak AMH, tj. u predmenopauzi je. Moja zaliha je međutim ogromna i po tome ispada da ću jako kasno u menopauzu, sve u svemu imam hormonalnu sliku kao djevojka od 17 godina - tako su mi rekli - no kod mene je problem PCOS. Već i na klomifenima razvijem više folikula, no neki ostanu mali. 

Razgovarala sam s dr. Kniewaldom i njegovom suprugom i gledali su hormonalnu sliku i sve skupa i njihovo mišljenje je da je za mene idealan dugi protokol u kojem bi prvo totalno "isključili" moje hormone (koji i rade to da se gomilaju mali folikuli), a onda stimulacijom dobili puno velikih folikula s j.s. To naravno nema smisla ovdje s ovim zakonom, no imat će jako puno smisla ako ovo sada ne uspije, jer smo odlučili da nam je sljedeći korak Ljubljana.

----------


## pirica

> a Vala? ona ne spada u tu kategoriju....


 *Vala* ne spada u tu kategoriji, a ni ti, ali ja izgleda spadam, a sad zašto ne znam, hormoni su mi uredni, a slabo reagiram na stimulacije tj imam puno praznih folikula

*Vala* žene s PCOS inaće jako reagiraju na stimulaciju

----------


## Kadauna

*Vala*, nisam sigurna koliko ti u Ljubljani zamrzavaju embrije, nisam baš sigurna da je to kod njih standardna procedura pa se raspitaj prije na pdf-u Slovenija o mogućnostima zamrzavanja u Ljubljani. BIla bi šteta dobiti veliki broj j.s. koje će ti u LJ sve oploditi i ne zamrznuti višak. Vidiš, Amyx je na Vuku imala veliki broj j.s. ali u zadnjem postupku mi se čini da joj nisu ništa ni zamrznuli, ama baš ništa... pa ti budi pametan.  Ustvari držim fige da ti LJ i ne treba..  :Smile: 
Inače ima nekoliko pokazatelja *koji mogu biti indikativni za reakciju žene na stimulaciju,* jedan je AMH, drugi je broj antralnih folikula, pa FSH, etc. Nažalost nije sve tako jednostavno u načinu stimuliranja ili u predviđanju kako će tko reagirati. Amyx je imala uvijek hiperstimulacije i to stvarno jake, ali na Menopure recimo uopće nije reagirala pa je taj postupak prekinut. Ti si očekivano trebala hiperstimulirati ali na kraju ipak nisi. Svakako je IVF učenje i na pokušajima i greškama. Zato bi s tobom doktor možda sljedeći put išao s nekom drugom stimulacijom. By the way, protokol je ipak u domeni liječnika a ne biologa. 
Amyx, sorry što te stalno spominjem, no ipak si školski primjer PCOS-a. 

*Eva*, onda dalje u dogovore s doktorom, vjerujem da nakon klomifena ne treba odmarati mnogo ili uopće a gužve na Vuku i nema tako da se ne mora čekati par mjeseci do pola godine kao prije na stimulirani postupak.

Šta je s Tomislavom?

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, Reš zamrzava embrije i ide na blastice kad je veći broj jajnih stanica (ne širiti krive info :Smile: ).
Osim Ljubljane, ne čeka se ni u Austriji ni u Češkoj.

----------


## gala1979

Vala, ja isto imam "granični" PCOS i odlično reagiram na dugi protokol: od 21. dc supresija Suprefactom i od 3. dc Gonal F 1-2 amp dnevno. Dobijem 14-15 dobrih js.

----------


## amyx

Kadauna

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, imamo dogovor kod Reša i provjerila sam, tamo definitivno zamrzavaju embrije, zato i jesu naš izbor. 

*pirice*, znam da cure s PCOS-om burno reagiraju na stimulaciju, ja sam već negdje 7dc imala ogromne jajnike, no bolji je taj dugi protokol jer supresija naših hormona (koji i uzrokuju tih milijun nezrelih folikula) i onda stimulacija samo umjetnim hormonima ima onaj pravi učinak, puno folikula, ali zrelih. 

Što se tiče HS, doktor je sve super održao pod kontrolom, bila  sam na doista slaboj stimulaciji i vrlo rano je uveo cetrotide, no bila sam na granici i vrlo je moguće da bih završila u punoj HS da nije bilo tako. Evo i sutra idem gore na pregled da dr.  vidi kakvi su sada jajnici, jer ne želi riskirati s decapeptylom bez da me pregleda, a to cijenim. Mislim da bih na onakvim stimulacijama od 30-ak gonala vjerojatno završila na hitnoj...

*gala*, to mi zvuči super što si tako dobro reagirala! iz sveg srca se nadam da će nama sada uspjeti, no ako ne uspije, onda je dugi protokol ono što i meni slijedi kod Reša.

Što se tiče mišljenja embriologa, ovdje nisam iznijela mišljenje nekog biologa s 2-3 godine iskustva, nego para koji su začetnici MPO u svijetu i imaju više godina iskustva nego što smo mi na životu. Mišljenje koje su mi dali je bilo samo procjena po onome što su vidjeli na našim nalazima i iz svojeg iskustva s toliko mnogo parova, a koje izlazi iz desetaka godina rada bok uz bok vrhunskim mpo liječnicima. Vani mpo doktori i embriolozi rade kao tim, konzultiraju se vezano i za stimulacije itd. Naravno da ću poslušati svog doktora u trenutku kada idemo u postupak, no mišljenje stručnjaka ovog kalibra definitivno neću odbaciti.

----------


## amyx

*Kadauna*  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 

Hi, hi, ovak je trebao izgledat post prije, ali ja brzopleta  :Razz:

----------


## gala1979

Nisam ja u postupku Vala Mala.

----------


## angel0

Pozdrav svim curam od mene nove!! Ne znam dali je ok ovako se ubaciti  pa odmah da se ispričam ako nije.dakle upravo sam zvala VV da se naručim za prvi pregled (iako  već 5.god pokušavamo ali ništa ,strpljen-spašen još nismo dočekali :Sad: ) ,uglavnom preporučeni doktor je na putu baš na 8.dan c tako da sam se naručila kod dr.Pavan Jukić pa vas molim da mi kazete da li tko ide od vas kod nje i dali je ok lječnica Hvala

----------


## Kadauna

ValaMala, ne moraš se ljutiti na to što sam ti napisala za biologe i dogovor u vezi protokola..... stvarno, unatoč timskom radu i reputaciji bračnog para Kniewald (koji jako cijenim), terapiju bi ipak isključivo trebao odrediti liječnik a ne biolog.... 

Amyx je upravo s dugim protokolom i s decapeptylom i kontracepcijom prije stimulacije imala, dakle s ful supresijom jajnika ali s menopurima imala komatozan rezultat i nikakvu reakciju i prekid postupka... a prava je PCOS-ovka (Amyx :Laughing:  evo opet ja)..... 

To sam htjela reći s greškama i pokušajima....... a to joj je bila treća stimulacija..... ako se ne varam..

----------


## kata.klik

kako ide sa starim pacijenticama dr. Lucingera, jesu automatski prebačene kod nove doktorice ili mogu birati ako hoću ostati na VV da me prati Alebić

----------


## ValaMala

*Kadauna*, krivo si me skužila, ne ljutim se ja ništa i zapravo se slažem s tobom, to sam i napisala, slušat ću uvijek preporuku i odluku doktora mpo kod kojeg ću se liječiti.  :Wink: 

*gala*, komentar je bio na onu reakciju koju si napisala, o tome kako dobiješ 14-15 j.s. to je mrak!

A znam da je sve to igra pokušaja i pogrešaka, nadam se samo da će i nama svanuti sunce koje se zove velika beta  :Smile:

----------


## angel0

Drage cure!Evo nakon višegodišnjeg bezuspješnog  iščekivanja bebača primorani smo javiti se na VV za prvi pregled,međutim umjesto preporučenog dr Alebića koji je na putu upravo 8.dan c naručili smo se kod dr. Pavan Jukić. Zanima me  da li je iskusna dr.jer nisam naisla na njeno ime u dr temama,pa ako je tko bio kod nje  da mi javi Hvala

----------


## Sezen

ujutro sam bila gore i imam 7 folikula,malo sam u šoku jer je pričao o 2-3 pa 4,a jutros 7-bila na menopurima
večeras štoperica u 21.15,subota punkcija pa ćemo vidjeti...
inače gore danas nije bilo gužve,ali opet ja sam već oko 9 bila gotova
javim se u subotu ako preživim :Smile:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> *Vala*, nisam sigurna koliko ti u Ljubljani zamrzavaju embrije, nisam baš sigurna da je to kod njih standardna procedura pa se raspitaj prije na pdf-u Slovenija o mogućnostima zamrzavanja u Ljubljani. BIla bi šteta dobiti veliki broj j.s. koje će ti u LJ sve oploditi i ne zamrznuti višak. Vidiš, Amyx je na Vuku imala veliki broj j.s. ali u zadnjem postupku mi se čini da joj nisu ništa ni zamrznuli, ama baš ništa... pa ti budi pametan. Ustvari držim fige da ti LJ i ne treba.. 
> Inače ima nekoliko pokazatelja *koji mogu biti indikativni za reakciju žene na stimulaciju,* jedan je AMH, drugi je broj antralnih folikula, pa FSH, etc. Nažalost nije sve tako jednostavno u načinu stimuliranja ili u predviđanju kako će tko reagirati. Amyx je imala uvijek hiperstimulacije i to stvarno jake, ali na Menopure recimo uopće nije reagirala pa je taj postupak prekinut. Ti si očekivano trebala hiperstimulirati ali na kraju ipak nisi. Svakako je IVF učenje i na pokušajima i greškama. Zato bi s tobom doktor možda sljedeći put išao s nekom drugom stimulacijom. By the way, protokol je ipak u domeni liječnika a ne biologa. 
> Amyx, sorry što te stalno spominjem, no ipak si školski primjer PCOS-a. 
> 
> *Eva*, onda dalje u dogovore s doktorom, vjerujem da nakon klomifena ne treba odmarati mnogo ili uopće a gužve na Vuku i nema tako da se ne mora čekati par mjeseci do pola godine kao prije na stimulirani postupak.
> 
> Šta je s Tomislavom?


Ocito je da nekome ne smrzavaju a nekome ne, meni su zamrznuli 7 js, ja sam jos uvjek na cekanju, u utorak idem vadit betu pa cemo vidjeti, necu test radit namjerno  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> ujutro sam bila gore i imam 7 folikula,malo sam u šoku jer je pričao o 2-3 pa 4,a jutros 7-bila na menopurima
> večeras štoperica u 21.15,subota punkcija pa ćemo vidjeti...
> inače gore danas nije bilo gužve,ali opet ja sam već oko 9 bila gotova
> javim se u subotu ako preživim


Bravo draga, pa to je prekrasno! Puno sreće u subotu i nadam se da će biti i 7 lijepih jajnih stanica! Nemoj se ništa bojati, meni je bila strašna punkcija uglavnom zato što je bilo toliko malih folikula koje je puno teže i bolnije punktirati, a to nije tako često. Ja vjerujem da su tvoji folikuli onako pravi, veliki i da će to proći za čas! Javi nam svakako što prije ćeš moći! Što primaš danas, brevactid ili decapeptyl? Primijetila sam da u zadnje vrijeme svi dobivaju decapeptyl

----------


## ValaMala

Ima li koga gore sutra, ja sam tamo već u 7:30 na pregledu (srebrni lančić sa srcem), pa ako tko hoće malo ubiti vrijeme, javite mi se!

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, mila moja, šaljem ti zagrljaj! Još u srcu gori nada za tvoju betu sutra, no bilo kako bilo, bar će završiti ovaj postupak, pa ćeš se ili veseliti ili moći otresti tugu i prašinu i krenuti dalje. Nemoj ništa brinuti ni sumnjati, doći će i naše vrijeme, to je sigurno  :Love:

----------


## pirica

> kako ide sa starim pacijenticama dr. Lucingera, jesu automatski prebačene kod nove doktorice ili mogu birati ako hoću ostati na VV da me prati Alebić


možeš tražit Alebića

----------


## eva133

> *eva*, mila moja, šaljem ti zagrljaj! Još u srcu gori nada za tvoju betu sutra, no bilo kako bilo, bar će završiti ovaj postupak, pa ćeš se ili veseliti ili moći otresti tugu i prašinu i krenuti dalje. Nemoj ništa brinuti ni sumnjati, doći će i naše vrijeme, to je sigurno




Draga moja ja sam baš tužna neka. Znam šta me sutra čeka i nekako jedva čekam da prođe taj sutrašnji dan.
Doći će naše vrijeme, samo se moramo strpiti ( ja malo duže ).
Nadam se da će biti sve u redu sutra na pregledu. Sretno.

----------


## BHany

> Drage cure!Evo nakon višegodišnjeg bezuspješnog  iščekivanja bebača primorani smo javiti se na VV za prvi pregled,međutim umjesto preporučenog dr Alebića koji je na putu upravo 8.dan c naručili smo se kod dr. Pavan Jukić. Zanima me  da li je iskusna dr.jer nisam naisla na njeno ime u dr temama,pa ako je tko bio kod nje  da mi javi Hvala


draga angel0 
prije svega, dobro došla k nama

obzirom da je na ovom forumu pravilo da se pitanja vezana za pojedinu kliniku (i njezine liječni(k)ce) postavljaju na temama klinikama pripojila sam tvoje pitanje o dr. Pavan Jukić na ovu temu

i iako sam kasnije vidjela da si postavila slično pitanje i na samoj ovoj temi, podižem ga jer su oba pitanja ostala prilično gore...obzirom da su se cure raspisale danas popodne, pa da ne bi prošlo neprimjećeno...

...eto, angel0, nadam se da će ti cure znati nešto odgovoriti





> Ne znam dali je ok ovako se ubaciti  pa odmah da se ispričam ako nije.


i naravno da je ok, ali bilo bi lijepo da nam, ako ti nije teško, napišeš i nešto o sebi i svojoj dijagnozi i sl.

  nadam se da ćeš se, nakon pročitanih pravila i malo uhodavanje, brzo snaći na našem forumu

----------


## Kadauna

> Pozdrav svim curam od mene nove!! Ne znam dali je ok ovako se ubaciti  pa odmah da se ispričam ako nije.dakle upravo sam zvala VV da se naručim za prvi pregled (iako  već 5.god pokušavamo ali ništa ,strpljen-spašen još nismo dočekali) ,uglavnom preporučeni doktor je na putu baš na 8.dan c tako da sam se naručila kod dr.Pavan Jukić pa vas molim da mi kazete da li tko ide od vas kod nje i dali je ok lječnica Hvala


Draga Angel0, dr. Pavan Jukić je tek prije par mjeseci počela raditi na području potpomognute oplodnje ( nakon nekoliko tjedana obuke u Mariboru. Znam da sad već neko vrijeme radi (ali koliko ja  znam uz pomoć dr. Alebića) na Vuk Vrhovcu. Ovo što se ovdje pisalo o njoj upravo govori u prilogu njezinom neiskustvu... i iskreno? Da sam ja na početku svog MPO puta i *da mogu birati sigurno bih odabrala nekoga liječnika s više iskustva.* 

U svakom slučaju sretno...................

----------


## ValaMala

> Draga Angel0, dr. Pavan Jukić je tek prije par mjeseci počela raditi na području potpomognute oplodnje ( nakon nekoliko tjedana obuke u Mariboru. Znam da sad već neko vrijeme radi (ali koliko ja  znam uz pomoć dr. Alebića) na Vuk Vrhovcu. Ovo što se ovdje pisalo o njoj upravo govori u prilogu njezinom neiskustvu... i iskreno? Da sam ja na početku svog MPO puta i *da mogu birati sigurno bih odabrala nekoga liječnika s više iskustva.* 
> 
> U svakom slučaju sretno...................


Potpisujem u potpunosti. Doktorica je simpatična i tako to, no to nažalost nije kriterij kod odabira mpo liječnika. Ona doista još uči

----------


## molu

Draga *Angel0*, za početak dobrodošla... i što prije se preselila na trudnički pdf.

U potunosti potpisujem Kadaunu što se tiče izbora liječnika.

Možda ti pomogne i tema koju je na ovom pdf-u otvorila Ksena28

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/64348-H...-u-tim-uvjetim

U svakom slučaju sretno, i tu smo ako treba što - pitaj

----------


## ValaMala

*ksena*, baš mi je drago što smo se upoznale, puno pusa tvojoj maloj curici u buši. Kužimo se u vezi puno stvari i nadam se da će se tvoje dobre želje ispuniti i da neću morati Rešu...  :Smile: 

Bila sam danas gore, curke, pošto sam malo napuhana i bolucka me dolje još, dr. je odlučio ne dati mi decapeptyl. Što se tiče one temperature na večer dana transfera, rekao je da bi mu naravno bilo drago da se to nije dogodilo, no da ne mora značiti da je naštetilo. Naravno, mene je to pogodilo, ali što sad, čekam i vidjet ćemo rezultate uskoro... 

Jedino mi prestrašno ide na živce što piškim svaki čas, osobito noću. Mislim, nemoguće mi je izmjeriti bazalnu temperaturu za koju bih kao trebala odspavati u komadu bar 4 sata i mjeriti svako jutro u isto vrijeme, a ja sam npr. noćas bila na wc-u u:
1:35
3:04
4:40
5:15
6:00 (probudio me alarm mm)
digla se u 6:15
Naspavala sam se možete misliti koliko... ne brijem na nikakve simptome više, doista imam stav da su simptomi u naših 2 tjedna čekanja bete totalna glupost, placebo i igra s mozgom, ali bih se voljela naspavati i možda uspjeti izmjeriti koju temperaturu, jer je ona ipak nekakav pokazatelj (mislim ako mi padne drastično kao prošli put, znam da je menga iza ugla)...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* i ja sam bila napuhana zadnja tri dana evo danas je bolje, i isto je postojala mala mogucnost HS, a za pisanje nemam rijeci mislim da se nisam ovoliko napisala u cijelom zivotu  :Laughing: 
Skoro sam jutros isla vadit betu, mm napao ko lud jedva sam ga odgovorila, danas mi je 11 dpt i zelim zivjeti u nadi bar jos tri dana  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Vala* trudnice!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*eva*, haha, pozlatile ti se riječi  :Smile: 

*TOMISLAVA*, imaš pravo pričekaj još malo, a onda ćemo se veseliti sve ko blesave, dogovoreno?

----------


## marincezg

> ujutro sam bila gore i imam 7 folikula,malo sam u šoku jer je pričao o 2-3 pa 4,a jutros 7-bila na menopurima
> večeras štoperica u 21.15,subota punkcija pa ćemo vidjeti...
> inače gore danas nije bilo gužve,ali opet ja sam već oko 9 bila gotova
> javim se u subotu ako preživim


Bok....
i ja sam na punkciji u subotu, tj. sutra pa se vidimo........

----------


## hope31

Cure svima vam želim sreću sutra i prekosutra i sve dok ne ostanemo trudne :Smile: )

----------


## ValaMala

Curke sutra puno sreće na punkciji, neka bude pravih zrelih i zdravih stanica koje će postati mala vesela dječica!

----------


## Sezen

cure javljam se kako sam i obećala,dakle 7 fol-7 j stanica,u dogovoru sa dr.oplodit će 2(nadam se da će uspijeti),a ostale će zamrznuti

na punkciji nas je bilo 7 i sve smo imale j stanica,neke više neke manje i sve smo naručene za pon.u 8.oo

mogu vam reći da me nije boljelo,malo neugodno ,više me zaboljela ona pikica u guzu :Smile: 

*marincezg*  tek sad vidjeh tvoj post pa sam skužila tko si :Smile: 

sad odoh u horizontalu...pozz svima

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen*, prekrasno, čestitam! Želim ti puno sreće i neka se malci lijepo oplode!  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*marincezg*, kako je bilo tebi?

----------


## Ela28

Curke jel mogu doći u ponedjeljak 3.dan ciklusa bez telefonske najave naime procurila sam danas iako mi je 20.dan ciklusa tek i još sam pila pilule  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Ela28

Još nešto što da radim sa pilulama da ih prestanem piti ???

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Ela* mozes slobodno doc bez najave, a za pilule mislim da ih moras popiti bez obzira sta si dobila ili provjeri sta pise na upustvima  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

> *Ela* mozes slobodno doc bez najave, a za pilule mislim da ih moras popiti bez obzira sta si dobila ili provjeri sta pise na upustvima


Potpisujem. Štetiti neće, a kad budeš na pregledu vidi s dr. što dalje. Sretno!

----------


## marincezg

> *marincezg*, kako je bilo tebi?


dobila sam 1 js i skoro pa nista me nije boljelo.....

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Cure moje imam problem, danas mi je 12 dpt i jutros me je malo boluckao ljevi jajnik, dosla sam kuci sa posla i otisla ubit oko, kad sam se probudila toliko me je bolilo da nisam mogla stat na ljevu nogu, i sad me boli kad hodam a kad mirujem manje. Jel kojoj od vas tako bilo, usrala sam se koja bol ???  :Shock:  :Sick:

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, ne znam što bi to moglo biti, mene povremeno zaboli na lijevoj strani, ali ne tako jako. No tu i tamo cure pričaju da ih je znalo boljeti (i to trudnice  :Wink: ). Jesi radila test, već bi mogla...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Nisam, rekla sam da necu u ponedjeljak idem vadit betu pa cemo vidit. Ovako me znalo bolit za vrijeme ovulacije, al ovo definitivno nije ovulacija :Embarassed:

----------


## nata

I ja sam danas bila u društvo Sezen, marincezg i još nekoliko divnih i hrabrih žena! 

Dobila 6js, oplodit će 3. Ovaj put je punkcija bila malo bolnija, ali sve u granicama podnošljivosti.

Navijam za tulum u labosu i držim fige svim čekalicama bete!

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Nisam, rekla sam da necu u ponedjeljak idem vadit betu pa cemo vidit. Ovako me znalo bolit za vrijeme ovulacije, al ovo definitivno nije ovulacija


Moguce simtomi lagane HS, pij dosta tekucine i odmaraj a u ponedjeljak ocekujem trocifrenu betu! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ela28

Cure hvala na odgovoru ali izgleda da je to bila lažna uzbuna jučer je bilo malo krvarenja a noćas i jutros ništa ali od postupka do postupka mi se ciklus baš poremetio kako piše na pilulama trebala bi procuriti oko 26.dana sad ćemo vidjeti ...........

----------


## ValaMala

*nata*, čestitam i puno sreće!!

----------


## Ela28

> Pozdrav svim curam od mene nove!! Ne znam dali je ok ovako se ubaciti  pa odmah da se ispričam ako nije.dakle upravo sam zvala VV da se naručim za prvi pregled (iako  već 5.god pokušavamo ali ništa ,strpljen-spašen još nismo dočekali) ,uglavnom preporučeni doktor je na putu baš na 8.dan c tako da sam se naručila kod dr.Pavan Jukić pa vas molim da mi kazete da li tko ide od vas kod nje i dali je ok lječnica Hvala


Hej kad je to točno doktor na putu koji dan dolaziš ?

----------


## ValaMala

Drage curke, stalno namjeravam napraviti našu VV listu postupaka da se lakše pratimo, no teško mi je sve pohvatati. Evo onoga što sam uspjela napraviti, ali vas molim da ne zamjerite ako sam nekoga krivo uvrstila. Bilo bi super da pogledate listu, pa me ispravite u vezi vaših podataka ili za drugih cura, koliko znate. Također dodajte se na listu, ako sam vas ispustila ili vas pak "ukrala" vašoj drugoj kliinici... Moramo od nekud početi  :Smile: 

*ČEKALICE BETE*
TOMISLAVA – 4.4.
ValaMala – 11.4.
Capka – 11.4.
Sezen (ET ponedjeljak)
nata (ET ponedjeljak)

*SUPRESIJE, PIKALICE, ČEKALICE PUNKCIJE*
Ela28 
majalena

*AIH-ice, PRIRODNI IVF/ICSI*
-------------

*ČEKALICE POSTUPAKA*
_4. mjesec_
-------------

_5. mjesec_
hope31	
pirica
Eva133

*HRABRICE, TUŽNICE i ČEKALICE KOJEČEGA*
(za vas osobito nisam sigurna u kojoj ste fazi, pa javite!)

RužicaSB
lady25		
kiša
elen 
beta100 	
nana1976	
marincezg
angel0		
ruža82

----------


## ValaMala

Dodajem smj na čekalice bete

*ČEKALICE BETE*
TOMISLAVA – 4.4.
smj - 6.4.
ValaMala – 11.4.
Capka – 11.4.
Sezen (ET ponedjeljak)
nata (ET ponedjeljak)

*SUPRESIJE, PIKALICE, ČEKALICE PUNKCIJE*
Ela28 
majalena

*AIH-ice, PRIRODNI IVF/ICSI*
-------------

*ČEKALICE POSTUPAKA*
_4. mjesec_
-------------

_5. mjesec_
hope31	
pirica
Eva133

*HRABRICE, TUŽNICE i ČEKALICE KOJEČEGA*
(za vas osobito nisam sigurna u kojoj ste fazi, pa javite!)

RužicaSB
lady25	
kiša
elen 
beta100 
nana1976	
marincezg
angel0	
ruža82

----------


## eva133

*Vala* svaka čast na listi. Ovako imam bolji pregled koje su naše cure.
Samo da prijavim da sam danas dobila mengu i baš sam sretna. Eto već sljedeću m sam u postupku. Jeeeee!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

Čestitam, draga, a eto, lista je tu, ali stvarno se nadam da će cure uskočiti s ispravcima...

----------


## BHany

drage VV-ovke,

ako pročitate pažljivo pravila ovog pdf-a (molm vas da to učinite, ako niste!) uz koje smo dodali i iscrpna objašnjenja istih
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/23513-P...GNUTA-OPLODNJA
zaključit ćete da nije dozvoljeno ovako (kreiranje lista) nešto na topicima po klinikama jer postoji zajednički topic za odbrojavenje i praćenje postupaka...niti se to ikada na ijednom topicu o klinikama dozvoljavalo

ovo su topici za razmjenu informacija i konkretnih specifičnih stvari vezanih uz klinike

no, kako ovaj topic nije jedini na kojem se u poljednje vrijeme ne poštuju pravila foruma već se ponovo chata, vibra, skakuće, dogovaraju sastanci, referira tko se kako osjeća poslije transfera, punkcije i sl. ...a sad i stvaraju liste
...iako smo vam otvorili topic za podršku, odbrojavanje i upravo za raspravu o svim tim stvarima koje vas mogu mučiti u nekoj fazi postupka, anisu vezani za vašu kliniku nego za nešto što može mučiti bilo koga s bilo koje klinike...

ponukani ovim i drugim slučajevima, uskoro ćemo opet krenuti u čišćenje pdf-a (ne samo na vašem topicu, već i na drugima)

do tada, molim vas da se pokušate pridržavati pravila

vašu listu ostavljam do sutra, kako biste svi ovo vidjeli...
dobrodošli ste prijaviti se (ako već niste) na zajednički topic odbrojavanja
tamo ćemo svi navijati za vas...

a ovo sutra brišem

nadam se da se vidimo na onom drugom odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*BHany*, ok, nisam imala pojma. Već sam prije više tjedana bila pitala tko radi te liste na drugim podforumima (jer na Petrovoj to redovito rade i updataju, na Sv. Duhu rade liste čekalica za lijekove... i učinilo mi se zgodno i korisno - a nisam pročitala nakon tih lista da je IKADA ITKO urigirao, kao ti sada) i tada su mi napisali da to obično rade cure te klinike za sebe i da ako želim mogu napraviti ja. 

Ne vidim zašto bi bilo loše i zabranjeno obnoviti i objaviti svakih par tjedana listu, jer se na zajedničkom odbrojavanju teško prati tko je u kojoj klinici. Mislim da to nije off-topičarenje i chatanje, nego nam upravo može pomoći da se povežemo i pratimo tko je kada u postupku, kojoj fazi, te da možemo od pravih osoba dobiti najsvježije informacije. 

Ne pada mi na pamet raditi više ikakve liste, no također mi se ponekad čini da se ovaj forum koji bi trebao biti tu i za razumijevanje i podršku i informacije (mislim da je lista tko je u kojoj fazi u našoj klinici itekako informativna i korisna) ponekad pretvara u vrlo krut, hladan i prepun pravila koja ponekad više odmažu nego koriste.

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ja taman htjela pohvaliti listu al pravila su pravila.Inace jesam trenutno cekalica kojecega, pratim ovaj topic koliko stignem ali ne planiram u postupak na VV zapravo nemam dogovoren postupak nigdje jos uvijek sto ce se uskoro nadam se promijeniti pa vam javim.

----------


## Reni76

> Ja taman htjela pohvaliti listu al pravila su pravila.


Potpisujem

----------


## kata.klik

a ja bi samo rekla, da mi je nekako uvjek bilo normalno chetat na odbrojavanju i tamo gledati kad je ko u kojem postupku i nekako mi se činilo da smo svi na tom topicu, bez obzira na kliniku povezani i svi smo jedno, a topic vv mi je uvjek bio izvor informacija...a sad svako vibra na svom pdf-u...malo mi je to sve čudno sad kad nakon dugo vremena ponovo počinjem bolje pratiti pdf potpomognuta...

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen* i *nata*, držim fige za danas, nadam se da su se mrvice lijepo oplodile i da su sigurno u maminim bušama! Javite nam se s dobrim vijestima!

----------


## Kadauna

> *Sezen* i *nata*, držim fige za danas, nadam se da su se mrvice lijepo oplodile i da su sigurno u maminim bušama! Javite nam se s dobrim vijestima!


ValaMala, ajmo za tebe i za cure vibrati dolje na odbrojavanju  :Smile: ))) odoh tamo

----------


## Sezen

cure moje evo da izreferiram-obadvije su se oplodile,četverostanične su i čekamo betu 20.04.-presretna sam
bilo nas je 8 na transferu i ako se ne varam samo jednoj curi je vraćen jedan embrij,a mi ostale smo imale po dva ili tri
meni nisu uspjeli poslikati jer je moja maternica iza,ali nema veze bitno da su se oplodile pa sada što Bog da
pozdrav svima!

----------


## Pinky

> a ja bi samo rekla, da mi je nekako uvjek bilo normalno chetat na odbrojavanju i tamo gledati kad je ko u kojem postupku i nekako mi se činilo da smo svi na tom topicu, bez obzira na kliniku povezani i svi smo jedno, a topic vv mi je uvjek bio izvor informacija...a sad svako vibra na svom pdf-u...malo mi je to sve čudno sad kad nakon dugo vremena ponovo počinjem bolje pratiti pdf potpomognuta...


pa o tome se i radi. sa ovakvim listama svi su se zatvorili u svoje male pdf-ove i nema komunikacije među svim pacijentima, već isključivo pacijentima jedne bolnice. a to nam u ovo doba kad nas debelo zakidaju i svašta nam rade sa ovim zakonom, stvarno ne treba.
čak bi trebali svi više pratiti i druge bolnice, informirat se kako tko radi. ko što bi rekla moja stara - nismo se vjenčali sa vv ili sd ili bilo kojom drugom da tamo vječno ostanemo, ako uočimo da rade gluposti.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Prijavljujem svoju betu od *611*  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ela28

> Prijavljujem svoju betu od *611*


 
Super  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*TOMISLAVA*, presretna sam zbog tebe, čestitam!!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Da ste mi vidjele reakciju kad sam pogledala papir, malo mi je i pozlilo pa me frendica pridrzala  :Grin:

----------


## capka

> Prijavljujem svoju betu od *611*


Čestitam,ne mogu ni zamisliti tu sreću!

----------


## hope31

Tomislava čestitke od srca....

----------


## ValaMala

Nadam se da si ovako prekrasnom betom otvorila tako dugo čekani niz veselja i skakutanja i na VV-u!

----------


## marincezg

> cure moje evo da izreferiram-obadvije su se oplodile,četverostanične su i čekamo betu 20.04.-presretna sam
> bilo nas je 8 na transferu i ako se ne varam samo jednoj curi je vraćen jedan embrij,a mi ostale smo imale po dva ili tri
> meni nisu uspjeli poslikati jer je moja maternica iza,ali nema veze bitno da su se oplodile pa sada što Bog da
> pozdrav svima!


super sezen, a sad se cuvaj i sretno........
 :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## marincezg

ja danas nisam bila na transferu radi tehnickih problema
sljedeci ciklus krecemo sa kontrac. pa onda stimulirani postupak
do tad pozdrav

----------


## ValaMala

*marincezg*, puno sreće u postupku i svaka čast na hrabrosti, pozitivi i ustrajnosti! Sad će i tvoja srećica...

----------


## marincezg

samo da jos dodam, u subotu kad sam bila na vadjenju js vidjela sam jos 2-ije cure koje su postale trudnice (vadile betu pa su saznale da su t)

----------


## pirica

*TOMISLAVA* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Hvala vam cure moje drage  :Smile:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Ma bas mi je mirisalo na T kod tebe Tomislava i presretna sam s ovom tvojom trocifrenom brojkom.Cestitam ti od  :Heart:  i neka se i dalje pravilno dupla!

Nadam se da na  VV bude jos puno puno trudnica.

I da sad ne trazim sve tvoje postove molim te da nam ponovis tvoj dobitni protokol, broj js i ostale info ako ti nije problem. :Kiss:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Dakle ovako: primila 16 menopura od toga neznam koliko je bilo folikula jer mi dr. nikad nije htio rec, samo bi rekao "dosta", od toga sam dobila 12 js odcega su dvije oplodili i obadvije vratili, tri su bacili jer su bile lose kvalitete a 7 su zamrznuli  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

TOMILAVA četitam ti od srce!!!
Marincezg hvala i tebi sretno u stimuliranom postupku!
pozzz svima!

----------


## Reni76

Prijavljujem jeo jednu trudnicu na VV-u.
13dpt beta mi je  257.

----------


## pirica

> Prijavljujem jeo jednu trudnicu na VV-u.
> 13dpt beta mi je  257.


ma bravo čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sezen

> Prijavljujem jeo jednu trudnicu na VV-u.
> 13dpt beta mi je  257.


super!
ČESTITAM i nek se samo povećava broj trudnica!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> Prijavljujem jeo jednu trudnicu na VV-u.
> 13dpt beta mi je 257.


 Bravo, bas sam sretna  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Super nam je krenulo, ajmo samo tako dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> Prijavljujem jeo jednu trudnicu na VV-u.
> 13dpt beta mi je  257.


amje Reni, odoh na odbrojavanje da ti od srca čestitam ali je ovo više nego dobrooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------


## beta100

Čestitam!!!!!!!! Tomislavi i Reni76 nadam se da nas sve skupa čeka ista sreća.
Svima koji se spremaju na postupak i koji čekaju betu želim najmanje betu100 pusa......

----------


## gala1979

Čestitam cure!

----------


## beta100

Gala možeš napisati u kojoj si ti sada fazi MPO pošto nisam  vidila da si u postupku.
pozdrav od bete

----------


## ruža82

Čestitam cure!!! konačno da imamo naše forumske trudnice!!!

----------


## Reni76

Dr.A je na putu izvan Hrvatske. 
Jednoj curi je rekao da ga nema danas, a meni je rekao da ga nema u petak,
tako da pretpostavljam da ga nema ni sutra.

Ne mogu a da ne komentiram trenutno stanje na VV.
Trudnica ima jako puno, sve moje prijateljice su ostale trudne, a neke su gore duže od mene.

Sve skupa je puno bolje nego prije, promijenile su se neke stvari,
punkcije su manje bolne (igle tanje), transfer se vrši UZV, na pun mjehur,
dobijete sličice svojih malih točkica nakon transfera, (pa nek vam samo netko kaže da niste trudne)

----------


## gala1979

I meni se čini da ide na bolje! Samo da je zakon na našoj strani.

----------


## gala1979

Ja idem u Cito. Malo sad pauziram od VV al to je definitivno i dalje moja matična klinika.

----------


## beta100

Reni76 čestitam još jednom(sretni smo kad čujemo za naše trudnice)
zanima me da li si strogo mirovala i jesi li osijetila brije bete trudnoću...

----------


## Reni76

Prva dva transfera nisam mirovala jer sam po prirodi jako nemirna i bila sam pod stresom zbog posla, 
ispita (idem još i na faks).
Ovaj puta sam bila na bolovanju već od par dana prije punkcije, nisam učila više od 2 mjeseca,
totalno sam se smirila.
Zbog mog nemira pila sam Normabel već od punkcije, (čak sam podijelila i curama prije transfera ).
Moj muž kaže da me nikada u životu, a zajedno smo 10 godina nije vidio da toliko ležim, odmaram i dosta sam šetala.
Pila sma samo folnu.

MM me čeka pa vam kasnije napišem više o simptomima.

----------


## beta100

Ovo je super!!!
Normabel je riješenje za sve.... bolnu punkciju i troznamenkastu betu.
Šalim se, ali stvarno mene je punkcija bolila strašno ali  nisam nikad
ništa uzimala.
 Sve što dobijemo protiv bolova i smirenje kao da prestaje
dijelovati u sali...

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Danasnja beta jeee  1743   :Smile: )

----------


## ValaMala

Bravo draga, čestitam od srca!!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Vala* nemoj biti tuzna, i ja sam imala osjecaj da ni ovaj put nista zato sam i odgadjala odlazak po nalaze  :Love: 
Sve ce biti dobro i tvoja beta ce bit velika  :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti draga, ali nekako osjećam kao da nije uspjelo, ne mogu to objasniti. Trudim se biti jaka i pozitivna i čekati betu... no prekrasno mi je vidjeti te koliko si sretna, puno puno sreće ti želim kroz cijelu trudnoću i život sa tvojom bebicom

----------


## Reni76

> Danasnja beta jeee 1743 )


 :Very Happy:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Tomislava ljubim te u brojku hehe!Prekrasno!
Reni cestitam ti i ovdje od srca, to su odlicne vijesti sa VV!

----------


## marincezg

> I meni se čini da ide na bolje! Samo da je zakon na našoj strani.


pa bome i meni se cini da ide na bolje  :Very Happy: 
sigurno nesto ipak znaci kaj je biolog Kinvald dosao gore  :Klap:

----------


## TOMISLAVA

> pa bome i meni se cini da ide na bolje 
> sigurno nesto ipak znaci kaj je biolog Kinvald dosao gore


Sto se tice biologa ja sam covjekom odusevljena, tako je simpatican i pristupacan  :Smile:

----------


## Sezen

> Sto se tice biologa ja sam covjekom odusevljena, tako je simpatican i pristupacan


X

----------


## nana1976

*Tomislava i Reni76* trudnice čestitam od  :Heart:  kao i ostalima da svima bete budu velike.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Reni76

Ne zaboravimo i našeg Alkara - dr. A.  :Klap: 
Nek samo i dalje gađa u sridu.

----------


## reny123

Reni76, isprazni inbox, ne primaš poruke

----------


## kokic

Bok svim, nova sam na forumu...
Imam 38 godina,13 godina u braku, mm ok, ja imam anovulacijske cikluse
lipanj 2010. prvi ivf na Vuk Vrhovcu, 2 jajne stanice, transfer obje i beta 0 :Sad: 
rujan 2010. stimulacija klomifenom, 4 folikula , sva 4 prazna  :Sad: 
travanj 2011. drugi ivf, počela stimulaciju clomifen+gonal 

Pitanjce koje me muči, jer do sutra ne mogu doci do doktora, je to da mi ovaj put (jutros sam bila u Zg) nije propisan sprej superfact koji sam u prvom ivf koristila.  Da li je netko od vas  isto započeo postupak bez korištenja superfacta? Puno bi mi značio odgovor jer sam jednostavno zaboravila to danas pitati i sad se grizem od muke i straha... Unaprijed hvala i puno srece svima!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Hvala ti draga, ali nekako osjećam kao da nije uspjelo, ne mogu to objasniti. Trudim se biti jaka i pozitivna i čekati betu...


Bas sam se pitala sto je s tobom...cini mi se da si u ovom postupku odlucila biti vise incognito sa simptomima i iscekivanjima i potpuno razumijem :Smile: 
Nadam se da te osjecaj vara i da ces uskoro objaviti lijepu betu :Love:

----------


## Reni76

> Reni76, isprazni inbox, ne primaš poruke


jesam

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, malo sam umorna, iskreno, a i dosta mi je simptoma koji ispadaju da su svi u mojoj glavi.  :Smile:  Nažalost ništa ni od ovog postupka, temperatura je drastično pala, menga je iza vrata, a testići su minus. U ponedjeljak ću obaviti tu betu, tek da popričam s dr., a znam da ću tada već ful imati mengu. 
Moram razgovarati s njim i o tome da mi za dr. Reša "nacrta" kao doktor doktoru shemu kako proći kroz moj cerviks, tako da se ovaj ne mući ispočetka i isprobava. Sljedeću srijedu smo u Ljubljani kod Reša. Kako je netko rekao, neću odustati nikada...

----------


## beta100

Reni76 možeš napisati čiju si pila folnu...

ValaMala žao mi je ako je to definitivno ali mi smo naj upornije
žene koje se borimo s ovim VELIKIM problemom samo moramo biti uporne bar
se nadam....

----------


## Reni76

> Reni76 možeš napisati čiju si pila folnu...


Počela sa folnom od Natural Weltha od 400, nastavila sa Folic Acidom od Since Kal 
800 mcg + B 12
nikad prije nisam vidjela tu kutiju, dala mi prijateljica koja je ostala trudna.
Možda je zaražena trudničkim virusom.

----------


## Reni76

> *Lilly*Nažalost ništa ni od ovog postupka, temperatura je drastično pala, menga je iza vrata


ovo je bilo kod mene, a što se neg. testa tiče, cura koja je bila sa mnom na jednom od postupaka, dan prije vađenja bete , test bio negativan.

Ne dajem ti lažnu nadu, ali beta  je beta

----------


## beta100

Reni76 hvala ti na odgovoru!!!

Meni bi trebala ta zaražena trudnoćom ova druga me ne zanima.

----------


## Šiškica

ValaMala beta je beta, ne odustaj prije vremena   :Love: 

 Ja bi ti preporučila da malo odmoriš od svega kojih 5 do 6 mjeseci ( i tijelo i mozak)  ipak si bila u tri postupka za redom a vjeruj mi to ostavlja posljedice na organizmu.. 
Inače se preporuča po 6 mj. pauze između stimulitanih, većina nas  se toga drži jer nisu ti hormoni "čaj od kamilice" kako mi je jednom dr.A rekao..
 Nemoj mislit da te plašim ili nešt slično.. Sve smo mi (posebno s dužim stažom )prošle kroz te faze silne želje, razočarenja, i faze "bitno je da se stalno nešto radi".. 
na kraju čovjek izvuče pouku iz svega na teži lil lakši način..A to je da se s vremenom pojave nuspojave i na tijelu i na psihi..i da u nekom trenutku treba presložiti stvari u glavi jer ćeš pregoriti od "želje"..

----------


## Šiškica

kokic da je dr. planirao ti dati Superfact to bi ti i rekao..

Od jesenas se na VV ne koristi sprej nego inekcije Cetrotide i to kako kod koje žene, po 2 do 3 inekcije , uglavnom od oko 11 dc.. tj. dva tri dana prije štoperice.. 
Tak da niš ne brini i slušaj dr.-a

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se s tobom u jednu ruku, no s druge strane, moja zadnja tri postupka se teško mogu nazvati stimulacijom.  :Smile:  Cure furaju klomifenske postupke (i to je još bila manja doza klomifena kod mene) kao prirodnjake između stimuliranih, a jedino ovaj zadnji postupak je bio s gonalima i to samo 12 - nedavno su starije cure komentirale da bi se prije takav postupak vodio kao malo potpomognuti prirodnjak, tako da što se toga tiče, moje tijelo je ok. Razgovarala sam o tome i s doktorima i neću ići protiv njihove procjene, no i njihovo mišljenje je da ako su moji jajnici i maternica u redu, te ako se psihički osjećam spremna za dalje, onda nema razloga da radimo toliku pauzu. 

Razgovarat ću još s dr. Rešom jer već imamo dogovorene te konzultacije i poslušati njegovu preporuku. Ne namjeravam u postupak pošto-poto, no ne namjeravam gubiti pola godine ako za to nema razloga

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ako si primila 12 gonala to je blaža stim. iza te je dovoljno pauzirati 2 - 3 mj. tako je meni zadnji put dr. rekao.
Meni su recimo klomifeni potakli nastanak i rast endo ciste na jajniku (uzimala sam ih jedno 6 ciklusa za redom), poslije sam je morala operirati, pa mi se opet vratila tako da je mene i tog strah što ako opet počne rasti pa ću opet na operaciju, mislim nisu se ni oni pokazali skroz bezazleni bar ne u mom slučaju.

----------


## BHany

> Bok svim, nova sam na forumu...
> Imam 38 godina,13 godina u braku, mm ok, ja imam anovulacijske cikluse
> lipanj 2010. prvi ivf na Vuk Vrhovcu, 2 jajne stanice, transfer obje i beta 0
> rujan 2010. stimulacija klomifenom, 4 folikula , sva 4 prazna 
> travanj 2011. drugi ivf, počela stimulaciju clomifen+gonal 
> 
> Pitanjce  koje me muči, jer do sutra ne mogu doci do doktora, je to da mi ovaj  put (jutros sam bila u Zg) nije propisan sprej superfact koji sam u  prvom ivf koristila.  Da li je netko od vas  isto započeo postupak bez  korištenja superfacta? Puno bi mi značio odgovor jer sam jednostavno  zaboravila to danas pitati i sad se grizem od muke i straha... Unaprijed  hvala i puno srece svima!





> kokic da je dr. planirao ti dati Superfact to bi ti i rekao..
> 
> Od  jesenas se na VV ne koristi sprej nego inekcije Cetrotide i to kako kod  koje žene, po 2 do 3 inekcije , uglavnom od oko 11 dc.. tj. dva tri  dana prije štoperice.. 
> Tak da niš ne brini i slušaj dr.-a


 

 obzirom da se pitanje odnosi na rad na VV-u, sukladno pravilima, ovo pitanje i odgovor spajam s postojećom temom

----------


## Šiškica

a ja zbunjeno gledam što radi moj odgovr ovdije... sad mi je sve jasno..

----------


## BHany

sorry šiškica, malo sam brljala dok je sjelo na svoje mjesto

nastavite...

----------


## Šiškica

ValaMala mislim da me nisi skužila što sam htijela reći... Mogli bi tu sad u detalje analizirati, što ako ovako ili onako..

Ovo je teška tema ..

pratim redovno tvoju priču  i želim ti prije svega da ti ovaj postupak bude onaj dobitni i da ne moraš nigdje dalje..

----------


## ValaMala

*Šiškice*, hvala ti puno. Shvatila sam te. Idem na te konzultacije i odlučit ću onda što i kako. Mislim da ćemo odraditi još jedan postupak prije ljeta, a onda ako ne uspije se dobro odmoriti.

----------


## Reni76

smj je nova trudnica sa vv-a   :Very Happy:  Bravo!

----------


## beta100

A koja to???

----------


## beta100

Hoću i ja???

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> *Lilly*, malo sam umorna, iskreno, a i dosta mi je simptoma koji ispadaju da su svi u mojoj glavi.  Nažalost ništa ni od ovog postupka, temperatura je drastično pala, menga je iza vrata, a testići su minus. U ponedjeljak ću obaviti tu betu, tek da popričam s dr., a znam da ću tada već ful imati mengu. 
> Moram razgovarati s njim i o tome da mi za dr. Reša "nacrta" kao doktor doktoru shemu kako proći kroz moj cerviks, tako da se ovaj ne mući ispočetka i isprobava. Sljedeću srijedu smo u Ljubljani kod Reša. Kako je netko rekao, neću odustati nikada...


bemu misha :Sad: 
Mozda te beta ipak iznenadi, tko zna...a ako ne puno srece vam zelim u Ljubljani :Love:

----------


## RuzicaSB

> smj je nova trudnica sa vv-a  Bravo!


Ma bravo za Alkara  :Smile:  Cestitam trudniceeee!!!

----------


## smj

> 


Cekam tamo na Nakon tarnsfera za cut tvoju danasnju betu, i sjetim se pogledat na VV.
Cestitke.

Bravooooooooooooo

----------


## hope31

Čestitam svim trudnicama, da nas bude sve više
Eva gdje si ti nestala
Vala nemoj biti tužna uskoro ćeš ti biti velika debela trudnica :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Ja još pijem glupe antibiotike zbog beštije klamidije, nadam se da ću uspjet upast u postupak u petom mjesecu, bila bih najsretnija da tako bude....želim biti trudna debela i sretnaaaaa

----------


## hope31

Cure moze li mi neka od vas pomoci mm i ja se lijecimo od klamidije doksiciklinom i ja sam svaku dan pila lactogyn kapsule da ne dobijem gljivice a od gin.sam dibila i medazol vaginalete danas sam tek prvu stavila jer sam imala mengu sada ne znam jel uz medazol smijem piti i lactogyn.negdje na forumu sam procitala da ne bi smjela dok ne zavrsim sa medazolom

----------


## RuzicaSB

*hope31* najbolje da koristis ono sto ti je lijecnik propisao, onako kako ti je on propisao, to da li lactogyn mozes koristiti uz medazol mozes pitati i u ljekarni (ja iskreno nisam sigurna).bilo bi dobro biti siguran da je klamidija izlijecena prije nego idete u postupak pa stoga ne zuri nigdje, bolje malo i sacekati ako treba ali u postupak ici spreman.

*ValaMala* u ponedjeljak ocekujem da nas sve obradujes trocifrenom betom  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*hope*, lactogyn je odličan i smiješ ga koristiti uz medazol vaginalete ili bilo koje antibiotike, provjereno s doktorom. Ja ga redovito pijem kad god moram uzeti antibiotike i zaista mi je pomogao, a mučila sam se s candidom godinama, malo dođe, malo bih je se riješila, pa sve iznova. No konačno sam taj problem riješila s lactog. 

*Ruzica*  :Smile:

----------


## hope31

Ma sve ok znam naravno da se moram rijesiti klamidije sad kad popijem antib.za mjesec dana idem ponivno na bris samo se nadam da ce otici iz prve znam da nema nista od postupka dok ne rikesim to

----------


## hope31

Vala hvala pri kraju sam sa antibiiticima i svaki dan sam pila lactogyn a sad sam picela stavljat medazol i bojim se da ne dobijem gljivice zato pijem lactogyn al sam negdje bila procitala da medazol i lactogyn ne smiju zajedno al ja cu piti sta mi vrijedi dobit gljivice i onda ih poslije lijeciti lactogynom.bolje sprijeciti da dotoga dode i jedem stalno med zbog imuniteta.kako si ti draga?

----------


## marincezg

> Ma bravo za Alkara  Cestitam trudniceeee!!!


i ja kazem bravo, bravo, za dr. A i ostali tim....
samo da ih je cim vise, pa se mozda i ja nadjem medju njima  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*hope*, jednom smo moj dragi i ja dobili neku "kombiniranu infekciju" (tako je to nazvao ginekolog), nešto kad one bakterije koje normalno imaš dolje poblesave i rade probleme i bila sam na kombinaciji medazol vaginaleta i rojazol vaginaleta (to je nešto kao plimicol) nekih 10 dana i to se uzimalo tako da sam krenula s medazolom, sljedeću večer stavljala rojazol i tako do kraja. Stvar je u tome što doista medazol zna izazvati gljivice, tako da je rojazol to blokirao i riješili se problema bez da smo izazvali candidu, pun pogodak.

A nisam baš nešto bajno, totalni pms, jedva čekam da dođe menga i da zatvorimo ovo poglavlje. Veselim se konzultacijama u Ljubljani i da krenemo dalje.

----------


## hope31

Ja sada nemam gljivice jer pijem lactogyn ali sam negdje procitala da medazol i lactogyn ne smiju zajedno al ja pijem jer se bojim da ne dobijem gljivice.izdrzat cu jos par dana valjda.zasto si se toliko rastuzila mozda se sutra iznenadis.znaci definitivno ste idlucili ici u ljubljanu?zelim ti sutra veeeeeliku betu.joj a ja sam na samom pocetku u ponedjeljak idemo u zg.uf

----------


## hope31

Vala ispravka ne ideš sutra, već u ponedjeljak na VV, možda se vidimo i mi smo tamo u pon.nadam se da će ovaj put biti sreće.....

----------


## ValaMala

Hvala ti, draga, ali neke stvari jednostavno osjetim i ne prevarim se često. Danas je menga došla onako skroz na skroz i sada sam mirna, još malo tužna, ali nekako ponovo pozitivna i spremna za dalje. Mužek i ja smo danas imali proljetnu obiteljsku radnu akciju, haha, sredili balkončić za sunčane kavice, bili u krasnoj šetnji, napravili super ručkić, volimo se i idemo dalje korak po korak...

----------


## hope31

Super,to je jako lijepo sto se tako divno slazete i sto tako pozitivno razmisljas i sretna si,prekrasno.imas super stav i ne odustajes divno.ja sam tako tuzna jer mislim da necu skoro doci na red i bas sam nekako razocarana pogotovo nakon ovih briseva ne znam

----------


## ValaMala

Draga, u cijeloj ovoj priči se moraš pripremiti na veliku strpljivost, ići korak po korak, kako ti tvoje tijelo i okolnosti dopuštaju, pokušati voljeti sebe i njegovati svoju vezu i naravno biti veliki veliki borac. Nemoj gubiti vjeru i snagu, osobito jer si na samom početku, jer ćeš naići na prepreke i možda ponekad velika razočaranja, ali zapamti da su to samo izgubljene bitke, a da je pred nama pobjeda u ratu.  :Wink:  Bit će sve u redu, vjeruj mi. Ti si mama već u srcu, a ostalo će uslijediti. Grlim te

----------


## seka35

valamala ,vjeruj mi da ce doci i tvoj dan . ja sam toliko  bila tuzna svaki put kad bi beta bila neg . i stalno bi razmisljala  hoce li ikad doci taj dan  ,ali kao sto vidis ... ja se jos i ne snijem toliko veseliti koliko unutar sebe osjecam ... nekako me sve strah ,mada se super osjecam i nemam tegoba  ,kao da i nisam trudna  samo sto vec pred sobom vidim lagano stomak i po tome znam da sam trudna!
u ponedjeljak ulazim u 12 nedjelju i tako se veselim 
 sretno u ljubljani i doci ce i tvoj dan ...

----------


## ruža82

Ima tko informaciju kako doktor A radi u vrijeme Uskrsnih blagdana??

----------


## Alcantra

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam na forumu, od 09/2010 na VV.  Kod mene je sve ok, jedino imam kracu drugu fazu ciklusa, muz granicno pokretljivi spermiji. 
Stari nalaz progesterona je bio 10.5nmol/l, a hormone sam vadila i na VV.  Doktor je rekao da su nalazi u redu. 
Jeste li vi vidjele svoje nalaze hormona? Inace smo na prvom AIH bili u 02/2011, spremamo se na novi krajem 04/2011.
Hvala i zelim svima puno uspjeha u postupcima :Smile:

----------


## Reni76

> Ima tko informaciju kako doktor A radi u vrijeme Uskrsnih blagdana??


Uvijek je radio, ja sam čak jednom imala punkciju na Uskrsni ponedjeljak.

----------


## hope31

Moze li mi netko reci sto tocno znacu streptococcus spp. Da li je i ona opasna pi pitanju plodnosti cime se inace lijeci i koliko je ona zapravo opasna

----------


## pirica

*Vala* jesi li bila jučer kod dr.-a?

----------


## ValaMala

Nisam, užasno sam zauzeta ovih dana i nikako da stignem otići. Mislila sam danas, pa opet ništa. Menga je pri kraju, nazvat ću ga i provjeriti ima li smisla da vadim, malo mi je glupo (mislim, baš je bila prava jaka normalna menga, zašto onda vaditi betu), premda bih po onome kako mi je napisao betu trebala vaditi sutra. A nemam pojma, vidjet ću što će reći. 

U četvrtak smo u Ljubljani kod Reša, pa sam uzbuđena da vidim što će on reći i što predlaže za dalje. Mislim, VV i dalje ostaje moja matična klinika, ali htjela bih pokušati vani sada kad imamo priliku. Na koncu u pauzi svakako mislim šibati prirodnjake...

----------


## ValaMala

Zvala sam danas dr. A. i ne moram vaditi betu. Pitao me jel prava menga i kad sam mu rekla  da je bila fakat jaka i da sada prestaje, rekao je da ne moram i da se vidimo nakon sljedećeg ciklusa. vidjet ću što i kako, sutra smo u Ljubljani na konzultacijama, pa ćemo odlučiti što je sljedeće. Pusa svima, držite se.

Od moje grupe punkcija/transfera na žalost ni jedna trudnoća, no 2 cure s kojima sam u kontaktu s VV, a bile su u postupku u isto vrijeme su mi javile velike bete. I danas sam saznala za 1 trudnoću iz zamrznutih stanica. Vratili curi 3 embrija i primili se svi!

----------


## seka35

valamala ,sutra je i marisela na ultrazvuku kod resa ,pa se mozda i vidite?

----------


## ValaMala

Stvarno, baš super, mi smo naručeni za 16, bilo bi odlično!

----------


## Kadauna

sretno novim trudnicama, lijepo je čitati da se "Roda" vratila na Vuk Vrhovec te se uistinu nadam da će takav trend i potrajati. 

VAlaMala, sretno u LJ

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Moze li mi netko reci sto tocno znacu streptococcus spp. Da li je i ona opasna pi pitanju plodnosti cime se inace lijeci i koliko je ona zapravo opasna


Lijeci se antibioticima i nije pretjerano opasna, ugooglaj si naziv bakterije i vidjet ces i sama.

----------


## hope31

RužicaSB hvala na odgovoru, googlala sam malo i pronašla nađena je mm na brisu uz klamidiju pa pijemo doksiciklin i sumamed pa me zanimalo jel je to ubija

----------


## ValaMala

Bok curke, samo da vam javim, bili smo danas u Ljubljani i sljedeći ciklus idemo u postupak. Puno vas sve grlim, VV ostaje moja matična klinika svima vam želim velike bete i zdravu dječicu. Pratimo se na odbrojavanju i naokolo!

----------


## TOMISLAVA

Ja sam danas bila na svom prvom trudnickom pregledu, i imamo dvije bebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
S tim da jednoj vec srceko kuca a drugoj ne, no dr. je rekao da to nema veze da je jos rano, danas mi je 5+4  :Heart: 
Zelim Vam da cim prije krenete mojim stopama
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hope31

Čestitam Tomislava....suuuuuper

----------


## pirica

*Tomislava

Vala* sretno u Slo. (nije ti malo rano opet ić u stimulaciju, šta je dr. rekao na to?)

----------


## ValaMala

Nije, jajnici i maternica izgledaju super, nema zaostalih cisti, endometrij savršen za ovu fazu ciklusa, a ja se osjećam psihički ok i pozitivna sam, dakle nema razloga za pauzu. Jedan ciklus pauze je skroz ok, osobito nakon tako slabe stimulacije kakvu sam imala, a na kraju nije bilo HS

----------


## pirica

> Nije, jajnici i maternica izgledaju super, nema zaostalih cisti, endometrij savršen za ovu fazu ciklusa, a ja se osjećam psihički ok i pozitivna sam, dakle nema razloga za pauzu. Jedan ciklus pauze je skroz ok, osobito nakon tako slabe stimulacije kakvu sam imala, a na kraju nije bilo HS


ne znam ja mislim da nema veze kolko si ampula čega primila već kako si reagirala, tebi 12 gonala meni 36 menopura daje isti rezultat, a poznato je da hormonima treba 6mj da su očiste iz tijela (manje je bitno kako se mi osječamo), nije to kikiriki  :Unsure: , ja znam da je neuspjeh najlakše savladat novim postupkom, ali po cijenu zdravlja ne hvala, ali na kraju svak odlučuje za sebe.
meni je bilo gorzno kad me je A otpilio za prirodnjak, a nakraju mi skroz paše, malo smo nakon neuspjeha vruće glave i treba malo stat na loptu.
enivej sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ksena28

Valamala, svakako bih ti savjetovala da si redovito pregledavaš cicke, ako možeš odi i na UZV dojki... da radiš veću pauzu između postupaka savjetovala bi ti da ponovno vadiš hormone. curke, znam da je želja za djetetom jaka, a čekanje teško, ali pazite na svoje zdravlje. kako pirica kaže, sve to što mi primamo nije kikiriki!!! informirajte se, molim vas, o posljedicama i nuspojavama...

----------


## mare41

pirica, bilo je negdje nedavno na Zdravlje i život: 1-2 mjeseca pauze dovoljno!
ksena, nadam se da svi pazimo na sebe s pretragama koje si navela.

----------


## pirica

> pirica, bilo je negdje nedavno na Zdravlje i život: 1-2 mjeseca pauze dovoljno!
> ksena, nadam se da svi pazimo na sebe s pretragama koje si navela.


vidila sam taj odgovor, ali plavuša pa ga nisam skroz shvatila, jer i stimulacija klomifen je stimulacija ovulacije šta ne, e sad na šta je on mislio na klomifen, polustim. ili ful stimulaciju  :Confused:

----------


## pirica

> pirica, bilo je negdje nedavno na Zdravlje i život: 1-2 mjeseca pauze dovoljno!
> ksena, nadam se da svi pazimo na sebe s pretragama koje si navela.


_Minimalna pauza izmedju dva stimulirana ciklusa je prpema mnogim  svjetskim centrima 1 mjesec bez ikakvih lijekova, no ja osobno  preporučim 2-3 ciklusa u kojima nema nikakve terapije._
 to je taj odgovo_r_

----------


## ValaMala

Gledala sam hormone i svi su odlični, uključujući i TSH i prolaktin. Hvala na savjetu za cicke, Ksena, baš idem sljedeći tjedan. Razgovarala sam o pauzi s nekoliko doktora i mišljenje je da nema potrebe raditi veliku pauzu ukoliko je organizam ok. Naravno, ne možeš šibati ne znam koliko jakih stimulacija u kratkim razmacima, no doista 2 ciklusa klomifena i 1 s ovako laganim gonalima se ne može nazvati teškom stimulacijom. Na koncu, imat ću 1 mjesec bez ikakvih lijekova.

Ne liječim razočaranje novim postupkom, nego slušam savjete doktora. To kako sam ja reagirala je bilo sasvim ok, što potvrđuje izgled mojih jajnika sada. Premda smo se bojali HS, nije je bilo uopće, jajnici nisu ni malo povećani i sve je u najboljem redu. Ukoliko ne bi uspjeli sada, svakako se mislimo opustiti preko ljeta, posvetiti se sebi i napraviti pauzu do jeseni.

Također mislim da je to jako individualno, netko jednostavno treba pauzu od 6 mjeseci jer je teško podnio lijekove, reakcija tijela to potvrđuje ili je psihički loše. Ima cura koje nakon 1 ciklusa klomifena razviju ogromne ciste ili im se totalno zariba endometrij. Kod mene je hvala bogu sve ok i mislim da treba ići individualno, a ne lijepiti istu proceduru na sve

----------


## seka35

valamala ,sve ovisi o tebi tj. ako se dobro osjecas i kako tvoje tijelo kaze da moze ja mislim da je to u redu .
vidi mene ja sam prosle godine u trecem mjesecu krenula u postupak i imala 1 ivf 3 feta i laparaskopsku operaciju gdje sam odstranila oba jajovoda i nakon svega isla u 5 postupak koji je urodio plodom. znaci samo sam odmarala po jedan ciklus ,ali super sam se osjecala . 
  da . jest da sam se udeblajla 10 kg od tih silnih hormona ,ali sam i vjezbala uvijek taj mjesec kd bi pauzirala i tako da mi to nije ni smetalo birno je bio doci sanmo do cilja...

----------


## mare41

> _Minimalna pauza izmedju dva stimulirana ciklusa je prpema mnogim  svjetskim centrima 1 mjesec bez ikakvih lijekova, no ja osobno  preporučim 2-3 ciklusa u kojima nema nikakve terapije._
>  to je taj odgovo_r_


 Je, a ja čitam što kažu svjetski centri :Smile: . Mislim da se klomifen u to ne broji.

----------


## Marinči

Drage moje suborke s VV! Na odbrojavanju sam već javila, pa da i tu napišem da sam nakon 2 neuspješna ICSI-a na VV, zatrudnila prirodno. :Very Happy:  Sad sam već u 14 tjednu i sve je u najboljem redu.
Ostala sam trudna ubrzo nakon 2. ICSI-a, na što mi je dr. A. rekao da se to dosta često događalo, jer je tijelo još pod hormonima.
Cure, svima želim da osjetite ovakvu sreću koju sam i ja osjetila.
Pusa svima :Heart:

----------


## ValaMala

Predivno, čestitam ti od srca! Mi ovaj mjesec pokušavamo u kućnoj radinosti prije sljedećeg postupka, tako bih rado tvojim stopama...

----------


## hop

Cure da vas pitam pošto bi htijela na v.v izvaditi hormone, trbala bi AMH,INHIBIN B, FSH i LH, pa me zanima koliko s edugo čeka na nalaz?
Uglavnom ja sam pacijent dr A, lai slabi idem bila sam samo jednom kod njega priej sam bila kod dr L. mm ima azospermiu pa smo bili u Pragu na donaciji ali bilo je neuspješno i nije mi ništa ostalo za zamrznutu, pa bi trbala izvaditi prvenstveno AMH pošto sam slabije reagirala, avidim da na v,v se ne plača AMH ko u vinogradskoj 250 kn, negu u v.v ide preko hzzo-a, ako sam dobro shvatila pa bi tamo sve riješila.
Ali eto zanima me koliko dugo se čakaju nalazi od hormona?

----------


## ValaMala

Par tjedana i istina, ne plaća se. Sretno!

----------


## RuzicaSB

*hop* ako ides s vanjskom uputnicom tj. ako ne ides preko ambulante dr.A nalaz mozda dobijes i ranije, meni stigao za manje od 10 dana, doduse radila sam samo AMH bez ovih ostalih.

----------


## hop

Ja kada sam zvala mislila sam tako i ići, ali onda se može samo određeni datumi, a ja bi još uz to i trebala ponoviti fsh, lh a oni se rade od 2-5dc, a i doktorica mi tako napisala, tako da mi to nezgodno, ako en jedem preko dr A, jer ako idem preko njega mogu si nariktati da mi bude od 2-5 dana ciklusa, a ovako mislim d ane mogu, jer rekla mi prvi termin je slobodan 28.04 mislim d aje taj datum rekla  a to mi nisu ti dani tako da ne bi mogla onda odma i druge izvaditi hormone, a nisam iz zg, a u mom gradu ne vade te hormone, pa nezgodno dvaput putovati zbog hormona.

----------


## ValaMala

Nazovi dr. Alebića i pitaj ga možeš li to napraviti kod njega

----------


## hop

A misliš da ne bi mogla, ja sam pretpostavila da mogu, je rsam njegov pacijent sada, samo mi moj ginekolog d auputnicu za v.v tj za kod njega, a i kada sam zvala sestra od dr A je rekla d anazovem kad ami bude 1dc, pa mislim da bi mogla onda to izvaditi  preko njega, pošto imam kod njega karton.

----------


## ValaMala

Da, tako napravi, sigurno će ti izaći u susret. Sretno!

----------


## anE

drage moje imam jedno pitanjce, a vjerujem da mi vi možete pomoći...MM je naručen za biopsiu testisa krajem 5. mj. Kad sam zvala gore, morala sam zvati šalter i kad smo dobili termin, pitam sestru jel treba kaj posebno uzimati od stvari i to...ona mi kaže kako oni biopsiju ne rade, nego da se to onda ide na Sv. Duh....a ja ostala paf...pa zakaj nas onda naručuju...inače ja sam kod dr.A...ako netko ima iskustva sa biopsijom testisa MOLIM da se javi..........

----------


## RuzicaSB

Vjerojatno bolnice suradjuju i ti uputnicu dobijes za VV a punkciju obavis na SD (pretpostavljam).

----------


## hope31

Drage moje može li mi koja reći nešto, suprug je obavio androloški pregled i doktor je odma posumnjo na varikokelu e sada čekamo nalaze, koliko sam ja skužila ako spermiogram bude donekle dobar možemo ići na postupak bez obzira na varikokelu ako je blaža ali ako spermiogram bude loš mm će vjerojatno to morat operirati.Zanima me da li je koja od vas imala takav problem..Mi još čekamo nalaze tako da još ništa ne znam...
Vaaallllllaaa sretno u Sloveniji......

----------


## ValaMala

Puno hvala *hope*.

Gle što se tiče varikokele, nitko ne može natjerati tm da ju operira, a ta operacija ne nosi nikakvu garanciju da će se stanje popraviti. Za ići u postupak je dovoljno da ti muž ima spermije, pa makar i nekoliko (a vjerojatnije je da će ih imati milijune), na koncu radi se o ivf ili icsi postupku, ne inseminaciji. 

Imam prijatelje kod kojih muž ima jako loš spermiogram i preporučili su mu (na VV) da operira varikokelu, no oni i žena su razgovarali i odlučili da to ne žele. Njihovo razmišljanje je bilo da pošto je spermiogram ionako vrlo loš (imaju svega par posto pokretnih spermija u ejakulatu), da ne žele riskirati da još nešto pođe po krivu, pa ostanu i bez toga. S druge strane i da je operacija uspjela, u velikom postotku slučajeva nema značajnog poboljšanja, a njima par spermija više ne bi radili nikakvu razliku, ionako bi morali u postupak.

Dakle kad vidite spermiogram i skupite sve nalaze, odite doktorici i razgovarajte s njom o sljedećim koracima. Pošto vam je PTC - onaj post coitalni test - pokazao da imate problem, nema smisla nego u postupak. 

Naravno, na tebi i mužu je da odlučite hoćete li na tu operaciju, no nitko vam neće uvjetovati postupak time da idete na to, to je apsolutno vaš izbor i ako to ne želite, ići ćete u postupak bez toga. 

Puno sreće, mila!!

----------


## hope31

Vala hvala ti, tako sam i ja pročitala na googlu o varikokeli da ti ništa ne garantira ako je operiraš neko poboljšanje, a koliko ja znam njima je dovoljan jedan tako da mislim da nema smisla odugovlačiti operacijom nego na postupak kako smo i krenuli.Koliko god loš spermiogram bude izvući će barem nešto iz njega a možda s iznenadimo i bude malo bolji.U svakom slučaju razgovarat ćemo sa doktoricom kad dobijemo nalaze pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje...i tebi puuuno sreće od srca želim, da ovaj put zaista uspije...

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se s tobom, tako bi i mi napravili. Jeste radili već koji spermiogram? Ako jeste, kakav je bio? Puno sreće, ma uspjet ćete vi i od prve  :Wink:

----------


## hope31

Jesmo radili bio je granicni kao ni los ali ni pretjerano dobar.u svakom slucaju operaciju necemo,prije tjedan dana bili smo u zg i bio je na androloskom pregledu spermiogram i sve ostalo tako da sada cekamo nalaze rekli su za dva tjedna.ja za dva tjedna idem na bris i onda u petom mj. U zg vadit hormone 3 dan ciklusa pa cemo vidjet sta nam kazu za dalje.kada vi idete u sloveniju sto je doktor rekao?

----------


## ValaMala

Onda ćemo biti u postupku u isto vrijeme. Svidio nam se doktor i sljedeći ciklus - to će biti u svibnju - idemo u postupak, nadam se dobitni. Super je bilo na pregledu, muž je prisutan u svim fazama, gledali smo spermije zajedno s doktorom, sve nam je objasnio, a muž ti je prisutan i na punkciji i transferu (naravno, ako želiš). Jako rano su folikulometrije, već od 5h i ide se redom kako si došao, tako da stignemo na posao bez frke...

----------


## hope31

Stvarno ti zelim da ovaj bude dobitni da uspije i da budes sretna trudnica,sigurno je lijep osjecaj kada se netko potrudi oko tebe bas ono skroz,vjerujem ja da ces ti nama uskoro recu lijepe vjesti e onda draga idemo na kreeeempite u tvom zg....

----------


## ValaMala

Apsolutno! Ima da šećemo trbušćiće već ovo ljeto

----------


## hope31

Ma ima da jedemo sve što nam dođe pod ruke, šetamo i ništa ne radimo :Smile: )a moraš i ti doći u Vu da vidiš kako je kod nas i malo našeg kulena da probaš :Smile: )

----------


## ValaMala

Apsolutno!!  :Wink:

----------


## anE

> Vjerojatno bolnice suradjuju i ti uputnicu dobijes za VV a punkciju obavis na SD (pretpostavljam).


hvala ti na odgovoru, ali ne radi se ovdje o punkciji nego o biopsiji...punkciju smo obavili i to na VV..nije mi jedino jasno zašto nas naručuju za VV i tamo mora ići, a neće mu tamo raditi biopsiju  :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

AnE, biopsija je vjerojatno "zahtjevniji" zahvat s anestezijom a Vuk Vrhovec za takve zahvate nema kapaciteta isto kao što ne mogu raditi recimo za žene pregled prohodnosti jajovoda ili ne  znam laparoskopiju ili ne možeš ležati nakon vanmaternične na Vuku. 

Ali zato je Vuk jedina državna klinika u HR u kojoj ti liječnici na odjelu za medicinsku potpomognutu oplodnju jedino rade to, specijalizirani su za folikulometrije, praćenje, inseminacije, punkcije, transfere, etc................

----------


## Ela28

Jel ima još tko da koristi pilule prije postupka ? Ja sam pilule počela piti od 3.dana ciklusa i zadnju pilulu popila u prošli utorak danas mi je 36.dan ciklusa još uvijek nisam procurila s tim da sam bila na pregledu 21.dan ciklusa ali doktor je rekao da to nije menga nego spoting da sve popijem do kraja i kad procurim dođem 3.dan .Jel moguće da je to ipak bila menga jer svi mi kažu da procure odmah nakon zadnje pilule ???

----------


## Sezen

> Jel ima još tko da koristi pilule prije postupka ? Ja sam pilule počela piti od 3.dana ciklusa i zadnju pilulu popila u prošli utorak danas mi je 36.dan ciklusa još uvijek nisam procurila s tim da sam bila na pregledu 21.dan ciklusa ali doktor je rekao da to nije menga nego spoting da sve popijem do kraja i kad procurim dođem 3.dan .Jel moguće da je to ipak bila menga jer svi mi kažu da procure odmah nakon zadnje pilule ???


ja sam pila yasmin i procurila sam tek 28 dan,tjedan dana nakon zadnje tabletice...
obzirom ti je 36.dan ciklusa najbolje nazovi doktora... 

inače ja sam sinoć dobila m tako da ništa od ovog postupka :Sad: ,danas zovem dr.da vidim kada i kako dalje

----------


## ValaMala

*Sezen*, žao mi je jako. Budi hrabra!

----------


## Ela28

> ja sam pila yasmin i procurila sam tek 28 dan,tjedan dana nakon zadnje tabletice...
> obzirom ti je 36.dan ciklusa najbolje nazovi doktora... 
> 
> inače ja sam sinoć dobila m tako da ništa od ovog postupka,danas zovem dr.da vidim kada i kako dalje


Ma neću ga zvati što da mu smetam rekao je da pričekam pravo krvarenje i onda dođem uvijek neki problemi a ja se nadala u ovo vrijeme već biti u postupku a ono šipak  :Sad:

----------


## ValaMala

Ela, apsolutno ga nazovi.

----------


## ruža82

Ela28, nadam se da će tvoja m stići za dan dva, pa se možda i opet vidimo. ja zvala dr. A. danas prvi dan m. krećemo na AIH!

----------


## ivka13

> Drage moje može li mi koja reći nešto, suprug je obavio androloški pregled i doktor je odma posumnjo na varikokelu e sada čekamo nalaze, koliko sam ja skužila ako spermiogram bude donekle dobar možemo ići na postupak bez obzira na varikokelu ako je blaža ali ako spermiogram bude loš mm će vjerojatno to morat operirati.Zanima me da li je koja od vas imala takav problem..Mi još čekamo nalaze tako da još ništa ne znam...
> Vaaallllllaaa sretno u Sloveniji......


Hope, MM je imao varikokelu i nalaz oligoasthenozoospermia s 9% pokretnih od 2 mil. Nismo još tada ni išli u neku od MPO klinika i urologica ga je odmah strpala na operaciju s objašnjenjem da operacija pomaže u 75% slučajeva. Bila sam jako skeptična što se toga tiče jer sam pročitala jako puno članaka svejtskih MPO klinika koje su sve opovrgavale uspješnost operacija s takvim nalazom. Ali MM je ipak otišao na operaciju, htio je poduzeti sve što je u njegovoj moći da izbjegnemo MPO. Na kraju je nalaz poslije operacije bio još lošiji, oligoasthenoteratozoospermia. Nakon toga svega dođemo na VV kod dr.L i on nam kaže da je operacija nebuloza s takvim nalazom. Rekao je da operacija može pomoći poboljšanjem od 30%, ali nama ni to ne bi bilo dovoljno. Dakle, pomaže onima s boljim nalazom. Sad sam na Vinogradskoj gdje sam u biti dobila isti odgovor od doktora. 
Dakle, ako TM ima cca 15 mil spermija, operacija se može isplatiti, iako nije garancija. 
Ne bih htjela navoditi na lošu odluku, ovo je samo naše iskustvo, ali eto, MM je ipak htio pokušati, nije uspjelo.

----------


## hope31

Ivka13hvala na odgovoru,alu ja sam misljenha da nam operacija nista nece pomoci kad smo se vec odlucili zaMPO.jos uvijek cekamo nalaze od androloga pa cemo vidjeti ali godine idu i mislim da nam to nece uvelike pomici s obzirom da im je potreban samo jedan zdravu brzi spermic.ali necu nista govoriti dok ne dobijemo nalaze

----------


## marincezg

> ja sam pila yasmin i procurila sam tek 28 dan,tjedan dana nakon zadnje tabletice...
> obzirom ti je 36.dan ciklusa najbolje nazovi doktora... 
> 
> inače ja sam sinoć dobila m tako da ništa od ovog postupka,danas zovem dr.da vidim kada i kako dalje


a joj zao mi je, a danas sam mislila na tebe......

----------


## jelena30

anE imaš privatnu poruku

----------


## nata

> inače ja sam sinoć dobila m tako da ništa od ovog postupka,danas zovem dr.da vidim kada i kako dalje


Sezen - cijelo vrijeme sam mislila na tebe....baš mi je žao.

----------


## nata

Cure moje, 

još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati...u totalnom sam šoku (u pozitivnom, naravno)... i stalno provjeravam dal nisam slučajno pokupila tuđi nalaz. Moja beta iznosi 16dpt - 1885!!!  :Zaljubljen: 

Iskreno očekivala sam pozitivnu betu jer sam u ned. napravila test i pojavio se + ali ovu današnju brojku nisam ni najmanje očekivala  :Shock:  s obzirom da su moje prve bete uvijek bile oko stotke.

----------


## TOMISLAVA

*Nata* cestitam  :Zaljubljen:   mirisi mi na dvojke, moja je bila 16 dpt 1700  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Reni76

*nata* čestitam! i ja mislim  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sezen

nata čestitam ti od srca!!!

danas mi je još jedna cura koja je bila s nama na transferu javila da je njena beta 394,8

----------


## pirica

*nata* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Šiškica

nata čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  još jedna VV trudnica  :Klap:

----------


## nata

Hvala svima na čestitkama.  :Kiss: 

Samo da se još lijepo podupla....

----------


## marincezg

> nata čestitam ti od srca!!!
> 
> danas mi je još jedna cura koja je bila s nama na transferu javila da je njena beta 394,8


jupiiiii, bas mi je drago........
ja sam od jucer na jasminu a onda sljedeci mj. krecemo sa postupkom
pozzz

----------


## pirica

> jupiiiii, bas mi je drago........
> ja sam od jucer na jasminu a onda sljedeci mj. krecemo sa postupkom
> pozzz


i ja sam idući mj u postupku

----------


## ValaMala

Onda smo u isto vrijeme čekalice bete cure i ja sam sljedeći mjesec u postupku. Menga treba doći oko 5.5.

----------


## pirica

> Onda smo u isto vrijeme čekalice bete cure i ja sam sljedeći mjesec u postupku. Menga treba doći oko 5.5.


ja svoju očekujem iza 20.5.

----------


## ValaMala

Idemo idemo u lov na post-uskršnja jajca!  :Smile:

----------


## marincezg

> ja svoju očekujem iza 20.5.


a ja svoju ocekujem oko 15.5. dan prije ili poslije

----------


## Toli

Djevojke, kakvo je sad stanje na Vuk Vrhovcu? Koliko se čeka termin za IVF, i kakvi su tamo prirodnjaci?

----------


## ValaMala

Prirodnjaci su izvrsni, ja sam imala 2 i u oba je dr. uhvatio stanicu. Za ivf nema lista čekanja i slično kao u drugim klinikama, no traje vremena dok se prikupe svi potrebni papiri. Ako ih imaš sve ide vrlo brzo. Moj savjet, odi kod dr. A.

Jedan minus koji dosta cura odvrati je to što nema prave anestezije za punkciju, samo neki koktel apaurina i tramala. Ja sam se doista bojala, ali evo tri punkcije iza mene i mogu samo reći da je dr. stvarno brz i nježan. Sretno!

----------


## Toli

Hvaaala  :Smile: . Imam sve papire, ali sigurno su neki i zastarjeli. Pročitati ću brojeve telefone, vidjela sam ima ih na prvoj stranici. Što se tiče punkcije, dosad sam prošla samo jednu, dobila neki koktel nakon kojeg mi je bilo cijeli dan loše pa mi je to tek bilo grozno. Htjela bih u prirodnjake, ali vidim da se Petrova nešto usporila pa mi je vrijeme da vidim gdje, kuda i kako dalje. Sretno tebi i svim ostalim curama!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

U Petrovoj daju u venu, dok na VV ne. Zato te i ne ošamuti, a možda i bolje tako. Puno sreće ti želim, evo u zadnje vrijeme imamo tu nekoliko VV trudnica, nadam se da ćeš se uskoro pridružiti!

----------


## Toli

Uh, kako to lijepo zvuči  :Smile:  i jako mi je drago čuti za uspjehe drugih - to i meni daje nadu neku. Ma smučila mi se ta zadnja anestezija, ne ponovila se više.

----------


## BHany

cure, sadašnje VV-ovke, možete li pogledati post na prvoj strani
i reći mi što od ovoga vrijedi i dalje, a što ne
(kod vas se nekako najviše stvari mjenjalo u odnosu na prije par mjeseci, a ja znam samo da nema više dr. L. i Lane...za ostalo trebam vašu pomoć da ažuriram informacije)

evo, zapravo, zalijepit ću ga ovdje pa mi recite, pls
hvala



> info
> 
> Adresa: Dugi Dol 4a, Zagreb - 2.kat   
> Centrala *01/ 23 53 800*     Liječnici - ginekolozi
>   Dr. med*. Dražen Lučinger* tel.* 23 53 914* 
> Dr. med*. Miro Šimun Alebić*tel. *23 53 906*
> 
>     Liječnici - androlozi  
> Mr.sc. Božo Čolak, dr.med.,tel. *23 53 903*
> ...

----------


## ValaMala

Treba maknuti dr. Lučingera i staviti novu dr., ali nažalost ne znam njeno ime (broj je vjerojatno ostao isti).

Maknuti Lanu i staviti dr. Kniewalda u embriologe

Folikulometrije kreću u 7:30

Štoperica (prima se brevactide ili u nekim slučajevima decapeptyl) se u zadnje vrijeme dobivala u 21

----------


## mare41

Nova dr je dr Pavan-Jukić.

----------


## BHany

nema ni romine više, zar ne?
ostali biolozi (ima li ih...bila je priča o nekim mladima?)?
jesu li sestre ostale iste?

štoperica u 21 h? još uvijek na 3. katu?

----------


## ksena28

Romina je u Vinogradskoj.

----------


## marincezg

> nema ni romine više, zar ne?
> ostali biolozi (ima li ih...bila je priča o nekim mladima?)?
> jesu li sestre ostale iste?
> 
> štoperica u 21 h? još uvijek na 3. katu?


ponekad je i u 23 h, i na 3 katu......

----------


## ValaMala

Da, na 3. katu. Ja sam onu u 12. mjesecu prošle godine primila u 23, ali ostale tri u 21h

----------


## nety

ja imam iza sebe postupak u Petrovoj Beta 0
Odlucila sam idem sutra u VV i sa svim papirima pa cu se naruciti za postupak Sta bi mi preporucili kod koga da idem
Ja nikad nisam radila test prohodnosti jajnika Mislite da bi ih trebala i to pitati
Narucila sma se vec u petrovu ali nekako mislim ipak da cu se predomisliti

----------


## ValaMala

*nety*, svakako kod dr. Alebića, čak i ako se čeka duže nego kod doktorice, no ona je doista nova u cijeloj mpo priči, tako da joj radije daj vremena, a ti kod dr. koji stvarno ima iskustva i uspjeha. 

Prohodnost jajovoda ćeš morati napraviti samo ako ćeš ići na inseminaciju - aih, u protivnom nema potrebe za tim. Sretno na VV, mi sada idemo u Sloveniju, ali samo zbog ovog zakona, ako ne uspije, nastavljamo na VV jer sam oduševljena i doktorom i sestrama i individualnim pristupom...

----------

